# UEFA Nations League [hilo oficial]



## barullo (10 Sep 2018)

De vuelta de las vacaciones y tras un mundial de autentica mierda para nuestros intereses comienza la nueva competición de la UEFA para equipos nacionales en un formato novedoso en el que se enfrentan por ligas/divisiones repartidas a su vez en grupos por cada liga los supuestos buenos entre sí, y los malos de la misma manera.

Os aporto el enlace de la wiki a los grupos:

Liga de las Naciones de la UEFA 2018-19 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En la liga A que es la que importa las cosas están así después de jugados ya varios partidos:

Francia lidera el grupo A1 con 4 puntos, seguida de Alemania con 1 y un partido menos y Holanda con 0 puntos y un partido menos también.

Suiza manda en el A2 con una victoria seguida de Bélgica que no ha jugado aún y de Islandia a la que los suizos le metieron 6 chicharros.

En el grupo A3 Italia es líder provisional seguida de Polonia por el empate 1-1 que hubo entre ambos. Portugal juega hoy contra Italia en su debut en el torneo.

Y en el A4 España lidera el grupo por su victoria 1-2 contra inglaterra. Croacia debuta mañana martes precisamente contra España en Elche.

Los campeones de grupo jugarán una final four en junio próximo, y el peor equipo de los 4 grupos de la categoría bajará a la siguiente división (la B) y el mejor de esa división subirá a la A.

Ya seguiremos comentando cosas del torneo y los partidos más interesantes como el de hoy, Portugal-Italia a las 20:45 (hora champions) y que emite cuatro en abierto para que lo disfrutéis los futboleros.

Más adelante pondré una encuesta sobre vuestros favoritos a ganar este torneo.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (10 Sep 2018)

Buena barullo ole tu polla.

Te dado 5 starspor que no hay 10 si no te las daba también.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2018)

El diseño del trofeo parece un zurullo


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Sep 2018)

Seria candidata a competición más innecesaria, chorras y putapénica de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Sep 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El diseño del trofeo *es* un zurullo



Corregido.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (10 Sep 2018)

Que alguien me explique si eso da plaza para la eurocopa o no. Hoy en la radio habia 4 periodistas deportivos y ninguno tenia ni puta idea.


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2018)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Que alguien me explique si eso da plaza para la eurocopa o no. Hoy en la radio habia 4 periodistas deportivos y ninguno tenia ni puta idea.



Mira el enlace de la wiki que he puesto en el post de apertura


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2018)

TOTAL al final habra que hacer la fase de clasificatoria a toda pastilla ,,como si pocos partidos hubiera ya

---------- Post added 10-sep-2018 at 20:09 ----------

He CR7 se borra del torneo


----------



## Ted Mosby (10 Sep 2018)

Es una fiesta del fútbol, a más trofeos en juego, más diversión

El buen Casanova disfruta cada conquista. El buen futbolero disfruta de cada final entre selecciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2018)

si ya vimos la diversion en ese torneo de chichinabo llamado confederaciones..1 MUERTO por agotamiento. y el trofeo quedo maldito ..los finalistas se daban una HOSTIA considerable en el siguiente mundial


----------



## Edu.R (10 Sep 2018)

Este torneo de por si no es que valga gran cosa (Alomejor dentro de 30 años se vuelve prestigioso o algo), pero al menos hace que los ''amistosos'' se reduzcan, y que aumenten el número de partidos 'que apetecen ver'. No es un mal cambio, aunque tampoco es la panacea.

Un España-Croacia o un Inglaterra-España con algo en juego apetecen ver, y esto es así. Un España-Venezuela amistoso no apetece.

De todas formas a mi el fútbol de selecciones como está montado, en general, no me gusta. Se podría hacer algo más, pero claro, los clubes te van a decir que te peines. Creo que elegir un campeón mundial con 7 partidos cuando el campeón nacional exige 38... pues como que no.

Lo de usarlo como 'jokers' para la Eurocopa es lo que menos me convence. Es cierto que solo son 2 plazas que das a selecciones de 'menos nivel' (Ligas C y D; la mayoría de la B deberían clasificarse), pero no sé... la dicotomia de siempre de la UEFA, de intentar favorecer mucho a las federaciones pequeñas a cambio de joder 'solo un poquito' a las grandes.



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> TOTAL al final habra que hacer la fase de clasificatoria a toda pastilla ,,como si pocos partidos hubiera ya
> 
> He CR7 se borra del torneo



La cosa es que antes, la clasificatoria duraba más de un año; ahora la haces en apenas 6 meses (Marzo-Octubre). Esto me parece un poco más justo, sinceramente, cuantos más partidos en menos tiempo se jueguen, más premias a los 'equipos'. 5 fechas con dos partidos cada una.

Quitas los amistosos que se mezclaban con los partidos de clasificación. Ahora juntas todos esos 'amistosos' previamente, pero ahora tienen un pequeño incentivo que te anima a jugarlos.

Me alegré por Portugal en la Euro 2016, es un país que siempre ha tenido equipos más que decentes y merecían tener algo en sus vitrinas, después de varios torneos a buen nivel. Pero honestamente, sobrados no van. Lo de clasificarse via repesca no les es raro, y el fútbol de selecciones cada vez está más igualado y 'tirar' una opción de clasificarse mediante la liga de naciones 'por si acaso' me parece un error.

Cristiano se va a convertir en un Zlatan de la vida, que solo iba con Suecia en los momentos de gloria, pasando de los marrones. Grandioso el seleccionador sueco cuando hizo la lista para el Mundial 2018 y le dejó fuera, ya que no había aportado nada en la clasificación y entonces no se merecía formar parte del equipo. Unos merecidísimos cuartos de final dejando a Italia, a Paises Bajos y a Alemania por el camino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Bueno suecia perdio ante Alemania..


----------



## Suprimo (11 Sep 2018)

Se supone que hablamos de que va por divisiones y que el grupo A es top pero en vez de estar Suecia, Rusia o Dinamarca que han hecho buen mundial pues está Islandia, cuya población local no sé muy bien si se enteró de que jugaban el mundial de fumgol y eso que son 4 gatos literalmente, o sea que básicamente los señores de la LEFA han seguido el criterio de misco
¿El resultado? Pues hoy en abierto un Portugal - Italia sin la Gitana ni Balotelli que ha sido tan interesante como martillearse los cojones, curiosamente el otro día España dio la talla


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Sep 2018)

Tendria que haber un hilo con chincheta sobre la Roja y fumbol de selecciones, para poder insultar Luis Enrique y su amigo calvo mientras glorificamos a Florentino y nos ponemos palote con las hazañas de CR7 con Portugal 

Joder, que hay uno del Atletico...

Duda: si baja un equipo por division, significa que los cuatro ultmos jugaran una liguilla de descenso? Y lo mismo para los que suben.

Porque empates a puntos seria normal y entre ellos no han jugado, ya que son todos de grupos diferentes.



PD. Acabo de leer en la wiki esa que ascienden cuatro equipos por division, lo que significa que no baja uno, si no cuatro. En este caso los ultimos de cada grupo.

Puede que no sea un titulo oficial y prestigioso, pero a ver a quien le sienta bien ir bajando para terminar jugando contra San Marino y las Feroe.


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se supone que hablamos de que va por divisiones y que el grupo A es top pero en vez de estar Suecia, Rusia o Dinamarca que han hecho buen mundial pues está Islandia, cuya población local no sé muy bien si se enteró de que jugaban el mundial de fumgol y eso que son 4 gatos literalmente, o sea que básicamente los señores de la LEFA han seguido el criterio de misco
> ¿El resultado? Pues hoy en abierto un Portugal - Italia sin la Gitana ni Balotelli que ha sido tan interesante como martillearse los cojones, curiosamente el otro día España dio la talla



La confección de los grupos se hizo según la clasificación de UEFA en octubre de 2017. Por eso no se tiene en cuenta el mundial.

En cuanto al Penaldo no sé por qué no está convocado. Quizá no ha querido que le convoquen, pero no lo sé.

La vuelta de Balotelli ha creado polemica en Italia: Arrigo Sacchi lo ha criticado diciendo más o menos que hay que convocar a jugadores "inteligentes"



SanStalin dijo:


> Tendria que haber un hilo con chincheta sobre la Roja y fumbol de selecciones, para poder insultar Luis Enrique y su amigo calvo mientras glorificamos a Florentino y nos ponemos palote con las hazañas de CR7 con Portugal
> 
> Joder, que hay uno del Atletico...
> 
> ...



Suben 4 y bajan 4 para que haya aliciente competitivo obviamente. De lo contrario serían amistosos, que es lo que la UEFA ha tratado con este torneo de limitar.

Yo pensaba que bajaba/subía sólo 1, pero lo cierto es que son 4.


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2018)

De Gea, Carvajal, Nacho, Ramos, Gayá, Busquets, Saúl, Ceballos, Asensio, Isco y Rodrigo Moreno.


jajaja


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

Bajan los últimos de todos los grupos y ascienden los primeros de cada grupo. Hay una excepción en la liga C por asimetría de los grupos, en la que puede bajar también un 3º.

Los ganadores de los grupos de la Liga A, jugarán una final four para determinar al campeón. Y además estarán en un grupo de 5 selecciones para la clasificación, no de 6. De forma que puedan jugar la final four sin que esto afecte a la clasificación.

Si los que están en play-off cogen plaza via clasificación normal, esa plaza de play-off se cede a otra selección de la misma división. Ergo también es importante estar en las primeras divisiones, ya que aumentas las posibilidades de coger plaza de repesca por si se te da mal la cosa.

Yo creo que la UEFA ha hecho la cuadratura del círculo y ha hilado muy bien todo, dentro de unas limitaciones obvias.


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

Pues media hora de juego y España va ganando con golazo de cabeza de Saúl :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 21:21 ----------

Golazo del Ausencio :Aplauso:

España 2 Croacia 0

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 21:23 ----------

Otro chicharro de Ausencio con potra pero golazo :Aplauso:


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

Mucha efectividad de momento.

Si se confirma el 2-0, España tendría el grupo muy muy de cara ciertamente. Podría perder un partido de los dos y aun así ser 1º.


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mucha efectividad de momento.
> 
> Si se confirma el 2-0, España tendría el grupo muy muy de cara ciertamente. Podría perder un partido de los dos y aun así ser 1º.



3-0 holles :


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Puto rubiales .


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

Hombre, siendo honestos ir ganando vale, pero tampoco es para ir 3-0. :XX: :XX:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Aunque croacia se vino abajo por la lesion de versaliko..y estan jugando a ritmo de amistoso


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Puto rubiales .



Si, puto Rubiales...tendría que haber llamado a Luis Enrique en lugar de poner al rascanalgas de Hierro :rolleye:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Tambien tiene gracia que si francia juega en lis campos eliseos nosotroa a la subcampeona del mundoben elche..

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 21:30 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Si, puto Rubiales...tendría que haber llamado a Luis Enrique en lugar de poner al rascanalgas de Hierro :rolleye:



Na lo que tenia que haber hecho es nada..lo mismo que hizo inglaterra en el mundial del 90 cuando robson ficho por el PSV..


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

España tenía equipo para hacer algo gordo. Si descabezas al equipo, mal vas.

Ganar en Wembley y golear a la subcampeona del mundo hace 2 meses, que todo el mundo vió a lo que jugaba y lo que hizo... no está al alcance de cualquiera. Por muy pseudo-amistoso que sea el torneo.


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2018)

Isco y rodrigo son malisimos


----------



## artemis (11 Sep 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Na lo que tenia que haber hecho es nada..lo mismo que hizo inglaterra en el mundial del 90 cuando robson ficho por el PSV..



Jajajaja entonces dices que Inglaterra hizo eso bien? Muahahahahah


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja entonces dices que Inglaterra hizo eso bien? Muahahahahah



llegaron a semis...


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2018)

Gol de rodrigo pero vamos es ek 4'0 como si marca dos más. ..


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Isco y rodrigo son malisimos



Si antes lo dices antes marca :::ouch:::


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

Vaya meada  

5-0 y queda media hora.


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Si antes lo dices antes marca :::ouch:::



Cuando se va 3-0..... y sin hacer na en todo ek partido
Rodrigo no es delantero para la selección española ni para un equipo champions..


. 5-0 ijco no ha intervenido en un solo gol


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Sep 2018)

Ha sido poner a un macho alfa al mando de la seleccion y meada al ingles y a la subcampeona del mundo xDDD


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2018)

Cancerisco el 6-0 para que el piperio hable de sus buenas estadísticas

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 22:16 ----------




FROM HELL dijo:


> Ha sido poner a un macho alfa al mando de la seleccion y meada al ingles y a la subcampeona del mundo xDDD



Luis Enrique es un puto calzonazos con su señora...


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Cancerisco el 6-0 para que el piperio hable de sus buenas estadísticas
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 22:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Jojojo::


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

Asensio man of the match. Hasta Isco mete golazos.

6-0 ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2018)

Cuando ha sido la última vez que un subcampeon del mundo vigente se ha comido 6 goles? ::

Apostaría a que nunca...


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo::



Pero que ha hecho ijco Hasta el 5.0 .exacto nada . Eso es lo que importa. ..


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Sep 2018)

La real madrid-selección sublimando el futbol...venga lucho que eres un blanco mas!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Bueno el fisico .a que subnormal se le ocurrio entrenar a 40 grados en rusia?..


----------



## Linthor (11 Sep 2018)

hund dijo:


> ramos, nacho, carvajal, asensio, isco , ceballos, media seleccion es el real madrid, luis enrique no es tonto
> 
> * por cierto el baño a croacia esta siendo antologico*



Acaban de comentar que es la primera vez que la selección de Croacia encaja seis goles -y sino cae alguno más-. 

Resultado agridulce porque estos dos últimos resultados vienen a certificar que había equipo para mucho más en el pasado mundial. 
Me c... en Rubiales, fuere como fuere, el culpable final es Rubiales.


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

Están diciendo que Croacia en toda su Historia había encajado 6 goles en un partido.

De todas formas aunque ha sido buen partido no nos vengamos muy arriba que ganar en casa -aunque no es fácil tampoco- siempre es más sencillo que en un torneo a tomar por culo de tu afición.

Lo de hoy y Wembley se lo quiero ver yo a la roja en la fase final de la Euro, que es dónde hay que hacerlo y no venirse abajo como el día de Rusia.


----------



## Shakyor (11 Sep 2018)

La Selección.. experta en ganarlo todo en amistosos y clasificaciones, y hacer el ridículo en fases finales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Bond dijo:


> La Selección.. experta en ganarlo todo en amistosos y clasificaciones, y hacer el ridículo en fases finales.



Bueno en 2013 se Francia nos empato de una forma estupida en el calderon en el 93...
para la clasificatorio de 2016 Nos derroto eslaquia en un partido trampa que el MARQUES se trago con todo..
en 2018 cuando habia entrenador va y lo despiden


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2018)

Para marcar terreno está bien. Al final que los rivales te respeten siempre te favorece un poco las cosas.

6-0 y podía haber caido alguno más incluso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Sep 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando ha sido la última vez que un subcampeon del mundo vigente se ha comido 6 goles? ::
> 
> Apostaría a que nunca...



A cierto campeon vigente le metieron cinco en el primer partido del siguiente Mundial...


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Sep 2018)

Me cago en el puto Rubiales de los cojones...
Había equipo para llegar a semifinales sin despeinarse... si no hubiésemos tenido al gilipollas de turno en el sitio inadecuado en el momento más inoportuno.
Con no haber hecho ni puto caso a toda la prensa catalana (la misma que le importa una mierda la selección española y hoy está entretenida en resaltar sus deseos de independencia), a toda la prensa antimadridista envidiosa... y haber dejado el tiempo pasar con tranquilidad, hubiésemos hecho un papel brillante en el mundial y hoy sería entrenador el mismo que tenemos.
Malditos hijosdeputa!


----------



## barullo (11 Sep 2018)

Mejor debut no ha podido tener este tío:

2 victorias en torneo oficial, una en el sancta sanctorum de Wembley (que yo no sé por qué cojones lo tienen como un sitio mítico) ante la 4ª del mundo, y una goleada de escándalo ante la 2ª del mundo...

Total 6 puntos en la buchaca, con 7 goles de ventaja encima, y si no se duermen en los 2 partidos que quedan luego en junio cuando acaben la liga y la champions/Europa league tenemos una apasionante final four para poder ganar los primeros este título que no es de desdeñar lo más mínimo.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (11 Sep 2018)

Se han visto cosas positivas - ese aire mas vertical y directo que buscábamos los que defendíamos el nombramiento del asturiano, pero no conviene echar las campanas al vuelo porque en los primeros veinte minutos, los que contaron de verdad, los croatas nos dominaron. Seguimos teniendo problemas con la presión avanzada... Pero bueno, todo lo que sea crear una dinámica positiva es bienvenido (efecto Mateo y tal).


Cceballos ha sido quizás lo mas interesante de hoy, cuando la juega de primeras es un jugador top; tiene que mejorar mucho en defensa, eso si


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2018)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Se han visto cosas positivas - ese aire mas vertical y directo que buscábamos los que defendíamos el nombramiento del asturiano, pero no conviene echar las campanas al vuelo porque en los primeros veinte minutos, los que contaron de verdad, los croatas nos dominaron. Seguimos teniendo problemas con la presión avanzada... Pero bueno, todo lo que sea crear una dinámica positiva es bienvenido (efecto Mateo y tal).
> 
> 
> Cceballos ha sido quizás lo mas interesante de hoy, cuando la juega de primeras es un jugador top; tiene que mejorar mucho en defensa, eso si



ya eramos directos con lopetegui...,y tambien sufriamos a veces con la presion tan tan adelantada que presionaban hasta al recoge pelotas---que es la nueva moda del futbol actual..


a veces seguimos como en lo del mio cid.."que buen vasallo si hubiera buen señor"


----------



## sinosuke (11 Sep 2018)

Sin el puto gafe de Maguila Gorila (Diego Costa) la selección juega sin traicionar su estilo.

Al Rubiales colgarlo de los cojones sería poco.....




.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2018)

sinosuke dijo:


> Sin el puto gafe de Maguila Gorila (Diego Costa) la selección juega sin traicionar su estilo.
> 
> Al Rubiales colgarlo de los cojones sería poco.....
> 
> ...




ah claro Costa es culpable de lo de 2014 y lo de 2016 y lo de 2018 sobretodo lo ultimo que marco tan pocos goles...y de paso mato a islero


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2018)

Hoy comienza la tercera jornada con un Polonia-Portugal, sin un Cristiano Penaldo que no va a la selección porque no tiene el coño pa ruidos.

Mañana tenemos un Bélgica-Suiza y en nuestro grupo Croacia-Inglaterra en la que se la juegan ambos si es que quieren competir por jugar la final four de junio.

Recordar que España lidera el grupo con 6 puntos y croatas e ingleses tienen 0 puntos.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2018)

Polonia palmó en casa contra Portugal por 2-3

Los portugueses lideran su grupo con 6 puntos.

Hoy tenemos un interesante Croacia-Inglaterra. Los 2 necesitan los 3 puntos como el comer.

A España le viene bien que empaten, ya que es líder con 6 puntos y el lunes juega con los ingleses en Sevilla...Si ganan casi tienen un puesto en la final four de junio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2018)

rusia empata a 0 contra suecia,,veoque sin SALEs de amoniaco no hacen anda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2018)

Epico ambientazo en croacia..


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Epico ambientazo en croacia..



Jojojo::

(Para el que no lo vea el estadio está vacío por sanción UEFA)

Al termino del primer tiempo van 0-0 lo que nos viene deputamadre a nosotros :Baile:


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2018)

Pues el partido acaba 0-0 y todo se le queda a España muy de cara:

España 6 puntos

Croacia 1 punto

Inglaterra 1 punto

En el grupo A2 Bélgica vence 2-1 a Suiza.

Mañana partidazo en el grupo A1: Holanda-Alemania que también emiten en abierto en Cuatro a las 20:45


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2018)

si dependieramos de morata para romper la defensa inglesa...iriamos apañados..


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2018)

¿Del Intedezantísimo Macedonia - Liechtenstein se sabe algo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Oct 2018)

La perfida gibraltar consigue su primera victoria


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2018)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Del Intedezantísimo Macedonia - Liechtenstein se sabe algo?



Que gana Macedonia 4-1 ::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Oct 2018)

La verdad sin VAR se han comido 2 penales a alemania...
Y Alemania una defensa de cristsl y sin delanteros


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La verdad sin VAR se han comido 2 penales a alemania...
> Y Alemania una defensa de cristsl y sin delanteros



El primero sí era penalty...el último ya no me mojo.

No tiene explicación que los torneos UEFA no tengan VAR. Es totalmente absurdo que después de un mundial con VAR la más importante federación continental del mundo siga en la edad de piedra o en el oscurantismo con respecto a la tecnología en el fútbol.

En el partido de hoy Holanda ha hecho un gran encuentro, y en la parte final ha machacado a Alemania, pero con el VAR posiblemente el resultado hubiera sido distinto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La verdad sin VAR se han comido 2 penales a alemania...
> Y Alemania una defensa de cristsl y sin delanteros



Es vergonzoso que la UEFA no tenga VAR. Pero jate tú que Alemania tiene que ir a muerte los dos partidos que le quedan.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 00:33 ----------




Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Del Intedezantísimo Macedonia - Liechtenstein se sabe algo?



Macedonia es mucho mejor. De ahí se deduce que no te gusta el fútbol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2018)

Um joachim low quiere ser el nuevo delbosque tras 2014...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2018)

Viendoe l RUSIA turquia,,casualidad los rusos no aparcan en autobus

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 18:23 ----------

marca un ruso llamado"neustader"..ein?menuda raza rusa eh?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Oct 2018)

Vergonzoso como está tratando Mediaset a la Nations League. Si se la hubiera dejado a Vomistar tendríamos todos los partidos y resúmenes.


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

upcd dijo:


> Vergonzoso como está tratando Mediaset a la Nations League. Si se la hubiera dejado a Vomistar tendríamos todos los partidos y resúmenes.



En la aplicación movil de la UEFA indicaban que el partido de Italia lo iba a emitir Mediaset, pero han pasado olímpicamente de emitirlo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

ah polonia,,esa nacion que no jugo un solo amistoso en 2 años para manipular la caotica cosa llamada cabeza de serie..


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah polonia,,esa nacion que no jugo un solo amistoso en 2 años para manipular la caotica cosa llamada cabeza de serie..



Les está bien empleado ese gol de Italia en el último suspiro...

Es un equipo mediocre y no merecía ser cabeza de serie en el mundial ni estar en la liga A de esta competición.

Y hoy España a machacar a los guiris para estar matematicamente en la final four de junio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Si tenemos que romper el autobus con morata ..vamos apañados..


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si tenemos que romper el autobus con morata ..vamos apañados..



Pues si Inglaterra entera se cuelga del larguero al estilo Rusia/octavos del mundial menuda vergüenza de equipo no me jodas.:fiufiu::ouch:

Merecerían bajar a la liga B por cutres y paquetes :rolleye:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Autobus y pelotazo al sterling que corre los 100 metros lisos..

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 18:02 ----------

Eso si no me gusto nada que inglaterra nos quitase la posesion los ultimos 10 de la ida..


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Autobus y pelotazo al sterling que corre los 100 metros lisos..
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 18:02 ----------
> 
> Eso si no me gusto nada que inglaterra nos quitase la posesion los ultimos 10 de la ida..



Eso del pelotazo al corretón conguito será si huelen el balón, como en esos 10 minutos que dices, porque como no lo huelan ni pelotazo ni hostias ienso:


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

España: De Gea. Jonny, Nacho, Ramos, Marcos Alonso. Thiago, Busquets, Saúl. Aspas, Rodrigo y Asensio.

Inglaterra: Pickford. Trippier, Maguire, Gómez, Chilwell. Dier, Barkley, Winks, Sterling. Rashford y Kane.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Pues eso a ver sterling correr los 100metros lisos


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Vaya pitada al himno inglés jojojo::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Um los ingleses con la presion tan adelantada que es la moda actual..

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:01 ----------

Y eso careeras..


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

De Gea ni las huele.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Melonazo y nos clavan una


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Pues error y gol en contra...

El arranque ha sido bueno, pero no me gusta como caza la perra :Sahora

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:04 ----------




Edge2 dijo:


> De Gea ni las huele.



Ahí estaba vendido...el error y el gol vienen de la pérdida del balón ienso:


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

Juegan mu lentos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Los ingleses ya tienen su gol u ahora a aparcar el auto bus

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:14 ----------

Y otro melon y gol..


----------



## Hermericus (15 Oct 2018)

Vaya cagada de Nacho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Y eso nacho y ramos estan dormidos hoy

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:18 ----------

Se lo estan tomando muy relajado

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:20 ----------

2 melonazos 2 goles es esl resumen.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (15 Oct 2018)

Thiago me desquicia. Tiene mucha calidad pero su eleccion de jugada es pesima. Da las paredes de cara cuando no tiene que hacerlo, corta siempre la circulacion en los triangulos dinamicos, pierde muchisimos balones de bajo riesgo, etc. 

Otto no tiene categoria para estar en la seleccion.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Y otro melonazo y todos dormidos hoy..


----------



## Muttley (15 Oct 2018)

Bien Nacho y Ramos.
Cracks. 
Seguro que Lopetegui les está dando instrucciones por el pinganillo. 
A ver si Luis Enrique jubila ya al mafioso Canelita.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Parece un amistoso de delbosque


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

En defensa están dormidos...no acompañan en las marcas

Este último gol va solito el que lo mete...igual que el que da el pase:ouch:


----------



## circus maximus (15 Oct 2018)

Quien cojones habrá fichado de comentaristas a Sanchís y Ferrer

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermericus (15 Oct 2018)

Esta defensa es patética.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

3 tiros 3 goles


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2018)

Pasa lo mismo que en el mundial, que la ligera superioridad técnica de los españoles no compensa el hecho de que cada jugador inglés parece un armario empotrado en comparación, más fuertes y más veloces...


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Juegan mu lentos.



Ahora mismo están en shock...no tienen ni puta idea de cómo les han metido 3 chicharros ienso:

Por eso van andando y sin ideas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Um hoy se han relajado mucho ..inglaterra le basto con 3 contras y ya esta...


----------



## Big_Lanister (15 Oct 2018)

Que mierda Le pasa a ausensio? Iba para crack mundial...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pasa lo mismo que en el mundial, que la ligera superioridad técnica de los españoles no compensa el hecho de que cada jugador inglés parece un armario empotrado en comparación, más fuertes y más veloces...



Bueno es la especialidad inglesa las carreras de 100 metros y hoy estan dormidos como el publico..


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora mismo están en shock...no tienen ni puta idea de cómo les han metido 3 chicharros ienso:
> 
> Por eso van andando y sin ideas



Cuando puse el comentario iban 0-1 ::


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Oct 2018)

de gea sigue en sus estadisticas, 100%


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> de gea sigue en sus estadisticas, 100%



Podia intentar pararlas pero es que se queda flipao mirando el balon. ::


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuando puse el comentario iban 0-1 ::



Sí, pero les ha pasado con ese y con los otros 2:

No se han enterado de nada de lo que pasaba ni de cómo jugarles.

Los centrales están pa los tigres como dice Muttley, y el resto van andando porque no saben ni lo que está pasandoienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Y ahora a remontar con morata..xd


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Oct 2018)

Menudo espanto, y además es que los ingleses son una banda. Thiago, Ramos, Asensio, Nacho al banquillo. O hay un volantazo de noventa grados o esto termina en goleada de escándalo.


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y ahora a remontar con morata..xd



Con un 0-3 esto no tiene remedio ni aunque nos presten a Messi :S


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Con un 0-3 esto no tiene remedio ni aunque nos presten a Messi :S



Mientras no nos empeñemos en colgar melones a los delanteros bajitos que hay hoy..


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2018)

Francisco Castillo dijo:


> A ver cuándo se dan cuenta de que Sergio Ramos es un defensor horrible.



A Ramos se le ha subido la tontería a la cabeza y se le ha olvidado que el está para defender ante todo, me da que este debía haber hecho como Pique y dejar paso a gente con algo más de hambre...


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Huy el ausencio casi la enchufa:ouch:


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (15 Oct 2018)

Ramos ha perdido velocidad. No creo que llegue a la Eurocopa. Habria que ir pensando en sustituirle ya y preparar un par de centrales que vayan conciendose, et


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

A ver si despierta porque estan frios hasta el publico


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Ramos ha perdido velocidad. No creo que llegue a la Eurocopa. Habria que ir pensando en sustituirle ya y preparar un par de centrales que vayan conciendose, et



No se atreve nadie a quitarle...además se cree Beckenbauer :fiufiu:


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> No se atreve nadie a quitarle...además se cree Beckenbauer :fiufiu:



Hay que reconocer que hace unos cambios de juego bastante vistosos, pero un central tiene que tener otras prioridades me parece a mí...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

El garrulo aspas ..


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Ramos se le ha subido la tontería a la cabeza y se le ha olvidado que el está para defender ante todo, me da que este debía haber hecho como Pique y dejar paso a gente con algo más de hambre...



Se cree Beckenbauer como digo más arriba

Por otra parte qué bajón...esto parece el mundial y a mi casi se me habia olvidado holles :S


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

No saca a koke?..

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:59 ----------

Bien 1 al menos


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Goooool de Alcacer!!!!

Está que se sale este chaval :Aplauso:


----------



## Linthor (15 Oct 2018)

Increíble la racha de Alcácer.
Primer balón que toca y golaaaaazo. 

Si se consigue marcar pronto el 2-3, al menos el empate caería de maduro en la olla del Villamarín.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Y ahora faltits y perdr tiempo y el subidon..


----------



## Big_Lanister (15 Oct 2018)

Nobita hijo de perra, repesca al alcacer. Primer aviso


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> Increíble la racha de Alcácer.
> Primer balón que toca y golaaaaazo.
> 
> Si se consigue marcar pronto el 2-3, el menos el empate caería de maduro en la olla del Villamarín.



Madre del jamón hermoso 1-3...cada vez que veo el marcador se me chasca el nabo

Mucho tiene que cambiar esto para que pase eso que dicesienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Uy agarron del portero manta y no hay VAR


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Vaya penalty que nos han escamoteado :S


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2018)

Penalti clamoroso, pero con agarron o sin el coño... Rodrigo tenía que haber finalizado eso


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Penalti clamoroso, pero con agarron o sin el coño... Rodrigo tenía que haber finalizado eso



No ha estado muy vivo, no ienso:


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (15 Oct 2018)

Ceballos esta para titular.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Y a perdee tiempo...tactica mouriñista


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2018)

yeremip2 dijo:


> Vocaroo | Voice message



Impresionantes palabras de Maldini


----------



## Linthor (15 Oct 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Penalti clamoroso, pero con agarron o sin el coño... Rodrigo tenía que haber finalizado eso



Lo agarra al principio, pero después parece que Rodrigo toma ventaja aunque luego el portero se tira y llega. 
De todas maneras en una jugada de penalty no hay ley de la ventaja.
Si Rodrigo se tira pita penalty seguro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Oh no sale morats


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

A alcacer le tenia que haber sacado de primeras.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Salimos jugando como un amistoso y ahora ya nos lo hemis tomado en serio..


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Salimos jugando como un amistoso y ahora ya nos lo hemis tomado en serio..



Yo los veo igual que en el mundial. Ahora los ingleses se han cerrado y no entramos porque somos lentisimos en los pases. A ver que pasa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2018)

Y ese Jony de donde ha salido? Me lo imagino yo o es un poco paquete? ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Ay se nota que Morata no es Costa


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

Casi sorprende alcacer.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo los veo igual que en el mundial. Ahora los ingleses se han cerrado y no entramos porque somos lentisimos en los pases. A ver que pasa.



Bueno ni comparacion aqui hemos chutado a puerta..pero 3 errores 3 goles..

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 22:28 ----------

Y va y morata tapa ese tiro

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 22:29 ----------

Ay morata..el nuevo salinas


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo los veo igual que en el mundial. Ahora los ingleses se han cerrado y no entramos porque somos lentisimos en los pases. A ver que pasa.



Esto no tiene arreglo ya con lo que queda...han espabilado muy tarde, el primero el Lucho que debía estar en shock también.

Bajonazo total, y hay que ir a Croacia el mes que viene y es obligado puntuar sí o si, por no decir ganar directamente.


----------



## Linthor (15 Oct 2018)

Tampoco estamos teniendo nada de suerte con los rebotes... Ahora mismo la que ha rebotado en Morata despejada por el portero era para ir para dentro.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2018)

Morata tiene una empanada pero grande. Ojala se recupere.


2016: La mujer que sacó de la depresión a Álvaro Morata | ICON | EL PAÍS



>



2018 : Álvaro Morata, al borde de la depresión en el Chelsea - Superdeporte




..


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2018)

El Rashford ese parece un mbappe de la vida, quizás algo más tosco técnicamente pero en velocidad y potencia no debe andar muy lejos...


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Este partido lo jugamos 100 veces y ganamos 99
> 
> Lo de sacar a Aspas y a Thiago es una cagada



Más que la alineación ha sido el planteamiento y la forma luego de encarar el partido sobretodo en defensa, que peor no lo podían haber hecho en todos los goles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Es que los ingleses han chutado 3 veces y 3 goles..
No han hecho nada mas

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 22:37 ----------

Ojala se recupere Costa


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es que los ingleses han chutado 3 veces y 3 goles..
> No han hecho nada mas



Que no es poco: yo eso lo firmo con cualquier rival...

3 contras y a vivir de las rentas que el tiempo pasa que vuela :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 22:39 ----------

Gol y final a continuacion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Bueno de haber habido VAR habriamos empatado mecago en diez.


----------



## Linthor (15 Oct 2018)

Con el 2-3 final de Ramos, en caso de empate ¿se mira el gol average general o los enfrentamientos entre los equipos?.

España ganó en Inglaterra 1-2, y ahora hemos perdido 2-3, con lo que en el average frente a los ingleses estaríamos igualados y con el 6-0 a Croacia, el gol average general lo tenemos casi seguro. 

Creo que con un empate en Croacia, somos primeros de grupo si o si.


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> Con el 2-3 final de Ramos, en caso de empate ¿se mira el gol average general o los enfrentamientos entre los equipos?.
> 
> España ganó en Inglaterra 1-2, y ahora hemos perdido 2-3, con lo que en el average frente a los ingleses estaríamos igualados y con el 6-0 a Croacia, el gol average general lo tenemos casi seguro.
> 
> Creo que con un empate en Croacia, somos primeros de grupo si o si.



Sí, menos mal que ha entrado esa del Beckenbauer porque de lo contrario tendriamos el gol average en contra con los piratas 

En caso de empate a puntos con los guiris el 1-3 nos eliminaba al final de la liguilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

ay de haber habido VAR....
y de tener a COSTA..porque MORATA es el nuevo salinas mira que fallar eso

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 22:47 ----------

quiza fue el peor partido para hacer rotaciones

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 22:48 ----------

al menos no nos hemos hundido como alemania


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno de haber habido VAR habriamos empatado mecago en diez.



No había VAR pero había un árbitro a 3 metros junto a la portería que se hace el orejas :fiufiu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Hace falta Costa..porque odio esa faceta de morata de ser tan "blando"si hasta los defensas de linechestein le tiraban al suelo


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Oct 2018)

Luis Enrique no vale para la selección, nos va a dar una de cal y una de arena. Que lo manden a tomar por culo ya!!! 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Luis Enrique no vale para la selección, nos va a dar una de cal y una de arena. Que lo manden a tomar por culo ya!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Eso suena a tipico aficionado del madrid que se corta las venas cada vez que sacan un empate..

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 23:30 ----------

Y hablando de tal,,amñana Francia Vs alemania...
negros gabachos contra semiturcos alemanes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Rashford ese parece un mbappe de la vida, quizás algo más tosco técnicamente pero en velocidad y potencia no debe andar muy lejos...



Pero está en su momento más bajo en el ManU. Quizás es el momento para llevárselo.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 23:37 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Sí, menos mal que ha entrado esa del Beckenbauer porque de lo contrario tendriamos el gol average en contra con los piratas
> 
> En caso de empate a puntos con los guiris el 1-3 nos eliminaba al final de la liguilla



Pero al haber marcado más goles ellos fuera yo creo que en caso de empate pasan ellos.

Tengo que mirarlo.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 23:38 ----------

UEFA Nations League: cómo es el criterio de desempate en caso de igualdad de puntos | Goal.com

¿Qué ocurre si dos equipos o más igualan a puntos?

Puntos logrados en los enfrentamientos directos entre ambas selecciones.
Diferencia de goles en los enfrentamientos directos entre ambas selecciones.
Goles marcados en los enfrentamientos directos entre ambas selecciones.
*Goles como visitante marcados en los enfrentamientos directos entre ambas selecciones.
*Si más de dos selecciones están empatadas y después de aplicar estos criterios de desempate, siguen aun siguen empatados, se volverán a emplear dichos criterios exclusivamente a este subgrupo o par de equipos.
Diferencia de goles en todos los partidos del grupo.
Goles marcados en todos los partidos del grupo.
Goles como visitante marcados en todos los partidos del grupo.
Victorias en todos los partidos del grupo.
Victorias como visitante en todos los partidos del grupo.
Puntos de disciplina (tarjeta roja: 3 puntos, tarjeta amarilla: 1 punto, expulsión por doble amarilla en un encuentro: 3 puntos).
Coeficiente de la UEFA para los equipos nacionales.

Lo que yo pensaba: si empatamos a puntos pasan ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2018)

da igual,,aunque perdamos el ultimo partido ya no descendemos


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (15 Oct 2018)

Hoy hubiera sacado, al menos en la primera parte, a Koke en lugar de Thiago. El colchonero esta más atento a las segundas jugadas y a echar una mano a los centrales que Thiago. Ya antes del primer gol se veían muchos espacios entre centrales y medio campo en los pelotazos. Si a eso sumas que N acho y Ramos no estuvieron contundentes en los primeros minutos y Otto es un jugador de segunda pues erra normal que sufriéramos ante un equipo bien armado, sin muchas florituras pero que con las dos balas arriba y Kane siempre van a dar problemas.


Pero bueno, yo diría que viene bien esto, porque todo era de color rosa y la cosa no era para tanto. A ver que conclusiones saca el Lucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2018)

Y dicho esto: Croacia tiene que ir a muerte con nosotros para intentar no descender y jugarse el descenso con Inglaterra en la última jornada. Y a algunos no les gusta esta competición.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 23:40 ----------




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> da igual,,aunque perdamos el ultimo partido ya no descendemos



Descender no, pero le dejamos a Inglant el pase.


----------



## Talosgüevos (16 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso suena a tipico aficionado del madrid que se corta las venas cada vez que sacan un empate..
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 23:30 ----------
> 
> ...





A mi me suda la polla el Madrid, l único fútbol que veia en los últimos años era la selección hasta que deje de seguirla por del Bosque y Piquet, con Lopetegui ( otro Joputa ) tampoco la seguía ya que no mandó a tomar por culo a Piqué, ahora Luis Enrique que es ANTIESPAÑOL Y PRI CATALÁN , QUE LE DEN POR CULO Y QUE PIERDA HASTA LOS ENTRENAMIENTOS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

upcd dijo:


> Pero está en su momento más bajo en el ManU. Quizás es el momento para llevárselo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 23:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues entonces hay que ganar en Croacia como sea...ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

como decian en una peli"fue un mal dia para hacer rotaciones"..


----------



## euromelon (16 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> como decian en una peli"fue un mal dia para hacer rotaciones"..



oye fulanito inmolate

Al que tu llamas empujabalones ayer dio 2 asistencias y también participó en el otro gol...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> oye fulanito inmolate
> 
> Al que tu llamas empujabalones ayer dio 2 asistencias y también participó en el otro gol...



Pues a ver como ramos y nacho le dejaban pasar como pedro por su casa..
No hizo nada contra croacia ni hizo nada en la segunda parte de ayer..


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> oye fulanito inmolate
> 
> Al que tu llamas empujabalones ayer dio 2 asistencias y también participó en el otro gol...



Pues entonces tú con Isco no tendrías que andar por aqui ya, cansaliebres...:fiufiu:

Porque le pones a caldo y hace partidazo jojojo::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

Es morata el nuevo julio salinas?..


----------



## Tigershark (16 Oct 2018)

Putapenico la primera parte que se cascaron ayer , Nacho de pena, Busquets en plan inserso, Marcos Alonso un coladero , creo que la pareja de centrales para el partido contra Croacia tiene que ser Bartra -Ramos y llevar a Jordi Larba aunque se lleve mal con el seleccionador aldeano proseparata que tenemos.Con esta generación de Asusensios ,Ceballos y Moratas no vamos a comernos ni una rosca en décadas.

Por cierto se me hincharon las pelotas cuando los hooligans empezaron a cantar el Dios salve a la reina que puta humillación ,tampoco ví ni una pancarta gigante catalufo style con un Gibraltar español ,los andaluces están para lo que están meter cada 4 añitos en voto de la pzoe y poco más ,menudo corral de ovejos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

Bueno casi logramos remontar..con hierro y delbosque eso no pasaba..
Y para que queremos a Jordi alba hay laterales mejores y mas altos incluso..
Ya les gustaria tener a inglaterra a ausencio ceballos iscos etc..
Bueno ya vimos en el mundial..los ingleses corren los 10p metros lisos sin dosificarse y luego croacia los elimina por no tener fuerzas..
Vamos como el liverpool de klopp..
Eso si tambien tiene gracia que hagamis experimentos con la alineacion mientras los rivales nunca rotan sus banquillos..


----------



## euromelon (16 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Pues entonces tú con Isco no tendrías que andar por aqui ya, cansaliebres...:fiufiu:
> 
> Porque le pones a caldo y hace partidazo jojojo::



Todo su historial en el Madrid y el fracaso del mundial me dan la razon


----------



## Tigershark (16 Oct 2018)

Sí casi remontamos pero perdimos , salimos como toritos y los ingleses nos torearon bien , a mí lo de ayer me recordó a la Furia Española..y eso es mal asunto.

Ausensio ,Ceballos ,Isco son buenos pero no geniales y arriba dependemos de Paquito Alcacer ..,


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2018)

Yo creo que es un partido para aprender. Y que lo que se hizo tan bien en septiembre sirvió para tener un comodín y poder cometer un error, que fue la 1º parte de ayer.

Al menos no vamos a descender y tenemos plena dependencia de nosotros mismos. Incluso palmando en Zagreb habría opciones.

El palo viene por las exhibiciones que habíamos hecho, y claro que Inglaterra te meta un 0-3 al descanso era como ''no puede ser''.

Alemania lo tiene mal incluso para no descender... quien lo hubiera dicho. 
Portugal, Francia y Bélgica son los que tienen más papeletas para acceder a la final four. Islandia y Polonia casi seguro que se van para abajo.

Para ascender y play-off en Liga B, está abierto, pero las que mejor lo tienen son Bosnia-Herzegovina, Dinamarca, Rusia y Ucrania.

Luego hay cosas interesantes, por ejemplo en la Liga C, el pleno de Finlandia, 12 de 12 y sin encajar gol, que siempre ha sido una selección nisu, pues lo tiene muy bien para acceder al play-off de clasificación.


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

Hoy a las 20:45 en Cuatro (supuestamente lo dan si no deciden no emitirlo) tenemos partidazo:

Francia-Alemania.

Si Alemania ya necesitaba los puntos que perdió en Holanda, imaginaos ahora que sólo tiene 1 punto y con el fantasma del descenso soplandoles la colleja.

Francia está mejor con 4 puntos y Holanda tiene 3.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Oct 2018)

Juego lentisimo, mediocre, sin ambicion, andando y sin cojones. La primera parte fue una puta mierda. Pases ridiculos y lentisimos. Asi no vamos a ninguna parte. 

Los contrataques ingleses fueron letales. Pases en profundidad con velocidad, cojonudos, ¿quien ve ahi melonazos? leccion de futbol de Inglaterra. 

A la mierda el toquecito lento que no lleva a ninguna parte.


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Juego lentisimo, mediocre, sin ambicion, andando y sin cojones. La primera parte fue una puta mierda. Pases ridiculos y lentisimos. Asi no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> Los contrataques ingleses fueron letales. Pases en profundidad con velocidad, cojonudos, ¿quien ve ahi melonazos? leccion de futbol de Inglaterra.
> 
> A la mierda el toquecito lento que no lleva a ninguna parte.



El primer tiempo recordó al mundial: un equipo fuera de forma, que va andando y que se queda en blanco sin ideas.

El segundo mejoró bastante la decoración con el cambio de Alcácer que está en racha. Si hubiera entrado la del palo, el penalty escamoteado, más alguna otra que hubo como minímo se hubiera empatado el partido o incluso se hubiera remontado.

Pero como dicen más atrás esto puede venir de puta madre para que espabilen y salgan con intensidad ante Croacia todo el encuentro.

Aqui somos mucho de lanzar las campanas al vuelo y con los 3 partiditos que había dirigido Luís Enrique en los que todo salió como polla al culo ya nos creíamos en la final four.

Este partido viene bien como enseñanza


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

lo mejor y peor de inglaterra y españa en cada parte..
Inglaterra lo de siempre desde el mundial,siempre juega a 100 por hora sin importar el clima,el ljuego del rival etc,,resultado siempre se desfonda en la segunda parte..vease el gol de croacia donde stones y el otro estaban agotados para marcar a mario mandz..
Y españa se puso a experimentar en la defensa y el centro campo..y saco a morata a estorbar..no era el partido para poner a Jhony

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 19:48 ----------

Y españa sub 21 machando a islandia...1 a 4 curiosa alineacion de islandia Fridriksson; T. Gunnarsson, Andresson, Gunnarsson, Sampsted; Haraldsson, Kristinsson, Sigurdsson; Magnusson, Fridjonsson y Porsteinsson.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 19:49 ----------

ese Sampsted DEBER ser un refugiado de esos


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lo mejor y peor de inglaterra y españa en cada parte..
> Inglaterra lo de siempre desde el mundial,siempre juega a 100 por hora sin importar el clima,el ljuego del rival etc,,resultado siempre se desfonda en la segunda parte..vease el gol de croacia donde stones y el otro estaban agotados para marcar a mario mandz..
> Y españa se puso a experimentar en la defensa y el centro campo..y saco a morata a estorbar..no era el partido para poner a Jhony



Pues a mí me ha dicho gente esta mañana que vaya peazo lateral que tiene el Aleti y que cómo coño le tenemos cedido...

Así que tan mal partido no tuvo que hacer Jonny para que hubiera quién se fijase ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

al menos no nos hundimos como en la etapa decadente del marques..


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

Penalty para Alemania que anota Kroos

0-1 

Se pone bien un partido que ha empezado con Alemania haciendo de España y Francia esperando y dejando jugar


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2018)

Conexión atlética entre Lucas y Griezmann que termina en golazo de cabeza...:Aplauso:

1-1

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 22:22 ----------

Penalty inexistente regalado a los gabachos...

...transforma Griezmann

2-1


----------



## Suprimo (16 Oct 2018)

Se la están enchufando a Alemania a pelito y sin goma los africanos, el torneucho este empieza a ser una hez del tamaño de Rusia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2018)

la verdad EL PENAL no es penal,,que cojones de no tener var el negro ese es el que pisa al defensa aleman resbalando por ello..
veo que la UEFA esta mas atrasada que la LIGA... xd


----------



## fieraverde (17 Oct 2018)

Medio balón de oro para griezmann hoy.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Oct 2018)

Tanto internet se ha llevado por delante mi escasa capacidad de comprensión. Estoy olisqueando en la página de UEFA para ver si me entero de la utiliza de este nuevo formato y de que manera pueden los equipos clasificarse para la próxima Eurocopa. Entre grupos, ascendos, descensos y play-off tengo un lío de narices. ¿Si España pasa a la Final Four, se clasifica o la tiene que ganar? ¿Y si no se clasifica con este sistema tiene opciones de disputar luego otro más tradicional? Muchas gracias.


----------



## barullo (17 Oct 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> Tanto internet se ha llevado por delante mi escasa capacidad de comprensión. Estoy olisqueando en la página de UEFA para ver si me entero de la utiliza de este nuevo formato y de que manera pueden los equipos clasificarse para la próxima Eurocopa. Entre grupos, ascendos, descensos y play-off tengo un lío de narices. ¿Si España pasa a la Final Four, se clasifica o la tiene que ganar? ¿Y si no se clasifica con este sistema tiene opciones de disputar luego otro más tradicional? Muchas gracias.



Si vas al primer mensaje del hilo verás un enlace a la wikipedia que explica eso.

Si tienes más dudas tienes una aplicación de móvil gratuita de la UEFA sobre el torneo que explica de pe a pa todo esto también

En cualquier caso todas las selecciones tienen que jugar un clasificatorio para ir a la Euro2020, independientemente de cómo queden aqui en la liga de naciones.


----------



## euromelon (17 Oct 2018)

Alguien me puede decir cuantas fechas uefa hay para partidos de selecciones al cabo de una temporada?


----------



## barullo (17 Oct 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir cuantas fechas uefa hay para partidos de selecciones al cabo de una temporada?



Si, tienes en septiembre, octubre, noviembre, marzo y junio.

A no ser que lo cambien así ha sido en los últimos años.

Son fechas FIFA mejor dicho, porque son partidos en los que se juega en cualquier parte del mundo ya sean amistosos, de clasificación o como ahora la liga de las naciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2018)

Pues eso ultimo devalua bastante este torneo..
Para que romperse las piernas si hay que jugar clasificatorio igual..
Lo acaban de dejar a nivel de confederaciones..


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues eso ultimo devalua bastante este torneo..
> Para que romperse las piernas si hay que jugar clasificatorio igual..
> Lo acaban de dejar a nivel de confederaciones..



A ver, esto es una especie de 2°oportunidad por si se te da mal la clasificación. Lo cual es bueno, porque en principio es un torneo aparte, pero además tiene ese plus.

Sin ese plus, quizás se devaluaría más o no sería tan importante. España, por ejemplo, si llega a la final four, ya tiene una bala en la recámara por si en la clasificación se le da muy mal y no hace top-20. Piensa en equipos como Italia o Paises Bajos el último Mundial.

Es como jugársela al principio para ganar un comodín.

Es tan sencillo como que las 4 mejores de cada liga que no hayan logrado plaza directa, tienen una posibilidad de repesca.

Para las A y B, en principio no es muy importante porque deberían clasificarse con normalidad... pero alguna gorda que pueda caer, puede tener una 2° oportunidad.

Para las ligas C y D es super importante. Por ejemplo, Finlandia es casi seguro que va a poder jugar esa repesca via Liga C, un equipo en condiciones normales no olería la clasificación ni a la de tres. O Georgia, o Bielorrusia de la liga D... vale que son 2 plazas para equipos menores, pero al menos la ilusión de poder jugar una fase final la tienen.

La UEFA la verdad que se lo ha currado con este torneillo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues eso ultimo devalua bastante este torneo..
> Para que romperse las piernas si hay que jugar clasificatorio igual..
> Lo acaban de dejar a nivel de confederaciones..



Eso es lo que quieren vender muchos periolistos pero no es verdad. Aquí juegas con selecciones de verdad que se dejan la piel aunque sea para no bajar. Solo faltan Argentina y Brasil. En la confederaciones no jugaban todos y muchas selecciones llevaban selecciones B. Y por supuesto mucho mejor que clasificatorios de 2 años donde juegas con selecciones muy inferiores.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 17:15 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha dicho gente esta mañana que vaya peazo lateral que tiene el Aleti y que cómo coño le tenemos cedido...
> 
> Así que tan mal partido no tuvo que hacer Jonny para que hubiera quién se fijase ienso:



A mí no me pareció peor que Azpilicueta que no sé porqué va.


----------



## euromelon (17 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Si, tienes en septiembre, octubre, noviembre, marzo y junio.
> 
> A no ser que lo cambien así ha sido en los últimos años.
> 
> Son fechas FIFA mejor dicho, porque son partidos en los que se juega en cualquier parte del mundo ya sean amistosos, de clasificación o como ahora la liga de las naciones.



O sea 2 partidos por fecha 10 ala año* ? Bien pueden meterse en1 mes


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2018)

A mi me parecería más interesante juntar todas las fechas de clasificación y no hacerlas salteadas... creo que eso potencia a los equipos nacionales y despreocuparía un poco a los clubs.

Por ejemplo, este torneo, en vez de jugarlo en 6 fechas en 3 meses diferentes. Pues yo pondría 4 semanas para jugar 6 partidos y sería incluso más atractivo de ver. 

Lo que pasa que claro, luego hay 'intereses' de por medio. Expectante estoy por ver que pasa con el Mundial 2022 que se juega en Noviembre-Diciembre.

La UEFA se lo curra y lleva trabajando bien varios años, hay que decirlo, potencia el fútbol en paises europeos menores, pero lo hace bien, intentando joder lo mínimo a los paises importantes. La FIFA hace todo lo contrario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2018)

Bueno pero de que sirve ganar el torneo ese si tienes que clasificarte igual y grancias a platini La dificultad de la euro ha BAJADO,,se clasifican los dos primeros y encima hay repesca 
o sea que el campeon de este torneo hara el mismo papel que hacen los filiales en segunda b ,,joder a los otros equipos que quieren ascender


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2018)

Hombre, si ganas este torneo, y luego no eres capaz de hacer top-20... pues es raro la verdad.

Y aun así te quedaría la opción de jugar la repesca de la Liga A. Si también la palmas... entonces es que tan bueno no eras, y ha sido suerte. Porque vamos, jugar 8 partidos de liguilla + 2 extras con equipos inferiores, después de haber jugado 5-6 con equipos de tu nivel y habiéndoles ganado...

Yo creo que es una opción tan remota que ni la han considerado. Y es por un tema de calendario, ya que la Final Four se juega antes de que acabe la clasificación. Si le das plaza al campeón, desvirtuas un grupo de clasificación. Es un sacrificio tan pequeño, que les ha merecido la pena.

Lo de las plazas para la Euro es un extra, en teoría no es la 'motivación inicial' del torneo.

De hecho para el Mundial no lo harán asi casi seguro de dar plazs a las divisiones inferiores; Europa no puede mandar ''mierda'' al Mundial; en casa (Eurocopa) porque meta un par de marias de 24 equipos no pasa nada. Pero con 13-14 plazas que tiene la UEFA para el Mundial, no puede dárselas a equipos que no puedan competir.

Quizás para el Mundial si que den plaza directa al Campeón, ya veremos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2018)

sigue siendo absurdo..bueno basicamente lo que ha hecho la uefa es eliminar los amistosos.. random..


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Bueno pues esta noche partidazo: Croacia-España.

Si ganan a la final four, si pierden o empatan dependen de los ingleses y croatas.

En cualquier caso no bajan de categoría al menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Que mas da si desde que descubri tras descifrar el reglamento que aunque ganes tienes que hacer el clasificatorio igualmente..
Quedas estorbando mas que un filial en un playoff de ascenso..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Y Luis enrique pone a jirdi alba por presiones del MARCA


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Bueno pues como diría el cansaliebres de Edge: comienzan las risas ::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Um ahora a diferencia de la ida..croacia no presiona arriba


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Um ahora a diferencia de la ida..croacia no presiona arriba



Nos ha jodío, como que les costó un 6-0 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 20:59 ----------

Qué poquito ha faltao :S


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Jordi alba es ub canijo..

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 21:05 ----------

Tipico autobus 451 croata..


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Pues para ser un partido que hay que ganar por cojones no se ve que lo tengan muy trabajado ¿eh?:fiufiu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

A manotazo limpio..


----------



## Hermericus (15 Nov 2018)

Vaya mierda de selección, no juegan a nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Um arbitro casero y ni hay VAR.Y. otra falta mas..

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 21:12 ----------




Hermericus dijo:


> Vaya mierda de selección, no juegan a nada.



Autobus rival y no esta Costa

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 21:18 ----------

Arbitro casero ..como va a ser falta eso?.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

El arbitro es más malo que la carne pescuezo el hijo puta :ouch:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Y dale balones aereos a la pareja de canijos que hay delante ros....
Jorder jordi alba coladero..


----------



## Hermericus (15 Nov 2018)

Joder con los croatas.

Defensa de 5 en linea al borde del area y otros 3 adelantados apenas 3 o 4 metros.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vaya mierda de selección, no juegan a nada.



Está como el culo de mal el equipo ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Joder con los croatas.
> 
> Defensa de 5 en linea al borde del area y otros 3 adelantados apenas 3 o 4 metros.



Asi son el 90% de los partidos de la selecciom..


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

Una cosa, si empatamos, Croacia tiene que salir a ganar en Wembley para no descender. Evidentemente no dependemos de nosotros mismos, pero todavía tendríamos opciones.

Aun asi, yo creo que esto es ganable.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Por muy pro isco quitarialo y pondria a suso..
Y a morata para estorbar..


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Que oportunidad de contra desperdiciada


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

Al descanso, con como están los resultados:

A Bélgica le vale empatar el último día contra Suiza. Islandia descendida (Grupo 2, Liga A)
A Inglaterra solo le vale ganar el último día para ser 1º. A España, que Inglaterra no gane. A Croacia solo ganar para no descender. (Grupo 4, Liga A)
---
Bosnia-Herzegovina es 1º seguro, se salva Austria y desciende Irl. Norte (Grupo 3, Liga B).
---
Finlandia es 1º de grupo en detrimento de Grecia, descendería Estonia. (Grupo 2, Liga C)
---
Georgia es 1º de grupo (Grupo 1, Liga D).
A Bielorrusia le vale empatar contra San Marino el último día para ser 1º (Grupo 2, Liga D).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

No se que have rodrigo jugando si lleva un mes sin marcar ni dar asistencias


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

A ver si cambia la cosa en la segunda parte, pero por lo visto en la primera hemos vuelto a Rusia, a la mirada de los mil pases, los pelotazos de Ramos, ni dios tira desde lejos, ni dios filtra un balón, ni dios se desmarca en condiciones...

Y a todo esto, Modric está muertecito, muertecito...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Chichimango dijo:


> A ver si cambia la cosa en la segunda parte, pero por lo visto en la primera hemos vuelto a Rusia, a la mirada de los mil pases, los pelotazos de Ramos, ni dios tira desde lejos, ni dios filtra un balón, ni dios se desmarca en condiciones...
> 
> Y a todo esto, Modric está muertecito, muertecito...



Bueno al menos hemis tirado 2 veces..
Y ahi esta el ERROR de ramos por partido..

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 21:58 ----------

Ah no de sergio roberto..


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Gooool de España :Aplauso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Bien y la diferencia es que no nos hundimos como en 2014

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:02 ----------

Rodrigo no es costa cojones..


----------



## Linthor (15 Nov 2018)

Muy buen gol el de España, excelente jugada filtrada entre la defensa croata, buen pase de Isco y Ceballos agarrado por el defensa que no perdona. 

(La que ha tenido ahora mismo Aspas para poner el 1-2).


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Al palo Aspas :ouch:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Ahi sale morata alias el costa light.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Ellos han presionado mucho en la primera parte y ahora andan un poco más tiesos. Hay que aprovecharlo, cojones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Croacia juega a tumba abierta..lo cual es peligroso..

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:11 ----------

Otra pifia en defensa


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Vaya centro de Modric, si antes le doy por muerto antes nos jode.


----------



## Linthor (15 Nov 2018)

Jope, vaya fallo. El croata remata completamente solo.


----------



## Nass (15 Nov 2018)

La defensa muy mal.
Isco no esta para titular.
España Juega sin bandas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Iñigo martinez lamentavle.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:15 ----------

Los croatas estan como motos hoy.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

Croacia está haciendo su partido, y nosotros atrás muy flojitos... esto viene ya desde el Mundial.

Quedan aun unos 20 minutos, pero ganar está muy chungo ahora mismo.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Joder Morata :ouch:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Morata .enuda falta de fuerza


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Pero como falla eso Morata no me jodas, ahí te tienes que meter en la portería con el balón, el portero y el rival!!!


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Panenka de Ramos?

ienso:


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

El Canelita tira el penal

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:22 ----------




Chichimango dijo:


> Pero como falla eso Morata no me jodas, ahí te tienes que meter en la portería con el balón, el portero y el rival!!!



Es casi como la de Cardeñosa no me jodas :ouch:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Jo los croatas no se cansan de la peesion adelantada


----------



## Clin Isbu (15 Nov 2018)

Ramos y Busquets son un puto cáncer en la elección,

desde el Mundial están a un nivel de mierda.


----------



## Poyo (15 Nov 2018)

Se viene gol de Asensio


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Vaya panda de mataos, madre mía.


----------



## golden graham (15 Nov 2018)

A tomar por culo, gracias luis enrique por poner al deficiente mental de de gea


----------



## dabuti (15 Nov 2018)

¿qué cojones pintan 8 croatas en el área y 5 españoles?

Cagúen dios................


----------



## Bimbo (15 Nov 2018)

Es imposible llegar a ningun sitio jugando sin portero


----------



## Hermericus (15 Nov 2018)

Me alegro por Luis Enrique.

Cuanto antes larguemos a ese farsante, mejor.


----------



## J-Z (15 Nov 2018)

hexito del lucho


----------



## artemis (15 Nov 2018)

Entre Edurno e Isco estamos fuera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Hoy por la mania de jugar sin laterales altos nos han clavado dos goles por ahi..pero en fin.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Pues se acabó el efecto Luis Enrique. 

Me imagino que le darán bola hasta la Euro... si es que nos clasificamos, que jugando así no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

La verdad que ha sido una 2º parte brutal.

Podía caer de cualquier lado. Con 1-1 y con 2-2 hemos tenido dos clarísimas... con 2-1 ellos podían haber marcado el 3-1 también, y al final en casi la última jugada donde si hacíamos un contraataque no había defensa, pues han marcado el 3-2.

Dicho esto, el Inglaterra-Croacia tiene 4 resultados posibles para el devenir final del grupo. El que gane es 1º y el que pierda desciende... y si empatan, somos nosotros 1º. Pero ojo, si el empate es a goles, desciende Inglaterra, y si es a 0, desciende Croacia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Hoy los croatas se lo tomaron como si fueran a ser sacrifcados al circo romano .esa forma de correr..


----------



## Linthor (15 Nov 2018)

España no jugó mal partido pero alguna laguna defensiva nos ha costado el partido, además nos vimos superados por el arreón final de los croatas. No sólo tenían clavada la espinita del set que le endosamos, también querían demostrar que no eran subcampeones del mundo por casualidad. 

Para el espectador neutral ha debido tratarse de un partidazo -para los croatas mucho más con esa guinda final-.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues se acabó el efecto Luis Enrique.
> 
> Me imagino que le darán bola hasta la Euro... si es que nos clasificamos, que jugando así no lo tengo claro.



ueno jugando asi ganamos al 90% de las selecciones de europa...ademas se calsifican los dos primeros


----------



## Lupin III (15 Nov 2018)

Parece que los suplentes del Real Madrid no pueden sacar adelante esta selección.

LOS SUPLENTES DEL MADRID.


----------



## Rubencillo (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ueno jugando asi ganamos al 90% de las selecciones de europa...ademas se calsifican los dos primeros



¿Y de que te sirve ganar al 90 si en octavos una del otro 10% te manda a casa?


----------



## cucerulo (15 Nov 2018)

De Gea en los dos primeros goles hace el maniquí. En el tercero le da un pase cojonudo al croata. Asumámoslo, es un paquete de primera. Hasta que no pongan un portero normal, no hay manera. Y ya no es que le metan un carro de goles, es que da cero seguridad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Rubencillo dijo:


> ¿Y de que te sirve ganar al 90 si en octavos una del otro 10% te manda a casa?



Es que pueden pasar muchas cosas ,.ademas faltan bastantes jugadores...a nosotros..


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Nov 2018)

La segunda parte ha sido brutal. Un partidazo cojonudo. 

Croacia me encanta, desde los tiempos de Suker y Prosinecki. ¡Qué huevos le ponen y qué calidad jugando al fútbol! El pase de Modric en el segundo gol croata vale un balón de oro. 

Nosotros....pues un poco como siempre. No me gusta De Gea, Isco ha estado HORROROSO todo el partido, Asensio sin enterarse de casi nada, Jordi Alba muy retaco....

Me han gustado Sergi Roberto, Ramos (imperial), Iñigo Martínez, Ceballos y Suso. 

Para poner a Rodrigo que ponga a Mariano o a Williams. Hace falta renovar más el equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

Bueno, en la Liga de Naciones juegas contra lo más top... las fases de clasificación juegas contra una selección top y los otros 6/8 partidos has de por lo menos dominarlos y claro, das siempre sensación de superioridad y facilidad. Pero esto es otra cosa. Las dos quedaron en el Mundial top-4... que no es cualquier cosa.

Yo por la clasificación para la Euro no estoy preocupado. Perder en Zagreb es algo que te puede pasar perfectamente. Podíamos habernos al menos clasificado para esa Final Four que oye, algo es. Todavía tenemos opciones e insisto, el hecho de que haya descenso en juego puede facilitar levemente el empate. Porque otra cosa es que el empate no les valiera a ninguno de los dos, pero si el partido va 1-1, Croacia al menos salva la categoría. Y jugando en Wembley...


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ueno jugando asi ganamos al 90% de las selecciones de europa...ademas se calsifican los dos primeros



Jugando como hoy? 

sin delanteros de nivel y con defensa de chichinabo?

En la segunda parte España ha jugado mejor porque los croatas se tenían que ir al ataque. Pero el 90% de equipos que tú dices se van a encerrar atrás como campeones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

recordemos que es un torneo sin ningun valor debido a la extraña cosa que es el torneo en si

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:49 ----------




Chichimango dijo:


> Jugando como hoy?
> 
> sin delanteros de nivel y con defensa de chichinabo?
> 
> En la segunda parte España ha jugado mejor porque los croatas se tenían que ir al ataque. Pero el 90% de equipos que tú dices se van a encerrar atrás como campeones.



Y para eso tenemos aun desatascador pero esta lesioando y alcacer no fue convocado,,,pero aun asi pocos podrian jugar como croacia hoy que era el 88 y seguian corriendo como motos..


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (15 Nov 2018)

No he visto un portero mas malo en la seleccion que de gea y he visto cantantes pero lo de este pavo es alucinante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> No he visto un portero mas malo en la seleccion que de gea y he visto cantantes pero lo de este pavo es alucinante.



Bueno ha parado 4 tiros a puerta hoy...

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:51 ----------

Um no sale el balon del campo en el ultimo gol de los croatas?


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

Estoy pensando que era casi mejor perder hoy que empatar. Porque si empatábamos, el empate no le valía a ninguno de los dos (Inglaterra y Croacia) para nada de nada. Pero habiendo perdido, el empate les puede valer a los dos para al menos no descender.

Si hoy empatamos y el domingo van 1-1 en Wembley, los dos tienen que jugar al ataque, porque el empate no les vale a ninguno. Pero habiendo perdido, el supuesto 1-1 por ejemplo a Croacia le permite salvar la categoría, y en un determinado momento lo podrían dar por bueno.

Cosas del formato.


----------



## Chispeante (15 Nov 2018)

Hoy ha quedado más expuesto que nunca lo inflados que están los jugadores españoles. Ves como la tocan los unos, la velocidad de los croatas, su precisión, su verticalidad...y luego ves a Isco, a Asensio e incluso a Ceballos que hoy ha estado bien, y no hay comparación. Los buenos son ellos, sobre todo en los últimos diez minutos nos han pasado por encima.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hoy ha quedado más expuesto que nunca lo inflados que están los jugadores españoles. Ves como la tocan los unos, la velocidad de los croatas, su precisión, su verticalidad...y luego ves a Isco, a Asensio e incluso a Ceballos que hoy ha estado bien, y no hay comparación. Los buenos son ellos, sobre todo en los últimos diez minutos nos han pasado por encima.



Sí, a mí también me ha dado esa sensación ienso::S


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hoy ha quedado más expuesto que nunca lo inflados que están los jugadores españoles. Ves como la tocan los unos, la velocidad de los croatas, su precisión, su verticalidad...y luego ves a Isco, a Asensio e incluso a Ceballos que hoy ha estado bien, y no hay comparación. Los buenos son ellos, sobre todo en los últimos diez minutos nos han pasado por encima.



Porque los croatas iban a tumba abierta en plan kamikaze,,veremos si para wembley no pueden ni correr debido al esfuerzo..


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno ha parado 4 tiros a puerta hoy...
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:51 ----------
> 
> Um no sale el balon del campo en el ultimo gol de los croatas?



No ha parado una mierda, es un paquete como la copa de un pino


----------



## Chispeante (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Porque los croatas iban a tumba abierta en plan kamikaze,,veremos si para wembley no pueden ni correr debido al esfuerzo..



Y porque tienen una calidad sobresaliente. Sólo con ganas no metes los pases de Modric o la velocidad en el control y en la combinación. No había forma de quitarles el balón.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Nov 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hoy ha quedado más expuesto que nunca lo inflados que están los jugadores españoles. Ves como la tocan los unos, la velocidad de los croatas, su precisión, su verticalidad...y luego ves a Isco, a Asensio e incluso a Ceballos que hoy ha estado bien, y no hay comparación. Los buenos son ellos, sobre todo en los últimos diez minutos nos han pasado por encima.



Salvo en lo de Ceballos, que hoy me ha parecido de lo mejorcito de España si no el mejor, completamente de acuerdo. No sé si Isco y Asensio están mal porque no juegan o no juegan porque están mal. Pero el caso es que a día de hoy no merecen ser titulares ni en el Madrid ni en la selección.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Obviamente nos falta KOKE.Rodri Y COSTA..y Marcos alonso de lateral porque cont anto BAJITO nos ganan en esa zona


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

Hombre, es verdad que les metimos un 6-0 hace un par de meses. Pero perder en casa del subcampeón del mundo tampoco debería ser un drama nacional.

Es más, si nos acabamos clasificando de rebote para la final Four, Belgica o Francia casi seguro nos meten un buen meneo, porque ahora mismo son las dos mejores que hay en Europa y las que tiene pinta que se van a clasificar. Con Portugal igual si podríamos, si nos tocase.

Podemos consolarnos con ver a Italia y a Alemania jodidas, sobretodo esta 2º que no depende de si misma ni siquiera para salvar la categoría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, es verdad que les metimos un 6-0 hace un par de meses. Pero perder en casa del subcampeón del mundo tampoco debería ser un drama nacional.
> 
> Es más, si nos acabamos clasificando de rebote para la final Four, Belgica o Francia casi seguro nos meten un buen meneo, porque ahora mismo son las dos mejores que hay en Europa y las que tiene pinta que se van a clasificar. Con Portugal igual si podríamos, si nos tocase.
> 
> Podemos consolarnos con ver a Italia y a Alemania jodidas, sobretodo esta 2º que no depende de si misma ni siquiera para salvar la categoría.



Mira mejor si no pasamos,,asi mas tiempo de reposo para el CLAsificatorio de verdad


----------



## sintripulacion (15 Nov 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> De Gea en los dos primeros goles hace el maniquí. En el tercero le da un pase cojonudo al croata. Asumámoslo, es un paquete de primera. Hasta que no pongan un portero normal, no hay manera. Y ya no es que le metan un carro de goles, es que da cero seguridad.



Yo pensaba que los balones los porteros debían despejarlos o desviarlos al córner antes de dejarlos muertos en el área.
Se ve que me he quedado anticuado, igual que con los peinados.:´(

Ahora, la moda, parece ser, son unos peinados muy sofisticados y dejar los balones en cualquier sitio.::


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mira mejor si no pasamos,,asi mas tiempo de reposo para el CLAsificatorio de verdad



Realmente íbamos a jugar los mismos partidos: 10.

Lo que pasa que si te clasificabas para la Final Four, te ponían un grupo de clasificación de 5 equipos, para que en las fechas de la Final Four justo no jugases. Jugabas 8 de clasificación + 2 de la Final Four.

De la otra manera juegas 10 de clasificación, porque casi seguro te toca un grupo de 6 (Habrá 5 de 5 equipos y 5 de 6 equipos). Se supone que no hay mucha diferencia porque el 6º equipo del grupo será del ranking 51-55 (San Marino, Andorra, etc).

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 23:23 ----------




sintripulacion dijo:


> Yo pensaba que los balones los porteros debían despejarlos o desviarlos al córner antes de dejarlos muertos en el área.
> Se ve que soy un anticuado, igual que con los peinados.:´(



De Gea...

El 1-0 es un mano a mano. Eso es casi como un penalti, no puedes exigirle a un portero que lo resuelva. Si lo consigue, es un gran mérito, si no, es lo normal. De hecho ha evitado otro cuando íbamos palmando 2-1.

El 2-1 es un remate a bocajarro en el 2º palo tras un centraco de Modric. Chungamente se puede hacer nada. No te digo que sea imparable, pero no es culpa suya.

El 3-2, quizás podía haber despejado con más contundencia o más fuerte, pero hace bien en echar el balón hacia un lado y no hacia el centro.

Para mi hoy poco que decir de De Gea. Otra cosa es que no imponga respeto o seguridad, pero los goles no son culpa suya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

De gea hizo 4 paradas..lo que nos mata es estar rotando tanto a los laterales...
Sergio roberto que cojones... estando GAYA,Marcos alonso y unos cuantos mas...para que poner a un centrocampista bajito reconvertido...
Y Jordi alba,,ay ahi Luis enrique haciendo caso al MARCA... 
Extraño que alcacer dijera que estaba roto cuando luego marco ante el bayern..
Y hace FALTA KOKE COSTA y VAMOS todos los titulares que estan rotos..


----------



## Chispeante (16 Nov 2018)

Chichimango dijo:


> Salvo en lo de Ceballos, que hoy me ha parecido de lo mejorcito de España si no el mejor, completamente de acuerdo. No sé si Isco y Asensio están mal porque no juegan o no juegan porque están mal. Pero el caso es que a día de hoy no merecen ser titulares ni en el Madrid ni en la selección.



No estoy diciendo que Ceballos sea un mal jugador, como tampoco creo que lo sean Isco y Asensio, pero están un escalón por debajo de los croatas, que han planteado el partido como mejor les convenía y han tenido unos minutos finales soberbios arrinconándonos en nuestro área. Con el Ceballos, que no olvidemos que el año pasado hizo unos partidos temerosos, hay que tomar precauciones no vaya a ser que nos encontremos con un segundo caso Asensio. Hoy muy bien, aunque perdiendo más balones de los necesarios y tomando decisiones no siempre correctas, pero yo prefiero esperar a junio a ver si se cumplen o no los buenos pronósticos.

La prensa no ha hecho creer que seguimos en 2010, que los nuestros son los mejores y que Isco, Asensio y a partir de ahora Ceballos se van a repartir los balones de oro durante una década. Y luego ves el partido de España, con mil pases a baja velocidad de banda a banda, para terminar perdiendo el balón frente al área croata, y te das cuenta de que un Iniesta, un Villa o un Silva no salen todos los días. Ya veremos como evolucionan los cachorros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2018)

Bueno la sub 21 ha derroidp a dinamarca 4 a 1....
Pero bueno recordar que hay como 11 titulares posibles de baja...y la mania de experimentar con los laterales ..bajitos..o hacer debutar a jhonny ante inglaterra...
..
Muchas bajas y ahora se suma ramos lesionado. .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2018)

Patetico marca LLAMANDONOS coladero cuando ellos eran los que pedian la vuelta de Jordi alba


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2018)

Se confirma el descenso de Alemania a la Liga B. Y Paises Bajos parece que han vuelto... parece. Le han ganado a Alemania y a Francia en casa. Empatando el lunes en Alemania, que ya no se juega nada, jugarían la final Four.

Es lo más reseñable de hoy. 

En la Liga B, Dinamarca logra su ascenso a la Liga A, igual que Ucrania. Además se guardan el comodin por si no se clasifican de forma directa.

En la Liga C, Bulgaria y Noruega se juegan ascender el último día y dependen de si mismas. El que gane de más goles, sube. Finlandia ya lo logró ayer.

En la Liga D, Macedonia necesita un empate ante Gibraltar para subir y coger plaza de play-off que le tienen ya Georgia y virtualmente Bielorrusia.

Mañana acaba la 5º jornada.

Importante decir que, si no nos clasificasemos para la Euro de forma directa, prácticamente seguro tendríamos plaza de play-off de repesca. Por si acaso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2018)

El clasificatorio esta mas facil aun desde que pusieron 24 equipos..2 plazas poe grupi y encima mejores terceros..

---------- Post added 17-nov-2018 at 02:00 ----------

Ah racktic lesionado seriamente
...


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2018)

Hoy a las 15:00 en telecinco se puede ver el partido del morbo:

Inglaterra-Croacia en Wembley, el que gane va a la final four, el que pierda desciende. España mantiene la categoría.

Si empatan España va a la final four, pero depende de cómo empaten puede descenden uno u otro:

Si empatan a cero desciende Inglaterra pero si empatan a uno o más goles la que desciende es Croacia.

Por otra parte Portugal es la única clasificada para la final four hasta el momento.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

mejor descansar porque ya estamos renqueantes de un mundial con una preparacion fisica lamentable por haber despedido a lopetegui y a todo su staff.. a este ritmo todos estaran derroidos en diciembre 
ya de momento croacia se ha matado fisicamente ante españa y ha perdido a rakitic y encima llega contra una inglaterra fresca cual lechuga ya que solo ha jugado un amistoso de coña contra USA.. 
No veo mucho futuro a esta competicion quedara mas inutil que la confederaciones


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mejor descansar porque ya estamos renqueantes de un mundial con una preparacion fisica lamentable por haber despedido a lopetegui y a todo su staff.. a este ritmo todos estaran derroidos en diciembre
> ya de momento croacia se ha matado fisicamente ante españa y ha perdido a rakitic y encima llega contra una inglaterra fresca cual lechuga ya que solo ha jugado un amistoso de coña contra USA..
> No veo mucho futuro a esta competicion quedara mas inutil que la confederaciones



Da igual, España va a jugar 10 partidos si o si. 8 de clasificación y 2 de Final Four, o 10 de clasificación. No se van a cargar más por jugar la Final Four o no.

Para mi el problema es intercalar estos partidos en medio de las competiciones de clubs... insisto sería mejor jugar todo esto 'del tiron' en 4-5 semanas, pero claro, eso es imposible por tema de calendarios. Llevamos años asi, y no creo que lo cambien.

Yo creo que tiene recorrido, porque estos partidos apetece más verlos que un amistoso y además hay money money de por medio. Seguramente interesa más a las selecciones medianas y a las pequeñas, pero el fútbol es de todos.

A nosotros 'nos interesaría' que llegado el minuto 80, Inglaterra fuera ganando por la mínima. Porque el hecho de que esté el descenso en juego lo cambia todo. Que Croacia busque también el empate con goles.

Recuerdo un Palencia-Burgos hace unos años en 2ºB. El que ganase se salvaba, el que perdía descendía, y si empataban, descendían los dos y se salvaba el Osasuna B. Equipos castellanos hermanados. Bueno, pues llegado el minuto 90, iban 1-1. El Palencia tuvo un corner en la última jugada, el Burgos les dejó rematar y dio el balón en el larguero. A la contra, no había portero, y el delantero del Burgos la tiró fuera. Descendieron los dos a 3º. Estas cosas pasan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

No es lo mismo jugar a cara de perro contra macedonia que Portugal
....
Inglaterra saldra fresca cual lechuga...

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 14:16 ----------

He la perfida albion saca un par de negratas que corren los 100m lisos para acompañar al empujabalones kane...

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 15:03 ----------

Y otra vez la moda de la presion Adelantada.


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2018)

Vaya paquete el Kane lo que ha fallado sin portero :::ouch:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Y lesiinado versaliko..lo que pasa por forzar tanto.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 15:29 ----------

Ver a croacia es como ver un coche que cae a pedazos pero llega a la meta con el chasis..


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Nov 2018)

El problema de España es que los que quedan buenos están ya en el final de su carrera y el resto tiene un nivel bastante mediocre.

Si estuviesen los Xavi, Xabi, Iniesta, Silva, Fabregas, en su mejor momento muchos de los que juegan ahora no estarían ni en el banquillo.

Por no hablar de delanteros, que no son lo mismo Villa y/o Torres (llego a estar seleccionado para el balón de oro) que los que hay ahora, que solo veo con cierto nivel a Alcacer y no es ni titular en su equipo.

Que quizás no os acordáis pero al última eurocopa que ganamos, lo hicimos sin delanteros, jugando Cesc de falso delantero. 

Y sobre De Gea, pues no nos da un plus como si daba Casillas. Si se hubiese juntado con Casillas y Valdés en su buen momento, De Gea no pasaba de tercer portero o no iba ni convocado (hasta Reina creo que era mejor que De Gea).

No es tan malo como ha parecido en algunos partidos, pero tampoco te hace partidos que pienses "nos hemos salvado gracias a De Gea", cosa que si pasaba con Casillas, con paradas en momentos importantes, como la DE Robben en la final o en algunos penaltis 

Iker Casillas Detiene Penalty- España vs Paraguay - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

La ultima euro Torres fue pichichi con 3 goles...
Luego delbosque a partir de 2013 fue caer en picado..
Empatando con finlandia..sacando u 4 5 1 contra MAcedonia..jugando sin delanteros ante UCRANIA.. .
Unas atrocidades tacticas...
La convocatoria de 2016 fue lamentabla..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 16:02 ----------

Y otri lesionado croata


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2018)

No si al final harán que España sea primera estos hijos de malas familias

Edito, Gol de Cacacia


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Pero y este GOL de Croacia.  

Osea que golazo.

Ahora Inglaterra necesita dos goles. El 1-1 no le vale para nada.


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2018)

Suprimo dijo:


> No si al final harán que España sea primera estos hijos de malas familias
> 
> Edito, Gol de Cacacia



No va a haber milagro, descuida :fiufiu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Inglaterra siempre se desfonda rn las segundas partes


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> No va a haber milagro, descuida :fiufiu:



No son ni capaces de llenar Wembley, se lo merecen ::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Suprimo dijo:


> No son ni capaces de llenar Wembley, se lo merecen ::



Hombre no es la final de um mundial que digamos

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 16:31 ----------

Ahora sale sancho..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 16:35 ----------

Empata otro negro .


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2018)

Empata Inglaterra: volvemos a ser primeros :Aplauso:


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Madre mia, hubiera sido mejor un empate más cerca del 90.

Ahora Croacia tiene algo que defender. Hay opciones.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 16:43 ----------

Gol de Inglaterra. 

Necesitamos un gol de Croacia. 

Es increible que Inglaterra le dé la vuelta con un saque de banda y una falta... lo de toda la vida. Lo mismito que el Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2018)

2-1, liandola como en la Premier


----------



## euromelon (18 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya paquete el Kane lo que ha fallado sin portero :::ouch:



Yo no lo habría llamado fallo a eso ya os gustaría tenerlo eb plantilla. ...es el mejor 9 del mundo

Y otra vez más lo ha demostrado

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 16:52 ----------

FULANITODETALYCUAL bien jodido Inglaterra por delante de España y con gol de su odiado Kane


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Es lo que pasa con ese lovren QUE falla en el marcaje,...el KARMA..
pero mejor mas descanso en verano


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Bueno, pues desciende Croacia e Inglaterra juega la Final Four.

La verdad que Inglaterra en toda la 2º parte solo ha tirado a puerta dos veces. Una de un saque de banda y otra de una falta en medio del campo. Es un equipo que tiene muy pocos recursos pero los aprovecha muy bien. A mi personalmente me aburren con ese fútbol de los años 70, pero es lo que hay.

Croacia no se ha merecido perder el partido, de hecho ha tenido un par de ellas con 0-1 y 1-1 para haber ganado. Pero claro, perdonar en Wembley... pues como que no.

Descienden Alemania, Croacia, Polonia e Islandia. 
Permanecen España, Italia, Bélgica/Suiza, Francia/Paises Bajos.

Edito: No es muy relevante, pero en función del Suiza-Bélgica y el Alemania-Paises Bajos podríamos quedar 5º, 6º o 7º. Por la honrilla y porque si no nos clasificamos, una mejor clasificación te beneficia de cara al play-off de la liga A.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

que mas da si hay que jugar el clasificatorioa todo pastilla


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2018)

Con España eliminada,Mierdaset emitirá la fase final en Energy.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que mas da si hay que jugar el clasificatorioa todo pastilla



Si no nos clasificásemos (Lo veo difícil, pero bueno, siempre es mejor tener un comodín), los 4 mejores de la Liga A que no se clasifiquen, tienen una repesca.

Insisto, si no somos capaces de hacer top-2 en nuestro grupo, pues es para pegarse un tiro... pero imagínate que nos toca un grupo con Alemania y con Turquía. Pues existe un riesgo. No está de más tener el comodín.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2018)

¿Cuáles creéis que son los favoritos a ganar la próxima Eurocopa? Para mí:

Francia (esta generación,todavía en muy buena edad, va a ganar más competiciones)
Bélgica (De Bruyne está siendo muy castigado por las lesiones,pero está practicando un juego muy equilibrado ,dinámico y acertando de cara a puerta y es la última oportunidad de que esta excepcional generación gane el primer título para este país,porque varios de sus hombres no llegarán al Mundial y otros estarán en su cuesta abajo)
Inglaterra (Tiene físico,gol,competitividad contrastada,un 11 tipo que no debería flaquear en estos 2 años y mucho jugador prometedor empujando fuerte que garantiza fondo de armario)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Nov 2018)

Se gano y perdio contra Inglaterra, y se gano y se perdio contra Croacia, selecciones que quedaron mejor que la española en el pasado mundial. Aunque Luis Enrique no sea santo de mi devocion, resultaria absurdo pedirle mas de lo que hay. España puede ganar o perder con cualquier otra seleccion de primer nivel, y gracias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Francia tanto negro pero cuando se les acaba el fisico....vese ante holanda..
Inglaterra esp fisico que dura 75 min...
Belgica tiene el defectp de congelarse..
Y españa tiene el defecto de estar dirigida por españoles que tratan de arruinarla de cualquier forma posible..


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Yo creo que Francia y Bélgica siguen siendo las dos mejores selecciones ahora mismo.

Croacia vamos a ver como soporta el relevo, e Inglaterra... es que aburre. Una selección tan limitada en variedad de recursos es poco probable que gane (Aunque en torneos cortos...). Es verdad que es un equipo joven, pero es que este equipo lleva sin cambiar su forma de jugar décadas.

Luego España y Alemania no están en su mejor momento, pero tienen grandes jugadores. Portugal e Italia seguramente están algo ya por debajo... Paises Bajos parece que está renaciendo tras 3-4 años en la sombra, pero las dejaría en la zona media del top junto con estas dos.

El resto honestamente ya estarían por debajo. Equipos como Suiza, Islandia, Suecia, Dinamarca... pues te pueden dar guerra un día, pero a largo plazo es improbable que puedan ganar.

Creo que España tenía un grupo difícil, yo le pondría un bien alto. Ha sido irregular, ha tenido grandes momentos y grandes bajones. Hay que seguir construyendo desde ahi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

España ha tenido bajones por hacer tantas y tantas rotaciones mencionque nos faltan como 8 jugadores mas..
Flatan COsta KOKE-monreal,alcacer..)que decia que estaba tocado pero jugo y marco ante el bayern. ,carvajall nacho,
vamos lopetegui sigio lo de poner 2 delanteros uno alto y otro bajito para colarse ante los AUTOBUSES que nos plantan desde 2008

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 19:19 ----------

Mi alineacion ideal seria..
De gea..
Carvajal . albiol ramos . marcos alonso
koke -busquets rodri - thaigo
Costa alcacer---
total aspas ya tiene 33 años .


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Los bombos para la fase clasificación serían estos:

Bombo 1
Francia
Bélgica
Inglaterra
*España*
Croacia
Suiza
Paises Bajos
Portugal
Italia
Alemania o Polonia

Bombo 2
Alemania o Polonia
Islandia
Rusia
Suecia
Ucrania
Bosnia-Herzegovina
Austria
Dinamarca
Gales
R.Checa o Eslovaquia

Bombo 3
R.Checa o Eslovaquia
Turquía
Irlanda 
Irl. Norte
Finlandia
Noruega
Bulgaria
Serbia
Rumanía / Grecia / Israel / Escocia (2 equipos)


Bombo 4
Rumanía / Grecia / Israel / Escocia (2 equipos)
Hungría
Albania
Estonia
Chipre
Eslovenia
Montenegro
Lituania
Georgia o FYR Macedonia

Bombo 5
Georgia o FYR Macedonia
Bielorrusia
Kosovo
Moldavia
Azerbaiján
Kazajstán
Armenia
Luxemburgo
2 equipos más

Bombo 6
Los 5 peores de la Liga D


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Bueno otro amistoso con prosikito de entrenador rival...vaya derroicion..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 20:47 ----------

6kepa jhony llorente miguel gaya.
Isco rodri suso asensio morata..etc..


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2018)

España dependerá muy mucho de las prestaciones que puedan dar Isco y Asensio,porque,si no son éstos,¿qué jugadores desequilibrantes nos quedan?
Italia está dando mejores sensaciones,pero entre que Mancini no se caracteriza por sacarle jugo a sus equipos,no marca gol al arcoiris y no parece que los sustitutos de los Chiellini-Bonucci-Barzagli estén todavía listos para el relevo,como mucho aspira a Cuartos.
Holanda ya va dejando entrever una nueva etapa próspera,pero la Eurocopa le llegará demasiado pronto.
Alemania no termina de iniciar la transición que supere la ya acabada época gloriosa de 2008-2014.Su techo viene a ser el mismo que Italia o España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Por mediocampistas en españa no faltan...
La cosa es la delantera..si tenemos que confiar en morata vamos apañados..
Pocos delanteros españoles miden mas de 1.80..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 21:13 ----------

Y ahora el tipico autobus de europa del este...todos son altos..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 21:18 ----------

Porque siempre españa tiene que jugar en patatales?..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 21:28 ----------

Co. Lopetegui se jugaba mas rapido incluso en los amistosos

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 21:34 ----------

Morata es desesperante a veces..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 21:49 ----------

Suiza 3 belgica 2.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Lo de Morata en estos dos partidos :abajo:

Suiza iba perdiendo 0-2, necesitaba 4 goles, y los está consiguiendo. 4-2 a Bélgica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Porque siempre la federacion escoge siempre el peor cesped posible?..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 22:23 ----------

Cuantos negros hay en suiza.. ?..

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 22:42 ----------

BELGICa esde esos equipos que con presion se les congela las ideas


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2018)

Pues Suiza da la sorpresa, porque ese resultado es realmente contundente (5-2), y se cuela en la Final Four. 

Esto termina ya el martes. Queda ver si es Francia o Paises Bajos el que se clasifica, y luego algún ascenso y descenso más, para la edición de 2020-21 y los bombos finales del sorteo (Domingo 2 de Diciembre).


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2018)

Suiza es muy competitiva y en casa es complicadísimo ganarles.Lo que sí llama la atención es el resultado y las circunstancias,tras remontar un 0-2.Yo creo que,en general,las grandes selecciones no se han tomado esta primera edición demasiado en serio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

lLuego nos criticaban por haber empatado a 1 con suiza..usando un equipo b,..la misma suiza que empato con brasil..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2018)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> España dependerá muy mucho de las prestaciones que puedan dar Isco y Asensio,porque,si no son éstos,¿qué jugadores desequilibrantes nos quedan?
> Italia está dando mejores sensaciones,pero entre que Mancini no se caracteriza por sacarle jugo a sus equipos,no marca gol al arcoiris y no parece que los sustitutos de los Chiellini-Bonucci-Barzagli estén todavía listos para el relevo,como mucho aspira a Cuartos.
> Holanda ya va dejando entrever una nueva etapa próspera,pero la Eurocopa le llegará demasiado pronto.
> Alemania no termina de iniciar la transición que supere la ya acabada época gloriosa de 2008-2014.Su techo viene a ser el mismo que Italia o España.



Si crees que la Euro a Holanda le llega pronto es que no los has visto jugar. Con Koeman en el banquillo más De Ligt, el otro y Depay (el Madrid ya tendría que ficharlo) espérate que no ganen ya la UNL.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 00:05 ----------




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lLuego nos criticaban por haber empatado a 1 con suiza..usando un equipo b,..la misma suiza que empato con brasil..



Suiza lleva años haciéndolo bien. No para ganar nada pero en unos octavos o cuartos te pueden ganar.


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2018)

Este torneo ha venido muy bien -pese a todos los detractores que tiene- para calibrar el nivel que tenemos.

Jugando contra equipos de nuestro ambito futbolistico ya se ha visto a qué aspiramos: a nada.

A partir de marzo comenzará el clasificatorio con 3 equipos flojos o muy flojos y otro de nivel medio y nos clasificaremos sin problema.

Luego ya en la Euro con un grupo fuerte a sufrir para pasar a octavos lampando y en octavos si te toca un equipo como Croacia o Inglaterra pues para casa.

Este es el nivel que tenemos y vamos a tener al menos otros 20 años.:S


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2018)

Bueno hemos ganado a inglaterra y croacia 
Y de no haber hecho tantas rotaciones como si fuera un amistoso pues mira.
Siguen faltando bastantes jugadores y sobretodo que regrese Costa..maximo goleador de la era lopetegui..

---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 15:20 ----------

Pero aun asi otro lesionado mas ayer.. Y croacia 3 lesionados mas..
No se ese afan de torturanos por parte de la uefa..


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2018)

De momento Alemania gana a Paises Bajos 2-0. Esto les da plaza en el bombo 1 y mete a Francia en la Final Four.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2018)

Min 84 iban 2-0 y Paises Bajos marca en el 85' y en el 90'.

Si no marca Alemania, Paises Bajos a la Final Four y Alemania depende mañana de Polonia para no ir al bombo 2.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 22:44 ----------

Pues se acabó. Si Polonia mañana empata o gana a Portugal, que no se juega nada, Alemania iría al bombo 2. Algo que parecía impensable, ciertamente. Si Polonia pierde, entonces Alemania quedaría 10º y se metería por los pelos.

A falta de ese detalle por decidir, decir que España termina 7º esta primera edición. Mañana ya tendremos el ranking completo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2018)

España SUB21 logra empatar a 1 en francia comtra AFRICA..


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2018)

Ranking final de la Liga de Naciones con el que se hacen los bombos y se establecen prioridades para los play-off de repesca. El top-4 evidentemente se jugará el torneo en junio:
1º Suiza
2º Portugal
3º Paises Bajos
4º Inglaterra
--
5º Bélgica
6º Francia
*7º España*
8º Italia
9º Croacia
10º Polonia
--------
11º Alemania
12º Islandia
13º Bosnia-Herzegovina
14º Ucrania
15º Dinamarca
16º Suecia
17º Rusia
18º Austria
19º Gales
20º R.Checa
--------
21º Eslovaquia
22º Turquía
23º Irlanda
24º Irl. Norte
25º Escocia
26º Noruega
27º Serbia
28º Finlandia
29º Bulgaria
30º Israel
--------
31º Hungría
32º Rumanía
33º Grecia
34º Albania
35º Montenegro
36º Chipre
37º Estonia
38º Eslovenia
39º Lituania
40º Georgia
--------
41º FYR Macedonia
42º Kosovo
43º Bielorrusia
44º Luxemburgo
45º Armenia
46º Azerbaiján
47º Kazajstán
48º Moldavia
49º Gibraltar
50º Islas Feroe
--------
51º Letonia
52º Lienchestein
53º Andorra
54º Malta
55º San Marino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2018)

Se clasifican 2 y creo que hay hasta repesca..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se clasifican 2 y creo que hay hasta repesca..



Entran 2 por grupo y luego faltan 4 que salen de la Nations League. Si los 4 ganadores de la Nations League se clasifican entonces habrá alguna plaza para algún tercero.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2020)

Aqui la lista de convocados...el día 3 de septiembre comienza la UEFA Nations League fuerte jugando contra Alemania
La rueda de prensa de Luis Enrique, en directo


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2020)

https://twitter.com/SeFutbol

*Porteros: *De Gea, Kepa, Unai Simón

*Defensas: *Jesús Navas, Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Pau Torres, Diego Llorente, Gayá, Reguilón, Eric García

*Centrocampistas: *Fabián, Thiago, Busquets, Rodri, Mikel Merino, Dani Olmo, Óscar Rodríguez

*Delanteros:* Rodrigo, Oyarzabal, Adama, Asensio, Ansu Fati y Ferran Torres


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2020)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿de verdad a alguien le interesa en 2020 la selección nacional española de fútbol?
> Va a ser verdad que es éste un foro de gente rarita...



Pues efectivamente muy poco o nada va a interesar esta selección española desgraciadamente

Ya no están los campeones de todo, salvo el Canelita y Busquets, y o lo hacen muy bien en este torneo y la Euro del año que viene o preveo una deserción masiva de seguidores

Lo cual es una pena porque con las Euros y mundial ganados la selección se había puesto por encima de los clubs en interés y ventas de merchandising, cosa que ahora parece imposible...pero ya se sabe lo que pasa en este país si se gana


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2020)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Me responde usted citándome en un hilo en el que no he escrito
> No juegue con la salud mental de la gente



Es que este es el hilo para hablar del torneo de marras, caraestaca en lo demás ya me pierdo


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2020)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Desconozco la existencia del propio torneo, no le digo más.
> Me vuelvo a pornhub



Es un torneo oficial que se empezó a jugar hace 2 años (2018) para intentar que haya menos amistosos en fechas FIFA...

de tal manera que cuando no hay clasificatorio para mundial o Euro se juega este torneo en las fechas FIFA mencionadas

en las primeras páginas del hilo se va explicando un poco como va: es una liga dividida en varias divisiones y los buenos están en la primera división y los más malos abajo del todo. El campeón de los buenos juega en junio del año siguiente una final four, los últimos de cada grupo bajan de categoria y los campeones de cada grupo van subiendo...tambien permite que algunos equipos vayan a repesca para jugar la Euro siguiente.

como una liga domestica pero en paises y repartida por divisiones y en cada una de ellas hay varios grupos de 3 o 4 equipos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2020)

digamos es un TORNEO que la UEFA se saco de la MANGA,, para poder aceder a los derechos De tv ,,vamos vieron que habia pasta y se sacaron este torneo de la manga..
en vez del dinero ir a las federaciones va al bolsillo de la UEFA


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Hoy comienza el torneo con un Alemania-España.

Mañana viernes hay un Holanda-Polonia y el sábado Portugal-Croacia.

Todos los partidos a la antigüa hora champions de las 20:45


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Menos mal que troure pillo el coronabicho y se pudo convocar a un delantero que mida mas de 1.82..
Pero vamos alemania tiene el bloque ya hecho.y nosotros vamos experimentando de 0 en cada partido..puede haber violacion


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menos mal que troure pillo el coronabicho y se pudo convocar a un delantero que mida mas de 1.82..
> Pero vamos alemania tiene el bloque ya hecho.y nosotros vamos experimentando de 0 en cada partido..puede haber violacion



Sí, yo también barrunto que "algo" puede ir mal esta noche y nos metan un carro de goles


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

Me parece que la UEFA hizo muy bien en transformar los amistosos en "pseudo-oficiales", y además que las selecciones jueguen con las de su nivel. Más allá, el torneo per se no tiene mucha importancia, pero como digo la idea es más que correcta.

La selección española está condenada en mi opinión a volver a ser de 2º fila; a no ser favorita y a estar en la terna de aspirantes. Un poco lo de siempre, aunque ya sin la presión histórica de "a ver que día hacemos algo". Lo de 2007-2013, eso fue una anomalía histórica que OJALÁ se repita algún día, pero ahora mismo el objetivo es clasificarse para los torneos (Eurocopa y Mundial) y llegar a la fase del KO tras pasar la fase de grupos. Eso es lo que se le ha de exigir a España para sacar un bien en el examen, y luego si se estira, tenemos un poco de suerte y caen unas semifinales o una final, pues mira tu que bien.

Ojo, que esto no es una desgracia. Estamos hablando de que Italia en 2018 ni siquiera se clasificó para jugar el Mundial. ITALIA señores. Después de Brasil, seguramente, la más grande (Con permiso de Alemania). Una Alemania que no pasó ni la fase de grupos de un Mundial por primera vez en su historia... Hay muchas grandes en crisis, mientras paises más pequeños como Bélgica, o eternos aspirantes como Inglaterra tienen equipazos, y nosotros no.


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece que la UEFA hizo muy bien en transformar los amistosos en "pseudo-oficiales", y además que las selecciones jueguen con las de su nivel. Más allá, el torneo per se no tiene mucha importancia, pero como digo la idea es más que correcta.
> 
> La selección española está condenada en mi opinión a volver a ser de 2º fila; a no ser favorita y a estar en la terna de aspirantes. Un poco lo de siempre, aunque ya sin la presión histórica de "a ver que día hacemos algo". Lo de 2007-2013, eso fue una anomalía histórica que OJALÁ se repita algún día, pero ahora mismo el objetivo es clasificarse para los torneos (Eurocopa y Mundial) y llegar a la fase del KO tras pasar la fase de grupos. Eso es lo que se le ha de exigir a España para sacar un bien en el examen, y luego si se estira, tenemos un poco de suerte y caen unas semifinales o una final, pues mira tu que bien.
> 
> Ojo, que esto no es una desgracia. Estamos hablando de que Italia en 2018 ni siquiera se clasificó para jugar el Mundial. ITALIA señores. Después de Brasil, seguramente, la más grande (Con permiso de Alemania). Una Alemania que no pasó ni la fase de grupos de un Mundial por primera vez en su historia... Hay muchas grandes en crisis, mientras paises más pequeños como Bélgica, o eternos aspirantes como Inglaterra tienen equipazos, y nosotros no.



Casi todas las grandes han necesitado 20 años o más para volver a ganar un mundial (le pasó a Italia, Alemania o Francia) así que es bastante probable que a nosotros nos pase lo mismo y que dentro de 20/24 años enlacemos una buena generación de chavales que vuelvan a ganar otro mundial.

Esta selección de hoy día me parece muy experimental como dice fulanito, y en una Euro/mundial no creo que pasara de cuartos. Aunque nunca se sabe


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menos mal que troure pillo el coronabicho y se pudo convocar a un delantero que mida mas de 1.82..
> Pero vamos alemania tiene el bloque ya hecho.y nosotros vamos experimentando de 0 en cada partido..puede haber violacion



Alemania tenía un equipazo casi tan bueno como el de España, ambos coincidieron en el tiempo, y a Alemania le tocó perder. Están renovando, pero no te creas tu que están tan tan bien. Lo que pasa que miras el 11 de España y es muy poco reconocible. 

Por cierto, a pesar de que Alemania es uno de los grandes históricos, tenemos muy buenos números contra ellos. De 23 partidos, 9 victorias Alemania, 7 victorias España y 7 empates.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

menuda alineacion *De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Pau Torres, Gayá; Busquets, Thiago, Fabián; Jesús Navas, Ferran Torres y Rodrigo* 

rodrigo,,si no ha jugado un partido en meses...que hace El acabado de busquets apuntalando EL SOLO el centro del campo como ante el bayern...navas de interior...sabe que lopetegui lo pone de lateral no?
estatua de gea ,que o te hace una cantada epica..o te lo para todo no hay termino medio


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menuda alineacion *De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Pau Torres, Gayá; Busquets, Thiago, Fabián; Jesús Navas, Ferran Torres y Rodrigo*
> 
> rodrigo,,si no ha jugado un partido en meses...que hace El acabado de busquets apuntalando EL SOLO el centro del campo como ante el bayern...navas de interior...sabe que lopetegui lo pone de lateral no?
> estatua de gea ,que o te hace una cantada epica..o te lo para todo no hay termino medio



Como hay 5 cambios permitidos al parecer veremos si cambia el dibujo y a los protagonistas


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania tenía un equipazo casi tan bueno como el de España, ambos coincidieron en el tiempo, y a Alemania le tocó perder. Están renovando, pero no te creas tu que están tan tan bien. Lo que pasa que miras el 11 de España y es muy poco reconocible.
> 
> Por cierto, a pesar de que Alemania es uno de los grandes históricos, tenemos muy buenos números contra ellos. De 23 partidos, 9 victorias Alemania, 7 victorias España y 7 empates.



A España no le conoce ni la madre que la parió salvo 3 tíos que estuvieron entre los 23 campeones del mundo, pero los alemanes son más reconocibles y al parecer tienen más artilleria aunque sólo sea de nombre...

...luego a la hora de la verdad si España tiene el balón pues los cabezacuadradas tendrán que correr y las figuras no valdrán de nada sin balón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Demigrantr sin publico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Individual presionante..normalmente se podria romper con melonazo a costa..pero no hay nadie alto arriba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Inaudito parada de ges


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Y la pregunta del millon...como es que koeman sea entrenador de holanda y el farsa al mismo tiempo?..no diji rubiales que no se podia hacer?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Pero que cojones rodrigo..eso ni lo falla bezema


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

Rodrigo porque lleva meses sin jugar. A puerta vacía y no chuta. Demigrante.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2020)

Luego hablamos de mal de De Gea, jijijij


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Busquets ya ha erdido 2 balones faciles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Luego hablamos de mal de De Gea, jijijij



Hay dias que lo para todo y otros en los que hace la estatua.
No es constante..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menuda alineacion *De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Pau Torres, Gayá; Busquets, Thiago, Fabián; Jesús Navas, Ferran Torres y Rodrigo*
> 
> rodrigo,,si no ha jugado un partido en meses...que hace El acabado de busquets apuntalando EL SOLO el centro del campo como ante el bayern...navas de interior...sabe que lopetegui lo pone de lateral no?
> estatua de gea ,que o te hace una cantada epica..o te lo para todo no hay termino medio



Ahí hay jugadores que tienen que coger partidos, sobre todo Pau Torres, Fabián y Ferrán. Sí es verdad que lo de Busquets y Rodrigo canta un huevo. Rodrigo juega en el Leeds, si quiere volver a la selección que se lo curre un poco pero no podemos ir llevando a paquetes de la parte baja de la tabla inglesa, a menos que marque tantos goles que no haya manera de no convocarlo. Que Gerard Moreno no lleve 30 partidos en la selección con lo que hay por ahí es un pecado.

A Thiago le tenía tirria pero sí es verdad que el último mes se ha sacado el rabo con el Bayern.

De Navas no digo nada porque me parece uno de los jugadores más dignos que ha pasado por la selección en años. Si lo ponen de interior no es culpa suya.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Sep 2020)

Ya era una puta chorrada antes y todavia mas ahora.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hay dias que lo para todo y otros en los que hace la estatua.
> No es constante..



Yo creo que estos entrenamien... partidos a puerta cerrada le van a venir muy bien


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y la pregunta del millon...como es que koeman sea entrenador de holanda y el farsa al mismo tiempo?..no diji rubiales que no se podia hacer?



Si Holanda estuviera a las puertas de un mundial veriamos a ver si Koeman hubiera aceptado.

En cualquier caso cada club/federación tiene sus criterios particulares y lo que a unos molesta a otros se la trae al pairo


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Demigrantr sin publico



En Alemania quieren que haya público y la Bundesliga está preparando un plan. Pero aun no lo tienen terminado y no lo han puesto aquí a punto. En 2-3 semanas igual la cosa es diferente.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Sep 2020)

De todas maneras lo que ha sacado Alemania tampoco asusta tanto, eh. Arriba sí tienen un poco más de traca pero los cinco defensas + portero son bastante bizcochables.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Si Holanda estuviera a las puertas de un mundial veriamos a ver si Koeman hubiera aceptado.
> 
> En cualquier caso cada club/federación tiene sus criterios particulares y lo que a unos molesta a otros se la trae al pairo



Es que lo de Lopetegui no era ni siquiera "incompatible". Hacía su trabajo en Rusia y luego se venía al Bernabeu. Koeman va a hacer las dos cosas a la vez. Y en junio hay Eurocopa.

Para mi a Rubiales le pudo el orgullo y fue un "tu no te vas, te echo yo". Y ya está. Quedará como un error y que no fue la decisión correcta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Lopetegui gnao la el 


loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De todas maneras lo que ha sacado Alemania tampoco asusta tanto, eh. Arriba sí tienen un poco más de traca pero los cinco defensas + portero son bastante bizcochables.



Si tuvieramos un delantero alto y que mida mas de 1.70..ya iríamos 0 a 1


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Ahi calentan el ansu fati que viene de sus triunfos en las sub de españa...ah no Wait


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ahí hay jugadores que tienen que coger partidos, sobre todo Pau Torres, Fabián y Ferrán. Sí es verdad que lo de Busquets y Rodrigo canta un huevo. Rodrigo juega en el Leeds, si quiere volver a la selección que se lo curre un poco pero no podemos ir llevando a paquetes de la parte baja de la tabla inglesa, a menos que marque tantos goles que no haya manera de no convocarlo. Que Gerard Moreno no lleve 30 partidos en la selección con lo que hay por ahí es un pecado.
> 
> A Thiago le tenía tirria pero sí es verdad que el último mes se ha sacado el rabo con el Bayern.
> 
> De Navas no digo nada porque me parece uno de los jugadores más dignos que ha pasado por la selección en años. Si lo ponen de interior no es culpa suya.



Yo no sé qué cojones le ven al tal Rodrigo de delantero centro...

El año pasado casi le traen al Aleti y de milagro no lo ficharon...menos mal que no lo hicieron.

Por decir algo positivo de él tengo que reconocer que en el partido de octavos contra Rusia le echó ganas junto a Yago Aspas y entre ambos llevaron en la prorroga más peligro a la puerta rival que en todo el partido el resto del equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Rodrigo chuta de primeras cojones


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lopetegui gnao la el
> 
> Si tuvieramos un delantero alto y que mida mas de 1.70..ya iríamos 0 a 1



Si supieran tirar a puerta ya iríamos con goles por delante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no sé qué cojones le ven al tal Rodrigo de delantero centro...
> 
> El año pasado casi le traen al Aleti y de milagro no lo ficharon...menos mal que no lo hicieron.
> 
> Por decir algo positivo de él tengo que reconocer que en el partido de octavos contra Rusia le echó ganas junto a Yago Aspas y entre ambos llevaron en la prorroga más peligro a la puerta rival que en todo el partido el resto del equipo



Yq pero de haber estado lopetegui hubieran salido aspas y junto a costa hubieran demolido las defensas de moscu..aunque claro lope no hubiera sacado esa mierda de estilo de juego y esa alineacion..


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Lo de tirar a puerta hay que aprenderlo de pequeñitos como casi todo...

Ahora tan mayores no les pidáis que lo hagan, que en los entrenamientos de 12 horas que tienen todos los días no da tiempo a ensayarlo


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

La defensa de Alemania será bizcochable, pero es que Rodrigo se está luciendo. 

Ferrán Torres para mi el mejor de la primera parte. Aunque a Alemania le faltan 3-4 titulares, creo que incluso hemos sido superiores.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si supieran tirar a puerta ya iríamos con goles por delante



Adivina quien era el pichichi del anterior seleccionador..te llevaras una sorpresa


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2020)

Pues, de momento, está siendo un partido estupendo y muy divertido de ver. 
Muy igualado, tal vez España haya sido un puntito superior en la primera parte. 
Primer partido que me gusta De Gea con la Selección, lo cual es una buenísima noticia para el equipo. 
Pau Torres me está conve nciendo como acompañante de Ramos. Mucho criterio con el balón en los pies. 
Me gustan Fabián y Thiago en el centro del campo. Se entienden muy bien, además. 
Buena primera parte de Gayà, aunque le ha faltado un poquito de moediente en el último pase. 
Sensacional Ferran Torres; el mejor del partido hasta ahora. 
Busquets y Rodrigo, los más flojos. 

En la segunda parte, si yo fuera Luis Enrique, sacaba a Ansu Fati por Navas (cambiando de banda a Ferran Torres), a Merino por Busquets y a T raoré por Rodrigo. Veremos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Ahi sale ansu fato el nuevo munir


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Estamos volviendo a ese estilo dar dar toques hadta hasta la linea de gol..chutar desde fuera no se pierde nads


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Y eso es tener delanteros de verdad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Otra estatua de gea


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2020)

_¡Anda mira, alguien tirando a puerta!_


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Sep 2020)

De Gea gato escayola, capítulo over 9000
Ramos y Pau Torres quebrados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Vamos a remontar con mikel merino


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2020)

Al menos se ha lesionado el "aleman" y algo menos van a hacer en la delantera


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Sep 2020)

Cambio defensivo de Löw

Que den gracias Luis Enrique y Busquets de que no están Muller, Gnabry, Goretzka y Kimmich en Alemania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Bien de momento ansu fatu no ha hecho nada..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Ah si se cae al suelo porque es un tirillas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

No tiene fisico para imponerse


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Sep 2020)

Ni Williams ni Ansu Fati, negros fuera de la selección (Y los brasileños también).


----------



## Derroition Man (3 Sep 2020)

Que moreno está Iniesta no?


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Bueno tranqui las cabras que es la primera vez que juegan juntos coño


----------



## Vil_Vacunas (3 Sep 2020)

Los negros corren?


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ni Williams ni Ansu Fati, negros fuera de la selección (Y los brasileños también).



Mejor que jueguen con España que contra ella.

Todas las selecciones poderosas europeas tienen negros o moros en sus filas. No pasa nada porque tengamos a unos cuantos y mucho más si encima nacieron aqui. Tendría cojones que después de criarlos y pagar su formación encima nos metan goles con otras selecciones


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Sep 2020)

Vil_Vacunas dijo:


> Los negros corren?



Casi nos meten un gol a la salida del corner.

Alemania defiende bien, tanto que le basta marcar un solo gol para ganar

Otro cambio defensivo de Löw, está poseído por Clemente


----------



## Vil_Vacunas (3 Sep 2020)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Casi nos meten un gol a la salida del corner.
> 
> Alemania defiende bien, tanto que le basta marcar un solo gol para ganar



Osea que los negros de España no son Mbappe


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Vaya chicharro de Ansu Fati que anulan


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2020)

Pues un golito anulado a España por una microfalta...

Edito: bueno, visto desde otro ángulo lo mismo no tan micro.


Buah, gol de Gaya "Ramos minuto 93" style


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Gol anulado por culpa del Canelita

Hala mandril


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Sep 2020)

Ramos fastidia el empate y el debut con gol de Fati. Es otro que ya tendría que estar viéndolo por la tele junto a Busquets

Gol de Gayá fuera de tiempo, denle las gracias al árbitro


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Gooooooolllll de Gaya

Jajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

AHI TENEMOS A ANSU FATI QUE E


Vil_Vacunas dijo:


> Osea que los negros de España no son Mbappe



AHI TENEMOS A ansu fatu que es un tirillas


----------



## Derroition Man (3 Sep 2020)

Tanto negro y sudaka y al final nos saca las castañas del fuego un español blanco heterosexual


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2020)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ramos fastidia el empate y el debut con gol de Fati. Es otro que ya tendría que estar viéndolo por la tele junto a Busquets
> 
> Gol de Gayá fuera de tiempo, denle las gracias al árbitro



Lo cierto es que era de ley porque concedió 4 minutos pero tras la colleja del Canelita el alemán se tiró 1 minuto tirado en el suelo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

esta muy verde,,ni siquiera apenas ha jugado en ninguna de las categorias inferiores


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

Ramos ha golpeado a Ginter adrede, para que el árbitro añadiese un minuto más y Gayá metiese el gol con una chorra increible en el 96'.

La verdad que el empate es lo más justo, pero se ha visto "flojera" debido a que la teporada acaba de empezar por parte de ambos.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues un golito anulado a España por una microfalta...
> 
> Edito: bueno, visto desde otro ángulo lo mismo no tan micro.
> Buah, gol de Gaya "Ramos minuto 93" style



El comentarista alemán ha dejado clarisimo que Ramos es un cerdo. Mira que son "neutrales", pero se ha quedado agusto. Ha dicho lo de Salah y Karius en la final de Champions, entre otras cosas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

resumiendo hemos vuelto al estilo de estar toncandola hasta meterla en la linea de gol.. 
no hay delanteros con sangre en las venas...y teniando a fabian apenas se nos ocurre chutar de media distancia


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Sep 2020)

En Alemania tienen que estar ahora así 





Cámbiese "el Madrid" por "España"


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2020)

Che, pues a mí me ha gustado España.
Me ha faltado ver a Traoré y sigo sin entender cómo Gerard Moreno no juega, pero hay buen equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2020)

Yo creo que en ataque hemos sido super bizcocheros (Que realmente casi siempre ha sido nuestra linea más débil, lo delanteros míticos que hemos tenido han sido todos super Paco, y lo sabéis). Pero Ferrán a mi me ha gustado, para mi el mejor junto con De Gea. Rodrigo con un poco de temporada seguramente habría metido la de la primera parte. Ansu Fati le han puesto para que no se vaya con Guinea Bissau, pero está muy verde, es evidente.

No sacaría muchas conclusiones, seguramente el partido de "vuelta" sea más clarificador. Buen punto el logrado en Stuttgart. Ucrania le ha ganado a Suiza y se pone lider.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Sep 2020)

Ni me acordaba de que jugabamos hoy.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

ay ni punto de comparacion con la era lopetegui..seran recuerdos que se perderan como lagrimas en la lluvia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

ah bueno aqui no se perderan


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Sep 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> El comentarista alemán ha dejado clarisimo que Ramos es un cerdo. Mira que son "neutrales", pero se ha quedado agusto. Ha dicho lo de Salah y Karius en la final de Champions, entre otras cosas.



Es que a Karius le dejó secuelas de por vida. Cada vez que sale en la tele es para pegar una cantada. Es muy digno del Besiktas darle a trabajo a alguien con una discapacidad del 50% por lo menos.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Sep 2020)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es que a Karius le dejó secuelas de por vida. Cada vez que sale en la tele es para pegar una cantada. Es muy digno del Besiktas darle a trabajo a alguien con una discapacidad del 50% por lo menos.



    

Me desorino entero.

Estuvo en el Mainz 05 un total de 5 temporadas, y una vez casi le gana a Neuer como mejor portero de la Bundesliga. Klopp, que fue entrenador mítico del Mainz 05, le fichó para el Liverpool y luego todos conocéis la historia.

Lo digo porque el Mainz 05 es mi equipo de Alemania, y han sacado gente muy mítica, estando muy orgullosos de ello (Klopp y Tuchel de entrenadores, por ejemplo), pero con Karius mantuvieron siempre un perfil bajo.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2020)

15 minutos para que empiece el partido contra Ucrania. Navas relegado al lateral y Fati titular en ataque junto a Dani Olmo y Gerard Moreno. Reguilón entra en el once en lugar de Gayá.

Shevchenko confía en Yarmolenko y Zinchenko y se ha dejado a Konoplyanka en el banquillo.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Pues nada, a juenjear con diec con niñatos negritos por mandato


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Sep 2020)

Cuantos moronegros tenemos hoy en la alineación de Expaña?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2020)

Penalti provocado por Fati en el primer minuto..


----------



## Lemavos (6 Sep 2020)

Ansu fati la nueva estrella. 

La cantera del barça es espectacular. 

Rabiad merenguefachas jojojojo jojojojo 

Jugadon


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2020)

Ramos haciendo el canelita. Thiago da un pase atrás y resulta que Ramos *no está en su sitio* y Thiago tiene que esprintar para recuperar su propio pase. Menos mal que no había ninguna camiseta amarilla cerca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Ansu fati por decreto real titular


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ansu fati la nueva estrella.
> 
> La cantera del barça es espectacular.
> 
> ...



En el último europeo sub21 ni siquiera estaba el tal Fati y los aportes del Farsa se limitaron a la irrelevancia, el campeonato se ganó, of cors


----------



## Lemavos (6 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> En el último europeo sub21 ni siquiera estaba el tal Fati y los aportes del Farsa se limitaron a la irrelevancia, el campeonato se ganó, of cors



Con Griezmann, messi y Suárez, Benzema también sería irrelevante, súmale 17 añitos.

Ansu fati otra perla del mejor club del mundo FC Barcelona. Jojojojo jojojojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Otro gol de gramos


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Sep 2020)

Otra vez canelita sacando las castañas del fuego. Y nuevamente los morenitos alógenos aportando 0.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2020)

Gol de Ansu Fati


----------



## Lemavos (6 Sep 2020)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ramos haciendo el canelita. Thiago da un pase atrás y resulta que Ramos *no está en su sitio* y Thiago tiene que esprintar para recuperar su propio pase. Menos mal que no había ninguna camiseta amarilla cerca.



Thiago tiene muy buena prensa y está en un buen momento de forma, pero es un tío que va tan sobrado (es un error) , que pierde muchos balones peligrosos para su equipo. 

Ansu puto amo goool


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2020)

Fino cabezazo de Ramos. Fue como el de Messi a Van der Sar.


Lemavos dijo:


> Con Griezmann, messi y Suárez, Benzema también sería irrelevante, súmale 17 añitos.
> 
> Ansu fati otra perla del mejor club del mundo FC Barcelona. Jojojojo jojojojo



Provocar un penalti.
Dos tiros cruzados fuera por poco.
Una chilena bloqueada por un defensa.
Un golazo desde fuera del área.
En 30 minutos.






The Chosen One. Juega en el FC Barcelona y con España.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2020)

Ramos hace doblete y aquí hablando de Ansu Fati. En fin.   
Ucrania suele dársenos muy bien.


----------



## Ethan20 (6 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ansu fati por decreto real titular



JAJA Menudo owned, subnor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Hoy jugamos con 


Ethan20 dijo:


> JAJA Menudo owned, subnor



Tuvo potra


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ramos hace doblete y aquí hablando de Ansu Fati. En fin.
> Ucrania suele dársenos muy bien.



Que uno es de penalty no lo flipes, andarríos


----------



## Ethan20 (6 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hoy jugamos con
> 
> Tuvo potra



Asume tu owned como un hombre, está siendo el mejor de la primera parte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Hoy no juega busquets y jugamos con 3 delanteros


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2020)

La nueva estrella de España es negro y canterano del Barça. Que alguien le lleve oxígeno a @Joseramondelamorena que ya debe estar hiperventilando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Sin publico todo esto es demigrante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Manero dijo:


> La nueva estrella de España es negro y canterano del Barça. Que alguien le lleve oxígeno a @Joseramondelamorena que ya debe estar hiperventilando.



Bueno lleva un gol en un amistoso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Se va gramos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

El piatov es el zubi ucraniano.el otro dia ante el inter
.


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Mira, negro y canterano como Davies.
> Contra Ukrania anormal, que eres anormal. En un partido que Ramos lleva 2. Si es que eres tonto perdido.



Ramos cuenta como vieja gloria, yo te hablo de la nueva estrella.

Y llega a entrar la chilena de Ansu y esta noche no duermes. Pero bueno hoy es la primera noche que tendrás pesadillas con él, ves preparandote para muchas noches de insomnio que os dará en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2020)

Bien Eric García en defensa. Y gol de Ferran Torres. Hay futuro. 

¿Qué hace el gato escayola De Gea con el brazalete de capitán? ¿No debería llevarlo Jesús Navas, el único que queda del Mundial 2010?


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Torneo oficial de amistosos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Torneo oficial de amistosos



si por fin alguien que sabe que esto es un torneo sacado de la manga por la UEFA para sacar la PASTA de los derechos de tv.en vez de ser las federaciones las que reciban el dinero por hacer amistosos..


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2020)

Ucrania está avrriendo bien jrande hoy.

España se va a poner lider de grupo. Además Alemania y Suiza van 1-1, asique sería en solitario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Este partido es oficial



tambien la confederaciones era OFICIAL y ya vez para que servia ese difunto torneo de chichinabo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ucrania está avrriendo bien jrande hoy.
> 
> España se va a poner lider de grupo. Además Alemania y Suiza van 1-1, asique sería en solitario.



total no ganariamos nada,mas que retrasar los partidos para clasificarse al mundial de quatar..en el dudoso caso de que ganasemos este torneo solo nos daria 1 plaza de repesca


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si por fin alguien que sabe que esto es un torneo sacado de la manga por la UEFA para sacar la PASTA de los derechos de tv.en vez de ser las federaciones las que reciban el dinero por hacer amistosos..



Pues si, no vamos a negar la realidad, pero por lo menos el partido "significa algo" y además juegas con gente de tu nivel. Temas monetarios aparte, me parece que la UEFA ha acertado con la idea.



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> total no ganariamos nada,mas que retrasar los partidos para clasificarse al mundial de quatar..en el dudoso caso de que ganasemos este torneo solo nos daria 1 plaza de repesca



Bueno, si pasas a la fase final, te toca un grupo de clasificación de 5 equipos, no de 6, y te ahorras 2 partidos de clasificación con una selección demigrante rollo San Marino o Andorra.

Las 2 plazas de repesca de este torneo son para cuadrar (Dan 10 directas, y estas 2 para hacer 3 play-offs de 4 equipos). Como vayas a la repesca estás muy jodido, de 12 repescados solo cogen plaza 3... la fase de clasificación de este Mundial va a ser muy chunga y va a haber más de un batacazo, como no quedes primero de grupo te lo juegas todo casi que a un partido. Pregúntale a Italia que le pasó en 2018 (Nosotros les mandamos a la repesca, que estábamos en el mismo grupo).


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Con esto de que no hay público parace ser que escuchas las cosas como en un vidrio paco porno de brunoymarya


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Sep 2020)

Reguilón emitiendo gritos propios de una película porno. Parece que se lo han follado de una patada. Esperemos que no sea grave. 

Shevchenko vuelve a perder 4-0 contra España, como en Alemania 2006.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Los fails del Ansu Pato no comentan ni media pero ha metido un gol


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2020)

Y otra cosa, es muy probable que para hacer el ranking de bombos de la clasificación para el Mundial, cojan el top final de este torneo. Asique si no quedas 1º o 2º de tu grupo (O uno de los mejores 3º), te juegas ir al bombo 2 y que te toque un coquito para clasificarte. Y si caes en el grupo con Francia, Bélgica o Inglaterra, por ejemplo, mira tu que gracia. Y como ya he dicho, ir a la repesca es una moneda al aire, tienes que ganar DOS eliminatorias para clasificarte.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Y de mientras en otros continentes van equipazos como Panamá, porque claro mejor un país que a priori ni sabrías señalar en un mapa que los derechos de emisión en países europeos


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y de mientras en otros continentes van equipazos como Panamá, porque claro mejor un país que a priori ni sabrías señalar en un mapa que los derechos de emisión en países europeos



A ver, si fueran los 32 mejores, de Europa irían 19, y de Asia iría alomejor 1... pero asi están las plazas:

Europa 13
Sudamérica 5 o 6
África 5
Asia 4 o 5
Norteamérica 3 o 4
Oceanía 0 o 1
Organizador

Según el ranking actual, debería ser asi:

Europa 19
Suadmérica 7
África 3
Norteamérica 2
Asia 1

Europa está infrarrepresentada por ranking, pero por eso luego miras los últimos 4 Mundiales, y el top-3 ha sido siempre 100% europeo, salvo Argentina en 2014, que fue 2º.

Y gracias a Dios que ahora los sorteos y los bombos los hacen por ranking... porque lo de hacerlo por criterios geográficos ya vimos lo que provocó en 2014. En un grupo España, Paises Bajos y Chile (Y Australia), y en otro Argentina, Irán, Bosnia y Nigeria... vamos, la misma dificultad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2020)

el m,undial 2014 estaba amañado ,como mostro un youtuber que filtro exactamente los grupos...pero la fifa puso a un abrasileira con grandes melones para que no vierams como los papeles no estaban doblados en las bolas


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el m,undial 2014 estaba amañado ,como mostro un youtuber que filtro exactamente los grupos...pero la fifa puso a un abrasileira con grandes melones para que no vierams como los papeles no estaban doblados en las bolas



Si, es verdad. Pero vamos, que desde que se fue Blatter, la FIFA parece más transparente y es bastante más creible en todo lo que hace. Aquellos años fueron chungos... (Y de hecho lo de Catar 2022 y jugar en noviembre y diciembre, fue su última manera de joder)

Bueno, en octubre recibimos a Suiza y tenemos que ir a Kiev. Al menos, como digo, hay que asegurar la 2º plaza de grupo, para estar en el bombo 1 de clasificación para el Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, si fueran los 32 mejores, de Europa irían 19, y de Asia iría alomejor 1... pero asi están las plazas:
> 
> Europa 13
> Sudamérica 5 o 6
> ...



Pero es que se trata de un pvto mondial, lo que tienen que hacer es repesca con países de pvta mierda con los países Uropedos no que se jueguen la repesca a navajazos en un Francia-Italia, si quiere competir lo mejor en igualdac de condiciones lo que hay que hacer que vayan los mejores, de lo contrario se están ofreciendo oportunidades puramente favoritistas y eso ...


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Pufff JAJAJAJAJAJAJA menudo parguela estás hecho.
> Después de lo de Lisboa deberías haber desaparecido del foro durante un año.
> 
> No aprendes.



Y me lo dice un tio de un equipo que no llegó ni a pisar Lisboa. Te veo lejos del nivel de otros dias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2020)

Koeman ahi entrenando holanda italia
Sin publico sigue DEMIGRANTE


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2020)

Vaya golito que les han metido los spaguetti a los tulipanes


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2020)

Se habla siempre de Francia pero anda que no tiene negros Holanda suputamadre


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor que jueguen con España que contra ella.
> 
> Todas las selecciones poderosas europeas tienen negros o moros en sus filas. No pasa nada porque tengamos a unos cuantos y mucho más si encima nacieron aqui. Tendría cojones que después de criarlos y pagar su formación encima nos metan goles con otras selecciones



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA Como los demás países europeos tienen negros, nosotros también, hay que ir a la moda multicultural y globalista.

Ya mismo como la selección francesa, la mitad moros y la otra mitad, negros. Pues NO, la selección nacional, es la selección de los españoles. Qué se vayan a jugar con sus países, por mucho que hayan estado aquí, España es una nación, no una ONG.

No necesitamos negros para ganar, al revés.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA Como los demás países europeos tienen negros, nosotros también, hay que ir a la moda multicultural y globalista.
> 
> Ya mismo como la selección francesa, la mitad moros y la otra mitad, negros. Pues NO, la selección nacional, es la selección de los españoles. Qué se vayan a jugar con sus países, por mucho que hayan estado aquí, España es una nación, no una ONG.
> 
> No necesitamos negros para ganar, al revés.



mira la ultima seleccion sub 21 que gano el europeo...solo un negro y ni siquiera es negro del todo,,por ser de la excolonia de la rep dominicana,,asique es medio blanco y se arruino su carrera fichando por el Farsa..


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mira la ultima seleccion sub 21 que gano el europeo...solo un negro y ni siquiera es negro del todo,,por ser de la excolonia de la rep dominicana,,asique es medio blanco y se arruino su carrera fichando por el Farsa..



Eso es ahora, verás dentro de 10 años....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Eso es ahora, verás dentro de 10 años....



pues sigo las categorias inferiores desde eso hace 10 años..porque es donde ganamos bastante veces ante equipos europeos llenos de africanos de 2 metros..lo cual tiene merito..y habre visto como2 negros que ni siquiera llegaron a nada si contamos a Munir como africano


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues sigo las categorias inferiores desde eso hace 10 años..porque es donde ganamos bastante veces ante equipos europeos llenos de africanos de 2 metros..lo cual tiene merito..y habre visto como2 negros que ni siquiera llegaron a nada si contamos a Munir como africano



Ya, pero es que la inmigración de ahora no es la misma que la de hace 20 años, cuando tengan hijos los inmigrantes de ahora, ya verás en lo que se convertirá esto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2020)

portugal por supuesto con mas colonias que nosotros


----------



## barullo (12 Sep 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA Como los demás países europeos tienen negros, nosotros también, hay que ir a la moda multicultural y globalista.
> 
> Ya mismo como la selección francesa, la mitad moros y la otra mitad, negros. Pues NO, la selección nacional, es la selección de los españoles. Qué se vayan a jugar con sus países, por mucho que hayan estado aquí, España es una nación, no una ONG.
> 
> No necesitamos negros para ganar, al revés.



Mejor tener a uno o dos fuera de serie conguitos en nuestro equipo a no tenerlos, y cuando sus paises de origen se crucen con nosotros en un mundial que les metan goles a ellos y no a nosotros, que nos hemos gastado un huevo entre educación y manutención para que encima nos eliminen llegado el caso no te jode  

Tú no lo habrás vivido quizá, pero yo he visto demasiadas veces en torneos internacionales a extranjeros que jugaban en los clubs españoles meterle goles a España y eliminarla o contribuir a su caída...y eso jode mucho sobretodo porque durante años y años les pagamos el sueldo y les damos de comer aunque no seamos de su equipo.

Así que si otros países (Francia, Holanda, Inglaterra, Italia, Portugal etc.) tienen asimilados/nacionalizados de buen nivel competitivo no vamos a ser nosotros tan gilipollas de no tenerlos si encima les estamos dando de comer desde pequeñitos y los tenemos a huevo y quieren ser españoles, como Ansu Fati o el que sea.


----------



## Glokta (12 Sep 2020)

Los equipos europeos están cayendo llenandose de negros. Si hasta los alemanes que eran todos rubitos summer y algún turco se les han metido morenazos como Sane, Gnabry, Boateng, etc. 

A mi las selecciones europeas de negros me parecen tironucables, es que voy con Gambia antes la verdad. España está resistiendo bien, me jodera el tikitaka pero por lo menos es un estilo de juego con poca cabida para morenos


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

Jugando y ganando de momento España contra Suiza y en el otro partido de grupo Ucrania va palmando en casa con Alemania.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

Por cierto contra los detractores de los nacionalizados Suiza juega con un cerro de ellos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2020)

Nuestra alineación es un tanto demigrante..
La cosa es que podamos presionar tanto tiempo ariiba..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2020)

Y que cojones mikel merino y busquets de organizadores?..


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2020)

Ahora mismo:

España 7
Alemania 5
Ucrania 3
Suiza 1


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora mismo:
> 
> España 7
> Alemania 5
> ...



El campeón de grupo pasa a la final four pero ¿baja alguno de categoría? hace 2 años los grupos eran de 3 equipos y de nuestro grupo Croacia tenía que haber descendido y al final ha permanecido en esta liga A


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2020)

Nos faltan delanteros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2020)

Alemania con gnabry sane muller kroos y cia, portugal con cr7 joao felix bernardo silva bruno, holanda conn van dyck de jong van de beek, francia con mbappe coman pogba mendy, inglaterra con kane sancho foden, belgica con de bruyne hazard mertens lukaku 

y aqui con oyarzabal ,rodrigo moreno y otro moreno canales que yo recuerdo que era centrocampista


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Alemania con gnabry sane muller kroos y cia, portugal con cr7 joao felix bernardo silva bruno, holanda conn van dyck de jong van de beek, francia con mbappe coman pogba mendy, inglaterra con kane sancho foden, belgica con de bruyne hazard mertens lukaku
> 
> y aqui con oyarzabal ,rodrigo moreno y otro moreno canales que yo recuerdo que era centrocampista



Sí, la verdad es que pinta mal el futuro en los grandes torneos. Aunque nunca se sabe.

Al menos los "fichajes" de Ansu Fati y Adama Traoré dan lugar a la esperanza.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

Ha sido un partido para olvidar de malo


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nos faltan delanteros



Siempre se puede repescar a Costa, Aspas y Morata.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Siempre se puede repescar a Costa, Aspas y Morata.



Esta demostrado que luis enrique ODIA al atletico de madrid,,,dificil que repescan a costa aunque marque 21 goles,,ademas costa tiene en contra al MARCA que siempre quiere mandarlo a china desde el 2016....
aspas pues lo mismo tirria particular..
morata pues dependera del modo en que este ...
paco alcacer tambien esta ignorado a pesar de marcar,,
si hasta SOLDADO lleva mas goles que el deprimente rodrigo...
habrai que tener variedad de delanteros para partidos como este donde nos topamos con una muralla de jugadores ,porque a balones areeos solo llega RAMOS...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nos faltan delanteros



Delanteros tenemos, lo que falla es nuestra liga donde los equipos intentan mantener el 0-0 y a buscar el error del rival.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Siempre se puede repescar a Costa, Aspas y Morata.



Aspas te lo compro porque es un genio que te resuelve partidos. A los otros dos no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta demostrado que luis enrique ODIA al atletico de madrid,,,dificil que repescan a costa aunque marque 21 goles,,ademas costa tiene en contra al MARCA que siempre quiere mandarlo a china desde el 2016....
> aspas pues lo mismo tirria particular..
> morata pues dependera del modo en que este ...
> paco alcacer tambien esta ignorado a pesar de marcar,,
> ...



Si marca 21 goles te digo yo que va. El problema es que en el Atleti lo que prima es el 1-0ismo y solo saben jugar de una manera, y LE quiere tener jugadores polivalentes, no jugadores que solo sepan jugar de una manera.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2020)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aspas te lo compro porque es un genio que te resuelve partidos. A los otros dos no.



Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, supongo que por eso no los convoca.

A mi Morata tampoco que vuelve loco, pero si no hay otra cosa es mejor tener a Morata que no tener ningún punta.

En cuanto a Costa es de esos como Aspas que te la lía en un momento, asi que conviene tenerlo cerca.

Luís Enrique sabrá por qué no los lleva pero esta selección lleva dando pena y perdiendo atractivo desde 2014 y con la llegada de este técnico algunos nos ilusionamos pero se nos está pasando la verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Por cierto contra los detractores de los nacionalizados Suiza juega con un cerro de ellos



Nacionalizados no. Estos son españoles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y que cojones mikel merino y busquets de organizadores?..



Si Thiago está bien vendrá.


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta demostrado que luis enrique ODIA al atletico de madrid,,,dificil que repescan a costa aunque marque 21 goles,,ademas costa tiene en contra al MARCA que siempre quiere mandarlo a china desde el 2016....
> aspas pues lo mismo tirria particular..
> morata pues dependera del modo en que este ...
> paco alcacer tambien esta ignorado a pesar de marcar,,
> ...



No odia al Aleti, pero salvo Saúl y Costa poco podemos aportar.

Y yo también pienso que si Costa enchufa 21 chicharros no le quita el puesto en la selección ni cristo.

El problema es que no mete esos 21, qué más quisieramos


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2020)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si Thiago está bien vendrá.



Está con coronavirus y no ha venido por eso


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2020)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nacionalizados no. Estos son españoles.



Pero Ansu Fati y Adama Traoré no...más atrás hay quién dice que no quiere nacionalizados, cuando todas las potencias los tienen.

Yo digo que prefiero tenerlos en mi equipo a que me metan goles con otros. Es cuestión de sentido común y práctico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si marca 21 goles te digo yo que va. El problema es que en el Atleti lo que prima es el 1-0ismo y solo saben jugar de una manera, y LE quiere tener jugadores polivalentes, no jugadores que solo sepan jugar de una manera.



Pues en estos ultimos 3 partidos de liga el atletico esta atacando con 2 delanteros y 2 extremos ofensivos,,,si el rival hace un cerrojazo epico y el balon no quiere entrar eso ya es otra cosa...
pero beno decia lo de costa por otro pequeño detalle ,,mide 1,88,,y antiguamente para estos partidos atascados usabamos a un tal llorente el riojano...porque costa se le da bien aguantar los golpes o abirse paso y huecos asi a golpes...un abrelatas hace falta,,aunque sea como negredo usado como saco deboxeo por los rivales...
y si Costa fue el delantero mas goleador de la era lopetegui,por la simple razon de queno estaba solo arriba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No odia al Aleti, pero salvo Saúl y Costa poco podemos aportar.
> 
> Y yo también pienso que si Costa enchufa 21 chicharros no le quita el puesto en la selección ni cristo.
> 
> El problema es que no mete esos 21, qué más quisieramos



El problema de atletico la temporada pasada fue que costa se rompio el cuello harto de pedir el balon y que no se lo dieran en sus decenas de demasques por partido...ahora que no esta thomas y sus pases hacia atras puede que haya mas verticalidad...
aun asi marco mas goles que adama


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

y paco alcacer tampoco convocado a pesar de tener una buena media goleadora..supongo que se llevara mal con luis enrique...


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> El campeón de grupo pasa a la final four pero ¿baja alguno de categoría? hace 2 años los grupos eran de 3 equipos y de nuestro grupo Croacia tenía que haber descendido y al final ha permanecido en esta liga A



Baja el último de cada grupo. Hubo una reestructuración y dejaron la Liga A con 16 equipos y no los 12 iniciales. Por eso no bajó nadie.

Los bombos de clasificación para el Mundial se van a hacer con el ranking de este torneo. Y solo va directo el 1° de cada grupo. A la repesca van 12 equipos para 3 plazas. Mejor no tentar a la suerte y estar en el bombo 1.


----------



## dac1 (11 Oct 2020)

Quien es el negro cachas que juega con españa??


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> Quien es el negro cachas que juega con españa??



UN negro que no destaco nada en la sub 19 ,,y que ahora esta de golpe rocoso..corre mucho y tal...pero marca poco y centrar no sabe mucho


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> Quien es el negro cachas que juega con españa??



Adama Traoré y juega en la premier con el Wolverhampton


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Oct 2020)

Partido flojete de Espaja. 
Suiza se nos da, históricamente, como el culo. 
En fin, 3 puntitos y a otra cosa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Partido flojete de Espaja.
> Suiza se nos da, históricamente, como el culo.
> En fin, 3 puntitos y a otra cosa...



SuiZA es xperta en defensa en cuadro con picas. Y ante eso ansu fati no sirve..


----------



## das kind (11 Oct 2020)

Que no esté Aspas en la selección es aberrante, no me jodas. 

España aburre a las ovejas.


----------



## Glokta (11 Oct 2020)

Llevar al Rodrigo del Leeds y no a Aspas es aberrante

Traore no es muy técnico pero tiene cualidades que no habia en la selección como rocosidad y velocidad


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Oct 2020)

A mí Traoré como revulsivo los últimos veinte minutos me parece de puta madre. 
Yo creo que el 11 está quedando bastante claro...

De Gea (que ya hasta para y todo...)
Navas (que tiene mil años, pero es el mejor lateral derecho de España de largo)
Reguilón (más incisivo que Gayà)
Ramos (insustituible)
Pau Torres (muy sobrio y con gran técnica)
Thiago (en el mejor momento de su carrera)
Merino (excelente todocampista)
Fabián (creatividad, talento y voluntad ofensiva)
Ansu Fati (llamado a ser el líder de la nueva España)
Ferran Torres (un puñal por la derecha)
Gerard Moreno (el delantero español en mejor forma)

Y a eso le sumas a Traoré saliendo en las segundas partes, más los complementos de Ceballos, Canales o Aspas (que acabará yendo...) y nos queda un equipo bastante majo y apañao.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Llevar al Rodrigo del Leeds y no a Aspas es aberrante
> 
> Traore no es muy técnico pero tiene cualidades que no habia en la selección como rocosidad y velocidad



He antes habia un tal diego costa..y tambien el juego era mas veloz y directo y hasta un jubilado aduriz marcaba.si hasta marco illaramendi..


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2020)

A mi me parece que España no tiene "Supercracks", pero veo que es un equipo muy equilibrado. Es decir, no veo que tengamos jugadores que marquen claramente diferencias (Quizás Ramos), pero tampoco veo ninguna linea Paco.

Con esto nos da para pasar fases de grupos y con cruces amables si que se pueden rascar Cuartos o Semifinales de torneos. Pero Francia, Bélgica, Inglaterra, por ejemplo, las veo por delante y lo normal es que nos ganasen. Luego con equipos como Paises Bajos, Italia, Alemania, Portugal pues estaría bastante peleado. Pero de la misma manera, una Suecia o una Dinamarca de la vida podrían mandarnos al carrer si no lo hacemos del todo bien.

Un poco lo que hemos sido siempre, un buen equipo con sus opciones, pero no de "primerísima linea". Eso ya lo tuvimos, y por suerte la traducimos en 3 títulos gostosos que siempre tendremos en el palmarés.

Yo viendo los cruces de la Euro, hasta Cuartos deberíamos poder llegar, pero más ya sería "poco probable". No digo que no, porque esto es fútbol y a un partido puede pasar de todo, pero hay que ser realistas.


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Llevar al Rodrigo del Leeds y no a Aspas es aberrante
> 
> Traore no es muy técnico pero tiene cualidades que no habia en la selección como rocosidad y velocidad



Algunos seleccionadores son un pelín peculiares con sus preferencias 

Acordaos de Clemente o de los últimos años del marqués del nabo sin ir más lejos yendo a la euro 2016 con sólo 2 delanteros puros y dejando en casa al que había metido 5 ó 6 goles en el clasificatorio (Paco Alcácer para el que no se acuerde)

A mi también me parece que Aspas es mejor que Rodrigo Moreno (hasta Morata y Costa me parecen mejores que él) pero algún interés debe haber.


----------



## Donald-Trompeta (11 Oct 2020)

Ojo!! Que las Islas Feroe van líderes de su grupo y además de ascender, pueden ir al mundial de Catar 2022.


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2020)

Donald-Trompeta dijo:


> Ojo!! Que las Islas Feroe van líderes de su grupo y además de ascender, pueden ir al mundial de Catar 2022.



¿Cómo es eso? ¿los campeones de cada grupo van directos al mundial?

Eso no puede ser


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2020)

Para ir al Mundial, este torneo da 2 plazas de repesca a las mejor clasificadas que no consigan nada en la fase normal.

En los grupos del Mundial (Habrá 10 grupos) el 1° va al Mundial y el 2° a la repesca. Quitando esos 20 equipos, los dos mejores aquí clasificados completan la repesca.

Vamos que si no estás en la Liga B como poco es imposible que te toque esa plaza de repesca.

Y la repesca es jodida, de 12 equipos solo cogen plaza 3 para el Mundial (Doble eliminatoria).

Otra cosa sería la Eurocopa, ahi funciona diferente.


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2020)

Pues España palma 1-0 en Ucrania (llego ahora) sigue lider gracias a que Alemania Empató con Suiza a 3.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

regresamos a los tiempos de delbosque de tocar y tocar y tocar y dar un pase hacia atras...que narices teniendo un negro rapido ayer,,siempre dejabamos a ucrania recolocarse no sea que les pillasemos una contra...
y vimos como lo mejor para romper una defensa poblada ucraniana con 1,92 de media es poner a Rodrimo moreno el suplente del leeds de delantero centro con su 1,77,,tanto que vimos a RAMOS de delantero y mira tenia en mente la porteria ,,a diferencia de los otros delanteros que cuando encaraban a puerta daban un pase atras...

asi que podre una lista de delanteros españoles que midan mas de 1,80 convocables viendo el ZARRA ...
diego costa 1,88
Moron del betis 1,88 
kike garcia del eibar 1,88
NEGREDO del cadiz 1,86..
hasta LLORENTE del atletico puede jugar de delantero..
que se deje de canijos virgenes como troure y lucho convoque a gente mas corpulenta...


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> regresamos a los tiempos de delbosque de tocar y tocar y tocar y dar un pase hacia atras...que narices teniendo un negro rapido ayer,,siempre dejabamos a ucrania recolocarse no sea que les pillasemos una contra...
> y vimos como lo mejor para romper una defensa poblada ucraniana con 1,92 de media es poner a Rodrimo moreno el suplente del leeds de delantero centro con su 1,77,,tanto que vimos a RAMOS de delantero y mira tenia en mente la porteria ,,a diferencia de los otros delanteros que cuando encaraban a puerta daban un pase atras...
> 
> asi que podre una lista de delanteros españoles que midan mas de 1,80 convocables viendo el ZARRA ...
> ...



Cuando llegó Luís Enrique nos ilusionó a muchos, pero ya se nos ha pasado la ilusión.

La ausencia de jugadores de nivel como hace 8-10 años también influye por supuesto.

A mi me parece que se va a pegar una hostia en la Eurocopa pero de cojón de boquerón


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando llegó Luís Enrique nos ilusionó a muchos, pero ya se nos ha pasado la ilusión.
> 
> La ausencia de jugadores de nivel como hace 8-10 años también influye por supuesto.
> 
> A mi me parece que se va a pegar una hostia en la Eurocopa pero de cojón de boquerón



de hecho apenas convoca jugadores que han ganado el europeo sub21....
pero la cosa tambien es que hemos vuelto al toque lento y retrasado de 2016...
ayer era el tipico partido que se arreglaba poniendo a llorente de Punta,,,o costa el abrelatas,o morata el salinas ...
lo de ramos de delantero es indicativo,,hay que recordar a los delanteros que hay que chutar de primeras...
y para mas inri ayer jugamos 65 m,inutos sin un organizador en el medio campo
pero lo de convocar jugadores por ser favoritos del entrenador y no por sus cifras es un horrble indicativo...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Oct 2020)

A mi me parece que tenemos la peor selección por nombres desde ni se sabe. Y encima venimos de haber tenido seguramente la mejor.

También decir que lo de ayer fue un accidente. No es normal perder ese partido. No me parece justo decir que no tenemos gol cuando llevábamos más de 4 años y más de 40 partidos seguidos marcando.


----------



## Pinovski (14 Oct 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi me parece que tenemos la *peor selección por nombres desde ni se sabe*. Y encima venimos de haber tenido seguramente la mejor.
> 
> También decir que lo de ayer fue un accidente. No es normal perder ese partido. No me parece justo decir que no tenemos gol cuando llevábamos más de 4 años y más de 40 partidos seguidos marcando.



Ni lo dudes, solo toca hacer buen bloque y parece que tampoco lo hay.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

ayer jugamos 65 minutos sin un organizador centro


Edu.R dijo:


> A mi me parece que tenemos la peor selección por nombres desde ni se sabe. Y encima venimos de haber tenido seguramente la mejor.
> 
> También decir que lo de ayer fue un accidente. No es normal perder ese partido. No me parece justo decir que no tenemos gol cuando llevábamos más de 4 años y más de 40 partidos seguidos marcando.



bueno como me figuraba que pasaria,,ansu fati no sirve cuando el rival es mal alto que tu y es es aun un tirillas..y mucho menos tratar de lanzar balones aereos aL PIVOT RODRIGO MORENO.mientras lucho dice chorradas sobre netflix y asensio..
ayer fue ver a dama que no sabe centrar,lanzar melones,,y ramos de delantero dio mas peligro que todos esos canijos de menos de 1,80 que puso lucho ayer...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Oct 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> *A mi me parece que tenemos la peor selección por nombres desde ni se sabe*.



Bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno...
que en la Selección han jugado luminarias balompédicas de ayer, de hoy y de siempre como Zubizarreta, Salinas, Lobo Carrasco, Eloy, Manjarín, Amavisca...que ha habido toneladas de morralla de toda la vida de Dios....

Lo que pasa es que entre 2008 y 2012 tuvimos una de las mejores selecciones nacionales de todos los tiempos. Y eso no nos lo quita nadie. Pero fue algo claramente extraordinario. Lo normal no era aquello, lo normal es esto. 

Una España que juega bien al fútbol, con buenos peloteros, incluso con gente de primer nivel mundial en alguna ubicación, pero sin una cohesión fuerte, con mucha mediocridad, sin gol, sin velocidad, sin presencia física...lo de toda la vida, vamos. Un equipo para pasar con solvencia la fase de grupos y caer (dependiendo del cruce) en octavos o cuartos. No hay mucho más. 

Esta generación, la mires por donde la mires, es mediocre. La que viene, sin embargo, me parece mucho más interesante, con gente como Ansu Fati, Ferran Torres, Brahim, Pedri, Ramón, Gutiérrez, Gonzalo Villar... Pero los futbolistas españoles que ahora están entre los 24 y los 32 son, objetivamente, muy inferiores a los de la generación anterior y, previsiblemente, muy inferiores a los más jóvenes. 

En cuatro o cinco años podríamos pensar en hacer algo, con un poco de suerte. De momento, nada de nada. 

No es culpa de Luis Enrique. No es culpa de nadie, realmente. Los jugadores dan lo que dan de sí y no hay más cera que la que arde.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno...
> que en la Selección han jugado luminarias balompédicas de ayer, de hoy y de siempre como Zubizarreta, Salinas, Lobo Carrasco, Eloy, Manjarín, Amavisca...que ha habido toneladas de morralla de toda la vida de Dios....
> 
> Lo que pasa es que entre 2008 y 2012 tuvimos una de las mejores selecciones nacionales de todos los tiempos. Y eso no nos lo quita nadie. Pero fue algo claramente extraordinario. Lo normal no era aquello, lo normal es esto.
> ...




como que no es culpa de luis enrique?.si sigue empeñado en convocar a rodrigo moreno con sus escalofriantes cifras de 0 goles ni siquiera es titular en el leeds...
si el rival es obvio que te va a plantar el autobus,,pues basta con ver un partido de lopetegui para que aprenda como se rompen dichos autobuses.(SPOILERS usando un delantero un poco mas alto)..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

Un croacia Francia y por supuesto hay publico en el este de europa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

Negratas franceses que corren mucho..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

Y gol de griezmann


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un croacia Francia y por supuesto hay publico en el este de europa



¿lo echan en abierto?


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi me parece que tenemos la peor selección por nombres desde ni se sabe. Y encima venimos de haber tenido seguramente la mejor.
> 
> También decir que lo de ayer fue un accidente. No es normal perder ese partido. No me parece justo decir que no tenemos gol cuando llevábamos más de 4 años y más de 40 partidos seguidos marcando.





Pinovski dijo:


> Ni lo dudes, solo toca hacer buen bloque y parece que tampoco lo hay.





Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno...
> que en la Selección han jugado luminarias balompédicas de ayer, de hoy y de siempre como Zubizarreta, Salinas, Lobo Carrasco, Eloy, Manjarín, Amavisca...que ha habido toneladas de morralla de toda la vida de Dios....
> 
> Lo que pasa es que entre 2008 y 2012 tuvimos una de las mejores selecciones nacionales de todos los tiempos. Y eso no nos lo quita nadie. Pero fue algo claramente extraordinario. Lo normal no era aquello, lo normal es esto.
> ...



Tengo la misma sensación que Edu y Pinovski, pero es posible que Xequinfumfa tenga razón porque con estos temas es fácil equivocarse ya que no son matematicas e influyen demasiados factores...

Incluso nos pueden dar un zas en to la boca dentro de un año ganando la euro, aunque lo veo muy dificil ya que hay varios equipos que son claramente superiores como por ejemplo Francia y da bastante rabia porque hace 8 años tan sólo España era la muy superior a Francia y a todos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

bueno fue sacar francia al NEGRACO pogba y croacia ya no pudo pasar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Tengo la misma sensación que Edu y Pinovski, pero es posible que Xequinfumfa tenga razón porque con estos temas es fácil equivocarse ya que no son matematicas e influyen demasiados factores...
> 
> Incluso nos pueden dar un zas en to la boca dentro de un año ganando la euro, aunque lo veo muy dificil ya que hay varios equipos que son claramente superiores como por ejemplo Francia y da bastante rabia porque hace 8 años tan sólo España era la muy superior a Francia y a todos.



solo hace 8 años..diria hace 2 años...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Oct 2020)

Es que viendo los cruces de la Euro "teóricos", si ganamos el grupo, en Cuartos nos toca el 1D-2F. 

Inglaterra - Alemania / Francia (Quizás Portugal). Yo creo que ese es el techo de España, honestamente. Y si la cagamos antes y pasamos como 2º, en Octavos nos tocaría supestamente Croacia y en cuartos el ganador del F casi seguro (Otra vez Francia, Alemania...). Asi que es prácticamente imposible que tengamos un camino "amable".

Pero vamos, viendo la Liga de Naciones, no se ve a ningún equipo que domine con claridad. Están todos los grupos que a falta de 2 partidos, hay varios candidatos a la victoria.

Y ojito con este torneo... porque por ejemplo Alemania es 9º del ranking FIFA, y solo le saca 9 puntos al 11º, que es Dinamarca (Y el 10º es Suiza). Alemania se podría ir al bombo 2 como lo haga mal en los dos partidos que le quedan (Por ejemplo, si les ganamos), y a ver quien es el guapo que se la come en el grupo de clasificación.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Oct 2020)

Ahora mismo los bombos "importantes" están asi:

Bombo 1: Bélgica, Francia, Inglaterra, Portugal, España, Croacia, Italia, Paises Bajos, Alemania, Suiza
Bombo 2: Dinamarca, Suecia, Polonia, Gales, Ucrania, Austria, Serbia, Turquía, Rusia, Rumanía
Bombo 3: Eslovaquia, Irlanda, Irlanda del Norte, Islandia, Noruega, R.Checa, Escocia, Bosnia, Hungría, Grecia

Pues eso, cuidado con estos partidos "pseudoamistosos", porque hay posiciones muy delicadas en los bombos, y la repesca para el Mundial es muy jodida.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2020)

De aperitivo los clasificados para la Eurocopa.

Macedonia irá al grupo C tras haber ganado a Georgia.
Hungría le ha remontado a Islandia con goles en el 88' y el 92', e irá al grupo F (Me habría gustado ver a Islandia otra vez intentando una machada imposible, lástima)

Los otros dos partidos a la prórroga. Serbia por cierto se ha salvado con gol de Jovic en el 90'


----------



## _Cepeda_ (12 Nov 2020)

España en su historia solo ha tenido tres grandes combinados.

La España de Zamora como portero que fue eliminada en el mundial de Italia de 1934

La gran seleccion de la quinta del Buitre en Mexico 86, gran equipo pero no gano porque jugaba sin portero.

Esta ultima gran seleccion de Casillas, quien fue el que marco la diferencia, un porterazo.

Queda muuucho para que pueda surgir otra seleccion de nivel.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2020)

Eslovaquia se clasifica en la prórroga y será nuestro rival en el grupo E.

Escocia ha ganado por penalties a Serbia, con fallo final de Mitrovic, e irá al grupo D. Habrá un morboso Inglaterra-Escocia en ese grupo.


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2020)

Fuera de la Euro la Serbia de Jovic y fuera también la Noruega de los prodigios Haaland y Odegaard


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

que bien ya vamos palmando


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

Realmente, pensando en acceder a la ronda final, da igual que perdamos hoy, si ganamos a Alemania el martes. Ahora mismo, contando que palmamos y que Alemania gana (De momento gana 2-1):

Alemania 9
España 7
Ucrania 6
Suiza 5

Si ganamos hoy, si que serviría para ser 1ºs empatar el martes, pero ya está. Perder o empatar hoy prácticamente no influye, a Alemania la tienes que ganar. No podríamos descender de ninguna de las maneras.

Otra cosa es que Alemania no gane, entonces podría haber un triple empate a 7 o que Ucrania estuviera delante y ya no dependeríamos de nosotros mismos y si que podríamos descender.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Nov 2020)

_Cepeda_ dijo:


> España en su historia solo ha tenido tres grandes combinados.
> 
> La España de Zamora como portero que fue eliminada en el mundial de Italia de 1934
> 
> ...



¿Y los héroes del 64?

Pero esta España es indudablemente la peor desde 1992, cuando por última vez no se clasificó para una Eurocopa o Mundial. Los críos que ganaron el oro de Barcelona eran mejores que la absoluta de entonces.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2020)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ¿Y los héroes del 64?
> 
> Pero esta España es indudablemente la peor desde 1992, cuando por última vez no se clasificó para una Eurocopa o Mundial. Los críos que ganaron el oro de Barcelona eran mejores que la absoluta de entonces.



No se como lo hace pero lucho ha logrado deprimir a los que ganaron el ultimo europeosub21 arrasando..


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se como lo hace pero lucho ha logrado deprimir a los que ganaron el ultimo europeosub21 arrasando..



Lo digo más atrás en el hilo: algunos recibimos con alegria y esperanza la llegada de este entrenador, pero poco a poco se nos ha ido yendo la ilusión

por cierto el Canelita salva los muebles en linea de gol


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

Joder con el Ramos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2020)

El lucho hace tropecientas rotaciones. No tenemos 11 fijo cojones que se decida ya


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

Juer, ni Ramos de penalti. Pero vamos, después de 25 penalties, fallar uno es estar bastante por encima de la media (Se marcan de media cerca del 80%, Ramos llevaría cerca de un 95% de efectividad).


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Realmente, pensando en acceder a la ronda final, da igual que perdamos hoy, si ganamos a Alemania el martes. Ahora mismo, contando que palmamos y que Alemania gana (De momento gana 2-1):
> 
> Alemania 9
> España 7
> ...




Con esta banda no ganamos a Alemania ni hartos de porros


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Con esta banda no ganamos a Alemania ni hartos de porros



Alemania tampoco está muy allá, de hecho para la Euro no las veo pasando de Cuartos a ninguna de los dos (Siempre puede haber cruces raros y eso, pero no creo que ninguna de las 2 esté entre las 5 mejores ahora mismo). Pero a un partido nunca se sabe.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania tampoco está muy allá, de hecho para la Euro no las veo pasando de Cuartos a ninguna de los dos (Siempre puede haber cruces raros y eso, pero no creo que ninguna de las 2 esté entre las 5 mejores ahora mismo). Pero a un partido nunca se sabe.



Está claro que a un partido todo puede pasar, que tienen pinta de no pasar de octavos/cuartos ninguna las 2 o incluso de no superar la fase de grupos, y que ninguna de las 2 es lo que era, pero a mi la que me importa es España y la veo un peldaño o 2 por debajo de Alemania en cuanto a equipo e individualidades

por eso digo que esta España no mete mano a Alemania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2020)

Y ahi morata siendo julio salinas sacando un penal paco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2020)

Y ramos haciendo el tonto


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Nov 2020)

Morata: Hat trick de goles anulados por fuera de juego.
Ramos tiene envidia y va a por el hat trick de penaltis fallados.


----------



## Hermericus (14 Nov 2020)

Ramos con su partido horrible.

No se cuantos penaltys hacia que no fallaba,


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

La verdad que no sé como acabará esto, pero si Suiza acaba con 10 jugadores y te pitan dos penalties a favor, y aun asi pierdes (O no ganas), pues chico, es que no hay nada que decir.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Juer, ni Ramos de penalti. Pero vamos, después de 25 penalties, fallar uno es estar bastante por encima de la media (Se marcan de media cerca del 80%, Ramos llevaría cerca de un 95% de efectividad).



¿Y ahora qué?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ramos con su partido horrible.
> 
> No se cuantos penaltys hacia que no fallaba,



25 seguidos marcando.

El 2º lo ha tirado bastante mal, el 1º no es que esté bien tirado, pero es que el 2º no se puede tirar peor.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> 25 seguidos marcando.
> 
> El 2º lo ha tirado bastante mal, el 1º no es que esté bien tirado, pero es que el 2º no se puede tirar peor.




Si vuelven a pitar penalty el hijoputa lo vuelve a tirar y lo vuelve a fallar


----------



## Chichimango (14 Nov 2020)

Si fallas un penalti, el segundo lo tiene que tirar otro, a ser posible el que lo provoca, que está de subidón y tiene excusa para fallarlo. Que lo vuelva a tirar Ramos es como decirle "ánimo chaval, que confiamos en ti". Pero ni confianza ni historias, lo importante es el equipo. 

Gol de España.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

Gol de Gerard Moreno


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2020)

El empate no arregla mucho:

Alemania 9
España 8
Ucrania 6
Suiza 3


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

5 minutos de descuento que son menos con los cambios


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Nov 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Si fallas un penalti, el segundo lo tiene que tirar otro, a ser posible el que lo provoca, que está de subidón y tiene excusa para fallarlo. Que lo vuelva a tirar Ramos es como decirle "ánimo chaval, que confiamos en ti". Pero ni confianza ni historias, lo importante es el equipo.
> 
> Gol de España.



Año 2005. Real Madrid-Zaragoza. Robinho, recién llegado, falla un penalti. Pitan otro a favor del Madrid. Robinho coge el balón pero el capitán Roberto Carlos se lo quita de las manos y transforma con un zambombazo. 

Ahora el capitán es Ramos y a ver quién le quita el balón de las manos cuando hay un penalti.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2020)

se acabó...

al menos el martes tenemos un partido emocionante contra Alemania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> se acabó...
> 
> al menos el martes tenemos un partido emocionante contra Alemania



partido en el que seguro luis enrique hara tropecientos mil cambios en la alineacion y estaremos perdidos como en la primera parte de hoy con un caos tactico ...ha tenido que salir KOKE para que recordemos lo que es dar pases al delantero..LO QUE ME REDCUERDA que era lo que hacia LOPETEGUI CON koke y COSTA ..tampoco mareabamos tanto la pelota al borde del area


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se como lo hace pero lucho ha logrado deprimir a los que ganaron el ultimo europeosub21 arrasando..



Vamos a ver... de los que ganaron la euro sub 21 el unico potable es el jugador del mapoles Fabian porqie de vez en cuando se le ve algo de clase y tiro a puerta.

Del resto dami olmo un paquete, asensio (no se si estaba) es AUSENCIO y Ceballos que se casco un prdazo de campeonato no destaca nada en el arsenal y será por algo q ni convocado va.

España ha ganado muchos campeonatos sib 21 y que jugadores ha dado relevantes esas generaciones?

Pues eso


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> partido en el que seguro luis enrique hara tropecientos mil cambios en la alineacion y estaremos perdidos como en la primera parte de hoy con un caos tactico ...ha tenido que salir KOKE para que recordemos lo que es dar pases al delantero..LO QUE ME REDCUERDA que era lo que hacia LOPETEGUI CON koke y COSTA ..tampoco mareabamos tanto la pelota al borde del area



Tranquilo que sacará a morata pero estara mas solo que la una como contra holanda. Jugar de delantero en españa es jugar aislado del futbol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Tranquilo que sacará a morata pero estara mas solo que la una como contra holanda. Jugar de delantero en españa es jugar aislado del futbol



bueno anteriormente en la era lopetegui..
diego costa 7 goles..
Morata 5 
vitolo 4ç
silva 5
isco 5 
ASPAS 2 goles 
ADURIZ 1 
rodrig moreno 2 goles
joder si con lopetegui hasta ADURIZ con 37 años marcaba




jus dijo:


> Vamos a ver... de los que ganaron la euro sub 21 el unico potable es el jugador del mapoles Fabian porqie de vez en cuando se le ve algo de clase y tiro a puerta.
> 
> Del resto dami olmo un paquete, asensio (no se si estaba) es AUSENCIO y Ceballos que se casco un prdazo de campeonato no destaca nada en el arsenal y será por algo q ni convocado va.
> 
> ...



pues de lageneracion que gano el europeo de israel con lopetegui..
morata,isco,koke,carvajal.y otros que siguen jugando en primera...
y de esta otra bueno ahi estan pero no jugaban asi en ese europeo..quiza porque el seleccionador de la sub21 SABE a lo que se juega,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2020)

estos tiempos ya NUNCA volveran,,se perderan como lagrimas en la lluvia...


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno anteriormente en la era lopetegui..
> diego costa 7 goles..
> Morata 5
> vitolo 4ç
> ...



Hombre a ver... promero lopetegui ha demostrado que es un buen entrenador y alineador de planteles modestos y sabe sacarles jugo (para el r. Madrid no valio)

Despues lopetegui tuvo a jugadores españoles que mas menos destacaban como isco koke y hasta costa resurgio, 

Pero ahora? No tenemos nada en el panorama ni de la liga ni fuera importante.

Saul que hace año y pico estaba de dulce en el atletico ha desaparecido, koke fue de mas a menos y parece que ha resurgido algo. Isco que decir de el. Vitolo desaparecido... 

Si es que si encima de que apenas tebemos vas y hoy metew a olmo y ferran que son 2 paquetes, le sumas oiyarzabal que no tiene grsn cosa pues te queda fabian al que se le ve algo pero le falta carisma y no es un superclase.

Y al final se ve que LE solo confia en meter 2 delanteros cuando ya esta todo perdido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Hombre a ver... promero lopetegui ha demostrado que es un buen entrenador y alineador de planteles modestos y sabe sacarles jugo (para el r. Madrid no valio)
> 
> Despues lopetegui tuvo a jugadores españoles que mas menos destacaban como isco koke y hasta costa resurgio,
> 
> ...



Saul ha regresado de lesion...
Pero otra cosa que se ha perdido de la era lopetegui es la seriedad defensiva..ahora cualquier ataque enemigo es casi gol..rodri es alto pero prefie


----------



## Hasta los... (15 Nov 2020)

Más allá de cómo haya jugado España, si merecía o no ganar, lo que es inadmisible es que el zopenco de Ramos lance un penalty decisivo a lo panenka.

Además, es que yo ya sospechaba que lo tiraría así, porque este tío es burro. Pero burro, burro.
Y el portero también lo sospechaba. Estoy seguro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2020)

Hasta los... dijo:


> Más allá de cómo haya jugado España, si merecía o no ganar, lo que es inadmisible es que el zopenco de Ramos lance un penalty decisivo a lo panenka.
> 
> Además, es que yo ya sospechaba que lo tiraría así, porque este tío es burro. Pero burro, burro.
> Y el portero también lo sospechaba. Estoy seguro.



de ahi que lopetegui no ledejase tirar penales ,,aquneu claro no hacia falta porque ya ibamos ganado en esos casos


----------



## Otrasvidas (15 Nov 2020)

De cara a la EURO,yo creo que hay 3 niveles de entre los favoritos:

En el primer escalafón estarían Francia e Inglaterra.En el segundo, Alemania,Bélgica y Portugal.Y ya en el tercero estaríamos nosotros,Italia y Holanda.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2020)

Yo metería en el 1º nivel a: Bélgica, Francia e Inglaterra. Para mi que gane otra, sería una sorpresa y están un nivel por encima.

Para luchar por las semis: Portugal, Alemania, España, Italia, Croacia y Paises Bajos. Dependerá un poco de los cruces y demás, pero para "aprobar" deberían llegar a cuartos (Alguna llegará a semis casi seguro).

Luego hay 3-4 "tocapelotas" que sabes que no van a ganar el torneo, pero que suelen llegar a los cruces y que a un partido pueden ganar casi a cualquiera: Dinamarca, Suecia, Polonia, Suiza.

Y el resto pues como mucho a intentar pasar de ronda, del rollo Rusia, Ucrania, Turquía, Austria, Gales, Eslovaquia, R.Checa. 

Macedonia, Escocia, Hungría y Finlandia son las que parecen un poco más comparsa, pero alomejor un 3º puesto guarro para llegar a Octavos les puede caer.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Partidazo hoy todo o nada para España a las 20:45

Se enfrenta a Alemania aqui en casa, si gana pasa a la final four del año que viene, pero si empata o pierde la que pasa es Alemania.

Partido emocionante cuanto menos pero con pocas oportunidades para España en principio


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Partidazo hoy todo o nada para España a las 20:45
> 
> Se enfrenta a Alemania aqui en casa, si gana pasa a la final four del año que viene, pero si empata o pierde la que pasa es Alemania.
> 
> Partido emocionante cuanto menos pero con pocas oportunidades para España en principio



Emocionante? SI Alemania con está igual de mal que españa por culpa del entrenador.

Alemania juega al juego del toque y posesión practicamente, nada de jugar como el bayern que sí sabe a qué se debe jugar el fútbol actual. No se si Alemania tiene la misma crisis de jugadores que españa, si es así puedo aceptar ser más mediocre.

España, aceptamos todos que no tenemos jugadores de nivel, pero no acepto yo que cuando se vaya a alinear a los jugadores el estilo de juego ES NO BUSCAR LA PORTERÍA CONTRARIA y tener a nuestro delantero centro (si saca a uno) más solo que la una.

Mientras no ponga un equipo que busque la portería del rival y por supuesto no meta a paquetes como FERRAN TORRES + DANI OLMO y si encima metes a Odriozola pues mételo en donde la REAL sí funciona: con un delantero centro al menos (el sueco negro)

Y si metes a Traoré que sabes que se va a ir por la banda, mete a 2 tíos que vayan bien de cabeza o llegadores para rematar. Si es que no pido excelencias, no pido ganar la euro ni liga de naciones, sino buscar la mejor versión que haya y si se palma pues adios muy buenas


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Emocionante? SI Alemania con está igual de mal que españa por culpa del entrenador.
> 
> Alemania juega al juego del toque y posesión practicamente, nada de jugar como el bayern que sí sabe a qué se debe jugar el fútbol actual. No se si Alemania tiene la misma crisis de jugadores que españa, si es así puedo aceptar ser más mediocre.
> 
> ...



Alemania está mucho mejor que España, no jodas

Sólo con Werner que las enchufa todas y Sané con su llegada tienen muchas más opciones delante que nosotros.

De acuerdo contigo en la delantera: sigue con el viejo vicio del marqués del nabo de no poner delantero o ponerlo de palomero solito arriba

A mi Ferrán Torres o Dani Olmo no me parecen paquetes, pero no son los peazo jugadores que teniamos antes como Iniesta o Silva, claro.

Debemos acostumbrarnos a esto, ya que mejores no los tenemos ya. Esperemos que la quinta de 2003/2004 nos traiga un equipo campeón como a Francia actualmente pero dentro de unos añitos.

Y Traoré es muy fuerte y tal, revienta las camisetas, pero no es la purga Benito ni es Messi, así que aunque es buen fichaje no resuelve nada por si mismo, ni siquiera ha dado una asistencia desde la banda aún. Distinto caso es el de Ansu Fati, que apunta alto y que es una putada lo de su lesión y no tenerle en el campo esta noche.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

traore lo unico que hace es correr,,no sabe chutar ni dar pases...
y si luis ennique ha puesto a los ultimos campeones del europeo sub21,,de formas que no se puedan aprovechar nada de su talento 
Yconvoca gente por decreto,,menos mal que rodrigo tiene el coronabicho sino lo hubiera convocado 
y busquets no esta ya para muchos trotes y 
tiene GUASA la cosa que haya convocado a Gerard,del villareal que venia de LESION y a su compañero en punta ALCACER zarra actualmente ni lo llame 
y que se decida por una alineacion tipo,,ha hecho debutar como a tropecientos jugadores ya ,y donde cojones esta thiago alcantara?


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Alemania está mucho mejor que España, no jodas
> 
> Sólo con Werner que las enchufa todas y Sané con su llegada tienen muchas más opciones delante que nosotros.
> 
> ...



He visto jugar a ambos y Ferran es malísimo, no tiene más que velocidad pero se deja el balón atrás, no tiene nada más. Y dani olmo es como iker muniain, dime qué aporta iker? ni gol, ni desborde, ni pase final, un medianía absoluto


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> He visto jugar a ambos y Ferran es malísimo, no tiene más que velocidad pero se deja el balón atrás, no tiene nada más. Y dani olmo es como iker muniain, dime qué aporta iker? ni gol, ni desborde, ni pase final, un medianía absoluto



Vale pero ¿a quién pones tú que esté en la convocatoria o fuera?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Koke rodri y llorente,, ahi tenemos centro del campo y mas con thiago alcantara...


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Koke rodri y llorente,, ahi tenemos centro del campo y mas con thiago alcantara...



Pero Thiago no está porque el cabezón no lo ha llevado


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Vale pero ¿a quién pones tú que esté en la convocatoria o fuera?



Conque ponga 2 delanteros centros y 4 medios que sean consistentes en defensa 3 de ellos y uno como por ejemplo Troré para centrar y desbordar me vale. Si no quieres poner a Traoré pon a alguien que sea capaz de filtrar pases/llegar con gol, es l que hay que hacer

Todo lo demás es jugar al cero-cerismo sin por meter gol, porque siempre nos pasa o mismo, si nos meten gol, NO TENEMOS GOL para poder contrarrestar.

Mira, no pido meter a ningún jugador en concreto persé, simplemente pido tener GOL, tener verticalidad, ya habrá momentos de NO SER VERTICAL, pero saltar a un cesped sin aportar poder marcar, para eso mejor no juego


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Conque ponga 2 delanteros centros y 4 medios que sean consistentes en defensa 3 de ellos y uno como por ejemplo Troré para centrar y desbordar me vale. Si no quieres poner a Traoré pon a alguien que sea capaz de filtrar pases/llegar con gol, es l que hay que hacer
> 
> Todo lo demás es jugar al cero-cerismo sin por meter gol, porque siempre nos pasa o mismo, si nos meten gol, NO TENEMOS GOL para poder contrarrestar.
> 
> Mira, no pido meter a ningún jugador en concreto persé, simplemente pido tener GOL, tener verticalidad, ya habrá momentos de NO SER VERTICAL, pero saltar a un cesped sin aportar poder marcar, para eso mejor no juego



Salvo por Alcácer que no está no tenemos gol

Se ha visto en este torneo de 6 partidos: hemos empatado 2 veces, una con Alemania y otra con Suiza y hemos palmado 1 con Ucrania.

En todos los casos y sobretodo con Suiza y Ucrania se ha perdido/empatado por no tener gol o goleador y por Ramos y su manera absurda de tirar penaltys. Pero sobretodo por la falta de acierto.

En el amistoso de Holanda lo mismo. Empate y gracias porque o no metes o metes 1 como mucho salvo en casa con Ucrania que les cayeron 4 pero no hay regla sin excepción.

Al final es un asunto de entrenador que prefiere a unos como Rodrigo en lugar de otros como Alcácer. Aunque es cierto que no nos sobran los delanteros con gol.


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Salvo por Alcácer que no está no tenemos gol
> 
> Se ha visto en este torneo de 6 partidos: hemos empatado 2 veces, una con Alemania y otra con Suiza y hemos palmado 1 con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Ese fue el problema con el marques del nabo en la euro de 2016, se llevo a solo 2 delanteros o como mucho 3 y no sacaba mas que a 1 y nos pasaron x encima por falta de gol eintensidad

Si LE decide apostar por lo mismo (y asi parece) y encima saca a paquetes (ferran torres, olmo) pues encima jugará con 2 menos


----------



## Lemavos (17 Nov 2020)

Si España empata Ramos debería dejar de ir a la selección. 
En el madriz ha metido goles importantes, en España todo basura. 

Ramos , o metes un gol que nos de la Victoria hoy o no vuelvas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Ay que recuerdos cuando el anterior entrenador usaba 2 delanteros..y eramos serios en defemsa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Si España empata Ramos debería dejar de ir a la selección.
> En el madriz ha metido goles importantes, en España todo basura.
> 
> Ramos , o metes un gol que nos de la Victoria hoy o no vuelvas.



Lo que tiene es que defender no marcar goles..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Ay que recuerdos cuando el tridente de la seleccion pudo ser deulufeu morata y jese..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Nueva patochada de lucho..recupera a gaya y expulsa a reguilon y bellerin para poner a ausencio y otro llorente..
Asi a comermos a sergio roberto de lateral..


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lo que tiene es que defender no marcar goles..



Esto no pasaría si hubiera tipos que supieran tirar a puerta, hoy vuelve Ausencio...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

No se que veis en el negraco de traore..esta temporada 8 partidos jugados 0 goles 0 asistencias..encina los otros negros ya le tienen la medida..
Y ademas para que lo saca si cuando sale todos los ataques son por la banda contraria...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Vivo en Alemania y estamos los dos paises igual.

La afición está apática y con la sensación de que su equipo no tiene nada que ofrecer. Que los buenos tiempos ya pasaron y que somos unos segundones.

El otro día, con Alemania jugando entre semana, ni siquiera fue el partido lider de audiencia  . Hoy igual con un poco de suerte si.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Isco podria volver a ser el de 2018 si dejase el veganismo...


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Me quedo con esa alineación...deberías ser tú el entrenador


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Isco podria volver a ser el de 2018 si dejase el veganismo...



Quita quita, el Isco pal Madrid que se le coman con patatas con sus rotondas y regates a sí mismo

Ese sí que no tiene que volver a la selección en la vida porque retarda el juego


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania y estamos los dos paises igual.
> 
> La afición está apática y con la sensación de que su equipo no tiene nada que ofrecer. Que los buenos tiempos ya pasaron y que somos unos segundones.
> 
> El otro día, con Alemania jugando entre semana, ni siquiera fue el partido lider de audiencia  . Hoy igual con un poco de suerte si.



Hoy será líder de audiencia por lo que se juegan y lo bien que lo tienen: 

el empate les vale por nuestra puta mala cabeza de perder en Ucrania y empatar el sábado un partido que se podía haber ganado con meter 2 penaltys


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se que veis en el negraco de traore..esta temporada 8 partidos jugados 0 goles 0 asistencias..encina los otros negros ya le tienen la medida..
> Y ademas para que lo saca si cuando sale todos los ataques son por la banda contraria...



Es que no es un goleador, por eso no se espera que meta goles ¿qué le ven? pues juventud y mucho físico, además de que juega en la premier y eso siempre es un escaparate cojonudo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Quita quita, el Isco pal Madrid que se le coman con patatas con sus rotondas y regates a sí mismo
> 
> Ese sí que no tiene que volver a la selección en la vida porque retarda el juego



eso no pasaba con lopetegui...de hecho era fundamental..(quiza proque jugase en SU POSIcion natural de mediopunta..)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Es que no es un goleador, por eso no se espera que meta goles ¿qué le ven? pues juventud y mucho físico, además de que juega en la premier y eso siempre es un escaparate cojonudo



si queremos FISICO pues que hubiera convocado a negredo que lleva muchos mejores numeros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Y mientras tanto la SUB 21 se enfrenta a los hebreos..me recuerda que en la Ida hace meses el entrenador de la sub21 tras el anterior lamentable partido de fati,,ni lo saco ante israel..


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> eso no pasaba con lopetegui...de hecho era fundamental..(quiza proque jugase en SU POSIcion natural de mediopunta..)



Joder que no pasaba dices...pero si detenía todos los ataques el rascanalgas  

Ahora pondrás un vídeo de un partido que jugó rápido, pero eso no era lo habitual y lo sabes


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si queremos FISICO pues que hubiera convocado a negredo que lleva muchos mejores numeros



Negredo no va a volver a no ser que le den un homenaje...

Hace 8 años fué a la Euro2012 de suplente de Torres/Cesc y ya no le convocaron más


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y mientras tanto la SUB 21 se enfrenta a los hebreos..me recuerda que en la Ida hace meses el entrenador de la sub21 tras el anterior lamentable partido de fati,,ni lo saco ante israel..



Yo también lo estoy viendo: atacan y atacan pero no crean ningún peligro y mucho menos meten goles...muy aburrido

en un despiste nos la clavan los judíos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Negredo no va a volver a no ser que le den un homenaje...
> 
> Hace 8 años fué a la Euro2012 de suplente de Torres/Cesc y ya no le convocaron más



si siguio siendo convocado,,de hecho fue vital para romper la defensa de balomano finlandesa y bielorusa,,pero luego se fue al city y el pellegrino lo cambio por el troncazo de dzko...y ahi en caida libre..y a que estamos,convoquemos a soldado,que tiene mejores cifras que adama.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

sergio rberto me da urticaria


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Como puede verse los hebreos tienen mas altura que nosotros,,pero ahi va el 2 a 0...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Bueno, para hoy de la Liga A:

- Francia ya está clasificada para la final four.

- Italia lo estará si al menos empata contra Bosnia-Herzegovina. Si pierde, el ganador del Polonia-Paises Bajos iría a la final four (Si empatan, Italia puede perder también).

- España-Alemania y Bélgica-Dinamarca son las dos "finales" de hoy. El ganador va a la final four. A Bélgica y Alemania les vale empatar.

- Islandia y Bosnia-Herzegovina están descendidos. 

- Suiza tendría que ganar a Ucrania (Cuando se juegue) para salvarse. 

- Suecia tiene que obtener un mejor resultado que Croacia (Están empatadas a todo, pero Croacia tiene más goles a favor. A Suecia le vale también perder por "menos goles" que Croacia). Suecia juega contra Francia y Croacia contra Portugal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder que no pasaba dices...pero si detenía todos los ataques el rascanalgas
> 
> Ahora pondrás un vídeo de un partido que jugó rápido, pero eso no era lo habitual y lo sabes



me he tragado todos los partidos de la era lopetegui...y cada vez que veo uno es mas triste todo lo actual..ah si quiero ver algo calcado a esa epoca pongo a la belgica de roberto martinez que es basicamente lo mismo ,pero quitando isco por hazzard y costa por el Lukaku ese..si hasta me trage el belgica rusia para ver como el roberto derroio el autobus ruso...spoilers(no haciendo que hazzard recoga el balon desde el area de courtois)


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (17 Nov 2020)




----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 490890



Joder el Unai Simón titular 

¿qué pasa con las vacas sagradas?


----------



## das kind (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder el Unai Simón titular
> 
> ¿qué pasa con las vacas sagradas?




Va a ser un gran portero, joder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

para ser portero de españa basta con que pare los 2 0 3 tiros que los rivales nos hacen por partido


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Qué miedo da lo que tiene Alemania de medio campo para arriba


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

das kind dijo:


> Va a ser un gran portero, joder.



Pero es que ha sentado al "intocable" De Gea y al otro porterito...

No sé si es tan bueno como para ser titular con España ahora mismo...Tú mismo lo dices: "va a ser un gran portero" pero ¿lo es ahora?


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, para hoy de la Liga A:
> 
> - Francia ya está clasificada para la final four.
> 
> ...




Bosnia no tiene nivel para estar en 1ª división y menos para empatar con Italia...

Salvo devacle Italia estará con Francia y Bélgica (lo más seguro, si no pasan sería sorpresón) en la final four


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Joder cómo están físicamente algunos...Canales se rompe solito


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Morata de cabeza goool


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Pues el 1-0 es merecido. Con VAR, Ramos habría tenido un penalti, habría estado gracioso.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Nos levantan el 2-0 también de Morata


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Me estoy motivando con España y no quiero.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Ahora si al palo y gol de Ferrán


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me estoy motivando con España y no quiero.



Y yo: esto podía ser un 3-0 ya y goleada humillante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me estoy motivando con España y no quiero.



A ver si aprende que la clave es un delantero alto y otro bajo..


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

No entiendo nada...

Mayoría de jugadores del Bayern en la selección alemana y Low no los hace jugar a nada... En fin.. Low y sus cosas, aparte de buen partido de España, eso sí...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

La cosa es que ahora es todo presion adelantada.la nueva era del futbol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Gol.... Tela...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Neuer debe de estar hasta los huevos....


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Goool de Rodri jojojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Ves gente alta como rodri


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Casualidad no esta busquets


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (17 Nov 2020)

Baño a una Alemania irreconocible que deambula por el césped.

Y en Sevilla. Queremos 12.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Baño a una Alemania irreconocible que deambula por el césped.
> 
> Y en Sevilla. Queremos 12.



Ya llevabamos 4 porque el árbitro nos ha escamoteado 1


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2020)

Parece claro que Alemania pasa de esta competición,como ya se vio en la pasada edición.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Se rompe Canelita...se acabó el morbo con el penalty posible


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2020)

Resumen de la primera parte con la lesión y todo


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Parece claro que Alemania pasa de esta competición,como ya se vio en la pasada edición.



Se están jugando ir al bombo 1 de la clasificación para el Mundial. Lo normal es que se queden 10°, pero perder hoy no les va a ayudar. Cuidado con Dinamarca.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Nov 2020)

Joder, estamos jugando de lujo. Yo creo que Alemania iba a aguantar el partido y buscar algun contragolpe rapido y se han llevado tres chicharros (cuatro, realmente, porque no era fuera de juego). 

En la segunda parte Alemania va a marcar seguro, pero estamos jugando impresionante. Fabian se la esta sacando, Olmo muy bien y Ferran parece qe este jugando con su primo pequeno o algo, se va como y cuando le da la gana.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (17 Nov 2020)

Vaya meneo a Alemania. Las penas son que este torneo es el más importante de los que no valen para nada y que se hayan lesionado Canales y Sergio Ramos, el mejor central del mundo a día de hoy.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

La que acaban de fallar entre Olmo y Koke  era el 4-0


----------



## Lemavos (17 Nov 2020)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Vaya meneo a Alemania. Las penas son que este torneo es el más importante de los que no valen para nada y que se haya lesionado Sergio Ramos, el mejor central del mundo a día de hoy.



Se podría haber lesionado antes de jugar contra suiza, vaya paquete de penaltis


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Joder ahora el Morata y eran 3 para 2 defensas


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2020)

Vaya charlotada.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Nov 2020)

Quita a los dos negros y ganamos 4-0.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Están enchufadísimos....


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

En la TV alemana están como "es que no sabemos ni que decir"


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

vaya pana 4-0 no me jodas


----------



## Lemavos (17 Nov 2020)

A Alemania qué jugadores importantes les faltan?

Por lesion, sanción o lo que sea.

Müller,...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

La defensa alemana flojita, flojita....


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

dice el Chapi Ferrer que Alemania tiene muchas bajas...

qué soplapolleces que se llegan a decir con una alcachofa en la mano durante hora y media no me jodas


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> dice el Chapi Ferrer que Alemania tiene muchas bajas...
> 
> qué soplapolleces que se llegan a decir con una alcachofa en la mano durante hora y media no me jodas



Que Alemania tiene su once de gala,pues sí.Que se está tomando el partido a coña,pues también.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Madre mía el centro ( inexistente ) del campo alemán.... Madre mía... Qué horror...


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Que Alemania tiene su once de gala,pues sí.Que se está tomando el partido a coña,pues también.



Pues se está jugando un buen puesto en el bombo para el sorteo del clasificatorio para el mundial como comenta Edu

además que este ridiculo lo está viendo todo el planeta fútbol (como el del año pasado cuando palmaron 2-4 con Holanda) que son 5 goles que se han comido hoy

5 porque han anulado 1 injustamente


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2020)

Éste es el típico partido como el de Croacia en la pasada edición,en el que les cascamos 6 y en el partido decisivo nos ganaron.Temo que pueda suceder lo mismo si nos cruzamos con los alemanes en la Euro.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Alemania = Islas Feroe o similar.... La ostia....


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Éste es el típico partido como el de Croacia en la pasada edición,en el que les cascamos 6 y en el partido decisivo nos ganaron.Temo que pueda suceder lo mismo si nos cruzamos con los alemanes en la Euro.



Pero la Euro es otro torneo. En este les hemos guanteado la cara y lo ha visto todo el mundo


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Cuál queréis en la Final Four.

Yo creo que Italia sería un poco más asequible. Pero no nos veo con muchas opciones.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuál queréis en la Final Four.
> 
> Yo creo que Italia sería un poco más asequible. Pero no nos veo con muchas opciones.



Da igual. yo pensaba que hoy perderíamos por el nivel alemán y mira. Si crees que Italia es asequible es posible que te equivoques.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Gerard Moreno va a salir y va a marcar.... Lo veréis....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Baño de meao a Alemania.... Jojojojojojjo


----------



## Lemavos (17 Nov 2020)

Meterle 5 a neuer y saber que müller lo está viendo en Alemania da gusto y del bueno.

Alemanes , vaya folladita


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Vaya golazo de Ferrán Torres ¿dónde está el que decía que era un paquetón?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuál queréis en la Final Four.
> 
> Yo creo que Italia sería un poco más asequible. Pero no nos veo con muchas opciones.



Pues como hoy si ponemos un delantero alto y a koke rodri y thiago y nos dejamos de tocarla y tocarla pues como si nos toca francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya golazo de Ferrán Torres ¿dónde está el que decía que era un paquetón?



Pues ponerlo de 9 poruqe lo usa asi guardiola..es lo que fallo en partidos anteriores.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Da igual. yo pensaba que hoy perderíamos por el nivel alemán y mira. Si crees que Italia es asequible es posible que te equivoques.



La ultima vez los derroimos 3 a a0 y los dejamos fuera del mundial


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

A ver...No me jodáis...Con la calidad de futbolistas que tiene la selección alemana en el campo, esto debe ser un complot para cargarse a Low o algo así... No puede ser verdad lo que ocurre en el campo, la verdad... Yo estoy flipando...


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2020)

Al menos esta vec no nos eliminan en cuartos


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...No me jodáis...Con la calidad de futbolistas que tiene la selección alemana en el campo, esto debe ser un complot para cargarse a Low o algo así... No puede ser verdad lo que ocurre en el campo, la verdad... Yo estoy flipando...



Puede ser eso o que,simplemente,pasan de esta competición,como muchas otras selecciones.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Ésto es ya un solteros contra casados... Que pite el final el arbi ya....


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (17 Nov 2020)

El cuestionado Luis Enrique que no tiene un once fijo acaba de provocar que Alemania haya disputado el peor partido de su historia.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...No me jodáis...Con la calidad de futbolistas que tiene la selección alemana en el campo, esto debe ser un complot para cargarse a Low o algo así... No puede ser verdad lo que ocurre en el campo, la verdad... Yo estoy flipando...



No tiene que ver con Low, Perico. 

España ha sido mucho mejor porque ha salido enchufada desde el inicio y quizá picada de que casi nadie pensaba que podía pasar a las semis.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues ponerlo de 9 poruqe lo usa asi guardiola..es lo que fallo en partidos anteriores.



no lo decía por ti sino por otro que lo ha dicho esta mañana


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No tiene que ver con Low, Perico.
> 
> España ha sido mucho mejor porque ha salido enchufada desde el inicio y quizá picada de que casi nadie pensaba que podía pasar a las semis.



Vale... Acepto pulpo... Pero coño, los jugadores tienen su orgullo y no mola que te metan SÉIS ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Unicornio_Loco (17 Nov 2020)

*6-0 *


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

6-0 más uno atracado 7-0 vaya toalla amijous


----------



## Tigershark (17 Nov 2020)

No quiero ser aguaa fiestas pero stos se están dejando para quitarse de encima este torneucho sin importancia.


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> No quiero ser aguaa fiestas pero stos se están dejando para quitarse de encima este torneucho sin importancia.



Claro. Obviamente esto que se está viendo no es real.No se pasa de perder contra Ucrania y empatar contra Suiza en el último minuto a meterle una paliza histórica a una de las mejores selecciones del mundo así como así.


----------



## Malvender (17 Nov 2020)

Con lo orgullosos que son los alemanes me hace gracia ver comentarios de que se están dejando. Esto ahora mismo es portada en todos los medios alemanes y el dolor por la humillación durará meses


----------



## Lemavos (17 Nov 2020)

Yo creo que es una estrategia de los alemanes para decirnos que ya no nos dejan más dinero.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Malvender dijo:


> Con lo orgullosos que son los alemanes me hace gracia ver comentarios de que se están dejando. Esto ahora mismo es portada en todos los medios alemanes y el dolor por la humillación durarameses



En efecto: nadie se deja ganar 6-0 y menos con el nivel de Alemania

pero aqui hay que leer cada chorrada que no veas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo creo que es una estrategia de los alemanes para decirnos que ya no nos dejan más dinero.



Mallorca tiene un precio....


----------



## Tigershark (17 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Claro. Obviamente esto que se está viendo no es real.No se pasa de perder contra Ucrania y empatar contra Suiza en el último minuto a meterle una paliza histórica a una de las mejores selecciones del mundo así como así.



Si es que lo dijo el otro día toni kross que este torneo era un invento para ganar pasta , yo creo que pueden haberse dejado otra cosa es la humillación¿.Agluien sabe si alguna vez perdio por tanto Alemania?


----------



## Mecanosfera (17 Nov 2020)

La verdad que viendo la alineación española, con gente de equipuchos cutres y gente random con Sergi Roberto, esperaba una derrota abultada... El gen conspiranoico arácnido me hace pensar que aquí tiene que haber algún complot judeomasónico oscuro porque no es normal que una alineación como la nuestra, sin ninguna estrella real (Morata no lo es, Ramos y Canales out...) le haya metido seis balazos a los alemanes. Muy raro todo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> En efecto: nadie se deja ganar 6-0 y menos con el nivel de Alemania
> 
> pero aqui hay que leer cada chorrada que no veas



España ha hecho un partido CO JO NU DO... Eso es evidente; pero delante no ha tenido rival o por lo menos los jugadores alemanes no han presentado ni una propuesta seria no sólo de sistema... No han tenido intensidad, anticipación, velocidad, etc, etc... temas que competen en exclusiva al jugador... Es que ni uno solo de los alemanes ha mostrado nada de nada... En fin... Supongo que han venido pasotas y ya está y les ha salido caro; pero lo que es evidente es que esta selección no representa para nada ni al fútbol ni al espíritu de una selección como la alemana....


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

La última vez que Alemania encajó 6, fue en 1931 contra Austria.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> España ha hecho un partido CO JO NU DO... Eso es evidente; pero delante no ha tenido rival o por lo menos los jugadores alemanes no han presentado ni una propuesta seria no sólo de sistema... No han tenido intensidad, anticipación, velocidad, etc, etc... temas que competen en exclusiva al jugador... Es que ni uno solo de los alemanes ha mostrado nada de nada... En fin... Supongo que han venido pasotas y ya está y les ha salido caro; pero lo que es evidente es que esta selección no representa para nada ni al fútbol ni al espíritu de una selección como la alemana....



Pues era Alemania, convencete


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pues era Alemania, convencete



Sí... Claro... Eso es verdad, la camiseta era la de la selección teutona, como la que llevan los guiris en Magaluf muchas veces... Jejejejej


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2020)

No estoy entendiendo esa conspiración de que no quieran jugar la fase final, a duras penas le quitaría a ningún jugador con el club jugar la fase final y todas las naciones están ahí, no se entiende que la todopoderosa Alemania se hubiere borrado viniendo de ser primera y menos ser humillada, un 6-0 tiene que ser un registro del pleistoceno


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Pues Alemania tiene un grupo jodido en la Euro, como estén asi y se despisten, lo mismo no le ganan ni a Hungría. 

Aun así, seguro que cuando lleguen los partidos importantes, estarán ahi.

Pero ya en 2018 fue la 1º vez que no pasaban la fase de grupos de un Mundial, y ahora cosas así... preocupación lógica.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (17 Nov 2020)

Y sin el megacrack mundial Ansu Fatty.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Típico mensaje de gilipollas que dice que 13 cmts son 18....

Anda... Piérdete por ahí, payaso....


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> No estoy entendiendo esa conspiración de que no quieran jugar la fase final, a duras penas le quitaría a ningún jugador con el club jugar la fase final y todas las naciones están ahí, no se entiende que la todopoderosa Alemania se hubiere borrado viniendo de ser primera y menos ser humillada, un 6-0 tiene que ser un registro del pleistoceno



Aparte que si te clasificas para la final four, te toca un grupo de 5 equipos para la clasificación. Es verdad que el 6º equipo sería Andorra/San Marino & company, pero es mejor jugarte "algo" contra un equipo bueno, que no echarte dos pachangas contra San Marino.

Y como digo a ver ese ranking FIFA, porque Alemania iba muy justita, yo creo que se van a meter 10º, pero como caigan al 2º bombo, te metes en un jaleo absurdo para clasificarte.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> La última vez que Alemania encajó 6, fue en 1931 contra Austria.



Entonces desde Stalingrado Alemania no ha sufrido una derrota tan humillante ¿ no ?.... Jjejjejejejej


----------



## Unicornio_Loco (17 Nov 2020)

"El once sufrió la mayor derrota contra España desde 1931"


----------



## Malvender (17 Nov 2020)

Asombroso

Portada ahora mismo de la gazzetta dello sport

La Gazzetta dello Sport | Notizie sportive e risultati live di oggi


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Para todo hay una primera vez:

Primera vez que no pasan de la primera fase en un mundial...

Primera vez que les cascan 6 chicharros en 90 años y tal...

En fin que a disfrutar que este record lo haya conseguido España en lugar de otras...

A los croatas les metimos 6 también y ahí tenemos el record porque nunca nadie les había sobado el morro de esa forma


----------



## Lemavos (17 Nov 2020)

Ojo ramos, vaya convocatoria. 

Jugo 2 minutos en el amistoso y fue muy criticado 
Falló 2 penaltis con suiza
Se lesiona contra Alemania 

Se puede tener más mala suerte?


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ojo ramos, vaya convocatoria.
> 
> Jugo 2 minutos en el amistoso y fue muy criticado
> Falló 2 penaltis con suiza
> ...



Canelita está dando ya sus últimos coletazos porque está mu mayor ya...

Le van a dejar ir a los juegos por aquello de la trayectoria y las copas ganadas pero en el fútbol internacional ya le queda poco por jugar...

...y en el de clubs ya veremos si no se baja del burro con sus pretensiones economicas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Jodeeeeerrrr.... Vaya tío más tonto que tenemos en el hilo....

En fin... Santa paciencia ¡¡¡¡ También eres una criatura de Dios ¡¡¡¡.... Jejejejjeej....

Venga... Pasa de mi, nene; que dudo que entiendas ni lo que se escribe por aquí....


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Nov 2020)

Desde 1931 no tenían una derrota tan apabullante.

Se puede decir, que con Hitler esto no pasaba.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Alemania se va a salvar de caer al bombo 2 porque la que está 11º es Suiza y no les ha ido tampoco muy allá. La siguiente sería Polonia, pero tendría que remontar muchísimos puntos y no creo que sea posible.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Nov 2020)

Por cierto...

Para mí, el mejor Dani Olmo... Lo he visto excelente.... Los comentaristas de la tele sólo veían a Koke y Ferrán....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Para todo hay una primera vez:
> 
> Primera vez que no pasan de la primera fase en un mundial...
> 
> ...



y luego en la vuelta nos barrieron a hostias,,ya que lucho se empeño en hacer rotaciones a saco.. y fue un desastre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Koke era el puntal de la era lopetegui,, y esperemos que lucho haya aprendido la leccion


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pues era Alemania, convencete



Yo alucino, les metemos 6 a Alemania y la gente no lo disfruta, como si se les metiese todos los días.

Que es Alemania, que estos nunca salen "de pachanga", quieren ganar hasta en los entrenamientos. Y hoy se han llevado un baño.

Y el baño se lo ha metido España.

Oficialmente ya se puede decir que somos la "bestia negra" de los alemanes.

Ya le hemos dado para el pelo unas cuantas veces.

Aun me acuerdo del partido de semifinales de la Eurocopa de Francia. Vaya cara que se les quedo:


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Han ascendido a la Liga C las Islas Feroe y Gibraltar, por si a alguien le interesa  

Me sorprende ver a Letonia haciendo el putapénico tan brutalmente, vale que no seas top, pero que estes casi al nivel de Lienchestein, Andorra o de Malta, pues psche.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo alucino, les metemos 6 a Alemania y la gente no lo disfruta, como si se les metiese todos los días.
> 
> Que es Alemania, que estos nunca salen "de pachanga", quieren ganar hasta en los entrenamientos. Y hoy se han llevado un baño.
> 
> ...



España tiene mucha historia negra, pero mucha por ejemplo es contra Francia o contra Italia. Contra Alemania hemos sacado en torneos oficiales siempre muy buenos resultados, y es una selección que se nos suele dar (muy) bien. Y estamos hablando de lo más topísimo históricamente.

De hecho, si no hubiera sido por nosotros, Alemania habría sido la dominadora ABSOLUTA en el tramo 2005-2015, pero además sin ningún tipo de rechiste. Solo al final de nuestra decadencia aprovecharon para llevarse el Mundial de 2014, con todo merecimiento.

Eso si, van camino de repetir el error de España: Ser campeones, empezar a no funcionar, y no cambiar al seleccionador hasta que no has hecho 2 torneos flojos de cojones. Me da que Alemania puede ser el CHOFAZO máximo de la Euro 2020, tiene todas las papeletas.


----------



## das kind (17 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pero es que ha sentado al "intocable" De Gea y al otro porterito...
> 
> No sé si es tan bueno como para ser titular con España ahora mismo...Tú mismo lo dices: "va a ser un gran portero" pero ¿lo es ahora?




Es muy bueno, y va a ser mejor. El problema es que los otros no han rendido bien: de Gea ha sido muy irregular con la selección y Kepa es suplente. Ellos le han abierto el camino a la titularidad.

Dicho esto, qué partidazo, joder.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Han ascendido a la Liga C las Islas Feroe y Gibraltar, por si a alguien le interesa
> 
> Me sorprende ver a Letonia haciendo el putapénico tan brutalmente, vale que no seas top, pero que estes casi al nivel de Lienchestein, Andorra o de Malta, pues psche.



Es que este torneo lo están disfrutando sobretodo los equipos pequeños del continente ya que pueden competir entre ellos por subir de categoría.

Tienen un aliciente que antes no tenían, cuando eran encuadrados en grupos con equipo enorme y 3 de nivel medio más otro que era como ellos más o menos. El resultado era que palmaban todos los partidos y ahora al menos saben lo que es ganar y jugar contra equipos de tu nivel. Y el premio es un ascenso de liga o ir a la Eurocopa en la repesca


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> España tiene mucha historia negra, pero mucha por ejemplo es contra Francia o contra Italia. Contra Alemania hemos sacado en torneos oficiales siempre muy buenos resultados, y es una selección que se nos suele dar (muy) bien. Y estamos hablando de lo más topísimo históricamente.
> 
> De hecho, si no hubiera sido por nosotros, Alemania habría sido la dominadora ABSOLUTA en el tramo 2005-2015, pero además sin ningún tipo de rechiste. Solo al final de nuestra decadencia aprovecharon para llevarse el Mundial de 2014, con todo merecimiento.
> 
> Eso si, van camino de repetir el error de España: Ser campeones, empezar a no funcionar, y no cambiar al seleccionador hasta que no has hecho 2 torneos flojos de cojones. Me da que Alemania puede ser el CHOFAZO máximo de la Euro 2020, tiene todas las papeletas.



a cometio la estupidez LOw DE PONER a neuer que no habia jugado un solo partido en toda la temporada de portero titular en 2018 cuando ter steguen estaba onfire
igualito que casillas de portero titular siendo suplente en 2014


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo alucino, les metemos 6 a Alemania y la gente no lo disfruta, como si se les metiese todos los días.
> 
> Que es Alemania, que estos nunca salen "de pachanga", quieren ganar hasta en los entrenamientos. Y hoy se han llevado un baño.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente los alemanes son ultracompetitivos y no se dejan ganar en nada. 

Es lo que he dicho toda la noche pero hay peña que razona como niños de primaria de 6 años y dicen lastimosamente que se han dejado por no sé qué argumento ridiculo. Como si no hubiera una semifinal y una copa de por medio además de una mejor posición directa para el bombo de clasificación para el mundial

Yo en cambio lo estoy disfrutando enormemente porque pensaba que nos iban a ganar y España me ha sorprendido. Es bastante mejor equipo del que creiamos que teniamos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a cometio la estupidez LOw DE PONER a neuer que no habia jugado un solo partido en toda la temporada de portero titular en 2018 cuando ter steguen estaba onfire
> igualito que casillas de portero titular siendo suplente en 2014



Alemania tiene un problemilla.

El equipo titular es medio Bayern de Munich. Vamos, es que me salen 6 o 7. Quitas a Kroos, a Werner, a Ginter y a alguno más, y es el Bayern tal cual.

Neuer es muy bueno, las cosas como son, pero desde la directiva del Bayern se les ocurrió decir que si Neuer no era titular, que el Bayern no cedería a sus jugadores para la selección. Obviamente esto es un brindis al sol, pero valga como ejemplo.

Ter Stegen es un porterazo y un señor, de hecho es el único del Barcelona al que le deseo lo mejor. Tendrá su momento, porque es 5-6 años más joven que Neuer, pero Alemania necesita airear un poquito el vestuario y la transición la están haciendo más mal que bien.


----------



## das kind (18 Nov 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> Para mí, el mejor Dani Olmo... Lo he visto excelente.... Los comentaristas de la tele sólo veían a Koke y Ferrán....




También me ha gustado mucho Fabián. No sigo mucho el fútbol en estos últimos años y me ha parecido un tío con una clase tremenda, me he llevado una grata sorpresa.


----------



## das kind (18 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo alucino, les metemos 6 a Alemania y la gente no lo disfruta, como si se les metiese todos los días.
> 
> Que es Alemania, que estos nunca salen "de pachanga", quieren ganar hasta en los entrenamientos. Y hoy se han llevado un baño.
> 
> ...




Coño, y el chicharro de Puyol en las semis del mundial.


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2020)

das kind dijo:


> Es muy bueno, y va a ser mejor. El problema es que los otros no han rendido bien: de Gea ha sido muy irregular con la selección y Kepa es suplente. Ellos le han abierto el camino a la titularidad.
> 
> Dicho esto, qué partidazo, joder.



Con la crisis de porteros que tenemos actual (aunque Asenjo podría estar aqui en lugar de Kepa o De Gea) es una buena noticia su llegada. Espero que siga en progresión.


----------



## das kind (18 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Con la crisis de porteros que tenemos actual (aunque Asenjo podría estar aqui en lugar de Kepa o De Gea) es una buena noticia su llegada. Espero que siga en progresión.




Cierto, como también podía estar Pacheco o algún otro. A mí me encanta que vaya Unai (soy del Athletic y me enorgullece que los vascos se batan el cobre por España, como ha sido siempre) y, si lo hace bien, tenemos portero para una década.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Nov 2020)

Que partidazo, chavales. Estas cosas son historicas y hay que disfrutarlas. 
A mi me gusta Espana; no creo que tengamos el mejor equipo de Europa, pero estamos ahi. Para mi, Francia esta medio peldano por encima del resto; pero luego estamos nosotros con Alemania, Inglaterra, Belgica y Portugal. Vamos a dar mucha guerra, ya lo vereis. 

Yo confio en Espana.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Efectivamente los alemanes son ultracompetitivos y no se dejan ganar en nada.
> 
> Es lo que he dicho toda la noche pero hay peña que razona como niños de primaria de 6 años y dicen lastimosamente que se han dejado por no sé qué argumento ridiculo. Como si no hubiera una semifinal y una copa de por medio además de una mejor posición directa para el bombo de clasificación para el mundial
> 
> Yo en cambio lo estoy disfrutando enormemente porque pensaba que nos iban a ganar y España me ha sorprendido. Es bastante mejor equipo del que creiamos que teniamos



A ver si entendemos las cosas y las claves....

Yo me lo he pasado en grande, Se me caía la baba con el juego, intensidad y velocidad que desplegaba la selección española. No digo que se dejaran ganar los alemanes, no he dicho eso explícitamente; pero si eres incapaz de ver que el sistema de juego de Alemania simplemente era inexistente o que la intensidad, velocidad, anticipación, fuerza, etc, etc, de los jugadores alemanes no correspondía al nivel al cual nos tienen acostumbrados estos jugadores en sus equipos respectivos; pues no sé que decirte, la verdad... Coño... Si casi no " han metido la pierna " ni una vez... Es posible que mentalmente vinieran confiados y la selección española los ha arrasado y de forma muy justa y merecida, además.... Pero si no vemos lo que he dicho antes, pues nada, oye, quedaros con vuestros argumentos.... Pero que conste que yo me he alegrado un montón, la verdad y el juego de España ha sido muy bueno, eso es así y al final, la historia dirá que España le ganó 6 -0 a Alemania en Sevilla en una competición oficial, eso es así; pero creo que que un análisis más profundo y con espíritu crítico del partido no está de más, dejándonos de forofismos... Cómo forofo, estoy muy contento, eso sí....


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Nov 2020)

Yo creo que ha sido un fallo tactico de Alemania. A ellos les valia el empate y han salido con la defensa muy baja, pensando que Espana tendria la posesion pero no les marcaria, fiandolo todo a sus contragolpes. Pero hemos jugado perfecto, hemos metido un par de goles rapidos y cuando se han querido enterar de la pelicula no pasaban de medio campo y nos los hemos comido con patatas. 

Son partidos raros; evidentemente la diferencia entre los dos equipos no es de 6-0; ni para nosotros ni para ellos. Somos dos equipos de un nivel similar; nosotros con mas solidez defensiva y ellos con mas mordiente ofensiva. Pero es lo que tiene dejar jugar a Espana; que igual no le metemos un gol al arcoiris, pero igual empezamos a tocar y a combinar y nos venimos arriba y somos absolutamente imparables. Porque Espana juega muy bien al futbol. Podremos no tener la dinamita que tiene Alemania, Belgica o Francia arriba; pero jugar, jugamos un rato. El mas tonto de Espana te hace relojes. Creo que el peor de Espana tecnicamente es Morata...con eso ya te lo digo todo. Jugamos muy bien al futbol. Y cuando le das el balon a un equipo tan bueno tecnica y tacticamente como Espana, pues te pueden pasar estas cosas. 

Daremos mucha guerra, ya os digo.


----------



## artemis (18 Nov 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver si entendemos las cosas y las claves....
> 
> Yo me lo he pasado en grande, *Se me caía la baba* con el juego, intensidad y velocidad que desplegaba la selección española. No digo que se dejaran ganar los alemanes, no he dicho eso explícitamente; pero si eres incapaz de ver que el sistema de juego de Alemania simplemente era inexistente o que la intensidad, velocidad, anticipación, fuerza, etc, etc, de los jugadores alemanes no correspondía al nivel al cual nos tienen acostumbrados estos jugadores en sus equipos respectivos; pues no sé que decirte, la verdad... Coño... Si casi no " han metido la pierna " ni una vez... Es posible que mentalmente vinieran confiados y la selección española los ha arrasado y de forma muy justa y merecida, además.... Pero si no vemos lo que he dicho antes, pues nada, oye, quedaros con vuestros argumentos.... Pero que conste que yo me he alegrado un montón, la verdad y el juego de España ha sido muy bueno, eso es así y al final, la historia dirá que España le ganó 6 -0 a Alemania en Sevilla en una competición oficial, eso es así; pero creo que que un análisis más profundo y con espíritu crítico del partido no está de más, dejándonos de forofismos... Cómo forofo, estoy muy contento, eso sí....



A ver si es que te estaba dando un ictus... 

Para alguien que solo sigue fútbol de segunda División ayer alucinaria


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2020)

El problema es que este torneo es tan prestigioso como ls copa confederaciones..
Y la recompensa es demigrante...una plaza en la repesca..


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El problema es que este torneo es tan prestigioso como ls copa confederaciones..
> Y la recompensa es demigrante...una plaza en la repesca..



Prestigio del torneo cero, eso que nadie lo dude. Alomejor dentro de 30 años lo tiene. Pero mejor que jugar amistosos Paco, al menos juegas con equipos de tu nivel con mayor frecuencia.

Yo creo que la UEFA ha acertado, el problema es que el calendario de ventanas no ayuda. Sería mejor que las selecciones jugasen un mes o un mes y medio seguido, no dos partidos sueltos cada x tiempo, que cortan las competiciones de clubs.

Sobretodo la ventana de marzo, esa es lo peor.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuál queréis en la Final Four.
> 
> Yo creo que Italia sería un poco más asequible. Pero no nos veo con muchas opciones.



Italia es caca de la vaca,pero también lo era en 2016 y nos barrieron.Italia es muy peligrosa cuando está tan fuera de foco.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> España tiene mucha historia negra, pero mucha por ejemplo es contra Francia o contra Italia. Contra Alemania hemos sacado en torneos oficiales siempre muy buenos resultados, y es una selección que se nos suele dar (muy) bien. Y estamos hablando de lo más topísimo históricamente.
> 
> De hecho, si no hubiera sido por nosotros, Alemania habría sido la dominadora ABSOLUTA en el tramo 2005-2015, pero además sin ningún tipo de rechiste. Solo al final de nuestra decadencia aprovecharon para llevarse el Mundial de 2014, con todo merecimiento.
> 
> Eso si, van camino de repetir el error de España: Ser campeones, empezar a no funcionar, y no cambiar al seleccionador hasta que no has hecho 2 torneos flojos de cojones. Me da que Alemania puede ser el CHOFAZO máximo de la Euro 2020, tiene todas las papeletas.



La columna vertebral de Alemania es el Bayern de Munich,actualmente el mejor equipo del mundo.Y a eso hay que sumarles Kroos,Werner,Sané, y Ter Stegen.Me parece altamente temerario menospreciarles en la EURO.


----------



## jus (18 Nov 2020)

Vi el partido y sin menospreciar España (or cierto -> DANI OLMO SOBRA porque no aporta nada de nada hoy), Alemania ya hace unos cuantos años debió quitar al entrenador.

Alemania está jugando a lo mismo que españa en su declive: toque, pase, no jugar vertical y si le sumas que no tienen jugadores estrellas ya es el acabose.

Yo no quiero decir nada, pero España que no cuente este partido como ejemplo de algo, podemos perder contra culquiera si Luis Enrique decide poner una delantera sin gol ni buscar el desborde ni verticalidad.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Efectivamente los alemanes son ultracompetitivos y no se dejan ganar en nada.
> 
> Es lo que he dicho toda la noche pero hay peña que razona como niños de primaria de 6 años y dicen lastimosamente que se han dejado por no sé qué argumento ridiculo. Como si no hubiera una semifinal y una copa de por medio además de una mejor posición directa para el bombo de clasificación para el mundial
> 
> Yo en cambio lo estoy disfrutando enormemente porque pensaba que nos iban a ganar y España me ha sorprendido. Es bastante mejor equipo del que creiamos que teniamos



Es que lo de Alemania en esta competición no es de ayer.Ya hizo el ridículo en la pasada edición y en esta ya había empatado en 2 ocasiones con Suiza y ganado con más pena que gloria a Ucrania.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es que lo de Alemania en esta competición no es de ayer.Ya hizo el ridículo en la pasada edición y en esta ya había empatado en 2 ocasiones con Suiza y ganado con más pena que gloria a Ucrania.



La todopoderosa Suiza le cascó 4 a Alemania en 2 partidos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Prestigio del torneo cero, eso que nadie lo dude. Alomejor dentro de 30 años lo tiene. Pero mejor que jugar amistosos Paco, al menos juegas con equipos de tu nivel con mayor frecuencia.
> 
> Yo creo que la UEFA ha acertado, el problema es que el calendario de ventanas no ayuda. Sería mejor que las selecciones jugasen un mes o un mes y medio seguido, no dos partidos sueltos cada x tiempo, que cortan las competiciones de clubs.
> 
> Sobretodo la ventana de marzo, esa es lo peor.



A mí la Liga de las Naciones me parece que está bastante bien pensada,pero existiendo las fases clasificatorias a Eurocopa y Mundial queda en tierra de nadie.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> La columna vertebral de Alemania es el Bayern de Munich,actualmente el mejor equipo del mundo.Y a eso hay que sumarles Kroos,Werner,Sané, y Ter Stegen.Me parece altamente temerario menospreciarles en la EURO.



Si, pero es que juegan totalmente diferente. Esa es la cagada.

Si Alemania jugase como el Bayern, cuidado. Pero es que casi que hace lo contrario


----------



## jus (18 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, pero es que juegan totalmente diferente. Esa es la cagada.
> 
> Si Alemania jugase como el Bayern, cuidado. Pero es que casi que hace lo contrario



Mi pregunta es.... cuantos extranjeros tiene el bayern en la alineación titular y cuánto de importatnes son para ellos?

Dde nada sirve tener tener 5 jugadores titulares y de esos 5, tres son jugadores normales y 2 algo importantes pero igual 1 no va convocado o no tiene tanto peso

Voy a poner la alineación del bayern frente al Dormund de hace 1 semana:

*Neuer (ALE)*

Sarr (FRA) *Boateng (ALE-ya no es convocado)* Alaba (AUS) L.Hernandez (FRA)

*Gnabry (ALE) Gorezka (ALE) kimmich (ALE) *Comman (FRA)

*Muller (ALE-ya no es convocado)* Lewandosky (POL)

De todos los que veis ahora, hay 6, donde 2 ya no van con la seleccion y Neuer es portero. Además yo no veo estrellas ahí en esa selección salvo Lewandowsky que es un 9 puro. Eso sí, en el bayern juega plan rodillo porque tiene a 2 balas en los extremos y en los laterales

Vamos que Alemania le pasa como a España: NO TIENE ESTRELLAS y encima de que no tiene juega como EL MARQUÉS DEL NABO: andando y con poca pegada. 

QUe el fútbol actual es buscar la puta portería y poner jugadores que puedan llevar peligo, si no lo tienes estás JO-DI-DO y no hace falta tener la pelota y marear la posesión, basta saber qué hacer con el balón cuando lo tienes en el pie y llegar a portería y rematar a puerta.

Por eso digo que no veais el 6-0 como algo de cambio en la selección española, porque podemos perder contra cualquiera si LE pone de delantero centro a NADIE y hoy se ha visto que si no tenemos un tío que tenga movilidad y sepa jugar de espaldas: MORATA no tenemos nada.

De Ferran ayer con espacios se hinchó a correr, metió 3 goles, veremos si mejora la conducción de balón y definición que aún le queda (se que marcó 3 goles, pero contra SUIZA fue un puto pato en serio, se dejaba los balones atrás)

Dani Olmo no tiene gol y lo siento un tío que no aporta gol o desborde o pase si está arriba NO LO VEO, o eres un INIESYA que se iba de 2, arrastraba otros 2 y encima te metía pases... o ahí no meto a un tio sin gol nunca


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Mi pregunta es.... cuantos extranjeros tiene el bayern en la alineación titular y cuánto de importatnes son para ellos?
> 
> Dde nada sirve tener tener 5 jugadores titulares y de esos 5, tres son jugadores normales y 2 algo importantes pero igual 1 no va convocado o no tiene tanto peso
> 
> ...



No sé qué parámetros más o menos objetivos hay para considerar a un futbolista una estrella o no.Si consideramos como estrellas a futbolistas con un valor de 50 millones en adelante según Transfermarkt,Alemania tiene unas cuantas,¿eh?


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver si entendemos las cosas y las claves....
> 
> Yo me lo he pasado en grande, Se me caía la baba con el juego, intensidad y velocidad que desplegaba la selección española. No digo que se dejaran ganar los alemanes, no he dicho eso explícitamente; pero si eres incapaz de ver que el sistema de juego de Alemania simplemente era inexistente o que la intensidad, velocidad, anticipación, fuerza, etc, etc, de los jugadores alemanes no correspondía al nivel al cual nos tienen acostumbrados estos jugadores en sus equipos respectivos; pues no sé que decirte, la verdad... Coño... Si casi no " han metido la pierna " ni una vez... Es posible que mentalmente vinieran confiados y la selección española los ha arrasado y de forma muy justa y merecida, además.... Pero si no vemos lo que he dicho antes, pues nada, oye, quedaros con vuestros argumentos.... Pero que conste que yo me he alegrado un montón, la verdad y el juego de España ha sido muy bueno, eso es así y al final, la historia dirá que España le ganó 6 -0 a Alemania en Sevilla en una competición oficial, eso es así; pero creo que que un análisis más profundo y con espíritu crítico del partido no está de más, dejándonos de forofismos... Cómo forofo, estoy muy contento, eso sí....



No lo decía por ti, lo decía por otros que han entrado diciendo literalmente que Alemania "se había dejado ganar porque pasaba de este torneo" más o menos.

Esos son argumentos de niños pequeños de primaria que no saben de qué hablan.

Que Alemania ha estado floja ayer es evidente por el resultado, pero creo que es debido al juego español que los ha desactivado y no a una falta de actitud.


----------



## BGA (18 Nov 2020)

Vi el partido y me gustó. Después del de Suiza, ha sido una sorpresa muy agradable.

En cuanto a fútbol: dice una que el que se alegra de ver un partido así no pasa de poder valorar un partido de segunda división.... El aspecto psicológico de los nuestros es por encima de todo lo demás su talón de Aquiles, el famoso miedo escénico. Les falta seguridad, desenfado y un punto de mala leche que suele salir cuando van perdiendo en los últimos minutos y lo que debería parecer un "tercio" acaba siendo una banda desesperada. Los alemanes no nos lo pusieron muy difícil o eso me pareció, aunque el asedio de los españoles en todo el partido tampoco les dejaba mucho respiro. Han jugado ordenados y los buenos toques no han faltado. Buen equipo pero insisto, hay que embrutecerles un poco ya que en muchas ocasiones uno no sabe si son funcionarios del balón o chavales criados entre algodones.

Buen partido a pesar de un rival poco inspirado aunque ver a "los alemanes" morder el polvo es bueno para la paz del mundo.... 

Enhorabuena a la selección y que la confianza conseguida no desparezca al primer contratiempo.

P.D. Jugar un partido más incluso en primera división no es psicológicamente hablando lo mismo que jugar un partido de clasificación internacional. Los argumentos de algunos dan risa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Italia es caca de la vaca,pero también lo era en 2016 y nos barrieron.Italia es muy peligrosa cuando está tan fuera de foco.



ah 2016,,ucuando delbosque saco el mismo 11 que tenia mas km en las piernas que todas las demas selecciones del torneo,sin cambiar ni de tactica ni de jugadores..resultado italia salio a saco tan fuerte que hasta 4 italianos se metieron dentro de la porteria en el gol..
luego españa barrio a italia 1 mes despues con los jugadores que no habia convocado o habia convocado pero estaban en el banquillo ese dia.. despues lo del bernabeu...


----------



## jus (18 Nov 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No sé qué parámetros más o menos objetivos hay para considerar a un futbolista una estrella o no.Si consideramos como estrellas a futbolistas con un valor de 50 millones en adelante según Transfermarkt,Alemania tiene unas cuantas,¿eh?



Estrella o importante significa que tenga capacidad de marcar diferencias.

Maldini, Nesta, Del Piero, Totti, Baggio, Raúl, Valerón, Ronaldo
LUego valen jugadores de perfil más modesto pero igualmente de relevantes, plan Xabi Alonso, Cesc, Torres (no el del liverpool)

Cosas que digas... cuidado que éste tiene un regate... este tiene un disparo, este tiene un pase final de la leche...

Cosas así

Si solo tiene jugadores consistentes que son muy correctos jugando, sobre todo mucho pelotero pero poco gol y su encima son más coladeros que otra cosa, mal vamos

Alemania por ejemplo siempre ha destacado conque sin tener quizás superestrellas, todos jugaban plan buscaar la portería centrando balones y rematando (osea con unos 9 ahí para matarte)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2020)

El problema es que para los españoles con nuestro complejo de inferiorridad nunca decimos que tenemos estrellas...solo porque sea de algun equipo que nos caiga mal...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2020)

el negraco lukaku otra vez marcando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2020)

y otro mas...


----------



## _Cepeda_ (18 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo alucino, les metemos 6 a Alemania y la gente no lo disfruta, como si se les metiese todos los días.
> 
> Que es Alemania, que estos nunca salen "de pachanga", quieren ganar hasta en los entrenamientos. Y hoy se han llevado un baño.
> 
> ...



Si, vale, es un 6-0 que pocas veces veran los alemanes en su contra, pero seamos francos, esto son pachanguitas con arbitro, un torneo creado solo para recaudar pasta. 

Es solo un pelin mas que un amistoso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2020)

_Cepeda_ dijo:


> Si, vale, es un 6-0 que pocas veces veran los alemanes en su contra, pero seamos francos, esto son pachanguitas con arbitro, un torneo creado solo para recaudar pasta.
> 
> Es solo un pelin mas que un amistoso.



es una copa confederaciones...y encima sin apenas recompensa mas que quedarse con la pasta que ganaban las federaciones haciendo amistosos


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2020)

Joder no estáis contentos con nada

Si fuera al revés y nos hubieran enchufado 6 a nosotros en lugar de decir que era una pachanguita hubierais pedido las cabezas de Luis Enrique y su jefe el calvo en una pica


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2020)

Bombos para la clasificación:







Italia, Bélgica, España y Francia tendrán grupo de 5 equipos seguro.

Del bombo 2: Suiza, Polonia, Suecia... equipos que te pueden complicar. En el 3º hay alguna cosa peligrosa como Noruega, por ejemplo, que está mejorando mucho.

Andorra no está en el último bombo  .


----------



## Glokta (19 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder no estáis contentos con nada
> 
> Si fuera al revés y nos hubieran enchufado 6 a nosotros en lugar de decir que era una pachanguita hubierais pedido las cabezas de Luis Enrique y su jefe el calvo en una pica



A ver si, se celebra, los que hemos visto la etapa sin brillo de la selección, un 6-0 a Alemania nos parece impensable aunq sea un amistoso

Pero tambien sabemos que el torneo gordo es euro 2021 y mundial 2022. Aunq confió en q L.Enrique arme un equipo decente aunq sin tanto brillo. A mi me gusta L.Enrique la verdad


----------



## qbit (19 Nov 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> A ver si, se celebra, los que hemos visto la etapa sin brillo de la selección, un 6-0 a Alemania nos parece impensable aunq sea un amistoso
> 
> Pero tambien sabemos que el torneo gordo es euro 2021 y mundial 2022. Aunq confió en q L.Enrique arme un equipo decente aunq sin tanto brillo. A mi me gusta L.Enrique la verdad



No es amistoso, ¿no? Es oficial aunque de menos categoría que la Eurocopa.

En otra Liga de las Naciones España empezó goleando y luego no se clasificó porque se desinfló.


----------



## jus (19 Nov 2020)

Hacer divisiones y evitar lo maximo posible partidos amistosos aburridos

El tema es que la liga de las naciones debería valer para clasificarse para la euro o mundial al menos los 4 primeros de grupo


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2020)

Para la Euro si. Da 4 plazas, una por Liga (via playoffs)

Para el Mundial da 2 plazas de repesca.


----------



## Pinovski (19 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para la Euro si. Da 4 plazas, una por Liga (via playoffs)
> 
> Para el Mundial da 2 plazas de repesca.



la respesca como funciona?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> la respesca como funciona?



Van 12 equipos. Los 10 equipos segundos de grupo de la fase de clasificación y 2 de la Nations League (Mejor clasificados que no hayan conseguido plaza via clasificación normal).

Se hacen dos rondas eliminatorias, todavía esta por ver si se puede hacer a doble partido, pero no tiene pinta. Los 3 supervivientes van al Mundial.

Las otras 10 plazas directas para los primeros de grupo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder no estáis contentos con nada
> 
> Si fuera al revés y nos hubieran enchufado 6 a nosotros en lugar de decir que era una pachanguita hubierais pedido las cabezas de Luis Enrique y su jefe el calvo en una pica



Casualidad que el dia que no este busuqets,rodrigo,canales y adama,y estems con el centro del campo atletico es cuaando se golea,,y mas con un delantero alto y no 3 canijos arriba..y chutar de primeras,,vamos lo que haciamos con lopetegui...


----------



## jus (19 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Casualidad que el dia que no este busuqets,rodrigo,canales y adama,y estems con el centro del campo atletico es cuaando se golea,,y mas con un delantero alto y no 3 canijos arriba..y chutar de primeras,,vamos lo que haciamos con lopetegui...



Bueno... aun así con Dani Olmo no esperéis nada cuando vayamos cuesta abajo, que el muchacho no tiene gol

Y sumadle que Alemania está con un entrenador caduco que juega como españa: jugar a tener la pelotita y poquito más de buscar la puta portería


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Bueno... aun así con Dani Olmo no esperéis nada cuando vayamos cuesta abajo, que el muchacho no tiene gol
> 
> Y sumadle que Alemania está con un entrenador caduco que juega como españa: jugar a tener la pelotita y poquito más de buscar la puta portería



iba aponer delanteros que llevan mas goles que los amigos de luis enrique que no ha convocado ...como aspas,costa ,soldado ,negredo,ese del eibar ,ese del betis que mide ,190...ALCACER...


----------



## jus (19 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> iba aponer delanteros que llevan mas goles que los amigos de luis enrique que no ha convocado ...como aspas,costa ,soldado ,negredo,ese del eibar ,ese del betis que mide ,190...ALCACER...



Pues ya esta todo dicho, sin gol no esperemos lo maximo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2020)

jus dijo:


> Pues ya esta todo dicho, sin gol no esperemos lo maximo



bueno adama lleva 0 goles rodrigo 1 y es suplente en un equipo cutre de inglaterra ..,,ansu fati no es que se hinche a marcar goles...
Siempre ha funcionado en españa la combinacion delantero bajito y delantero alto..,vlla torres...y el ultimo seleccionador era Costa con su general ganas de llevarse agente por delante pero con nuevas habilidades como dar asistencias y ASpas de segundo punta...o vitolo...
ahora lo logico seria poner a morata por ser el unico delantero alto actual..mas otro bajito para colarse entre los autobuses ribales..
costa no creo que regrese aunque marcase 20 goles esta termpoada y aspas ya es viejo


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2020)

Costa volverá si le dejan las lesiones y se pone la pilas: si mete goles en el Aleti Lucho le llamará.

Aspas no sé si ha ido a la selección con Lucho, pero si lo hace bien con el Celta (y lo suele hacer) seguro que cuenta con él

Siempre habla de 30 y tantos jugadores que pueden ir y yo creo que estan los mencionados más Alcácer si las enchufa claro


----------



## _Cepeda_ (19 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder no estáis contentos con nada
> 
> Si fuera al revés y nos hubieran enchufado 6 a nosotros en lugar de decir que era una pachanguita hubierais pedido las cabezas de Luis Enrique y su jefe el calvo en una pica



Con el calvo siempre existe el riesgo de que se le crucen de nuevo los cables, este es capaz de echar a Luis Enrique 20 minutos antes del debut de la Eurocopa y volver a hundir a la seleccion.

Luis Enrique no me termina de convencer, pero al menos parece que no tiene miedo a sentar a quien no le guste, tiene criterio y no se deja influenciar, si se equivoca es su decision y asi parece reconocerlo.

Un 6-0 a Alemania en una pachanguita es algo relevante, pero hay que ver el contexto, es mas jodido para los alemanes que bueno para nosotros, de momento no dice nada, como se ha visto en partidos anteriores la seleccion no tiene gol y flaquea en otras partes, pero se mantiene y hace algunas cosas bien, ya veremos lo que pasa cuando lleguen los partidos de verdad.


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2020)

_Cepeda_ dijo:


> Con el calvo siempre existe el riesgo de que se le crucen de nuevo los cables, este es capaz de echar a Luis Enrique 20 minutos antes del debut de la Eurocopa y volver a hundir a la seleccion.
> 
> Luis Enrique no me termina de convencer, pero al menos parece que no tiene miedo a sentar a quien no le guste, tiene criterio y no se deja influenciar, si se equivoca es su decision y asi parece reconocerlo.
> 
> Un 6-0 a Alemania en una pachanguita es algo relevante, pero hay que ver el contexto, es mas jodido para los alemanes que bueno para nosotros, de momento no dice nada, como se ha visto en partidos anteriores la seleccion no tiene gol y flaquea en otras partes, pero se mantiene y hace algunas cosas bien, ya veremos lo que pasa cuando lleguen los partidos de verdad.



En los partidos de verdad se pasará mal...o todo lo contrario y saldrán de puta madre como el del martes.

En serio yo era bastante pesimista y no pensaba que España pudiese ganar a Alemania y mira luego qué repaso. 

Repaso que viene muy bien para que tome nota todo el mundo (amigos y enemigos) de la capacidad de España sin los hombres que ganaron 2 eurocopas y un mundial. 

En la Euro todo puede pasar, que se sufra para pasar el grupo y se llegue a la final con brillantez o todo lo contrario. Lo que tengo claro es que es un buen equipo lleno de chavales que juegan en Italia, Inglaterra, Alemania y España, en las mejores ligas. 

Mejor no ir de favoritos a la Euro pero creo que tienen las mismas posibilidades que cualquier equipo de los considerados fuertes


----------



## jus (20 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno adama lleva 0 goles rodrigo 1 y es suplente en un equipo cutre de inglaterra ..,,ansu fati no es que se hinche a marcar goles...
> Siempre ha funcionado en españa la combinacion delantero bajito y delantero alto..,vlla torres...y el ultimo seleccionador era Costa con su general ganas de llevarse agente por delante pero con nuevas habilidades como dar asistencias y ASpas de segundo punta...o vitolo...
> ahora lo logico seria poner a morata por ser el unico delantero alto actual..mas otro bajito para colarse entre los autobuses ribales..
> costa no creo que regrese aunque marcase 20 goles esta termpoada y aspas ya es viejo



La clave es no meter a un delantero oasis con jugadores de balon al pie y/o gente sin gol.

Pq ahors pinte en esta situación, si te meten gol en el minuto 20... qué opciones tiene España de marcar? Pq de seguro España jugara con 1 solo delantero hasta el min 75


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2021)

Dentro de unos dias se disputa la final four:

Italia-España y Francia-Bélgica

Esta es la lista de España:

*Lista de convocados:*
*Porteros:* Unai Simón, David De Gea, Robert Sánchez

*Defensas: *César Azpilicueta, Pedro Porro, Eric García, Pau Torres, Aymeric Laporte, Iñigo Martínez, Sergio Reguilón y Marcos Alonso.

*Medios: *Sergio Busquets, Rodrigo, Pedri, Mikel Merino, Koke y Gavi.

*Delanteros: *Ferran Torres, Pablo Sarabia, Mikel Oyarzabal, Pablo Fornals, Marcos Llorente y Yeremy Pino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

Este torneo que yo desconocía, lo juegan profesionales o es amateur, solo viendo la lista de España no queda claro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2021)

jugamos contra el APARCABUSES epico de italia y no llevamos ningun delantero que mida mas de ,180


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este torneo que yo desconocía, lo juegan profesionales o es amateur, solo viendo la lista de España no queda claro.



Lo juegan los rascanalgas de tu pueblo contra los del pueblo de al lado


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> jugamos contra el APARCABUSES epico de italia y no llevamos ningun delantero que mida mas de ,180



Sarabia ni juega en su club...y Llorente pasa de lateral a delantero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo juegan los rascanalgas de tu pueblo contra los del pueblo de al lado




En mi pueblo, o mejor dicho el pueblo de mi abuelo, ya solo quedan mamadous y homosexuales, yo más bien diría embestidores de baños públicos más que rascanalgas.


Y esto como es una liga o algo?, Cómo ha llegado España a jugar esto?.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En mi pueblo, o mejor dicho el pueblo de mi abuelo, ya solo quedan mamadous y homosexuales, yo más bien diría embestidores de baños públicos más que rascanalgas.
> 
> 
> Y esto como es una liga o algo?, Cómo ha llegado España a jugar esto?.



Se juega desde septiembre 2018. Es un nuevo torneo que se juega cada 2 temporadas para sustituir a los amistosos como una liga de grupos. Este es el segundo torneo, el primero lo ganó Portugal.

España ganó su grupo a Alemania, Suiza y Ucrania el año pasado y se clasificó para la final four que se juega los días 6 y 7 de octubre.

Los que ganen jugaran la final y los perdedores el tercer y cuarto puesto. Ambos partidos el dia 10.

Los de las ligas inferiores van subiendo o bajando dependiendo de lo que hagan. Hay 4 ligas (A, B, C, y D)

En cada liga hay equipos de un mismo nivel pero como digo se puede ascender o descender. La liga A no asciende, pero disputa una copa de campeón de nations league que es lo que se disputa la semana que viene


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se juega desde septiembre 2018. Es un nuevo torneo que se juega cada 2 temporadas para sustituir a los amistosos como una liga de grupos. Este es el segundo torneo, el primero lo ganó Portugal.
> 
> España ganó su grupo a Alemania, Suiza y Ucrania el año pasado y se clasificó para la final four que se juega los días 6 y 7 de octubre.
> 
> ...




Gracias por la explicación barullo.

Pues me parece lo de siempre, una chorrada para sobrecargar aún más el calendario, me recuerda a la copa confederaciones aquella, que era una especie de mini mundial que no le importaba a nadie una mierda.

Lo veré porque al final me tira mi vena futbolera, pero seguramente necesite ponerme ciego de cocaína para aguantar un torneo de ferias de estos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación barullo.
> 
> Pues me parece lo de siempre, una chorrada para sobrecargar aún más el calendario, me recuerda a la copa confederaciones aquella, que era una especie de mini mundial que no le importaba a nadie una mierda.
> 
> Lo veré porque al final me tira mi vena futbolera, pero seguramente necesite ponerme ciego de cocaína para aguantar un torneo de ferias de estos.



Es un torneo que se inventó la UEFA..para sacar la pasta que sacaban las federaciones con los amistosos...
Y si la confederaciones un torneo creado por los moros saudíes y que encima tenía maldición


----------



## Clin Isbu (30 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Dentro de unos dias se disputa la final four:
> 
> Italia-España y Francia-Bélgica
> 
> ...



Sin ningún delantero de verdad,

supongo Oyarzabal será el nueve,
Fornals creo también puede jugar de ello.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Italia-España a las 20:45

Venga ¿cómo lo véis?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Italia-España a las 20:45
> 
> Venga ¿cómo lo véis?



yo predigo EL AUTOBUS...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Italia-España a las 20:45
> 
> Venga ¿cómo lo véis?








Fuera de rango como partido de futbol


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> yo predigo EL AUTOBUS...



Hay gente que piensa que nos van a caer una pila de goles


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Fuera de rango como partido de futbol



No te entiendo


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Italia-España a las 20:45
> 
> Venga ¿cómo lo véis?



Italia sabe que hace daño a España a la contra,
así le ha funcionado para eliminar a España en las dos últimas Eurocopas, 2016 y 2021,

para que cambiar?

España dominando el juego y la posesión,
Italia saliendo como balas a la contra,

creo que Italia es favorito,
a no ser que aparezca otro como Dani Olmo en la Eurocopa pasada, que parecía Messi contra los macarroni,

el centro del campo no lo veo muy creativo con Koke y Mikel Merino 
(pero igual si hay más equilibrio defensivo)

venga, me mojo, se van a salir Oyarzabal y Ferran Torres,

2-0 para España.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Yo le veo cero posibilidades a España 

Ni prórroga ni penaltis 
Humillación en 90 minutos


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Italia sabe que hace daño a España a la contra,
> así le ha funcionado para eliminar a España en las dos últimas Eurocopas, 2016 y 2021,
> 
> para que cambiar?
> ...



Yo también pienso que Italia tiene el guión claro pero...

...pero el rascanalgas de LE seguro que les tiene preparada alguna emboscada


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo le veo cero posibilidades a España
> 
> Ni prórroga ni penaltis
> Humillación en 90 minutos



Yo le veo pocas tambien, pero hace un año contra Alemania le veia las mismas o menos y ganaron 6-0.

España es un equipo imprevisible y me da la nariz que es de los vestuarios que se conjuran en estas situaciones.


----------



## El primo del Adric (6 Oct 2021)

¿El que gane este torneo inventado tiene algún privilegio para la fase de clasificación del mundial? En plan clasificarse ya directamente o tener algún tipo de ventaja si cae en la repesca?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> ¿El que gane este torneo inventado tiene algún privilegio para la fase de clasificación del mundial? En plan clasificarse ya directamente o tener algún tipo de ventaja si cae en la repesca?



Esto de debe a que el premio deportivo era el de que los cuatro participantes en la Final Four quedarían encuadrados en uno grupo de clasificación con sólo cinco selecciones.

Lo cual no sé si es premio pues cuantos menos equipos, menos partidos para poder remendar cualquier tropiezo


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Van 12 equipos. Los 10 equipos segundos de grupo de la fase de clasificación y 2 de la Nations League (Mejor clasificados que no hayan conseguido plaza via clasificación normal).
> 
> Se hacen dos rondas eliminatorias, todavía esta por ver si se puede hacer a doble partido, pero no tiene pinta. Los 3 supervivientes van al Mundial.
> 
> Las otras 10 plazas directas para los primeros de grupo.





El primo del Adric dijo:


> ¿El que gane este torneo inventado tiene algún privilegio para la fase de clasificación del mundial? En plan clasificarse ya directamente o tener algún tipo de ventaja si cae en la repesca?




Mira el mensaje de cita encima de la tuya

Si España o la que sea no se clasifica primera en su grupo directa al mundial o segunda para la repesca aqui tienen 2 plazas para ir a la repesca.

Bélgica no la va a necesitar, ni Francia ni siquiera Italia. Asi que si no conseguimos ser primeros ni segundos en el grupo al estar aqui pasariamos directos a la repesca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> yo predigo EL AUTOBUS...




Yo voy con Italia, hay más españoles en Italia que en España.

Esta noche me pasaré por aquí, ahora estoy con una Charo, haber si me la llevo al hostal de la Conchi para descargar y no me sale alcohólica como la anterior que solo quería beber.


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> ¿El que gane este torneo inventado tiene algún privilegio para la fase de clasificación del mundial? En plan clasificarse ya directamente o tener algún tipo de ventaja si cae en la repesca?



Bueno, algo de prestigio si da, pero poco más,

ganar un torneo donde solo juegan las mejores de Europa, y la final four son Francia, Bélgica, España, Italia...no está mal,

al menos cuando la ganó Portugal todos se hacían pajas con esa selección.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Bueno, algo de prestigio si da, pero poco más,
> 
> ganar un torneo donde solo juegan las mejores de Europa, y la final four son Francia, Bélgica, España, Italia...no está mal,
> 
> al menos cuando la ganó Portugal todos se hacían pajas con esa selección.



No se yo..es tan prestigioso como la confederaciónesvdonde solo los panchos y sudacas celebraban algo..


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> ¿El que gane este torneo inventado tiene algún privilegio para la fase de clasificación del mundial? En plan clasificarse ya directamente o tener algún tipo de ventaja si cae en la repesca?



Da para que en una repesca te toque Portugal, Holanda o Suiza y esto sin descartar que algún equipo que ahora va lidl termine desbocandose, y todo esto a partido único y ojo que tener plaza significa jugar dos partidos a vida o mverte, esto es, se puede dar el caso de que primero juegues contra Portugal y luego contra Holanda

Y todo esto mientras ves que se clasifican equipazos como Canada, Costa Rica, Arabia Saudi o medio sudamérica con jugadores que no jugarían ni en el Langreo CF en España


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se yo..es tan prestigioso como la confederaciónesvdonde solo los panchos y sudacas celebraban algo..



Los panchos celebran como si fuera un mundial hasta una medalla olímpica.


----------



## jus (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Italia sabe que hace daño a España a la contra,
> así le ha funcionado para eliminar a España en las dos últimas Eurocopas, 2016 y 2021,
> 
> para que cambiar?
> ...



Dani Olmo ni oyarzabal tiraron una vez entre los 3 palos


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> Dani Olmo ni oyarzabal tiraron una vez entre los 3 palos



Dani Olmo bajó en ese partido a tocar con el centro del campo,
prácticamente se convirtió en centrocampista, hizo un partidazo,
el empate de Morata es una pared con Dani Olmo que lo asiste en el frontal del área para fusilar al portero,

Oyarzabal hizo una Eurocopa de mierda en general,

lo de que Oyarzabal y Ferran se salgan hoy lo digo como única esperanza.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Da para que en una repesca te toque Portugal, Holanda o Suiza y esto sin descartar que algún equipo que ahora va lidl termine desbocandose, y todo esto a partido único y ojo que tener plaza significa jugar dos partidos a vida o mverte, esto es, se puede dar el caso de que primero juegues contra Portugal y luego contra Holanda
> 
> Y todo esto mientras ves que se clasifican equipazos como Canada, Costa Rica, Arabia Saudi o medio sudamérica con jugadores que no jugarían ni en el Langreo CF en España



No creo que esos equipos (Holanda, Portugal etc.) estén todos en la repesca, pero en cualquier caso a quién hay que protestar en cuanto a cuota es a la FIFA que sólo le deja 13 plazas a Europa.

Como quieren hacerlo cada día más global sacrificando la calidad y el espectaculo que dan las selecciones europeas buenas a favor de selecciones tercermundistas pues es lo que hay.

Por esto quieren ampliar el número de participantes a partir de 2026. Van a acudir más equipos pero va a ser muy dificil pasar rondas con grupos de 3 equipos jugando sólo 2 partidos y si acaba en empate a penaltys.

Imaginate jugar un España-Arabia termina 0-0 y en los penaltis te ganan...

En el siguiente juegas contra no sé el Salvador o Grecia por ejemplo y lo mismo: empatas y en los penaltys pierdes y pa casa.

Es a lo que vamos porque la FIFA es lo que quiere: que a sus torneos lleguen equipos de todo el mundo. Aunque sean malos de cojones.

Ya se ha visto con el futsal como se han cargado a las que ganaban todos los mundiales Brasil (5) y España (2). Ahora se las cargan incluso con el VAR a su favor.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No creo que esos equipos (Holanda, Portugal etc.) estén todos en la repesca, pero en cualquier caso a quién hay que protestar en cuanto a cuota es a la FIFA que sólo le deja 13 plazas a Europa.



Pues vete echando cuentas que no caben todos y recuerdo que el premio es jugar una fase de grupos con otra vec gentuza de Iran o los abrevallas de Morolandia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No creo que esos equipos (Holanda, Portugal etc.) estén todos en la repesca, pero en cualquier caso a quién hay que protestar en cuanto a cuota es a la FIFA que sólo le deja 13 plazas a Europa.
> 
> Como quieren hacerlo cada día más global sacrificando la calidad y el espectaculo que dan las selecciones europeas buenas a favor de selecciones tercermundistas pues es lo que hay.
> 
> ...




UEFA y FIFA, si por ellas fuera para la eurocopa entraban países tan europeos como la selección de Marruecos y catar.


----------



## Charlatan (6 Oct 2021)

donde ponen el partido que luego buscar streaming da pereza...........
por cierto el moreno del atletic vale lo mismo que gerard y morata.........pero se queda en bilbao no sea que sude mucho y no pueda jugar por el bilbao....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Que recuerdos 2016..
Del bosque a pesar de ser la selección con más km en las piernas.. sacaba el mismo 11 a machacamartillo cuando Italia hizo rotaciones.. resultado nos pasaron por encima..tanto que el primer gol 4 italianos se metieron en la portería..
Saca a aduriz..se rompe aduriz y no quedan delanteros porque había quitado a Morata y se había dejado en casa a COSTA Alcácer vitolo.negredo etc...fue patético..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> ¿El que gane este torneo inventado tiene algún privilegio para la fase de clasificación del mundial? En plan clasificarse ya directamente o tener algún tipo de ventaja si cae en la repesca?



Primero no entiendo porqué desprestigiáis este torneo. Es tan inventado como un mundial o una euro, pero resulta que aquí juegas con selecciones de tu nivel. 
Estar en esta final four ya te da derecho a entrar en la repesca para el mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esto de debe a que el premio deportivo era el de que los cuatro participantes en la Final Four quedarían encuadrados en uno grupo de clasificación con sólo cinco selecciones.
> 
> Lo cual no sé si es premio pues cuantos menos equipos, menos partidos para poder remendar cualquier tropiezo



Y te garantiza al menos plaza en la repesca del mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Da para que en una repesca te toque Portugal, Holanda o Suiza y esto sin descartar que algún equipo que ahora va lidl termine desbocandose, y todo esto a partido único y ojo que tener plaza significa jugar dos partidos a vida o mverte, esto es, se puede dar el caso de que primero juegues contra Portugal y luego contra Holanda
> 
> Y todo esto mientras ves que se clasifican equipazos como Canada, Costa Rica, Arabia Saudi o medio sudamérica con jugadores que no jugarían ni en el Langreo CF en España



Yo supongo que cuando vean el percal improvisarán y dirán que se sigue la clasificación FIFA para que las mejores no jueguen entre ellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Italia sabe que hace daño a España a la contra,
> así le ha funcionado para eliminar a España en las dos últimas Eurocopas, 2016 y 2021,
> 
> para que cambiar?
> ...



Cualquiera sabe que hace daño a España a la contra. Sobamos sobamos y cuando pasamos medio campo si nos la roban patapçum parriba a sus delanteros. Busi, Koke y Eric ni la huelen y se plantan delante de Unai. Suecia e Italia no necesitaron más que eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Bueno pues ya he descargado, en fin, haber ahora que nos espera este día, vamos a ponernos un tirito.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo le veo cero posibilidades a España
> 
> Ni prórroga ni penaltis
> Humillación en 90 minutos



Nos van a hacer lo mismo que en la euro y lo mismo que Suecia. Chiesa nos la volverá a meter y nosotros nos quedaremos en 0. 1-0. A la calle.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y te garantiza al menos plaza en la repesca del mundial.



Te garantiza 2 plazas a los 2 mejores que lo necesiten

Si por ejemplo lo necesitan Francia, España y Bélgica y quedan en este orden al final el domingo la que no podría optar es Bélgica.

Es un ejemplo


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Chiesa es desequilibrante 

Puede marcar la diferencia, esperemos que no


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

Los partidos hay que jugarlos señores... dejémonos de mariconadas.

Aunque tampoco estoy muy confiante...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Chiesa no está en un grande de Inglaterra o España por su ovalada forma y pocas ganas de labores defensivas, si no estaba en una de estas ligas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Haciendo memoria.
2016 Italia 1 España 1..les devolvimos la tostada s los italianos en casa..con los jugadores no convocados por del bosque y que lopetegui si convoco..de no ser por la tontería de ramos...ahí en ese partido costa derroyo a núcleo defensivo italiano..
En 2017 derroicion absoluta a Italia con falso 9..con toques rápido Y TIROs puerta si hasta de Gea paraba balones y todo..
En este año autobús muralla china..nos marcan el gol porque Laporte despejó de pena .y en la prórroga cuando Italia estaba al borde del agotamiento.. sacamos a Thiago Alcántara que hizo un concierto de pases hacia atrás..todo lo contrario que hacía con lopetegui


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

A Traoré no lo ha convocado para la Nations League, creo... si no hoy en el 2º tiempo cuando hubiera salido, hubiera enchufado 3 chicharros mínimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> A Traoré no lo ha convocado para la Nations League, creo... si no hoy en el 2º tiempo cuando hubiera salido, hubiera enchufado 3 chicharros mínimo.




La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

En la prensa y en podcast le tienen muchas ganas a LE

Es posible con la potra que tiene que les dé un zas en tó la boca...es muy capaz, todavía recuerdo el 6-0 a Alemania que yo pensaba que nos iban a meter una pila de goles


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

El que gane esta noche no resta importancia o veracidad a lo que se pueda decir a nivel de crítica de esta selección y de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Francia e Italia han ido con sus equipos de la euro?.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El que gane esta noche no resta importancia o veracidad a lo que se pueda decir a nivel de crítica de esta selección y de Luis Enrique.



Nada nada. Los buenos resultados ahogan cualquier crítica

Es como el tío que cae mal en una empresa pero es el que más factura...tapa todas la bocas


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Francia e Italia han ido con sus equipos de la euro?.



Italia tiene alguna baja, pero nosotros vamos con muchas sobretodo delante


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Nos vamos a reir cuando Italia no pueda con nuestro paquismo, si fuerais listos cual roboc apostaríais en contra de la victoria italiana


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

A todo esto,

Ander Herrera, titular en el gran PSG lo tienen vetado en la selección?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Nada nada. Los buenos resultados ahogan cualquier crítica
> 
> Es como el tío que cae mal en una empresa pero es el que más factura...tapa todas la bocas



NO. Por mucho que llegáramos a semis de la euro para mí esta selección juega muy mal y la mitad no deberían estar en esta selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> A todo esto,
> 
> Ander Herrera, titular en el gran PSG lo tienen vetado en la selección?



Para LE sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Italia tiene alguna baja, pero nosotros vamos con muchas sobretodo delante



Ya, si que vamos con lo que vamos ya lo he visto xD, Francia lleva a sus mamadous?, Me refiero a los grandes mamadous, ya me imagino que mamadous llevan xD.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nos vamos a reir cuando Italia no pueda con nuestro paquismo, si fuerais listos cual roboc apostaríais en contra de la victoria italiana



Esta Italia hace 10 años no hubiera llegado ni a las semis de la euro. Con eso ya te digo como está el fútbol actual.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nos vamos a reir cuando Italia no pueda con nuestro paquismo, si fuerais listos cual roboc apostaríais en contra de la victoria italiana



Mira es posible todo, pero recuerdo hace 4 meses leer y ver medios de comunicación de todas las partes del mundo, italianos y sudacas también ví, y todos daban favorito a Italia para GANAR el partido ojo, como que eran muy superiores a España.

Ponían el partido como de hombres contra niños y luego ya se vió que Italia (los hombres) no olian el balón ni creaban peligro salvo un par de contras que una les entró más por la defensa que no despejó que por habilidad de ellos. España (los niños) hizo una partido de puta madre, marcó un gol de dibujos animados, y si Poyarzabal no fuera tan manterola fallando con el portero batido hubieramos jugado la final...

Al día siguiente ví esos mismos medios y sacaban pecho porque habían ganado a los penaltys, pero todos reconocían que Italia no había sido el equipazo que habia dominado a los demás equipos y que si España tuviera puntería y un goleador hubiera pasado sobrada porque Italia estaba a verlas venir.

Hoy sí veo más floja a España por la gente que falta, pero vete a saber que son muy capaces de conjurarse y meterle la del pulpo a los spaghetti. Y LE tiene potra del mismo tipo que el madrí. Asi que al 50% al menos está la cosa


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para LE sí.



Recuerdo a Bellerín que siendo elegido el mejor lateral derecho de la Premier, no iba a la selección,

pero este es otro como Isco, desde que se hizo vegano empezó su declive,

Bellerín, 26 años y en el Betis
Isco, 29 años y ya parece un exjugador,
(están en los mejores años de un atleta)

pasaron de ser top mundiales a mediocres en 3-4 años, desde que se convirtieron en veganos...
casualidad?









Así me hice vegano: la confesión de Héctor Bellerín


Héctor Bellerín cuenta cómo se hizo vegano, cómo tiene más energía, cómo se siente más rápido y recuperar mejor en carrera, y cómo sus compañeros del Arsenal le hacen bromas.



www.google.com


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> A todo esto,
> 
> Ander Herrera, titular en el gran PSG lo tienen vetado en la selección?



Cuanto más se lo nombren menos lo va a llamar solo por joder.

Con Llorente pasaba lo mismo: estaba de dulce y no lo llamaba hasta que le salío de las pelotas convocarle


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya, si que vamos con lo que vamos ya lo he visto xD, Francia lleva a sus mamadous?, Me refiero a los grandes mamadous, ya me imagino que mamadous llevan xD.



Sí, claro

Es que o los lleva o franceses no tiene, caraestaca


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Cuanto más se lo nombren menos lo va a llamar solo por joder.
> 
> Con Llorente pasaba lo mismo: estaba de dulce y no lo llamaba hasta que le salío de las pelotas convocarle



Y lo puso de lateral derecho

LE hace lo que le sale de los cojones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Recuerdo a Bellerín que siendo elegido el mejor lateral derecho de la Premier, no iba a la selección,
> 
> pero este es otro como Isco, desde que se hizo vegano empezó su declive,
> 
> ...



Pero ser el mejor de la premier muchas veces no significa nada. De Gea creo que ha ganado varios años.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero ser el mejor de la premier muchas veces no significa nada. De Gea creo que ha ganado varios años.



Porque en jugada normal con balón en juego para mucho y evita bastantes goles...

El problema de De Gea (y muchos porteros) es en ciertas facetas del juego como penaltis o balón parado.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Y lo puso de lateral derecho
> 
> LE hace lo que le sale de los cojones



Y le preguntaban a Llorente por eso de jugar de lateral en entrevistas y estaba encantado de la vida

Pa que veas


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta Italia hace 10 años no hubiera llegado ni a las semis de la euro. Con eso ya te digo como está el fútbol actual.



El problema es que parece que venimos de que nos hundieran dandonos una tunda cuando venimos de unos penaltis y por si fuera poco, las desconfianza hacia el equipo español es todavía mayor como si jugara un once titular del Getafe, el once que lleva sobre el papel no está mal aunque otra cosa es el juego y si hablamos de suplencias que se empiece hablando del rival, de que Donnarumma se fue al PSG para ser suplente, Verratti tambien en el PSG lleva 3 partidos, Chiesa no está jugando tanto, Pellegrini por ahí, Chiellini no da para más, podría burscarlos a todos...


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero ser el mejor de la premier muchas veces no significa nada. De Gea creo que ha ganado varios años.



Si, por eso era titularísimo en la selección,

y era la opción del Real Madrid si no es por el famoso fax,

ya después apareció Kepa (otro que tal baila) y Unai Simón (este parece que ha salio weno),

pero es que Bellerín apenas olió la selección.
(Ahora que es un comehierbas mucho menos).


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El problema es que parece que venimos de que nos hundieran dandonos una tunda cuando venimos de unos penaltis y por si fuera poco, las desconfianza hacia el equipo español es todavía mayor como si jugara un once titular del Getafe, el once que lleva sobre el papel no está mal aunque otra cosa es el juego y si hablamos de suplencias que se empiece hablando del rival, de que Donnarumma se fue al PSG para ser suplente, Verratti tambien en el PSG lleva 3 partidos, Chiesa no está jugando tanto, Pellegrini por ahí, Chiesa no da para más, podría burscarlos a todos...



Bueno, es que la selección italiana por nombres no es tanto,

me recuerda a la selección española del 2008, jugadores jóvenes que aún no eran "estrellas" mundiales,

pero como equipo son la ostia,
llevan 36 partidos sin perder.





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El problema es que parece que venimos de que nos hundieran dandonos una tunda cuando venimos de unos penaltis y por si fuera poco, las desconfianza hacia el equipo español es todavía mayor como si jugara un once titular del Getafe, el once que lleva sobre el papel no está mal aunque otra cosa es el juego y si hablamos de suplencias que se empiece hablando del rival, de que Donnarumma se fue al PSG para ser suplente, Verratti tambien en el PSG lleva 3 partidos, Chiesa no está jugando tanto, Pellegrini por ahí, Chiesa no da para más, podría burscarlos a todos...



Es que al único equipo bueno que ganó Italia fué a Bélgica. A Inglaterra también, pero porque racanearon durante la final. Si los ingleses llegan a jugar como saben les hubieran machacado a la contra, pero se encontraron con el golito y sólo miraban el reloj.

Y ojo que Austria les llevó a la prorroga 1-1 y ganaron 2-1 porque los de Austria metieron un gol en fuera de juego por un pelo y hay VAR, que si no habría que haber visto si Italia les hubiera empatado con lo que quedaba


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El problema es que parece que venimos de que nos hundieran dandonos una tunda cuando venimos de unos penaltis y por si fuera poco, las desconfianza hacia el equipo español es todavía mayor como si jugara un once titular del Getafe, el once que lleva sobre el papel no está mal aunque otra cosa es el juego y si hablamos de suplencias que se empiece hablando del rival, de que Donnarumma se fue al PSG para ser suplente, Verratti tambien en el PSG lleva 3 partidos, Chiesa no está jugando tanto, Pellegrini por ahí, Chiellini no da para más, podría burscarlos a todos...





Desde al batacazo de no ir al mundial, en el que volvimos a hacer el ridiculo, Italia ha hecho un proyecto con jugadores jovenes y los jugadores que se habían metido el batacazo en el mundial. Lo que volvieron a rehacerse de una forma sería.


Amunike 2.0 lo que hace es cargarse jugadores veteranos validos para traer a jugadores del Barsa que llevan 3 partidos en primera y no demostrarón nada. Y mas si el tío es un subnormal prepotente y chulo que no ayuda. Junto que ves que cada partido que jugamos los hacemos peor y peor y peor y peor. Sin evolucionar nada.


Amunike 2.0 lo que es, es un entrenador de filiales no de equipos grandes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Al menos está marcos Alonso alguien ALTO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Desde al batacazo de no ir al mundial, en el que volvimos a hacer el ridiculo, Italia ha hecho un proyecto con jugadores jovenes y los jugadores que se habían metido el batacazo en el mundial. Lo que volvieron a rehacerse de una forma sería.
> 
> 
> Amunike 2.0 lo que hace es cargarse jugadores veteranos validos para traer a jugadores del Barsa que llevan 3 partidos en primera y no demostrarón nada. Y mas si el tío es un subnormal prepotente y chulo que no ayuda. Junto que ves que cada partido que jugamos los hacemos peor y peor y peor y peor. Sin evolucionar nada.
> ...



En el mundial fue culpa del CALVO.menis mal que costa nos salvó


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Al menos está marcos Alonso alguien ALTO



Seguro que juega Reguilón


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

España

Unai Simón, Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Gavi; Oyarzabal, Sarabia y Ferrán Torres.

Italia

Donnarumma, Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Bastoni, Emerson; Verratti, Jorginho, Barella; Pellegrini, Bernartdeschi, Chiesa e Insign


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Oct 2021)

Ole los cojones. Titular un chaval con 3 partidos en primera.

Italia vs España, última hora desde San Siro en directo: onces oficiales, novedades...


Jugandose un titulo.


Amunike esta mal de la cabeza.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta Italia hace 10 años no hubiera llegado ni a las semis de la euro. Con eso ya te digo como está el fútbol actual.



Tampoco exageremos, Donnaruma, Bonucci, Jorginho y Verratti son jugadores top-10 en su puesto, y Chiesa va para crack. Ahí ya tienes 5 de 11 que hubiesen jugado hace 10 años y hace 20 también.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> España
> 
> Unai Simón, Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Gavi; Oyarzabal, Sarabia y Ferrán Torres.
> 
> ...



Toma toma pastilla de goma: Marcos Alonso y Gavi con 2 cojones

Italia juega con 12 eh rascanalgas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Bueno


barullo dijo:


> Toma toma pastilla de goma: Marcos Alonso y Gavi con 2 cojones



Marcos Alonso el alto y sabe tirar faltas .no es un cojo sin experiencia. Ya estuvo con lopetegui


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Dos centrales zurdos...pero tampoco hay mucho más.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Oct 2021)

La pachangada esa es un torneo de verano que se disputa en octubre.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno
> Marcos Alonso el alto y sabe tirar faltas .no es un cojo sin experiencia. Ya estuvo con lopetegui



Ya, pero hace años que no viene ¿estará bien conjuntado? yo creo que no...sólo conoce a Azpilicueta


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> España
> 
> Unai Simón, Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Gavi; Oyarzabal, Sarabia y Ferrán Torres.
> 
> ...



Pensaba que iba a sacar esa alineación pero con Reguilón y Mikel Merino,

más que nada porque Marcos Alonso suele jugar con defensa de tres,
pero no deja de ser del mismo nivel top,

el que me sorprende es el chavalín,

igual y es el "nuevo Pedri",
(Como si Pedri ya fuera un veterano  )


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

E


barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero hace años que no viene ¿estará bien conjuntado? yo creo que no...sólo conoce a Azpilicueta



S parte del Chelsea que nos tumbo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La pachangada esa es un torneo de verano que se disputa en octubre.



La UEFA prohibio los amistosos para hacer este torneo demigrante en y quedarse con el pastel


----------



## Arthur69 (6 Oct 2021)

Confío en que Luis Enrique pierda 28 - 0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Si, por eso era titularísimo en la selección,
> 
> y era la opción del Real Madrid si no es por el famoso fax,
> 
> ...



De Gea jamás ha sido titular de verdad en la selección. No fue capaz de sentar a Casillas y cuando le tocó jamás jugó bien hasta ser sentado por kepa y Unai.
Lo del Madrí no lo entendí jamás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Al menos está marcos Alonso alguien ALTO



Que en el lateral no sirve para gran cosa. Y le quita velocidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> España
> 
> Unai Simón, Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Gavi; Oyarzabal, Sarabia y Ferrán Torres.
> 
> ...



Lo de gAVI Ya es para reírse de todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tampoco exageremos, Donnaruma, Bonucci, Jorginho y Verratti son jugadores top-10 en su puesto, y Chiesa va para crack. Ahí ya tienes 5 de 11 que hubiesen jugado hace 10 años y hace 20 también.



Esta Italia hace 10 años no le gana ni a España, ni a aquella italia ni a Alemania.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno
> Marcos Alonso el alto y sabe tirar faltas .no es un cojo sin experiencia. Ya estuvo con lopetegui



Y al principio con LE pero dejó de llevarle porque fallaba en defensa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La UEFA prohibio los amistosos para hacer este torneo demigrante en y quedarse con el pastel



Y la FIFA ya esta planteandose celebrar un mundial cada dos años, cagate lorito.


----------



## HDR (6 Oct 2021)

Puta mierda de torneo interrumpiendo la Liga a cada instante.


La alineación de España es de puta risa, estarán de risas también los italianos si hoy no le meten un meneo a esta mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que en el lateral no sirve para gran cosa. Y le quita velocidad.



pues mira cuando nos toco RUSIA y su lateral de 1,88 .-..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De Gea jamás ha sido titular de verdad en la selección. No fue capaz de sentar a Casillas y cuando le tocó jamás jugó bien hasta ser sentado por kepa y Unai.
> Lo del Madrí no lo entendí jamás.



EL PROBLEMA ES que de gea alterna partidos donde literalmente lo para todo..como con cagadas epicas..
ejemplo UNited GRANADA,,, el degea lo PARO todo LITERALmente


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Oct 2021)

Viendo al Farsa ¿ no ha quedado demostrado ya que Busquet está mayor para ciertas cosas...?

Si tiene a Mikel


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Viendo al Farsa ¿ no ha quedado demostrado ya que Busquet está mayor para ciertas cosas...?
> 
> Si tiene a Mikel



Pero aqui tiene otros compañeros


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Bueno, a ver que tal se da.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Viendo al Farsa ¿ no ha quedado demostrado ya que Busquet está mayor para ciertas cosas...?
> 
> Si tiene a Mikel



El remplazo eran Thiago KOKE Isco .y salvo KOKE esos 2 están perdidos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues mira cuando nos toco RUSIA y su lateral de 1,88 .-..



Rusia nos ganó porque el calvo se cargó al entrenador y los jugadores fueron incapaces de poner los huevos encima de la mesa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rusia nos ganó porque el calvo se cargó al entrenador y los jugadores fueron incapaces de poner los huevos encima de la mesa.



Ramos casi le zurra al calvo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Puta mierda de torneo interrumpiendo la Liga a cada instante.
> 
> 
> La alineación de España es de puta risa, estarán de risas también los italianos si hoy no le meten un meneo a esta mierda.



Puta mierda de ligas interrupiendo los partidos de selecciones cada dos por tres.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rusia nos ganó porque el calvo se cargó al entrenador y los jugadores fueron incapaces de poner los huevos encima de la mesa.



Costa los puso en el campo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ramos casi le zurra al calvo.



Pero en el campo no hicieron una mierda. Casi nos elimina Marruecos.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Pitan el himno los spaguettis


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Esperemos que España gane y se la devuelva a los spaghetti por lo de las semis en la pasada Eurocopa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pitan el himno los spaguettis



Sí, me extrañó la verdad!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El remplazo eran Thiago KOKE Isco .y salvo KOKE esos 2 están perdidos



El reemplazo es Rodri+Llorente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EL PROBLEMA ES que de gea alterna partidos donde literalmente lo para todo..como con cagadas epicas..
> ejemplo UNited GRANADA,,, el degea lo PARO todo LITERALmente



Pues por eso no puede ser portero de equipo grande ni de selección.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Marca Gabi


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Puta mierda de ligas interrupiendo los partidos de selecciones cada dos por tres.



Además de que habla de lo que no sabe, porque hay clasificación al mundial tambien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero en el campo no hicieron una mierda. Casi nos elimina Marruecos.



Si y aspas nos salvó..que cojones hasta un ciego vio que Rusia haría un autobús y pedían una dupla Costa Aspas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Marca Gabi



Ojalá estuviera Gabi. El que está es Gavi


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Hombre, los spaghetti cantan su himno con entusiasmo y mucha pasión la verdad 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El reemplazo es Rodri+Llorente.



Pero si a llorente lo ponen de defensa lateral


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ojalá estuviera Gabi. El que está es Gavi



Ah Gabi cuando del bosque no lo convoco en 2014..


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Tanto que hablaris, Bonucci que ni le he nombrado es otro que ya tiene una edac


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta Italia hace 10 años no le gana ni a España, ni a aquella italia ni a Alemania.



Hace 10 años (bueno, 11), Italia quedo última en su grupo del Mundial, por detrás de Eslovaquia, Paraguay y Nueva Zelanda.

Menos lobos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Oct 2021)

Ojalá le caiga un saco de goles a España y echen al chuloputas de Luis Enrique...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tanto que hablaris, Bonucci que ni le he nombrado es otro que ya tiene una edac



y sigue siendo bueno y mejor que los nuestros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hace 10 años (bueno, 11), Italia quedo última en su grupo del Mundial, por detrás de Eslovaquia, Paraguay y Nueva Zelanda.
> 
> Menos lobos.



Italia fue finalista de la euro 2012.

cuidado que los lobos te comen.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Oct 2021)

30', toca España, y ya me cago en el daño que ha hecho al fútbol el guardiolaismo.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Ojalá le caiga un saco de goles a España y echen al chuloputas de Luis Enrique...



Siempre estáis igual los odiapersonajes

Cuando no es Luis Enrique, es Piqué, o el que sea que os moleste del Barsa o catalán

sois muy cansinos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Siempre estáis igual los odiapersonajes
> 
> Cuando no es Luis Enrique, es Piqué, o el que sea que os moleste del Barsa o catalán
> 
> sois muy cansinos



Mira que yo he defendido a LE, pero se le ha ido ya la bola.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> y sigue siendo bueno y mejor que los nuestros



Y la Juve está ahí ahí con el Farsa en la liga


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Por qué le pitan al portero de Italia en San Siro? Mi no entender!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por qué le pitan al portero de Italia en San Siro? Mi no entender!
> Pozdrawiam.



Por pesetero


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira que yo he defendido a LE, pero se le ha ido ya la bola.



Es igual pero desear que pierda tu equipo porque está fulano o mengano es ser mala gente o de ser un niño pequeñito


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por pesetero



¿ Es taxista ?


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por qué le pitan al portero de Italia en San Siro? Mi no entender!
> Pozdrawiam.



Porque fichó por el PSG


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es igual pero desear que pierda tu equipo porque está fulano o mengano es ser mala gente o de ser un niño pequeñito



LE es un resentido al que le importa una mierda la selección. Sólo su ego y su farsa..y bastante maleducado en las ruedas de prensa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Presión adelantada con un delantero rápido habria contras letales


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Es taxista ?



Peseto, eso es un peseto


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> LE es un resentido al que le importa una mierda la selección. Sólo su ego y su farsa..y bastante maleducado en las ruedas de prensa.



Que si, que si...

que cuando juega la selección sieeeempre os tenéis que buscar un villano: antes era Piqué, ahora Luis Enrique...

...y hace 10 años era Iker por ser amigo de Xavi...

y así estamos to la puta vida con vosotros cuando juega la selección


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> LE es un resentido al que le importa una mierda la selección. Sólo su ego y su farsa..y bastante maleducado en las ruedas de prensa.



A mi me resulta muy nvtritivo que se encare con la prensa


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

No se olvida que estuviera 'coqueteando' con la Juventus durante bastante tiempo, teniendo incluso muy avanzada su contratación con la 'Vecchia Signora' y llegando incluso a decir públicamente que podría ser una posibilidad. El eterno rival del Milan es la Juventus de Turín y ese acto fue como golpe directo al estómago. Hay que recordar que un Milan-Juventus en Italia es práctimantene como un Real Madrid-Barça en España. Un Clásico. A todo este cóctel se suma además que Gianluigi Donnarumma era capitán de aquel Milan, donde estuvo militando desde 2015 hasta 2021. Estos últimos meses llegó la estocada final para la afición del Milan cuando decidió marcharse como agente libre al PSG.
Ahora entiendo los pitos jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que si, que si...
> 
> que cuando juega la selección sieeeempre os tenéis que buscar un villano: antes era Piqué, ahora Luis Enrique...
> 
> ...



Yo cuando lopetegui la prensa preguntaba que hacía Diego Costa convocado..(que había marcado 17 goles con el Chelsea en 2016)


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Huy casi ahi la hemos tenido


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Ya la acabamos de tener


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Ah oyarzabal..y en serio no había que convocar a Rafa MIR


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

La puta puntería como siempre no me jodas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Oct 2021)

me he cenado una cazuela de callos. vengo a por el postre


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Menudo personaje donnarumma si te descuidas te vende como judas jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y la Juve está ahí ahí con el Farsa en la liga



No por sus centrales.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Oct 2021)

Porque son tan bajitos los jugadores españoles? Te sales de busquets y algun defensa y son todos enanos y si son del Barcelona es casi la norma, Pedri, Gavi...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Ves narcos Alonso hace pases hacia alante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A mi me resulta muy nvtritivo que se encare con la prensa



A mí eso me encanta, pero con la selección toma decisiones sin sentido alguno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque son tan bajitos los jugadores españoles? Te sales de busquets y algun defensa y son todos enanos y si son del Barcelona es casi la norma, Pedri, Gavi...



Marcos Alonso mide 1.88


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero aqui tiene otros compañeros



Si, pero su edad e incapacidad de correr hacia atrás es la misma.

No sé, yo creo que es hora de jubilarse con honores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Bueno veamos, no me da buena espina, sorpresa bienvenida que este marcos Alonso de lateral.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Gollll!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Marcos Alonso mide 1.88



En las bandas necesitas jugadores rápidos y con centro. Me gusta Alonso pero es el 3º-4º para el lateral izmierdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Siiii, vamos a ganar el mundial hostia!!!!!! Ah no que ha eso no vamos.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Lo dicho, nos iban a aplastar los macarronis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Y encima marcan. En la próxima convocatoria mete a Riki Puig y a Mingueza.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Goooool


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En las bandas necesitas jugadores rápidos y con centro. Me gusta Alonso pero es el 3º-4º para el lateral izmierdo.



Pues mira marcos Alonso inicia la jugada y pum.gol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En las bandas necesitas jugadores rápidos y con centro. Me gusta Alonso pero es el 3º-4º para el lateral izmierdo.



En el Chelsea está haciendo muy buena temporada.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Ese gol te lo falla Morralla fijo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si, pero su edad e incapacidad de correr hacia atrás es la misma.
> 
> No sé, yo creo que es hora de jubilarse con honores



Ya ha dado bastante de sí, y ha sido uno de los grandes jugadores de la selección de toda la historia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Mira caso marca marcos Alonso.que tiene un chut letal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Donaruma es la mayor vendida de humo reciente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Llega a tragarse donaruma esa y le sacan a palos del estadio...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

Pues estábamos jugando bien y hemos metido un muy buen chicarro.

Luis Enrique si no fuera un gilipollas de catálogo ya le estarían construyendo estatuas por todo el país.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Madre del jamón hermoso qué potra tienen los spaguetti


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique que te coman la polla todos los españolitos fachas

A comer pollas periodistas merenguefachas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues mira marcos Alonso inicia la jugada y pum.gol



He dicho que me gusta Alonso, pero es menos rápido que otros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el Chelsea está haciendo muy buena temporada.



Y recordáis cuando teníamos s ARBELOA de lateral..era serio..y no pasaba ni Dios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el Chelsea está haciendo muy buena temporada.



Es un buen lateral pero Alba y Gayá son mejores.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues estábamos jugando bien y hemos metido un muy buen chicarro.
> 
> Luis Enrique si no fuera un gilipollas de catálogo ya le estarían construyendo estatuas por todo el país.



Ya te gustaría a ti tener los huevos que tiene lucho


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Oct 2021)

qué ha psado? estaba con el guasap


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> He dicho que me gusta Alonso, pero es menos rápido que otros.



Si hemos tenido a ARBELOA ahi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y recordáis cuando teníamos s ARBELOA de lateral..era serio..y no pasaba ni Dios



un gran lateral, por mucho que no guste a algunos. Y Juanfran.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

No os vengáis arriba que tenemos que volver a nuestro espléndido juego de pases en defensa, perderla , unai hacer el gilipollas y gol.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Llega a tragarse donaruma esa y le sacan a palos del estadio...



Haber, en realidad no es fácil jugar con ese antecedente y encima en San Siro y la afición no se lo perdona y eso creas o no te da ansiedad y muchos nervios no está a gusto donnarumma hoy 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mira caso marca marcos Alonso.que tiene un chut letal.



Sí, y saca bien las faltas.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> qué ha psado? estaba con el guasap



Pasaté al telegram, ¿es que no habeis aprendido nada?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Ya le he puesto 1 eurito al empate.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

No es Italia, es el Getafe de Michel. 
Baño de LE y sus chavales


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Joder, parece mentira con lo soporífero que era esta Eurocopa y lo bien que están hoy.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> qué ha psado? estaba con el guasap



Que podiamos ir 3-0 ya

nos tenemos que conformar con 1-0


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Llega a tragarse donaruma esa y le sacan a palos del estadio...



Futuro pcm. Ya puede echarle billetes...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Joder, parece mentira con lo soporífero que era esta Eurocopa y lo bien que están hoy.



Contra Italia España jugó bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Futuro pcm. Ya puede echarle billetes...


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> No es Italia, es el Getafe de Michel.
> Baño de LE y sus chavales



Descarao

los spaguetti parecen un San Marino de la vida que no salen de su campo


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Contra Italia España jugó bien.



Con mucho menos peligro y pegada, pero sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Joder, parece mentira con lo soporífero que era esta Eurocopa y lo bien que están hoy.




Es que es mentira, es una ilusión, la cabra siempre tira al monte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Puede llegar a ser ferran torres el mejor delantero que ha tenido España en eones? No le sigo mucho pero le veo madera


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que es mentira, es una ilusión, la cabra siempre tira al monte.



Espero que no. Así da gusto. Y con menos bilis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Jajaja Busquets y Unai, ya vuelven las andadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Busquets ya la está liando.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puede llegar a ser ferran torres el mejor delantero que ha tenido España en eones? No le sigo mucho pero le veo madera



Lleva muy buena media de goles en la selección: 21 partidos 11 goles

Villa no sé si tenía mejor balance


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Espero que no. Así da gusto. Y con menos bilis.



No es bilis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Busquets ya la está liando.



Está acabado, va por nepotismo puro y duro del seleccionador...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puede llegar a ser ferran torres el mejor delantero que ha tenido España en eones? No le sigo mucho pero le veo madera



No va a ser villa pero está claro que es lo mejor que tenemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lleva muy buena media de goles en la selección: 21 partidos 11 goles
> 
> Villa no sé si tenía mejor balance



Según la wiki más o menos llevaba esos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Joder está morralla en la grada, la madre que me pario.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lleva muy buena media de goles en la selección: 21 partidos 11 goles
> 
> Villa no sé si tenía mejor balance



No se que números tiene, son las sensaciones... en el gol por ejemplo ha hecho un remate espectacular, no me imagino a Vinicius con esa sutileza


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Está acabado, va por nepotismo puro y duro del seleccionador...



Busquets lleva ya alguna cagadita!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es bilis.



Decía en general. A mí la forma de jugar en la Eurocopa me hizo supurar ríos de bilis rabiosa.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se que números tiene, son las sensaciones... en el gol por ejemplo ha hecho un remate espectacular, no me imagino a Vinicius con esa sutileza



Es que con Venancius pasa lo mismo que con Ausencio:

A lo mejor es que no es tan bueno como pensais


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Joder, parece mentira con lo soporífero que era esta Eurocopa y lo bien que están hoy.



Es que aquí hemos atacado por la banda...a diferencia de hace meses


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Hoy se echa de menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Muy buena parada de Unai, Italia lo tiene claro, y tenerlo claro es lo que le hizo ganar la euro.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Bien el porterito bien


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Buen tiro de Italia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que con Venancius pasa lo mismo que con Ausencio:
> 
> A lo mejor es que no es tan bueno como pensais



El chaval está bien. Pero no va a marcar nunca 20 goles por temporada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Nos están perdonando.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Falla el Insigne jajaja  que se jodan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Vamos hostia que salga morralla desde la grada!!!!!.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos hostia que salga morralla desde la grada!!!!!.



Lesionado sino lo habrían convocado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Madre mía el Gabri ese hace un contraataque lento de cojones y los comentaristas se la empiezan a chupar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Y el tal Gavi pues no se... parece un jugador aseadito técnicamente, canijo, de esos que el barca fabrica como churros y poco más.

Vamos, recuerdo lo que hacía messi con 18 años y es una diferencia sideral...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Nunca hemos ganado a Italia en Italia, ¿no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y el tal Gavi pues no se... parece un jugador aseadito técnicamente, canijo, de esos que el barca fabrica como churros y poco más.
> 
> Vamos, recuerdo lo que hacía messi con 18 años y es una diferencia sideral...



Otro bluff tipo Aleñá.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y el tal Gavi pues no se... parece un jugador aseadito técnicamente, canijo, de esos que el barca fabrica como churros y poco más.
> 
> Vamos, recuerdo lo que hacía messi con 18 años y es una diferencia sideral...



es la genetica suparió


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nunca hemos ganado a Italia en Italia, ¿no?



"*España solo ha sido capaz de vencer en dos ocasiones:* en Bolonia en 1930 (2-3) y en Cagliari en 1971 (1-2). Además, en ambos casos eran amistosos, por lo que *La Roja nunca ha ganado a Italia en partido oficial en su casa."*


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nunca hemos ganado a Italia en Italia, ¿no?



Si hace mucho y nos querían tirar al pilón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Sandro, Munir,...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si hace mucho y nos querían tirar al pilón



Estuvimos a punto con lopetegui pero Ramos hizo su error por partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Bonucci a la calle.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y el tal Gavi pues no se... parece un jugador aseadito técnicamente, canijo, de esos que el barca fabrica como churros y poco más.
> 
> Vamos, recuerdo lo que hacía messi con 18 años y es una diferencia sideral...



Joder qué comparaciones haces, cansaliebres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sandro, Munir,...



Sandro hizo la estupidez de irse al Everton..


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Ojito que se han dado cuenta de que son bastante cerdetes


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Le echa a pesar de la actuación lacrimogena de Verratti, si no se conmueve con eso es que ese tío no tiene corazón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

No me parece que sea expulsión. Busquets es factoría Far$A fingiendo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ojito que se han dado cuenta de que son bastante cerdetes



En el minuto 20 o así han decidido que, ganar o perder, iban a dar más palos que un equipo de béisbol y ahí siguen.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Jojojo 

me parto con los spaguetti lo gilipollas que son a veces: a la puta calle


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Buena oportunidad, todo sea dicho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me parece que sea expulsión. Busquets es factoría Far$A fingiendo.



Un codazo a la cara..eso es amarilla


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

¡Veis nenes! para esto sí valen los jugadores del farsa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me parece que sea expulsión. Busquets es factoría Far$A fingiendo.




Yo tampoco creo que sea expulsión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Deulufeu hizo la ESTUPIDEZ Suprema de regresar al barsa..cuando despuntaba en el Milan..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sandro, Munir,...



Buah el kirkic, a ese le deben 3 balones de oro por lo menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Deulufeu hizo la ESTUPIDEZ Suprema de regresar al barsa..cuando despuntaba en el Milan..



Eso no es una marca de gafas?


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que sea expulsión.



A la puta calle y sacabao


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Aquí cada uno ve lo que quiere ver... esta es la opinión de Marca 



> *Gavi*
> 
> No muestra nervios por su debut y por todo lo que se ha hablado de él. Defensivamente, trabajando un montón para contener en el medio campo. Tardó en entrar en juego pero en cuanto lo hizo rompió líneas con facilidad, demostrando que tiene mucho talento.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me parece que sea expulsión. Busquets es factoría Far$A fingiendo.



Hombre, ha mejorado bastante, ya no mira...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que sea expulsión.



Eso está marcado desde hace años que no puedes ir con el codo por delante en el salto por muy natural que parezca. Y la única forma de hacerlo cumplir es a base de tarjetas.

Cualquier cosa que pueda dañar la cabeza cada vez está más prohibido, aunque sólo sea por evitarse denuncias de antiguos jugadores con el cerebro hecho papilla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah el kirkic, a ese le deben 3 balones de oro por lo menos.



Bojan pareció resucitar en el Alavés .pero se fue a Inglaterra y otra rotura de cruzado


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Tiki Taki ... Golazo


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Vaya golazo. Ferrán delantero pichichi


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Gollll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Siii joder siiii, viva Luis Enrique, viva la masía, Catalonia independienteeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Goooooool


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

¿Gostáis?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

vaya golazo zupri.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

¿Dónde están los de que Italia nos iba a pasar por encima  ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso no es una marca de gafas?



Era un extremo que era rápido y tal..pero hizo el gilipollas por regresar al barsa siendo titularisimo en el Milan


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siiii, viva Luis Enrique, viva la masía, *Catalonia independienteeeeeeeeee*!!!


----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Oct 2021)

Me encanta Chiesa, es jugadorazo, de otra época. 

0-2!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los de que Italia nos iba a pasar por encima  ?



Pues si hubieran convocado a Marcos Alonso en la euro....de ahí surgieron los dos goles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Las 50 perlas más prometedoras de La Masía al inicio de la década, ¿dónde están ahora?


¿Dónde están las principales promesas de La Masía de principios de la década? Algunos han triunfado en el primer nivel, otros están incluso sin...




www.marca.com





Masip, Montoya, Bellerín, bartra, fontás, muniesa, kaptoum, messi, samper, sanabria,...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues este partido está acabado... 

Ganar hoy para que sirve exactamente? Ya me pierdo con tanto torneo sacado de la manga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Veis nenes! para esto sí valen los jugadores del farsa



Para fingir, porque los goles son de ferran, alonso, oyarzabal y sarabia.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno, pues este partido está acabado...
> 
> Ganar hoy para que sirve exactamente? Ya me pierdo con tanto torneo sacado de la manga



Para ir a la final de Nations League. Torneo mega menor, pero al menos te juegas algo "oficioso" con equipos buenos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ganar hoy para que sirve exactamente?



Da para paja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues si hubieran convocado a Marcos Alonso en la euro....de ahí surgieron los dos goles




Creo que el delantero de España y marcos Alonso son los grandes aciertos de Luis Enrique.

Lo demás llevar a los representados por sus amigos se los puede meter por el culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Deulufeu hizo la ESTUPIDEZ Suprema de regresar al barsa..cuando despuntaba en el Milan..



"despuntaba". Un bluf sobrevalorado.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Esta noche alguno no cena...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Da para paja.



Y perdiendo también


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hombre, ha mejorado bastante, ya no mira...



Que se note la veteranía.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno, pues este partido está acabado...
> 
> Ganar hoy para que sirve exactamente? Ya me pierdo con tanto torneo sacado de la manga



Para jugar la final del domingo contra Francia o Bélgica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Ganar a Italia siempre es bien recibido.

No quiero ser cenizo, pero contra Croacia Luis Enrique el sobrado lo vio ganado, realizo todos los cambios y remontó Croacia, es Italia, yo no me fiaría mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bojan pareció resucitar en el Alavés .pero se fue a Inglaterra y otra rotura de cruzado



En el Stoke no lo hizo mal, pero nunca fue un gran jugador.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siiii, viva Luis Enrique, viva la masía, Catalonia independienteeeeeeeeee!!!



Sí, mucha Masía, pero arruinados.

Ver lo que valía lo que salía de la Masía, y saber la ruina del Barcelona, ya nos muestra el pillaje que ha habido en esa casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Para jugar la final del domingo contra Francia o Bélgica




Televisan El Francia Bélgica?


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Italia sabe que hace daño a España a la contra,
> así le ha funcionado para eliminar a España en las dos últimas Eurocopas, 2016 y 2021,
> 
> para que cambiar?
> ...



Me autocito, podéis llamarme Rappel, quiero mis zankitos


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Falta Camacho, joder


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ganar a Italia siempre es bien recibido.
> 
> No quiero ser cenizo, pero contra Croacia Luis Enrique el sobrado lo vio ganado, realizo todos los cambios y remontó Croacia, es Italia, yo no me fiaría mucho.



Están con 10...its impossible


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Televisan El Francia Bélgica?



Supongo que en Cuatro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sí, mucha Masía, pero arruinados.
> 
> Ver lo que valía lo que salía de la Masía, y saber la ruina del Barcelona, ya nos muestra el pillaje que ha habido en esa casa.




Pero que dices!!!, La masía es la mayor fábrica de talento del planeta, mira a cucú, zenden, reitziguer, todos catalonias!!!, Todos balones de oro!!!!


----------



## Octubrista (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ganar a Italia siempre es bien recibido.
> 
> No quiero ser cenizo, pero contra Croacia Luis Enrique el sobrado lo vio ganado, realizo todos los cambios y remontó Croacia, es Italia, yo no me fiaría mucho.



Luis Enrique ya ha llevado a España a los penaltis con partidos que España tenía ganados como este. Que la cague está en su esencia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



déjale que lleva 6 redbulls


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Me estoy comiendo un owned tremendo


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Televisan El Francia Bélgica?




Creo que si, pero no sé quién


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> déjale que lleva 6 redbulls



Y los mismo de coca y un par de pizzas tarradellas 4 quesos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Creo que si, pero no sé quién



Acabo de ver que lo da la 1.









UEFA Nations League en televisión | Fútbol | GUIA TV


Toda la Programación en TV de UEFA Nations League que se emiten en directo. Dónde ver UEFA Nations League. Eventos, partidos, horarios y Canales en la mejor Guía en televisión por TDT, Satélite.




www.futbolenlatv.es


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Luis Enrique ya ha llevado a España a los penaltis con partidos que España tenía ganados como este. Que la cague está en su esencia.



Cualquiera le aguanta hoy en la rueda de prensa...


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que en Cuatro.



En la primera de TVE
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

La chica del tiempo en la 1 se apellida laplana   


Bueno, bueno, pues tampoco es para tanto...


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno, pues este partido está acabado...
> 
> Ganar hoy para que sirve exactamente? Ya me pierdo con tanto torneo sacado de la manga



Para preparar la eliminatoria de acceso al mundial.


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La chica del tiempo en la 1 se apellida laplana
> 
> Pequeño offtopic...



Esa de la lotería de rojo está tremenda


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Joder, pues el Gavi puede acabar siendo un Iniesta (aunque menos Paco)


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La chica del tiempo en la 1 se apellida laplana
> 
> Pequeño offtopic...



Y además es casi verdad


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

A la de la lotería de daba

A la del tiempo ni hasta arriba de coca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno, pues este partido está acabado...
> 
> Ganar hoy para que sirve exactamente? Ya me pierdo con tanto torneo sacado de la manga



Pues ganas un torneo donde has jugado contra las mejores selecciones europeas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A la de la lotería de daba
> 
> A la del tiempo ni hasta arriba de coca



@Obiwanchernobil te llaman


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Joder, pues el Gavi puede acabar siendo un Iniesta (aunque menos Paco)



Por lo menos no es carbo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La chica del tiempo en la 1 se apellida laplana
> 
> 
> Bueno, bueno, pues tampoco es para tanto...



Yo le daba.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Los spaguetti sacan a Robustiano


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La chica del tiempo en la 1 se apellida laplana
> 
> 
> Bueno, bueno, pues tampoco es para tanto...



Podría ser peor...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Joder, pues el Gavi puede acabar siendo un Iniesta (aunque menos Paco)



Si claro, y Pedri tambien...


----------



## hortera (6 Oct 2021)

que se jodan los putos periodistas juntaletras, la profesión mas rastrera después de político,, viva Luis Enrique, como estoy disfrutando, estoy con Lucho sobre todo por su enfrentamiento contra esos mierdas. Puxa Asturies


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

A tirar del ancianete de Chiellini


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

PERIODISTAS MERENGUEFACHAS A COMER POLLAS AL LUIS ENRIQUE


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> que se jodan los putos periodistas juntaletras, la profesión mas rastrera después de político,, viva Luis Enrique, como estoy disfrutando, estoy con Lucho sobre todo por su enfrentamiento contra esos mierdas. Puxa Asturies



No te vengas tan arriba que falta todo el segundo tiempo, caratrucha


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A tirar del ancianete de Chiellini



Robustiano


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Koeman toma las riendas de Italia 

Perdiendo dos a cero u con 10 se ponen a jugar con 3 centrales


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Bonito autobus que van a plantar


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si claro, y Pedri tambien...



No, Pedri no. Es un pedazo de jugador en mi opinión, pero no tiene los gestos de este chaval.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Por lo menos no es carbo



Ni parece gerente de ferretería


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bonito autobus que van a plantar



Pues que Italia plante lo que quiera que va perdiendo y con uno menos


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Koeman toma las riendas de Italia
> 
> Perdiendo dos a cero u con 10 se ponen a jugar con 3 centrales



Para que no le metan la del oso


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Hay que poner en valor lo que está haciendo España. Hace más de 3 años que a Italia no la metían más de un gol, y llevan 37 partidos seguidos sin perder.

Con 2-0 y un hombre más, parece DIFÍCIL que hoy no les cortemos la racha, pero esto es fútbol.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> PERIODISTAS MERENGUEFACHAS A COMER POLLAS AL LUIS ENRIQUE



Hola lemavos! Te estábamos esperando jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Plántame un pino...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Yeremy?

Nos vamos a la mierda como sociedad


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Ya nos han roto a Ferrán


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Adioa a Ferran


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Oct 2021)

El mismo partido que la semifinal de la Eurocopa, pero con España marcando.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yeremy?
> 
> Nos vamos a la mierda como sociedad



Por lo bajo, le echo doce generaciones canarias...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Acabo de ver que lo da la 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Oct 2021)

Tremendo en Gabi ese. Nunca le había visto, pero da muy buenas sensaciones.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A la de la lotería de daba
> 
> A la del tiempo ni hasta arriba de coca




Pues yo de coca si que la daba.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yeremy?
> 
> Nos vamos a la mierda como sociedad



El hijo del jonathan y la jessi


----------



## hortera (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No te vengas tan arriba que falta todo el segundo tiempo, caratrucha



vale hijoputa


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Lo que no hay que dejar es que se metan en el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Joder les hacen pasar por un tercer y cuarto puesto?, La madre que me parió.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> "despuntaba". Un bluf sobrevalorado.



De eso nada ..marcaba goles si hasta lo convoco lopetegui..y lopetegui solo convocaba a los que estaban en mejor momento sin amiguismos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En el Stoke no lo hizo mal, pero nunca fue un gran jugador.



Uno de esos delanteros que en el pc fútbol sacaban un 73 general


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De eso nada ..marcaba goles si hasta lo convoco lopetegui..y lopetegui solo convocaba a los que estaban en mejor momento sin amiguismos



Y el marqués también le convocó pero todo el mundo se extrañó y su actitud nunca fue la de un jugador top.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Uno de esos delanteros que en el pc fútbol sacaban un 73 general



Y en el Football Manager sería un 3 estrellas decayendo a 2 y media en poco tiempo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el marqués también le convocó pero todo el mundo se extrañó y su actitud nunca fue la de un jugador top.



Cuando ?.si fue un amistoso..que encima lo convoco para no llevarlo en 2014


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

El geremias ese me está gustando y no es coña.


----------



## Señor X (6 Oct 2021)

Oyarzabal fallando goles cantados con España. No importa cuando leas esto.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Si lo sabemos hacer se quedan con 9 a base de torearlos

se pican y pegan patadas...les pasa como a los argentinos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cuando ?.si fue un amistoso..que encima lo convoco para no llevarlo en 2014








Gerard Deulofeu, selección española, convocatoria, Jesé Rodríguez | Goal.com


Son dos de los mayores talentos jóvenes del fútbol español, pero la progresión del canario en el Real Madrid invitaba a pensar en él como el elegido




www.goal.com





"Su primera convocatoria con la selección absoluta, se produce el 25 de mayo de 2014, para un partido de preparación previo al Mundial de Brasil 2014.2829 El 30 de mayo de 2014, en el Sánchez-Pizjuán de Sevilla, debuta en el minuto 79 de partido, en la victoria por 2-0 ante Bolivia.30 En su segundo partido como internacional, disputado el 28 de marzo de 2017 en el Stade de France, provocó el penalti del primer gol y anotó el segundo tanto de la victoria de España ante Francia por 0-2, su primer gol con la absoluta.31"


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Alonso es clavado a marquitos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gerard Deulofeu, selección española, convocatoria, Jesé Rodríguez | Goal.com
> 
> 
> Son dos de los mayores talentos jóvenes del fútbol español, pero la progresión del canario en el Real Madrid invitaba a pensar en él como el elegido
> ...



Si un amistoso que el tintolaba de la federación puso en Sevilla..en vez de irnos a Brasil a aclimatación...y encima fue convocado pero en una lista paralela que no iría a brasil.porque estábamos molidos por la final de Champions bde 2014


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si un amistoso que el tintolaba de la federación puso en Sevilla..en vez de irnos a Brasil a aclimatación...y encima fue convocado pero en una lista paralela que no iría a brasil.porque estábamos molidos por la final de Champions bde 2014



Pero debutó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Buah, porque no queremos, si no se la pasamos al Gabi ese o como coño se llame y se regatea a todos, balón de oro!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

España haciendo el monguer sin rematar a Italia, no quiero decir nada.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El geremias ese me está gustando y no es coña.



Buen descubrimiento del Villareal, sí


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Pvto chiesa, como corre


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Chiellini es un crack todo hay que decirlo el tipo no arroja la toalla y es un perro viejo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> España haciendo el monguer sin rematar a Italia, no quiero decir nada.



Tranqui las cabras que si otro spaguetti va a la calle y entonces comenzará el balonmano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Buah, el geremias es mi descubrimiento del partido, a intentado más regates que toda España en la Eurocopa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero debutó.



Partido no oficial por ser amistoso ante Bolivia...
Ah 2014.no convoco ni a Carvajal.raul García ni isco.ni Gabi.y teníamos a la dupla más goleadora de la liga villa y Costa y el marqués nunca los puso juntos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Me cago en busquets.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

¿Cuánto tiempo puede aguantar Italia así a pesar de los cambios?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

El Bryan mola...


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Koke partidazo sí señor! Todo hay que decirlo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Partido no oficial por ser amistoso ante Bolivia...
> Ah 2014.no convoco ni a Carvajal.raul García ni isco.ni Gabi.y teníamos a la dupla más goleadora de la liga villa y Costa y el marqués nunca los puso juntos



Según la federación sí cuenta: DEULOFEU


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

LE a tope con la chavalería. Me gusta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Si España no marca el tercero Italia va a meter mucha caña los últimos 10 minutos.

Menos mal según los comentaristas que tenemos a Gabi.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Muy bien Koke


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El geremias ese me está gustando y no es coña.



En septiembre en la sub21 ya lo hizo muy bien. Es un ratoncín en el área.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Ha entrado el bryan

Hijo del jony y la vane


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En septiembre en la sub21 ya lo hizo muy bien. Es un ratoncín en el área.




Si, ese perfil es necesario en España.
Que sea capaz de encarar solo vi a olmo en la euro.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El Bryan mola...



Gitano popero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, ese perfil es necesario en España.
> Que sea capaz de encarar solo vi a olmo en la euro.



A mí no me disgusta que esté en la convocatoria. Es un buen jugador y lleva ya más de una temporada a un muy buen nivel.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Vaya cuchillo el Pino


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Jugadon del geremias, si ya tuviéramos un delantero hasta marcariamos.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Pues como gane a ver qué coño le dicen los periolistos al Lucho


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

joder el yeremi, de donde ha salido este?


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Hemos tenido ahi la puntilla


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Y LOS PERIODISTAS MERENGUEFACHAS QUERIAN LLEVAR A AUSENCIO JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

A COMER POLLAS


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Oct 2021)

Yeremi, Bryan... Los nombres es otra muestra más de la tercermundización de los españoles.

E Italia con un negro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder el yeremi, de donde ha salido este?



Villarreal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

El geremias ha revolucionado España, sabes de quién van a hablar mañana los periódicos....siiii joder siiiii Gabi balón de orooooo!!!!!.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Y LOS PERIODISTAS MERENGUEFACHAS QUERIAN LLEVAR A AUSENCIO JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> A COMER POLLAS



La diferencia es el hambre. Es penoso que Ause ya no quiera jugar al fútbol con 25 años.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Locatelli no acaba el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Hisense puede poner publicidad en la euro y el mundial que les va a comprar una TV su puta madre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Yeremi, Bryan... Los nombres es otra muestra más de la tercermundización de los españoles.
> 
> E Italia con un negro...



Adama,...


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La diferencia es el hambre. Es penoso que Ause ya no quiera jugar al fútbol con 25 años.



Es que a lo peor no es tan bueno como creeis


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Cagada pero cagada!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

¿Qué necesidad tenemos de complicarnos la vida?


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hisense puede poner publicidad en la euro y el mundial que les va a comprar una TV su puta madre.



¿son malas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

A ver si dejamos de regalar goles


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

No jodas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Ejem!!! Recordáis mi mensaje de meter el tercero?, Pues eso.

Italia es Italia por su competitividad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que a lo peor no es tan bueno como creeis



Lo era. La lesión y echarse novia le frenaron.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Y LOS PERIODISTAS MERENGUEFACHAS QUERIAN LLEVAR A AUSENCIO JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> A COMER POLLAS



Como nos empaten tras jugar con 10 toda la segunda parte y parte de la primera exijo baneo.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Qué mal no me jodas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Entra Sergio Roberto estamos jodidos


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Tienen mucho oficio joder...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿son malas?




Según mi opinión profesional no son de mi agrado las TV chinas.

Prefiero las koreanas o japonesas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Entra Sergio Roberto estamos jodidos



No hombre, que en el Far$a lo está haciendo bi... ah no, que es al revés.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ejem!!! Recordáis mi mensaje de meter el tercero?, Pues eso.
> 
> Italia es Italia por su competitividad.



Eres un pelín gafe, si


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Que. Tire esa falta Alonso


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Entra Sergio Roberto estamos jodidos



No se puede llevar a otro más malo...


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tienen mucho oficio joder...



Tienen la potra de que les regalan el gol


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2021)

No es ni un error el gol. Es una RIDICULEZ


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Nada que temer. Los juveniles se los mean en la cara a Italia


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Chiellini ha revolucionado el partido vaya jefe, vaya crack!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Qué manía de jugar el balón en defensa.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Como nos empaten tras jugar con 10 toda la segunda parte y parte de la primera exijo baneo.



Comeme el rabo

Eres un español de mierda, siempre deseando el mal

Periolistos a comer pollas

Tendrían que ir 1-4


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Dejaos de gilipolleces que vuelvan a convocar a Jesse joder!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Comeme el rabo
> 
> Eres un español de mierda, siempre deseando el mal
> 
> ...



No te cabrees hombre, que esta jugando tu pais, el mismo de tu DNI


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Chielini haciendo la croqueta perdiendo el tiempo....


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Al final con un tío menos nos encierran...tiene cojones la cosa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Joder que malo es el Sergi Roberto ese la madre que me parió, para abrir a la banda se ha tirado media hora.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Comeme el rabo
> 
> Eres un español de mierda, siempre deseando el mal
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto...pero si perdonas pues pierdes o lo pasas mal como ahora


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Árbitro, la hora!!!


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Y ahora el arbitro les da vidilla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Perdiendo balones tontos.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Huyyyyy


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Bien Unai...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

Los juveniles le ganan a italia.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Pita ya cabron...


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

No me jodas que pudiendo haber machacado estemos asi


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Como nos empaten tras jugar con 10 toda la segunda parte y parte de la primera exijo baneo.



A MAMARLA MERENGUEFACHAS 

OS CREIS QUE ESPAÑA ES VUESTRA


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Domingo Final España Francia 20:45h


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

Enhorabuena España!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> A MAMARLA MERENGUEFACHAS
> 
> OS CREIS QUE ESPAÑA ES VUESTRA



Ha ganado tu pais @Lemavos


----------



## Octubrista (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Domingo Final España Francia 20:45h



España Bélgica, con la cabeza de Puchy en juego.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Bueno, salvo el accidente absurdo del gol, que ha generado una emoción artificial innecesaria, un muy buen partido de España. Tendríamos que haber marcado el 3-0, pero bueno, ya da igual.

Para la final casi prefiero a Bélgica, por si perdemos. No me apetece perder con los gabachos


----------



## hortera (6 Oct 2021)

joderos periodistas, no tenéis ni puta idea


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

Ha sido entrar Sergi Roberto y esfumarse el dominio de España


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> España Bélgica, con la cabeza de Puchy en juego.



Que insinuas moreno, un trueque?


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es cierto...pero si perdonas pues pierdes o lo pasas mal como ahora



Pero hay muchas maneras de perder, y desde que está luis Enrique da gusto ver luchar a los chavales y callar bocas de periodistas merenguefachas


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

El Yeremi Pino ese es del tipo de jugador que no suele salir en España,

o tira, o encara o mete un pase dentro,

nada de gili-taka.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Oct 2021)

Lamenabos dijo:


> A MAMARLA MERENGUEFACHAS
> 
> OS CREIS QUE ESPAÑA ES VUESTRA



Joder... la verdad es que tengo que darte el pésame, tu vida tiene que ser terriblemente mierdosa, una auténtica basura.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los juveniles le ganan a italia.



No nos pasemos

Las del femenino se follan a Italia

(Y que cada uno lo interprete como quiera)


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

Somos una banda de pacos, hay que dejarlo bien clarito


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Hale a tomar por culo Italia, su record de imbatidos y su puta madre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> El Yeremi Pino ese es del tipo de jugador que no suele salir en España,
> 
> o tira, o encara o mete un pase dentro,
> 
> nada de gili-taka.



estuvite en coma en la era lopetegui eh?


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Domingo Final España Francia 20:45h



Veo a Bélgica


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Veo a Bélgica



Luce mas ganar a la france...


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Somos una banda de pacos, hay que dejarlo bien clarito



Jugar con los juveniles buenos, nunca será algo Paco


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Luce mas ganar a la france...



En eso sí estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Hannibaal (6 Oct 2021)

Esta es de las peores Italia que he visto, por muy vigente campeones de Europa que sean, la Italia 2012 que tampoco fue de las mejores era mucho mejor hombre por hombre. 

Tanto Francia como Bélgica, el que pase, si logran acercarse al nivel que tuvieron en 2018 destrozarán a España, un equipo sub21 sin ningún delantero goleador y con unos centrales muy flojos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hale a tomar por culo Italia, su record de imbatidos y su puta madre



Barullo hazme el resumen que no he visto el partido. ¿qué tal los chavales? Otra cosa no pero Lucho los tiene cuadraos para meter de titular a Gavi contra a Italia. Y encima por lo que leo se ve que se ha comportado bien en el campo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Oct 2021)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Esta es de las peores Italia que he visto, por muy vigente campeones de Europa que sean, la Italia 2012 que tampoco fue de las mejores era mucho mejor hombre por hombre.
> 
> Tanto Francia como Bélgica, el que pase, si logran acercarse al nivel que tuvieron en 2018 destrozarán a España, un equipo sub21 sin ningún delantero goleador y con unos centrales muy flojos.



Y si España volviese al nivel de la Eurocopa que le metimos 4 a Italia, pues destrozaríamos a Bélgica o a Francia, pero estamos a finales del 21 y cada cual tiene lo que tiene.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joder... la verdad es que tengo que darte el pésame, tu vida tiene que ser terriblemente mierdosa, una auténtica basura.



Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> estuvite en coma en la era lopetegui eh?



Lopetegui jugaba un poco más directo,
pero ese tipo de jugador no suele ser habitual en el fútbol español.


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Barullo hazme el resumen que no he visto el partido. ¿qué tal los chavales? Otra cosa no pero Lucho los tiene cuadraos para meter de titular a Gavi contra a Italia. Y encima por lo que leo se ve que se ha comportado bien en el campo.



Bien, el primer tiempo muy bien sobretodo Ferrán y Poyarzabal. Los spaguetti como a veces son gilipollas se han quedado con 10 en el primer tiempo.

Luego en el segundo se ha regalado un gol y se ha sufrido. Se ha perdonado goles. Gavi bien, apunta maneras


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Barullo hazme el resumen que no he visto el partido. ¿qué tal los chavales? Otra cosa no pero Lucho los tiene cuadraos para meter de titular a Gavi contra a Italia. Y encima por lo que leo se ve que se ha comportado bien en el campo.



Bastante bien Gavi, jugando muy bien entre líneas, con desparpajo. España en general bastante bien, exceptuando las típicas cagadas de posicionamiento y tema defensivo, más que notable. Al menos un chute de ilusión tras partidos paupérrimos.


----------



## hortera (6 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



el que sabe sabe y el que no a periodista


----------



## zeromus44 (6 Oct 2021)

Siempre me he preguntado por qué la gente que apoya la selección es tan jodidamente prepotente cuando España, hasta hace 10-15 años, ha sido un putísimo meme irrelevante a nivel internacional, sobre todo en cuanto a títulos. Siempre menospreciando a rivales, etc.

Leo a mucha gente volviéndose loca por ganar en un partido pseudo-amistoso.


----------



## El primo del Adric (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bien, el primer tiempo muy bien sobretodo Ferrán y Poyarzabal. Los spaguetti como a veces son gilipollas se han quedado con 10 en el primer tiempo.
> 
> Luego en el segundo se ha regalado un gol y se ha sufrido. Se ha perdonado goles. Gavi bien, apunta maneras



Con Gavi-Pedri hay futuro centro del campo estilo Xavi-Iniesta,

solo hace falta un pivote rocoso.


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

Mañana no olvidarse de compraros la Gazzetta dello Sport en vuestro kiosko de la parte antigua de vuestra ciudad, para cuando os tengáis que limpiar la lefa tras pajearos, limpiarse en ese papel rosado tan característico.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique si se hubiera quedado en el madriz hubiera sido un fracasado, menos mal que los catalanes lo formaron y supieron ver su potencial.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Jugar con los juveniles buenos, nunca será algo Paco



Juveniles que no meten gol y a mayores te cuelan al Sergi Roberto para que un partido plácido y en mayoría te la terminen liando con el primer pase de 20 metros que hagan


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Luis Enrique si se hubiera quedado en el madriz hubiera sido un fracasado, menos mal que los catalanes lo formaron y supieron ver su potencial.



Como jugador a mi nunca me gustó nada. Era entrar en el área y se le hacía de noche.


----------



## El primo del Adric (6 Oct 2021)

Madridistas, ahora en serio.

Es evidente que sabéis que Luis Enrique es un gran entrenador. 

Es evidente que sabéis que no puede convocar a nadie del Madrid, porque no tenéis jugadores nacionales de nivel en estos momentos.

Solo le odiáis por esto. Asumidlo.


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

En la defensa de España haría falta un jugador como Carmelo, el del Cádiz, el Beckenbauer de la Bahía. Se quitaría las tonterías rápido.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como jugador a mi nunca me gustó nada. Era entrar en el área y se le hacía de noche.



Un jugador polivalente top

Y sino le roban en el mundial del 94 los italianos ojo con esa selección de Luis Enrique posible finalista


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Un jugador polivalente top
> 
> Y sino le roban en el mundial del 94 los italianos ojo con esa selección de Luis Enrique posible finalista



Son jovenes. Y creo que en el vestuario se conjuran. Luego tiene que haber entrenador que prepare los partidos.

Me parece pronto para hablar de finales de mundiales. De momento finalista de la Nations League que no está nada mal


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Son jovenes. Y creo que en el vestuario se conjuran. Luego tiene que haber entrenador que prepare los partidos.
> 
> Me parece pronto para hablar de finales de mundiales. De momento finalista de la Nations League que no está nada mal



6-1 a Alemania espectacular 
Casi finalistas de la euro 2021

Con los chavales


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

PERIOLISTOS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> 6-1 a Alemania espectacular
> Casi finalistas de la euro 2021
> 
> Con los chavales



6-1 fue a Argentina,
a Alemania le cayeron 6-0


----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lemavos (6 Oct 2021)

Contra los españoles insolentes y soberbios como los PERIOLISTOS, huevos como los de Luis Enrique. 

Los PERIOLISTOS son un fiel reflejo de muchos españoles, destructivos y que se creen que España es suya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como jugador a mi nunca me gustó nada. Era entrar en el área y se le hacía de noche.



Pues para ser tan malo marcó 160 goles en su carrera + 12 en la selección. A mí sí me gustaba como jugador.









Luis Enrique Martínez García - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En la defensa de España haría falta un jugador como Carmelo, el del Cádiz, el Beckenbauer de la Bahía. Se quitaría las tonterías rápido.



O uno como Andoni Goikoetxea «el carnicero de Bilbao» y sino que se lo pregunten a Maradona y a Schuster jejejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> A MAMARLA MERENGUEFACHAS
> 
> OS CREIS QUE ESPAÑA ES VUESTRA



Teneis cuatro millones disponibles para fichar a un equipo tecnico al completo que sustituya al de Koeman ajjajaajj pobres de mierda. 
ESPAÑA ES BLANCA HIJODEPUTA.


----------



## Clin Isbu (6 Oct 2021)

Rueda de prensa de LE,

va a ser el lol.


----------



## condimento (6 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yeremy?
> 
> Nos vamos a la mierda como sociedad



Es un nombre de origen guanche, que el chaval es de Las Palmas. Si aceptas Gaizka, Josep o Iago, pues este también toca. Ya se nota que es canario por el físico.


----------



## Sanctis (6 Oct 2021)

Luis Amunike va a acabar haciendo el ridículo en la final. 

Está escrito siempre con la gente que va de ese palo.


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

Ojalá enfrentarnos en la final contra Bélgica, como ya han dicho los burbujeros por ahí detrás... palmar, en el caso de hacerlo, contra los franchutes es algo que no soportaría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

marcos alonso fue la diferencia con lo de la euro


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> marcos alonso fue la diferencia con lo de la euro



En esa banda izquierda, sobre todo en el 1er tiempo, es de lo que más me ha gustado de la selección.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En esa banda izquierda, sobre todo en el 1er tiempo, es de lo que más me ha gustado de la selección.



si mucho mejor que poner a LLORENTE que no es lateral


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Resumen:

Geremias muy bien.

Marcos Alonso muy bien.

El delantero ese que llevaba el 11 que no me acuerdo de su nombre muy bien.

El resto una mierda.

El mejor del partido Adama traore, que bien se entiende con la joven estrella gavi.
Gracias a la cantera de Catalonia!!!!!.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Esta tarde hablabamos de ello: ahora sí España está seguro en la repesca del mundial ya que mínimo va a ser segunda en la Nations League.

Da igual que no lograse la segunda plaza de su grupo de clasificación porque ya tiene plaza al menos para repesca


----------



## Sanctis (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Geremias muy bien.
> 
> ...



Y Luis Amunike? Sobresaliente, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Y Luis Amunike? Sobresaliente, no?




Yo estaba tan centrado en Adama que no he visto a ese jugador.

Alucinante la prensa, con el Gabi ese de los cojones con el partido que ha echo el jeremi.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Esta tarde hablabamos de ello: ahora sí España está seguro en la repesca del mundial ya que mínimo va a ser segunda en la Nations League.
> 
> Da igual que no lograse la segunda plaza de su grupo de clasificación porque ya tiene plaza al menos para repesca



Ganaremos este torneos de partidos amistosos, pero luego Grecia nos pintará la cara


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ganaremos este torneos de partidos amistosos, pero luego Grecia nos pintará la cara



Pues hay que ganar a Grecia y a Suecia...no sé ahora mismo si falta otro partido creo que si


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (7 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En la defensa de España haría falta un jugador como Carmelo, el del Cádiz, el Beckenbauer de la Bahía. Se quitaría las tonterías rápido.



Muy bien dicho, y te doy un zanx


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues para ser tan malo marcó 160 goles en su carrera + 12 en la selección. A mí sí me gustaba como jugador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si malo no era...pero entraba en el area y se le hacía de noche: no tenía gol a pesar de los 160 goles que marcó


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues hay que ganar a Grecia y a Suecia...no sé ahora mismo si falta otro partido creo que si



No. Solo nos quedan esos.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, si malo no era...pero entraba en el area y se le hacía de noche: no tenía gol a pesar de los 160 goles que marcó



Hombre....teniendo que hacer de escudero de los maulones crepusculares de la quinta del buitre, poco podía rascar. 

Curiosamente, su mejor época madridista coincide con la lesión de Michel, bueno... también estaba Laudrup, que mejoraba todo lo que tenía a su lado 

Luego, en el Barcelona, marcó bastantes goles.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No. Solo nos quedan esos.



Sí, ya miré y sólo le quedan esos 2. Pues a ganarlos y esperar que Suecia pinche


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Jean du Moulin dijo:


> Hombre....teniendo que hacer de escudero de los maulones crepusculares de la quinta del buitre, poco podía rascar.
> 
> Curiosamente, su mejor época madridista coincide con la lesión de Michel, bueno... también estaba Laudrup, que mejoraba todo lo que tenía a su lado
> 
> Luego, en el Barcelona, marcó bastantes goles.



A mi no me gustaba. Le faltaba lo principal

Era como muchos de los jugadores jovenes que ahora tenemos, que son muy técnicos pero les cuesta un huevo marcar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Oct 2021)

Prensa mandrileña y hezpañorda tragando polla y meao de Luis Enrique.


----------



## qbit (7 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues hemos ganado. Todos los derrotistas que pasen a admitir su derrota o que se queden en la cueva.


----------



## BGA (7 Oct 2021)

Pues me gustó el partido. Mucha tensión en los primeros minutos porque Italia salió a avasallar y nuestro equipo no se amilanó. La transición generacional no es vistosa pero juegan ordenados entorno a los veteranos y no le pierden la cara a los veteranos contrarios, que se las saben todas incluidas las malas artes que luego terminan en collejas cariñosas a "nuestros niños". Dado que el factor psicológico es uno de los más inestables en nuestro caso, ganar a una Italia que cuando no va sobrada nunca se rinde, es muy meritorio. Lo que diga la prensa italiana es importante porque a nivel de rivalidad con nosotros (cuatro estrellas contra una) ofrece una buena panorámica de cómo nos ven ellos, que de cómo nos vemos nosotros ya sabemos bastante y siempre bordea el lado oscuro. Para mi España ya tiene -otra vez- un sitio entre los grandes equipos y eso sin gran virtuosismo.

En otro orden de cosas, da la impresión de que se trate del tema que se trate en el que España o algo de España esté en discusión, el efecto llamada concita a lo "mejor" de cada casa, viniendo aquí a descargar sus paranoias endófobas. Si son así en la vida real tampoco me extraña...


----------



## Lemavos (7 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Teneis cuatro millones disponibles para fichar a un equipo tecnico al completo que sustituya al de Koeman ajjajaajj pobres de mierda.
> ESPAÑA ES BLANCA HIJODEPUTA.



A mamar pollas del sheriff 

El barça tiene que jugar en la premier y que se hunda la liga y España, a ver a quien le robais después JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

Todo llegará


----------



## BGA (7 Oct 2021)

Las malas noticas las dan unos y cuando salen buenas desaparecen y entran otros a alegrarse por ello. "El español" es cualquier español opinando diferente, no cualquier español que opina diferente según le de el aire.


----------



## BGA (7 Oct 2021)

Sí es muy español pronosticar lo peor para no sufrir después un desengaño. Parece contradictorio que alguien que en realidad quiere buenas noticias se ponga en el peor de los casos. Ya sabe, cuanto más alto subes, caes desde más alto... Luego están los profesionales que quieren tener la última palabra. Unos para ver siempre lo negativo incluso en lo bueno y otros porque viven de las emociones de los demás.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Oct 2021)

Y así con todo...


----------



## Edu.R (7 Oct 2021)

A nivel de resultados, a España no se le puede poner ninguna pega.

El problema es que venimos de la mejor época histórica y ahora unas semis de Eurocopa a base de prórrogas nos parece PACO, pero España está entre las 5 mejores de Europa y no tengo ninguna duda.

Luego que los factores aleatorios te favorezcan o no, pues ahi no se puede llegar.

Luis Enrique no quiere veteranos, salvo Busquets, el resto están todos out. Es su apuesta y de momento no se puede decir que no funcione.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Oct 2021)

Una pega le pondría a Luis Enrique y es que ojalá se fije en Raúl de Tomás del Español porque está a muy buen nivel y podría estar con la selección y de lo que llevamos de liga lo ha demostrado.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Jurgenz (7 Oct 2021)

Yo aquí no he comentado nada pero vamos, no me duelen prendas en reconocer que ayer esperaba una derrota, tanto por la forma de llevar las convocatorias de Luis Enrique, como también por la sensación general de que Italia aún no siendo lo que fue hace casi 30 años, ha encontrado una forma de funcionar que le daba resultados, la prueba era la cantidad de partidos que llevaban sin perder, y aún más jugando en casa.

España a veces juega con unos riesgos que como la gente no esté fina con el balón, se le ven con demasiada facilidad las costuras.

Esto que digo hoy sabiendo que al final parece quitarme la razón, lo hubiese dicho ayer antes del partido.

Bueno, me alegro de haberme equivocado.

Yo no soy mucho de la cuerda de Luis Enrique porque me choca a la cantidad de gente que llama de buenas a primeras, de que no me inspira confianza ver un equipo abierto que con las pérdidas ofrece muchos espacios, pero a nivel de resultados si exceptuamos el fiasco contra Inglaterra en la pasada liga de naciones en el que hizo 8 cambios de un partido a otro y eso rompe a un equipo, como digo los resultados son buenos.... Con algún partido truño en fase de clasificación pero por lo general bien en cuanto a eso.... Yo le veo falta de solidez al equipo, porque soy de la opinion de que un buen equipo se construye de atrás hacia adelante.. Si te meten pocos goles vas a sacar adelante muchos partidos y ahi a España la veo según tenga el día, puede ganar a cualquiera pero también puede perder casi con cualquiera.

Como sea personalmente me da igual, es borde el hombre pero vamos, está ahí para ganar partidos, no para hacer amigos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G903F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

A Luis Enrique se le odia en España porque no lleva gente del Real Madrid, simplemente,

pero es que no hay españoles en el Real Madrid con nivel top, si acaso Nacho y Carvajal están a un nivel similar a lo que hay,

LE es testarudo y le gusta hacer "cosas raras",
(Marcos Llorente de lateral derecho o Gerard Moreno pegado al extremo en la Eurocopa daba grima verlo),
pero al menos intenta cosas diferentes,

recuerdo a Vicente Del Bosque que no llevaba a jugadores que triunfaban en otras ligas y siempre llevaba los mismos, (fracaso del Mundial 2014),

o a Hierro haciendo el idiota poniendo a los de siempre en el Mundial del 2018,
y con decisiones ridículas en los partidos,

a lo tonto Lucho está haciendo bien el cambio generacional.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (7 Oct 2021)

Enhorabuena, España ganó ayer. Según el resumen que vi, España e Italia iban muy igualadas en fuerza, pero me alegra ver que fuimos capaces de asegurar una victoria marcando dos goles antes del descanso.
Hasta el final, VAMOS.


----------



## jus (7 Oct 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Pues me gustó el partido. Mucha tensión en los primeros minutos porque Italia salió a avasallar y nuestro equipo no se amilanó. La transición generacional no es vistosa pero juegan ordenados entorno a los veteranos y no le pierden la cara a los veteranos contrarios, que se las saben todas incluidas las malas artes que luego terminan en collejas cariñosas a "nuestros niños". Dado que el factor psicológico es uno de los más inestables en nuestro caso, ganar a una Italia que cuando no va sobrada nunca se rinde, es muy meritorio. Lo que diga la prensa italiana es importante porque a nivel de rivalidad con nosotros (cuatro estrellas contra una) ofrece una buena panorámica de cómo nos ven ellos, que de cómo nos vemos nosotros ya sabemos bastante y siempre bordea el lado oscuro. Para mi España ya tiene -otra vez- un sitio entre los grandes equipos y eso sin gran virtuosismo.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, da la impresión de que se trate del tema que se trate en el que España o algo de España esté en discusión, el efecto llamada concita a lo "mejor" de cada casa, viniendo aquí a descargar sus paranoias endófobas. Si son así en la vida real tampoco me extraña...



El partido de españa es el mismo guión de siempre: TOCARLA Y SOBARLA mil veces desde el área pequeña y rezar que una cagada nuestra no se transforme en una ocasión del rival que no se nos olvide... italia nos la iba robando y teniendo ocasiones los primeros 15 min por no dar un puto balonazo y evitar tocar mil veces

Luego ya con el 2-0 (o 1-0) no recuerdo se autoexpulsa bonucci y el partido se transforma en esto:



Y ya está, toque, toque toque y cuando deberíamos haber metido un tercer gol, solo se veía parsinonia y algún timido ataque que yeremi se sacaba y poco más y así en la enésima cagada defensiva nos metieron un gol sacando un córner nosotros encima!!! y pidiendo la hora casi.

Como no tenemos jugadores con gol ni llegadores en segundas jugadas pues no matamos ningun partido. Oyarzabal hoy ha jugado bien pero no tiene gol, por suerte ha dado 2 asistencias que hoy le ha salido bien y ha entrado por suerte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Pues ponen el partido de Bélgica-francia en TVE hoy, es una buena opción para ver a los flamantes mamadous de Francia, o a los siempre sobrevalorados belgas.


----------



## jus (7 Oct 2021)

Hostia lo de la prensa deportiva de hoy!!! Ayer se salió Yeremi el del villarreal claramente y Gavi no destacó ni hizo gran cosa (no es una critica al chico ojo) y la prensa del marca destaca a gavi!!! y ojo... que a las 14h está en PORTADA!!!









Gavi, el 'niño' que destronó al ídolo: "No le tiene miedo a nada"


Hace apenas unas semanas le conocían sólo unos cuantos, algunos seguidores de la cantera del Barcelona y pocos más, y ahora está en boca de todos. Es Gavi, un adolescente, sin emb




www.marca.com





Este país no tiene remedio, solo con su prensa lo dice todo.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> Hostia lo de la prensa deportiva de hoy!!! Ayer se salió Yeremi el del villarreal claramente y Gavi no destacó ni hizo gran cosa (no es una critica al chico ojo) y la prensa del marca destaca a gavi!!! y ojo... que a las 14h está en PORTADA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oportunismo en su máxima expresión


----------



## The number of de beast (7 Oct 2021)

A mi no me gusta nada Luis Enrique. Como entrenador me parece uno más, uno de tantos, y sin que haya hecho méritos suficientes como para ser seleccionador. Pero lo peor está en esa actitud conflictiva, malencarada y de mal perdedor y a veces hasta de mal ganador, siempre muy a la defensiva en sus entrevistas, ruedas de prensa, etc. Por momentos da hasta mala imagen de lo que es España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Exacto, el geremi ese hizo un gran partido y ni puto caso, a este una portada, que importante es tener padrino en la vida macho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, el geremi ese hizo un gran partido y ni puto caso, a este una portada, que importante es tener padrino en la vida macho.



el que hizo un partidazo fue el marcos alonso..pero ni puto caso...todo es por que gavi hizo no se que regate


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Bélgica-Francia la otra semi esta noche a las 20:45 

¿qué os parece? ¿quién pasa? por resultados van muy parejos, quizá un pelín más en forma Bélgica


----------



## Cuqui (7 Oct 2021)

Creo que si ganamos la nations, que lo dudo mucho, clasificamos directos.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creo que si ganamos la nations, que lo dudo mucho, clasificamos directos.



No, al mundial directos sólo se puede ir si ganas el grupo de clasificación

El segundo puesto en el grupo te da el pase a la repesca

Aqui al ser minimo el segundo mejor de la Nations League también tienes pase a la repesca asegurado (que podrían utilizar en el remoto caso que no fueran ni primeros ni segundos de grupo)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bélgica-Francia la otra semi esta noche a las 20:45
> 
> ¿qué os parece? ¿quién pasa? por resultados van muy parejos, quizá un pelín más en forma Bélgica



Ganan los mamadous, Bélgica nunca va a ganar nada.


----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (7 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el que hizo un partidazo fue el marcos alonso..pero ni puto caso...todo es por que gavi hizo no se que regate



totalmente de acuerdo. Marcos Alonso = TOP!!!! todas las jugadas de peligro llegaron por su banda (al menos durante el tiempo de partido de 11 contra 11) y lastima que se le escapo el gol en dos ocasiones... pero este chico tiene que ser titular por delante de jordi alba...

De todas formas Gavi para mi hizo un partidazo! fallo en algunas cosas, SI bueno y quien no falla... pero el chaval lo intento todo, le hecho huevos, peleo, robo balones, creo oportunidades y no se arrugo con ningun italiano... creo que hizo 10 o 12 faltas tacticas y se fue sin amarilla... el federico chiesa acabo hasta la polla de este chico (cosa que es muy buena)

Jugo con un descaro que ya nos gustaria a cualquiera tenerlo en nuestro equipo....

Lo mejor de hoy es ver como el panfleto sensacionalista de Marca se come sus palabras y ver como los periodistas vuelven a su cueva tras criticar que un chaval de 17 primaveras pueda ser convocado con la absoluta .... pues basicamente por que esta a mejor nivel que el resto de los jugadores.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, al mundial directos sólo se puede ir si ganas el grupo de clasificación
> 
> El segundo puesto en el grupo te da el pase a la repesca
> 
> Aqui al ser minimo el segundo mejor de la Nations League también tienes pase a la repesca asegurado (que podrían utilizar en el remoto caso que no fueran ni primeros ni segundos de grupo)



Pues vaya mierda de torneo, que si, que es mejor que los amistosos que solo veia Rita pero...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ganan los mamadous, Bélgica nunca va a ganar nada.



Parece una maldición es verdad.

Ya hay quién dice por Europa como tú que -al contrario de lo que que ocurrió con España- se va a pasar la mejor generación de jugadores belgas de su Historia sin ganar absolutamente nada


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de torneo, que si, que es mejor que los amistosos que solo veia Rita pero...



Mierda no. Te estoy diciendo que tiene premio: si España la caga en el grupo de clasificación tiene garantizado estar en la repesca gracias a ser aqui mínimo segunda.

Si gana el torneo tendrá una copa más en el palmarés, copa que sólo tiene Portugal hasta la fecha.

Ganar torneos o ser segundos o de los 4 primeros te hace subir puntos en el escalafón FIFA, lo cual siempre es bueno para futuros partidos: no es lo mismo en un torneo ser una España/Italia que ser una Albania/Bosnia.

Siempre estar arriba tiene privilegios, y si un arbitro perjudica en una decisión a España/Italia o selección semejante le mandan a la nevera, pero si se equivoca con Albania/Bosnia no pasa nada.


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Virologo de Happymeal dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo. Marcos Alonso = TOP!!!! todas las jugadas de peligro llegaron por su banda (al menos durante el tiempo de partido de 11 contra 11) y lastima que se le escapo el gol en dos ocasiones... pero este chico tiene que ser titular por delante de jordi alba...
> 
> De todas formas Gavi para mi hizo un partidazo! fallo en algunas cosas, SI bueno y quien no falla... pero el chaval lo intento todo, le hecho huevos, peleo, robo balones, creo oportunidades y no se arrugo con ningun italiano... creo que hizo 10 o 12 faltas tacticas y se fue sin amarilla... el federico chiesa acabo hasta la polla de este chico (cosa que es muy buena)
> 
> ...



Se le da mucho hipe a Gavi por las anteriores críticas a LE al llevarlo,
y para darle palos a Koeman, al final en España todo se resume en Barça VS R. Madrid,
la prensa española es eso, un Salvame tirándose mierda unos a otros,

poco importa el partidazo de Yeremy, Marcos Alonso, Oyarzabal, Ferran...no juegan en el farsa o el mandril,
y Unai Simón, que saca dos o tres, además de la seguridad que da al salir a por balones sueltos,
ya nadie se acuerda del problema con el portero,

pero es que tiene 24 años, hay portero para una década entera,
si no estuviera en el Bilbao ya lo podrían de "Santo" y chorradas similares.


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mierda no. Te estoy diciendo que tiene premio: si España la caga en el grupo de clasificación tiene garantizado estar en la repesca gracias a ser aqui mínimo segunda.
> 
> Si gana el torneo tendrá una copa más en el palmarés, copa que sólo tiene Portugal hasta la fecha.
> 
> ...



Este torneo es nuevo, pero acabará teniendo prestigio,

por el momento es el más justo y difícil,
"liga A" con los mejores 16 equipos de Europa, nada de selecciones de segunda y tercera para que existan "grupos fáciles" o "grupos de la muerte",
fase de grupos a doble partido y final four,

acaso esto es menos que una Copa América?,
donde juegan *10 SELECCIONES* y la mitad con nivel de mierda... Venezuela, Paraguay, Bolivia, etc,
solo Argentina y Brasil son competitivas cada año,

y ya ni que decir de los mundiales antiguos de chichinabo, donde iban cuatro gatos.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Este torneo es nuevo, pero acabará teniendo prestigio,
> 
> por el momento es el más justo y difícil,
> "liga A" con los mejores 16 equipos de Europa, nada de selecciones de segunda y tercera para que existan "grupos fáciles" o "grupos de la muerte",
> ...



A mi me parece un buen torneo la verdad

cuando dentro de unos años Alemania o el que sea haya ganado 3 torneos se le dará la importancia que tiene

Los grupos son fuertes, ahora tuvimos Alemania, Suiza Ucrania y la primera vez Croacia recién sucampeona del mundo e Inglaterra 4ª del mundial

No sé qué más quiere la gente cuando hay más nivel que en un mundial/euro


----------



## Lemavos (7 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de torneo, que si, que es mejor que los amistosos que solo veia Rita pero...



Por una vez te doy la razón gordo

Pd: ponte a trabajar


----------



## jus (7 Oct 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> A mi no me gusta nada Luis Enrique. Como entrenador me parece uno más, uno de tantos, y sin que haya hecho méritos suficientes como para ser seleccionador. Pero lo peor está en esa actitud conflictiva, malencarada y de mal perdedor y a veces hasta de mal ganador, siempre muy a la defensiva en sus entrevistas, ruedas de prensa, etc. Por momentos da hasta mala imagen de lo que es España.



LE ganó un triplete al menos, así que experiencia tiene como entrenador de élite, es fácil ganarlo con messi suarez y neymar? SI, pero tiene esa experiencia necesaria al menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Comienza en TVE el gran partido de los mamadous.

Hazard está gordaco el cabron.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Por una vez te doy la razón gordo
> 
> Pd: ponte a trabajar



Pero si soy escoria remera y una silfide ademas, calvo de mierda.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Va a empezar el Bélgica-Francia


----------



## Lemavos (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comienza en TVE el gran partido de los mamadous.
> 
> Hazard está gordaco el cabron.



Al lado de courtois parece un minion XD


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Burguer - KFC


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Te cagas: el seleccionador de Bélgica que es español canta el himno belga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Que pasa en Francia? Hay más de un blanco jugando...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa en Francia? Hay más de un blanco jugando...



Es que juegan de ese color, cansaliebres


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que juegan de ese color, cansaliebres




No me jodas, hay demasiados hombres bancos jugando con Francia, eso es que ocurre algo.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Joder De Bruyne lo que perdona en boca de gol  luego se extrañaran de perder


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

Esa defensa de 5 tan adelantada ante velocistas me parece un tanto suicida


----------



## Lemavos (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Te cagas: el seleccionador de Bélgica que es español canta el himno belga



Es catalán, español dice


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me jodas, hay demasiados hombres bancos jugando con Francia, eso es que ocurre algo.



6 maromos en total...juegan los hermanos Hernández y eso son 2 más Griezmann, el portero más Rabiot y otro


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Es catalán, español dice



Peor aún lo pones ¿qué hace un cataliro cantando el himno belga?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Haber que tal juega hoy gavi


----------



## Manteka (7 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Es catalán, español dice



Roberto Martínez, catalán de la Lérida profunda. La raza superior.


----------



## dac1 (7 Oct 2021)

Veo a belgica mas asequible para España


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver, que la liga esta de naciones aún no tiene prestigio. Estás tú que Italia juega igual ayer que en una euro.
De nada sirve ganar esto si luego suecia te pinta la cara y grecia te empata.
Que se ande con ojo el resentido de luis Enrique que en una repesca te tocan equipos serios y los empatitos lo mismo no te valen. 
Como se quede sin mundial verás que risa. Y hay bastante probabilidades de ello. En el grupo solo se ha ganado a Georgia y kosovo.

PD: El 10 de sergi roberto duele a la vista. Y el 9 del niño ese pues también, la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

dac1 dijo:


> Veo a belgica mas asequible para España




Los mamadous rápidos de Francia pueden ridiculizar a los centrales españoles.


----------



## dac1 (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mamadous rápidos de Francia pueden ridiculizar a los centrales españoles.



Y como el mbappe este fino...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que la liga esta de naciones aún no tiene prestigio. Estás tú que Italia juega igual ayer que en una euro.
> De nada sirve ganar esto si luego suecia te pinta la cara y grecia te empata.
> Que se ande con ojo el resentido de luis Enrique que en una repesca te tocan equipos serios y los empatitos lo mismo no te valen.
> Como se quede sin mundial verás que risa. Y hay bastante probabilidades de ello. En el grupo solo se ha ganado a Georgia y kosovo.
> ...



No seáis gafes, cagalindes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Buah que partidazo de hazard madre mía!!! Que skillsss joder!!!! Balón de oro!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

Negraco lukaku en plan pivot


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Que pena que se bruine no haya jugado nunca en un equipo de verdad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pena que se bruine no haya jugado nunca en un equipo de verdad.



Solo costo 120millones


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Negraco lukaku en plan pivot



Nigga que se adaptaría de pvta madrec al Atleti


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Hazard que no es ni titular ahí está manqueando, para que luego digais de Luis Enrique


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Será irregular o eso dicen, pero yo un jugador alto, que no lleva la mirada al suelo y que corre pero parece que trota y es capaz de pisar el balón lo quiero en mi equipo y ese es pogba.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Oct 2021)

Cuando acabe la copa África, me avisáis o me enviáis el resultado por privado

Vamos no me jodas que eso que dan por la 1 son dos selecciones europeas


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nigga que se adaptaría de pvta madrec al Atleti



No se viene ni harto de vino


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Qué fea es la puta camiseta de Bélgica


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Oct 2021)

7 blancos en Francia. Porque Benzema es blanco. 
Esto debe ser un record o algo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

El Atlético siempre ha tenido grandes delanteros, torres, haselbaink, vieri, Griezmann, Aguero, el brasileño aquel que le rompieron la pierna por 7 sitios.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> 7 blancos en Francia. Porque Benzema es blanco.
> Esto debe ser un record o algo



Sí, Benzema lava más blanco que Ariel desde luego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Por ganar puede ganar Bélgica y Francia es muy irregular, pero veo diferencia abismal a favor de Francia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Oct 2021)

¿ Quién queréis que nos folle en la Final ? ¿ Los mamadous belgas o los mamadous & amegos gabachos ???... Yo estoy acojonao...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Y otra vec como en la Euro, Francia no es que sea un equipazo


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Atlético siempre ha tenido grandes delanteros, torres, haselbaink, vieri, Griezmann, Aguero, el brasileño aquel que le rompieron la pierna por 7 sitios.



Juninho...el único brasileño que he conocido que le ha dicho no a su selección para jugar la copa del rey de 1999 con el Atlético de Madrid


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Oct 2021)

Embapé es un Vinicius de segundo curso....


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Quién queréis que nos folle en la Final ? ¿ Los mamadous belgas o los mamadous & amegos gabachos ???... Yo estoy acojonao...



¿Por quién por estos? buah no le quita ninguno el balón a España

Si hemos ganado al campeón de Europa el domingo queda más bonito si se gana al campeón del mundo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Juninho...el único brasileño que he conocido que le ha dicho no a su selección para jugar la copa del rey de 1999 con el Atlético de Madrid




A quien le hizo la vacilada aquella de regate, que bueno era el cabron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Embapé es un Vinicius de segundo curso....



Embpe es mucho mejor que vinicius, cosa que tampoco es muy dificil


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A quien le hizo la vacilada aquella de regate, que bueno era el cabron.



De eso no me acuerdo ahora


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

Lukaku coge a Eric García y le hace un Bukkaku.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Embapé es un Vinicius de segundo curso....



Es que quizá el Venancius no sea tan bueno...igual que el Ausencio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De eso no me acuerdo ahora




Lo acabo de buscar.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Goool de Carrasco


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Y gol del esquirol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Vamos joder, siii la estrella hazard brilla!!!! Viva Catalonia!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Oct 2021)

Gol del Aleti....


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Hay tres medio españoles en el campo,

Yannick Carrasco y los hermanos Hernández,

y pensar que Lucas Hernández no juega por España por una viogen...





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Atlético siempre ha tenido grandes delanteros, torres, haselbaink, vieri, Griezmann, Aguero, el brasileño aquel que le rompieron la pierna por 7 sitios.



Te olvidas de Costa, Forlán y el puto Tigre Falcao, con el que mas flipé


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Carrasco es de abuelos españoles


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

Vaya gol de Lukaku,bestial...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Oct 2021)

Gol del armario empotrao.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Animalada lukaku.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Y ahora lol de Bukkaku


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Goool de Lukaku


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Carrasco es de abuelos españoles



Su madre es sevillana, una buena MILF


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

Joder, lo de Lukaku es la hostia, ya ni intentan cuerpearlo, pa qué.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

Ha sido volver Benzema a la selección y empezar a comerse los mocos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Lomo plateado no se anda con tonterías.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> y pensar que Lucas Hernández no juega por España por una viogen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues se acaba de lucir, macho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Francia necesita al mamadou del Chelsea en el centro, quitar a Griezmann y sacar a coman.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha sido volver Benzema a la selección y empezar a comerse los mocos...



Jojojo  además de verdad: aqui y en la Euro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Oct 2021)

Jajjajajjjja.... Casi marca Adel Ghazar.... Ya sería la ostia,,,


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues se acaba de lucir, macho.



Se la tragado bien pero tampoco era fácil imaginarse a un armario empotrado cambiando de ritmo así...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Dechams no llega al mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

Derroicion de lukaku


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Joder, no es por hacer leña del árbol caído,

pero Francia no juega a una mierda, ni hoy, ni en la Eurocopa, ni en el mundial 2018 que ganaron,

todo lo basan en solidez defensiva y salir como balas arriba,

hoy la solidez defensiva se fue a la mierda.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se la tragado bien pero tampoco era fácil imaginarse a un armario empotrado cambiando de ritmo así...



Es uno de los cinco mejores delanteros del mundo. Mira a Bélgica cuando la coge Mbappé a ver si se andan con tonterías.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dechams no llega al mundial.



Sí, es campeón del mundo y tiene crédito hasta el mundial enterito...luego después si fracasa ya no claro


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Menuda sverte que tuvo el Madrit con Varane


----------



## Charlatan (7 Oct 2021)

balones recuperados por rabiot y pogba.............cero........el mbappe ni benzema no corre para defender .......asi cualquiera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, es campeón del mundo y tiene crédito hasta el mundial enterito...luego después si fracasa ya no claro




Siempre me.oarecio un jugador y entrenador de mierda.

Recuerdo sus tiempos en Valencia, o lo manco que era con la Francia del 98.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y los mismo de coca y un par de pizzas tarradellas 4 quesos.



Y pajas ni te cuento...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dechams no llega al mundial.



Roberto Martínez tiene demasiada buena prensa para lo que ha entrenado a nivel de club, pero hay que reconocer que con Bélgica lo está haciendo de puta madre. 

Cuando eres un país pequeño, la diferencia entre tener un entrenador Paco-abuelo cebolleta que te cuenta cuando jugaba con Zidane y tener un entrenador de verdad se nota un huevo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Roberto Martínez tiene demasiada buena prensa para lo que ha entrenado a nivel de club, pero hay que reconocer que con Bélgica lo está haciendo de puta madre.
> 
> Cuando eres un país pequeño, la diferencia entre tener un entrenador Paco-abuelo cebolleta que te cuenta cuando jugaba con Zidane y tener un entrenador de verdad se nota un huevo.




Exacto, el francés coge a Bélgica y ni la clasifica.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

En la APP de alacarta de TVE te ponen en el descanso las mejores jugadas...no cortan para el telediario ni nada de eso, es la señal de la UEFA


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Roberto Martínez tiene demasiada buena prensa para lo que ha entrenado a nivel de club, pero hay que reconocer que con Bélgica lo está haciendo de puta madre.
> 
> Cuando eres un país pequeño, la diferencia entre tener un entrenador Paco-abuelo cebolleta que te cuenta cuando jugaba con Zidane y tener un entrenador de verdad se nota un huevo.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, el francés coge a Bélgica y ni la clasifica.



Pues ha ganado el mundial, amijous


----------



## pandiella (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi no me gustaba. Le faltaba lo principal
> 
> Era como muchos de los jugadores jovenes que ahora tenemos, que son muy técnicos pero les cuesta un huevo marcar.



eins? pero qué dices? escribes de oídas?


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> eins? pero qué dices? escribes de oídas?



Luis Enrique entraba en el area y fallaba más que una escopeta de feria...no era para nada goleador


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ha ganado el mundial, amijous



Del Bosque tiene un Mundial, una Eurocopa, y 2 Champions más que el Atleti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ha ganado el mundial, amijous



Krusty también tiene un mundial con España.


----------



## pandiella (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Luis Enrique entraba en el area y fallaba más que una escopeta de feria...no era para nada goleador



tenía mucho gol, no era delantero, salvo en su temporada en el sporting


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Del Bosque tiene un Mundial, una Eurocopa, y 2 Champions más que el Atleti.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Krusty también tiene un mundial con España.



Vale ¿y? clasificó/ganó con Francia pero no lo hubiera hecho con Bélgica con el equipazo que tienen ¿por qué?


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> tenía mucho gol, no era delantero, salvo en su temporada en el sporting



Yo creo que no...de goleador nada. Se le hacía de noche al llegar al área

goleador era Van Basten...este no era de esa clase


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Oct 2021)

Llego de correr. Veo que Francia sigue comiéndose una mierda detrás de otra. Y me voy a la ducha.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

A por el tercero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vale ¿y? clasificó/ganó con Francia pero no lo hubiera hecho con Bélgica con el equipazo que tienen ¿por qué?



Dechams tácticamente es pobre bajo mi opinión.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vale ¿y? clasificó/ganó con Francia pero no lo hubiera hecho con Bélgica con el equipazo que tienen ¿por qué?



A ver, Bélgica ya no tiene un equipazo. Le quedan 3 jugadores excepcionales (Courtois, De Bruyne y Lukaku) y algunos meritorios como Tielemans o Carrasco, pero el resto ha envejecido fatal. Coño, que Francia tiene tres centrales de Champions y Alderweireld juega en Qatar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Hazard ya está para renovar con el Madrid!!!! Siii joder viva hazard la leyenda del chalsea!!!!!


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dechams tácticamente es pobre bajo mi opinión.



A mi también me parece un Del Bosque de la vida, pero algo de oficio de entrenador tiene que tener porque de lo contrario los jugadores le echan

como tiene equipazo le resulta fácil, pero tienes que dirigir de todas formas


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Que les dan de comer a estos?

me acuerdo de Lukaku cuando estaba en el Everton y era más bien flaco, (lo fichaba en el Football Manager),

ahora parece un gorila.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

Recordemos el cuadro fácil que les tocó a los gabachos en 2018


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, Bélgica ya no tiene un equipazo. Le quedan 3 jugadores excepcionales (Courtois, De Bruyne y Lukaku) y algunos meritorios como Tielemans o Carrasco, pero el resto ha envejecido fatal. Coño, que Francia tiene tres centrales de Champions y Alderweireld juega en Qatar.



Yo creo que sigue teniendo equipazo. Mira hoy mismo. Otra cosa es que le dé para ganar algo...pero estabamos hablando de que Deschamps no clasificaría a Bélgica


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Pues gol de Amego


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que sigue teniendo equipazo. Mira hoy mismo. Otra cosa es que le dé para ganar algo...pero estabamos hablando de que Deschamps no clasificaría a Bélgica



Equipazo es lo que tiene Francia, que son todos titulares en equipos de primer nivel. Bélgica juega con 4 o 5 parches que ya no están para ganarle a nadie o que nunca lo estarán. El mérito es que no se note.

Que si clasificaría a Bélgica, pues me imagino que sí, pero tampoco lo daría por 100% seguro. Como España ahora mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Muy bien mamadou y Benzema en Francia.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

gol del amego @ApoloCreed


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Buah hazard poniendo centros, que maravilla de la técnica y la precisión.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

El que decía que come en la mesa de Ronaldo y Messi supongo que se referiría a sus restos fríos después de que se hayan ido del restaurante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Quién ha contratado al Ferrer este , la madre que me parió.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> gol del amego @ApoloCreed



Lo que digo siempre dejandome mal...aunque si monopolizas el puesto de delantero centro que menos que marcar de vez en cuando...

Que haga uno como el de Lukaku y hablamos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Esto es una merienda de negros.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Vaya penalti mas gilipollas


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El que decía que come en la mesa de Ronaldo y Messi supongo que se referiría a sus restos fríos después de que se hayan ido del restaurante.



Pues mira qué penalti mas tonto le han hecho


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Ahora el marca a vender lo decisivo que es un tipo que marca goles de penalti


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo que digo siempre dejandome mal...aunque si monopolizas el puesto de delantero centro que menos que marcar de vez en cuando...
> 
> Que haga uno como el de Lukaku y hablamos



Ha sido un gran gol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Buah quien quiere a Benzema y mbappe teniendo al gran gavi joder!!!


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Si eso es penalty,

es penalty el agarrón ayer a Gavi.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Si eso es penalty,
> 
> es penalty el agarrón ayer a Gavi.



La patada existe...lo que pasa es que no es necesaria porque no había peligro en esa posición


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Los partidos de la mierda de copa está tiene mucho más nivel que los de la Eurocopa macho.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Llamadita de Qatar para que pite una patada en el área


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién ha contratado al Ferrer este , la madre que me parió.



El Rivero...son infames ambos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Hazard se ha lesionado jajajajajajaja la madre que me parió, se ha parado en el contraataque.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Huy madre qué tiro


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La patada existe...lo que pasa es que no es necesaria porque no había peligro en esa posición



Lo mismo que el agarrón existe,

pero no lo veo suficiente para pitar penalty,

bueno, así va esto del VAR.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya penalti mas gilipollas



Ésa es la diferencia entre salir con Pogba (o con Kanté si no tuviera COVID) y salir con Tielemans. Que Tielemans no es que sea un tronco, seguro que es mejor que yo, pero es que estamos hablando de otro nivel en el que las gilipolleces se pagan.

Y como Tielemans la estaba cagando le han cambiado por un tío del Brujas. Francia no pone a un tío del Brujas ni el la sub-19.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ha sido un gran gol



No ha estado mal


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Jazar se va a cenar


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Pufff

Se salvaron los amigos de Puigdemont


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

vaya corner que han cedido los belgas jajaja


----------



## pandiella (7 Oct 2021)

lukaku siempre fue un tronco


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

Gol de la tanqueta,Francia al carrer...

Anulado,vaya coñazo esto del var


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> lukaku siempre fue un tronco



Si pero rocoso no es un velocista..pero a empujón es


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> lukaku siempre fue un tronco



Goool de Lukaku


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Pues no tiene pinta de que vaya a subir


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gol de la tanqueta,Francia al carrer...
> 
> Anulado,vaya coñazo esto del var



Qué faena


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

Si mete esa Pogba...es imposible tirar una falta mejor

Y resuelve Theo,otro que no tenía sitio en el equipo de ZZ...


----------



## pandiella (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Goool de Lukaku



jeje, total

estaba combinando fatal
lo digo porque era tronquisimo, deje de seguirle un par de anyos, y parece que es maradona reencarnado ahora segun algunos


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Nada, a jugar con los gabachos.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Vamos no me jodas Rafa


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Vaya palo...menos mal que esto es un torneo de mierda que todos pasan de jugarlo jajaja


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Goool de Theo Hernández


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

El defensa apartandose en vec de ponerse de tronco


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El defensa apartandose en vec de ponerse de tronco



Tiene un golpe tremendo Theo,parece De Bruyne...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

Lo han peleado como fieras, pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar y atrás son un chiste.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Oct 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Llego de correr. Veo que Francia sigue comiéndose una mierda detrás de otra. Y me voy a la ducha.



Me como yo ahora el mojón...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Pues esto le podría haber pasado a España ayer perfectamente...


----------



## Clin Isbu (7 Oct 2021)

Lloris
Lucas Hernández
Theo Hernández
Pavard
Rabiot
Griezmann
Dubois
Veretout

Que clase de Francia es esta?
desde la época de Platiní no habían tantos blancos


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo han peleado como fieras, pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar y atrás son un chiste.



Bélgica ha cedido muchísimo terreno...se ha visto además muy superada

No van a ganar nunca nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Pues ha sido un partido muy bueno.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues esto le podría haber pasado a España ayer perfectamente...



Bonucci tuvo la culpa el gilipollas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Lloris
> Lucas Hernández
> Theo Hernández
> Pavard
> ...




Hemos coincidido varios en este comentario hoy


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene un golpe tremendo Theo,parece De Bruyne...



Defensivamente es una ruina ponerte de perfíl a la portería


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues ha sido un partido muy bueno.



Buenísimo...decía antes que menos mal que esto es un torneo de chichinabo que no interesa a nadie y que todos pasan de jugar


----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2021)

Espero que Francia coma el cesped el domingo.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

Y empezamos con los africanos...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bélgica ha cedido muchísimo terreno...se ha visto además muy superada
> 
> No van a ganar nunca nada



El momento de Bélgica fue con Kompany, Verthonghen y Aldeweireld más jovencitos, Dembelé el medio aquel del Tottenham, y Courtois, De Bruyne y Hazard en modo top. Entre 2015 y 2018 más o menos.

Ahora ya pues no.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El momento de Bélgica fue con Kompany, Verthonghen y Aldeweireld más jovencitos, Dembelé el medio aquel del Tottenham, y Courtois, De Bruyne y Hazard en modo top. Entre 2015 y 2018 más o menos.
> 
> Ahora ya pues no.



En 2014/2016...

mira que han hecho buenos torneos pero siempre palman al final...

lo único que han conseguido es un tercer puesto en Rusia 2018, que me parece poco para los jugadores que tienen


----------



## Salsa_rosa (7 Oct 2021)

Belgica siempre haciendo un pechofrío.


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2021)

Buen partido. Carácter y orgullo francés aunque el gol anulado a Bélgica me salió del alma como si fuera un gol de los nuestros. Me pregunto qué clase de perturbación sufro...

Estará interesante el Domingo. Como no soy adivino se me ocurren dos escenarios posibles. Que nos pasen por encima como una apisonadora o que nuestro juego se les indigeste. Si es a las bravas y se rompe el partido será una buena ocasión para conocer la pasta de los nuestros. La de los franceses ha quedado clara.


----------



## Jurgenz (8 Oct 2021)

No creo que les pueda la presión, lo que si que puede pasar es una disposición en el campo loca o absurda por la que nos puedan pasar por encima, claro que también puede ocurrir lo contrario, que estén finos, que lo diferente salga bien y que sean ellos los que se lleven por delante a Francia.

De Francia lo peor de lejos me parece Deschamps...si, son los recientes campeones del mundo, pero creo que ahora mismo les sobran jugadores, podrían hacer otro 11 casi tan competitivo como el de los titulares.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2021)

Hoy partido clasificatorio de la sub 21 que no se emite en ningún canal así que tendré que aprender esloveno ..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Por calidad Francia es muy superior nos guste o no, además se enfrenta la delantera más rápida del mundo contra la defensa más lenta.

El punto débil de Francia es que no son regulares durante todo el partido y que tácticamente están muy poco trabajados.

Respecto a España, lo más normal es que se dedique a pasarse el balón en defensa hasta que un mamadou de estos que lentos no son huelan sangre y roben el balón y a tomar por culo gol.

Otro escenario es llegar a penaltis como en la Eurocopa, pero sinceramente no veo a Francia sin marcar gol, sin embargo en España si veo posible que no marquen gol porque de echo es lo que suele pasar.

En cualquier caso va a estar interesante y cualquier cosa puede pasar.

También es posible que los mamadous franceses salgan al campo desnudos y a violar gente de las gradas porque con los mamadous nunca se saben.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2021)

España SUB21 logra ganar a pesar de jugar en un ETADIO gafe con el cesped horrible...por supuesto defensa de balomano eslovaca...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2021)

ya que es un torneo amistoso.. aqui el ultimo partido amistoso francia españa---


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2021)

mirar como DEULUFEU jugaba antes de JODERSE su carrera REGRESANDO al barca de luis enrirque que lo condeno al banquillo


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya que es un torneo amistoso.. aqui el ultimo partido amistoso francia españa---



No es un torneo amistoso

No existen los torneos amistosos en los que participan docenas de equipos como en este caso

Francia no remontó un 2-0 para ganar 2-3 porque era un torneo amistoso y se lo estaba tomando como una pachanguita. Jugaron como si fuera la semifinal del mundial/euro

Y mañana saldrán a ganar a España. Espero que les salga todo al revés y si se puede les machaquemos como a Alemania hace un año que nadie se lo esperaba tampoco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No es un torneo amistoso
> 
> No existen los torneos amistosos en los que participan docenas de equipos como en este caso
> 
> ...



sigue siendo un torneo que se invento la uefa para quitar a las federaciones el dinero de los amistosos...y si ese partido que mostre se jugo a ritmo de partido normal..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Mañana tenemos 4 horas de fútbol seguidas, un buen día para los futboleros, me levantaré mañana temprano para comprar monster y cocaina.


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sigue siendo un torneo que se invento la uefa para quitar a las federaciones el dinero de los amistosos...y si ese partido que mostre se jugo a ritmo de partido normal..



Es tan inventado como el mundial, la euro, la champions o la liga española.

Los torneos de fútbol no crecen en los arboles ni vienen decretados en la biblia como palabra de Dios.

Llega un organismo y los crea. Es así y no de otra manera. Decís unas tonterias que tiene huevos la cosa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es tan inventado como el mundial, la euro, la champions o la liga española.
> 
> Los torneos de fútbol no crecen en los arboles ni vienen decretados en la biblia como palabra de Dios.
> 
> Llega un organismo y los crea. Es así y no de otra manera. Decís unas tonterias que tiene huevos la cosa.



si como al confederaciones una puta mierda de torneo donde solo los sudacas se lo tomaban en serio...que mejor que quitar 1 año de descanso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

La verdad que el Florencio monta la superliga y le dan por culo hasta a los mundiales, haber que vemos hoy el linchestein San Marino o un Manchester united real Madrid...


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que el Florencio monta la superliga y le dan por culo hasta a los mundiales, haber que vemos hoy el linchestein San Marino o un Manchester united real Madrid...



Pero sería inventado o una pachanguita eso holles


----------



## jus (9 Oct 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Buen partido. Carácter y orgullo francés aunque el gol anulado a Bélgica me salió del alma como si fuera un gol de los nuestros. Me pregunto qué clase de perturbación sufro...
> 
> Estará interesante el Domingo. Como no soy adivino se me ocurren dos escenarios posibles. Que nos pasen por encima como una apisonadora o que nuestro juego se les indigeste. Si es a las bravas y se rompe el partido será una buena ocasión para conocer la pasta de los nuestros. La de los franceses ha quedado clara.



Probablemente francia jugará a lo que sabe y le gusta...se quedará a esperar robar el balon y que los 3 de arriba l rompan.

España jugará a lo que Francia le gusta. Tocará 1000 veces en el area y como españa no mete un balonazo ni harto de grifa pues pasara como contra suecia... en poco nos la roban y nos hacen daño con tener un par de delanteros decentes.

Lo mismo nos pueden meter 3 en 3 cagadas con alguna genialidad o españa da la sorpresa aguantando hsta el final


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> Probablemente francia jugará a lo que sabe y le gusta...se quedará a esperar robar el balon y que los 3 de arriba l rompan.
> 
> España jugará a lo que Francia le gusta. Tocará 1000 veces en el area y como españa no mete un balonazo ni harto de grifa pues pasara como contra suecia... en poco nos la roban y nos hacen daño con tener un par de delanteros decentes.
> 
> Lo mismo nos pueden meter 3 en 3 cagadas con alguna genialidad o españa da la sorpresa aguantando hsta el final



mirate el resumen del amistoso que puse..basicamente no dejamos a los negros correr


----------



## jus (9 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mirate el resumen del amistoso que puse..basicamente no dejamos a los negros correr



Mbappe griezman y benzema... son mucho, no vas a poder jugar con tanta comodidad o como quieres

Ya se verá


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

*Yo veo un 5-1 para los mamadous franceses.*


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Están aqui los de la alejria de la huerta hay que joderse


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (9 Oct 2021)

Mientras LE no haga inventos y coloque a cada uno en su sitio, a lo.mejor suena la flauta.

Es decir, olvidarse de gilipolleces como Marcos Llorente de lateral, Oyarzabal por.la derecha, para nuestra fortuna Eric Garcia no está, etc...

Espero mantenga la misma defensa, y recemos seamos capaces de esconderles el balón y hacer las coberturas en todo momento. De otro modo, si les damos opciones de correr puede ser un suplicio.

¿ Reacordais aquel partido contra la Francia de ZZ - Henry - Ribery de la seleccion de Aragonés en pañales?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Mientras LE no haga inventos y coloque a cada uno en su sitio, a lo.mejor suena la flauta.
> 
> Es decir, olvidarse de gilipolleces como Marcos Llorente de lateral, Oyarzabal por.la derecha, para nuestra fortuna Eric Garcia no está, etc...
> 
> ...



pues si lo recuerdo el MARCA inistio en poner a RAUL de mediapunta..y debilitamos el medio campo..hasta que nosacamos a senna..pero entonces el HENRY se inventa una falta.. y nos la clavan a balon parado y un gol en contra tras ir a lo loco al empate


----------



## Suprimo (9 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Están aqui los de la alejria de la huerta hay que joderse



El otro día se pagaba la victoria italiana en _*CASA*_ a 1,29€, aquí te viene la peña con que no hay manipulación pero caen todos como moscas y todo por los internacionales que tiene África, que luego les ves en le canpo y no ves nada top por ningún sitio con algo de brillo suelto, hasta Grisman es titular y el entrenador es una pvta hez con sverte

Si España no se viene abajo (aunque terminará pasando) los que no van a tener un buen partido van a ser ellos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (9 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues si lo recuerdo el MARCA inistio en poner a RAUL de mediapunta..y debilitamos el medio campo..hasta que nosacamos a senna..pero entonces el HENRY se inventa una falta.. y nos la clavan a balon parado y un gol en contra tras ir a lo loco al empate



Bueno, si eliminamos las fobias sobre clubes vs. seleccion. Yo lo que recuerdo es cierto paralelismos con lo que pueda pasar durante el.partido de mañana.

En aquel partido España era una selección en pañales que estaba aprendiendo a jugar al.tiki taka, que marcó primero, que por.inexperiencia y por.mantener un estilo de juego acabo perdiendo el.partido porque cayó en la treta de Francia: te doy el balón, toca todo lo.que quieras que en cuantonla robemos Ribery y Henry van a salir corriendo, van a ganar a tus centrales completamente adelantados y desguarnecidos, que para eso tenemos a Zz para colocarnos la en el.pie y te metemos 3.

Y a eso.me refería ...


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Es curioso que el comité arbitral reconozca abiertamente una cagada arbitral reprendiendole públicamente y en lugar de mandarle a la nevera por inútil van y le dan la final de mañana:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Mañana es el día, es el momento, el día M, día mamadou.


Me voy a hacer una paja que a salido la winona rayder en la TV.


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, si eliminamos las fobias sobre clubes vs. seleccion. Yo lo que recuerdo es cierto paralelismos con lo que pueda pasar durante el.partido de mañana.
> 
> En aquel partido España era una selección en pañales que estaba aprendiendo a jugar al.tiki taka, que marcó primero, que por.inexperiencia y por.mantener un estilo de juego acabo perdiendo el.partido porque cayó en la treta de Francia: te doy el balón, toca todo lo.que quieras que en cuantonla robemos Ribery y Henry van a salir corriendo, van a ganar a tus centrales completamente adelantados y desguarnecidos, que para eso tenemos a Zz para colocarnos la en el.pie y te metemos 3.
> 
> Y a eso.me refería ...



Además de lo que dices que estoy bastante de acuerdo (matizar eso sí que el arbitro se inventa una falta de Puyol a Henry que es al revés y de ahí nace el 2-1 muy mal defendido por Canelita e Iker que se equivocan y se molestan) decir también que el MARCA se encargó durante días de tocar los cojones a los gabachos llamandolos viejos/jubilados y calentó un partido que ya de por sí tenia bastantes alicientes sin que ellos metieran la pata.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2021)

este mismo


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> este mismo



No hay más que ver este vídeo para darse cuenta de lo tontos que son algunos arbitros

Este en concreto es tan tonto el tío que encima que le engañan saca tarjeta al agredido


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

En media hora el Italia-Bélgica en la 1

¿qué os parece?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En media hora el Italia-Bélgica en la 1
> 
> ¿qué os parece?



Jugar a las 3 igualito que en la confederaciones..un Peñazo


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En media hora el Italia-Bélgica en la 1
> 
> ¿qué os parece?



Belgica es que es muy irregular... pero italia esta muy tocada de perder con spaña. 1-1 y Penaltys


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Jugar a las 3 igualito que en la confederaciones..un Peñazo



A ti todo te parece mal menos Lopetegui, claro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Vamos joder!!!!!! Comienza el gran partido!!!!!!!! Catalonia forever!!!! Gavi es Dios!!!!!!!!! Balón de oro Pedri!!!!.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos joder!!!!!! Comienza el gran partido!!!!!!!! Catalonia forever!!!! Gavi es Dios!!!!!!!!! Balón de oro Pedri!!!!.



El pedri creo que no esta conbocado...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos joder!!!!!! Comienza el gran partido!!!!!!!! Catalonia ofrecer!!!! Gavi es Dios!!!!!!!!! Balón de oro Pedri!!!!.



Anda que como gane la copa esta noche os va a dar buen zas en toda la boca con el cachondeito que tenéis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Salen con suplentes, eso es porque el partido les importa mucho!!!! Sii joder el coche teledirigido lleva el balón!!!!!!!!!!! Pedro y gavi pichichis de Europa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ti todo te parece mal menos Lopetegui, claro



La siesta es sagrada.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Bamos con Belgica que juega Carrasco...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Hala venga arrodillaros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El pedri creo que no esta conbocado...




No está convocado porque tiene que ir a por el balón de oro.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Ha empezado mejor italia


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Salen con suplentes, eso es porque el partido les importa mucho!!!! Sii joder el coche teledirigido lleva el balón!!!!!!!!!!! Pedro y gavi pichichis de Europa!!!!!!!!!



Todos no son suplentes, rascanalgas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

*Están gavi y Pedri en la grada, también está bojan kirkic, menudo tridente de ensueño si hubieran coincidido en el tiempo!!!!!*


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Están gavi y Pedri en la grada, también está bojan kirkic, menudo tridente de ensueño si hubieran coincidido en el tiempo!!!!!*



El kirki ese de donde a salido? Yo ya me pierdo...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo remate del mmamadu belga ese, basuaki...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El kirki ese de donde a salido? Yo ya me pierdo...




Fue el jugador que lideró al Barcelona de las copas de Europa.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fue el jugador que lideró al Barcelona de las copas de Europa.



En el fifa19?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el fifa19?




Exacto, me acuerdo del mariscal bogarde en la defensa con sus movimientos rápidos y deslumbrantes.

Menuda vergüenza de equipo a sacado Bélgica, haber si les meten 5.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo paradon de curtua, le habia dado a un belga (denaier)...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Coño, si hay gente por aquí. No lo veía en los últimos mensajes y pensaba que no había nadie comentando.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El kirki ese de donde a salido? Yo ya me pierdo...



Ese estaba en el Barsa en 2008. Es hijo de croata y española y jugaba de 9.

Le llamó Luis Aragonés para jugar la Euro y declinó la invitación.

Despues le echaron del barsa y terminó en la Roma creo.

Una pena de muchacho que no hizo más que tomar decisiones equivocadas toda su vida deportiva


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El kirki ese de donde a salido? Yo ya me pierdo...



Coño, Boja. Si le hicimos debutar en la selección por si Serbia nos quitaba al nuevo Maradona.

Aunque el cabrón con la tontería ha jugado en un porrón de equipos: Roma, Ajax,Stoke, Mainz,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Están gavi y Pedri en la grada, también está bojan kirkic, menudo tridente de ensueño si hubieran coincidido en el tiempo!!!!!*



LE le hubiera puesto titular en toda la euro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese estaba en el Barsa en 2008. Es hijo de croata y española y jugaba de 9.
> 
> Le llamó Luis Aragonés para jugar la Euro y declinó la invitación.
> 
> ...




Todo fue por política porque estaba claro que estaba llamado a ser el nuevo rey mundial del fútbol, todo lo que sabe Messi lo aprendió de el.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, Boja. Si le hicimos debutar en la selección por si Serbia nos quitaba al nuevo Maradona.
> 
> Aunque el cabrón con la tontería ha jugado en un porrón de equipos: Roma, Ajax,Stoke, Mainz,...



Ahj conio, el bojan joder


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Buah chaval, remate a la escuadra de la belgii


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> LE le hubiera puesto titular en toda la euro.



Lo bueno entre comillas de que fulano o mengano se lesionen es que ves jugadores nuevos que lo hacen igual o mejor como se está viendo.

Yo creia que con las bajas Italia nos iba a pasar por encima y fué al revés.

Además a Gavi y Yeremi no los tenia muy vistos y ahora ya sí, y es bueno saber que vienen chavales buenos


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese estaba en el Barsa en 2008. Es hijo de croata y española y jugaba de 9.
> 
> Le llamó Luis Aragonés para jugar la Euro y declinó la invitación.
> 
> ...



Creia que era uno nuebo. El @Obiwanchernobil es un liante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo truño de partido, pero truño truño, haber si un gol anima esto, pero a Bélgica le quitas sus 3 jugadores top y es un truño.


como decía kirkic ahora deslumbra en la liga japonesa con tan solo 31 años, Luis Enrique puede convocarle.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Bojan era/es un paquete premium,

su máximo goleador de su carrera fue en su primera temporada en el Barça, 10 goles,

después ha estado en mil equipos y su media goleadora ha sido 4-7 goles por temporada,
eso para un delantero es nada,

ahora anda por Japón con Iniesta.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo truño de partido, pero truño truño, haber si un gol anima esto, pero a Bélgica le quitas sus 3 jugadores top y es un truño.
> 
> 
> como decía kirkic ahora deslumbra en la liga japonesa con tan solo 31 años, Luis Enrique puede convocarle.



Han tenido oportunidades los dos, mas italia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bojan era/es un paquete premium,
> 
> su máximo goleador de su carrera fue en su primera temporada en el Barça, 10 goles,
> 
> ...




Pero que dices!! Kirkic le han chuleado el balón de oro dos veces!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero que dices!! Kirkic le han chuleado el balón de oro dos veces!!!



Ese era Ezquerro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo bueno entre comillas de que fulano o mengano se lesionen es que ves jugadores nuevos que lo hacen igual o mejor como se está viendo.
> 
> Yo creia que con las bajas Italia nos iba a pasar por encima y fué al revés.
> 
> Además a Gavi y Yeremi no los tenia muy vistos y ahora ya sí, y es bueno saber que vienen chavales buenos



Yeremi ya venía apuntando maneras, pero lo de Gavi es por cabezonería de LE.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ese era Ezquerro



Y Romerito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

El comentarista criticando, que no informando, de que Carrasco se marchara a una liga menor a cambio del doble de sueldo...seguro que el seguiría en TVE si en Antonia 3 le ofrecieran el doble de sueldo.

Esto es el periodismo Charo de nuestro país.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo truño de partido, pero truño truño, haber si un gol anima esto, pero a Bélgica le quitas sus 3 jugadores top y es un truño.
> 
> 
> como decía kirkic ahora deslumbra en la liga japonesa con tan solo 31 años, Luis Enrique puede convocarle.



Bélgica ha perdido su oportunidad de ganar algo serio estos años. Qatar es su última oportunidad.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Otro paradon de curtua a chiesa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Mirad chavales, la leyenda, el elegido, el gran kirkic en un documental inolvidable donde le podemos ver con sus padres preparándose una tostada y ellos ilusionados con su nominación al balos de oro:



Se nota que se me está haciendo largo el partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bélgica ha perdido su oportunidad de ganar algo serio estos años. Qatar es su última oportunidad.




Bélgica siempre me ha parecido una selección sobrevalorada que a la hora de la verdad se arruga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Y como no, en las noticias una niña diciendo que le han lanzado insultos machistas jugando al fútbol. Millones de tíos todas las semanas insultados y amenazados y no se hace nada pero la mierda de tv que tenemos solo incide en eso.

Y que conste que no defiendo los insultos y amenazas a nadie, solo incido en que hay víctimas de primera y de segunda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 803063



Esto es lo que les digo a los del hilo del Far$a, que encumbran a cualquiera, y les pones un artículo de 50 bluffs de la última década y te llaman de merengón para arriba.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mirad chavales, la leyenda, el elegido, el gran kirkic en un documental inolvidable donde le podemos ver con sus padres preparándose una tostada y ellos ilusionados con su nominación al balos de oro:
> 
> 
> 
> Se nota que se me está haciendo largo el partido.



Se ve que viene de una familia pobre que tuvo que hacer sacrificios para que el niño jugara. Se me caen las lágrimas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Haber si espabilan esta segunda parte y sacan algún titular más.

Mientras os dejo una imagen del mejor defensor de Europa que militaba en el fútbol club Barcelona, le conocían como el rayo bogarde:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Gol de Italia!


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Que golazo joder...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bélgica ha perdido su oportunidad de ganar algo serio estos años. Qatar es su última oportunidad.



Y como sigan así como en este y en todos los torneos desde 2014 se van a comer en Qatar los mocos pero al ajillo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo bueno entre comillas de que fulano o mengano se lesionen es que ves jugadores nuevos que lo hacen igual o mejor como se está viendo.
> 
> Yo creia que con las bajas Italia nos iba a pasar por encima y fué al revés.
> 
> Además a Gavi y Yeremi no los tenia muy vistos y ahora ya sí, y es bueno saber que vienen chavales buenos



Pero que bajas Barullo si Morralla no debería ir ni convocado, y entre Pedri y Gavi, me da lo mismo que me da igual uno que otro.

Se echa de menos más Bryan Gil o Pedro Porro o ver a Llorente lejos del lateral derecho...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bélgica siempre me ha parecido una selección sobrevalorada que a la hora de la verdad se arruga.



En el 86 nos jodieron bien... Eso no se debería olvidar. 

Imagino que culés y atleticos jamás lo reconocerán pero aquella selección española mereció mucho más y jugaba bien al fútbol.

... aquel gol fantasma de.Michel contra Brasil...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Pero que bajas Barullo si Morralla no debería ir ni convocado, y entre Pedri y Gavi, me da lo mismo que me da igual uno que otro.
> 
> Se echa de menos más Bryan Gil o Pedro Porro o ver a Llorente lejos del lateral derecho...



Pero Morata es su 9...y Gerard Moreno el siguiente en esa zona

Nos gusten o no. A mi no me convence ninguno de los 2.

Llorente ha pasado de no ser convocado a ser lateral...hay que tener paciencia con este entrenador y que se vaya dando cuenta de las cosas él solito.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Penalti de Belgica


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Tercer y cuarto puesto del Nations League... es el culmen de la distopía del fútbol a todas horas...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Lo para y se mete


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 803063



El culerdismo vende bien su mierda. Aun me acuerdo de Giovanni y Halilovic...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Es que es un poco triste que exista tercer y cuarto puesto en un torneo que juegan 4 equipos


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que es un poco triste que exista tercer y cuarto puesto en un torneo que juegan 4 equipos



Vamos a ver que parece que todos tenéis 6 años:

Hay que hacer este partido porque son fechas FIFA

Si no jugaran el tercer y cuarto puesto tendrían que jugar un amistoso cada selección con otro rival para consumir la FECHA FIFA

Que os quejais de todo y todo os molesta cagoendios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber si espabilan esta segunda parte y sacan algún titular más.
> 
> Mientras os dejo una imagen del mejor defensor de Europa que militaba en el fútbol club Barcelona, le conocían como el rayo bogarde:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 803082



¿Has visto a Makay?









El tremendo golazo de Makaay con 40 kg más que en el Depor


Roy Makaay, exjugador del Deportivo y del Bayern entre otros, participó en un partido de leyendas y celebrities del equipo bávaro y dejó este golazo.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Has visto a Makay?




Joder pero makay era un buen delantero.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Y ojo que no juegan 4 equipos sino TODAS las federaciones europeas


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos a ver que parece que todos tenéis 6 años:
> 
> Hay que hacer este partido porque son fechas FIFA
> 
> ...



Me jode que no haya un Islas Feroe-Eslovaquia más a menudo. Necesitamos más fechas FIFA y más fútbol del PUEBLO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me jode que no haya un Islas Feroe-Eslovaquia más a menudo. Necesitamos más fechas FIFA y más fútbol del PUEBLO.



Ya lo tienes. Te pones la división C o D de la nesihons y ahí los tienes.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya lo tienes. Te pones la división C o D de la nesihons y ahí los tienes.



Aparte que luego este se traga los elches-real madrid, levante-real madrid, mallorca-realmadrid, alavés-realmadrid, getafe-realmadrid etc. que tienen un aliciente todos esos partidos del copón de la baraja


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Gol de Bélgica por debajo de las piernas del carajudío


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Muy bien Courtois en el pase


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Los spaguetti perdiendo tiempo


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya lo tienes. Te pones la división C o D de la nesihons y ahí los tienes.



Me abres un mundo mágico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Aparte que luego este se traga los elches-real madrid, levante-real madrid, mallorca-realmadrid, alavés-realmadrid, getafe-realmadrid etc. que tienen un aliciente todos esos partidos del copón de la baraja



Bueno, el Madrí todavía, pero a ver quien se traga un Elche-Alavés,Osasuna-Levante, Celta-Granada...


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Aparte que luego este se traga los elches-real madrid, levante-real madrid, mallorca-realmadrid, alavés-realmadrid, getafe-realmadrid etc. que tienen un aliciente todos esos partidos del copón de la baraja



Se habla poco del papelón de Griezmann en su vuelta al Atleti...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo truño hemos visto, haner si el de esta noche es más entretenido, me voy a bajar a comprar cocaína para esta noche.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me abres un mundo mágico.



Suena a troleo, pero antes de que Mediaset comprara los partidos y solo retransmita uno, en Vomistar te los echaban todos y era maravilloso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo truño hemos visto, haner si el de esta noche es más entretenido, me voy a bajar a comprar cocaína para esta noche.



¿A qué hora abren?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, el Madrí todavía, pero a ver quien se traga un Elche-Alavés,Osasuna-Levante, Celta-Granada...




Yo fui abonado del rayo durante 10 años, solo se llenaba el estadio con el Madrid y el Barcelona, capacidad para 15000 espectadores, el resto de partidos 3000 espectadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo fui abonado del rayo durante 10 años, solo se llenaba el estadio con el Madrid y el Barcelona, capacidad para 15000 espectadores, el resto de partidos 3000 espectadores.



Lo cual es lógico. Quitando al fanático de su equipo desde pequeño, la gente se hace futbolera por los grandes equipos. Aunque a algunos les joda, Floren tiene razón.

Dios, vaya peras la que está en la tele ahora.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo fui abonado del rayo durante 10 años, solo se llenaba el estadio con el Madrid y el Barcelona, capacidad para 15000 espectadores, el resto de partidos 3000 espectadores.



Hay pueblos con grupos de borrachos organizados que llenan más el estadio...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo fui abonado del rayo durante 10 años...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿A qué hora abren?





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo cual es lógico. Quitando al fanático de su equipo desde pequeño, la gente se hace futbolera por los grandes equipos. Aunque a algunos les joda, Floren tiene razón.
> 
> Dios, vaya peras la que está en la tele ahora.




En realidad es porque el abono de todo el año nos costaba lo mismo que la entrada para el Madrid y el Barcelona, el resto de partidos la gente era pintoresca un día abriré un hilo.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, el Madrí todavía, pero a ver quien se traga un Elche-Alavés,Osasuna-Levante, Celta-Granada...



Es que los partidos que estamos viendo en esta competición no son de ese tipo sino del más alto nivel.

Incluso la liguilla de grupos es más interesante que otros torneos tanto de selección como de clubs ya que juegas contra equipos de tu nivel. 

Como estamos en el más alto pues jugamos contra Alemania, Italia, Francia etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que los partidos que estamos viendo en esta competición no son de ese tipo sino del más alto nivel.
> 
> Incluso la liguilla de grupos es más interesante que otros torneos tanto de selección como de clubs ya que juegas contra equipos de tu nivel.
> 
> Como estamos en el más alto pues jugamos contra Alemania, Italia, Francia etc.



Claro. A mí me gusta la competición. Puedes competir contra grandes selecciones sin tener que esperar a mundiales o euros.
Y los pequeños aprenden mucho más compitiendo contra ellos mismos que contra un grande.
Quien critica esta competición es que no le gusta el fútbol.
Ahora, igual deberían ampliarlo a ocho equipos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Rodri y Eric Garcia novedades. Me cago en sus muertos.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

Eric García 

Uuuuuffffff


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro. A mí me gusta la competición. Puedes competir contra grandes selecciones sin tener que esperar a mundiales o euros.
> Y los pequeños aprenden mucho más compitiendo contra ellos mismos que contra un grande.
> Quien critica esta competición es que no le gusta el fútbol.
> Ahora, igual deberían ampliarlo a ocho equipos.



Bueno, la Liga A son 16 equipos, para ampliar la fase final a 8 equipos deberían pasar dos selecciones por grupo,

el estilo "final four" está bien, se hace en un finde y ya,

estilo Euroliga de baloncesto,

le veo futuro al torneo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Oct 2021)

bueno quien juega hoy?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rodri y Eric Garcia novedades. Me cago en sus muertos.





A los cinco minutos de partido los comentaristas chupandosela al Rodri ese, si España gana mañana los periódicos abren con el Rodri.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Joder, Busi y Rodri juntos, doble pivote.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, Busi y Rodri juntos, doble pivote.



Tampoco hay tanta diferencia con tortuga koke. Me preocupa más lo de Eric.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Hoy se le acaban las mamadurrias al Luis Enrique, en cuanto que la cojan los dos mamadous y empiecen a correr que nos cuente lo de la posesión.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

No hay mucho "músculo" en el centro del campo,

eso sí, jugamos prácticamente con tres pivotes defensivos, Busi, Rodri y Eric García (a este no lo considero central  ),

Gavi tendrá total libertad de movimiento, a ver si la lía.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tampoco hay tanta diferencia con tortuga koke. Me preocupa más lo de Eric.



LE confía en tener totalmente el balón, y resguardar las contras, (supongo por eso es el doble pivote),

y Eric va a ser el que inicie desde atrás, con la presión de Italia se vieron muchos fallos sacando el balón desde atrás (supongo va por ahí),

muy lento veo al equipo para los nigros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No hay mucho "músculo" en el centro del campo,
> 
> eso sí, jugamos prácticamente con tres pivotes defensivos, Busi, Rodri y Eric García (a este no lo considero central  ),
> 
> Gavi tendrá total libertad de movimiento, a ver si la lía.



Gavi ahora mismo solo es un movedor de pelota, igual que pedri. No esperes que haga nada más. No tenemos a nadie que haga buenos pases.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

ERIC GARCIA......


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

LE nos está trolleando,

va a salir con defensa de tres y Busi metido de central


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rodri y Eric Garcia novedades. Me cago en sus muertos.



A Pau Torres le ha penalizado el fallo en el gol de Italia en el que era el cierre y le robaron la cartera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Siendo pesimista muchas veces ocurre lo contrario, esperemos que eso suceda hoy.

Por otro lado todo parece indicar que los mamadous nada más pitar el comienzo del partido van a empezar a soltar su leche, ellos en España solo ven a su enemigo natural, si son mamadous moros porque somos el enemigo de Marruecos y si son mamadous latinos porque les colonizamos.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, Busi y Rodri juntos, doble pivote.



Supongo que es un cambio por el rival y eso que decía que no cambiaría nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Supongo que es un cambio por el rival y eso que decía que no cambiaría nada




Claramente es un cambio por el rival, más defensivo, el es consciente de que es mejor perder por dos goles que por cinco y ambos son escenarios posibles, esperemos que no sucedan.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Eric Garcia?? En serio??

''Amos no m'jodas!

Iñigo Martínez está de dulce, se entiende perfectamente con Laporte y con Unai, en fin.

!LE vete a la mierda!

Luego dice @barullo que le tengamos paciencia a este entrenador.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Azpilicueta está de lateral derecho y a Traoré no lo ha traído a este torneo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Lo del doble pivote es medio comprensible porque Busquets no llega. Joder, si debería haberse jubilado ya de la selección.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Si algo funciona ¿ pa'qué lo tocas?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Oct 2021)

lo de eric garcía no tiene nombre, pero rodri al menos me gusta. Para lo poco que aporta ofensivamente koke, prefiero a rodri que abarca mucho más espacio y para dar pases laterales lo hace igual de bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Llevo tiempo sin ver la liga...

Marcos Llorente no sería buen acompañante de Busi en el centro del campo?

o ya nunca juega de pivote Llorente? (En el Real Madrid empezó así).

*Joder, está lesionado


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Eric Garcia?? En serio??
> 
> ''Amos no m'jodas!
> 
> ...



Paciencia en el sentido de que por mucho que la prensa o afición le digan que Llorente no debe de jugar de lateral si él no se da cuenta y se baja del burro va a ser inútil tratar de convencerle.

En realidad eso le pasa a toda la gente cabezota que hasta que no escarmientan por sí mismos es inútil avisarles.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Paciencia en el sentido de que por mucho que la prensa o afición le digan que Llorente no debe de jugar de lateral si él no se da cuenta y se baja del burro va a ser inútil tratar de convencerle.
> 
> En realidad eso le pasa a toda la gente cabezota que hasta que no escarmientan por sí mismos es inútil avisarles.



Esperemos que también se de cuenta que Eric Garcia es blandito, blandito y por mucho que su agente sea Puyol no le llega ni a los tacos de las botas.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Y esa rubia?


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Lo bueno de Francia es que sabes siempre quién va a jugar y cómo...más o menos claro

Esperemos que LE les tenga una emboscada preparada, porque de España nunca se sabe qué partido va a plantear


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Paciencia en el sentido de que por mucho que la prensa o afición le digan que Llorente no debe de jugar de lateral si él no se da cuenta y se baja del burro va a ser inútil tratar de convencerle.
> 
> En realidad eso le pasa a toda la gente cabezota que hasta que no escarmientan por sí mismos es inútil avisarles.



... incluso Llorente nos daría mucho más que Rodri en ataque y lo mismo en defensa...

Veremos si lo llama cuando se recupere.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno el Rubiales, va más puesto de coca que yo.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ... incluso Llorente nos daría mucho más que Rodri en ataque y lo mismo en defensa...
> 
> Veremos si lo llama cuando se recupere.



Sí, claro que lo va a seguir llamando, ya se ha convencido él solito porque hace un año no le convocaba.

Lo que ya no está tan claro es que lo coloque en el centro del campo que es dónde queremos verlo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Ahora entrevistan a una Charo del femenino, no saben cómo venderlo...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Ya si te he entendido, pero es que a ese no le ha traído esta vez

Es buena idea, pero aunque estuviera no lo iba a hacer...ya es milagroso que cuente con Alonso, que llevaba 3 años sin traerle


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora entrevistan a una Charo del femenino, no saben cómo venderlo...



Esa es Vero Boquete y era bastante buena pero creo que está retirada


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Azpi de central y en el lateral P.Porro... que debería ser petición expresa de @Obiwanchernobil en todas sus alineaciones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Esa es Vero Boquete y era bastante buena pero creo que está retirada




Sigo el femenino de EEUU porque tiene el suficiente nivel para ser atractivo, el europeo es lamentable, charos haciendo el gandul.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigo el femenino de EEUU porque tiene el suficiente nivel para ser atractivo, el europeo es lamentable, charos haciendo el gandul.



Hay muchas campeonas mundiales europeas: Alemania y Noruega por ejemplo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

O a Albiol, que ya sabe de qué va esto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Azpilicueta está de lateral derecho y a Traoré no lo ha traído a este torneo



Pero ofrecemos alternativas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigo el femenino de EEUU porque tiene el suficiente nivel para ser atractivo, el europeo es lamentable, charos haciendo el gandul.



No me jodas que sigues el femenino usano.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Que afición más Paco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Esa es Vero Boquete y era bastante buena pero creo que está retirada



Sigue jugando en Italia.








Vero Boquete - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Sobrevalorada, bocazas y feminista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hay muchas campeonas mundiales europeas: Alemania y Noruega por ejemplo




El fútbol femenino en EEUU está directamente a otro nivel, táctica, física y técnicamente, la liga femenina está montada de una forma similar al basket allí, con equipos femeninos en institutos, ligas universitarias, becas según resultados y valía.

Créeme es otro nivel, aquí son charos que quieren cobrar porque se emitan los partidos en TV y como nadie los quiere comprar los tiene que pagar la federación con la parte proporcional de lo ingresado en impuestos y presupuestos públicos.

Unas demuestran que valen y después el dinero.

Otras quieren el dinero y luego demostrar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Azpi de central y en el lateral P.Porro... que debería ser petición expresa de @Obiwanchernobil en todas sus alineaciones



No me gusta Porro. No me gustaba tampoco en el Girona. Tenemos pocos para el lateral derecho. Azpi es la única garantía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fútbol femenino en EEUU está directamente a otro nivel, táctica, física y técnicamente, la liga femenina está montada de una forma similar al basket allí, con equipos femeninos en institutos, ligas universitarias, becas según resultados y valía.
> 
> Créeme es otro nivel, aquí son charos que quieren cobrar porque se emitan los partidos en TV y como nadie los quiere comprar los tiene que pagar la federación con la parte proporcional de lo ingresado en impuestos y presupuestos públicos.
> 
> ...



Hombre si comparamos a nivel competitivo sus karen con nuestras charos pues ganan, pero a años luz de ser competitivas y de que se ganen lo que corabn. La WNBA es deficitaria.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Los sucnors del Erasmus siempre con la chorrada de las croquetas y el jamón,

chiste del 2010.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me jodas que sigues el femenino usano.




Si, lo sigo atentamente, esta es mi jugadora favorita:


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

"No somos perfectas pero somos españolas"
Pancarta charil acomplejada donde las haya 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya si te he entendido, pero es que a ese no le ha traído esta vez
> 
> Es buena idea, pero aunque estuviera no lo iba a hacer...ya es milagroso que cuente con Alonso, que llevaba 3 años sin traerle



Alonso es su cuarto lateral izmierdo. Está aquí porque Alba y Gayá están lesionados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, lo sigo atentamente, esta es mi jugadora favorita:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 803384



Ya me extrañaba. Y te gustará también Hope Solo, que salió con todo el potorro al aire.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, lo sigo atentamente, esta es mi jugadora favorita:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 803384



Certificado de calidad Obiwanchernobil? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre si comparamos a nivel competitivo sus karen con nuestras charos pues ganan, pero a años luz de ser competitivas y de que se ganen lo que corabn. La WNBA es deficitaria.



Si la wnba es deficitaria pero el fútbol femenino allí es el deporte por excelencia femenino, en especial entre el pueblo blanco y latino.
Allí es una religión el femenino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fútbol femenino en EEUU está directamente a otro nivel, táctica, física y técnicamente, la liga femenina está montada de una forma similar al basket allí, con equipos femeninos en institutos, ligas universitarias, becas según resultados y valía.
> 
> Créeme es otro nivel, aquí son charos que quieren cobrar porque se emitan los partidos en TV y como nadie los quiere comprar los tiene que pagar la federación con la parte proporcional de lo ingresado en impuestos y presupuestos públicos.
> 
> ...



su liga solo tiene 8 equipos,,asi es rentable..aqui en spain queremos ahcer ligas de 80 o mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, claro que lo va a seguir llamando, ya se ha convencido él solito porque hace un año no le convocaba.
> 
> Lo que ya no está tan claro es que lo coloque en el centro del campo que es dónde queremos verlo



En algún momento veremos un Rodri, Llorente, Pedri en el centro. Hay que renovarse.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Certificado de calidad Obiwanchernobil?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk




Si, ella tuvo su capítulo en las jacas olímpicas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si la wnba es deficitaria pero el fútbol femenino allí es el deporte por excelencia femenino, en especial entre el pueblo blanco y latino.
> Allí es una religión el femenino.



Pero dudo mucho que ganen lo que generan.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alonso es su cuarto lateral izmierdo. Está aquí porque Alba y Gayá están lesionados.



Por eso digo que de milagro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Estos se han fumado algo: El deporte femenino está listo para ser negocio - Forbes España


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero dudo mucho que ganen lo que generan.




Allí si, simplemente porque el modelo se trabajo mucho en Estados Unidos , ellos lo implantaron para que allí fuera popular y fuera la cuna del femenino, mientras el masculino solo lo siguen los inmigrantes.

Aquí no solo no genera sino que tiene perdidas.

Ali se hizo con perspectiva de negocio, aquí por obligación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Dios, a los africanos los está pitando todo dios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Lololololololololoooooo....


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Ahora el himno nacional del LOLOLOLO 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Empieza el lololo


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Pitidos al himno español...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique es uno de los mejores entrenadores del mundo.

Pero como troll no tiene rival en el universo entero.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pitidos al himno español...



Ellos pensaran que son nuestras costumbres...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Las apuestas dan un partido igualado. Yo creo que nos arrasan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Quiero un puto coche de esos joder!!!!


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Vamos hispanos, a machacar a los africanos!


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Al lorito con el arbitro que es muy torpe y se come los penaltis


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quiero un puto coche de esos joder!!!!



Cómprate un eléctrico 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Vamos hispanos, a machacar a los africanos!



Lo que queda de Europa vs la nueva europa.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Vaya hostia que le ha metido al conguito el Gavi


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

El árbitro es de los nuestros,es CALBO 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

¿pero qué tiene ese en la cabeza? ¿un pegote?


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Joder qué arbitros mas malos

Es fuera de juego y ha valido la jugada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Qué fácil es presionarnos y llegar delante del portero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Físicamente se nos comen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Oryalzabal en carrera sabes jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Nos van a follar a pelo...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué fácil es presionarnos y llegar delante del portero.



Lo que es fácil es que nos atraquen

El otro dia con Suecia se tragaron un penalti cometido a Ferran

Y ahora este fuera de juego tan claro


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

El unai tiene unos cantes....


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Joderr Unai,no la pilla a vuelo estando solo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Tiene que asentarse el equipo y pillar el balón...

Porque esto es el partido que quieren ellos


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Mb Ape no puede, ni va a poder, pero el puto gato y grisboy miedo me dan


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Esa es mi España   

Primer aviso


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Bueeeeeenooooo.... Hemos tenido una.... A ver...


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Buena diagonal de Gavi

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Unai no es portero para una selección, las dos veces que a intervenido le temblaban las manos.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Pogba amarilla arbitro, que te haces el orejas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Unai no es portero para una selección, las dos veces que a intervenido le temblaban las manos.



La alternativa es de Gea que combina partidos donde lo para todo con cagadas épicas..
Y el moreno ese de Cartagena


----------



## torpedor (10 Oct 2021)

Este torneo que es? En qué se diferencia de la Eurocopa?


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Y antes tampoco lo estaban

Yo del que no me fio es del equipo arbitral


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Notese que no hay ni un frances, el portero es belga...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

torpedor dijo:


> Este torneo que es? En qué se diferencia de la Eurocopa?



En que se juega por divisiones:

Los buenos contra los buenos y los malos abajo del todo entre ellos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Notese que no hay ni un frances, el portero es belga...



Próximamente en su país más cercano.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

envapè haciendo la croqueta...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En que se juega por divisiones:
> 
> Los buenos contra los buenos y los malos abajo del todo entre ellos



Habláis con fantasmas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Hay mucho español en la grada, como se nota que en Italia necesitan camareros.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Anda que los gabachos del publico tampoco son pacos, anda que no


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> envapè haciendo la croqueta...



En Francia la crêpe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay mucho español en la grada, como se nota que en Italia necesitan camareros.



Y mucho orgasmus.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Habláis con fantasmas...



Es un tal torpedor


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

Los moronegros solo saben caerse, normal de tanto coger algodón...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

África United ya están llorando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Jajajaja la comentarista confunde a todos con Pogba, de donde las sacan macho.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Esos africanos de Francia son unos llorones, siempre haciendo un "Busquets".


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Mete unas hostias España que Dios tirita


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es un tal torpedor



Estará en mi lista de ignorados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Los moronegros solo saben caerse, normal de tanto coger algodón...



Joder, como venga aquí el csi nos trullan a todos.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estará en mi lista de ignorados.



Por eso lo digo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja la comentarista confunde a todos con Pogba, de donde las sacan macho.



¿por qué escucháis a los de la tele?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Azpilicueta el unico con la camiseta metida en los pantalones...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Esos africanos de Francia son unos llorones, siempre haciendo un "Busquets".



Aprendices...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mete unas hostias España que Dios tirita



El CalBo... " Uno di noi "...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Ooooole


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja la comentarista confunde a todos con Pogba, de donde las sacan macho.



para mi tambien son todos iguales, negros...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Siiii!!! Me toco!!! Gavi balón de oro moviendo a España!!!! Menudos skills locoooo!!!!


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El CalBo... " Uno di noi "...



El calvo se comió un penalti a nuestro favor el dia de Suecia

Y se lo premian con este partido, tócate los cojones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siiii!!! Me toco!!! Gavi balón de oro moviendo a España!!!! Menudos skills locoooo!!!!



Al nivel de Bojan.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estará en mi lista de ignorados.



Yo tampoco lo veo...


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder, como venga aquí el csi nos trullan a todos.



Que vengan.

Pd. Un saludo a José Luis del CNI y a la parienta, y otro a Michael del CSI.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Dios que endosado esta el negro mbappe


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Venga,encarando

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> para mi tambien son todos iguales, negros...




Joder pero Pogba es precisamente el único que lleva pollas azules en la cabeza.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

El Kimpembe es un manterola que te cagas


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja la comentarista confunde a todos con Pogba, de donde las sacan macho.



No ve más que polla negra 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Gavi no tiene mala pinta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> No ve más que polla negra
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es incapaz de ver más allá. Como nosotros con las tetas. No pueden evitarlo.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

El susto de benzema dice el locutor...si era fuera de juego coño


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno al menos tienen a varanne, alguna cagada caerá..


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Venga chavales... Que el Varane hará alguna cagada típica de él y nos lo va a poner a huevo... Lo veo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Le falta mucha cocción al chaval gabi, pero a Luis Enrique le gusta dar la nota y poniendo al chaval intenta darse importancia.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Dios que endosado esta el negro mbappe



El tortuga ninja ese, le va a dar más Dolores de cabeza al madriz que alegrías...

Es un niñato bastante importante


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

Ya sabemos que los franceses perdieron la dignidad hace 300 años, pero verlos animar a esa confederación de africanos, es INDIGNANTE hasta para mí.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno al menos tienen a varanne, alguna cagada caerá..



Jajajajaja... Hemos pensado lo mismo.... Jajajajja


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Oct 2021)

Soy al único que La 1 le va como el puto culo?? Se congela, pixela, a saltos, bufff qué desastre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno la broma del gavi ese a estado bien, que saque al jeremi que al menos parece que sabe regatear.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Soy al único que La 1 le va como el puto culo?? Se congela, pixela, a saltos, bufff qué desastre.



Será de antena tu problema


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno la broma del gavi ese a estado bien, que saque al jeremi que al menos parece que sabe regatear.



El chaval ese yeremi es un crack, pero no juega en el Barcelona...


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Sarabia no está en la onda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Soy al único que La 1 le va como el puto culo?? Se congela, pixela, a saltos, bufff qué desastre.



La mía va bien.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Soy al único que La 1 le va como el puto culo?? Se congela, pixela, a saltos, bufff qué desastre.



En la aplicación de alacarta tve puedes ver el partido


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

No hay nada

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

El negro se cree que esto es el fifa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Penalti.... Es penalti....


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Mano negra en el VAR...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

PENALTY


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Oct 2021)

¿eso no es penalti?


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

PENALTI CLARO, PVTO CALVO


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Soy al único que La 1 le va como el puto culo?? Se congela, pixela, a saltos, bufff qué desastre.



si


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Penalti.... Es penalti....



Ya te he dicho que el equipo arbitral como minimo es sospechoso


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Mano negra!!!


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> si



Antenas paco de mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

El Unai es subnormal, pero profundo además, entregando el balón a defensas de espaldas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Si el problema es que entre los mutombos y que no tenemos nadie arriba para rematar da igual si sale yeremy o pirlo a meter los pases


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Sarabia que le cambien por favor


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Antenas paco de mierda.



Mira la clavija, muevele un poco. A mi en la tele me falla a veces... a no ser que vivas *EN LA SAGRA *


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo meneo de España, con jugadores de segundo nivel.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Que puta manía con jugar atrás. 
Alguien que encare y regatee, coño

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

No tienes que entender nada, la regla no se aplica si eres mamadou.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Venga... Que se le puede ganar a esta chusma ¡¡¡¡¡ Joderrrrr ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

Son menas, son expertos en robos. La pregunta es: ¿DONDE ESTÁN NUESTRAS CHAROS?


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Joder, salen de la presión inicial y no meten velocidad al ataque.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Le falta mucha picardia y mordiente a España arriba. Sarabia y Oyarzabal parecen la delantera del Levante. Y ferran torres que el otro dia jugó de delantero, hoy lo colocan de lateral, por qué.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

A ver si se quedan ellos con 10 para poder dominar como contra Italia


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

falta por detras, amarilla...


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿eso no es penalti?



Sólo contra el Español, Osasuna, Leganés... con arbitraje español.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Venga... Que se le puede ganar a esta chusma ¡¡¡¡¡ Joderrrrr ¡¡¡¡¡



Cuidado, mientras tengamos el balon se les puede ganar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Como nos la metan tenemos un problema.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Bien tirado

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

No sé de qué sirve la posesión si no se dan las tres siguientes cosas:

Regates.

Pase en profundidad.

Tiro desde fuera del área.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Me he incorporado tarde al partido... Pregunta importante: ¿ Nos hemos arrodillado al principio ?


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Arbitraje de mierda.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Theo carga a placer delante del linier


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como nos la metan tenemos un problema.



Y como nos marquen un gol también


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sé de qué sirve la posesión si no se dan las tres siguientes cosas:
> 
> Regates.
> 
> ...



Te defiendes con el balón


----------



## il banditto (10 Oct 2021)

11 chavalotes sanos y blancos vs 2 franceses, un moro y 8 senegaleses    qué puta decadencia los gabachos, encima sus monos no hacen mas que repartir patadas y fingir faltas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No tienes que entender nada, la regla no se aplica si eres mamadou.



Aquí vendría bien aquello de "no juzguemos tan rápido".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

No entiendo muy bien lo de las manos y tal


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Huy Varane que se ha roto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Ferran lleva tiempo ko


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Varanne is down


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Joder el varane lesionado, entre esto y lo de ramos se confirma que Florencio tima a toda Europa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

il banditto dijo:


> 11 chavalotes sanos y blancos vs 2 franceses, un moro y 8 senegaleses    qué puta decadencia los gabachos, encima sus monos no hacen mas que repartir patadas y fingir faltas



Los franceses de hace dos siglos tienen que estar revolviéndose en sus tumbas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Varanne is down



Parecía normal.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Varanne sigue la estela de Sergio Ramos... fibromialgia permanente... baja de charofunci.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Se dan cuenta que no tenemos ni un puto jugador top, incluso jugadores del montón y le estamos pintando la cara?


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ferran lleva tiempo ko



Yo cambiaría primero a Sarabia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Estaba pensando a quien puede sacar Luis Enrique arriba, pero no se ni quienes van convocados


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Cambiar a Varane nos perjudica... Me cago en la puta...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me he incorporado tarde al partido... Pregunta importante: ¿ Nos hemos arrodillado al principio ?



No me acuerdo. Supongo que no.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Se dan cuenta que no tenemos ni un puto jugador top, incluso jugadores del montón y le estamos pintando la cara?



Tampoco te pases, porque ocasiones claras de marcar no hemos tenido muchas


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Primera vez que han centrado directo una vez que han salido de la presión y han creado peligro,

pero se ponen a tocar y tocar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Se dan cuenta que no tenemos ni un puto jugador top, incluso jugadores del montón y le estamos pintando la cara?



Eres seguidor del Barcelona? con la posesion no se gana.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cambiar a Varane nos perjudica... Me cago en la puta...


----------



## deadbysunrise (10 Oct 2021)

En las gradas cuando enfoca el cámara no hay ni un solo moreno animando a Francia XD. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

No juega umiti?.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

Entra un mamadou bastante negro


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Da igual a quien cambien en Francia, siempre tienen un relevo más negro que el titular

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Estaba pensando a quien puede sacar Luis Enrique arriba, pero no se ni quienes van convocados





Merino
15Pedro Porro
10Sergi Roberto
8Koke
6Bryan Gil Salvatierra
13Robert Sánchez
4Íñigo Martínez
18Fornals
7Yeremy Pino
1De Gea
3Pau Torres
14Reguilón
bryan, fornals o yeremi.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Nada, han cambiado a un negro por otro más negro aún.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco te pases, porque ocasiones claras de marcar no hemos tenido muchas



Yo con ver negros perdidos y dando patadas me conformo... 

España es un equipejo, los que nos hace mejores es el estilo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

upamekano, kimpembe, kounde.... vaya merienda de...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Entra mamadou Pantone #2b2926


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el varane lesionado, entre esto y lo de ramos se confirma que Florencio tima a toda Europa.



Varane ya ha jugado sus mejores 100 partidos.


----------



## il banditto (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los franceses de hace dos siglos tienen que estar revolviéndose en sus tumbas.



No me creo que el francés medio (cada día son menos %) se pueda sentir identificado con su equipo por mucho que les ganen mundiales, si en España jugasen 6 marroquíes, un ecuatoriano, un turco, un angoleño y 2 de la sagra no podría considerar que juega mi país


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Merino
> 15Pedro Porro
> 10Sergi Roberto
> 8Koke
> ...



Es que no lleva nada de artillería


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Todas blanquita en las gradas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Merino
> 15Pedro Porro
> 10Sergi Roberto
> 8Koke
> ...



Vaya equipo colega, solo conozco al chaval yeremi que salió el otro día. Mas prometedor que el tal Gabi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Se dan cuenta que no tenemos ni un puto jugador top, incluso jugadores del montón y le estamos pintando la cara?



Los rivales tienen que flipar como un equipo de juveniles les puede ganar.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Ferrán no parece estar bien.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Por sierto, y llorente?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No juega umiti?.



Ni lenglet.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno, al descanso las cosas han salido a pedir de España, que no tejieran ellos y metieran.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ferrán no parece estar bien.



Está tocado del otro dia y se corta de forzar


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Ahora que no encajemos...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los rivales tienen que flipar como un equipo de juveniles les puede ganar.



Este equipo es una mierda España 2002 se folla a estos negros.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por sierto, y llorente?



Lesionado, no vino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

il banditto dijo:


> No me creo que el francés medio (cada día son menos %) se pueda sentir identificado con su equipo por mucho que les ganen mundiales, si en España jugasen 6 marroquíes, un ecuatoriano, un turco, un angoleño y 2 de la sagra no podría considerar que juega mi país



Sobretodo los de la sagra. Nos hacemos de otro país.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Hay alguno de Francia con apellido 100% francés?


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los rivales tienen que flipar como un equipo de juveniles les puede ganar.



A las profesionales Nekanes y Nereas del Athletic les ganaron unos cadetillos sin pelos en el pubis...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lesionado, no vino



Ya....


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay alguno de Francia con apellido 100% francés?



El utillero creo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Este equipo es una mierda España 2002 se folla a estos negros.



Claro. Y los viejos del 14 también.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaja... Dice el comentarista... " corre Oyarzábal ".... Qué bueno el chiste...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

A mi me da que los equipos contrarios dejan tocar a España porque saben que el peligro es infimo, es como dejar al tonto que se entretenga, mientras no toque los cojones...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Merino
> 15Pedro Porro
> 10Sergi Roberto
> 8Koke
> ...




Yo sacaba a Sergi Roberto, fornals y de Gea.


----------



## chomin (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay alguno de Francia con apellido 100% francés?



Laporte


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro. Y los viejos del 14 también.



El fútbol moderno es muy malo, fíjate tu mbappe es una estrella que juega en una liga de mierda.. 

En el 2000/90 había más calidad de jugadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que no lleva nada de artillería



De ahí que falten por lo menos traoré, aspas, canales,...jugadores con gol coño.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

El tema aqui es que fisicamente los mamadous nos machacan en la segunda parte, creo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

il banditto dijo:


> No me creo que el francés medio (cada día son menos %) se pueda sentir identificado con su equipo por mucho que les ganen mundiales, si en España jugasen 6 marroquíes, un ecuatoriano, un turco, un angoleño y 2 de la sagra no podría considerar que juega mi país



Pero si ya en los 80 tenían media África metida en la selección


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

A ver si sale Geremi, Ferran no se ve bien


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajaja... Dice el comentarista... " corre Oyarzábal ".... Qué bueno el chiste...



Está acostumbrado a llamar correr a los desplazamientos de Busquets.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Descanso, a fumar!!!


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay alguno de Francia con apellido 100% francés?



Lloris, Griezmann, Benzema, Hernández XD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay alguno de Francia con apellido 100% francés?




1Lloris
3Kimpembe
5Koundé
4Varane
8Aurelien Tchouameni
6Pogba
2Benjamin Pavard
22Theo Hernández
10Kylian Mbappe
7Griezmann
19Benzema
ENTDidier Deschamps3-4-1-2
15Dayotchanculle Upamecano
9Anthony Martial
16Costil
17Veretout
21Lucas
20Ben Yedder
11Moussa Diaby
12Dubois
13Matteo Guendouzi
23Mike Maignan
3 o 4.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajaja... Dice el comentarista... " corre Oyarzábal ".... Qué bueno el chiste...



Lo peor es que lo ha "arreglado" diciendo que el defensa francés también era rapidísimo.

Que hijos de puta, si al final esto lo vemos los 4 frikis de siempre, esto lo ve un chaval, escucha a estos gilipollas y se mete en Youtube otro vez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lloris, Griezmann, Benzema, Hernández XD



Hernández tiene poco de francés y Benzema es argelino.


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

Partido aburrido donde nadie quiere que pase nada. España porque le conviene, Francia porque son muy vulgares.

La defensa de Francia son tres negros muy negros, que algun fallo tendrán, y eso compensa el mas que probable fallo individual de alguno de los de atrás de España.

Arbitraje sospechoso.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De ahí que falten por lo menos traoré, aspas, canales,...jugadores con gol coño.



Canales y Traoré con gol? ni que fueran Lewandowki


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

Yo sacaba a ferrán y sarabia y plantaba un pino...


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

Viendo que los menas tienen amenazado al árbitro, hay que utilizar a nuestras CHAROS y ponerle una viogen. ESTO ES LA GUERRA TOTAL.

Totalen Krieg


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Sergi Roberto, fornals y de Gea.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Sergi Roberto, fornals y de Gea.



Del equipo los sacaba a todos.

Al campo ahora mismo Yeremi y Bryan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A mi me da que los equipos contrarios dejan tocar a España porque saben que el peligro es infimo, es como dejar al tonto que se entretenga, mientras no toque los cojones...



No es que te dé a ti, es que es lo que hacen todos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Los moros que saltan la valla ninguno juega a fútbol decentemente?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Par favar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es que te dé a ti, es que es lo que hacen todos.



Viene en el manual "como jugar contra los que hacen tiki taki".


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los moros que saltan la valla ninguno juega a fútbol decentemente?



A estas horas estan fumando pegamento, preparandose para salir esta noche a cazar


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A estas horas estan fumando pegamento, preparandose para salir esta noche.



En la 1 acabo de verlos liándola en Madrid, pero no dicen nacionalidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Canales y Traoré con gol? ni que fueran Lewandowki



Hombre, si tuviéramos a Lewan ya estaba aquí, pero de lo poco que tenemos trae a los que marcan y asisten coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los moros que saltan la valla ninguno juega a fútbol decentemente?




Si, lo juegan de puta madre, lo que pasa es que a los 14 ya están en la cárcel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En la 1 acabo de verlos liándola en Madrid, pero no dicen nacionalidad.




En un vagón de metro no?.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Este fútbol sin porterías no termina de convencerme, ya nos puede salir un delanterito apañado en los próximos años o moriremos en la orilla una y otra vez.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Joder y ahora a tragarse 15 minutos de covidiario con el puto volcán (a ver si revienta) y los chavales con el botellón 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo sacaba a ferrán y sarabia y plantaba un pino...



Coincido y meto a Koke (que Busquets va a estar al 50% la 2a parte) y también a Yeremi Pino.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Joder y ahora a tragarse 15 minutos de covidiario con el puto volcán (a ver si revienta) y los chavales con el botellón
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Puedes cambiar de canal también, eh


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Este fútbol sin porterías no termina de convencerme, ya nos puede salir un delanterito apañado en los próximos años o moriremos en la orilla una y otra vez.



Villas y torres no salen todos los años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Vamos morralla salta al campo hostia!!! Demuestra a todos los que se ríen de ti lo que vales, recibiendo pases del balón de oro gavi!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Joder y ahora a tragarse 15 minutos de covidiario con el puto volcán (a ver si revienta) y los chavales con el botellón
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Y la niña con los insultos machistas.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lloris, Griezmann, Benzema, Hernández XD



Lloris es valenciano, parece mentira...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Me voy a dejar un poco de cocina por si hay prorroga.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Oct 2021)

Buena primera parte. Ahora Yeremi por Sarabia.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lloris es valenciano, parece mentira...



Y Griezmann asturiano


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y la niña con los insultos machistas.



Sí,lo he visto también. 
Que le den una paguita a la pobre chica

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Y Griezmann asturiano




Y olembe de cuenca.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Y Griezmann asturiano



Portugues...


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Oct 2021)

Sin tirar a puerta es muy pero que muy difícil ganar partidos y no vale solo con la posesión del balón.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## jus (10 Oct 2021)

Vaya rollazo de partido.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

tanta final y tanta hostia y al final tampoco es que me haya perdido mvcho


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> tanta final y tanta hostia y al final tampoco es que me haya perdido mvcho



Está jugando Levante VS África United


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> tanta final y tanta hostia y al final tampoco es que me haya perdido mvcho



Pues es la milenaria liga de las naciones


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Del equipo los sacaba a todos.
> 
> Al campo ahora mismo Yeremi y Bryan.



Esos deberían ser los cambios, y sentar a Sarabia y Ferrán


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Y Griezmann asturiano



Lloris es catalan, de la wiki 
Lloris was born on 26 December 1986 in the Mediterranean city of Nice to an upper-class family. His French mother was a lawyer and his father is a Monte Carlo-based banker of Spanish (Catalan) descent.[5][6][7] He has a younger brother, Gautier, who had played for his older brother's former club OGC Nice as a central defender.[8][9] As a youth, like his international and club teammate Yoann Gourcuff, Lloris excelled at tennis and played the sport up until the age of 13. He was among the top players in his age group, ranking high in the country's national standings before opting to focus on football.[6]


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sin tirar a puerta es muy pero que muy difícil ganar partidos y no vale solo con la posesión del balón.
> Pozdrawiam.



Eso diselo a los franceses tambien, aunque ellos ni tienen el balon. Que la unica clara que han tenido, era fuera de juego. Que son los campeones del mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Sii joder siii!!! Que innovador táctico Luis Enrique!!! Mantiene a dos jugadores, uno que no está haciendo nada y otro lesionado!!!! Si joder siii así despistamos a los franceses!!!!!!!!!


Normalmente los mamadous en la segunda parte juegan mejor no es por nada.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lloris es catalan, de la wiki
> Lloris was born on 26 December 1986 in the Mediterranean city of Nice to an upper-class family. His French mother was a lawyer and his father is a Monte Carlo-based banker of Spanish (Catalan) descent.[5][6][7] He has a younger brother, Gautier, who had played for his older brother's former club OGC Nice as a central defender.[8][9] As a youth, like his international and club teammate Yoann Gourcuff, Lloris excelled at tennis and played the sport up until the age of 13. He was among the top players in his age group, ranking high in the country's national standings before opting to focus on football.[6]



Coño,como Colón 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Pavard es Belga...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

A Griezmann le deben petar el ojete en el vestuario los mamadous en plan manada de St. Fermín... Tiene pinta de ser sodomizado en cada partido/entreno...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Sigo sin ver negros en las gradas.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Coño,como Colón
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Y aristoteles, y Einsten, y tantos otros...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> tanta final y tanta hostia y al final tampoco es que me haya perdido mvcho



Fútbol moderno. Y con esta España es fútbol control de 0-0 si no hay errores.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lloris es catalan, de la wiki
> Lloris was born on 26 December 1986 in the Mediterranean city of Nice to an upper-class family. His French mother was a lawyer and his father is a Monte Carlo-based banker of Spanish (Catalan) descent.[5][6][7] He has a younger brother, Gautier, who had played for his older brother's former club OGC Nice as a central defender.[8][9] As a youth, like his international and club teammate Yoann Gourcuff, Lloris excelled at tennis and played the sport up until the age of 13. He was among the top players in his age group, ranking high in the country's national standings before opting to focus on football.[6]



Es que Cataluña debería ser francesa, no española


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Busquet haciendo la croqueta= Amarilla...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Que racista busquet


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> Eso diselo a los franceses tambien, aunque ellos ni tienen el balon. Que la unica clara que han tenido, era fuera de juego. Que son los campeones del mundo.



Así ha sido desde luego

Lo malo es que era fuera de juego y continuaron la jugada


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

Al menos Busquets sigue rascando tarjetas


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A Griezmann le deben petar el ojete en el vestuario los mamadous en plan manada de St. Fermín... Tiene pinta de ser sodomizado en cada partido/entreno...



Los periodistas siempre dicen que se le ve más feliz cuando juega con selección


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Busquets ha sacado dos amarillas en 2 partidos


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Hay un blanco, theo hernandez...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Yo sigo sin entender que cuando la tele era en blanco y negro y había una sola cámara los equipos jugaban con sus colores y ahora con 4k, var y hay cámaras por todos lados, tienen que jugar siempre con segundas equipaciones para que "no haya confusiones"


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay un blanco, theo hernandez...



Y con peinado de maricon


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno... Ahora hay que aguantar 15 -20 min el arreón de la moronegrada y hacernos de nuevo con la posesión infernal y llegar así hasta el infinito y más allá...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender que cuando la tele era en blanco y negro y había una sola cámara los equipos jugaban con sus colores y ahora con 4k, var y hay cámaras por todos lados, tienen que jugar siempre con segundas equipaciones para que "no haya confusiones"



Es marketing para vender la segunda equipacion


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> Eso diselo a los franceses tambien, aunque ellos ni tienen el balon. Que la unica clara que han tenido, era fuera de juego. Que son los campeones del mundo.



El mal de los franceses se llama Deschamps.

Este equipo se lo dan a Tuchell y flipamos


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Por el cacho perro de Pogba seguirán pidiendo 100 kilos, me imagino... tiene el mejor representante del mundo, joder, el tío ya no juega bien ni con Francia.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Enloquece pogba...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Se le revelan los mamadous al deshams, como no marquen gol empiezan a cagarse en el césped y a violar gente del público.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

UY, UY UY El mono se enfada. CUIDADO EN EL ZOO.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

A Poyarzabal o se la ponen al pie o lo asfixian con esos pases largos


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

pases largos a oyarzabal, jiji


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay un blanco, theo hernandez...



Ese y Lucas traidores de la cantera del Atleti...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> pases largos a oyarzabal, jiji




Es lento de cojones el cabron.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se le revelan los mamadous al deshams, como no marquen gol empiezan a cagarse en el césped y a violar gente del público.



Llamen al chaman de la tribu


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Me voy a plantar un pino que esto pinta a prórroga y penaltis


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ese y Lucas traidores de la cantera del Atleti...



Su padre es gabacho como ellos

Logicamente algún abuelo era español


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno, los tres negros de la defensa ya han hecho una. Veremos si hay alguna mas.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Sarabia me está poniendo de los nervios, y mira que soy tranquilo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Al Pogba hay que provocarlo.... Que le digan mono o Kunta Kinte o algo así y monte el pollo en le campo y lo boten....


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

No nos interesa correr, que en eso nos ganan.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Bajen las stats en el fifa a los negros estos por favor... Cosa mala..


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se le revelan los mamadous al deshams, como no marquen gol empiezan a cagarse en el césped y a violar gente del público.



Se cenan al entrenador...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Se llenan de amarillas

Buena noticia


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Al Pogba hay que provocarlo.... Que le digan mono o Kunta Kinte o algo así y monte el pollo en le campo y lo boten....



Pogba habla español, su mujer es ecuatoriana, se le puede "saludar" que Taylor no se enterará.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Que llegue antes Sergio en velocidad a un balón dividido...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Busquet haciendo la croqueta= Amarilla...



Otra


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Tarjeta a Kounde por tener pelazo. 
Envidioso el árbitro CALBO 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

PENALTY


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Siiii joder siiiii el dios gavi balón de oro a simulado un penaltiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Busquets tiene que enseñarle unas cuantas lecciones al chavalin gabi


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Sarabia me está poniendo de los nervios, y mira que soy tranquilo



Lleva una hora pidiendo el cambio...pero el banquillo tampoco es gran cosa lo que hay


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

que malo es Koundé y que mierda de ataque tenemos. Eso sí, en el centro somos superiores.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

El partido está más peleado que un Numancia-Osasuna.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> que malo es Koundé y que mierda de ataque tenemos. Eso sí, en el centro somos superiores.



Mayor CI


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

decepcionado con la selección de África, pensaba que eran mejores.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

Los moronegros solo saben correr, tanto escapar de los leones...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Yeremi Pino va a salir


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siiii joder siiiii el dios gavi balón de oro a simulado un penaltiiiii!!!!!!!



¿ Ya no es Pedri el nuevo Mesías del fútbol ???... Joder la culerada, cambian de Dios cómo de chaqueta...


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (10 Oct 2021)

El chavalín ni la huele, solo a un zoquete como Luis Enrique se le ocurre poner a uno de 17 a jugar con los mayores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Los comentaristas se llevan comisión cada vez que dicen gavi, lamentable.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Sarabia esta clamando por favor que lo manden al banquillo. Por cierto, de donde sale? donde juega?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Que tacon de busquet...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Que bien España ahora


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Entra el muyayo....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Arbitraje muy frances, tranca negra le han prometido al calvo.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Sarabia esta clamando por favor que lo manden al banquillo. Por cierto, de donde sale? donde juega?



En el Sporting de Portugal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

El geremias aunque marque un hat trick , mañana los periódicos con gavi.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (10 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué Sarabia es titular en esta selección?


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Entra Yeremi, faltan el Jonhatan y el Kevin de Jesús.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Entra el muyayo....



Ahora los canarios están "on fire"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Busquets lleva injerto capilar.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Pelea pelea


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> ¿Por qué Sarabia es titular en esta selección?



Porque le pone Luis Enrique


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Casi la clavan


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Dios es español... Está claro...


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Casi el moro cabron

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Gooooool


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Justo iba a decir "vaya mierda de partido está haciendo Francia" y hacen la jugada del año...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Madre mía qué gol...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Cagondios, hemos marcado.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Oct 2021)

joder que flor----------------------
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Tomaaaaa!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

POYARZABALLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL..... De la tortuga humanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## il banditto (10 Oct 2021)

Vamooooos mamadous a recoger algodónnnnnn poteeennnncia


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

VAAAAMOS HIJOSDEPVTA


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Gooooolll


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Pim pam.

PUM.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

GOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Oyarzabal en carrera, tócate los cojones. 
GOL

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Oct 2021)

Golll
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Jajjaajajjaja.... Vaya churro ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajjajaja....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Siii joder todo gracias a gaviiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Oct 2021)

JODEOS NIGGAS FRANCHUTES

Edit : Mierda marca el moro


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Y el Upamecano ese es el que quería fichar el Madrid? Pues como que no...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Oct 2021)

Jarro de agua fría


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Benzema: mejor jugador del planeta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Jojojo la diferencia entre un equipo y otro queda clara con los goles.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Oct 2021)

Impresionante el amego!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Y empata de un chorro de benzefardo


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Joer


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

En fin.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Chicharrazo del mesié...


----------



## il banditto (10 Oct 2021)

Puto moro  Vaya golazo ha metido la puta basura argelina


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Suputamadre


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Gol del Amego.... Golazo... Por otra parte....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Putos moros como nos la lian en todos los ambitos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Amigo dame un sigarro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Y nuestros defensas a la suya


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

La tuvo que sacar Unai,la tocó

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Joder que golazo del gato


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

Me cago en el moro de mierda...


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Da rabia que tengas que hacer todo bien para sacar un 1-0, y ellos con muy poquito y con su pólvora te marquen un golazo (Y unos minutos antes casi marcan también).


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Poco duró la alegria.

Los malditos gabachos siempre remontan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Amego.... Golazo... Por otra parte....



Un segarro amego.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Oct 2021)

A lo Thierry Henry


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

El Embapé es un Vinicius aventajado y ya....


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Madre mia, firmad los penaltyss


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Vaya defensa de mis cojones que tenemos. El chaval Eric Garcia de quien es hijo? no sera hijo de Amunike?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Da rabia que tengas que hacer todo bien para sacar un 1-0, y ellos con muy poquito y con su pólvora te marquen un golazo (Y unos minutos antes casi marcan también).



Y que en esos minutos después del gol no defendamos.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Poco duró la alegria.
> 
> Los malditos gabachos siempre remontan.



Hola, me llamo Suiza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya defensa de mis cojones que tenemos. El chaval Eric Garcia de quien es hijo? no sera hijo de Amunike?



Lo lleva De la Peña, amigo de LE.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> A lo Thierry Henry



Sólo que Benzy es 10 veces mejor que Henry


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Benzema , cabrón, eso tienes que hacerlo en el Madrid


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Oct 2021)

Francia en individualidades es impresionante con poco te la lian 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Francia 1 minuto de posesión=1 gol.
España 80 minutos de posesión=1 gol.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Benzema , cabrón, eso tienes que hacerlo en el Madrid



Ha hecho cosas mucho mejores.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Este partido se gana

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

A Gavi físicamente se lo comen.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Este partido se gana
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Claro que si, coño


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya defensa de mis cojones que tenemos. El chaval Eric Garcia de quien es hijo? no sera hijo de Amunike?



Sus representantes Puyol e Ivan de la Peña...

Primero se lo compro Guardiloca, se lo regalaron al Farsa y ahora se lo han vendido a LE.

O es que se llevará comisión por lucirlo por Europa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Sigo sin entender como un francés se puede sentir representado.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

joder Benzy >>>>> Mbpé.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Jjajajajjajjjajajaja.... Vinicius 2.0...... Jajajaj


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Estan ahi ahi vinicius y mbappe


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Mbapé está empané


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Mbappe es un petardo, no lo quiero en el Madrid.

Ademas es feo y tiene cara de rana.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Mb Ape es un lastre para Francia, y este va a ser la referencia del RM?


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Luego pa animar la fiesta ponen 2012,la profecía maya la dió un disléxico,en realidad era 2021

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Francia en individualidades es impresionante con poco te la lian
> Pozdrawiam.



sí, tienen un equipazo.


----------



## aquilaris (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como un francés se puede sentir representado.



Pues muchos NO se sienten representados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Sale kokeinaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (10 Oct 2021)

Gavi está para jugar futbol sala


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Francia ha cedido toda la posesión yo creo que sin motivo porque España no tiene jugadores rápidos,ni individualmente son mejores que lo que tiene Francia...de hecho no veo ningún jugador en España del que puedas decir que es un crack,Ferrán lo más parecido...

Vaya gol del puto Benzema,no ha metido uno así en el Madrid hace eones


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Y la rubia con pinta de zorrón en el banquillo español???

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Golazo del Madrid.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mbappe es un petardo, no lo quiero en el Madrid.
> 
> Ademas es feo y tiene cara de rana.



Florentino no los quiere feos


----------



## Pablem0s (10 Oct 2021)

Mi bloque entero celebrando (excepto los 3 pisos que somos atléticos imagino) el gol de Benzemalo. Nunca se cansarán de bajar más y más bajo.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sale kokeinaaaaaaa!!



El único organizador con criterio de la selección. Ahora sí que vamos a por la final.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Si tuviesemos un buen delantero, esta sería una buena selección.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

No joder no quites a gaviiii!!!!! Que le iban a dar el balón de oro!!! Hijo de puta Luis Enrique!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Y la rubia con pinta de zorrón en el banquillo español???
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Sustituye a la anterior tia que habia en el banquillo y que era mas fea que picio, puestos a tener una tia, que menos que este buena.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Francia ha cedido toda la posesión yo creo que sin motivo porque España no tiene jugadores rápidos,ni individualmente son mejores que lo que tiene Francia...de hecho no veo ningún jugador en España del que puedas decir que es un crack,Ferrán lo más parecido...
> 
> *Vaya gol del puto Benzema,no ha metido uno así en el Madrid hace eones*



Parece que te ha levantado una novia. Benzemá todas las temporadas hacer varios goles mejores que ese.

Por cierto, el mejor de Francia de lejísimos. Es lo más parecido, por bueno, que han tenido a ZZ.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Florentino no los quiere feos


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Francia ha cedido toda la posesión yo creo que sin motivo porque España no tiene jugadores rápidos,ni individualmente son mejores que lo que tiene Francia...de hecho no veo ningún jugador en España del que puedas decir que es un crack,Ferrán lo más parecido...
> 
> Vaya gol del puto Benzema,no ha metido uno así en el Madrid hace eones



Tiene potra tambien...

Le sale todo lo que hace de cara a puerta y eso tambien requiere grandes dosis de suerte


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Del gusto de las millennials…


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A Gavi físicamente se lo comen.



Juega muy revolucionado,y como la toca bien parece más de lo que es,a la hora de la verdad no sé ha ha ido de nadie.Claro que tiene 17 años,tiene margen aún...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

El jeremi es un espectáculo,me gusta mucho.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (10 Oct 2021)

Tiene gracia que nuestro mejor central es un francés blanquito que no juega con Francia porque ellos prefieren poner a negros que son todos unos paquetes.

Ellos nacionalizan negros, y nosotros nacionalizamos franceses.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Oct 2021)

Ha metido a Koke.



Palmamos fijo.



.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Mi bloque entero celebrando (excepto los 3 pisos que somos atléticos imagino) el gol de Benzemalo. Nunca se cansarán de bajar más y más bajo.
> 
> 
> 
> El único organizador con criterio de la selección. Ahora sí que vamos a por la final.



Karim es más madridista que Juanito y los madridistas lo reconocemos. 

Alhamdulillah…


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ha metido a Koke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no tengo la menor duda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Por cierto, el mejor de Francia de lejísimos. Es lo más parecido, por bueno, que han tenido a ZZ.



Por favor,ZZ era técnicamente un superdotado,Benzema no le llega ni a la suela


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Eh que sale un frances: Dubois


----------



## Anthony Quin (10 Oct 2021)

Busquets y Rodri son insoportables verlos jugar, siempre frenando al equipo, dando pasecitos de mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

_Buah entra el Duba, el Ronaldinho blanco_


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eh que sale un frances: Dubois



Joder,tiene nombre de champán de hacendado

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno, con Mbappe y Vinicius podriamos ensayar una buena tactica: ganar a base de sustos


----------



## Pablem0s (10 Oct 2021)

Mbappé robando en una final, guiño al madrid.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Fuera de juego


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Fuera de juego de Vinicius....


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Al árbitro CALBO dice que fuera de juego por un PELO

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Fuera de juego 100%


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Francia en cuanto se lo cree un poco te casca dos goles (uno debería haber sido anulado) en un momento...España tiene que hacerlo a base de cansar al rival porque no tiene cracks arriba


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Es fuera de juego, joder.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Pues ya nos han robado.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Oct 2021)

No falla.

Mete al puto inútil de koke, que es jugar con uno menos y que encima es gafe.

Y al poco nos marcan otra vez.



.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Lol, ha sido fuera de juego claro.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Gol en fuera de juego, Real Madrid puro


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Otra vez nos jode este tio como el dia de Suecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Pues no no fuera fuera de juego


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Fuera de juego y gol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Era fuera de juego, la FIFA y la UEFA se la tienen jurada a España


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

A ver... A ver... ¿ no ponen las líneas del VAR ??????????


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

A ver esas lineas


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (10 Oct 2021)

Era fuera de juego.

Ya nos han tangado, puta UEFA


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Al final la ley de la gravedad ha puesto las cosas en su sitio. Son muy superiores a nosotros. Menuda delantera tienen.


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

No es un arbitraje sospechoso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Encima escuhar a los comentaristas timoratos de la 1, que asco.


----------



## qbit (10 Oct 2021)

Robo arbitral para favorecer al puto equipo de monos, el equipo del régimen.


----------



## aquilaris (10 Oct 2021)

El BAR. Va a ver el fútbol su pvta madre.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Oct 2021)

ROBO

Las portadas y el balón de oro tienen que ser para las estrellitas de Francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Nah no repiten la línea


----------



## qbit (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Encima escuhar a los comentaristas timoratos de la 1, que asco.



Que no hablan claro los cobardes.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

VAYA ROBO DESCARADO. INCREÍBLE.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Para que coño está el VAR?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

Qatar 2022 amegos


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Darle metros a Francia trae estos disgustos.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Han dado una repetición y con mal ángulo, señal de que es fuera de juego claro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Al menos Morata tenía potencia,si Francia no se descompone es que no concibo un empate...


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Pues honestamente Mbappé parecía que estaba adelantado y debajo no hay ningún jugador. Habrá que ver la imagen.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Oct 2021)

Ya están robando como en la final del mvndial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Todo repeticiones pero no veo la repetición del var


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Pues no ponen imagen de la linea de fuera de juego.


----------



## qbit (10 Oct 2021)

Paso de ver esta mierda.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Ni la repe con líneas ponen JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## deadbysunrise (10 Oct 2021)

Fuera de juego claro. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Como se puede justificar no anular ese gol? Es brutal...


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

Fuera de juego claro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Que cojónes es fuera de juego


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Moros+Negros=Robo... Y nos libramos que no nos metan encima un navajazo....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Al final la ley de la gravedad ha puesto las cosas en su sitio. Son muy superiores a nosotros. Menuda delantera tienen.



Pero q dices, si ha sido fuera de juego. Tan superiores son que tienen que robar.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

VAYA ROBO. NO ME JODAS.


----------



## cepeda33 (10 Oct 2021)

Lo estoy viendo por una cadena yanqui y alucinan con que se concediera el gol en fuera de juego


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Hay que premiar a Francia y Macron por el pase covid

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Han dado una repetición y con mal ángulo, señal de que es fuera de juego claro.



En todas las repeticiones es fuera de juego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo robo, ya lo he quitado, un árbitro se puede equivocar, 10 personas en el var no.


----------



## Sanctis (10 Oct 2021)

Antes veo fútbol femenino que este esperpento.


----------



## deadbysunrise (10 Oct 2021)

El hombro del simio está por detras del defensa español.
Robo al canto. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Oct 2021)

ROBO

Las portadas y el balón de oro tienen que ser para las estrellitas de Francia


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Oct 2021)

Donde esta el VAR?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Oct 2021)

Os jodeis.


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Para que coño está el VAR?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Para legalizar las injusticias.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

¿PERO ESTO QUÉ ES?¿PERO ESTO QUÉ ES?

Tienen que ganar los moronegros por cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Pues no tenemos delanteros para remontar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Qué robo más descarado. El árbitro nos la lió con Suecia y lo ha vuelto a hacer.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaja! Los comentaristas de TVE 1 son de lo que no hay con el fuera de juego menudos cagones en vez de poner el grito en el cielo y cagarse en todo lo que se menea menudos cagones
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Luego les pediremos a los chavales que dejen twich y Youtube para ver la mierda apañada está.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

No podemos ser racistas con mbappe su historia es de superación.


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

Van a calzón quitado. Dan por bueno un gol en fuera de juego. Y lo de Kounde en el penalty.

Soy yo y me retiro, que el trofeo ya estaba dado, que para que perder el tiempo.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En todas las repeticiones es fuera de juego



el problema es que están dando a entender que no tiene las piernas por delante...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver, que esto es por el tema de la Super liga, la UEFA y la FIFA se la tienen jurada a España, Morolandia quiero decir, Francia, es fiel aliado de sus padres los moros.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero q dices, si ha sido fuera de juego. Tan superiores son que tienen que robar



Dentro del concepto de 'superioridad' está mandar más en los arbitrajes. Y sí, es un puñetero robo.


----------



## Eär (10 Oct 2021)

Se supone que el VAR estaba para evitar este tipo de cosas. Paso de seguir viendo esto.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Oct 2021)

Me voy a tener que leer el reglamento, debe de ser que han cambiado cosas, la regla de las manos, la del fuera de juego....................joder, joder y joder.


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Que malo es Eric García


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Puto árbitro judiazo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Oct 2021)

PUTO ROBO!


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Benzema hace el gol de su vida y el portero la parada de su vida...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Oct 2021)

Escandalazo!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

A todo esto, los dos goles han llegado por el sitio de la ladilla de Eric Garcia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Ahora sí haría falta Rafa mir


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora sí haría falta Rafa mir



Si, ahora si...pero no está


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Oct 2021)

Por cierto,también me atrevería a decir que Simón ha estado casillesco en el segundo gol,se lo ha dejado muy muy fácil a bape...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo robo... a los árbitros del VAR va a haber que llamarlos los cuñaos del BAR.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Bien España, no se ha venido abajo y se los está poniendo de corbata a los gabachos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> el problema es que están dando a entender que no tiene las piernas por delante...



El hombro cuenta


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> PUTO ROBO!



Quiero ver la línea apañada que tienen que poner

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

Eric García es estiercol pvro


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

alguien de España se quejará del robo? o sólo tendremos buenas palabras?


----------



## il banditto (10 Oct 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo por una cadena yanqui y alucinan con que se concediera el gol en fuera de juego



En la tele noruega han dicho lo mismo, "gol pero ahora el var lo anulará seguramente tras la revisión lo anulará... Pues no, da gol    " vaya atraco de los ex menas


----------



## Chichimango (10 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> alguien de España se quejará del robo? o sólo tendremos buenas palabras?



Van a sacar a Butragueño, creo. Se van a enterar!


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Quiero ver la línea apañada que tienen que poner
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Que lo han echo a ojo...y ante la duda la más tetuda: gol pa Francia


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique supongo que dirá algo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si, ahora si...pero no está



Era mejor llevar a Porro


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El hombro cuenta



Por eso ponen cámaras atrasadas


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Os jodeis.



Otro gol del MADRID a este equipo del NACIONAL CULERDISMO…. Aunque parece que ha sido robo no deja de ser satisfactorio que se produzca otra humillación del inútil ese de Eric García, uno de los peores centrales que he tenido la oportunidad de ver.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Sin un crack adelante.. es muy difícil ganar.


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> PUTO ROBO!



Impresionante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Haber si monta el Florencio la super liga y les follan a los moros estos de la FIFA y la UEFA.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Var INSTRUMENTO DE manipulación del NWO MASÓN.

Que vergüenza. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Oct 2021)

Nos han tangando en una final. Manda huevos, que sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Pero es que NADIE puede entender que eso no sea fuera de juego, es que se ve a simple vista, NO ME JODAS, y ni siquiera han tirado las lineas... no es un penalti o algo interpretable.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Nos han tangando en una final. Manda huevos, que sinvergüenzas.



Es en agradecimiento al alto nivel de vacunacion.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Quiero ver la línea apañada que tienen que poner
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Dicen que la toca el cenutrio de Eric García y habilita a Mbappé


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

Lo cierto es que les estamos pasando por encima


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

Pero es que no van a poner ni una puta imagen del fuera de juego?


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Quiero ver la línea apañada que tienen que poner
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Han pasado 15 minutos y siguen sin poner la toma del VAR con la que han validado una jugada al limite. 

Que usen el Photoshop o algo. Menudo timo historico


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo sobo del levante


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pero es que no van a poner ni una puta imagen del fuera de juego?



No JAJAJAJAJA ES UN ROBO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Volvemos a los tiempos del robó


----------



## estosiquevaadoler (10 Oct 2021)

Robo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Dicen que la toca el cenutrio de Eric García y habilita a Mbappé



¿ Qué mierda es esa ????....


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

PVTOS GABACHOS

PVTO ROBO

HIJOSDELAGRANPVTA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Aqui se tenia que montar una de cojones, de salirse del campo y darle por culo al partido. 

Es escuchar a los mierdas de TVE "bueno... parece fuera de juega, pero yo me fio del VAR, hay que fiarse de la tecnologia" "si si, hay que pensar en remontar, el gol ya esta hecho" "vamos España, que vosotros podeis..." parecen comentaristas para un grupo de disminuidos mentales, comentarios siesos para que no se alteren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pero es que no van a poner ni una puta imagen del fuera de juego?




Tiene que amañarlo, dales tiempo.
Dirán que el balón venía de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Grande España, grande lo poco que queda de Europa.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

VAYA PANDA HIJOS DE PUTA. 

Moronegros robando, da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

NOS HAN TANGAO


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Menudo sobo del levante



Estaban pidiendo la hora 10 minutos


----------



## Octubrista (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno... era una competición de mierda, y un VAR de mierda.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Dicen que la toca el cenutrio de Eric García y habilita a Mbappé



Y esa norma desde cuando PUTO GORDO? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Qué mierda es esa ????....



No se ve bien la repetición, pero si la mierda esa es el.central del farsa


----------



## caramon1980 (10 Oct 2021)

Ganó el NWO


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Dicen que la toca el cenutrio de Eric García y habilita a Mbappé



No se veia algo asi en el campo desde los ultimos años de Raul en la delantera del madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Pues mira, prefiero que me pase aquí, que no que me pase en una Euro o en un Mundial... pero vamos, es alucinante lo que ha pasado.

España obviamente se queda como finalista, pero con honor. Francia no ha jugado una mierda y encima le han regalado un gol, con una jugada con la que la UEFA va a quedar COMO EL CULO.

Prefiero perder asi, que ganar como Francia, y más si es un torneo asi.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Lo de hoy ha sido un arbitraje ecuánime comparado con ese bochorno.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Oct 2021)

olalá


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique tendrá que decir algo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

¿Qué coño van a celebrar? ¿que no tienen dignidac?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

La UEFA robando para variar.


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Y esa norma desde cuando PUTO GORDO?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que dicen en la radio... Al Atlético le pitaron un gol del Chelsea porque le rozó a un defensa y Giroud metio solo


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues mira, prefiero que me pase aquí, que no que me pase en una Euro o en un Mundial... pero vamos, es alucinante lo que ha pasado.
> 
> España obviamente se queda como finalista, pero con honor. Francia no ha jugado una mierda y encima le han regalado un gol, con una jugada con la que la UEFA va a quedar COMO EL CULO.
> 
> Prefiero perder asi, que ganar como Francia, y más si es un torneo asi.



En L'Equipe ni una palabra del fuera de juego. Si LE no monta un pollo, que no hará, ya sabremos lo que nos volverá a pasar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

LOS COMENTARISTAS SON MASONES.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Es lo que dicen en la radio... Al Atlético le pitaron un gol del Chelsea porque le rozó a un defensa y Giroud metio solo



Vacúnate anda, que también lo dicen en la radio. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descuernacabras (10 Oct 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> PUTO ROBO!




Esto es increíble. ES INCREÍBLE. VAYA PUTO ROBO JODER.

Es imposible que no hayan visto esto en el VAR. La madre que los parió.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues mira, prefiero que me pase aquí, que no que me pase en una Euro o en un Mundial... pero vamos, es alucinante lo que ha pasado.
> 
> España obviamente se queda como finalista, pero con honor. Francia no ha jugado una mierda y encima le han regalado un gol, con una jugada con la que la UEFA va a quedar COMO EL CULO.
> 
> Prefiero perder asi, que ganar como Francia, y más si es un torneo asi.



En L'Equipe ni una palabra del fuera de juego. Si LE no monta un pollo, que no hará, ya sabremos lo que nos volverá a pasar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Oct 2021)

Encima ahora habla Busquets, al que habrán perjudicado los árbitros por primera vez en su carrera.

Que no tiene sentido.

Pues que se jodan.


----------



## Leer (10 Oct 2021)

Joder qué malo Mbappé, todo físico.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

En peores plazas hemos jugado PACO


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Oct 2021)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Ganó el NWO



Además de vivienda y paguicas a los putos moronegros hay que regalarles ahora los partidos?

Adónde vamos a llegar...


----------



## fachacine (10 Oct 2021)

JODETE LUIS ENRIQUE
JODETE


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se veia algo asi en el campo desde los ultimos años de Raul en la delantera del madrid.



El peor central de la historia de la selección, pero el culerdismo seguirá diciendo que se orienta como Beckenbauer al sacar el balón…


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Osea, la explicación PACO del árbitro, no me jodas   EL ROBO.


----------



## deadbysunrise (10 Oct 2021)

Jajaja por lo visto el arbitro le ha dicho a busquets que como toca el balón Eric que no es fuera de juego...desde cuando eso?? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Vacúnate anda, que también lo dicen en la radio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Callate puto demócrata, votonto


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Aqui se tenia que montar una de cojones, de salirse del campo y darle por culo al partido.
> 
> Es escuchar a los mierdas de TVE "bueno... parece fuera de juega, pero yo me fio del VAR, hay que fiarse de la tecnologia" "si si, hay que pensar en remontar, el gol ya esta hecho" "vamos España, que vosotros podeis..." parecen comentaristas para un grupo de disminuidos mentales, comentarios siesos para que no se alteren.



El gol lo marcó BAPÉ.

Si lo hubiera marcado Messi otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

El Madrid tenia que hacer con Benzema lo mismo que hizo el presidente del Perugia con el jugador coreano que les metió el gol que los eliminó en el mundial de 2002, a la puta calle.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2021)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBO.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Jajaja por lo visto el arbitro le ha dicho a busquets que como toca el balón Eric que no es fuera de juego...desde cuando eso??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



La coartada para EL ROBO MASÓN 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues mira, prefiero que me pase aquí, que no que me pase en una Euro o en un Mundial... pero vamos, es alucinante lo que ha pasado.
> 
> España obviamente se queda como finalista, pero con honor. Francia no ha jugado una mierda y encima le han regalado un gol, con una jugada con la que la UEFA va a quedar COMO EL CULO.
> 
> Prefiero perder asi, que ganar como Francia, y más si es un torneo asi.



Mira esto:


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

El árbitro ha dicho que Eric García ha tocado el balón, entonces que el pase anterior "se anula", no vale, y que la jugada nueva no es fuera de juego.

EL ROBO.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Oct 2021)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Jajaja por lo visto el arbitro le ha dicho a busquets que como toca el balón Eric que no es fuera de juego...desde cuando eso??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



El autor del gol sale día sí día también en la portada de Marca y va de blanco, eso lo ha confundido.


----------



## parcifal (10 Oct 2021)

Que mal me cae el niñato este Mbappe


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

El fútbol moderno está podridísimo....

Robo... Robo salvaje....

Ni jugamos contra franceses y todo es dinero y campeonatos comprados....

Asco... Asco profundo... Cada día se me va más la ilusión por este deporte que llevo en la sangre... Me jode infinito...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Menos mal que queda burbuja para desahogarse. Lo que dure.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Jajaja por lo visto el arbitro le ha dicho a busquets que como toca el balón Eric que no es fuera de juego...desde cuando eso??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Desde que un retrasado como Eric, que no le da ni para el filial del City, está en el campo tomando peores decisiones que cualquier central juvenil uruguayo…


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique, fracaso y AL CARRER!!

Asensio y Nacho SELECCION!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Joder con Arconada! pero como se le ha podido escapar ese balón?


----------



## Santutxu (10 Oct 2021)

Me la suda la selección francesa y la de el estado español, pero ya había cenado y no quería más nutrición, pero bueno, bienvenida sea...

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Jajaja por lo visto el arbitro le ha dicho a busquets que como toca el balón Eric que no es fuera de juego...desde cuando eso??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Es que reglamentariamente te puedes excusar en que Eric Garcia intenta controlar el balón, porque eso es INTERPRETABLE, es decir, el intento de control del balón no se puede medir objetivamente, entonces consideran que Eric García pierde el balón y que entonces Mbappé está habilitado porque el balón viene del español, que al intentar controlar el balón, no lo consigue.

Reglamentariamente tienen excusa, pero si uno ve la jugada, eso es fuera de juego. Es un pase que va fuerte, el español se tira para intentar cortarlo, no lo consigue, y Mbappé se aprovecha.

Fatal el árbitro, si la UEFA tiene un poco de coherencia... en fin.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Santutxu dijo:


> Me la suda la selección francesa y la de el estado español, pero ya había cenado y no quería más nutrición, pero bueno, bienvenida sea...
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



¿El estado francés no tiene selección?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

la cosa no teniamos DELANTEROs para remontar...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

Y unas semis en una Euro, pese a no ganar nada, nadie ha llegado tan leojs en 3 competiciones a la vec


----------



## Gorrión (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El fútbol moderno está podridísimo....
> 
> Robo... Robo salvaje....
> 
> ...



Dónde has estado los 10 años que ha estado el Barça robando descaradamente ligas y Champions?

10 AÑOS!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

En el corriere:

"
averlo avuto noi questo arbitro e questo var ce la giocavamo tutta la partita in 11. loro col russo giocavano in pochi. cmq il gol decisivo era fuorigioco tutta la vita e la regia mandava in onda qualsiasi inquadratura tranne quella giusta per vedere il fuorigioco, forse stiamo entrando nell'era dell'editing
"


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

ME CAGO EN LA PUTA INGLATERRA LA PUTA FRANCIA Y TODOS LOS PUTOS NEGROS DE MIERDA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Sale el mafioso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El peor central de la historia de la selección, pero el culerdismo seguirá diciendo que se orienta como Beckenbauer al sacar el balón…



Yo creo que ni la culerada se explica lo de ese chaval, en el Barcelona ni juega ya, ya escarmentaron, pero aqui en la selección fijo para el hijo de amunike.


----------



## deadbysunrise (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que reglamentariamente te puedes excusar en que Eric Garcia intenta controlar el balón, porque eso es INTERPRETABLE, es decir, el intento de control del balón no se puede medir objetivamente, entonces consideran que Eric García pierde el balón y que entonces Mbappé está habilitado porque el balón viene del español, que al intentar controlar el balón, no lo consigue.
> 
> Reglamentariamente tienen excusa, pero si uno ve la jugada, eso es fuera de juego.
> 
> Fatal el árbitro, si la UEFA tiene un poco de coherencia... en fin.



Pero eso es si el balón es franco para el que defiende y falla al controlar o despejar.
En la jugada el defensa se tira a la desesperada porque no llega y sólo la roza un poco.
No tiene sentido ninguno, así lo que hacen es poner en bandeja los mangazos arbitrales. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Dónde has estado los 10 años que ha estado el Barça rodando descaradamente ligas y Champions?
> 
> 10 AÑOS!



Entre otras cosas, cagándome en los culerdos y su puta madre....


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Luis Enrique, fracaso y AL CARRER!!
> 
> Asensio y Nacho SELECCION!!



E Ijco??.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## parcifal (10 Oct 2021)

Esta competición es como los partidos de solteros contra casados.
Amistosos venidos a más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

parcifal dijo:


> Esta competición es como los partidos de solteros contra casados.
> Amistosos venidos a más.



pero es un ensayo de que los arbitros siempre nos van a joder


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Bronca. Monumental al mayordomo de la morería, Alexander ceferin.

Viva la mafia UEFA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que reglamentariamente te puedes excusar en que Eric Garcia intenta controlar el balón, porque eso es INTERPRETABLE, es decir, el intento de control del balón no se puede medir objetivamente, entonces consideran que Eric García pierde el balón y que entonces Mbappé está habilitado porque el balón viene del español, que al intentar controlar el balón, no lo consigue.
> 
> Reglamentariamente tienen excusa, pero si uno ve la jugada, eso es fuera de juego. Es un pase que va fuerte, el español se tira para intentar cortarlo, no lo consigue, y Mbappé se aprovecha.
> 
> Fatal el árbitro, si la UEFA tiene un poco de coherencia... en fin.



Ha interpretado lo lógico porque Eric es un chaval de la MASÍA y él no despeja ni hace cosas de esas rancias, él solo controles y tiki-taka…


----------



## sinosuke (10 Oct 2021)

Para perder de esa forma habría preferido que nos hubieran metido un carro de goles y listo.


Y a ver si nos enteramos de una vez que no somos colonia de los USA (ojalá), sino de los gabachos y más desde que entró en el poder la psoe....


.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Santutxu dijo:


> Me la suda la selección francesa y la de el estado español, pero ya había cenado y no quería más nutrición, pero bueno, bienvenida sea...
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



Pobre, no puedes vivir sin España


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Para perder de esa forma habría preferido que nos hubieran metido un carro de goles y listo.
> 
> 
> Y a ver si nos enteramos de una vez que no somos colonia de los USA (ojalá), sino de los gabachos y más desde que entró en el poder la psoe....
> ...



Con reyes másones y franceses.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Dicen que la toca el cenutrio de Eric García y habilita a Mbappé



No, eso sería si en el pase Mbappé NO está en fuera de juego y luego el paquete de Eric sí la toca con Mbappé en fuera de juego.

Sin embargo el pase fue con Mbappé en fuera de juego, y debió pitarlo tocara o no después Eric García.

ROOOOBOOOO!!!


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Joderr y al principio del partido decía que el árbitro era uno di noi porque era CALBO 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (10 Oct 2021)

Es fuera de juego lo mires como lo mires. Atraco brvtal.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Oct 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Con reyes másones y franceses.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pa más inri.....



.


----------



## fachacine (10 Oct 2021)

Es todo lo contrario, todo buen español debería rezar para que este impresentable deje de ser seleccionador. Tú sí que chupas pollas renegadas


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El fútbol moderno está podridísimo....
> 
> Robo... Robo salvaje....
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, en cualquier momento un puto chino enjamao compra cualquier equipo mindundi español... Ohhh wait


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Leer dijo:


> Joder qué malo Mbappé, todo físico.



la definición del fuera de juego fue buena


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Miradlo por el lado bueno, la federación ha ganado 9 millones de euros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues mira, prefiero que me pase aquí, que no que me pase en una Euro o en un Mundial... pero vamos, es alucinante lo que ha pasado.
> 
> España obviamente se queda como finalista, pero con honor. Francia no ha jugado una mierda y encima le han regalado un gol, con una jugada con la que la UEFA va a quedar COMO EL CULO.
> 
> Prefiero perder asi, que ganar como Francia, y más si es un torneo asi.





Jajaja qué te crees que solo te va a pasar aquí y no en un mundial con moros jajajajaa


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo atraco a los hezpañordos.

Me nuuuutre.


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Quiero oír a Luis Enrique

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Sabéis que por eso no hay var en el tenis.

Jajajaja.

Vamos rafa. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Oct 2021)

Son moros lo suyo es robar. 

Mvp para rogba


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ya te digo, en cualquier momento un puto chino enjamao compra cualquier equipo mindundi español... Ohhh wait



Hablas del Valencia o del español?


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Y fuera ñarigudos de las instituciones!


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno...

La decisión del árbitro es una cuestión de interpretación. El reglamento dice que si el defensor despeja se considera fuera de juego; pero que si intenta jugar el balón, se rompe el fuera de juego. El árbitro ha considerado que Eric García quería jugar el balón (porque estaba bastante lejos de la portería). Es una decisión equivocada, bajo mi punto de vista, pero interpretable. 

De todos modos, no hemos perdido por el árbitro. Hemos perdido porque no tiramos a puerta y porque ellos tienen a dos animalicos como Benzema y Mbappé y a un miura en el centro del campo como Pogba. 

Pero España me ha gustado mucho, a pesar de todo. Buena imagen y buenas sensaciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

no se yo ...


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Oct 2021)

Está claro. TENÍAN que ganar los tostaos después de su fracaso en la Eurocopa.

Puto NWO de los cojones...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> La decisión del árbitro es una cuestión de interpretación. El reglamento dice que si el defensor despeja se considera fuera de juego; pero que si intenta jugar el balón, se rompe el fuera de juego. El árbitro ha considerado que Eric García quería jugar el balón (porque estaba bastante lejos de la portería). Es una decisión equivocada, bajo mi punto de vista, pero interpretable.
> 
> ...



hemos tirado a puerta pero el lloris que es como de gea ,hay dias que lo para todo


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Está claro. TENÍAN que ganar los tostaos después de su fracaso en la Eurocopa.
> 
> Puto NWO de los cojones...



Var NWO Y MASÓN.

EFECTIVAMENTE 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Sabéis que por eso no hay var en el tenis.
> 
> Jajajaja.
> 
> ...



Joder... Que no hay var en el tenis.... ¿ tu de donde has salido? Como eres tan tonto? Has oído hablar del ojo de halcón?


----------



## chomin (10 Oct 2021)

Espero que el calvo de mierda que tenemos de presidente presente una una queja a uefa. A ver si demuestra la mala hostia que tiene, con Lopetegui fue facil


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

A mi me habría gustado oír que habría dicho el sabio, Luis aragonés[/QUOTE]

Se cagaria en los negros del NWO en el mayordomo ceferin y en sus putos moros. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Miradlo por el lado bueno, la federación ha ganado 9 millones de euros



Que destinarán 8,5 al fútbol femenino que nadie ve


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

Ahora la peli 2012 el pacopalipsis Maya que en realidad era para el 2021, puta dislexia 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Que destinarán 8,5 al fútbol femenino que nadie ve



Y otro medio a feminismos y resilencia


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Joder... Que no hay var en el tenis.... ¿ tu de donde has salido? Como eres tan tonto? Has oído hablar del ojo de halcón?



El ojo de halcón no es var, puto gordo.

No deciden cuatro gordos como tu quien gana. Es tecnología. 

Jajajaja 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

España es justa vendedora de este torneo EUROPEO. Francia desclasificada por africanos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hablas del Valencia o del español?



No le hagas caso.... @artemis es un gordo catalán del sur que lleva con orgullo que el estadio de su equipo se llame Wanda... Un nombre muy castizo, del Madrid de toda la vida...

@artemis es un poco tonto, pero es buen chaval....


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

4motion dijo:


> El ojo de halcón no es var, puto gordo.
> 
> No deciden cuatro gordos como tu quien gana. Es tecnología.
> 
> ...



Déjalo, vete a dormirla que ya no das más de si...


----------



## circus maximus (10 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> Espero que el calvo de mierda que tenemos de presidente presente una una queja a uefa. A ver si demuestra la mala hostia que tiene, con Lopetegui fue facil



Entre CALBOS no se pisan la manguera. Tenemos al enemigo dentro 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno, España ha sido mejor que Francia, que "simplemente" tiene la mejor delantera del mundo, y el árbitro se ha tirado un triple con una interpretación que no se cree nadie, para validar un gol que el 99% de los árbitros hubieran anulado.

Hemos demostrado que podemos ganar a Italia y a Francia, eso es con lo que hay que quedarse, para cuando lleguen los torneos de verdad.

Los franceses que disfruten de su victoria, que saben que no se han merecido, y que encima se han llevado de una forma poco honrosa. Eso que siempre se llevarán. Igual que los ingleses y su Mundial del 66.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique no va a decir nada, solo sufre de incontinencia verbal cuando la caga, y mas por una cuestion de intentar defenderse ante la prensa.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Déjalo, vete a dormirla que ya no das más de si...



Vamos rafa.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Ahora la peli 2012 el pacopalipsis Maya que en realidad era para el 2021, puta dislexia
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



esta el colombia brasil


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No le hagas caso.... @artemis es un gordo catalán del sur que lleva con orgullo que el estadio de su equipo se llame Wanda... Un nombre muy castizo, del Madrid de toda la vida...
> 
> @artemis es un poco tonto, pero es buen chaval....



Jajajajajja te ha dolido eh jajajajaja

Wanda es una marca que como se ha venido y se irá... Mientras el estadio siga siendo Metropolitano y No el power stadium de los power Rangers y mierdas así no me molesta


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

No recuerdo un alboroto igual cuando le robaron la Liga pasada al Madrid con unos cuantos fueras de juego…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

No si no hace falta forero, esto va mas alla de hacer 4 lineas. Hoy habia consignas de que no ganara España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Ignorantes, que no tenéis ni puta idea!!! Es que no veís que gavi que estaba recibiendo el balón de oro en el vestuario habilita a mbappe en el gol, joder que hay que explicaros todo hostia!!!!


----------



## kicorv (10 Oct 2021)

Menudo robo que les han quitado hasta las ganas de celebrarlo a los gabachos


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No recuerdo un alboroto igual cuando le robaron la Liga pasada al Madrid con unos cuantos fueras de juego…



Jajajajjaja que adentro la tenéis... Menuda nutrición veros llorar


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, España ha sido mejor que Francia, que "simplemente" tiene la mejor delantera del mundo, y el árbitro se ha tirado un triple con una interpretación que no se cree nadie, para validar un gol que el 99% de los árbitros hubieran anulado.
> 
> Hemos demostrado que podemos ganar a Italia y a Francia, eso es con lo que hay que quedarse, para cuando lleguen los torneos de verdad.
> 
> Los franceses que disfruten de su victoria, que saben que no se han merecido, y que encima se han llevado de una forma poco honrosa. Eso que siempre se llevarán. Igual que los ingleses y su Mundial del 66.



Es una tangada para justificar un ROBO.

NADA MÁS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

loc ual siga siendo fuera de juego


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajja te ha dolido eh jajajajaja
> 
> Wanda es una marca que como se ha venido y se irá... Mientras el estadio siga siendo Metropolitano y No el power stadium de los power Rangers y mierdas así no me molesta



Tú di que sí.... Que cómo se os pire el chinorri ese ¿ cómo se llama ??... Wang gili o algo así o cómo se llame, os quedáis temblando...


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Tú di que sí.... Que cómo se os pire el chinorri ese ¿ cómo se llama ??... Wang gili o algo así o cómo se llame, os quedáis temblando...



Bienvenido al 2021, se fue hace ya tiempo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

No hay una foto trucada del as con alguien del barça rompiendo el fuera de juego?


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajjaja que adentro la tenéis... Menuda nutrición veros llorar



Mira los calcetines que me ha regalado tu madre…


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Y con Benzema me quito el sombrero, es lo único que mantiene digno al Madrid y a su selección. Ay si tuviéramos un jodido gato en España...


----------



## elnota (10 Oct 2021)

No es ni dudoso, se vé claramente el fuera de juego.
La federación tiene que dar la cara y pedir explicaciones, sino a partir de ahora fuera de juego será cuando le salga al árbitro de la punta del nabo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Hoy no jugo mal España, sin ser oportunista y hablando a tiempo pasado, Albiol por Eric garcia y el chaval Pino por Sarabia, que es un jugador timorato que no ofrece nada, ni siquiera es corpulento o rapido. Y Ferran Torres mas cerca de la porteria. Me gustaron Azpilicueta y Marcos Alonso, se nota que vienen de la premier. Busquets tambien buen partido, a pesar de que es mas lento que su puta madre, pero mejor que Rodri, que no le mejora en nada y encima es mas joven.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

elnota dijo:


> No es ni dudoso, se vé claramente el fuera de juego.
> La federación tiene que dar la cara y pedir explicaciones, sino a partir de ahora fuera de juego será cuando le salga al árbitro de la punta del nabo.



Para esto colaron el VAR para Manipular y dirigir los ROBOS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mira los calcetines que me ha regalado tu madre…



Jajaja adentro la tienes, muy adentro jajaja... Tienes la misma capacidad que duro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Si el psg hubiera aceptado los 200 millones del Madrid 

Ahora estaríais en cibeles celebrando el gol de mbappé


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Bienvenido al 2021, se fue hace ya tiempo



Os dejó la pasta.. A eso me refería... La pasta se quedó.... Estáis comprados por los chinos, amigo... Lo lleváis claro si quieres perder el nombre de Wanda... Vais a llevar esa mierda de nombre a perpetuidad... jejejej


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Que quiten los jueces de línea y que pite la IA pro mora. Y nwo. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descuernacabras (10 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajja te ha dolido eh jajajajaja
> 
> Wanda es una marca que como se ha venido y se irá... Mientras el estadio siga siendo Metropolitano y No el power stadium de los power Rangers y mierdas así no me molesta



¿Y cuántas Champions dices que tiene el pateti?


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Todavía hay gente que no lo ve.... Es el único jugador con categoría de balón de oro.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

El Fútbol con el. Var esta MUERTO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver, el problema es que el árbitro ha interpretado una cosa que reglamentariamente es interpretable, pero que no tiene ningún sentido.

El árbitro sabía que era fuera de juego, lo que pasa que "ha interpretado" que Eric García intenta controlar el balón. Es decir, "ha interpretado" que Eric García da un pase atrás, entonces claro, no es fuera de juego.   

Es un error de interpretación BRVVVVVVVVTAL, ES RIDICULO, pero reglamentariamente si, el gol puede darlo por válido. Pero vamos es como si dices: "no ha habido contacto, pero el defensa, con la mirada, ha fulminado al delantero, le ha provocado un ataque de epilepsia repentino y le ha imposibilitado el remate, entonces pito penalty".


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Os dejó la pasta.. A eso me refería... La pasta se quedó.... Estáis comprados por los chinos, amigo... Lo lleváis claro si quieres perder el nombre de Wanda... Vais a llevar esa mierda de nombre a perpetuidad... jejejej



10 millones al año durante 10 años... Es lo que paga por poner el nombre... 

Cuanto cobrasteis por el nombre de power stadium?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2021)

Hablemos de cosas serias

Si el campo del español costó 40 millones, el del Valencia supuestamente por 300 hubiera estado hecho de donde salen las burradas actuales 

Han dicho en tve que el nuevo San siro costará 1200 millones y laporta que el nuevo camp nou 1500


----------



## Descuernacabras (10 Oct 2021)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Y con Benzema me quito el sombrero, es lo único que mantiene digno al Madrid y a su selección. Ay si tuviéramos un jodido gato en España...




Ya era hora, tras diez años en el Madrid arrastrándose.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el problema es que el árbitro ha interpretado una cosa que reglamentariamente es interpretable, pero que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> El árbitro sabía que era fuera de juego, lo que pasa que "ha interpretado" que Eric García intenta controlar el balón. Es decir, "ha interpretado" que Eric García da un pase atrás, entonces claro, no es fuera de juego.
> 
> Es un error de interpretación BRVVVVVVVVTAL, ES RIDICULO, pero reglamentariamente si, el gol puede darlo por válido. Pero vamos es como si dices: "no ha habido contacto, pero el defensa, con la mirada, ha fulminado al delantero, le ha provocado un ataque de epilepsia repentino y le ha imposibilitado el remate, entonces pito penalty".



Además que fijate el absurdo si Eric García se aparta, habría sido fuera de juego.

Y los jueces de línea donde estaban antes de que Eric García supuestamente rozara con el taco queriendo jugarla.

Jajajaja..


Es un robo BRUTAL INJUSTO E INJUSTIFICABLE que acaba con el fútbol.

Que lo justifiquen como les salga de las pelotas. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lemavos (10 Oct 2021)

CEFERIN HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Señor X (10 Oct 2021)

Hace años que no pierdo el tiempo viendo partidos de clubes. Desde hoy no veré ni los de la selección. El futbol está muerto.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Exacto, y los líneas no lo pitaron porque había órdenes de NO HACERLO 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el problema es que el árbitro ha interpretado una cosa que reglamentariamente es interpretable, pero que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> El árbitro sabía que era fuera de juego, lo que pasa que "ha interpretado" que Eric García intenta controlar el balón. Es decir, "ha interpretado" que Eric García da un pase atrás, entonces claro, no es fuera de juego.
> 
> Es un error de interpretación BRVVVVVVVVTAL, ES RIDICULO, pero reglamentariamente si, el gol puede darlo por válido. Pero vamos es como si dices: "no ha habido contacto, pero el defensa, con la mirada, ha fulminado al delantero, le ha provocado un ataque de epilepsia repentino y le ha imposibilitado el remate, entonces pito penalty".



Ahhhhhhhhh.... O sea, que ahora resulta que el pase que iba dirigido al Vinicius 2.0 salía ya del pie de su compañero en fuera de juego y si Eric García se hubiera quedado tocándose los cojones ( lo habitual ), hubiera sido fuera de juego.... Ya.... Una mierda de interpretación del árbitro sin sentido y totalmente parcial...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hablemos de cosas serias
> 
> Si el campo del español costó 40 millones, el del Valencia supuestamente por 300 hubiera estado hecho de donde salen las burradas actuales
> 
> Han dicho en tve que el nuevo San siro costará 1200 millones y laporta que el nuevo camp nou 1500



El del Madrid cuesta 800 kilos y es una puta reforma, me parece mas sangrante. Lo del Milan no se, pero lo del Barcelona no es solo el estadio, es reformar todas las instalaciones.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Oct 2021)

DATO. Es la PRIMERA vez que una selección AFRICANA vence en la final de un torneo de selecciones a una EUROPEA.


----------



## Jurgenz (10 Oct 2021)

Me ha quedado una sensación de tomadura de pelo....


----------



## das kind (10 Oct 2021)

Los jueces de línea no pintan nada desde que está el var; podrían prescindir de ellos y no se notaría nada.


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Me ha quedado una sensación de tomadura de pelo....



Lo es. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

la tozudez de lucho tambien nos jodio esta vez,,jugtand ocon un jugador lesionado...y no tener mas delanteros para un ataque en plan kamikaze


----------



## fachacine (10 Oct 2021)

¿Una po-qué?????


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El del Madrid cuesta 800 kilos y es una puta reforma, me parece mas sangrante. Lo del Milan no se, pero lo del Barcelona no es solo el estadio, es reformar todas las instalaciones.



El Bernabeu va a quedar el mejor estadio del mundo para unos cuantos años cuando lo acaben, cada vez falta menos. Y lo que cueste va a retornar rápido tal como está planteado. El tolili del Floren tiene mi admiración también. Lo del Camp Nou va para muuuuy largo, y los merengues han dejado el listón muy alto con su estadio


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Los jueces de línea no pintan nada desde que está el var; podrían prescindir de ellos y no se notaría nada.



Es todo premeditado, el Fin del var es DESTRUIR EL FUTBOL Y MANIPULAR LO. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el problema es que el árbitro ha interpretado una cosa que reglamentariamente es interpretable, pero que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> El árbitro sabía que era fuera de juego, lo que pasa que "ha interpretado" que Eric García intenta controlar el balón. Es decir, "ha interpretado" que Eric García da un pase atrás, entonces claro, no es fuera de juego.
> 
> Es un error de interpretación BRVVVVVVVVTAL, ES RIDICULO, pero reglamentariamente si, el gol puede darlo por válido. Pero vamos es como si dices: "no ha habido contacto, pero el defensa, con la mirada, ha fulminado al delantero, le ha provocado un ataque de epilepsia repentino y le ha imposibilitado el remate, entonces pito penalty".



Lo gracioso es que cuando eres árbitro y vas a una federación ese tipo de esas interpretaciones "imaginativas" no es sólo que existan, es que son las que meten cuando te examinas


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Oct 2021)

recuerda un poco al gol de lukaku contra rusia donde aplicaron la misma norma.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)

El árbitro ni lo ha mirado en la pantalla,

sudando totalmente.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (10 Oct 2021)

Aún arrean más que en el Camp Nou, al Barcelona le está matando en ese sentido que vayan el copón de turistas a ver los partidos.

Y ya a nivel de países en España es muy pobre el empuje que da la afición.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> recuerda un poco al gol de lukaku contra rusia donde aplicaron la misma norma.



pero eric no toca pelota y eso


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

El problema es que reglamentariamente el árbitro "no ha cometido un error".

Estoy mirando la prensa extranjera y dan la explicación del árbitro. Y ya está, luego tu interpreta si te apetece que eso es un pase atrás o no .

Si no la toca o le hace una peineta al árbitro, entonces es fuera de juego; pero como la toca, entonces ya es otra jugada... y como el balón viene del español, no es fuera de juego.

A cualquiera le meten ese gol, y saben que no vale, pero con el reglamento en la mano y una interpretación mística, se le puede dar validez.

En fin, lo dicho.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero eric no toca pelota y eso



que toca pelota lo veo clarísimo vamos


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> recuerda un poco al gol de lukaku contra rusia donde aplicaron la misma norma.



Ahí el balón se desvía hasta el pvnto de que se da hasta la media vuelta, Lukaku no obtiene ninguna ventaja (que es de lo que trata el fuera de juego) y es como si fuera otra jugada


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues nada, el árbitro "tiene excusa regamentaria", pero ojito porque esto sienta un precedente. El mensaje es que si el pase va hacia alguien que está en fuera de juego es mejor NO TOCARLA, que intentar despejarla. Porque al intentar despejarla, ya puedes darle al árbitro el margen de la interpretación.

Si esto se lo hace España a Francia o a Inglaterra, nos lo estarían recordando décadas y nos llamarían sucios y gitanos. Y lo sabéis.

Habrá venganza, ya lo veréis.


----------



## Lake (10 Oct 2021)

Que no cuela coño , querían follarse a España y lo han hecho , lo de menos es la jugada aunque parece que sí , que se han reído de la afición española y de rebote de toda la afición mundial con esa ridícula interpretación del reglamento.

Fondo político del asunto , sin duda.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Oct 2021)

pero que esta mierda no sea penalty...


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2021)

A ver este arbitro está puesto a conciencia





Resulta por lo menos sospechoso que un tio que su jefe le ha echado la peta públicamente por no ver un penalti clarísimo sea precisamente el elegido para pitar una final europea

¿a santo de qué se le elige? ¿no hay otro arbitro mejor?

A Mateu Lahoz le metieron en la nevera después de cagarla en el Portugal-Francia que pitó en la Euro...entonces ¿por qué a este tio le premian con una final después de joder hace un mes a España?

Es que ya no es solo el fuera de juego que no pita, es que se ha comido una mano de cojón de mico de grande en el area francesa y se ha hecho el orejas tambien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el problema es que el árbitro ha interpretado una cosa que reglamentariamente es interpretable, pero que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> El árbitro sabía que era fuera de juego, lo que pasa que "ha interpretado" que Eric García intenta controlar el balón. Es decir, "ha interpretado" que Eric García da un pase atrás, entonces claro, no es fuera de juego.
> 
> Es un error de interpretación BRVVVVVVVVTAL, ES RIDICULO, pero reglamentariamente si, el gol puede darlo por válido. Pero vamos es como si dices: "no ha habido contacto, pero el defensa, con la mirada, ha fulminado al delantero, le ha provocado un ataque de epilepsia repentino y le ha imposibilitado el remate, entonces pito penalty".




El árbitro no ha interpretado nada, La UEFA y la FIFA pactan competiciones entre ellas.

Madrid y Barcelona están intentando joder a FIFA y tebas dando por culo con el control financiero al PSG, UEFA que todo esto le afecta también negativamente mata dos pájaros de un tiro.


El árbitro no interpreta nada, el árbitro es consciente que es fuera juego, el var es consciente que es fuera de juego.
Todo el mundo es consciente que es un deporte amañado.
Lo que ocurre es que ahora con 10 árbitros más en el var y las repeticiones de las que dispone el árbitro demuestran que ya no son errores ni interpretaciones, demuestra que el fútbol está amañado y es un deporte sucio, el que más.


----------



## el tio orquestas (11 Oct 2021)

Hace 5 años que no veo fútbol más allá de las eurocopas/mundiales porque me dan asco los árbitros. Sí, dejé de ver fútbol por el arbitraje. No tiene sentido que una jugada sea amarilla, y para otro equipo no sea ni falta. Bueno, pues después de lo de esta noche, no pienso ver fútbol nunca más.

Si con VAR ese penalti no se pita y ese gol en clarísimo fuera de juego sube al marcador, solamente queda decir lo único que se puede decir en estas ocasiones: Que los árbitros están comprados, que hay demasiada política por detrás y que el fútbol ha muerto.

Que les jodan a los gabachos, a los piratas y a su puta madre. El que siga viendo fútbol en 2021 es gilipollas, más que nada porque se ríen del espectador en la puta cara.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Con el VAR, toda la polémica que queda, es por temas "interpretativos".

Si el reglamento está como está, pues es lo que hay.

Si el reglamento dijera: "Toda mano en el área que no esté pegada al cuerpo, es penalty", no habría polémica alguna.
Si el reglamento dijera: "Todo contacto sin balón en el área, es penalty", tampoco habría polémica.

El reglamento dice que si el balón viene jugado de un jugador del equipo contrario, no es fuera de juego. Pero claro "venir jugado" es interpretable, que es lo que ha pasado hoy. Para cualquier persona racional, eso es un intento de despeje, pero no hay manera objetiva de determinar eso.

Asique nos tenemos que joder. Simplemente que en el futuro haya justicia divina en un Mundial o en una Eurocopa, y los franceses rabien y se jodan. Es lo único a lo que se puede aspirar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Hace 5 años que no veo fútbol más allá de las eurocopas/mundiales porque me dan asco los árbitros. Sí, dejé de ver fútbol por el arbitraje. No tiene sentido que una jugada sea amarilla, y para otro equipo no sea ni falta. Bueno, pues después de lo de esta noche, no pienso ver fútbol nunca más.
> 
> Si con VAR ese penalti no se pita y ese gol en clarísimo fuera de juego sube al marcador, solamente queda decir lo único que se puede decir en estas ocasiones: Que los árbitros están comprados, que hay demasiada política por detrás y que el fútbol ha muerto.
> 
> Que les jodan a los gabachos, a los piratas y a su puta madre. El que siga viendo fútbol en 2021 es gilipollas, más que nada porque se ríen del espectador en la puta cara.




Opino lo mismo, estuve sin ver futbol 4 años, volví a verlo porque el var suponía avances, nada más lejos de la realidad.
Que vea el circo este su puta madre.
Ya se me quedó cara de gilipollas en el 94, 96, y 2002.

Con los intereses que hay de por medio podemos flipar en el mundial de los mamadous.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con el VAR, toda la polémica que queda, es por temas "interpretativos".
> 
> Si el reglamento está como está, pues es lo que hay.
> 
> ...




Macho envidio tu buenisimo y optimismo como algo positivo,pero lo de hoy no es interpretable, es fuera de juego no hay más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Exacto.korea jugando unos cuartos de mundial cargándose a España e Italia es otra lamentable.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2021)

A ver si nos mentalizamos, en ocasiones partimos con un gol en contra cuanto menos lo esperemos, lo nvestro es tan paco que saben perfectamente que somos carne de empate y que ya incluso no le tenemos miedo a los penales finales


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero eric no toca pelota y eso



Sí, si lo hace pero no hasta el pvnto de que el Ape tenga que tener alguna molestia, recoge el balón y un mano a mano con el portero, de hecho Ape es tan regulero que tampoco es que sea todo inevitable, le hace el triciclo ese y Unai se tira por el lado correcto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Preparaos para le mundial del año que viene, inmolación es, sacrificios de cabras, final marruecos-francia, el mundial de las embestidas al hombre blanco va a ser aquello.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Macho envidio tu buenisimo y optimismo como algo positivo,pero lo de hoy no es interpretable, es fuera de juego no hay más.



Vamos a ver, el 99% de las personas, interpretan eso como despeje. Yo simplemente estoy expresando lo que ha dicho el árbitro para justificar su decisión, y reglamentariamente, no le puedes decir que se ha equivocado. Aunque nos joda y aunque sea injusto porque es evidente...

Es como si coges la canción de "Despacito" y dices "Yo interpreto que es una oda de un gato maullándole al sol". Pues me rio de ti, pero no te puedo replicar de forma objetiva.

Si ese balón lo coge el portero... ¿pitarían cesión? Pues al 99% no, pero el árbitro podría decir, "has tocado y cedido el balón voluntariamente al portero, libre indirecto en el área" y te lo podría pitar. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el 99% de las personas, interpretan eso como despeje. Yo simplemente estoy expresando lo que ha dicho el árbitro para justificar su decisión, y reglamentariamente, no le puedes decir que se ha equivocado. Aunque nos joda y aunque sea injusto porque es evidente...
> 
> Es como si coges la canción de "Despacito" y dices "Yo interpreto que es una oda de un gato maullándole al sol". Pues me rio de ti, pero no te puedo replicar de forma objetiva.
> 
> Si ese balón lo coge el portero... ¿pitarían cesión? Pues al 99% no, pero el árbitro podría decir, "has tocado y cedido el balón voluntariamente al portero, libre indirecto en el área" y te lo podría pitar. Es lo que hay.




Lo siento no comparto lo que expones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




El mundial de la leche mamadou nos espera.


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Preparaos para le mundial del año que viene, inmolación es, sacrificios de cabras, final marruecos-francia, el mundial de las embestidas al hombre blanco va a ser aquello.



El problema es ese: que si aqui en un torneo menor te vacilan de esta manera, en un mundial puede ser muchísimo más demigrante el atraco...

Hace un mes te escamotean un penalti clarísimo, hoy otro con mano descarada, ha habido 2 fueras de juego que no han pitado: el del gol y uno en el primer tiempo tambien descarado de Benzema que ha seguido la jugada sin pitarlo y hasta han pitado corner en contra...

En fin que esto la única forma de solventarlo es meter todas las ocasiones que se tengan, que esa es otra porque en los últimos 10 minutos se ha podido empatar pero es que no tenemos ni delanteros ni puntería no me jodas...y eso ya no es culpa del arbitro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El problema es ese: que si aqui en un torneo menor te vacilan de esta manera, en un mundial puede ser muchísimo más demigrante el atraco...
> 
> Hace un mes te escamotean un penalti clarísimo, hoy otro con mano descarada, ha habido 2 fueras de juego que no han pitado: el del gol y uno en el primer tiempo tambien descarado de Benzema que ha seguido la jugada sin pitarlo y hasta han pitado corner en contra...
> 
> En fin que esto la única forma de solventarlo es meter todas las ocasiones que se tengan, que esa es otra porque en los últimos 10 minutos se ha podido empatar pero es que no tenemos ni delanteros ni puntería no me jodas...y eso ya no es culpa del arbitro





Nada nada ,españa para ganar competiciones tuvo que tener un equipazo de la hostia incontestable, y la final del mundial todavía recuerdo la patada voladora del holandés a Xavi Alonso delante del árbitro.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Bueno, a todo esto, que en Noviembre nos jugamos la clasificación contra Grecia y Suecia. Estos dos juegan entre ellos mañana, veremos que resultado sale.

Lo bueno que aunque perdamos los dos partidos, la repesca con la Nations League la tendríamos garantizada. Al menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El problema es ese: que si aqui en un torneo menor te vacilan de esta manera, en un mundial puede ser muchísimo más demigrante el atraco...
> 
> Hace un mes te escamotean un penalti clarísimo, hoy otro con mano descarada, ha habido 2 fueras de juego que no han pitado: el del gol y uno en el primer tiempo tambien descarado de Benzema que ha seguido la jugada sin pitarlo y hasta han pitado corner en contra...
> 
> En fin que esto la única forma de solventarlo es meter todas las ocasiones que se tengan, que esa es otra porque en los últimos 10 minutos se ha podido empatar pero es que no tenemos ni delanteros ni puntería no me jodas...y eso ya no es culpa del arbitro



Y otro gol de Diego Costa..


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el 99% de las personas, interpretan eso como despeje. Yo simplemente estoy expresando lo que ha dicho el árbitro para justificar su decisión, y reglamentariamente, no le puedes decir que se ha equivocado. Aunque nos joda y aunque sea injusto porque es evidente...
> 
> Es como si coges la canción de "Despacito" y dices "Yo interpreto que es una oda de un gato maullándole al sol". Pues me rio de ti, pero no te puedo replicar de forma objetiva.
> 
> Si ese balón lo coge el portero... ¿pitarían cesión? Pues al 99% no, pero el árbitro podría decir, "has tocado y cedido el balón voluntariamente al portero, libre indirecto en el área" y te lo podría pitar. Es lo que hay.



Una intrepretación que va en contra de la propia norma, no dar ventaja

Y soy el primero que quiere que se acabe tanto empate con mierdas que no juegan a nada


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

España no fue agresiva en el ataque durante 80 minutos,

una vez que rompes la línea de presión que tenían arriba y centro del campo hay que ir al ataque, (como los dos goles contra Italia),

había un montón de ocasiones que volvían a pasar hacia atrás cuando estaban en los últimos metros, (un mal balón filtrado a Oryazabal y metimos gol)

en los 10 últimos minutos simplemente tirando melones al área tuvieron más peligro que el resto del partido,

sin contar que Ferran y Sarabia han estado fatal,
a esta Francia la España que jugó contra Italia le mete tres sin problema,

España hoy ha jugado con miedo y demasiada precaución.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

A partir de ahora los defensas cuando vean un pase a un delantero van a salir corriendo en dirección contraria para no tocar el balón y que la FIFA y el var interpreten que SI es fuera de juego.


Lo que tenía que haber echo Eric es arrodillarse con las manos en la espalda para dejar pasar el balón a mbappe y que de esta forma se pitara el fuera de juego.

En fin, es fuera de juego en el momento en que el balón sale del pie y mamadou está adelantado.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Tanto VAR tanto VAR para que pasen estas cosas... más bien son los cuñaos del BAR.


----------



## vayaquesi (11 Oct 2021)

Lo de Corea se queda en una broma de mal gusto en comparación con esto.

Desde mi punto de vista esto es el mayor atraco de la historia del fútbol, así de simple.

Una final, de un torneo de mierda (todo sea dicho), pero una final al fin y al cabo, que concedan ese gol es de vergüenza. Y aún suponiendo que haya algo que interpretar, en serio....
¡¿Qué cojones hay que interpretar?!, ¿la manera en la que se producirá el robo?

Pues la sensación que da es que le tenían que dar el título a los gabachos sí o sí, siendo un precedente pésimo, y quitando toda credibilidad al VAR, viendo hasta malicia en todo este asunto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2021)

Si desde tu propio país se ningunea la historia y tradiciones de España, que se puede esperar de fuera.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (11 Oct 2021)

El fuera de juego es válido porque el defensa la toca y el penalti no es penalti porque la toca con la polla.


----------



## Mr. VULT (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el 99% de las personas, interpretan eso como despeje. Yo simplemente estoy expresando lo que ha dicho el árbitro para justificar su decisión, y reglamentariamente, no le puedes decir que se ha equivocado. Aunque nos joda y aunque sea injusto porque es evidente...
> 
> Es como si coges la canción de "Despacito" y dices "Yo interpreto que es una oda de un gato maullándole al sol". Pues me rio de ti, pero no te puedo replicar de forma objetiva.
> 
> Si ese balón lo coge el portero... ¿pitarían cesión? Pues al 99% no, pero el árbitro podría decir, "has tocado y cedido el balón voluntariamente al portero, libre indirecto en el área" y te lo podría pitar. Es lo que hay.



Si interpretas que esa jugada es una segunda jugada en la que el defensa voluntariamente cede el balon al delantero, es imposible no interpretar voluntariedad tb en la accion del defensor frances en la primera parte que corta un centro con el brazo dentro del area. 

Por pura logica "interpretativa" o pita penalty y da como legal el gol o no pita penalty y sí fuera de juego. 

Como ha hecho justo lo contrario favoreciendo al mismo equipo en las dos ocasiones, no se puede hablar ni de error ni de interpretacion. Esto se denomina ROBO ARBITRAL. De un arbitro ademas que ya tango a la seleccion recientemente.


----------



## el tio orquestas (11 Oct 2021)

Pero es que es fuera de juego porque precisamente al estar ahí fuerza al defensa a tirarse. No tiene lógica no pitar fuera de juego.

Que le den por el culo al fútbol, con tanto negro y tanto hijo de puta arbitrando... A mamarla.

Va a ver más fútbol su puta madre.


----------



## Señor X (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, el árbitro "tiene excusa regamentaria", pero ojito porque esto sienta un precedente. El mensaje es que si el pase va hacia alguien que está en fuera de juego es mejor NO TOCARLA, que intentar despejarla. Porque al intentar despejarla, ya puedes darle al árbitro el margen de la interpretación.
> 
> Si esto se lo hace España a Francia o a Inglaterra, nos lo estarían recordando décadas y nos llamarían sucios y gitanos. Y lo sabéis.
> 
> Habrá venganza, ya lo veréis.



Esa excusa es absurda. Por una simple y llana razón:

El jugador no sabe si el rival está o no, en fuera de juego, por lo tanto, no puede ni debe dejarla pasar.

De los fueras de juego, que se encarguen los linieres, o el VAR. O peor, ya lo están haciendo, según les interesa.


----------



## skan (11 Oct 2021)

No pienso ver ningún partido de la selección mientras siga el mierdas Luis Enrique y siga llevando a sus enchufados del VARça, un club anti-español.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> Esa excusa es absurda. Por una simple y llana razón:
> 
> El jugador no sabe si el rival está o no, en fuera de juego, por lo tanto, no puede ni debe dejarla pasar.
> 
> De los fueras de juego, que se encarguen los linieres, o el VAR. O peor, ya lo están haciendo, según les interesa.




Exacto, el defensa no puede dejar pasar el balón porque desde su posición no sabe si mabppe está en fuera de juego o no, los futbolistas no son árbitros para hacer interpretaciones, naturalmente el defensa no va a quitarse de la trayectoria del balón si no sería un cachondeo.
Lo único objetivo es que en el momento del pase mamadou está en fuera de juego y valiéndose de ese fuera de juego Marca gol.

Antes de que Eric intenté jugar el balón es fuera de juego, eso es objetivo se ve en el vídeo.

Que nos hagan discutir por esto es estupido, cualquiera sabe que no hay lugar a ninguna interpretación, es fuera de juego y no se quiere pitar, no hay más.

Como el fuera de juego del primer corner o la mano del defensa francés despegada del cuerpo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Hoy hemos aprendido una norma nueva de júrgol:

- Si juegas contra Francia, el defensa, en directo, en movimiento, en una milésima de segundo (lo que al bar suele llevarle varios minutos tras revisar varias tomas a cámara superlenta), debe determinar si el delantero está en fuera de juego o no, teniendo en cuenta la posición del resto de jugadores en movimiento y, en esa milésima de segundo y sin ninguna duda, decidir no intervenir para tratar de cortar el pase 

Er júrgol ahora será asín con la nueva normalidaj o esto es una norma a medida sólo para ésta final contra los franceses?


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Cómo podemos llamar a esa nueva norma?

Gol en* Mbappé de juenjo*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que reglamentariamente el árbitro "no ha cometido un error".
> 
> Estoy mirando la prensa extranjera y dan la explicación del árbitro. Y ya está, luego tu interpreta si te apetece que eso es un pase atrás o no .
> 
> ...



La interpretación del árbitro en esa jugada, ha sido la de " ya tengo mi ocasión de joder a España estirando como un chicle el Reglamento".... No hay otra...

Te llevo la jugada al extremo.... Si Eric García en lugar de intentar despejar la pelota hace penalty a Vinicius 2.0, el penalty se anula por fuera de juego previo clarísimo...

Robo de la UEFA histórico y sideral; para los anales de la Historia.... El puto negocio/mafia del fútbol a pleno rendimiento... Se están cargando el fútbol...

Por no hablar de las manos previas en el área gabacha en la primera parte del partido...

En fin, que la UEFA le tiene ganas a España y tenían que ganar los globalistas y punto... No hay más...


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Oct 2021)

Si la perra de Luís enrique ya era el hijo de Amunike ahora tiene un inmenso rabo moro en su puta boca de traidor. 
Benzema balón de oro ya!!!!!


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Oct 2021)

Bueno en la UFC estan celebrando con mucho orgullo el mes de la herencia hispana...y claro los miles de luchadores españoles¿? Ah que solo hay uno y un georgiano de Alicante, pues si, expaña tiene lo que merece.
Un país que repudia el deporte de contacto y los toros merece ser humillado.


----------



## 4motion (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy hemos aprendido una norma nueva de júrgol:
> 
> - Si juegas contra Francia, el defensa, en directo, en movimiento, en una milésima de segundo (lo que al bar suele llevarle varios minutos tras revisar varias tomas a cámara superlenta), debe determinar si el delantero está en fuera de juego o no, teniendo en cuenta la posición del resto de jugadores en movimiento y, en esa milésima de segundo y sin ninguna duda, decidir no intervenir para tratar de cortar el pase
> 
> Er júrgol ahora será asín con la nueva normalidaj o esto es una norma a medida sólo para ésta final contra los franceses?



Es burdo y es un auténtico ROBO para beneficio de negros y demás ralea.

El futuro del fútbol es negro muy negro.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Bueno en la UFC estan celebrando con mucho orgullo el mes de la herencia hispana...y claro los miles de luchadores españoles¿? Ah que solo hay uno y un georgiano de Alicante, pues si, expaña tiene lo que merece.
> Un país que repudia el deporte de contacto y los toros merece ser humillado.



como si no hubiera habido boxeadores...


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Oct 2021)

Ladrones vestidos de blanco. Nada nuevo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2021)

Salta a la vista que la norma del fuera de juego esta redactada asi para los casos en que un jugador se equivoca y le pasa el balon a un rival no se considere como tal,y me parece logico.Interpretar que lo de ayer (que no es ningun pase sino un microtoque al balon al intentar despejar) entra en esa categoria es hacerte comulgar con ruedas de molino,es obvio que NO es ese caso,por no mencionar que se pita el fuera de juego desde el momento en que se produce el pase,no hace falta esperar a ver si Eric Garcia la toca o no.

Algo asi lo justifica gente absolutamente miserable y vendida como Iturralde Gonzalez,si tienes dos dedos de frente es que no cuela.

¿Por qué no es fuera de juego de Mbappé en el 1-2? - AS.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> DATO. Es la PRIMERA vez que una selección AFRICANA vence en la final de un torneo de selecciones a una EUROPEA.



Francia le ganó a Croacia el mundial


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Hasta en Francia han dicho que no tiene sentido.

Y no lo tiene. 

Pero la Copa se la quedan los franceses.

Webb y Taylor, no al nivel de Al-Gandhour, pero casi.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Oct 2021)

Es raro que no haya aparecido el gif de la mano de Henry contra Irlanda


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> como si no hubiera habido boxeadores...



¿a que nivel?
Expaña no es país de guerreros si lo fuera no tendríamos al perro panchez en el poder.


----------



## elnota (11 Oct 2021)

Es la nueva norma roba-partidos. Ahora los líneas no marcan el fuera de juego hasta que termina la jugada, por si se confunden, dicen. Es la jugarreta para saltarse el var, el linier y la madre que los parió a todos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Oct 2021)

Me da igual lo que ponga en el reglamento de interpretación o pollas en vinagre, eso es fuera de juego y punto.

Si eso no es fuera de juego ya no estamos hablando de futbol, ahora es otro deporte, que oye muy bien pero que le cambien el nombre,

por otro lado me nutre el robo a los hezpañordos.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Me parece cuanto menos curioso que árbitro, linier y árbitro de video interpretasen lo mismo.

Puede salir rentable quedarse de palomero y mandar un pase ajustado que sea tocado por el defensa, pero no interceptado. En tal caso no es fuera de juego.

Es muy absurdo, pero si esa es la norma, pues ya sabéis, el que hizo la ley, hizo la trampa.

Estoy segurísimo que esa jugada se ha dado muchas veces y han pitado fuera de juego.

Lamentable en cualquier caso. Toca seguir remando. De momento en noviembre contra griegos y suecos.


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

ha sido tongo, se dice y punto pelota

Ahora bien, hay una gran diferencia de francia vs españa y que ojo españa le penaliza y cuidado si no vamos al mundial:

NO TENEMOS GOL!!! no tenemos ningún jugador diferencial arriba que te la pueda enchufar sin necesitar mil toques y francia ayer nos lo demostró, mucho toque y salvo el arreón final NADA!!!

Así no ganamos nada.

POr qué Italia llegó a ganar la euro? porque tuvieron a un tal CHIESA que contra Austria en la prórroga como jugador ratonero te marco la diferencia y contra España la enchufó 'parecida' a benzemá

Y eso NO TENEMOS NADA DE ESO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece cuanto menos curioso que árbitro, linier y árbitro de video interpretasen lo mismo.
> 
> Puede salir rentable quedarse de palomero y mandar un pase ajustado que sea tocado por el defensa, pero no interceptado. En tal caso no es fuera de juego.
> 
> ...



pero que la norma esta bien redactada,simplemente se hace una interpretacion sin pies ni cabeza,cuando ademas se supone que los que interpretan son profesionales del maximo nivel y no uno puesto de cervezas en una barra de un bar…

visto lo visto va a haber que eliminar la palabra “voluntario” de cualquier reglamento ya que parece que este lo aplica gente con iq de 70 y hay que darlo mas masticadito.

Tirando de interpretacion absurda tambien puedes pitar 30 penaltis por partido,si consideras cualquier contacto como una falta…es interpretable.


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Oct 2021)

Como habeís podido comprobar, el VAR no soluciona ninguno de los problemas que tenía el futbol con los arbitrajes. Sigue siendo 100% manipulable. 
Eso si, más apesebrados se lo llevan muerto, porque de los 4 arbitros que antes había por partido, ahora son 7 u 8, para seguir en las mismas. 
Luego se extrañan de que la gente se desenganche de este neofutbol lleno de morenos y tios sin carisma.


----------



## elnota (11 Oct 2021)

Esto del arbitraje cada vez se parece más a la justicia en España, que dependiendo del juez que toque puede aplicar las leyes cómo le salga del forro.


----------



## Ethan20 (11 Oct 2021)

jaja grande superdeporte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Hola soy el mamadou que marca gol.
Vosotros racistas, yo marcar gol por culpa español.
Defensa español tener que dejar pasar balón para fuera de juego.
Cuando balón venir español tirar al suelo y decir "no se vale" entonces árbitro pitar fuera de juego.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Como habeís podido comprobar, el VAR no soluciona ninguno de los problemas que tenía el futbol con los arbitrajes. Sigue siendo 100% manipulable.
> Eso si, más apesebrados se lo llevan muerto, porque de los 4 arbitros que antes había por partido, ahora son 7 u 8, para seguir en las mismas.
> Luego se extrañan de que la gente se desenganche de este neofutbol lleno de morenos y tios sin carisma.



El VAR soluciona todo lo que no es interpretable. Lo que es interpretable no te lo soluciona nadie, porque depende de la opinión subjetiva de una persona (o como mucho dos) en un momento concreto.

Lo que pasa que hay interpretaciones, como lo de ayer, que no tienen sentido, y son las que generan la injusticia.

Para mi el VAR tiene que quedarse. El problema es el reglamento base, que tiene "normas abiertas a la interpretación" y es donde ha de trabajarse, si es que les interesa.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Veamos la norma:

_Se considerará que un jugador en posición de fuera de juego no ha sacado ventaja de dicha posición cuando reciba el balón de un adversario que juega voluntariamente el balón, incluida la mano voluntaria, a menos que se trate de una «salvada» por parte de un adversario.

Una «salvada» es una acción de un jugador cuyo fin es detener o desviar el balón, o intentar detener o desviarlo, cuando este va en dirección a la portería o muy cerca de ella con cualquier parte del cuerpo excepto con las manos o los brazos (a menos que se trate del guardameta en su propia área.

"_Voluntariamente" "muy cerca". Ese es el problema, si el árbitro opina que ayer Eric García jugó el balón voluntariamente hacia atrás, pues no es fuera de juego. Que basicamente fue su opinión para justificar la decisión, aunque una persona racional opinaría algo diferente.

O si considera que "no está muy cerca de la portería", tampoco (¿Qué coño sería "muy cerca"?)

La norma no la van a cambiar, simplemente que te toque un árbitro con dos dedos de frente, es a lo máximo que puedes aspirar.

‐--------

Por cierto, 6'5 millones de audiencia y un 42% de share, y siendo un pseudo-título. Como vemos, a la gente le sigue gustando esto, lo que pasa que cuando hay que pagar cambia la película.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veamos la norma:
> 
> _Se considerará que un jugador en posición de fuera de juego no ha sacado ventaja de dicha posición cuando reciba el balón de un adversario que juega voluntariamente el balón, incluida la mano voluntaria, a menos que se trate de una «salvada» por parte de un adversario.
> 
> ...



Pues claro pero ey es mejor según Rubiales pagar 100 euros al mes por vomistar plus..
Y hacer superligas de algo .


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ese es el problema, si el árbitro opina que ayer Eric García jugó el balón voluntariamente hacia atrás, pues no es fuera de juego. Que basicamente fue su opinión para justificar la decisión, aunque una persona racional opinaría algo diferente.



Es que lo de ayer no es un balón jugado voluntariamente por parte de Eric García. Es como las cesiones a los porteros... por lo mismo de ayer cualquier balón rechazado del defensa hacia su portero es considerado o interpretado cesión. Es de locos, y cesiones se pitan poquísimas y incluso con situaciones más claras que las de ayer.

Es un robo en toda regla. Y después te pones a leer lo que pone Iturralde en el marca creo que ha sido, y entonces comprendes que así es imposible que haya un baremo realmente justo y equilibrado. Es un desmadre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

La nueva norma es que todo el mundo va a probar la leche mamadou quiera o no quiera, la FIFA y UEFA solo interpreta quién es susceptible de darle leche mamadou.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

No le deis más vueltas,

ese mismo gol lo mete España y mínimo lo miran en la pantallita, se tiran un par de minutos haciendo el paripé y lo anulan,

después todo son alabanzas al VAR etc,

pero ayer todo lo hicieron en segundos.


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

Que el VAR era un lavado de cara que no iba a solucionar nada estaba claro.

Si todo está podrido hasta la médula, no lo va a estar el mundo del fútbol, donde se mueve muchísimo dinero e intereses.

Es grave el tema porque solo han intentado disimular con una norma algo ambigua, y si os fijais en la retransmisión solo se dio una repetición donde se veía muy clara la historia y sin líneas tiradas...todavía me estoy acordando de un gol que le anularon a Messi el año pasado, en un partido intranscendente de estos que juegan contra un equipo random en casa, donde estuvieron cinco minutos sin dar nada porque Messi estaba más retrasado que el último defensa y al final se sacaron unas líneas torcidas para intentar colarla, aquí ni eso, ya ni sacaron la linea, una repetición rápida y el resto repeticiones desde ángulos donde no se podía ver el fuera de juego.

Por cierto, es todo un desastre, pero en aplicación heterogénea del VAR, la liga se lleva la palma...otras competiciones lo harán mal pero al menos de las ligas punteras es la menos seria en eso...unas veces intervienen y otras no, según les de el aire o según lo que tengan premeditado.

De todas formas el fútbol siempre ha estado muy corrupto, UEFA Y FIFA no son precisamente defensoras del fútbol...fútbol es mafia y política.


----------



## tururut12 (11 Oct 2021)

No hay que darle más vueltas. El árbitro lo tuvo claro desde el principio: interpretó que el defensa tocó el balón y, por eso, rompe el fuera de juego al nacer una nueva jugada. Para la mayoría de árbitros sería fuera de juego, pero si al árbitro le cae mal España, en cualquier jugada interpetrable que se produzca le va a perjudicar.


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

Lo grave es no distinguir entre un leve roce donde ni siquiera pudo modificar la trayectoria del balón, con por ejemplo un descuido dando un pase a una zona donde hay un jugador contrario más adelantado.

Pero bueno, es lo mismo, ya la han hecho y te van a vender lo que ellos quieran.

No deja de ser un torneo, aunque a día de hoy sea un poco el torneo de la galleta...pero esto en una final de un mundial tiene que hacer una gracia....

Y todo esto con unos fulanos viéndolo con un monitor como todos nosotros, con lo que ya esto no tiene excusa alguna.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Lo de los españoles es digno de estudio, les dan a probar la leche mamadou y lejos de decir "¡Hey no me gusta!" Piden más leche mamadou.


*EN este mismo foro algunos justifican la ración de leche mamadou que recibió ayer España.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Con el Var, los arbitrarios y las nuevas normas dudosas que se sacan cada día de la chistera, el júrgol está rarísimo.

Ya nadie sabe qué es mano, qué es fuera de juego, cuánto dura un partido, qué es falta, qué es amarilla o roja...

Todo eso es o no es según lo que decida el árbitro. No se puede de saber.

Por otra parte, alguien siente que la selección de Luistabique es nuestra selección Hezpañorda? Pa mí esa no es la selección.


----------



## bobochat (11 Oct 2021)

Eric no está de espaldas ni le rebota. Va voluntariamente a tocar.
Mbappé no interfiere porque dista 3 metros y no le impide la visión.
No hay salvada porque el balón no va a portería.
No es offside.
Siempre se dijo (erróneamente) que viene de un contrario y nunca hubo discusión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, el defensa no puede dejar pasar el balón porque desde su posición no sabe si mabppe está en fuera de juego o no, los futbolistas no son árbitros para hacer interpretaciones, naturalmente el defensa no va a quitarse de la trayectoria del balón si no sería un cachondeo.
> Lo único objetivo es que en el momento del pase mamadou está en fuera de juego y valiéndose de ese fuera de juego Marca gol.
> 
> Antes de que Eric intenté jugar el balón es fuera de juego, eso es objetivo se ve en el vídeo.
> ...



El tema es que la norma cambió para que no se pitara hasta el final de la jugada por si algún jugador intervenía y tocaba la pelota. Lo cual es absurdo, porque beneficias al que está en fuera de juego. Me estás diciendo que un jugador puede estar permanentemente en fuera de juego y si el balón toca a algún jugador entonces está habilitado.

No recuerdo a ningún árbitro que pite así. Y si hubiera pitado fuera de juego los gabachos no se hubieran rasgado las vestiduras. Una estafa.
No recuerdo ni un solo fallo en contra de Francia desde que tengo uso de razón. En cambio sí recuerdo decisiones a su favor (la mano de Henry, l mundial 98,...). De España sí recuerdo varias que nos han robado (Michel en Mexico, LE en USA, Corea,...).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

bobochat dijo:


> Eric no está de espaldas ni le rebota. Va voluntariamente a tocar.
> Mbappé no interfiere porque dista 3 metros y no le impide la visión.
> No hay salvada porque el balón no va a portería.
> No es offside.
> Siempre se dijo (erróneamente) que viene de un contrario y nunca hubo discusión.




Pues claro, está clarísimo, lo que tiene que hacer Eric es apartarse inmediatamente del balón, esquivarlo a toda costa como buen defensor, y además al mismo tiempo con su tercer ojo instalado en el culo tiene que saber si mbappe está en fuera de juego, no vaya a ser que el árbitro le de por trabajar.


Dicen que los que prueban por primera vez la leche mamadou repiten a toda costa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

bobochat dijo:


> Eric no está de espaldas ni le rebota. Va voluntariamente a tocar.
> Mbappé no interfiere porque dista 3 metros y no le impide la visión.
> No hay salvada porque el balón no va a portería.
> No es offside.
> Siempre se dijo (erróneamente) que viene de un contrario y nunca hubo discusión.



Claro que va a tocar, porque ese es su trabajo.
Con el reglamento en la mano es válido. Con sentido común NO.
Si fuera un partido de niños y te pitan eso te vas del campo. Es pervertir el fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Estamos viendo nada más y nada menos que la sustitución europea que se lleva gestando desde 1945. Los europeos han votado y siguen votando ser sustituidos. Sin guerras y de forma voluntaria.


----------



## Lake (11 Oct 2021)

Es que es una puta contradicción de sus propias reglas , la jugada debió considerarse anulada DESDE EL MOMENTO que el balón sale del pie del francés , desde ese momento se produce un fuera de juego , ya que la intención es jugarla con un jugador que está en posición ilegal ... es como si hubieran soltado un patadón al contrario , jugada anulada con independencia de lo que suceda después.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> La interpretación del árbitro en esa jugada, ha sido la de " ya tengo mi ocasión de joder a España estirando como un chicle el Reglamento".... No hay otra...
> 
> Te llevo la jugada al extremo.... Si Eric García en lugar de intentar despejar la pelota hace penalty a Vinicius 2.0, el penalty se anula por fuera de juego previo clarísimo...
> 
> ...



Y casi siempre las beneficiadas son las mismas: Francia e Inglaterra.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Con el Var, los arbitrarios y las nuevas normas dudosas que se sacan cada día de la chistera, el júrgol está rarísimo.
> 
> Ya nadie sabe qué es mano, qué es fuera de juego, cuánto dura un partido, qué es falta, qué es amarilla o roja...
> 
> ...



Y por esas cosas la chavalada no lo sigue. El interes de ver futbol entre los menores de 25 es ridiculo comparado con generaciones pasadas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2021)

de la web de la fifa,documento oficial,que me explique alguien como se puede no pitar fuera de juego con esto



> A player in an offside position is only penalised if, *at the moment the ball touches or is played by one of his team*, he is, in the opinion of the referee, involved in active play by:
> • interfering with play or
> • interfering with an opponent or
> • *gaining an advantage by being in that position *



vamos,es que si el error no se reconoce publicamente y ese arbitro no tiene una sancion es un autentico escandalo.Da igual si Eric la toca o no,en el momento en que sale el pase es fuera de juego.




https://digitalhub.fifa.com/m/3f3e15cc1ab8977b/original/datdz0pms85gbnqy4j3k-pdf.pdf


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es raro que no haya aparecido el gif de la mano de Henry contra Irlanda








Un tramposo, por eso en el Far$a se sentía como en casa.


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El tema es que la norma cambió para que no se pitara hasta el final de la jugada por si algún jugador intervenía y tocaba la pelota. Lo cual es absurdo, porque beneficias al que está en fuera de juego. Me estás diciendo que un jugador puede estar permanentemente en fuera de juego y si el balón toca a algún jugador entonces está habilitado.
> 
> No recuerdo a ningún árbitro que pite así. Y si hubiera pitado fuera de juego los gabachos no se hubieran rasgado las vestiduras. Una estafa.
> No recuerdo ni un solo fallo en contra de Francia desde que tengo uso de razón. En cambio sí recuerdo decisiones a su favor (la mano de Henry, l mundial 98,...). De España sí recuerdo varias que nos han robado (Michel en Mexico, LE en USA, Corea,...).



Bueno, también tienen alguna, como en España 82 en las semifinales donde si que les robaron, Schumacher casi mata a un jugador francés y miraron para otro lado.

Luego en su Eurocopa (Francia 84) barrieron para ellos de forma descarada, en la semifinal España-Dinamarca, el árbitro se dedicó a sacar tarjetas a ambos conjuntos para el que pasase a la final llegara con el equipo mermado, cosa que pasó con España que se presentó a la final con algunas bajas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Esto lo vimos en La Liga hace poco, con Bencemal en fuera de juenjo desplazando a un defensa y tratando de rematar, pero no consigue tocarla, aunque impide que el defensa corte el balón, llega a otro jugador del mandril y mete gol.

Es lo mismo, fue claro fuera de juego de Bencemal, porque trató de jugar el balón e impidió que el defensa cortara la jugada.

Pero esa jugada siempre se da fuera de juego, hace poco vimos otra parecida en La Liga y se anuló el gol por fuera de juego.

Pero todo depende del equipo que juegue. Se pueden hacer excepciones y retorcer la interpretación para dar goles en determinados partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece cuanto menos curioso que árbitro, linier y árbitro de video interpretasen lo mismo.
> 
> Puede salir rentable quedarse de palomero y mandar un pase ajustado que sea tocado por el defensa, pero no interceptado. En tal caso no es fuera de juego.
> 
> ...



A eso me refiero. Lo siguiente será equipos dejando a un jugador en fuera de juego permanente y mandarle balonazos a ver si toca a alguno antes.

Y claro que se han pitado fueras de juego así. Siempre.


----------



## Lake (11 Oct 2021)

Se conoce como DESPOTISMO - en este caso de la UEFA , con clara consigna al arbitro y al VAR de perjudicar a España por motivos políticos - este tipo de decisiones "arbitrarias",

que necesariamente han de implicar "jurisprudencia " , es decir , el cambiar la forma de ver ese tipo de jugadas desde este momento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> ha sido tongo, se dice y punto pelota
> 
> Ahora bien, hay una gran diferencia de francia vs españa y que ojo españa le penaliza y cuidado si no vamos al mundial:
> 
> ...



Y LE ya ha dicho muchas veces que él no juega así. EL gol se consigue por asociación. Colgar balones es último recurso.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Oct 2021)

bobochat dijo:


> Eric no está de espaldas ni le rebota. Va voluntariamente a tocar.
> Mbappé no interfiere porque dista 3 metros y no le impide la visión.
> No hay salvada porque el balón no va a portería.
> No es offside.
> Siempre se dijo (erróneamente) que viene de un contrario y nunca hubo discusión.



COMO QUE NO INTERFIERE Y A QUIEN COÑO VA DIRIGIDO EL PASE.............¿AL JUEZ DE LINEA?

ES FUERA DE JUEGO DESDE QUE SALE EL BALÓN DEL PIE. EN ESE MOMENTO HAY QUE PITARLO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> jaja grande superdeporte


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> ha sido tongo, se dice y punto pelota
> 
> Ahora bien, hay una gran diferencia de francia vs españa y que ojo españa le penaliza y cuidado si no vamos al mundial:
> 
> ...



Ansu Fati. Si se recupera bien y mantiene el nivel en que estaba, mas Ferran y Dani Olmo y ya tenemos otro equipo.

La clave es que vimos a una selección muy joven que a medida que se asiente puede luchar realmente por títulos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veamos la norma:
> 
> _Se considerará que un jugador en posición de fuera de juego no ha sacado ventaja de dicha posición cuando reciba el balón de un adversario que juega voluntariamente el balón, incluida la mano voluntaria, a menos que se trate de una «salvada» por parte de un adversario.
> 
> ...



Lo de pseudo-título lo decís algunos. La realidad es que por nivel de selecciones tiene más nivel que una euro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues claro pero ey es mejor según Rubiales pagar 100 euros al mes por vomistar plus..
> Y hacer superligas de algo .



La realidad en este fútbol actual es que sin pasta no compites, y la pasta viene de las televisiones. Y una televisión pública no puede ni debe pagar esa pasta. Si quieres competir con grandes ligas es lo que hay.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Mucho se habla del *fuera de juego*

Pero el partido lo perdió Luis Enrique.
Como mucho pudo sacar una prórroga o algo así, pero no podía ganar, eso lo vimos todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que lo de ayer no es un balón jugado voluntariamente por parte de Eric García. Es como las cesiones a los porteros... por lo mismo de ayer cualquier balón rechazado del defensa hacia su portero es considerado o interpretado cesión. Es de locos, y cesiones se pitan poquísimas y incluso con situaciones más claras que las de ayer.
> 
> Es un robo en toda regla. Y después te pones a leer lo que pone Iturralde en el marca creo que ha sido, y entonces comprendes que así es imposible que haya un baremo realmente justo y equilibrado. Es un desmadre.



Yo escuché anoche a Itu, a Pedro Martín y a Andújar y todos decían lo mismo: tal y como está el reglamento es un gol válido porque depende de la interpretación del árbitro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique no va a ganar nada nunca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Hay una campaña por parte de perrolistos para desprestigiar la competición porque según ellos solo debe haber torneos de selecciones en verano, pero les va a salir el tiro por la culata. El torneo ha venido para quedarse y seguirá creciendo. Cada vez más grandes van a querer llegar a la final-four.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y por esas cosas la chavalada no lo sigue. El interes de ver futbol entre los menores de 25 es ridiculo comparado con generaciones pasadas.



Por eso y porque los partidos se hacen demasiado largos. Los jóvenes quieren cosas rápidas y con emoción, no estar 2 horas viendo un partido de fútbol donde hasta los últimos 20 minutos no se mueve nadie.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La realidad en este fútbol actual es que sin pasta no compites, y la pasta viene de las televisiones. Y una televisión pública no puede ni debe pagar esa pasta. Si quieres competir con grandes ligas es lo que hay.



CHORRADAS no viene de la TV..viene de los jeques árabes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso y porque los partidos se hacen demasiado largos. Los jóvenes quieren cosas rápidas y con emoción, no estar 2 horas viendo un partido de fútbol donde hasta los últimos 20 minutos no se mueve nadie.



Chorradas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ansu Fati. Si se recupera bien y mantiene el nivel en que estaba, mas Ferran y Dani Olmo y ya tenemos otro equipo.
> 
> La clave es que vimos a una selección muy joven que a medida que se asiente puede luchar realmente por títulos.



Pero son jugadores todos del mismo perfil. No tenemos a un Julio Salinas para rematar lo que le mandes. Se supone que Rafa Mir es ese delantero, pero LE ni lo contempla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> CHORRADAS no viene de la TV..viene de los jeques árabes



Viene de los jeques árabes ahora, que se van a acabar de cargar el fútbol y solo 3-4 equipos van a poder competir. Alguien tendrá que poner freno a eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Chorradas



Ilumínanos sobre porqué los jóvenes no ven fútbol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Viene de los jeques árabes ahora, que se van a acabar de cargar el fútbol y solo 3-4 equipos van a poder competir. Alguien tendrá que poner freno a eso.





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ilumínanos sobre porqué los jóvenes no ven fútbol.



de ahi ue el gordaco ibai ,y el fifa sean trending topiic..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Viene de los jeques árabes ahora, que se van a acabar de cargar el fútbol y solo 3-4 equipos van a poder competir. Alguien tendrá que poner freno a eso.



pues a base de cojones.de barrerlos del campo


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mucho se habla del *fuera de juego*
> 
> Pero el partido lo perdió Luis Enrique.
> Como mucho pudo sacar una prórroga o algo así, pero no podía ganar, eso lo vimos todos.



Yo no soy de la cuerda de Luis Enrique, pero no tenemos jugadores, porque no los tenemos, y Francia tiene mucha más calidad y cantidad...otra cosa es que piense que Deschamps no está llevando bien a la selección.

España se presentó a este partido sin delanteros y sin delanteros difícil.

Otro tema es también lo de los riesgos que a veces corren dejando mucho campo al rival con lo de las pérdidas de balón y pérdidas muy ventajosas para el rival en determinadas zonas del campo, parece que el 4-3-3 abierto es irrenunciable, con mucha gente por delante del balón y puede ser suicida jugar así....si no tienes a un equipo con técnica excelsa, no lo termino de ver y esta España está a años luz de la que había hace 10 años.

A mi ni me convence el rollo de llevar a alguien con dos partidos en primera, ni ciertas cosas como la de ver un equipo poco sólido,....pero a nivel de resultados tanto en la Eurocopa como aquí se ha cumplido más que sobradamente.

Como España no termina de hacer un bloque sólido pues va a ser una incógnita lo del próximo mundial, que aún hay que clasificarse.


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ansu Fati. Si se recupera bien y mantiene el nivel en que estaba, mas Ferran y Dani Olmo y ya tenemos otro equipo.
> 
> La clave es que vimos a una selección muy joven que a medida que se asiente puede luchar realmente por títulos.



ansu tiene un menisco estirpado, va a vivir con el tiempo con dolores. Te lo digo para que lo tengas en cuenta.

Y nos falta un puto 9 como el comer!!! uno que las enchufe o un ansu fati pero claro, sin estar con lesión crónica


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mucho se habla del *fuera de juego*
> 
> Pero el partido lo perdió Luis Enrique.
> Como mucho pudo sacar una prórroga o algo así, pero no podía ganar, eso lo vimos todos.



si, basicamente yo veía como francia de la nada se podia sacar una ocasión, aunque no tuviera control del balón ni nada.

España mucho toque pero arriba era bastante estéril, se veía claramente el que tiene punch y el que no lo tiene y así los torneos se deciden a veces, simplemente un pase la hueco un tiro con clase y mientras tú puus tiki taka tiki taka... y rezar que algo se cuele por ahí para ser gol si eso ya

Ojoooo que por mucha buena imagen que haya dado españa, a españa se le traban los equipo cerrados atrás plan suecia o grecia o kosovos donde no tienen grandes jugadores pero son rocosos. No tenemos gol y sin gol los partidos acaban en 0-0 o 1-0 y te quedas sin mundial!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de ahi ue el gordaco ibai ,y el fifa sean trending topiic..



No me compares lo que hace Ibai y un videojuego con un partido de fútbol. El primero no entiendo su éxito pero oye, atrae a los chavales y pueden interactuar, y en el segundo los chavales son activos. En un partido de fútbol por TV eres pasivo, y no puedes pretender que un chaval <25 esté dos horas viendo un partido en el que casi no hay ocasiones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues a base de cojones.de barrerlos del campo



No puedes barrer a equipos que se llevan a todas las estrellas y que crean equipos satélite a su alrededor para que se fogueen los jóvenes que sobresalgan. City y PSG han sido el inicio y Newcastle es el siguiente. O se para o el fútbol será solo de los jeques.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Yo no soy de la cuerda de Luis Enrique, pero no tenemos jugadores, porque no los tenemos, y Francia tiene mucha más calidad y cantidad...otra cosa es que piense que Deschamps no está llevando bien a la selección.
> 
> España se presentó a este partido sin delanteros y sin delanteros difícil.
> 
> ...



LE es un buen entrenador y está claro que él tiene su táctica y cuando un jugador llega a la selección lo mete en su táctica, y él quiere soldados, jugadores que no le discutan sus decisiones. Por eso no van los veteranos y le gustan los jóvenes que le van a obedecer. Otro tema es porqué eso no se lo deja claro a los que vengan veteranos y que se metan en su esquema. LE va a seguir llamando a jugadores que no le discutan nada.
Y lo otro es la misma táctica. El primer error es jugar desde la defensa. El segundo es que el tikitaki hace que los rivales nos jueguen a la contra y que simplemente con un patapúm parriba se plantan delante de Unai.
LE ha hecho un grupo sólido con sus jugadores que se saben su táctica a la perfección y no se salen de ella. Ese es el secreto del éxito.


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

Yo soy de la opinión de que para hacer un equipo sólido y más aún no teniendo tampoco a jugadores que sean del otro jueves tienes que empezar a construir desde atrás hacia adelante porque un equipo que concede poco y le meten poco al final termina ganando más que perdiendo y esa solidez atrás yo no se la veo a este equipo.

Eso y sabiendo juntar más a la gente en determinados momentos y saber dónde puedes perder y donde no el balón, eso se consigue también haciendo un bloque y con un grupo más o menos definido de unos 14-15 jugadores a los que poco a poco vas incorporando a alguno nuevo.

Y yo eso no lo veo.

Ahora sí, hacer un bloque y un conjunto competitivo difícil de ganar tampoco te garantiza que luego en fases finales y en torneos cortos te puedas ir a casa a las primeras de cambio y eso al final marca un trabajo quizás de manera injusta pero es así.

Como la selección que con Luis Enrique ha dado bandazos con partidos infumables ante selecciones frágiles pero que todo lo ha subsanado con dos buenos torneos .

Enviado desde mi SM-G903F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo de pseudo-título lo decís algunos. La realidad es que por nivel de selecciones tiene más nivel que una euro.



Este torneo si se continúa se considerará de prestigio,

en unas décadas se mirará el que tiene más torneos como un baremo de nivel,

aquí no pueden darse sorpresas como Grecia o Dinamarca en la Eurocopa,

los que dicen que es el torneo de la galleta son mayoría de panchitos por las redes,
los mismos que ahora celebran que ganó Francia, eso sí, como gane España es un torneo de mierda,

basura es la Copa América, que la celebran cuando le salen de los cojones,
antes la celebraban cada año, después cada dos años, meten invitados como Japón, Catar, China, Australia y mierdas similares,

además se la juegan entre cuatro selecciones,
un trofeo Carranza de selecciones Paco de 105 años (hasta Bolivia ganó una vez  )

después los escuchas y lo equiparan a un Mundial.


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Este torneo si se continúa se considerará de prestigio,
> 
> en unas décadas se mirará el que tiene más torneos como un baremo de nivel,
> 
> ...



la copa america tendría prestigio si jugara todo el continente americano.

Como se puede llamar copa américa a algo que no la juegan ni Mexico ni EEUU ni Canada ni el salvador o similares y solo lo juegan los equipo de sudamerica?

Pues eso. Si estuvieran todos los equipos de America en esa competición ahí sí habría competición!!!


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

Al final la solidez te da más regularidad y la regularidad te da más opciones a competir y a ganar más por añadido pero como esto es muy caprichoso, haces un bloque de puta madre y en las fases finales tienes un mal partido o caes por un detalle o en penaltis y ya nadie se acuerda de lo hecho.

Es algo que le pasó por ejemplo a la España de Clemente, que competía muy bien, pero que no tuvo suerte en las fases finales....

Y en el caso de esta España ya sea por esta forma de jugar, ya sea porque Luis Enrique ha convocado una barbaridad de jugadores y de aquí a un año ni sabes lo que puede terminar por llevar, yo la veo eso, más imprevisible, en un buen día le ganan a cualquiera pero también pueden perder casi con cualquiera, un equipo junto que defienda bien y con tres conceptos claros le puede dar para el pelo si España no está fina arriba.

Por eso no me termina de convencer Luis Enrique, pero los resultados en fases finales si exceptuamos el expeimento frente a Inglaterra hace dos años en la liga de naciones, está siendo bueno.

Ahora, Francia hombre por hombre en cantidad y calidad es superior a España...me da a mí que Deschamps aún con una copa del mundo a sus espaldas no termina de gestionar bien el equipo que tiene...ayer ganó por un fallo arbitral, pero tanto pudo ganar como perder, el equipo no jugó nada bien y España que es ahora mismo inferior y que no tenía ni un delantero centro en condiciones le pudo haber ganado.


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

Eso ya está más que hablado, la gran mayoría de los de aquí pensamos que eso no debíó de ser gol pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Luego ya pasamos a hablar de otra cosa....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (11 Oct 2021)

CHAVALES SÓLO DOS COSAS EN CLARO DE AYER.

1 - FUE UN ROBO PARA LOS NEGROCS
2 - ERIC GARCÍA. SU PUTA MADRE. QUE ESTÉ GANANDO DINERO CON EL FÚTBOL ES UNA BROMA MACABRA.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

Objetivamente, la Nations League tiene un formato muy parecido a las primeras Eurocopas que se jugaron.

Las Eurocopas hasta 1976 solo tenian semis y final, te clasificabas ganando un grupo a ida y vuelta, y luego un cruce de cuartos también a ida y vuelta.

A partir de 1980 ya se jugaban 2 grupos de 4 equipos en una sede, y en 1996 se amplió a 16 equipos.

Pero la Eurocopas 60-76 no se diferencian mucho en formato de la Nations League de ahora.

Quiero decir, seguramente sea una especie de Eurocopa B jugada en buena parte sin fase final y dilatada en el tiempo, pero para llegar a la final hemos tenido que ganar a Alemania (6-0) y a Italia. Y a Francia la hemos tenido apretadísima.

Desde luego mejor que amistosos Paco, es.


----------



## HDR (11 Oct 2021)

No tiene nivel para la selección, no se da cuenta del fuera de juego, desvía el balón y así habilita al rival. Fin.

Nacho era el que tenía que haber estado ahí, no Eric García. Al igual que con la Eurocopa, de nuevo la defensa endeble de los amiguitos de Amunike nos cuesta un título.

Respecto a lo demás, España va bien contra rivales grandes si estos tontean, y aguanta solo el tiempo que necesiten para decidirse y ponerse serios. El gol de Benzemá y posterior asedio es ejemplo evidente de ello. No es una selección de nivel, en gran parte porque no es la selección de España, sino la selección de amigos de un anti enfermo de madriditis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Al final la solidez te da más regularidad y la regularidad te da más opciones a competir y a ganar más por añadido pero como esto es muy caprichoso, haces un bloque de puta madre y en las fases finales tienes un mal partido o caes por un detalle o en penaltis y ya nadie se acuerda de lo hecho.
> 
> Es algo que le pasó por ejemplo a la España de Clemente, que competía muy bien, pero que no tuvo suerte en las fases finales....
> 
> ...



cuando no DEJAS correr a los negros de francia ,no saben que hacer..como se vio en eurocopas y mundiales..
aqui esta vez luis enrique dio una de cal PONIEDo a MARCOS alonso,,y otra de arena,poniendo a eric garcia...chorradas como esa son las que arruinan competiciones,,como el ingles poniendo a un par de negros en la prorroga para jugarse a los penales ANTE ITALIA... ayer por ejemplo no habia mas delanteros puros para hacer una remontada a lo loco...


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

Luis Enrique siempre juega así, deja mucho espacio y separa jugadores, muchos jugadores por delante del balón y riesgos innecesarios en zonas donde nunca debes de arriesgar...ya lo he comentado.

De todas formas a nivel de resultados ha cumplido...y lo dice alguien al que nunca le ha gustado.

A nivel de equipos me parece también curioso el estropicio que Deschamps hace en Francia que no juega a nada con los jugadores que tiene.

En cuanto a la antimadriditis de LuIs Enrique a la hora de convocar, yo lo dudo, simplemente son los jugadores que tiene en la cabeza y otra cosa no poco importante, el Madrid no tiene casi españoles jugando y los que hay yo tampoco veo que sean nada del otro jueves,...a Nacho le veo mal este año, Lucas Vázquez peor, Carvajal con lesiones, Ausencio es ausencio, Isco no juega y casi mejor y ¿que más hay? si son todo extranjeros.


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Al final la solidez te da más regularidad y la regularidad te da más opciones a competir y a ganar más por añadido pero como esto es muy caprichoso, haces un bloque de puta madre y en las fases finales tienes un mal partido o caes por un detalle o en penaltis y ya nadie se acuerda de lo hecho.
> 
> Es algo que le pasó por ejemplo a la España de Clemente, que competía muy bien, pero que no tuvo suerte en las fases finales....
> 
> ...



Esa fue mi rabia ayer, cuando oyarzabal (que gol no tiene ni es un killer ni un ratonero ni un tío con técnica) marcó, pues yo aparte de flipar, me alegré por un lado pero por otro me dije... ya verás que francia se volcará y sin necesidad de nada en esepcial de juego ni toque nos meterá un gol.

No dio tiempo ni para eso, le bastó un golazo de benzemá y ahí todos nos acordamos de lo que NO ES TENER NINGÚN CRACK capaz de marcarse un gol así, el único que hemos tenido parecido ha sido VILLA, no fabricamos ningún jugador así

Y eso nos pasa, que sin ese tipo de jugador, contra suizas, suecias y similares por mucho toque vamos a pasarlas putas porque son equpos que no van a disputar el balón, se encierra, se vuelven rocosos y esperan una contra y vuelven a encerrarse. Y nosotros no tenemos a nadie para marcar la diferencia nunca y eso nos lastra

Contra francia... nos jodió benzemá y el árbitro sí, pero la falta de jugadores arriba que definan en una jugada aislada nos destroza.

Nos pilla brasil y también nos gana, simplemente porque estos tienen a Neymar capaz de lia´rtela y unos jugadores más que buenos y correctos para con físico, oficio y técnica llegar arriba y marcar.

Ayer españa cuando más pasaba el tiempo, francia ganaba en presencia por su físico y las defensas se abrían, ergo los franceses tenían poco a poco el partido en su mano, llego el gol de oyarzabal pero... Benzemá hizo lo que hizo sin tiempo para hacer gran cosa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> Esa fue mi rabia ayer, cuando oyarzabal (que gol no tiene ni es un killer ni un ratonero ni un tío con técnica) marcó, pues yo aparte de flipar, me alegré por un lado pero por otro me dije... ya verás que francia se volcará y sin necesidad de nada en esepcial de juego ni toque nos meterá un gol.
> 
> No dio tiempo ni para eso, le bastó un golazo de benzemá y ahí todos nos acordamos de lo que NO ES TENER NINGÚN CRACK capaz de marcarse un gol así, el único que hemos tenido parecido ha sido VILLA, no fabricamos ningún jugador así
> 
> ...



sabes como antes rompiamos esas defensas rocosas...habia un tal LLORENTE de 195,,despues de 2010 asamos a un falso 9 para no tener marcajes..y en 2016 a diego costa que literlamente se abria paso a empujones..,ahora delanteros altos solo esta morata que es el nuevo julio salinas...y promesa de rafa mir que mide tambien 1,93


----------



## Manero (11 Oct 2021)

HDR dijo:


> No tiene nivel para la selección, no se da cuenta del fuera de juego, desvía el balón y así habilita al rival. Fin.
> 
> Nacho era el que tenía que haber estado ahí, no Eric García. Al igual que con la Eurocopa, de nuevo la defensa endeble de los amiguitos de Amunike nos cuesta un título.
> 
> Respecto a lo demás, España va bien contra rivales grandes si estos tontean, y aguanta solo el tiempo que necesiten para decidirse y ponerse serios. El gol de Benzemá y posterior asedio es ejemplo evidente de ello. No es una selección de nivel, en gran parte porque no es la selección de España, sino la selección de amigos de un anti enfermo de madriditis.



No digáis tonterías, Eric García no puede quedarse quieto ya que si otro compañero rompe el fuera de juego quién queda retratado es él, ante una jugada así hay que intentar cortar el balón siempre.

Y en serio Nacho? el mismo Nacho al que Aleix Vidal del Espanyol dejó retratado la semana pasada? Nacho no va a la Selección porque no tiene nivel, y Eric de momento tampoco lo tiene pero al menos tiene 19 años y margen de mejora y eso Nacho no lo tiene.

Con lo que hay ahora mismo en España la pareja de centrales debería ser Laporte-Pau Torres, pero Pau de momento en la Selección no da el nivel que tiene en su equipo y cada partido que juega deja un fallo como el de las semifinales. A dia de hoy falta un acompañante de garantías para Laporte.


----------



## Ethan20 (11 Oct 2021)

Que por lo general creo que no tenga nivel de seleccio, no quita que ayer Eric Garcia hizo un gran partido, y no era facil, las cosas como son


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2021)

Eric García es un defensa que no defiende, en su puesto es cojonudo


----------



## Manero (11 Oct 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Que por lo general creo que no tenga nivel de seleccio, no quita que ayer Eric Garcia hizo un gran partido, y no era facil, las cosas como son



En esta jugada Eric se lució contra Mbappé, la jugada es idéntica a aquella en la que Bale dejó en evidencia a Bartra pero en este caso el que sale vencedor es Eric.



Pero sigo pensando que a Eric García le faltan por mejorar aún muchas cosas para tener el nivel de titular en la Selección.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

No tenéis ni puta idea de los ir significa que el gran Dios mamadou nos haya elegido mediante la UEFA para premiar os con su leche, deberíamos estar agradecidos al Dios mamadou.
Arrrepentios!!!!!


----------



## audienorris1899 (11 Oct 2021)

Más allá de la polémica arbitral, debo decir que a mi España me encantó anoche. Pensaba que Luis Enrique, dada la velocidad de Mbappé, no tendría los huevazos de jugar con la defensa en la línea del medio del campo como hace últimamente y lo hizo, además metió a Eric para tocar los huevazos a la caverna madridista y le salió casi perfecto. Presión altísima que ahogó por completo a Francia en la primera parte; en la segunda Francia adelantó también mucho su línea defensiva y el partido se igualó durante los primeros minutos, pero luego España tomó las riendas del juego de nuevo. Dicho esto y a pesar de adelantarnos en el marcador, esperanzas de ganar el partido tenía pocas dado que, siendo realistas, España tiene una plantilla de jugadores mediocre si la comparamos con la francesa, especialmente en la parte ofensiva.

En serio lo digo, con estos jugadores lo que está haciendo Luis Enrique es prácticamente un milagro. ¿Cuántos jugadores de "clase mundial" que dirían los ingleses, tiene España? Cero patatero, cuando la España que ganó el Mundial tenía 8 o 9 en el equipo titular. El único que podría acercarse a ese nivel sería Busquets, pero el de hace 10 años y no el actual, aun así le dio para ser elegido mejor jugador del torneo. Muchos de los titulares españoles de ayer ni tan siquiera son indiscutibles en su equipo. En definitiva, jodido por la derrota pero contento por la imagen.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

Eric García 20 años
Gavi 17 años
Yeremi 18 años
Pedri 18 años

España tiene al menos 40 jugadores con buen nivel de menos de 25 años,

a poco que evolucionen tendrán en un futuro cercano a jugadores top en todas las posiciones.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (11 Oct 2021)

De nada sirve "cumplir" y "llegar semis" si luego por fallos de alevines en defensa y falta alarmante de testosterona en esa misma defensa te vas del torneo.
Aluncinante como los del barsa siguen comiendo polla de LE. Y peor aún, del PUTO ERIC GARCÍA.
Es que no tenéis vergüenza??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eric García 20 años
> Gavi 17 años
> Yeremi 18 años
> Pedri 18 años
> ...




Eric García: me produce dudas.

Gavi: Le pasas el balón y te lo devuelve, es todo lo que vimos.

Pedri: igual que el anterior.

Yaremi: este si me parece un buen proyecto de futbolista distinto y que ha rendido muy bien.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eric García: me produce dudas.
> 
> Gavi: Le pasas el balón y te lo devuelve, es todo lo que vimos.
> 
> ...



A esas edades Iniesta, Xavi y Puyol no eran nadie,

empezaron a destacar a eso de los 24 años,

no digo que vayan a ser unas estrellas mundiales,
pueden quedarse en nada, pueden triunfar,
pero cantera hay.


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De nada sirve "cumplir" y "llegar semis" si luego por fallos de alevines en defensa y falta alarmante de testosterona en esa misma defensa te vas del torneo.
> Aluncinante como los del barsa siguen comiendo polla de LE. Y peor aún, del PUTO ERIC GARCÍA.
> Es que no tenéis vergüenza??



Ayer era la final y dime anormal cuáles fueron los fallos de alevines que hubo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A esas edades Iniesta, Xavi y Puyol no eran nadie,
> 
> empezaron a destacar a eso de los 24 años,
> 
> ...




Si así es, pero bojan kirkic a los 31 tampoco es nadie.

Tengo dudas de que Pedro y gavi lleguen a más que devolver el balón.


----------



## Glokta (11 Oct 2021)

Entre lo positivo de ayer esq seguimos siendo una selección de Europa vieja (aunque Ansu va a acabar jugando….) como debe ser, no como el contrario que es Africa del Norte. Tambien les plantamos cara a los mamadous

L.Enrique esq ni fu ni fa, el equipo es relativamente competitivo (tampoco han ganado nada, los belgas también son competitivos por esa regla de 3) pero aquello parece el cortijo del Tabique. Si eres del City o Barça y juegas algo vas seguro. Si eres del Madrid ni de coña. Lo de Nacho es criminal, que lleve antes a Inigo que dijo que pasaba de la Eurocopa y que se iba a Ibiza. Incluso podemos discutir si un Ausencio puede ser un elemento valioso de cara a los minutos finales. Al menos jugadores como Azpilicueta, M.Alonso y Oyarzabal han tenido el peso que merecen en estos partidos pero el tabique no me da confianza que llegado el momento ponga a randoms o jugadores fuera de posicion

De los jovencitos el mejor es Yeremi y es al que menos bombo se le ha dado. Gavi me parece mejor que Pedri nada más viendo 2 partidos, al menos pisa área y se interna que Pedri solo sabe darse la vuelta y dar pases en corto


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si así es, pero bojan kirkic a los 31 tampoco es nadie.
> 
> Tengo dudas de que Pedro y gavi lleguen a más que devolver el balón.



Capello, cuál es para ti tu mejor jugador español? PEDRI sin duda. Ese sabe de futbol


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Entre lo positivo de ayer esq seguimos siendo una selección de Europa vieja (aunque Ansu va a acabar jugando….) como debe ser, no como el contrario que es Africa del Norte. Tambien les plantamos cara a los mamadous
> 
> L.Enrique esq ni fu ni fa, el equipo es relativamente competitivo (tampoco han ganado nada, los belgas también son competitivos por esa regla de 3) pero aquello parece el cortijo del Tabique. Si eres del City o Barça y juegas algo vas seguro. Si eres del Madrid ni de coña. Lo de Nacho es criminal, que lleve antes a Inigo que dijo que pasaba de la Eurocopa y que se iba a Ibiza. Incluso podemos discutir si un Ausencio puede ser un elemento valioso de cara a los minutos finales. Al menos jugadores como Azpilicueta, M.Alonso y Oyarzabal han tenido el peso que merecen en estos partidos pero el tabique no me da confianza que llegado el momento ponga a randoms o jugadores fuera de posicion



Que pesaos sois los mandriles, Nacho es un puto pollavieja eterno suplente mandril, que es un manta como demostró el último partido. Luis Enrique no quiere medianías de pollaviejas sin futuro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> Capello, cuál es para ti tu mejor jugador español? PEDRI sin duda. Ese sabe de futbol




Pero que dices!!!! El mejor es gaviiii!!!!!!! Balón de oro!!!!!!!!! Mejor que mamadou y Benzema juntos!!!! Joder ayer menudas skills les hizo a los mamadous!!!!!!chilenas, bicicletas, colas de vaca, pase, tiro de faltas!!!!!! El más completo!!!!!!
Gavi balón de orooo!!!! No se lo dan porque es de Catalonia!!!! Viva Catalonia!!!!!! Totel Camp is blaugram!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eric García: me produce dudas.
> 
> Gavi: Le pasas el balón y te lo devuelve, es todo lo que vimos.
> 
> ...



Desde un punto de vista madridista a mí el que me daba cierto miedo es Ansu Fati,ese sí apuntaba maneras de crack que no sé si llegara a serlo ya...

Pedri y Gavi serán buenos mediocampistas pero no diferenciales,de esos que siempre ha tenido el barca,el nivel de Iniesta ni en sueños lo van a oler...

Y si me equivoco solo se comprobará en unos pocos años y este mensaje estará olvidado,sin owned posible


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista madridista a mí el que me daba cierto miedo es Ansu Fati,ese sí apuntaba maneras de crack que no sé si llegara a serlo ya...
> 
> Pedri y Gavi serán buenos mediocampistas pero no diferenciales,de esos que siempre ha tenido el barca,el nivel de Iniesta ni en sueños lo van a oler...
> 
> Y si me equivoco solo se comprobará en unos pocos años y este mensaje estará olvidado,sin owned posible




Nada todos me parecen unos mataos, el mamadou Fati es el único que apuntaba maneras.


----------



## Glokta (11 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> Que pesaos sois los mandriles, Nacho es un puto pollavieja eterno suplente mandril, que es un manta como demostró el último partido. Luis Enrique no quiere medianías de pollaviejas sin futuro



Iñigo es la flor de la vida. Que LE es anti y siempre lo ha sido, no hace falta darle más vueltas


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

España en el futuro tiene buena selección en todas las líneas,

menos arriba, no hay un killer que haga la diferencia,

esto es lo que hay...
lo mejor parece ser Morata,
a no ser que explote alguno como Rafa Mir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> España en el futuro tiene buena selección en todas las líneas,
> 
> menos arriba, no hay un killer que haga la diferencia,
> 
> ...




Morralla siiiiiiii joder siii, al nivel del gran gavi!!!!!
Balon de oro y balón de plata juntos!!!!!.

Por cierto porque el mamadou Williams no le.visto con España?.


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Iñigo es la flor de la vida. Que LE es anti y siempre lo ha sido, no hace falta darle más vueltas



Iñigo Martínez como central le da mil vueltas a Nacho. Hay que ser retarded mandril para no verlo. Ahora mismo es el mejor jugador del Athletic de lejos


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> si, basicamente yo veía como francia de la nada se podia sacar una ocasión, aunque no tuviera control del balón ni nada.
> 
> España mucho toque pero arriba era bastante estéril, se veía claramente el que tiene punch y el que no lo tiene y así los torneos se deciden a veces, simplemente un pase la hueco un tiro con clase y mientras tú puus tiki taka tiki taka... y rezar que algo se cuele por ahí para ser gol si eso ya
> 
> Ojoooo que por mucha buena imagen que haya dado españa, a españa se le traban los equipo cerrados atrás plan suecia o grecia o kosovos donde no tienen grandes jugadores pero son rocosos. No tenemos gol y sin gol los partidos acaban en 0-0 o 1-0 y te quedas sin mundial!!!



no tenemos ni gol, ni defensa. Tenemos un medio del campo de 11 jugadores. Que ni resuelven, ni son capaces de tomar el control de un partido en el que se han adelantado. Se dedican a hacer un pseudo titi-kaka de chichinabo.

Pero todo eso ya se viò en la lerdocopa en la que descorchamos cava sólo en fase de grupos contra no sé qué selección y cómo nos sometían o nos remontaban partidos a favor y nos llevaba a prórroga o penaltis cualquiera. 

Pero vamos, pa lo que ha seleccionado y la teoría de la loca academia de Luis Tabique, bastante hacen.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2021)

Y un tio como Iñaki Williams por que esta marginado? Vale que no sea un virtuoso con la bola pero puede ser un mini mbappe al que le puedas tirar un pase en largo y lo gane por velocidad,por variar de vez en cuando…


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Morralla siiiiiiii joder siii, al nivel del gran gavi!!!!!
> Balon de oro y balón de plata juntos!!!!!.
> 
> Por cierto porque el mamadou Williams no le.visto con España?.



Ni idea, hace años parecía que iba a ser una estrella,

no se qué tal lo está haciendo en el Bilbado,
(supongo que regulero).


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ansu Fati. Si se recupera bien y mantiene el nivel en que estaba, mas Ferran y Dani Olmo y ya tenemos otro equipo.
> 
> La clave es que vimos a una selección muy joven que a medida que se asiente puede luchar realmente por títulos.



Súmale a esos Rafa Mir, Alcácer, Gerard Moreno y Morata que si está motivado y picado juega mejor

Gente arriba tenemos, los que habia ayer y los que estamos mencionando más algún chaval más que salga


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

Iñaki falla más que una escopeta de feria, de 9 no vale. A ver que tal el hermano


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no tenemos ni gol, ni defensa. Tenemos un medio del campo de 11 jugadores. Que ni resuelven, ni son capaces de tomar el control de un partido en el que se han adelantado. Se dedican a hacer un pseudo titi-kaka de chichinabo.
> 
> Pero todo eso ya se viò en la lerdocopa en la que descorchamos cava sólo en fase de grupos contra no sé qué selección y cómo nos sometían o nos remontaban partidos a favor y nos llevaba a prórroga o penaltis cualquiera.
> 
> Pero vamos, pa lo que ha seleccionado y la teoría de la loca academia de Luis Tabique, bastante hacen.



Estos son los centrales a elegir para el mundial...

(en los laterales si hay nivel)


----------



## Glokta (11 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> Iñigo Martínez como central le da mil vueltas a Nacho. Hay que ser retarded mandril para no verlo. Ahora mismo es el mejor jugador del Athletic de lejos



Pa la proxima a ver si llevan a Raul García mostro


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estos son los centrales a elegir para el mundial...
> 
> (en los laterales si hay nivel)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 804151



pues Mario Hermoso me parece un defensa de garantía, que además va bien por alto y sabe sacar el balón. 

En las dos últimas temporadas es el que más minutos de juego lleva acumulados.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pues Mario Hermoso me parece un defensa de garantía, que además va bien por alto y sabe sacar el balón.
> 
> En las dos últimas temporadas es el que más minutos de juego lleva acumulados.



Mario Hermoso
Íñigo Martínez
Laporte
Pau Torres
Eric García,

de esos se va a caer uno, siempre se suelen llevar a cuatro centrales.


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Pa la proxima a ver si llevan a Raul García mostro



Raúl García es suplente ahora en el Athletic, como Nacho toda la vida en el mandril.

Eso si el nivel que llegó a tener Raúl García es su buena época no la ha tenido Nacho en su vida (llevo a puestos champions a Osasuna el solito)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> Raúl García es suplente en el Athletic, como Nacho en el mandril.
> 
> Eso si el nivel que llegó a tener Raúl García es su buena época no la ha tenido Nacho en su vida (llevo a puestos champions a Osasuna el solito)



Del bosque no lo convoco en 2014 ni convoco a Gabi .vamos la convocatoria de 2014 fue esperpéntica y más con pésima planificación


----------



## el tio orquestas (11 Oct 2021)

bobochat dijo:


> Eric no está de espaldas ni le rebota. Va voluntariamente a tocar.
> Mbappé no interfiere porque dista 3 metros y no le impide la visión.
> No hay salvada porque el balón no va a portería.
> No es offside.
> Siempre se dijo (erróneamente) que viene de un contrario y nunca hubo discusión.



Qué bobo eres. Ni puta idea de fútbol tienes. Y encima subnormal.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (11 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> Ayer era la final y dime anormal cuáles fueron los fallos de alevines que hubo?



Sin ir más lejos, el gol en fuera de juego, es de puta coña que no llegase a cortarlo. Parece que hace un esfuerzo por no cortala bien. Pero no se que esperamos si llevamos de titular a un tío que debería estar en el barsa B.
Y en el gol de Benzemá pues es un golazo, pero no le meten la pierna ni nada. Sí que es verdad que esto no es un fallo de alevines, es un fallo de la selección española denominación de origen. Como la mano aquella de Piqué -internacional por obra y gracia de ser del barcelona- contra Rusia o la cagada en el gol de Italia en semifinales. O como la cagada contra Suiza que a punto estuvo de costar la clasificación. Prácticamente todos los goles que le cuelan a la selección es liada de la defensa. Pero es lo que hay. Se llevan a flojainas porque supuestamente dan `pases y eso. Pues pasa lo que pasa.
Llamadme raro pero yo soy de los que piensa que al menos uno de los defensas deber ser un tio duro, fuerte, sin contemplaciones y sin complejos para dar una patada al balón o a la pierna del rival. Que los tenemos.
Al igual de que se debería jugar con un 9 pero eso ya parece imposible. Sacrilegio.


----------



## Señor X (11 Oct 2021)

La defensa debería ser Lucas Vazquez - Nacho - Sergio Ramos - Vallejo.

Y a campeonar.

Menuda pedrada teneis algunos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de que para hacer un equipo sólido y más aún no teniendo tampoco a jugadores que sean del otro jueves tienes que empezar a construir desde atrás hacia adelante porque un equipo que concede poco y le meten poco al final termina ganando más que perdiendo y esa solidez atrás yo no se la veo a este equipo.
> 
> Eso y sabiendo juntar más a la gente en determinados momentos y saber dónde puedes perder y donde no el balón, eso se consigue también haciendo un bloque y con un grupo más o menos definido de unos 14-15 jugadores a los que poco a poco vas incorporando a alguno nuevo.
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente por lo que he dicho antes. España juega a la posesión y el resto de rivales, especialmente los débiles, saben que eso se contraresta jugando a la contra. Empezar un equipo por atrás es si vas a jugar a la contra, a lo que España no va a jugar, por lo que si seguimos con el tikitaki sabemos que hay que correr riesgos atrás.
Contra Grecia las pasaremos canutas porque van a poner a los 10 jugadores dentro de su área, aunque en algún momento puede que se abran si aún tienen opciones de clasificarse.
Contra Suecia, si ellos van por delante en la clasificación, va a ser el mismo partido que en la euro.
Abrir latas nunca ha sido fácil, y España ha decidido jugar a esto desde hace 15 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Objetivamente, la Nations League tiene un formato muy parecido a las primeras Eurocopas que se jugaron.
> 
> Las Eurocopas hasta 1976 solo tenian semis y final, te clasificabas ganando un grupo a ida y vuelta, y luego un cruce de cuartos también a ida y vuelta.
> 
> ...



Y juegas contra los mejores de Europa, sin pasar antes por Feroes, Eslovaquias o Bulgarias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Pues ya lo hemos dicho: se supone que al tocar el balón Eric habilita a Frappé.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> la copa america tendría prestigio si jugara todo el continente americano.
> 
> Como se puede llamar copa américa a algo que no la juegan ni Mexico ni EEUU ni Canada ni el salvador o similares y solo lo juegan los equipo de sudamerica?
> 
> Pues eso. Si estuvieran todos los equipos de America en esa competición ahí sí habría competición!!!



Sasto. Eso sí sería una Copa América de verdad: Mexico, USA, Costa Rica,... y no tendrían que dar invitaciones para llegar a 12 equipos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Este torneo si se continúa se considerará de prestigio,
> 
> en unas décadas se mirará el que tiene más torneos como un baremo de nivel,
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco no gana un mundial un sudamericano desde 2002. Y recordemos que Brasil se la pegó por todo lo alto en su mundial. Y el mundial de clubes 3/4 de lo mismo. Excepto la sorpresa al Chelsea hace 10 años, en los últimos 20 años prácticamente no han ganado ninguna. Y para el próximo no veo a Brasil ganando y Argentina creo que tampoco.


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Entre lo positivo de ayer esq seguimos siendo una selección de Europa vieja (aunque Ansu va a acabar jugando….) como debe ser, no como el contrario que es Africa del Norte. Tambien les plantamos cara a los mamadous
> 
> L.Enrique esq ni fu ni fa, el equipo es relativamente competitivo (tampoco han ganado nada, los belgas también son competitivos por esa regla de 3) pero aquello parece el cortijo del Tabique. Si eres del City o Barça y juegas algo vas seguro. Si eres del Madrid ni de coña. Lo de Nacho es criminal, que lleve antes a Inigo que dijo que pasaba de la Eurocopa y que se iba a Ibiza. Incluso podemos discutir si un Ausencio puede ser un elemento valioso de cara a los minutos finales. Al menos jugadores como Azpilicueta, M.Alonso y Oyarzabal han tenido el peso que merecen en estos partidos pero el tabique no me da confianza que llegado el momento ponga a randoms o jugadores fuera de posicion
> 
> De los jovencitos el mejor es Yeremi y es al que menos bombo se le ha dado. Gavi me parece mejor que Pedri nada más viendo 2 partidos, al menos pisa área y se interna que Pedri solo sabe darse la vuelta y dar pases en corto



A Gavi lo que me ha gustado es que el pavo ¡¡¡CORRE!!!, es decir, es capaz de coger el balón y conducirlo con velocidad y lucha!!! algo que no veo en los centrocampistas españoles que no son más que unos sobadores de balón de cuidado y eso nos hace jugar a ritmo de viejas de asilo

Luego está yeremi que tiene regatte!!! pero son muy jóvenes, y no se puede saber qué progresión pueden tener. Si les ficha un grande corren el tipico riesgo de no jugar y echarse a perder.

Por ejemplo oyarzabal no se ha ido de la real, juega y por eso al menos en cierta medida rinde por tener confianza y no tiene gol practicamente.

Ferran tiene cosas, descaro peeero le falta continuidad, un tío como ese podría estar en el madrid perfectamente jugando tal y como se le vio ayer que en lla primera parte fue el unico que hizo cosas de desborde por velocidad y descaro

Sin embargo... tenemos un agujero en la delantera descomunal, no tenemos a nadie, ni morata ni moreno ni olmo ofrecen gol o juego ratonero


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

Manero dijo:


> En esta jugada Eric se lució contra Mbappé, la jugada es idéntica a aquella en la que Bale dejó en evidencia a Bartra pero en este caso el que sale vencedor es Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero sigo pensando que a Eric García le faltan por mejorar aún muchas cosas para tener el nivel de titular en la Selección.



Ahí Eric García está CUMBRE ganando en carrera la posición a un tío rápido como Mbappé


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

No tiene nada que ver. Si la pelota le viene de un rival se anula el fuera de juego.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Koke y Llorente deberían ser titularísimos indiscutibles. 

Llorente estaba lesionao, si no, le deja en el banquillo fijo, como a Koke, que en lugar de aprovecharlo cuando hacía falta, lo saca al final, con el equipo intentando el empate a la desesperada. 

Luis Enrique no va a descorchar cava nunca. Tenemos jugadores para hacer un júrgol ganador y la peña se conforma con "dar buena imagen", como si fuéramos un país de júrgol de chichinabo y aspiráramos a ser la selección revelación. En lugar de plantar los cojones morenos en el campo y dar una imagen dominante y ganadora, como debería ser.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Koke y Llorente deberían ser titularísimos indiscutibles.
> 
> Llorente estaba lesionao, si no, le deja en el banquillo fijo, como a Koke, que en lugar de aprovecharlo cuando hacía falta, lo saca al final, con el equipo intentando el empate a la desesperada.
> 
> Luis Enrique no va a descorchar cava nunca. Tenemos jugadores para hacer un júrgol ganador y la peña se conforma con "dar buena imagen", como si fuéramos un país de júrgol de chichinabo y aspiráramos a ser la selección revelación. En lugar de plantar los cojones morenos en el campo y dar una imagen dominante y ganadora, como debería ser.



Llorente lo hubieran puesto de lateral arruinando el buen trabajo de marcos Alonso..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. Si la pelota le viene de un rival se anula el fuera de juego.



Pero no viene de un rival .esto no es el gol de giroud al Atlético del año pasado..mpape ya estaba en fuera de juego cuando da el pase theo..


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero no viene de un rival .esto no es el gol de giroud al Atlético del año pasado..mpape ya estaba en fuera de juego cuando da el pase theo..



Es que es eso:

Está en fuera de juego todo el tiempo que dura la jugada desde que hace el pase Theo

Y lo que dice el arbitro a Eric García/Busquets que se tiene que detener y no tocar el balón y entonces él como árbitro anula la jugada es mentira, porque en el primer tiempo hay una jugada igual con Benzema en pleno fuera de juego claro de cojones y no sólo no lo pitan sino que la jugada continua y termina en corner porque un defensa despeja...y el córner se bota como si de una jugada legal se hubiera tratado.

Es una tomadura de pelo basado en una regla ambigüa para que interprete como le dé la gana el que pite el partido...

...pero no hay que interpretar nada si en el momento del pase está en posición de offside. Se pita y fin de la cuestión.

En ninguno de los fuera de juegos se quiso pitar y en el de Benzema no tocó atrás ningún español que es lo que utilizan como excusa en el gol de Mbappé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Dejaos de hacer pajas, pito fuera de juego como podía haber dicho que el defensa español era racista, el resultado estaba pactado de antemano.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Y qué habría pasao si pita fuera de juenjo? Pues na, prórroga y nos meten dos. Qué más queréis decir del fuera de juenjo no pitao ese?

Hay 2 temas:

*1) *el reglamento es lo que diga el arbitrario. Como siempre. Aunque ahora nos digan que hay VAR y tal. Na de na. El arbitrario hace lo que le sale de la pija y punto. Es lo que hay. Nadie sabe qué es falta, qué es amarilla, qué es roja, qué es fuera de juenjo, qué es penalti... Saber no se puede. Tenemos arbitrarios de mala calidac a propósito. El júrgol tiene que convivir con eso, porque han decidido que es mejor para el tema comercial poder resolver arbitrariamente los partidos según convenga.

*2) *La teoría de Luis Tabique no saca el potencial jurgolístico que tenemos


----------



## jus (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. Si la pelota le viene de un rival se anula el fuera de juego.



Pero de qué rival le viene si Eric se tira para intentar cortar el balón y apenas la toca un poco pq NO LLEGA!!!

No es un pase de eric a nadie, sino un pase al jugador que meterá el gol donde eric toca algo el balón pero nada más.

Imaginate que estoy con Mbappe cubriendole, le mete un pollo un pase pero él se ha puesto medio metro más que yo, y meto la pierna y la toco 'poco', le está llegando el balón de un pase intencionado de su compañero a uno en posición de fuera de juego QUE RECIBE EL BALÓN

Por eso regla de 3 habrá que meter ya jugadores con 10 metros a espalda de la defensa y tirar balones raso y que le golpee a algun jugador que haga aunque sea acto reflejo de tocarla con el pie el balón, ESO NO SERÍA TAMPOCO FUERA DE JUEGO

Es un puto robo y nada ´mas


----------



## Señor X (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es eso:
> 
> Está en fuera de juego todo el tiempo que dura la jugada desde que hace el pase Theo
> 
> ...



Esa jugada del primer tiempo es el ejemplo perfecto.

De hecho, si termina la jugada en algo que sea que tenga que intervenir el VAR, sería válido, porque el VAR no entra. Por ejemplo, una amarilla a un jugador español. Y podría ser la segunda amarilla y expulsión (que se lo digan a De Jong). Una falta al borde del área. O el saque de esquina.

No puede ser que algo en lo que no puede haber interpretación, el fuera de juego (jugador adelantado cuando un compañero envía el balón), se pueda interpretar. Como no se interpreta si la pelota entra o no. El fuera de juego es como determinar el gol, o es o no es, no hay interpretación. Para esto el VAR sirve, pero incluso en estos casos, ya quieren meterle mano. Bueno, lo han hecho.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> Por eso regla de 3 habrá que meter ya jugadores con 10 metros a espalda de la defensa y tirar balones raso y que le golpee a algun jugador que haga aunque sea acto reflejo de tocarla con el pie el balón, ESO NO SERÍA TAMPOCO FUERA DE JUEGO
> 
> Es un puto robo y nada ´mas



eso se lo podrían plantear perfectamente equipos cerrados atrás. En lugar de montar contras, se deja a un delantero en el área rival y se le mete un balón "tocado"

Sería ruin, feo, cutre, quinqui...pero sería gol


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y qué habría pasao si pita fuera de juenjo? Pues na, prórroga y nos meten dos. Qué más queréis decir del fuera de juenjo no pitao ese?
> 
> Hay 2 temas:
> 
> ...



Eso de que nos meten 2 habría que verlo, porque estuvieron 1 hora y pico sin marcar...no porque no quisieron sino porque no pudieron

...y a partir del atraco no olieron el balón y se defendieron a la numantina todos colgados del travesaño pidiendo la hora con los huevos morenos de corbata


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso de que nos meten 2 habría que verlo, porque estuvieron 1 hora y pico sin marcar...no porque no quisieron sino porque no pudieron
> 
> ...y a partir del atraco no olieron el balón y se defendieron a la numantina todos colgados del travesaño pidiendo la hora con los huevos morenos de corbata



defiendieron porque pueden y saben.

Cono el farsa el otro día, que el Atleti defendía cuando tenía que defender y el farsa se podría haber tirao 3 horas sin marcar gol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

La selección no supo defender su ventaja. Lo vimos en la lerdocopa y ayer. Nos remontan y nos ganan


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Por eso Koke debió estar ahí todo el partido, para que no nos hagan esas que nos hicieron.


----------



## chomin (11 Oct 2021)

A ver lo peor es que después de lo de ayer, la enésima perreria pirata que nos hacen, permitimos al Boris Jhonson disfrutar del sol marbelli, como lo está haciendo ahora. Lo tendríamos que largar a patadas, como a todos los ingleses con su jodido Brexit.

El único inglés bueno, Michael Robinson y está muerto. DEP


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> defiendieron porque pueden y saben.
> 
> Cono el farsa el otro día, que el Atleti defendía cuando tenía que defender y el farsa se podría haber tirao 3 horas sin marcar gol.



Defendieron porque no tenian alternativa para guardar el 2-1 regalado y el balón no lo olían...

Si lo hubieran podido tener ¿de qué coño se van a encerrar y a pasarlas putas 10 minutos?

No eran tan superiores y los goles que meten son acciones de calidad pero no exentas de una buena cantidad de suerte


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

chomin dijo:


> A ver lo peor es que después de lo de ayer, la enésima perreria pirata que nos hacen, permitimos al Boris Jhonson disfrutar del sol marbelli, como lo está haciendo ahora. Lo tendríamos que largar a patadas, como a todos los ingleses con su jodido Brexit.
> 
> El único inglés bueno, Michael Robinson y está muerto. DEP



Y ni ese siquiera porque era galés, rascanalgas


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Defendieron porque no tenian alternativa para guardar el 2-1 regalado y el balón no lo olían...
> 
> Si lo hubieran podido tener ¿de qué coño se van a encerrar y a pasarlas putas 10 minutos?
> 
> No eran tan superiores y los goles que meten son acciones de calidad pero no exentas de una buena cantidad de suerte



en el júrgol, y más en una final (las finales se ganan), si te adelantas con un gol, no puedes regalar luego 2 en 10 minutos. 

Y la academia de Luis Tabique viene haciendo eso mismo desde la lerdocopa. Regalando prórrogas y penaltis a cualquiera.

Y más, si delante tienen a los franchutes, que no son cojos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

Mirad los resultados de la Lerdocopa desde la fase de grupos. Ganamos 1 partido en el tiempo reglamentario? El resto prórrogas que nos remontaron y penaltis. Así no vamos a ningún lao.

Ayer se podía haber aguantado esa ventaja, con cabeza y rematar una contra o balón parado. Pero no, mejor regalamos 2 goles y luego cambios a 10 minutos a la desesperada


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> en el júrgol, y más en una final (las finales se ganan), si te adelantas con un gol, no puedes regalar luego 2 en 10 minutos.
> 
> Y la academia de Luis Tabique viene haciendo eso mismo desde la lerdocopa. Regalando prórrogas y penaltis a cualquiera.
> 
> Y más, si delante tienen a los franchutes, que no son cojos.



Ese gol no está regalado

Es una acción técnica bastante buena de Benzema no exenta de suerte porque se le puede ir al palo, al 5° anfiteatro o simplemente se la para el portero que cerca estuvo.

La suerte tambien juega:

Otro remate que hubo de Poyarzabal se va al centro de la portería y lo para Lloris...si se va a un lado pues gol imparable

En fin que de otro día quizá pero de ayer no se puede decir que España jugara o compitiera mal sino todo lo contrario


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mirad los resultados de la Lerdocopa desde la fase de grupos. Ganamos 1 partido en el tiempo reglamentario? El resto prórrogas que nos remontaron y penaltis. Así no vamos a ningún lao.
> 
> Ayer se podía haber aguantado esa ventaja, con cabeza y rematar una contra o balón parado. Pero no, mejor regalamos 2 goles y luego cambios a 10 minutos a la desesperada



¿Como que no vamos a ningún lado?

¿Y qué me dices de Italia entonces? que jugó semifinal y final y no ganó ninguna y es campeón de Europa

¿eh? ¿qué me dices de una eurocopa ganada a la lotería de los penaltis?

Porque en 2 horas cada partido no pudieron ganar a españoles e ingleses


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero no viene de un rival .esto no es el gol de giroud al Atlético del año pasado..mpape ya estaba en fuera de juego cuando da el pase theo..



Según el árbitro sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

jus dijo:


> Pero de qué rival le viene si Eric se tira para intentar cortar el balón y apenas la toca un poco pq NO LLEGA!!!
> 
> No es un pase de eric a nadie, sino un pase al jugador que meterá el gol donde eric toca algo el balón pero nada más.
> 
> ...



Para el árbitro Eric toca el balon e interpreta que a Frappé le llega desde un rival. Excusa perfecta para no pitar el orsai.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso de que nos meten 2 habría que verlo, porque estuvieron 1 hora y pico sin marcar...no porque no quisieron sino porque no pudieron
> 
> ...y a partir del atraco no olieron el balón y se defendieron a la numantina todos colgados del travesaño pidiendo la hora con los huevos morenos de corbata



Otra vez hablando con fantasmas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese gol no está regalado
> 
> Es una acción técnica bastante buena de Benzema no exenta de suerte porque se le puede ir al palo, al 5° anfiteatro o simplemente se la para el portero que cerca estuvo.
> 
> ...



La acción de Benze sí, la defensa de Azpi dejándole espacio no. Y Unai no despejando tampoco. Y en el segundo gol se ve la diferencia entre unai y Casillas. Casillas se la hubiera parado con el cuerpo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Como que no vamos a ningún lado?
> 
> ¿Y qué me dices de Italia entonces? que jugó semifinal y final y no ganó ninguna y es campeón de Europa
> 
> ...



Yo sí creo que podemos llegar a últimas rondas porque LE ha hecho un grupo fijo que se saben ya sus tácticas y es fácil meter a nuevos. Es más difícil para esta españa la fase de clasificación que meterse en unas semis de mundial.


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra vez hablando con fantasmas.



Se llama judas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Según el árbitro sí.



Árbitro inglés..y recuerda que según los árbitros ingleses una patada en el pecho es amarilla


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo sí creo que podemos llegar a últimas rondas porque LE ha hecho un grupo fijo que se saben ya sus tácticas y es fácil meter a nuevos. Es más difícil para esta españa la fase de clasificación que meterse en unas semis de mundial.



A pesar de lo sobrado que habla LE sobre el estilo de España yo creo que tiene que trabajar muchos aspectos del juego que dejan mucho que desear para el futuro

Y tampoco le vendría mal tener un delantero centro en la convocatoria para poder jugar a lo de ayer a última hora de meter balones al area


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La acción de Benze sí, la defensa de Azpi dejándole espacio no. Y Unai no despejando tampoco. Y en el segundo gol se ve la diferencia entre unai y Casillas. Casillas se la hubiera parado con el cuerpo.



O no, vete a saber que Iker tenia potra pero no era insuperable

Yo creo que Azpilicueta tampoco puede ser la sombra de nadie, podría haber estado más encima quizá pero a lo peor la hubiera enchufado igual porque ese tío está en racha y le sale todo: hasta se mete 3 metros en offside y no se lo pitan


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y ni ese siquiera porque era galés, rascanalgas



Te corrijo Michael Robinson es inglés concretamente de Leicester, eso si fue internacional con Eire, por tener ascendientes irlandeses.

Como siempre generalizar es injusto.

los árbitros ingleses son reguleros, pero al menos allí se juega a un deporte de contacto que es lo que siempre ha sido el fútbol, no como aquí que la disputa de un balón dividido no pocas veces es pitada como falta.

Disputas aéreas normales aquí las resuelven también en ocasiones con falta y tarjeta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Te corrijo Michael Robinson es inglés concretamente de Leicester, eso si fue internacional con Eire, por tener ascendientes irlandeses.
> 
> Como siempre generalizar es injusto.
> 
> ...




El nivel de los árbitros ingleses dentro de su liga es bueno.
Otra cosa es cuando salen de allí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Como que no vamos a ningún lado?
> 
> ¿Y qué me dices de Italia entonces? que jugó semifinal y final y no ganó ninguna y es campeón de Europa
> 
> ...



pues tú mismo me das la razón. Italia, además de hacer buen fútbol, ganando todos sus partidos desde la fase de grupos, también sabe defender y hacer su juego para ganar torneos. 

Esa es la diferencia. El júrgol es así y ese ejemplo que me has dao es el ejemplo


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Oct 2021)

La selección de Luis Tabique es todo teoría. En la práctica no va a ningún lao.

Por eso nunca va a ganar nada


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Oct 2021)

España hizo un muy buen partido y fue atracada miserablemente,pero,ni puede sufrir como ante Italia tras ir ganando 2-0 con 1 más ni,pareciendo tener el partido bajo control y ponerse por delante, le pueden meter gol en la jugada siguiente a adelantarse en el marcador.


----------



## Señor X (12 Oct 2021)

Jurgenz dijo:


> los árbitros ingleses son reguleros, pero al menos allí se juega a un deporte de contacto que es lo que siempre ha sido el fútbol, no como aquí que la disputa de un balón dividido no pocas veces es pitada como falta.
> 
> Disputas aéreas normales aquí las resuelven también en ocasiones con falta y tarjeta.



Los arbitros ingleses son como Mateu Lahoz, que no sabes por donde van a ir. Segun sople el viento, o lo que sea el eufemismo de viento.

Por ejemplo, un arbitro ingles, en una final de mundial, te saca amarilla por meterle una patada en el pecho a un contrario. Y ese era el mejor que tenian. Habría que ver a los malos.

No se saben el reglamento, no saben interpretarlo o bien si lo saben y lo hacen segun les conviene. O malos o malvados.

No, no cuela, los arbitros ingleses son pura basura.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Todavía seguís discutiendo lo del fiera de juego?.

Si no hay nada que discutir, fuimos elegidos para recibir leche mamadou a destajo, en la gran fiesta mamadou de la UEFA y la FIFA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Oct 2021)

El arbitraje en júrgol es de mu mala calidad. No está al nivel del espectáculo.

El júrgol es un juego en el que muchas de sus reglas son obligada y deliberadamente ambigüas y se toman decisiones arbitrarias irreversibles.

Hay situaciones de juego en las que tendría más sentido lanzar una moneda al aire que dejar la decisión en el árbitro.

En el júrgol callejero sin árbitros, ni falta que hacen, el júrgol es mucho más deportivo que el profesional y a nadie se le ocurriría hacer trampas, porque se juega al júrgol por el júrgol, sin espectadores. El callejero es un Júrgol entre caballeros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> O no, vete a saber que Iker tenia potra pero no era insuperable
> 
> Yo creo que Azpilicueta tampoco puede ser la sombra de nadie, podría haber estado más encima quizá pero a lo peor la hubiera enchufado igual porque ese tío está en racha y le sale todo: hasta se mete 3 metros en offside y no se lo pitan



Más que potra Iker sabía situar el cuerpo para parar con él además de hacerlo con las manos. Sabía cubrir al máximo la portería, algo que Unai no tiene y De Gea menos todavía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2021)

Qué rabia me dan los de Mediaset. Compran los derechos de los partidos pero no los emiten. Es para matarlos.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué rabia me dan los de Mediaset. Compran los derechos de los partidos pero no los emiten. Es para matarlos.



No tienen canales suficiente para echar todos los partidos aparte que no generan interés

Están echando ahora en Be Mad Tv el Suecia-Grecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2021)

HOY españa suB 21,,irlandes saca el BRAZO SEPARADO DEL CUERO PITAN PENAL.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2021)

PARTIDAZO EL ANDORRA san marino


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> HOY españa suB 21,,irlandes saca el BRAZO SEPARADO DEL CUERO PITAN PENAL.



Prácticamente TODOS los "penaltitos" están siendo pintados desde el mundial de 2018,

la mano de Piqué contra Rusia, el penalty de Nacho a Cristiano,
o sin ir más lejos el penalty a Griezmann contra Bélgica,

esa mano la hace un español y mínimo lo revisan en la pantalla.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que hacer con Benzema lo mismo que hizo el presidente del Perugia con el jugador coreano que les metió el gol que los eliminó en el mundial de 2002, a la puta calle.



Pues no solo no lo hacen, sino que los grandes patriotas han puesto un tuit presionando para que le den el balón de oro.


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que hacer con Benzema lo mismo que hizo el presidente del Perugia con el jugador coreano que les metió el gol que los eliminó en el mundial de 2002, a la puta calle.





Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pues no solo no lo hacen, sino que los grandes patriotas han puesto un tuit presionando para que le den el balón de oro.



Eso en Italia puede hacerse porque allí lo primero es el país y los valores patrioticos (aunque a mi me parece exagerado hacer eso porque el coreano hizo lo que debía: jugar por su país) pero aqui eso es imposible porque todo está polarizado Madrid-Barcelona.

Aqui lo primero, segundo y tercero son esos clubs y ya la selección es algo que queda muy en segundo o tercer plano.

En cuanto al twit madridista pues habría que ver qué pusieron en 2010 tras la final de Sudáfrica. Si felicitaron a España con esa efusividad fantastico, pero si no dijeron nada pues ese twit les deja retratados.

Me cuesta creer que al revés por ejemplo un PSG felicite a España tras una derrota de Francia.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso en Italia puede hacerse porque allí lo primero es el país y los valores patrioticos (aunque a mi me parece exagerado hacer eso porque el coreano hizo lo que debía: jugar por su país) pero aqui eso es imposible porque todo está polarizado Madrid-Barcelona.
> 
> Aqui lo primero, segundo y tercero son esos clubs y ya la selección es algo que queda muy en segundo o tercer plano.
> 
> ...



Si España gana a Francia al PSG le sopla un huevo. Dificil sería si España ganara a Qatar....


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si España gana a Francia al PSG le sopla un huevo. Dificil sería si España ganara a Qatar....



He dicho PSG pero podría decir Olimpique de Marsella o Girondins de Burdeos, lo que quiero decir es que no me imagino a un club de Francia felicitando a España por vencer a Francia.

Ese twit del Madrí tiene mucha retranca y mala leche


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No tienen canales suficiente para echar todos los partidos aparte que no generan interés
> 
> Están echando ahora en Be Mad Tv el Suecia-Grecia



Pues que compren solo los derechos de 1 partido por jornada y dejen que otros los retransmitan.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso en Italia puede hacerse porque allí lo primero es el país y los valores patrioticos (aunque a mi me parece exagerado hacer eso porque el coreano hizo lo que debía: jugar por su país) pero aqui eso es imposible porque todo está polarizado Madrid-Barcelona.
> 
> Aqui lo primero, segundo y tercero son esos clubs y ya la selección es algo que queda muy en segundo o tercer plano.
> 
> ...




Bueh, la selección queda en primer, segundo o centésimo plano según sirvan sus éxitos o no a los delirios de grandeza nacional. Somos los perpetradores de la vergüenza de Sydney 2000 y fueron unos paralímpicos, pero claro, eran los años de la pasta gansa, el ladrillo, las cajas y bancos como fuente de dinero fácil y del "soy español, a qué quieres que te gane"...


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Hoy se sortea el torneo 2022-23.

Se jugará en junio y septiembre, perfecto para preparar el Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Que dice el macaca que hoy nos pueden preñar el nvcleo del alma









España quiere la Nations League


A partir de las 18.00 de horas, en Montreux (Suiza), la selección española conocerá cómo será su cuaderno de bitácora en la tercera edición de la Ligas de las Naciones. La bola de




www.marca.com


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Un grupo asequible sería:

España, Dinamarca, Polonia y Hungría


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

España, Portugal, Inglaterra, Gales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Nos meterán en un grupo con mamadous para pitar fueras de juego inexistentes si llegamos a la final.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nos meterán en un grupo con mamadous para pitar fueras de juego inexistentes si llegamos a la final.



O comerse una mano como una catedral


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> O comerse una mano como una catedral



Exacto.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

A las 18 horas por teledeporte lo emiten

Yo creo que nos va a ir bien, un coco toca por cojones pero tambien uno flojo y un intermedio

Si tocan 2 cocos casi que mejor de cara a la preparación al mundial


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nos meterán en un grupo con mamadous para pitar fueras de juego inexistentes si llegamos a la final.





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> O comerse una mano como una catedral



Qué agoreros sois

Aunque nos hacen putadas y nos pitan mal la verdad es que a pesar de eso nos ha ido bastante bien


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que con evitar a Inglaterra ya iríamos muy bien. El bombo 2 es engañoso porque a mi Dinamarca me parece un equipo que juega muy bien... mucho mejor que Portugal y Paises Bajos. No veo mucha diferencia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Qué agoreros sois
> 
> Aunque nos hacen putadas y nos pitan mal la verdad es que a pesar de eso nos ha ido bastante bien



Este tornei es la confederaciones 2.0..el Ramón de Carranza es más prestigioso


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Este tornei es la confederaciones 2.0..el Ramón de Carranza es más prestigioso



Todo lo contrario:

Es una Eurocopa mejorada


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Este tornei es la confederaciones 2.0..el Ramón de Carranza es más prestigioso



De momento. Este torneo poco a poco va a ir ganando prestigio porque, aunque no os lo creáis, es más difícil de ganar que una Eurocopa.

Son 8 partidos vs 7, y encima los de la fase de grupos son todos contra selecciones top y no puedes fallar casi nada (solo puedes ganar siendo primero, en la Euro siendo 3° de grupo la puedes ganar como Portugal en 2016).

La Eurocopa que todos conocemos empezó como este torneo.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Comienza el tongo digo el sorteo


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

__





BALONMANO ENCUENTROS FEDERACION 2022


BALONMANO ENCUENTROS FEDERACION 2022



www.rtve.es


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

me aburro cuando empieza el redículo?


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> me aburro cuando empieza el redículo?



Están sorteando la división D


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Andorra - Letonia partidazo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

a m ime vais a perdonar pero unas buenas azafatas enseñando carne alegrarian estas mierdas bastante... azerbayan kosvo, letonia islas feores... joder y encima un señor barbudo que te sonrie cada vez que enseña la papelina.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a m ime vais a perdonar pero unas buenas azafatas enseñando carne alegrarian estas mierdas bastante... azerbayan kosvo, letonia islas feores... joder y encima un señor barbudo que te sonrie cada vez que enseña la papelina.



Ya no dejan tener mujeres florero en estos bolos

¿te has caído del guindo hoy, cansaliebres?


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Al menos ahora empiezan con los decentes


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Joder con el Caparrós: ha ascendido a Armenia a la liga B


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya no dejan tener mujeres florero en estos bolos
> 
> ¿te has caído del guindo hoy, cansaliebres?



burno pues que pongan talibanes disparando al techo cada vez que hacen un emparejamiento y amenazando a los espectadores con degollinas y muelte. al final del sorteo queman el plató y ejecutan a los cámaras y técnicos que pillen por ahí.

no sé... darle algo de emoción al ROLLACO este.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Mendieta tiene mejor aspecto ahora que hace 20 años cuando jugaba


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Ahora sortean la liga A


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que con evitar a Inglaterra ya iríamos muy bien. El bombo 2 es engañoso porque a mi Dinamarca me parece un equipo que juega muy bien... mucho mejor que Portugal y Paises Bajos. No veo mucha diferencia.



Cualquiera de ese bombo te gana

Yo quiero a Alemania


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Austria grupo 1


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Rep. Checa grupo 2


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Hungria grupo 3


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Gales grupo 4


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Croacia grupo 1


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Suiza grupo 2


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Inglaterra grupo 3


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

sabeis que solo estamos nosotros 3 en este hilo verdad?


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Polonia grupo 4


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sabeis que solo estamos nosotros 3 en este hilo verdad?



Jojojo


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Dinamarca grupo 1


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Polonia y Gales es bueno para España


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Portugal grupo 2


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Alemania grupo 3


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Holanda grupo 4


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Francia grupo 1


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Alemania, Hungría e Inglaterra


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

España grupo 2


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Italia grupo 3


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Pos nosta mal


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

estaba claro que el barbitas nos iba a derroer

ah coño que vamos al grupo tua


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Bélgica grupo 4


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alemania, Hungría e Inglaterra



E Italia


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pos nosta mal



Está bien el grupo


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> estaba claro que el barbitas nos iba a derroer
> 
> ah coño que vamos al grupo tua



No coño, está bien el grupo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

pero suiza siempre s enos atraganta...


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> estaba claro que el barbitas nos iba a derroer
> 
> ah coño que vamos al grupo tua



No estamos en el Grupo C, eso es bueno


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

A ver si viene la secretaria con tacolines y medias negras a poner el cuadro aqui, como quiere Cuchillo de Palo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero suiza siempre s enos atraganta...



Y a Francia..y a badtans selecciones..son los piqueros mercenarios suizos y su muro de lanzas impenetrable


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Hungría siempre tiene unos sorteos que tela marinera.

Os váis a desorinar, pero me preocupa más Suiza que Portugal.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hungría siempre tiene unos sorteos que tela marinera.
> 
> Os váis a desorinar, pero me preocupa más Suiza que Portugal.



ahí ahí


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 872291



Pon una tia con un cartelito adornando al menos, rascanalgas


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Espero que no haya habido ningún error informático y se tenga que repetir.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Italia, Alemania, Inglaterra y Hungría

Grupo de la muerte y sólo pasa 1


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Espero que no haya habido ningún error informático y se tenga que repetir.



No, han puesto mucho cuidado esta vez


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pon una tia con un cartelito adornando al menos, rascanalgas



¿Con o sin raboc?


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Del grupo A pasa Francia, del B pasa España, del C pasa Italia y del D pasa Holanda


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Con o sin raboc?



La duda ofende


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Del grupo A pasa Francia, del B pasa España, del C pasa Italia y del D pasa Holanda



Ahora yo

A África
B Mercenarios con cruz blanca
C Piratas
D Chocolates Lukaku


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Andorra - Letonia partidazo.



Oh dios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a m ime vais a perdonar pero unas buenas azafatas enseñando carne alegrarian estas mierdas bastante... azerbayan kosvo, letonia islas feores... joder y encima un señor barbudo que te sonrie cada vez que enseña la papelina.



Yo me he quedado dormido mientras la UEFA repartía sus premios solidarios de mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> E Italia



Hungría siempre pringa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pon una tia con un cartelito adornando al menos, rascanalgas


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora yo
> 
> A África
> B Mercenarios con cruz blanca
> ...



Los suizos en una liga no le ganan a Portugal o España.

El resto puedes llevar razón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

África/Dinero negro/Piratas/Tulipanes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Los suizos en una liga no le ganan a Portugal o España.
> 
> El resto puedes llevar razón



Ya fueron semifinalistas en la primera edición.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya fueron semifinalistas en la primera edición.



Si pero no me acuerdo del grupo ¿quienes eran?

España y Portugal son mucho equipo para Suiza me parece a mi


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si pero no me acuerdo del grupo ¿quienes eran?
> 
> España y Portugal son mucho equipo para Suiza me parece a mi



De momento ya dejaron a Italia a jugar el premio de consolación para ir a Qatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si pero no me acuerdo del grupo ¿quienes eran?
> 
> España y Portugal son mucho equipo para Suiza me parece a mi











Liga de las Naciones de la UEFA 2018-19 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Se cargaron a bélgica.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento ya dejaron a Italia a jugar el premio de consolación para ir a Qatar



Tiene un equipo peleón, pero aunque haya superado a Italia no siempre lo va a conseguir.

Aqui son 6 partidos, es como una champions y España y Portugal son equipazos también. ¿les va a ganar los 4 partidos? lo dudo

No la descarto pero sería sorprendente al menos para mi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento ya dejaron a Italia a jugar el premio de consolación para ir a Qatar



Y los que dejaron fuera a gabacho landia..


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (23 May 2022)

Arriba.

*Porteros*: Unai Simón (Athletic), Robert Sánchez (Brighton), David Raya (Brentford)

*Defensas*: Iñigo Martínez (Athletic), Pau Torres (Villarreal), Carvajal (Real Madrid), Jordi Alba, Eric García (Barcelona), Laporte (Manchester City), Azpilicueta y Marcos Alonso (Chelsea).

*Centrocampistas*: Busquets y Gavi (Barcelona), Koke y Marcos Llorente (Atlético), Rodri (Manchester City), Thiago (Liverpool) y Carlos Soler (Valencia).

*Delanteros*: Morata (Juventus), Marco Asensio (Real Madrid), Raúl de Tomás (Espanyol), Dani Olmo (RB Leipzig), Sarabia (Sporting Club), Ansu Fati y Ferran Torres (Barcelona).

¿Qué harán si Thiago no llega a tiempo de su lesión?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Arriba.
> 
> *Porteros*: Unai Simón (Athletic), Robert Sánchez (Brighton), David Raya (Brentford)
> 
> ...



Ansu Fatu..menuda mierda...va convocado por decreto real del MARCA...vamos para que convocar a los 8 restantes del trofeo zarra que lo superan en goles?..


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ansu Fatu..menuda mierda...va convocado por decreto real del MARCA...vamos para que convocar a los 8 restantes del trofeo zarra que lo superan en goles?..



Hay que llevar a algún negrito de cuota.
Además es del barsa, que tienen que ir mínimo 4 o 5


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Eric García...otra vez ..


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

1 - Lo de los porteros es exagerado. Pero la ostia de exagerado. Negro random y el tal raya ese un catalufo con pinta de politoxicomano que nadie sabe quién es. Seguramente chanchulos de LE.

2 - ERIC GARCÍA. Es el peor defensa que he visto en mi vida. Lleva ya 15 partidos con la selección. Probablemente todos de titular. No va Nacho, no va Albiol.

3 - KOKE Y ASENSIO. Canales no. 

4 - ANSU FATI. Negro de cuota. Habrá que dar gracias de que no haya llevado al mamada traoré.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eric García...otra vez ..



Es de puta coña. 
Es que te juro que no he visto semejante paquete en mi vida.
No gana ni un balón. Ni uno.
Si ese tio no fuese del brasa no iba ni a la selección de pivas.
Y si no fuese catalán estaría jugando en regional. O en una oficina. Seguro que sabe usar mejor el excel que su cuerpo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 May 2022)

Que pasa en este pais nadie quiere ser defensa?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Que pasa en este pais nadie quiere ser defensa?



Ahí unos cuantos por ahí..pero no son de la masía


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

Chequia, Portugal y Suiza 

Ganamos fácil, no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahí unos cuantos por ahí..pero no son de la masía



Si es por eso, porque no ha convocado a ningún defensa del Betis?

Bellerin, miranda, montoya, bartra,...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si es por eso, porque no ha convocado a ningún defensa del Betis?



Directamente a nadie del Betis..el panda tiene 10 goles más que el ansu Fatu ese


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 May 2022)

Acabo de ver españistan verlo en republica checa que me puede pillar de paso sobre 150€ va a ir al furgol su puta madre


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> 1 - Lo de los porteros es exagerado. Pero la ostia de exagerado. Negro random y el tal raya ese un catalufo con pinta de politoxicomano que nadie sabe quién es. Seguramente chanchulos de LE.
> 
> 2 - ERIC GARCÍA. Es el peor defensa que he visto en mi vida. Lleva ya 15 partidos con la selección. Probablemente todos de titular. No va Nacho, no va Albiol.
> 
> ...



Lo de Ansu Fati no debe extrañar a nadie. Renunció a jugar con su país así que debe estar pactado que le convoquen y mucho más ahora tras lesiones de cara a recuperarle para el mundial.

Porteros buenos desgraciadamente no tenemos. Ni un foraserie como Arconada ni un tio con potra como Casillas. Por eso está el Simón, que hace 10 años no iría ni de tercer portero como los otros 2.

Asensio no sólo va a estar en esta competición sino que irá al mundial. Es un vagonetas pero la pega bien de lejos y es el jugador ideal para sacar a partir del minuto 65. Te arma unas contras que te pueden descojonar al rival si está cansado. Claro que eso ahora con 5 cambios es más dificil que pase.

Eric García ya hemos dicho que no cuadra a nadie pero está representado por un amiguete así que hay que llevarlo, que a fin de cuentas las selecciones son escaparates para vender jugadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Chequia, Portugal y Suiza
> 
> Ganamos fácil, no?



No seamos perrodistos por favor. Purtugal es un rival de nivel y Suiza es un equipo que cada vez crece más. Estuvo en una semifinal de neishons y a punto estuvo de dejarnos fuera en cuartos de la euro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si es por eso, porque no ha convocado a ningún defensa del Betis?
> 
> Bellerin, miranda, montoya, bartra,...



Ninguno de esos tiene más nivel que los que van. Ahora, Nacho por ejemplo o David García de Osasuna tienen mucho más nivel que Eric.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de Ansu Fati no debe extrañar a nadie. Renunció a jugar con su país así que debe estar pactado que le convoquen y mucho más ahora tras lesiones de cara a recuperarle para el mundial.
> 
> Porteros buenos desgraciadamente no tenemos. Ni un foraserie como Arconada ni un tio con potra como Casillas. Por eso está el Simón, que hace 10 años no iría ni de tercer portero como los otros 2.
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente por eso De Gea o Kepa son fijos y bastante mejores que esos dos que lleva.

Asensio es un jugador diferencial y con chut de fuera, algo que no tenemos.

Eric no sabe ni él qué hace en el far$a y menos en la selección.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Friki Enrique le preguntan quién quiere que gane la final y dice que no sabe...

El seleccionador nacional no sabe quién quiere que gane la final entre un equipo español y otro inglés.....es sencillamente esperpéntico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

No lleva a mamada traore????


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No seamos perrodistos por favor. Purtugal es un rival de nivel y Suiza es un equipo que cada vez crece más. Estuvo en una semifinal de neishons y a punto estuvo de dejarnos fuera en cuartos de la euro.



Los tres fueron terceros de grupo en la euro 

y los tres han jugado la repesca para el mundial


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Friki Enrique le preguntan quién quiere que gane la final y dice que no sabe...
> 
> El seleccionador nacional no sabe quién quiere que gane la final entre un equipo español y otro inglés.....es sencillamente esperpéntico.



Si fuera el barsa el que estuviera en la final y le preguntaran al Butragueño o Florentino ¿tú qué crees que dirían? pues lo mismo que este, se escaquearían de la pregunta como fuese menos decir lo que sienten.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Dios siiiii!!!!! Ausencio más cerca de conseguir el balón de oro!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si fuera el barsa el que estuviera en la final y le preguntaran al Butragueño o Florentino ¿tú qué crees que dirían? pues lo mismo que este, se escaquearían de la pregunta como fuese menos decir lo que sienten.



Es que no se lo preguntan ni al presidente ni al director del real madrid, se lo están preguntando al seleccionador de nuestro país, que debe defender los intereses de quién le paga, y el 80% de su sueldo sale de los impuestos de este país, entre ellos los de los madrileños.


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues precisamente por eso De Gea o Kepa son fijos y bastante mejores que esos dos que lleva.
> 
> Asensio es un jugador diferencial y con chut de fuera, algo que no tenemos.
> 
> Eric no sabe ni él qué hace en el far$a y menos en la selección.



Kepa no juega y De Gea no es mejor que Simón. Simón para penaltis al menos, que es una faceta imprescindible en torneos con eliminatorias. De Gea eso no lo domina.

Asensio como le pille el cuerpo: como no quiera currar se toca los huevos como hace muchas veces en el mandril o en la selección en el mundial. Es una moneda al aire el rendimiento que puede dar.

Y el Eric va a salir escopeteado de los primeros como le siga yendo mal al Barsa. Pero no le puedes mandar jubilado a casa ni a un Escalerillas FC. Para que le fiche un equipo champions tiene que estar en una de las selecciones mejores del mundo aunque sea normalito o malo. Por eso va. Para que le fichen cuando le vayan a echar.


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no se lo preguntan ni al presidente ni al director del real madrid, se lo están preguntando al seleccionador de nuestro país, que debe defender los intereses de quién le paga, y el 80% de su sueldo sale de los impuestos de este país, entre ellos los de los madrileños.



Pero es un país muy polarizado por los independentismos. Y el barsa representa eso y el madri se supone que lo contrario

Ya pasaba esto con Clemente y la situación politica era infinitamente mejor. Pero tampoco comulgaba con el madri igual que este.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero es un país muy polarizado por los independentismos. Y el barsa representa eso y el madri se supone que lo contrario
> 
> Ya pasaba esto con Clemente y la situación politica era infinitamente mejor. Pero tampoco comulgaba con el madri igual que este.



Ya, pero eso me importa un rábano, entrena a España, le pagan los españoles, no le están pidiendo que elija entre el Barcelona y el Madrid, le están pidiendo que elija entre un equipo inglés y otro español.

El entrenador de un país desea lo mejor para su liga (es quien le paga) y en su sueldo entra representar a España, si no le gusta que le contraten de seleccionador inglés o entrenador del Liverpool al subnormal este que además ni es catalán.


----------



## FROM HELL (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ansu Fatu..menuda mierda...va convocado por decreto real del MARCA...vamos para que convocar a los 8 restantes del trofeo zarra que lo superan en goles?..



Con Ansu fati tienes que seguir contando porque arriba no tenemos ni a Villa, ni a Torres ni a nadie de nivel mundial. Vamos a pelear en Qatar con Morata y Ausencio, claro.  

Lo que ha demostrado el chaval en su corta carrera es que tiene capacidad para crearse sus propios goles. Remata bien, se mueve bien. Si recupera el nivel que apuntaba, solo nos faltaria el portero para tener un equipazo. Y si no lo recupera, pues no va al mundial. No sé cual es el problema de convocar a alguien que contaba para la seleccion antes de las lesiones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Con Ansu fati tienes que seguir contando porque arriba no tenemos ni a Villa, ni a Torres ni a nadie de nivel mundial. Vamos a pelear en Qatar con Morata y Ausencio, claro.
> 
> Lo que ha demostrado el chaval en su corta carrera es que tiene capacidad para crearse sus propios goles. Remata bien, se mueve bien. Si recupera el nivel que apuntaba, solo nos faltaria el portero para tener un equipazo. Y si no lo recupera, pues no va al mundial. No sé cual es el problema de convocar a alguien que contaba para la seleccion antes de las lesiones.



Según muchos ni villa ni torres eran de nivel mundial...


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya, pero eso me importa un rábano, entrena a España, le pagan los españoles, no le están pidiendo que elija entre el Barcelona y el Madrid, le están pidiendo que elija entre un equipo inglés y otro español.
> 
> El entrenador de un país desea lo mejor para su liga (es quien le paga) y en su sueldo entra representar a España, si no le gusta que le contraten de seleccionador inglés o entrenador del Liverpool al subnormal este que además ni es catalán.



Son detalles feos, pero no sé de qué os extrañais. Como bien dices representa a España, no al R. Madrid. No creo que tenga obligación alguna de desear lo mejor a un equipo español.

Te recuerdo que el pasado mes de octubre de 2021 este equipo que dices que es "español" felicitó a la federación francesa tras vencer en la final de la Nations League a la selección de España. Que por mucho que Benzema juegue con Francia y con el madri (que fué la excusa peregrina para "felicitar") a quién habían derrotado no sin polemica era a España y se podían haber metido el tweet por el culo. Así que supongo que a Luís Enrique no se le habrá olvidado el detallito y como decía mi viejo "dónde las dan las toman y callar es bueno"

No es que esté de acuerdo con estas cosas, de hecho me parecen horribles y de mal gusto que seamos tan cainitas, pero tú tampoco te hagas de nuevas que bien te descojonabas del barsa todo el año, así que ahora tampoco te rasgues las vestiduras porque uno del barsa como L.E. no quiera que ganéis.


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Con Ansu fati tienes que seguir contando porque arriba no tenemos ni a Villa, ni a Torres ni a nadie de nivel mundial. Vamos a pelear en Qatar con Morata y Ausencio, claro.
> 
> Lo que ha demostrado el chaval en su corta carrera es que tiene capacidad para crearse sus propios goles. Remata bien, se mueve bien. Si recupera el nivel que apuntaba, solo nos faltaria el portero para tener un equipazo. Y si no lo recupera, pues no va al mundial. No sé cual es el problema de convocar a alguien que contaba para la seleccion antes de las lesiones.



El problema que tenemos en España -aparte de la desunión como pais incluso en chorradas como el deporte- es que tenemos buen equipo compensado en todas las líneas menos en la delantera, que no tenemos uno o mejor dos rematadores que terminen las muchas ocasiones que se crean. Este jugador aporta precisamente eso: que las mete, que a los de aqui les cuesta horrores pero a este no. En su club va a jugar y yo creo que si algo tiene de bueno este año que el mundial se juegue en invierno va a ser precisamente para que este jugador coja ritmo y sea ese rematador que tanto necesitamos si al menos queremos llegar lejos. Esta competición de la Nations tanto ahora como en septiembre le va a venir muy bien también.


----------



## Edge2 (23 May 2022)

Cuando empieza esto?


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuando empieza esto?



El dia 2 de junio


----------



## Suprimo (23 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuando empieza esto?



Cuando diga Qat... digo:




__





UEFA Nations League - Standings


Latest group stage standings




www.uefa.com


----------



## Charo afgana (24 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Con Ansu fati tienes que seguir contando porque arriba no tenemos ni a Villa, ni a Torres ni a nadie de nivel mundial. Vamos a pelear en Qatar con Morata y Ausencio, claro.
> 
> Lo que ha demostrado el chaval en su corta carrera es que tiene capacidad para crearse sus propios goles. Remata bien, se mueve bien. Si recupera el nivel que apuntaba, solo nos faltaria el portero para tener un equipazo. Y si no lo recupera, pues no va al mundial. No sé cual es el problema de convocar a alguien que contaba para la seleccion antes de las lesiones.



Yo creo que Gerard Moreno es un delantero top mundial, pero está en un Villarreal,
es lo más parecido a Villa que tenemos,

le pasará como a Iago Aspas, durante años siendo el mejor delantero de España y por jugar en un Celta siempre ha sido ninguneado.

Para mi Gerard Moreno sería el delantero titular sin discusión,
y Iago Aspas hubiera sido el de años atrás,
pero tanto Morata como Diego Costa (era el que jugaba en vez de Aspas) tienen más nombre.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 May 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo creo que Gerard Moreno es un delantero top mundial, pero está en un Villarreal,
> es lo más parecido a Villa que tenemos,
> 
> le pasará como a Iago Aspas, durante años siendo el mejor delantero de España y por jugar en un Celta siempre ha sido ninguneado.
> ...



A mí me gusta Gerard moreno mucho, pero por lo que sea con la selección baja el rendimiento una barbaridad. 

En la Eurocopa el trio oyarzabal, moreno, Morata tuvo que batir algún récord de inutilidad cara a puerta. Y así es muy difícil competir el mundial. 

Lo de aspas y el presunto mal rollo que tiene con Luis Enrique, lo han explicado alguna vez?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Han llamado a munitis?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Los tres fueron terceros de grupo en la euro
> 
> y los tres han jugado la repesca para el mundial



Suiza se ha metido directa dejando a Italia fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Kepa no juega y De Gea no es mejor que Simón. Simón para penaltis al menos, que es una faceta imprescindible en torneos con eliminatorias. De Gea eso no lo domina.
> 
> Asensio como le pille el cuerpo: como no quiera currar se toca los huevos como hace muchas veces en el mandril o en la selección en el mundial. Es una moneda al aire el rendimiento que puede dar.
> 
> Y el Eric va a salir escopeteado de los primeros como le siga yendo mal al Barsa. Pero no le puedes mandar jubilado a casa ni a un Escalerillas FC. Para que le fiche un equipo champions tiene que estar en una de las selecciones mejores del mundo aunque sea normalito o malo. Por eso va. Para que le fichen cuando le vayan a echar.



Yo no he dicho nada de Simón. Hablaba de los otros dos. Si llega otro seleccionador esos dos no van a volver a la selección, igual que Eric.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero es un país muy polarizado por los independentismos. Y el barsa representa eso y el madri se supone que lo contrario
> 
> Ya pasaba esto con Clemente y la situación politica era infinitamente mejor. Pero tampoco comulgaba con el madri igual que este.



Pero LE no es qatarlán. Al final sí que ha dicho que si alguien merece ganar es el Madrí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo creo que Gerard Moreno es un delantero top mundial, pero está en un Villarreal,
> es lo más parecido a Villa que tenemos,
> 
> le pasará como a Iago Aspas, durante años siendo el mejor delantero de España y por jugar en un Celta siempre ha sido ninguneado.
> ...



Gerard tiene que salir del Villarreal pero ya. No sé a qué esperan Madrí, pateti o Sevilla para ficharlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Han llamado a munitis?



No lo llamaban ni en su época.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No lo llamaban ni en su época.



Estuvo a punto de ir al united.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estuvo a punto de ir al united.



Y estuvo en el Madrí. Aunque solo rindió al principio.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A mí me gusta Gerard moreno mucho, pero por lo que sea con la selección baja el rendimiento una barbaridad.
> 
> En la Eurocopa el trio oyarzabal, moreno, Morata tuvo que batir algún récord de inutilidad cara a puerta. Y así es muy difícil competir el mundial.
> 
> Lo de aspas y el presunto mal rollo que tiene con Luis Enrique, lo han explicado alguna vez?



En la Eurocopa pusieron a Gerard Moreno en la banda de extremo,
ahí baja mucho su rendimiento, es un jugador de área, bien de punta o bien de enganche acompañando al nueve en un 4-4-2,

las frikadas de Luis Enrique, como poner de lateral a Marcos Llorente,

otro jugón que se pierde en la banda es el Dani Olmo, el partido contra Italia en la Eurocopa lo jugó de mediapunta/enganche y el cabrón parecía Messi.


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Hoy ha comenzado el nuevo torneo 2022/2023

En el primer partido del grupo A4 Polonia ha ganado en casa a Gales 2-1


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy ha comenzado el nuevo torneo 2022/2023
> 
> En el primer partido del grupo A4 Polonia ha ganado en casa a Gales 2-1



El grupo de:

Alemania
Hungria
Inglaterra
Italia

Promete partidos interesantes.

Los demas, pues poca mas alla del duelo Belgica-Holanda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Compadezco a los escoceses porque les van a robar el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> El grupo de:
> 
> Alemania
> Hungria
> ...



Coñe, nuestro grupo tiene telita también. Suiza y Chequia lo hicieron muy bien en la euro.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2022)

Esta jugando italia-argentina


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta jugando italia-argentina



Si, lo estamos comentando en el hilo del mundial de qatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy ha comenzado el nuevo torneo 2022/2023
> 
> En el primer partido del grupo A4 Polonia ha ganado en casa a Gales 2-1



Sin Bale.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, lo estamos comentando en el hilo del mundial de qatar



De Qatar? Ahora lo busco, gracias...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy ha comenzado el nuevo torneo 2022/2023
> 
> En el primer partido del grupo A4 Polonia ha ganado en casa a Gales 2-1



A ver explicame de qué va esto    juega España?.

Esto que es? Como lo del año pasado que nos ganaron los franceses?


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A ver explicame de qué va esto    juega España?.
> 
> Esto que es? Como lo del año pasado que nos ganaron los franceses?



Sí, eso es

Es como la champions pero de naciones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, eso es
> 
> Es como la champions pero de naciones




Tampoco tas escoñao     con la información ehhhh


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tampoco tas escoñao     con la información ehhhh



Es que es la primera fase es igualita que la champions...luego ya pasas directo a semis y final o tercer y cuarto puesto.

Pero es casi mejor que la propia champions porque los grupos son de equipos de primer nivel y en el la champions en cambio siempre te toca una María en el grupo. Aqui es más dificil eso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Vuelve el torneo TOTALMENTE inventado por la UEFA para quitar a las federaciones el DINERo que ganaban haciendo amistosos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es la primera fase es igualita que la champions...luego ya pasas directo a semis y final o tercer y cuarto puesto.
> 
> Pero es casi mejor que la propia champions porque los grupos son de equipos de primer nivel y en el la champions en cambio siempre te toca una María en el grupo. Aqui es más dificil eso




Ahora sí lo entiendo, gracias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora sí lo entiendo, gracias.



que mas da tiene le nivel de amistoso y el premio es NADA literalmente


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*España - Portugal: alineaciones confirmadas

España: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Diego Llorente, Pau Torres, Jordi Alba; Carlos Soler, Busquets, Gavi; Ferran, Morata y Sarabia.

*Portugal:* Diogo Costa; Cancelo, Danilo, Pepe, Guerreiro; Otavio, Moutinho, Bruno Fernandes; Bernardo Silva, Rafael Leao y André Silva.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *España - Portugal: alineaciones confirmadas
> 
> España: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Diego Llorente, Pau Torres, Jordi Alba; Carlos Soler, Busquets, Gavi; Ferran, Morata y Sarabia.
> 
> *Portugal:* Diogo Costa; Cancelo, Danilo, Pepe, Guerreiro; Otavio, Moutinho, Bruno Fernandes; Bernardo Silva, Rafael Leao y André Silva.



Juegan hoy?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

mejor que eric garcia hasta un cono


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Juegan hoy?



Sii en TVE1, primer partido de españa en el grupo de la liga de naciones y contra Portugal. Cristiano empieza en el banquillo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii en TVE1, primer partido de españa en el grupo de la liga de naciones y contra Portugal. Cristiano empieza en el banquillo




Que hace cristiano en el banquillo? 
Joder no lo puedo ver y no es mal partido.
España lleva mamadous?


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que hace cristiano en el banquillo?
> Joder no lo puedo ver y no es mal partido.
> España lleva mamadous?



Al Fati  


Suplentes

*España*: Robert Sánchez, David Raya, Iñigo Martínez, Marcos Alonso, Carvajal, Rodri, Marcos Llorente, Koke, Dani Olmo, Asensio, Ansu Fati y Raúl de Tomás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al Fati
> 
> 
> Suplentes
> ...




Joder qué ganas de que llegue el mundial de los Mohamed y hagamos nuestro fútbol tan espectacular!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Joder vaya pitadas a los himnos


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (2 Jun 2022)

qué hace falta para no ver a morata más? en serio no hay nadie, que vuelva del bosque y juegue sin DC


----------



## jus (2 Jun 2022)

ver a la selección es ver el sopor del puto tiki taka, ojalá lo prohibieran, vaya rollazo, normal que el estadio no esté lleno son 3/4 de entrada máximo y me quedo muy lejos


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

No sé quién es la maciza que hay en el banquillo de España

Con Luis Aragonés y el marqués del nabo no estaba


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé quién es la maciza que hay en el banquillo de España
> 
> Con Luis Aragonés y el marqués del nabo no estaba



Muy limpita se la ve


----------



## fred (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé quién es la maciza que hay en el banquillo de España
> 
> Con Luis Aragonés y el marqués del nabo no estaba



Con los otros dos había una charo con gafas,hemos mejorado sin duda.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy limpita se la ve



Es que tienen una mujer del Este de origen eslavo y mayor que es feucha de delegada o algo así

Esta es mucho más joven y tiene una pinta cojonuda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

Pero que me decís?? Esta jugando morralla????
El héroe español!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

fred dijo:


> Con los otros dos había una charo con gafas,hemos mejorado sin duda.



Esa es la eslava que digo yo que es delegada o algo asi


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Ya ni me acordaba de que estaba jugando Hispanistan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que tienen una mujer del Este de origen eslavo y mayor que es feucha de delegada o algo así
> 
> Esta es mucho más joven y tiene una pinta cojonuda




Requiero de material ilustrativo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> ver a la selección es ver el sopor del puto tiki taka, ojalá lo prohibieran, vaya rollazo, normal que el estadio no esté lleno son 3/4 de entrada máximo y me quedo muy lejos



La selección ya es como el far$a y es difícil que salgamos de ahí. Prefiero jugar como el Madrí e ir al grano. Y volvemos otra vez a los jugadores que no me gustan: Diego Llorente, Gavi,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Gol de Chequia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Los de la Cope para variar que estos partidos no saben para qué y tal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Joder y jugando con morralla. Vaya futuro.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los de la Cope para variar que estos partidos no saben para qué y tal.



Bueno, vienen bien ahora para preparar el mundial en diciembre, al no ser amistosos y con un titulo en juego, hay mas emocion tmb


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Vaya tiro se acaba de marcar el negro que vale 150 kilos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Carlos Soler me recuerda al tipico gitanillo de barriada de los 80 que iba robando a los xavales con la navajilla y al que apodan "el chino"


----------



## El Juani (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé quién es la maciza que hay en el banquillo de España
> 
> Con Luis Aragonés y el marqués del nabo no estaba



Te refieres a Nuria Martínez, la nueva delegada. Trabajó con Silvia Dorschenova 









El rostro más novedoso de la selección, una todoterreno adicta al deporte


Nuria Martínez, team manager de España, es una periodista con experiencia en instituciones como el Atlético, la Federación de Baloncesto o la AFE



www.abc.es


----------



## Edge2 (2 Jun 2022)

Coño, gol...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Gol de Morralla.

Por cierto no entiendo porqué no está Gerard.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Gooooooooooooooool de morata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te refieres a Nuria Martínez, la nueva delegada. Trabajó con Silvia Dorschenova
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"
*Nuria Martínez Navas* es una de las incorporaciones más recientes al numeroso grupo de trabajo que acompaña a la selección española. Su rostro ya empieza a ser reconocible para los aficionados durante los partidos, entre otras cosas porque es *la encargada de darle al cuarto árbitro el cartelón con los cambios.*

En octubre, en la *Nations League*, se estrenó como la nueva team manager del equipo en sustitución de la veterana Silvia Dorschnerova, toda una institución en la sede de la Federación Española que se jubiló después de veinte años como delegada."

Joder, que me contraten a mí para eso.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Morata 26 goles en 53 partidos y criticado en toda España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que somos tan soporíferos que los rivales se duermen y les pillamos empezando el sueño.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Morata 26 goles en 53 partidos y criticado en toda España



Es que es el nuevo julio Salinas....


----------



## jus (2 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La selección ya es como el far$a y es difícil que salgamos de ahí. Prefiero jugar como el Madrí e ir al grano. Y volvemos otra vez a los jugadores que no me gustan: Diego Llorente, Gavi,...



El problema que para hacer como hace el madrid tienes que tener un Curtois y un Benzema y un poco modric y unos tíos más físicos y rápidos.

El problema de españa que solo quiere jugar a esta mierda del tiki taka y a mi me aburre como una puta ostra. Es como ver al city o al barça os aseguro que es un puto sopor verles.

El problema que el estilo definitivo para ganar la mayoría de los partidos es jugar al tiki taka mientras el rival no tenga super jugadores y en selecciones pocas tienen buenos jugadores en un solo equipo. Ejemplo Francia a españa sin nada nos metio 2 goles con su físico pero sobre todo con benzema y mbappe con poco liarla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Vaya no había visto y gol en una contra desde la era Lopetegui


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> El problema que para hacer como hace el madrid tienes que tener un Curtois y un Benzema y un poco modric y unos tíos más físicos y rápidos.
> 
> El problema de españa que solo quiere jugar a esta mierda del tiki taka y a mi me aburre como una puta ostra. Es como ver al city o al barça os aseguro que es un puto sopor verles.
> 
> El problema que el estilo definitivo para ganar la mayoría de los partidos es jugar al tiki taka mientras el rival no tenga super jugadores y en selecciones pocas tienen buenos jugadores en un solo equipo. Ejemplo Francia a españa sin nada nos metio 2 goles con su físico pero sobre todo con benzema y mbappe con poco liarla.



Por eso decía que al ganar títulos con este estilo nos hemos convertido en el far$a y somos incapaces de salir de ese discurso. Va a ser imposible ver a España jugar de otra forma.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> El problema que para hacer como hace el madrid tienes que tener un Curtois y un Benzema y un poco modric y unos tíos más físicos y rápidos.
> 
> El problema de españa que solo quiere jugar a esta mierda del tiki taka y a mi me aburre como una puta ostra. Es como ver al city o al barça os aseguro que es un puto sopor verles.
> 
> El problema que el estilo definitivo para ganar la mayoría de los partidos es jugar al tiki taka mientras el rival no tenga super jugadores y en selecciones pocas tienen buenos jugadores en un solo equipo. Ejemplo Francia a españa sin nada nos metio 2 goles con su físico pero sobre todo con benzema y mbappe con poco liarla.



Y lo de la mano de kounde y el fuera de juego?.
Porque tampoco es que Francia nos acorraló..de hecho nos faltó tener un delantero más en el banquillo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Morata 26 goles en 53 partidos y criticado en toda España



Si fuera bueno tendría números mejores, porque mete uno de cada diec


----------



## Edge2 (2 Jun 2022)

El Unai no es courtois...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

¿No está el estadio lleno?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Jun 2022)

Robo de Gavi en el medio campo, la conduce a la frontal, pase diagonal a Sarabia desmarcado que se la deja a Morata a placer.

Gavi está siendo el mejor del partido, de largo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Sigue jugando PEPE y aquí llamamos viejo a albiol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Nop


Suprimo dijo:


> ¿No está el estadio lleno?



A mediodía solo habían vendido la mitad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Robo de Gavi en el medio campo, la conduce a la frontal, pase diagonal a Sarabia desmarcado que se la deja a Morata a placer.
> 
> Gavi está siendo el mejor del partido, de largo.



Juventud y empuje, no tiene mucho más.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿No está el estadio lleno?



No, lo dijieron dias atras que no se iba a llenar y la venta de entradas iba lento. El partido en Malaga contra la republica checa siii habra lleno y todo vendido ya, se nota la diferencia de rivales


----------



## Edge2 (2 Jun 2022)

Morata is down.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Ganan Israel y Noruega. Gol de Carapolland.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, lo dijieron dias atras que no se iba a llenar y la venta de entradas iba lento. El partido en Malaga contra la republica checa siii habra lleno y todo vendido ya, se nota la diferencia de rivales



Supongo que el ser domingo y campo más pequeño, pero se cae aquello de que Sevilla siempre está con la selección.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Jun 2022)

Expulsión perdonada a Moutinho dos veces. Qué asco me dan los árbitros UEFA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Morata is down.



Genética todo



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sigue jugando PEPE y aquí llamamos viejo a albiol



Pues España muy al contrario, si estuviera Pedri y Ansu Paco tendría un equipo de los más jóvenes del mvndo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Robo de Gavi en el medio campo, la conduce a la frontal, pase diagonal a Sarabia desmarcado que se la deja a Morata a placer.
> 
> Gavi está siendo el mejor del partido, de largo.



Mientras piqué en Barcelona follandose a su madre


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

A busquet yo creo que le acaban de perdonar una tarjeta, vaya entradas que hace


----------



## Edge2 (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Genética todo
> 
> 
> Pues España muy al contrario, si estuviera Pedri y Ansu Paco tendría un equipo de los más jóvenes del mvndo...



Y el pedri y el ansu donde andan?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Gol de Suiza.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Jun 2022)

Luis Enrique, nuestra banda derecha no hace nada. Quita a Azpi y Ferran y mete a Carvajal y Ansu Fati. El resto del equipo funciona. Lo petamos.



Suprimo dijo:


> A busquet yo creo que le acaban de perdonar una tarjeta, vaya entradas que hace



Pues yo he visto que la ha robado limpia.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y el pedri y el ansu donde andan?



El Piedras lesionado, Ansu Paco dijo LE que mejor no tomar riesgos


----------



## Edge2 (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Piedras lesionado, Ansu Paco dijo LE que mejor no tomar riesgos



Muy delicados los 2...


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sigue jugando PEPE y aquí llamamos viejo a albiol



Es que cuando se vayan ese y Penaldo Portugal no se acabará, pero serán un equipo mucho peor


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (2 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Morata is down.



no sé si llega a down, pero muy espabilado no is


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Luis Enrique, nuestra banda derecha no hace nada. Quita a Azpi y Ferran y mete a Carvajal y Ansu Fati. El resto del equipo funciona. Lo petamos.
> 
> 
> Pues yo he visto que la ha robado limpia.



Ese es el problema, que tirandote en plancha no controlas, ha tenido sverte


----------



## El Juani (2 Jun 2022)

Es que Morata casi falla el remate. Da en el palo y entra...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que Morata casi falla el remate. Da en el palo y entra...



Como julio Salinas


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que cuando se vayan ese y Penaldo Portugal no se acabará, pero serán un equipo mucho peor



Tiene que tomar el relevo Joao Felix, algun dia la rompera


----------



## jus (2 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y lo de la mano de kounde y el fuera de juego?.
> Porque tampoco es que Francia nos acorraló..de hecho nos faltó tener un delantero más en el banquillo



España contra francia jugó bien, pero te recuerdo que el madrid fue peor contra el psg, chelsea (en el bernabeu), city y liverpool y ganó

Sabes por qué españa no ganp? porque mbappe y benzema no necesitan que su equipo de 214124 toques desde su área y basta conque les llegue el balón arriba y son capapces de liarla. Y luego le sumas el tongo del árbitro en el gol de mbappe.

Por eso no puedo con el juego del tiki taka, pq dependes de que te salga todo 'perfecto' y además para el espectáculo, el show hace al futbol muy aburrido con tanto toque desde tu área que parece que no buscas el área rival sino no rifar el balón ni para dios aunque te presionen mil tíos.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tiene que tomar el relevo Joao Felix, algun dia la rompera



Claro, si la suerte de Portugal es el peazo cantera que tienen siendo más pequeñitos que nosotros

Pero vamos que Argentina y Portugal sin Messi y Cristiano se quedan en buenos equipos superiores a la media (mismo caso que España, Italia, Alemania, Holanda) pero por debajo de Francia y Brasil


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que Morata casi falla el remate. Da en el palo y entra...



Tampoco es cuestión de mirarle con lupa los remates

Los goles de Benzema entran así a veces y nadie les hace radiografías. Y algunos goles le van a la escuadra como le pueden ir al quinto anfiteatro

Sois muy tiquismiquis


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Jun 2022)

Qué mal juega Portugal para el tremebundo equipazo que tiene, la virgen. El seleccionador se movía mucho mejor con combinados Paco de Mierda, como el que llevó a Francia 2016, con el cual ganó, que con la enorme cantidad de talento que le ha venido después.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco es cuestión de mirarle con lupa los remates
> 
> Los goles de Benzema entran así a veces y nadie les hace radiografías. Y algunos goles le van a la escuadra como le pueden ir al quinto anfiteatro
> 
> Sois muy tiquismiquis



Bastante son  y morata de momento regresa al atletico y empezara la pretemporada, lo ves jugando este año en el atletico?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Jun 2022)

Penaltazo por mano mangado. Otra vez.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Y recordad que España en la final con Francia iba sin delanteros.

Morata estaba lesionado y faltaba alguién más

Y gracias que Oyarzabal metió un gol al estilo Benzemá precisamente

Yo creo que de no valer el gol de Mbappé hubieramos ido a penaltis, porque Francia no iba sobrada ni muchísimo menos


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y recordad que España en la final con Francia iba sin delanteros.
> 
> Morata estaba lesionado y faltaba alguién más
> 
> ...



Y españa empezo encima ganando, el partido pintaba para penaltis, estaba muy igualado al final


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bastante son  y morata de momento regresa al atletico y empezara la pretemporada, lo ves jugando este año en el atletico?



El Cholo no le quiere. A ver qué solución encuentran con otro equipo, porque supongo que Morata querrá salir porque el mundial está muy cerca y ya se perdió el anterior.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y recordad que España en la final con Francia iba sin delanteros.
> 
> Morata estaba lesionado y faltaba alguién más
> 
> ...



Si para que convocar a aspas o mañaco mir..o borja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El Cholo no le quiere. A ver qué solución encuentran con otro equipo, porque supongo que Morata querrá salir porque el mundial está muy cerca y ya se perdió el anterior.



Se lo perdio por estar lesionado 6 meses...y Diego Costa estaba on fire....no lo hechamos de menos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> España contra francia jugó bien, pero te recuerdo que el madrid fue peor contra el psg, chelsea (en el bernabeu), city y liverpool y ganó
> 
> Sabes por qué españa no ganp? porque mbappe y benzema no necesitan que su equipo de 214124 toques desde su área y basta conque les llegue el balón arriba y son capapces de liarla. Y luego le sumas el tongo del árbitro en el gol de mbappe.
> 
> Por eso no puedo con el juego del tiki taka, pq dependes de que te salga todo 'perfecto' y además para el espectáculo, el show hace al futbol muy aburrido con tanto toque desde tu área que parece que no buscas el área rival sino no rifar el balón ni para dios aunque te presionen mil tíos.



Si quieres ver una selección más directa vete atrás en el tiempo a 2016 cuando estaba un tal Lopetegui..


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Acaba de meter los checos el segundo gol, 2-1 gana a suiza de momento


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Jun 2022)

Joder Morata. Gran apse de Gavi


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si para que convocar a aspas o mañaco mir..o borja



Que si, que yo me hubiera llevado a Rafa Mir pero no soy Luis Enrique

Ya pasaba con Clemente o incluso con Aragonés o el marqués que no llevaban a raules o güizas estando disponibles


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Somos un equipo de patapalos


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

2-1 ganando la República Chueca


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Somos un equipo de patapalos



Si al final conseguir ganar este partido, da igual lo que seamos


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Sale el bienpeinao por Morralla


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2022)

En el partido de hoy que se están jugando exactamente? Es importante? Que me sacas de la Champions y me pierdo...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En el partido de hoy que se están jugando exactamente? Es importante? Que me sacas de la Champions y me pierdo...



Es un torneo de amistosos para que gane Francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es un torneo de amistosos para que gane Francia



Y el infantino se lleva la pasta


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si al final conseguir ganar este partido, da igual lo que seamos



Todo lo que sea ganar y más al más fuerte de todos los rivales es un gran resultado


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Todo lo que sea ganar y más al más fuerte de todos los rivales es un gran resultado



¿Portvgal que tuvo que ir como va al mondial es favorito del grupo?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Tenía que pasar


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Dato oficial de la federacion que hay 41 000 espectadores de sobre 60 000, no se lo cree nadie


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Verano y vacaciones


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

La salida PACO DE MIERDA del portero y gol de Purtugal.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Portvgal que tuvo que ir como va al mondial es favorito del grupo?



Con España es el más fuerte del grupo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

El partido tiene nivel de amistoso...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Dato oficial de la federacion que hay 41 000 espectadores de sobre 60 000, no se lo cree nadie



Muy arriba no enfocan y encima ya se ven _calbas_


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La salida PACO DE MIERDA del portero y gol de Purtugal.



Pero si está solo el que remata

Es un error pero de la defensa


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Jun 2022)

Vale que yo me despiste y baje la guardia con los cambios... Pero ellos, que les pagan... Por favor.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si está solo el que remata
> 
> Es un error pero de la defensa



Es verdad, pero la salida es muy Paco. Ahi o sales a intentar cortar con todo, o te quedas debajo de los palos y a rezar.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si está solo el que remata
> 
> Es un error pero de la defensa



Es verdad, pero la salida es muy Paco. Ahi o sales a intentar cortar con todo, o te quedas debajo de los palos y a rezar.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es un torneo de amistosos para que gane Francia



Pues para ser amistoso no veas qué contentos están los portugueses con el empate


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues para ser amistoso no veas qué contentos están los portugueses con el empate



Todo el partido perdiendo, un punto de oro tu


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Sólo ha habido comonw tiros a puerta en todos el partido


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Era difícil y la han fallado, todo en orden


barullo dijo:


> Pues para ser amistoso no veas qué contentos están los portugueses con el empate



¿Pretendes que no lo celebren?


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es verdad, pero la salida es muy Paco. Ahi o sales a intentar cortar con todo, o te quedas debajo de los palos y a rezar.



Si te quedas debajo de los palos el rival si falla es contra el madrí nada más...

Pero de la potra que tenéis claro

No ha salido mal del todo pero es que tenia mucha ventaja al estar solito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Mañaco mir no hubiera fallado eso


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todo el partido perdiendo, un punto de oro tu



Tú verás...y encima el último partido en Portugal


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Era difícil y la han fallado, todo en orden
> 
> ¿Pretendes que no lo celebren?



Claro que no, solo intentaba ser ironico con lo que dices de los amistosos, cansaliebres


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

Bueno, un empate correcto. Portugal siempre es un equipo difícil de ganar. Habrá 2º parte en Lisboa.

Siempre que no perdamos algún partido tonto, tenemos todas las opciones del mundo para ganar el grupo.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

Y ahora a ver Cuentamé como buenos Mrninis


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Jun 2022)

Atraco y siempre a nosotros. Expulsión perdonada a Moutinho dos veces. Dos manos no pitadas, una de ellas penalti.

Gavi y RDT, puro espectáculo.


----------



## jus (2 Jun 2022)

vaya rollazo de partido, salvo un poco el final que españa ha asomado el área un pelín, lo demás un despropósito.

Ser delantero hoy día en e futbol moderno es para colgarse, ni CR ha tocado apenas bola.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*España se duerme en Sevilla*

El elenco de *Luis Enrique* arranca la *Nations League* pinchando ante *Portugal*. *Ricardo Horta*, a nueve del final, neutralizó el tanto inicial de *Morata*.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Jun 2022)

Como no ganemos el domingo a los checos, lo vamos a tener muy difícil, porque ganar a Portugal y Suiza a domicilio se antojan palabras mayores.


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Como no ganemos el domingo a los checos, lo vamos a tener muy difícil, porque ganar a Portugal y Suiza a domicilio se antojan palabras mayores.



Si la tienen que cagar que sea en este torneo ¿no?

Y en el mundial que lo hagan de puta madre

Pero sí, no pinta bonito aunque queda mucho torneo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

ansu fati no tiene ritmo de competicion segun LUCHO,,pues para que COJONES lo convocas..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

Pues yo creo que somos la próxima Italia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues yo creo que somos la próxima Italia



aer italia estaba con 6 bajas y pasaba de todo...esto es un PUTO AMISTOSO. en pleno verano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Y además Thiago lesionado..y lucho no convocara a ningun remplazo...
Que le den a este torneo de la galleta


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## jus (3 Jun 2022)

Yo aún no se cómo tuve estómago para ver este puto partido en serio.

Como bien sabéis he dicho mil veces que *habría que crear ya reglas para matar al puto guardiolismo / tiki taka de los huevos* que está casi implantado en el futbol prácticamente en general, solo que *el máximo exponente son el CITY de guardiola, El Barça y la puta selección española*.

Un fútbol que aburre a las putas ovejas, un fútbol que soba la bola con balones al pie, horizontalidad pura o cesiones continuas al portero para que éste la juegue dando mil pases rondando el área tuya. O saques de portería del portero a tu central a 1 metro y éste al lateral y éste al *portero y el portero al otro lateral para hacer un rondo gigante ahí.

*O prohíben las cesiones al portero con el pie más que no se pueda sacar a un jugador en saque de puerta dentro del área más crear la regla del campo atrás a partir de que pases 3/4 partes del campo* *o los partidos son pura mierda completa.*

Si encima le sumas que no hay jugadores ya superlativos porque todos son jugadores correctos con el balón jugado y físicamente decentes, ya no hay desordes ni regates ni tiros a puerta tampoco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Yo aún no se cómo tuve estómago para ver este puto partido en serio.
> 
> Como bien sabéis he dicho mil veces que *habría que crear ya reglas para matar al puto guardiolismo / tiki taka de los huevos* que está casi implantado en el futbol prácticamente en general, solo que *el máximo exponente son el CITY de guardiola, El Barça y la puta selección española*.
> 
> ...



Otro que estuvo en coma en la era Lopetegui..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Irlanda sub 21 0 España 5...y si Luis de la fuente siempre pide acabar jugada como sea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Yo aún no se cómo tuve estómago para ver este puto partido en serio.
> 
> Como bien sabéis he dicho mil veces que *habría que crear ya reglas para matar al puto guardiolismo / tiki taka de los huevos* que está casi implantado en el futbol prácticamente en general, solo que *el máximo exponente son el CITY de guardiola, El Barça y la puta selección española*.
> 
> ...



20 segundos para pasar de medio campo y campo atrás.


----------



## jus (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro que estuvo en coma en la era Lopetegui..



Que todos los putos equipos juegan practicamente igual solo que guardiola y barça y españa lo hacen al puto cubo me cago en todo.

COmeros los saques de puerta del futbol moderno o los mil toques en tu propio corner para sacar el balón jugado.

Y peor son verlos en los chavales jugar así qué sopor


----------



## jus (3 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 20 segundos para pasar de medio campo y campo atrás.



Yo había pensado en poner una linea entre el medio campo y el área rival para en el momento que la sobrepases no puedes pasar a tu campo el balón salvo te la robe un rival o algo parecido haría.

Pero lo que habría que prohibir es ceder el balón al portero mínimo


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

En la app de uefatv podeis ver ahora mismo muy buenos paetidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Que todos los putos equipos juegan practicamente igual solo que guardiola y barça y españa lo hacen al puto cubo me cago en todo.
> 
> COmeros los saques de puerta del futbol moderno o los mil toques en tu propio corner para sacar el balón jugado.
> 
> Y peor son verlos en los chavales jugar así qué sopor



Ey la sub 21 derrotó en Irlanda a esa Irlanda 0 a 5.doblrye de Bryan gil


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues yo creo que somos la próxima Italia



Te digo lo mismo que a un forero el otro dia en el hilo del mundial:

Los optimistas siempre bienvenidos, pero sin grandes alardes ni venirse muy arriba ¿eh?, porque todos los mundiales son muy jodidos y este lo va a ser más por el ansia de Messi y Ronaldo de ganarlo.


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ansu fati no tiene ritmo de competicion segun LUCHO,,pues para que COJONES lo convocas..



Pues para que sepa que es uno más del equipo

Y porque ese chico tiene talento y ha dejado de jugar con su país natal por jugar con España.

Qué menos que contar con él y ayudar en su recuperación aunque sólo sea para que entrene con el grupo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En la app de uefatv podeis ver ahora mismo muy buenos paetidos



Pero es un peñazo verlo en la app. Y todo porque nadie ha querido comprar los derechos. Antes los compraba Vomistar hasta que Mierdaset le levantó la nations y la euro pagando una burrada que obviamente no ha amortizado, y ahora ni tenemos nations ni tendremos mundial.


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero es un peñazo verlo en la app. Y todo porque nadie ha querido comprar los derechos. Antes los compraba Vomistar hasta que Mierdaset le levantó la nations y la euro pagando una burrada que obviamente no ha amortizado, y ahora ni tenemos nations ni tendremos mundial.



Puedes hacerlo con la tele con el movil

Yo lo hago a veces


----------



## Charlatan (3 Jun 2022)

ES INSOPORTABLE LA FRANCIA DE BENZEMA-GRIEZMAN-MBAPE.......CADA UNO A SU BOLA.......LUEGO QUE SI CAEN CON SUIZA.......


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

Con la función smart view del samsung yo lo estoy viendo

Eso si, si escribo como ahora lo que me sale en pantalla es el foro


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ES INSOPORTABLE LA FRANCIA DE BENZEMA-GRIEZMAN-MBAPE.......CADA UNO A SU BOLA.......LUEGO QUE SI CAEN CON SUIZA.......



Yo esto viendo Bélgica-Holanda


----------



## Charlatan (3 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo esto viendo Bélgica-Holanda



NO TE PIERDES NADA,EL MBAPPE NO LE PASA UNA A BENZEMA NI A NADIE.....ES MAS FRANCES QUE LA GUILLOTINA.......


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que a un forero el otro dia en el hilo del mundial:
> 
> Los optimistas siempre bienvenidos, pero sin grandes alardes ni venirse muy arriba ¿eh?, porque todos los mundiales son muy jodidos y este lo va a ser más por el ansia de Messi y Ronaldo de ganarlo.



La verdad que las dos competiciones que ha disputado españa con luis enrique, se llego a semis de la eurocopa y final de la liga de naciones, se ha competido hasta el final y dando la cara, que veniamos no hace mucho de caer mucho antes en las competiciones. España en el grupo de primeros favoritos no esta, pero siii el primero del siguiente grupo y una vez llegado a semis puede pasar de todo


----------



## jus (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que las dos competiciones que ha disputado españa con luis enrique, se llego a semis de la eurocopa y final de la liga de naciones, se ha competido hasta el final y dando la cara, que veniamos no hace mucho de caer mucho antes en las competiciones. España en el grupo de primeros favoritos no esta, pero siii el primero del siguiente grupo y una vez llegado a semis puede pasar de todo



España juega al estilo del barça y eso provoca que para poder ganar o le sale bien las cosas O NO PASA Y JUEGA EN EL PUTO ALAMBRE continuamente pq no tiene los superjugadores de antaño.

Y pasamos a semis de la eurocopa con muuucha demasiada suerte y jugando a una puta castaña. No pido jogo bonito no confundáis, pero pido buscar la portería rival, no hacer rondos gigantescos para no llegar a la portería nunca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues para que sepa que es uno más del equipo
> 
> Y porque ese chico tiene talento y ha dejado de jugar con su país natal por jugar con España.
> 
> Qué menos que contar con él y ayudar en su recuperación aunque sólo sea para que entrene con el grupo



No veo el talento acabara como Iñaki Williams...


----------



## Charlatan (3 Jun 2022)

HAN QUITADO A MBAPPE Y FRANCIA JUEGA DE PUTA MADRE.......NO RALENTIZAN EL JUEGO CON CHUPETEO........


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> España juega al estilo del barça y eso provoca que para poder ganar o le sale bien las cosas O NO PASA Y JUEGA EN EL PUTO ALAMBRE continuamente pq no tiene los superjugadores de antaño.
> 
> Y pasamos a semis de la eurocopa con muuucha demasiada suerte y jugando a una puta castaña. No pido jogo bonito no confundáis, pero pido buscar la portería rival, no hacer rondos gigantescos para no llegar a la portería nunca.



Y se te olvida que los rivales nos plantan un autobús épico....un autobús tras otro .
Las olimpiadas con la sub 21 fue autobus tras otro ..


----------



## jus (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y se te olvida que los rivales nos plantan un autobús épico....un autobús tras otro .
> Las olimpiadas con la sub 21 fue autobus tras otro ..



Coño... te lo plantan pq juegas a sobar el balón, pocas selecciones pueden quitarte la pelota y hacer parecido.

Qué creeis que le hacen al city y al barça? en la liga española le hacen parecido el 90% de ls equipos pq no pueden tener la pelota como los demás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Coño... te lo plantan pq juegas a sobar el balón, pocas selecciones pueden quitarte la pelota y hacer parecido.
> 
> Qué creeis que le hacen al city y al barça? en la liga española le hacen parecido el 90% de ls equipos pq no pueden tener la pelota como los demás.



no ahora te hacen la presion adelantada,,lo que inventO KLOPP ..y con tanta presion nadie chuta a puerta


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> NO TE PIERDES NADA,EL MBAPPE NO LE PASA UNA A BENZEMA NI A NADIE.....ES MAS FRANCES QUE LA GUILLOTINA.......



Pues Holanda le está zurrando en casa a Bélgica 0-3


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Y acaba de empatar Dinamarca a 1 a Francia, es que estos partidos a final de temporada, los jugadores no dan pa mas


----------



## Charlatan (3 Jun 2022)

LE HAN ECHO UN KOSTADINOV A FRANCIA...............JOJJOJOJO


----------



## Edu.R (3 Jun 2022)

Dinamarca ya fue semifinalista de la Eurocopa, y juegan muy bien. Por mucho "que sea junio", ganar en Paris son palabras mayores.

Me parece el black horse perfecto para el Mundial que se viene. Como pueda, le meto una cantidad y lo mismo gosto moito a mediados de diciembre.


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> LE HAN ECHO UN KOSTADINOV A FRANCIA...............JOJJOJOJO



Tal cual jajajajajaja menudas caras que se le han quedado a los franceses, que se jodan.....españa por lo menos empato ayer


----------



## jus (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no ahora te hacen la presion adelantada,,lo que inventO KLOPP ..y con tanta presion nadie chuta a puerta



Si si, te la hacen pero te soban igualmente el puto balón, mirate los partidos del city o barça o selección que hacen lo mismo, te hacen la presión para quitarte el balón y a hacer rondos para llegar al área.

Que no despabiláis, que todos los equipos juegan al toque todo lo que más o menos puueden (saben), solo que el city barça y selección lo llevan a lo máximo.

Pero todos los equipos la tocan en el área mil vecess si hace falta antes de rifar la pelota. TOOOOO DOOOOOS


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Joder que golazo de benzema, no lo habia visto, como ha terminado la temporada, la mejor de su vida. Pues francia ha presentado un equipazo y se la ha pegao como nunca


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joder que golazo de benzema, no lo habia visto, como ha terminado la temporada, la mejor de su vida. Pues francia ha presentado un equipazo y se la ha pegao como nunca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078913



Ni un sólo apellido francés

Qué paradoja y lo llaman Francia


----------



## barullo (3 Jun 2022)

Mañana a las 6 Hungría-Inglaterra y a las 9 menos cuarto Italia-Alemania


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo con la tele con el movil
> 
> Yo lo hago a veces



Para eso hay que tener una Smart Tv.
Yo tengo el pincho de Amazon, pero cada dos por tres la web de UEFA dice que te tienes que registrar otra vez y ya me tocaron los huevos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ni un sólo apellido francés
> 
> Qué paradoja y lo llaman Francia



Yo es que Francia me parece un país que habría que aislar y que se maten entre ellos. Es un nogo de manual. El otro día tenía puesto el sub17 con holanda y eran todo negros. Es imposible que un francés se sienta representado por eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ES INSOPORTABLE LA FRANCIA DE BENZEMA-GRIEZMAN-MBAPE.......CADA UNO A SU BOLA.......LUEGO QUE SI CAEN CON SUIZA.......



Aparte de equipo de moronegros, es anarquía pura y dura. Te pueden ganar un mundial como te pueden caer en primera fase haciendo un 2010.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que las dos competiciones que ha disputado españa con luis enrique, se llego a semis de la eurocopa y final de la liga de naciones, se ha competido hasta el final y dando la cara, que veniamos no hace mucho de caer mucho antes en las competiciones. España en el grupo de primeros favoritos no esta, pero siii el primero del siguiente grupo y una vez llegado a semis puede pasar de todo



Pero seamos realistas: no jugamos a una mierda ni nos gusta el juego que desplegamos, y en la uero podríamos haber caído perfectamente en primera fase y en cualquiera de las eliminatorias. Somos competitivos, eso es innegable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> España juega al estilo del barça y eso provoca que para poder ganar o le sale bien las cosas O NO PASA Y JUEGA EN EL PUTO ALAMBRE continuamente pq no tiene los superjugadores de antaño.
> 
> Y pasamos a semis de la eurocopa con muuucha demasiada suerte y jugando a una puta castaña. No pido jogo bonito no confundáis, pero pido buscar la portería rival, no hacer rondos gigantescos para no llegar a la portería nunca.



Sasto. Yo ya me he cansado del tikitaki, prefiero un juego más directo en el que los jugadores corran.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joder que golazo de benzema, no lo habia visto, como ha terminado la temporada, la mejor de su vida. Pues francia ha presentado un equipazo y se la ha pegao como nunca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078913



Un 3-4-3 contra una semifinalista de euro. Si tienes un Vinicius ahí te forras.


----------



## jus (4 Jun 2022)

No creeis que habriac que eliminar la ley bosman para que no haya tanto extranjero en las ligas nacionales?

Eso de ver al Madrid Atlético Sevilla (Barça no porque está arruinado y tira de lo que tiene) sin ningún titular español apenas.

O ver si city Liverpool Chelsea PSG Juve inter Milan... Sin ningun nacional no creéis que para el fútbol de selecciones está jodiendolo todo?


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Donde coño echan el hungria inglaterra?


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde coño echan el hungria inglaterra?



Se supone que en el operación camarón televisión








Regarder Hongrie Angleterre streaming live Hongrie vs Angleterre streaming direct


Suivez Hongrie Angleterre Streaming HD Voir Hongrie vs Angleterre Live direct Hongrie vs Angleterre liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport28.xyz


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se supone que en el operación camarón televisión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy viendolo aqui:





__





Cargando…






lalastreams.me


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Casi marca hungria...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Hungría en liga A de nations, vuelve a la élite.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

Tanto presvmir de llenar estadios con el bitxo y miralos ahora


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Gol de hungria!!!


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de hungria!!!



Estando en las fechas que estamos vamos a terminar viendo un torneo cvrioso


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estando en las fechas que estamos vamos a terminar viendo un torneo cvrioso



Ganara Ucrania...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ganara Ucrania...



No, pero segvro que la ascienden porque potato


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Gana Hungría en el 80.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estando en las fechas que estamos vamos a terminar viendo un torneo cvrioso



Pues según todos los perrodistos todos los partidos de selección deberían ser en estas fechas, y ya vemos lo que está pasando


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Coño, ayer palmó Francia...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues según todos los perrodistos todos los partidos de selección deberían ser en estas fechas, y ya vemos lo que está pasando



Yo creo que no es un problema de fechas sino de sobrecargas, 38 jonadas de liga, 6 mínimo de liguilla en Europa, 6 de copas varias en eliminatorias, 3 ventanas para jugar como internacional mondial / euro, torneos varios o amistosos en parones, tanta historia tiene que termianar pinchando por algún sitio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo creo que no es un problema de fechas sino de sobrecargas, 38 jonadas de liga, 6 mínimo de liguilla en Europa, 6 de copas varias en eliminatorias, 3 ventanas para jugar como internacional mondial / euro, torneos varios o amistosos en parones, tanta historia tiene que termianar pinchando por algún sitio



Pero eso pasa también con euros y mundiales y los jugadores rinden. Lo que se ve es que si pones muchos partidos amistosos o de nations al final, nadie le presta atención y los jugadores pasan y están pensando en las vacaciones. Excepto euros y mundiales es mucho mejor repartirlo en ventanas a lo largo del año.


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> No creeis que habriac que eliminar la ley bosman para que no haya tanto extranjero en las ligas nacionales?
> 
> Eso de ver al Madrid Atlético Sevilla (Barça no porque está arruinado y tira de lo que tiene) sin ningún titular español apenas.
> 
> O ver si city Liverpool Chelsea PSG Juve inter Milan... Sin ningun nacional no creéis que para el fútbol de selecciones está jodiendolo todo?



El fútbol de selecciones interesa poco o eso dicen

Aqui en España si no hubiera selección muchos estarían contentos


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

Comienza Italia-Alemania


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

El formato de este torneo es de los que mejor está, grupillos, divisiones y una final four pero esto no es para hacerlo cada dos años cuando las euros y los mondiales son cada 4


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Alemania estrena entrenador...


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

A ver, este torneo está bien porque hace que los amistosos pasen a valer algo y encima juegas casi siempre con equipos de tu nivel. Al final los equipos nacionales necesitan una preparación, y de hecho esta semana es la "pretemporada" para el Mundial de noviembre.

El problema es que entre la pandemia y el puto descuadre del Mundial 2022 que tendría que empezar LA SEMANA QUE VIENE, pues ahora hay que meter 4 partidos seguidos, cuando lo normal es que sean 2 y muy excepcionalmente 3.

Pero vamos, que sin ser la mejor solución del Mundo, por lo menos la UEFA algo ha hecho bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El formato de este torneo es de los que mejor está, grupillos, divisiones y una final four pero esto no es para hacerlo cada dos años cuando las euros y los mondiales son cada 4



A mí me parece una muy buena idea, aparte de que juegas con rivales de tu nivel. Pero los perrodistos lo que quieren es irse de vacaciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Juega Antonio. A los laterales alemanes no los conocen ni en su casa. Moronegros los dos.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El fútbol de selecciones interesa poco o eso dicen
> 
> Aqui en España si no hubiera selección muchos estarían contentos



Si interesa, pero interesa el torneo final. La clasificación / ronda previa interesa poco porque "se da por hecho" que España se va a clasificar (Que esto es muy relativo porque ya hemos visto a Italia o Paises Bajos no hacerlo). Una vez empieza el torneo interesa mucho, sea Mundial o Eurocopa, y lo ve gente que no ve fútbol en todo el año.

El tema es que la pasta la ponen los clubs, entonces al final las selecciones no pueden "jugar mucho". Pero vamos, que con 4-5 ventanas tienes 8-10 partidos al año, lo que pasa que como digo, salvo la Euro o el Mundial, el resto está un poco "supeditado" al fútbol de los clubs.


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para eso hay que tener una Smart Tv.
> Yo tengo el pincho de Amazon, pero cada dos por tres la web de UEFA dice que te tienes que registrar otra vez y ya me tocaron los huevos.



Yo olvidé el password pero una vez arreglado y recordado lo pongo cuando lo pide y listo. Lo pide cada cierto tiempo sin abrir la app, y aunque es un coñazo tener que meter la clave merece la pena porque ves fútbol de selección como estos días y sub 17, 19 y 21 gratis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jun 2022)

no sirve para nada GANARLO


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Jun 2022)

Hola nenes....

Yo estoy viendo el derby africano...

Las Palmas - Tenerife...


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si interesa, pero interesa el torneo final. La clasificación / ronda previa interesa poco porque "se da por hecho" que España se va a clasificar (Que esto es muy relativo porque ya hemos visto a Italia o Paises Bajos no hacerlo). Una vez empieza el torneo interesa mucho, sea Mundial o Eurocopa, y lo ve gente que no ve fútbol en todo el año.
> 
> El tema es que la pasta la ponen los clubs, entonces al final las selecciones no pueden "jugar mucho". Pero vamos, que con 4-5 ventanas tienes 8-10 partidos al año, lo que pasa que como digo, salvo la Euro o el Mundial, el resto está un poco "supeditado" al fútbol de los clubs.



Lo he dicho con cierta ironía. Por supuesto que interesa ¿cómo no iba a interesar? si son equipazos de élite algunas selecciones, con mejores jugadores que los que tienen los clubs, sobretodo las potencias.

Pero la pregunta que hacían al aire era sobre limitar el número de extranjeros en las ligas para proteger a los nacionales de cada país, y eso al Madrí, al Barsa, al Bayern o al PSG por decir unos pocos no les interesa lo más mínimo.

Con nacionales y 3 extranjeros el madrí no habría ganado 5 champions de 8 posibles jamás. Ya se vió y se comprobó sobradamente en los 80. Y esa es la clave.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes....
> 
> Yo estoy viendo el derby africano...
> 
> Las Palmas - Tenerife...



Las Palmas lo tiene chungo. Dudo mucho que los de 1ª quieran que suban estos. Está muy lejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Italia ha salido mucho mejor.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las Palmas lo tiene chungo. Dudo mucho que los de 1ª quieran que suban estos. Está muy lejos.



¿ Estás viendo el partido ???

De momento va ganando el Tenerife 0-1 ( 0-2 acumulado... ); pero Las Palmas necesita un milagro para remontar este partido... Son jugadores penosillos con un hiperderroído Jesé y se le ve una brutalidad el cartón, yo ya lo declararía oficialmente PCM...


----------



## Hamtel (4 Jun 2022)

Alemania con más negros que Brasil. Todo en orden


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Estás viendo el partido ???
> 
> De momento va ganando el Tenerife 0-1 ( 0-2 acumulado... ); pero Las Palmas necesita un milagro para remontar este partido... Son jugadores penosillos con un hiperderroído Jesé y se le ve una brutalidad el cartón, yo ya lo declararía oficialmente PCM...



Lo tengo puesto de fondo.

Vieira la cagó al soltar lo del otro día. Les ha dado alas para salir a rematar. Las Palmas necesita 3 para remontar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Alemania con más negros que Brasil. Todo en orden



No hay país que se salve ya.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las Palmas lo tiene chungo. Dudo mucho que los de 1ª quieran que suban estos. Está muy lejos.



Ya ves es como un encventro internacional, 3000 kilometros para enfrentarse al candidato al la tabla baja y a los dos días otros 3000 kilómetros contra el Leipzig


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Estás viendo el partido ???
> 
> De momento va ganando el Tenerife 0-1 ( 0-2 acumulado... ); pero Las Palmas necesita un milagro para remontar este partido... Son jugadores penosillos con un hiperderroído Jesé y se le ve una brutalidad el cartón, yo ya lo declararía oficialmente PCM...



El cesped esta a gusto de Xavi....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya ves es como un encventro internacional, 3000 kilometros para enfrentarse al candidato al la tabla baja y a los dos días otros 3000 kilómetros contra el Leipzig



Es más, yo creo que el Girona hizo todo lo posible para ser 6º y no tener que ir a las islas.


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Estás viendo el partido ???
> 
> De momento va ganando el Tenerife 0-1 ( 0-2 acumulado... ); pero Las Palmas necesita un milagro para remontar este partido... Son jugadores penosillos con un hiperderroído Jesé y se le ve una brutalidad el cartón, yo ya lo declararía oficialmente PCM...









Qué pena de muchachos...con lo alto que apuntaban tanto Jesé como Deulofeu


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (4 Jun 2022)

A mí esta competición me parecería bien si luego se redujesen bastante los partidos de clasificación para la Eurocopa. Pongamos que la Nations League de directamente 8 clasificados: Alemania (organizadora de la próxima Euro) + 4 de la primera división, 2 de la segunda y 1 de la tercera. En las fechas de las semifinales/final de la segunda y tercera división y playoff de descenso a cuarta el resto de equipos juegan un par de amistosos. Hasta aquí la carga de partidos es la misma que ahora. 

La novedad: los 47 (46 sin Rusia) que no se han metido ya en la Euro juegan la clasificación-repesca en 16 grupos de 3 o 2 equipos (en lugar de 6 o 5 como en el sistema actual), y los 16 campeones de grupo completan los 24 participantes en la Euro. En las mismas fechas los 8 de la Nations League se juegan el título de la NL (cuartos a doble partido y final four). 

En esta fase (título de la NL o clasificación-repesca) cada equipo juega máximo 4 partidos, en lugar de 8 o 10 como en el sistema actual. Si se quiere, eso que se aproveche para más partidos de Champions (yo soy partidario de cambiar los octavos de final por una segunda fase de grupos 4x4, los dos primeros de grupo pasando a cuartos de final).


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> A mí esta competición me parecería bien si luego se redujesen bastante los partidos de clasificación para la Eurocopa. Pongamos que la Nations League de directamente 8 clasificados: Alemania (organizadora de la próxima Euro) + 4 de la primera división, 2 de la segunda y 1 de la tercera. En las fechas de las semifinales/final de la segunda y tercera división y playoff de descenso a cuarta el resto de equipos juegan un par de amistosos. Hasta aquí la carga de partidos es la misma que ahora.
> 
> La novedad: los 47 (46 sin Rusia) que no se han metido ya en la Euro juegan la clasificación-repesca en 16 grupos de 3 o 2 equipos (en lugar de 6 o 5 como en el sistema actual), y los 16 campeones de grupo completan los 24 participantes en la Euro. En las mismas fechas los 8 de la Nations League se juegan el título de la NL (cuartos a doble partido y final four).
> 
> En esta fase (título de la NL o clasificación-repesca) cada equipo juega máximo 4 partidos, en lugar de 8 o 10 como en el sistema actual. Si se quiere, eso que se aproveche para más partidos de Champions (yo soy partidario de cambiar los octavos de final por una segunda fase de grupos 4x4, los dos primeros de grupo pasando a cuartos de final).



Todas estas cuentas hazselas a la Federación Sudamericana, que cada país juega 18 partidos de clasificación sólo para ir al mundial, más una Copa América cada 2 años y otra Copa América alternando cada poco tiempo para celebrar cualquier parida como un centenario, la independencia o lo que se les ocurra.

Aqui en Europa en comparación juegan poquísimo. Así que déjalo así que está muy bien


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

Madrec mía qué mal están jugando, he visto Malta-Georgia más intedezantes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué pena de muchachos...con lo alto que apuntaban tanto Jesé como Deulofeu



Deulufeu ha resucitado un par de veces siendo aniquilado por luis enrique


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Madrec mía qué mal están jugando, he visto Malta-Georgia más intedezantes



Pues se está animando 1-1


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pue se está animando 1-1



Ahorá sí, Italia no levanta cabeza


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

Un empatito y a la dvcha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Ayer decía alguien en la radio que apuesta a que Alemania se la pega en el Mundial, y no me parece descabellado.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ayer decía alguien en la radio que apuesta a que Alemania se la pega en el Mundial, y no me parece descabellado.



Lo grasioso es que hoy había tanto interés en nvestro rival que por lo visto ni lo han emitido


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ayer decía alguien en la radio que apuesta a que Alemania se la pega en el Mundial, y no me parece descabellado.



Los japos liándola, la verdad que sería gostoso. Ya veremos.

Alemania solo una vez NO ha pasado la fase de grupos del Mundial, justo en 2018. Que pase 2 veces seguidas sería una debacle histórica gordísima (Si ya lo fue en 2018...).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los japos liándola, la verdad que sería gostoso. Ya veremos.
> 
> Alemania solo una vez NO ha pasado la fase de grupos del Mundial, justo en 2018. Que pase 2 veces seguidas sería una debacle histórica gordísima (Si ya lo fue en 2018...).



Cuidadín con los japos no nos la líen a nosotros.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Deulufeu ha resucitado un par de veces siendo aniquilado por luis enrique



Joder pues yo no le ví en la lista de tu Lopetegui para el mundial de Rusia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder pues yo no le ví en la lista de tu Lopetegui para el mundial de Rusia



normal...Un par de años antes habia RESUCITADO en el milan 

pero sabes que hizo REGRESAR al barca de luis enrique donde chupo banquillo toda la temporada... ahora marco 16 goles en el calcio con el udinese...pero obviametne no va a regresas


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> normal...Un par de años antes habia RESUCITADO en el milan
> 
> pero sabes que hizo REGRESAR al barca de luis enrique donde chupo banquillo toda la temporada... ahora marco 16 goles en el calcio con el udinese...pero obviametne no va a regresas



Normal no, simplemente Lopetegui podía haberle convocado para el mundial y no le convocó...porque no quiso.

No sé por qué L.E. tiene que ponerle en el Barsa

¿L.E. tiene que ponerle en el Barsa porque el jugador es buenísimo pero Lopetegui no le tiene que llamar para el mundial aunque sepa que es buenísimo?


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Ho quién juega?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ho quién juega?






Esto y a las 6 el Gales-Ucrania. El que gane va al mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Pobre Bale, se queda sin Mundial.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080538
> 
> 
> Esto y a las 6 el Gales-Ucrania. El que gane va al mundial



El gales Ukraina



http://lalastreams.me/streams/?stream=125102706?sid=1417929


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El gales Ukraina
> 
> 
> 
> http://lalastreams.me/streams/?stream=125102706?sid=1417929



Bájate al movil la app de UEFAtv. Te registras y tienes estos partidos gratis sin que se cuelguen


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bájate al movil la app de UEFAtv. Te registras y tienes estos partidos gratis sin que se cuelguen



Acabo de descubrir gracias a ti que tambien esta en pc UEFA.tv


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Coño mateu lahoz jajajajaja


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

¿A qué no sabéis quiém la va a liar digooo arbitra el Gales-Ucrania?


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿A qué no sabéis quiém la va a liar digooo arbitra el Gales-Ucrania?



Ya esta poniendo las pilas a todo el mundo...


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya esta poniendo las pilas a todo el mundo...



Ha anulado un gol de Ucrania y no sé por qué


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Joder como llueve en Gales, que envidia...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ha anulado un gol de Ucrania y no sé por qué



En el minuto 2 ya llevaba dos amarillas...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ha anulado un gol de Ucrania y no sé por qué



Es raro, porque tiene que ganar ucrania...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL de Bale....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿A qué no sabéis quiém la va a liar digooo arbitra el Gales-Ucrania?



*Referee: *Antonio Mateu, Spain


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL de Bale....



Como corre el cabron de bale con gales


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como corre el cabron de bale con gales



Esta sin equipo o le queda algun año con el madrit?


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ha anulado un gol de Ucrania y no sé por qué



arbitro proruso.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta sin equipo o le queda algun año con el madrit?



Que va, el contrato del madrid cumple el 30 junio, luego ya es libre, a ver donde acaba, porque hasta ha sonado para el atletico de madrid


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

La ha tenido ucrania clarita...


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

*Los locos resultados de la Nations League*


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es raro, porque tiene que ganar ucrania...



¿Por qué? ¿por la invasión? que vaaa


Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL de Bale....



Lo ha metido Yarmolenko en propia meta


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que va, el contrato del madrid cumple el 30 junio, luego ya es libre, a ver donde acaba, porque hasta ha sonado para el atletico de madrid



Yo me le traía, pero es cierto que es una moneda al aire...

Realmente nadie le debería de fichar con el problema de disciplina que tiene. Al margen de que seguro que se sube a la parra con el sueldo


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> arbitro proruso.



Es tonto pero nada de eso que dices...de todas formas Ucrania con lo que está haciendo no se va a clasificar


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

RDT de titular...


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los locos resultados de la Nations League*



Lo de croacia chirria un poco. El resto tampoco es para tanto.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

La ha tenido ucrania, pero son muy malos...


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de croacia chirria un poco. El resto tampoco es para tanto.



Se diría que Bélgica no se ha tomado el partido en serio

Es demigrante que te metan una pana así (1-4) aunque sea Holanda


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La ha tenido ucrania, pero son muy malos...



Y Gales podía ir ya 2-0


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Al palo gales, tiene el partido bien controlado de momento


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> RDT de titular...



Suena para el Aleti...pfffff


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

¡¡Tenemos once de España!!

Esta es la propuesta de Luis Enrique:* Unai Simón; Carvajal, Eric García, Iñigo Martínez, Marcos Alonso; Rodri, Gavi, Koke; Sarabia, Dani Olmo y Raúl de Tomás.*


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Suena para el Aleti...pfffff










Para eso que se queden con Morata...



.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Para eso que se queden con Morata...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Suena tmb RDT y fuerte  mas vale lo malo conocido, que bueno por conocer....


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al palo gales, tiene el partido bien controlado de momento



Que se anden con el bolo colgando que el que perdona palma


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se diría que Bélgica no se ha tomado el partido en serio
> 
> Es demigrante que te metan una pana así (1-4) aunque sea Holanda



Ya, pero por eso mismo. En partidos entre rivales de nivel si no estas bien te pintan la boca. 

Que hungria gane en su estadio a inglaterra o que dinamarca le gane a francia no me parece un sorpreson. Es un poco como portugal empatando en España.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Para eso que se queden con Morata...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Claro...es que es eso

si me traes a RTD para suplir a Suárez entonces mejor quedarte con Morata que ya sabes que los 15 goles los mete.

RDT es una incógnita. Su manager debe ser amiguete también de Luis Enrique


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que se anden con el bolo colgando que el que perdona palma



Pues esta apretando ahora fuerte ucrania, cuidado y bale lo cambiaron ya....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Y yo me pregunto como puede ser que un país esté en guerra y tenga a su selección jugando aquí y las gradas llenas.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ya, pero por eso mismo. En partidos entre rivales de nivel si no estas bien te pintan la boca.
> 
> Que hungria gane en su estadio a inglaterra o que dinamarca le gane a francia no me parece un sorpreson. Es un poco como portugal empatando en España.



Lo de Hungría, Dinamarca y Portugal no es ninguna sorpresa...

El partido de Croacia-Austria no le ví


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro...es que es eso
> 
> si me traes a RTD para suplir a Suárez entonces mejor quedarte con Morata que ya sabes que los 15 goles los mete.
> 
> RDT es una incógnita. Su manager debe ser amiguete también de Luis Enrique



Eso es verdad TRD es una incógnita en grandes clubes, mientras Morralla sabes que 10 goles te hace.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues esta apretando ahora fuerte ucrania, cuidado y bale lo cambiaron ya....



Está acabada Ucrania


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de Hungría, Dinamarca y Portugal no es ninguna sorpresa...
> 
> El partido de Croacia-Austria no le ví



Hombre, aunque sea liga A, lo de Hungría sí es un sorpresón, y que Dinamarca gane en Francia también. Y una Austria de segundo nivel ganarle a Croacia en Croacia, también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Está acabada Ucrania



5 minutos. Los galeses tirándose al suelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

¿Ha estado Gales en algún mundial?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 5 minutos. Los galeses tirándose al suelo.



Claro ya no se va a jugar nada

lo que no ganas en 90 minutos no lo ganas en 5 con arreones a no ser que tengas benzemas de la vida


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Hay mucho ucraniano entre el publico, no estaban llamados a filas?


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Ha estado Gales en algún mundial?



Si, solo en uno, el de 1958, ha llovido


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay mucho ucraniano entre el publico, no estaban llamados a filas?



Es que tienen pies planos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, solo en uno, el de 1958, ha llovido



Y les dejamos fuera nosotros en 1986.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues esta apretando ahora fuerte ucrania, cuidado y bale lo cambiaron ya....



En qué canal lo estais viendo?


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Se acabó.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En qué canal lo estais viendo?



Ya termino el partido, gales al mundial


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En qué canal lo estais viendo?











UEFA.tv


Always Football. Always On. Register for free to watch live streaming of UEFA’s Youth, Women’s and Futsal competitions, highlights, classic matches, live UEFA draw coverage and much more.




www.uefa.tv





Pero ya ha acabado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Gales al grupo B con inglaterra, EEUU e Iran. Inglaterra clara 1ª y gales puede disputar la 2ª plaza.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Madre mia, hay un partido amistoso ahora en el campo del osasuna entre Argentina y Estonia, apasionante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> UEFA.tv
> 
> 
> Always Football. Always On. Register for free to watch live streaming of UEFA’s Youth, Women’s and Futsal competitions, highlights, classic matches, live UEFA draw coverage and much more.
> ...



Acabo de ver que luego juega la selección...eso en que canal es, Telecinco?


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de ver que luego juega la selección...eso en que canal es, Telecinco?



Juega Rep. Checa contra España en TVE1, no das ni una


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Juega Rep. Checa contra España en TVE1, no das ni una



Descartado Antu Fasi por cierto.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de ver que luego juega la selección...eso en que canal es, Telecinco?



En TVE1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Juega Rep. Checa contra España en TVE1, no das ni una



Joder el Ferrer de los cojones otra vez....que pongan a mamadous a retransmitir que no notamos la diferencia.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, aunque sea liga A, lo de Hungría sí es un sorpresón, y que Dinamarca gane en Francia también. Y una Austria de segundo nivel ganarle a Croacia en Croacia, también.



Lo de Hungría quizá aunque a mi Inglaterra me parece buen equipo y punto. Los hay mejores. Dinamarca no es sorpresa en absoluto porque tiene bloque e hicieron una EURO buenísima quedando cuartos. Y Croacia no sé en qué nivel están. En la Euro estuvieron fatal contra España muy inferiores todo el partido salvo el arreón final, y luego en la prórroga otra vez España fué mucho mejor. Aunque Austria son poca cosa plantaron batalla a Italia así que que sin haberlo visto tampoco me extraña que ganen a la Croacia que conozco.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Descartado Antu Fasi por cierto.



Normal, acaba de salir de la lesión y luis enrique se lo lleva ya a la selección, pero tmb dijo que como hay 4 partidos repartira minutos para todos tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En TVE1



Sigues sin fumar gañan?


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






lalastreams.me


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Luego vuelvo para presenciar el espectáculo...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigues sin fumar gañan?



Si, sigo, pero tengo mis dias...


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si, sigo, pero tengo mis dias...



Animo, no decaigas


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

estoy viendo el resumen de Croacia y vaya 3 golazos de Austria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de Hungría quizá aunque a mi Inglaterra me parece buen equipo y punto. Los hay mejores. Dinamarca no es sorpresa en absoluto porque tiene bloque e hicieron una EURO buenísima quedando cuartos. Y Croacia no sé en qué nivel están. En la Euro estuvieron fatal contra España muy inferiores todo el partido salvo el arreón final, y luego en la prórroga otra vez España fué mucho mejor. Aunque Austria son poca cosa plantaron batalla a Italia así que que sin haberlo visto tampoco me extraña que ganen a la Croacia que conozco.



Dinamarca es un muy buen rival, pero ganar en Francia sigue siendo un sorpresón. Croacia es una selección que va a menos, pero ni de lejos para perder con Austria y en Croacia. Austria no es un rival de segunda, por eso estuvieron en la euro, pero es un rival de los peores de la liga A.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Normal, acaba de salir de la lesión y luis enrique se lo lleva ya a la selección, pero tmb dijo que como hay 4 partidos repartira minutos para todos tmb



Entonces no te lo lleves. Gerard estaba para ir, por ejemplo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Animo, no decaigas



No era así.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dinamarca es un muy buen rival, pero ganar en Francia sigue siendo un sorpresón. Croacia es una selección que va a menos, pero ni de lejos para perder con Austria y en Croacia. Austria no es un rival de segunda, por eso estuvieron en la euro, pero es un rival de los peores de la liga A.



Francia no es un equipo tan bueno en realidad. Es junto a Brasil el máximo favorito a ganar el mundial porque tiene 15 estrellas o más, pero no es un equipo ojo...

Como equipo campeón del mundo es peor equipo de lo que era España cuando era campeón del mundo. Son vulnerables si les quitas el balón y dependen de destellos de sus estrellas.

Lo malo es que eso es muchísimo más que lo que tienen los demás, pero vamos que no es una sorpresa que pierdan con Dinamarca, España o equipos de nivel.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Pues ya que habláis de no fumar hoy cumplo 2 años sin fumar


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Varios heridos colombianos en murcia tras un amistoso entre colombia y arabia. Vienen los mejores...









Vergüenza: pelea de hinchas en amistoso de Colombia, hay heridos


Aficionados de América y Cali se enfrentaron con armas cortopunzantes, antes del partido con Arabia.




www.futbolred.com


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

8 cambios en España


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Qué bonita Praga. Es el lugar del mundo dónde están la mujeres más guapas o por lo menos dónde más bizcochitos ví


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Francia no es un equipo tan bueno en realidad. Es junto a Brasil el máximo favorito a ganar el mundial porque tiene 15 estrellas o más, pero no es un equipo ojo...
> 
> Como equipo campeón del mundo es peor equipo de lo que era España cuando era campeón del mundo. Son vulnerables si les quitas el balón y dependen de destellos de sus estrellas.
> 
> Lo malo es que eso es muchísimo más que lo que tienen los demás, pero vamos que no es una sorpresa que pierdan con Dinamarca, España o equipos de nivel.



Lo dije el otro día: anarquía pura y dura. Se vió en la euro. Pueden ganar el mundial o caer en primera fase como pasó en 2010. Es lo que tiene una selección con jugadores desarraigados.
En cambio Argentina ha crecido como equipo.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 8 cambios en España



Pues hay que ganar como sea


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Normal no, simplemente Lopetegui podía haberle convocado para el mundial y no le convocó...porque no quiso.
> 
> No sé por qué L.E. tiene que ponerle en el Barsa
> 
> ¿L.E. tiene que ponerle en el Barsa porque el jugador es buenísimo pero Lopetegui no le tiene que llamar para el mundial aunque sepa que es buenísimo?



No no recuerdas?..resucitó en el Milan pero volvió al barca donde Luis enrique lo derroyo mentalmente.y claro Lopetegui si no jugabas no te convocaba a diferencia de luchó ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Ansu Fatu fuera de la convocatoria


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo dije el otro día: anarquía pura y dura. Se vió en la euro. Pueden ganar el mundial o caer en primera fase como pasó en 2010. Es lo que tiene una selección con jugadores desarraigados.
> En cambio Argentina ha crecido como equipo.



Pero los boludos tienen mucha Messidependencia

El otro día contra Italia tiraba del carro que no veas. Sin él no ganan y menos con tanta autoridad. Como un día se les rompa no sé si van a saber pasar sin él y mucho menos si se lesiona en un mundial que son ya 35 tacos los que va a cumplir


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

El otro día Italia tenía 6 bajas en el torneo de la galleta


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No no recuerdas?..resucitó en el Milan pero volvió al barca donde Luis enrique lo derroyo mentalmente.y claro Lopetegui si no jugabas no te convocaba a diferencia de luchó ..



Si, claro claro...lo que tú digas

Lopetegui no le convocó porque no quiso y daba igual si jugaba o no porque todos os seleccionadores llevan gente que no juega...Llevó delanteros peores que él y se equivocó


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Gol?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Empieza bien lucho


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Gol por culpa de Carvajal


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol?



Siii, no hay fuera de juego, gol de los checos, que dormido ha salido españa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si, claro claro...lo que tú digas
> 
> Lopetegui no le convocó porque no quiso y daba igual si jugaba o no porque todos os seleccionadores llevan gente que no juega...Llevó delanteros peores que él y se equivocó



Costa y aspas peores?..!ni de coña..si no jugabas Lope no te convocaba


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Pues nada,sigamos jugando con Eric Garcia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Gol de Suiza.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Costa y aspas peores?..!ni de coña..si no jugabas Lope no te convocaba



El otro brazuca que llevó era peor que Deulofeu


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Marca Suiza...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Ah autobus previsible..y ponemos al bajito de Tñrdt


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Venga, a sobar la pelota y ellos a la contra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El otro brazuca que llevó era peor que Deulofeu



Quién?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues nada,sigamos jugando con Eric Garcia.



Pero si el que la ha cagado es Carvajal


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Marca Suiza...



Anulado por mano, portugal 0 - suiza 0


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Quién?



El otro que llevó que jugaba en el Valencia...no me acuerdo como se llama ahora


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si el que la ha cagado es Carvajal



Pero está Eric por ahí, que les pone nerviosos a todos. Con Nacho eso no pasa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y Raúl albiol en casa


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si el que la ha cagado es Carvajal



Que no, ha sido pasividad de todo el equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El otro que llevó que jugaba en el Valencia...no me acuerdo como se llama ahora



Rodrigo..eso marcaba goles en esa época..no como Luis Enrique que lo convocaba con 1 gol en toda la temporada en el leeds


----------



## Hamtel (5 Jun 2022)

Que echen a Lucho y pongan al jardinero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y esto es la definición de defensa de balonmano


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que no, ha sido pasividad de todo el equipo



Es el que ha roto el fuera de juego


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y Rafa mir en casa


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y Rafa mir en casa



Mira en eso llevas razón

Pero tal y como está esto ni con ese abrimos la lata


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira en eso llevas razón
> 
> Pero tal y como está esto ni con ese abrimos la lata



Y ni con un abrelatas tampoco  madre mia que mal esta el equipo...


----------



## BTK (5 Jun 2022)

Cuántos años va a estar Rivero aburriendo al personal con esas narraciones dignas de un funeral


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y ni con un abrelatas tampoco  madre mia que mal esta el equipo...



Dice el locutor que L.E. está tirando botellas al suelo del cabreo que tiene


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Cuántos años va a estar Rivero aburriendo al personal con esas narraciones dignas de un funeral



Pues los mismos que el del gol de señor  

Que por cierto tiene una enfermedad degenerativa el hombre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Genial una defensa de hasta 8 manacos checosy ponemos al bajito rdt jugando de espaldas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues los mismos que el del gol de señor
> 
> Que por cierto tiene una enfermedad degenerativa el hombre



un respeto para De la Casa.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> un respeto para De la Casa.



Pues antes del mundial y las eurocopas 2008 y 2012, la euro del 64 y el 12-1 junto al oro olimpico fueron nuestros mayores logros


----------



## BTK (5 Jun 2022)

Hay 0 jugadores diferenciales en este equipo, no hay uno que venga a recibirla y sea capaz de romper líneas o de crear desequilibrio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues antes del mundial y las eurocopas 2008 y 2012, la euro del 64 y el 12-1 junto al oro olimpico fueron nuestros mayores logros



Cuarto puesto en un mundial..y una plata en amberes...
Pero luego es una sucesión de robos como ante Italia en 1934...
Chorradas políticas como franco decidiendo no viajar a Moscú..
Chorradas como el supuesto aviso sobre kubala ante su pasaporte...
Chorradas como ganar 4 a 1 ante turquía.perder 1a0 en la vuelta.y ser eliminado por un niño metiendo la mano en un sombrero..
Y la crisis de los 70.80


----------



## Tackler (5 Jun 2022)

España aburre hasta a una mosca. Esa manera de sacar un córner de mierda es increíble. Cuando cualquier país saca un córner es una ocasión peligrosísima de gol. Cuando los saca España es la risa, es como tirar a la basura la ocasión del corner y seguir haciendo lo de siempre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Hay 0 jugadores diferenciales en este equipo, no hay uno que venga a recibirla y sea capaz de romper líneas o de crear desequilibrio.



Raúl de tomas entre 5 armarios solo y recibíendo de espaldas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> España aburre hasta a una mosca. Esa manera de sacar un córner de mierda es increíble. Cuando cualquier país saca un córner es una ocasión peligrosísima de gol. Cuando los saca España es la risa, es como tirar a la basura la ocasión del corner y seguir haciendo lo de siempre.



Si que tiempos cuando estaban ramos y costa para clavar los corners


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Desastre de selección

Lo vuelvo a repetir, somos la próxima Italia 

Ahora mismo, los partidos contra suiza son una final para no descender


----------



## Tackler (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si que tiempos cuando estaban ramos y costa para clavar los corners




Y el gol de Puyi a... ALEMANIA


Otro puto saque de esquina de mierda por cierto...


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Joe Portugal 3- Suiza 0 ya


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y otro corner desperdiciado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Y el gol de Puyi a... ALEMANIA



Ya pero digo tiempos más recientes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe Portugal 3- Suiza 0 ya



Nos viene bien ese resultado de cara a evitar el descenso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nos viene bien ese resultado de cara a evitar el descenso



A quién le importa este torneo..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Ha perdido ucrania

Se esfuma el efecto Eurovisión en el mundial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Ey os acordáis cuando con Lopetegui se chutaba siempre a puerta como fuese?y hasta se ponían a DOS delanteros y todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha perdido ucrania
> 
> Se esfuma el efecto Eurovisión en el mundial



Bale venía fresco de tocarse las pelotas toda la temporada


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Goool de Gavi


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

Gol de Gabi agoreros


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Goool de españa de gavi, que los checos estaban con 10 en el campo


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

GOL y a la que salta melafo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de Gabi agoreros



Si por el primer tiro a PUERTA..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Goool de Gavi



Dicen que la madre acaba de gritar: Geri métemela toda


----------



## Tackler (5 Jun 2022)

Hijo de puta por donde la ha metido. Es el único junto a Ansu Fati que tiene magia que saca de la nada.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Jun 2022)

El único peligro son los centros a la frontal de Carvajal...


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Argentina 5 - Estonia 0 y los 5 goles de Mesii, hay portero en estonia ?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Desastre de selección
> 
> Lo vuelvo a repetir, somos la próxima Italia
> 
> Ahora mismo, los partidos contra suiza son una final para no descender



Ahora mismo la que va a descender es Suiza así que tranqui las cabras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Llego para la segunda parte pero ya veo que España pierde.....


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha perdido ucrania
> 
> Se esfuma el efecto Eurovisión en el mundial



Con lo que ha hecho no me extraña

Es como si ni hubieran cantado...asi no puedes ganar si no compites


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llego para la segunda parte pero ya veo que España pierde.....



Si le da por CHUTAR a puerta ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con lo que ha hecho no me extraña
> 
> Es como si ni hubieran cantado...asi no puedes ganar si no compites



Bale venía fresco tras tocarse las pelotas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Hijo de puta por donde la ha metido. Es el único junto a Ansu Fati que tiene magia que saca de la nada.



El negro que está fuera de la lista?..


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Porque estaba en el PSG supongo


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llego para la segunda parte pero ya veo que España pierde.....



Si vamos empate, tron...


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llego para la segunda parte pero ya veo que España pierde.....



Que va, no te enteras ni del NO-DO van 1-1


----------



## Hamtel (5 Jun 2022)

Ferrán Martinez dice el subnormal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Pobre Raúl de tomas siempre luchó lo pone en la peor disposición táctica posible


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Bien Carvajal


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

De la que nos hemos librado pensaba que nos enchufaban el segundo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ferrán Martinez dice el subnormal



Mejor asín a que le llamen Fernando Torres


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bale venía fresco tras tocarse las pelotas



Eso no ha tenido nada que ver y lo sabes, andarrios


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Que cojones hace marcos Alonso jugando a pierna cambiada?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Jun 2022)

A ver cuando sale la oposicion para comentarista de TVE, ya es hora de jubilar al que esta.

"Ferran martinez"

"La juega Raul Gonzalez, perdo Raul de Tomas"

"Gol de Salinas!!"


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

Hoy todavía nos la enchvfan como una manguera


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy todavía nos la enchvfan como una manguera



La que ha fallao el delantero checo, solo ante el portero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Ni un pase bueno a rdt


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

Este entrenador es un gilipollas de la vida, cada dia lo tengo mas claro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Madre mía los comentaristas de TVE...cuánta emocion le ponen ehhh


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Pobre Raúl de Tomás siempre lo pone en el peor posición posible


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Jode ausencio y morralla..la pareja de oro...


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Este entrenador es un gilipollas de la vida, cada dia lo tengo mas claro...



¿por qué?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Al palo Asensio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Ahí madre Marquiños assunsao jr


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Al palo ausencio


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Este entrenador es un gilipollas de la vida, cada dia lo tengo mas claro...



Suena Marcelino


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Ferran Martínez habrá salido para que le cuelguen balones por alto, no?

El problema, es que igual se lía y la remata con las manos


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Vaya gol no me jodas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y otro gol gilopollas. Y albiol en casa


----------



## Edge2 (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿por qué?



GOL de Chequia...


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Somos muy malos en defensa, golazo de los checos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Bien ERIC GARCÍA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Joder que golazo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Patético central


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Eric garcia, Busquets con 50 años, Ferrán, morralla....este tío es un impresentable


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Pero tenemos la possessió

La posesión de balón está 26-74 a favor de España.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Patético central



No es de goma ¿eh? ese balón no se puede coger de esa forma


----------



## Hamtel (5 Jun 2022)

Eric tiene nivel para jugar en el Eibar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Jun 2022)

Luis Enrique yo creo que para el proximo partido buscara otro central que sustituya a Eric Garcia, a ver que hay en la cantera del Barcelona


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y que hace marcos Alonso fuera de su sitio?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajajaja joder eric garcia.
Otra vez


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Al palo Ferrán


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Al palo ferran


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja joder eric garcia.
> Otra vez



No, otra vez no porque el otro gol es culpa de Carvajal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Luis Enrique yo creo que para el proximo partido buscara otro central que sustituya a Eric Garcia, a ver que hay en la cantera del Barcelona



Está piqué en chequia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y no hay más delanteros para remontar


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y no hay más delanteros para remontar



Si delanteros ya hay de sobra

Lo que hace falta es dar bien el último pase y enchufarla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si delanteros ya hay de sobra
> 
> Lo que hace falta es dar bien el último pase y enchufarla



Para dar el último pad hay que chutar.como en esa época lejana de 2018 con Lopetegui


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

Ausencio, Morralla, Carvajal, Eric García, Sarabia, etc... parecemos una selección de descartes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si delanteros ya hay de sobra
> 
> Lo que hace falta es dar bien el último pase y enchufarla



Claro y ansu Fatu romperia está defensa de balonmano checaceh?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y otra vez atrás y atras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y otra mala entrega de Marcos Alonso porque está jugando a pie cambiado


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo es posible que un corner termine con el balón en nvestro área sin que perdamos la posesión?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Esto está acabado ya me temo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esto está acabado ya me temo



Lo de sacar al nigga para que marque no es muy de este equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Pero probar a chutar cojones


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Le acaban de hacer al Penaldo una parada descomunal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de sacar al nigga para que marque no es muy de este equipo



El ansu Fatu aparte de ser canijo.no está en la lista


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de sacar al nigga para que marque no es muy de este equipo



No está en el banquillo creo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Inaudito hemos chutado a puerta en el 86


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Jun 2022)

Son malos con avaricia. Espero que acabe pronto y hagan limpia comenzando por el entrenador. No juegan a nada. Equipo formado por reservas.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esto está acabado ya me temo



Y el jueves españa juega en Suiza, pinta mal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y otra cagada de Eric García


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Goooool


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Menuda tela...denigrancia extrema....


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

Paquismo inside


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Joder goooooooooooooool de españa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y si hay chip a que viene lo del var?


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Venga que todavia ganamos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joder goooooooooooooool de españa




Siii joder siiii!!! Fiesta!!! Desenfreno!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Venga que todavia ganamos



Pues solo 3 min de descuento...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Venga que todavia ganamos



Esa es la actituc


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Estamos listos para ganar el mundial

Sólo tenemos que tener la misma potra en todos los partidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Pau torres y albiol son la mejor pareja d centrales pero el cateto de Gijón no se entera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Dos minutos y se ponen a hacer rondos en defensa.....


----------



## Zarpa (5 Jun 2022)

Han descubierto los centros


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues solo 3 min de descuento...



4


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

Es que son malos, pero malos a rabiar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y dale con tocar y tocar cojones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Aguas oscuras

Si es que el jefe de programación de rtve es un cachondo


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Bueno pues esto estaba perdido y se ha empatado holles


----------



## Hamtel (5 Jun 2022)

Bordalás selecció


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que son malos, pero malos a rabiar



Los checos o los españoles ?


----------



## jus (5 Jun 2022)

Me podéis decir el resumen del partido? Yo no lo he podido ver.

Mucho Tiki Taka y alguna cagada de algún defensa imagino no? 

Y el entrenador con la flor en el culo por empatar al final


----------



## Tackler (5 Jun 2022)

Es increíble cómo República Checa crea peligro hasta pegando un pelotazo de una falta casi desde el mediocampo. Al final empatamos sufriendo y nos meten dos goles que son por culpa de fallos gordos. Nosotros para marcar tenemos que abrir un muro y ellos solo correr a un pase largo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

Y dale con t


Tackler dijo:


> Es increíble cómo República Checa crea peligro hasta pegando un pelotazo de una falta casi desde el mediocampo. Al final empatamos sufriendo y nos meten dos goles que son por culpa de fallos gordos. Nosotros para marcar tenemos que abrir un muro y ellos solo correr a un pase largo.



Y sabes cómo se soluciona eso antes..con 2 delanteros arriba y 4 centrocampistas


----------



## das kind (5 Jun 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Hay 0 jugadores diferenciales en este equipo, no hay uno que venga a recibirla y sea capaz de romper líneas o de crear desequilibrio.



Pedri, pero no está disponible.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Me podéis decir el resumen del partido? Yo no lo he podido ver.
> 
> Mucho Tiki Taka y alguna cagada de algún defensa imagino no?
> 
> Y el entrenador con la flor en el culo por empatar al final



Lo de siempre como con georgia y grecia...90% de posesión hasta que pierdes y Lucho se convierte en Camacho con centros a la olla.


----------



## das kind (5 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Me podéis decir el resumen del partido? Yo no lo he podido ver.



Han enfocado a la madre de Gavi y del resto no me acuerdo.


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Mañana Croacia-Francia 20:45


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los checos o los españoles ?



Para el nivel que se presvpone, los españoles, mientras que en España se tocan los cojones a dos manos hasta mediados de Agosto, los rivales de hoy el 1 de Juliio tienen que estar ya preparando para las rondas de clasificación de la Conference Lig / Europa League, ni siquiera me recverdo algvno que vaya a jugar la champions


----------



## das kind (5 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pau torres y albiol son la mejor pareja d centrales pero el cateto de Gijón no se entera



Albiol e Íñigo.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

*Iñigo no disipa las dudas*

*España* vuelve a tropezar, esta vez contra la *República Checa*, y se complica la vida en la *Nations League*. *Iñigo Martínez* evitó un mal mayor empatando en el 89'.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Jun 2022)

Joder, ¿pero qué esperáis de está pachanga en junio, justo al final de la liga? En fin, toca ganar a Suiza y ver que hacen el otro partido.

España no pierde, pero tampoco gana.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Jun 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Han enfocado a la madre de Gavi y del resto no me acuerdo.



Estaba con Geri ?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Jun 2022)

Tenían que haber puesto a Mingueza...


----------



## das kind (5 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Estaba con Geri ?



Pero, ¿es verdad que se la está fockando? 

Si es así, mis respetos (y envidia insana, joder).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Joder, ¿pero qué esperáis de está pachanga en junio, justo al final de la liga? En fin, toca ganar a Suiza y ver que hacen el otro partido.
> 
> España no pierde, pero tampoco gana.



suiza hara la defensa de piqueros


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Jun 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pero, ¿es verdad que se la está fockando?
> 
> Si es así, mis respetos (y envidia insana, joder).



La gente habla por hablar, si todavía fuera la hermana...


----------



## das kind (6 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> La gente habla por hablar, si todavía fuera la hermana...



Sí, es probable que no sea verdad; pero está tremenda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

Ey los checos van a sacarte un 541...que hacer...pues pones a rdt a espaldas de portería para que sea arrollado cada vez que le den un balón cada 20 minutos más o menos ..de que sirve tener 3 delanteros si no dan apoyo al 9 puro..


----------



## jus (6 Jun 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Lo de siempre como con georgia y grecia...90% de posesión hasta que pierdes y Lucho se convierte en Camacho con centros a la olla.



Entonces un puro rollo. Hablé con mi padre y se quejó de lo mismo.

Yo por eso no puedo ver el juego de la puta selección de mierda esta. Quiero que gane? Si, pero sabes que la selección debe hacerlo todo perfecto y que le salga bien para ganar.

Por eso quiero que el Barça pierda a todo porque es infumable verles jugar a esto. Fútbol control puro y racano sin buscar desbordes o alternativas.

Es jugar a lo seguro y eso solo asegura el tedio del espectador


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Jun 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Joder, ¿pero qué esperáis de está pachanga en junio, justo al final de la liga? En fin, toca ganar a Suiza y ver que hacen el otro partido.
> 
> España no pierde, pero tampoco gana.



Se espera que sean profesionales. Si no quieren que lo digan y que vengan otros con más ilusión.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Jun 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pedri, pero no está disponible.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se espera que sean profesionales. Si no quieren que lo digan y que vengan otros con más ilusión.



Es un tema mental, con todo ya acabado te vas a jugar una competición de "amistosos". Luis Enrique tiene que llevar a los mejores pero que estén a tope física y mentalmente es muy difícil.

Fíjate que es muy habitual que en el primer partido de una euro o mundial los favoritos lo pasen mal, después suelen ir mejorando, pero el primero se suele sufrir, España es un ejemplo de eso. Después pillan ritmo competitivo y suelen estar arriba. España gano el mundial perdiendo el primer partido contra Suiza. Italia en el mundial de España empato los 3 de su grupo, dando pena, pero después se llevo el mundial.

Y si en esas condiciones te enfrentas a equipos medianamente competitivos pues cuesta mucho mas. Yo creo que en nuestro grupo Suiza es la María, por lo hay que ganarla si o si y no perder el paso respecto a los otros dos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Es un tema mental, con todo ya acabado te vas a jugar una competición de "amistosos". Luis Enrique tiene que llevar a los mejores pero que estén a tope física y mentalmente es muy difícil.
> 
> Fíjate que es muy habitual que en el primer partido de una euro o mundial los favoritos lo pasen mal, después suelen ir mejorando, pero el primero se suele sufrir, España es un ejemplo de eso. Después pillan ritmo competitivo y suelen estar arriba. España gano el mundial perdiendo el primer partido contra Suiza. Italia en el mundial de España empato los 3 de su grupo, dando pena, pero después se llevo el mundial.
> 
> Y si en esas condiciones te enfrentas a equipos medianamente competitivos pues cuesta mucho mas. Yo creo que en nuestro grupo Suiza es la María, por lo hay que ganarla si o si y no perder el paso respecto a los otros dos.



Esto es un torneo inventado por Ceferino para acabar con los amistosos..y quedarse con la pasta que daban las tvs.
Es una confederaciones 2.0 un zurullo..y encima no ganas nada útil ..véase como mejoro el nivel de la Europa league cuando ganarla te da una plaza de champions


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Es un tema mental, con todo ya acabado te vas a jugar una competición de "amistosos". Luis Enrique tiene que llevar a los mejores pero que estén a tope física y mentalmente es muy difícil.
> 
> Fíjate que es muy habitual que en el primer partido de una euro o mundial los favoritos lo pasen mal, después suelen ir mejorando, pero el primero se suele sufrir, España es un ejemplo de eso. Después pillan ritmo competitivo y suelen estar arriba. España gano el mundial perdiendo el primer partido contra Suiza. Italia en el mundial de España empato los 3 de su grupo, dando pena, pero después se llevo el mundial.
> 
> Y si en esas condiciones te enfrentas a equipos medianamente competitivos pues cuesta mucho mas. Yo creo que en nuestro grupo Suiza es la María, por lo hay que ganarla si o si y no perder el paso respecto a los otros dos.



La Maria ? la pepa, pero si en la eurocopa España tuvo que recurrir a la tanda de penalltys para eliminar a suiza, aunque ayer Portugal le metio 4 (tienen delanteros que meten goles). A España ahora mismo le puede ganar hasta la republica checa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La Maria ? la pepa, pero si en la eurocopa España tuvo que recurrir a la tanda de penalltys para eliminar a suiza, aunque ayer Portugal le metio 4 (tienen delanteros que meten goles). A España ahora mismo le puede ganar hasta la republica checa



Hombre obvio no es lo mismo enfrentarse en este amistoso que el año pasado ..de una suiza que es conocida por su defensa de piqueros que hundieron a mpape y demás negratas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2022)

Suiza saldrá con otra defensa de piqueros un 541. Obviamente no vas a romperla con Rdt recibiendo el balón de espaldas ...
Para eso haber convocado a Rafa mir y poner a los otros 2 delanteros pegados al área y no en el banderín de corner


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches, dominando croacia a francia...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

La ha tenido budimir pero en vez pasar ha querido rematar él...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

Gol anulado a la frans


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

Esperemos que saquen a mbappe benzema y al grisman...


----------



## barullo (6 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esperemos que saquen a mbappe benzema y al grisman...



Eso...y que se rompan los 3 para 9 meses y un día


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

Gol de Rabiot creo...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Jun 2022)

Croacia - Francia y no lo emiten, este país es una pvta basvra


----------



## Suprimo (6 Jun 2022)

Revisado y es penal a favor de Croacia, menvdo canteo


PD Empata Croacia


----------



## Suprimo (6 Jun 2022)

La que ha tenido Francia


----------



## Suprimo (6 Jun 2022)

Pves otro día más con otro resultado simpático, ni Francia ni Croacia van a ser lideres de su grvpo


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

*A Ansu el récord le duró poco y por poco*


----------



## barullo (6 Jun 2022)

No, no es malo

Le pasa lo que a casi todos los españoles: muy técnicos, muy filigranas pero les cuesta muchísimo marcar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Croacia - Francia y no lo emiten, este país es una pvta basvra



Ninguna cadena ha comprado la nations.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pves otro día más con otro resultado simpático, ni Francia ni Croacia van a ser lideres de su grvpo



Y Dinamarca se pone con 6.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguna cadena ha comprado la nations.



Prefieren emitir telebasvra en lvgar de deportes en directo (Nadal el otro día lo vi en un restarante en DMAX...); no se han movido ni aunque sólo sea la división A, Benzemá y Modric no vienen precisamente de un Getafe por la permanencia, salen la audiencias y se sorprenden de que les caen en picado, no creo que sea por el canon a pagar y si los publicistas les pagan menos por un partido me entraría la risa porque demvestra que la tele ha quedado para charos y ancianos anclados en conceptos de hace 15 años; y tanta hostia con la TDT y al final hay tres, dos repatiendose el pastel y una que es pública que sirve para pagar enchvfados

Habiendo fibra como si las cierran; cine y series, deportes, documentales, información y dibvjos animados para peques y forerocs, es literalmente todo y lo digo en sirio, la tele ha mverto antes que la radio FM, paradojas de la vida cvmple más funciones e inclvso se lleva bien con la hinternec con los podcast


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Hoy el grvpo de la mverte, Alemania - Inglaterra / Italia - Hungría y como no lo emiten van a crear un huevo de afición


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

Hay un alemania-Inglaterra ahora...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Prefieren emitir telebasvra en lvgar de deportes en directo (Nadal el otro día lo vi en un restarante en DMAX...); no se han movido ni aunque sólo sea la división A, Benzemá y Modric no vienen precisamente de un Getafe por la permanencia, salen la audiencias y se sorprenden de que les caen en picado, no creo que sea por el canon a pagar y si los publicistas les pagan menos por un partido me entraría la risa porque demvestra que la tele ha quedado para charos y ancianos anclados en conceptos de hace 15 años; y tanta hostia con la TDT y al final hay tres, dos repatiendose el pastel y una que es pública que sirve para pagar enchvfados
> 
> Habiendo fibra como si las cierran; cine y series, deportes, documentales, información y dibvjos animados para peques y forerocs, es literalmente todo y lo digo en sirio, la tele ha mverto antes que la radio FM, paradojas de la vida cvmple más funciones e inclvso se lleva bien con la hinternec con los podcast



Y el Mundial tampoco lo vamos a ver. TVE emitirá España y puede que algún buen partido. Para los fans del fútbol de selecciones es muy poco.

No tengo las audiencias pero la euro sé que tuvo mejores audiencias que programas normales.

La televisión se la han cargado por emitir basura y por querer cobrar por lo poco interesante que hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy el grvpo de la mverte, Alemania - Inglaterra / Italia - Hungría y como no lo emiten van a crear un huevo de afición



Viendo como está Alemania, no descartemos que ganen los piratas, y en el otro veremos si hungría puede tocar más los huevos.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

Ambientazo 









UEFA.tv


Always Football. Always On. Register for free to watch live streaming of UEFA’s Youth, Women’s and Futsal competitions, highlights, classic matches, live UEFA draw coverage and much more.




www.uefa.tv


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Ingleses y alemanes hincado la rodilla


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

Golazo anulado a Alemania...


----------



## barullo (7 Jun 2022)

Si teneis smart tv y os registrais en uefatv podeis ver los partidos con el navegador web a pantalla completa como si fuera el PC


----------



## barullo (7 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Golazo anulado a Alemania...



Arbitra otro liante


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Gol de Barella, Italia se pone primera de grupo


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Italia 2-0, bvena jvgada


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

8 minutos de añadido en alemania? Algo me he perdido...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

8' de añadido en el Ale-Ing, he llegado un pelín tarde pero esto


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

Joder que remate del Saka ese...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 8 minutos de añadido en alemania? Algo me he perdido...



Lesión de Phillips por lo visto


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Arbitra otro liante



Cencerro grande poniendo 8 de añadido en la primera parte.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lesión de Phillips por lo visto



No han perdido ese tiempo ni de broma. 
Tb el VAR estuvo un ratillo, pero vamos, es un cachondeo los añadidos.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Por sierto, el Rubi es un máquina, 100% ADN españó








Rubiales enchufó en la RFEF a la modelo Brigit Tenorio, con la que mantiene una relación


Los cuatro años de mandato de Rubiales al frente de la Federación arrojan varios casos de nepotismo, como el de una pareja sentimental de Rubiales, la mujer del director de Relaciones Institucionales y la hija del comisionado de Control Externo




www.elconfidencial.com












Supuestas presiones de Luis Rubiales a Pedro Sánchez en torno a la candidatura al Mundial 2030


"No es con Guirao con el que tengo que hablar. Si no puede ser no te preocupes, dejamos de lado el Mundial". Son, según el diario El Confidencial,...



www.rtve.es


----------



## barullo (7 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo un vídeo en el que sale Gavi.

Como mejore de cara a puerta en los últimos metros va a ser con el tiempo mejor que Iniesta

Menudo jugador de ser así


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Italia está on faier, al palo el posible 3-0


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

Golazo de alemania...


----------



## barullo (7 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por sierto, el Rubi es un máquina, 100% ADN españó
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya trallazo que tiene la jamba del Rubiales su puta madre


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Gol de Hungría Italia en propia pverta, se animan todos


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jun 2022)

Joder le han tirado de todo a tripier al saque de corner...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Y la tiene Hungría


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

El resvltado de Italia no lo doy por cerrado, pero el de Alemania casi segvro que ganan y eso que queda más tiempo


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Se ha venido abajo Alemania de una forma inédita, Inglaterra parece el Madrit en Champions 

PD revisión de penaltito que pitan


----------



## Suprimo (7 Jun 2022)

Empate que vuelve a favorecer hoy a Italia 

Empiezo a pensar que ha sido una gran idea hacer el torneo asín


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto España sub21 7 Malta 1..
Parece que de jóvenes jugamos con 2 delanteros


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

*Pobre Hungría, no merece ese grupo*


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

Menudos 2 golazos en el belgica polonia...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudos 2 golazos en el belgica polonia...



Yo estoy viendo el Gales-Holanda


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo el Gales-Holanda



Pues este es el mejor partido que he visto hasta ahora en el engendro este de campeonato... Muy bien carrasco...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

Golazo de De Bruyne...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Golazo de De Bruyne...





Edge2 dijo:


> Pues este es el mejor partido que he visto hasta ahora en el engendro este de campeonato... Muy bien carrasco...



Bueno lo voy a cambiar


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2022)

Pero si está Hazzard ¿no puede jugar en el mandril y sí aqui?


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si está Hazzard ¿no puede jugar en el mandril y sí aqui?



Creo que le ha dado el pase a De Bruyne en el 2-1, muy buen pase. Otro como Bale...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jun 2022)

20 minvtitos sí veo hoy, perdón por el retraso


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Creo que le ha dado el pase a De Bruyne en el 2-1, muy buen pase. Otro como Bale...



Cómo les torean los jugadores  

Y luego les lees aqui tan farrucos riéndose de otros equipos por sus jugadores tócate los cojones


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

Joder que golazo del Trossard ese o como se llame...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jun 2022)

4-1, están desataos


barullo dijo:


> Cómo les torean los jugadores
> 
> Y luego les lees aqui tan farrucos riéndose de otros equipos por sus jugadores tócate los cojones



Y los vas a ver jugando de contrarios tan ricamente


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

Madre, que gol por toda la escuadra del enano ese...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2022)

Y 5 ya...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

Otro golazo, pobres polacos...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2022)

De todas formas Bélgica lleva con equipazo desde 2014 (porque antes de ese año tuvo una larga larga travesía del desierto sin clasificarse ni para euros ni para mundiales durante muchos años) y se les van a jubilar todos y no van a ganar nunca nada.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2022)

Buksa is down...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jun 2022)

Ayer dije que me alegraba de que hubieran pvesto el torneo así y me reafirmo, tienen pinta de grupos muy ajvstados


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Jun 2022)

Le está cayendo una buena a Polonia. Lo que pasa es que, aunque Bélgica parece temible, a la hora de la verdad siempre se viene abajo.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jun 2022)

Empata Gales


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jun 2022)

Y al minvto contragolpea Holanda con un golazo de cabeza


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

¡Tenemos once de España!

Este es el once elegido por Luis Enrique:* Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Diego Llorente, Pau Torres, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Marcos Llorente, Gavi, Sarabia, Ferrán y Morata.*


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Jun 2022)

Si hoy no ganan se van a tomar por culo no? Hay que ganar para tener alguna opción de quedar primeros.

No pone a nadie del mandril, aunque a mi nacho no me parece para nada malo y si que lo pondría. Diego llorente ni de coña, aunque menos mal que no saca a eric garcía...

Bueno a ver que coño hacen hoy ante la todopoderosa suiza.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Jun 2022)

El chapi ese no salia en prometheus?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Hoy toca otro aviso, ya lo vereis


----------



## jus (9 Jun 2022)

Ni un puto jugador sabe regatear o desbordar o moverse en diagonal y buscar la portería con algo más que tocar y tocar?

Es qe llegamos al pico del área y ale, tocar para atrás


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

¿Como va el apocalipsis?


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Tenemos once de España!
> 
> Este es el once elegido por Luis Enrique:* Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Diego Llorente, Pau Torres, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Marcos Llorente, Gavi, Sarabia, Ferrán y Morata.*



Cada dia saca 2 centrales distintos no me jodas


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Gooool de Sarabia


----------



## Edge2 (9 Jun 2022)

gol


----------



## BTK (9 Jun 2022)

Según Chapi era mano de Pau y esto no era gol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Bueno vamos a ver esto...
Tenemos que ganar sí o sí para clasificarnos no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Es imposible que no ganemos con morralla y Ferrán, es demasiado talento junto en el campo.


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Joder Sarabia...eso tambian lo hago yo


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es imposible que no ganemos con morralla y Ferrán, es demasiado talento junto en el campo.



A mi Ferrán me parece muy bueno técnicamente y tiene gol pero claro no es Haaland

Pero es que como ese hay pocos


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno vamos a ver esto...
> Tenemos que ganar sí o sí para clasificarnos no?



Es una liga, rascanalgas

Un poco obligados a ganar van, pero aún les quedarían 3 partidos por delante


----------



## El Lonchafinista (9 Jun 2022)

El único que es vertical es llorente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Ya están dando por culo con gavi los comentaristas?? Ya nos tragamos la euro dando por culo con Pedri....
Tienen que ir a comisión con los representantes no me jodas.

Ahora el Ferrer diciendo que morralla lo está haciendo muy bien...joder que gentuza


----------



## El Lonchafinista (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya están dando por culo con gavi los comentaristas?? Ya nos tragamos la euro dando por culo con Pedri....
> Tienen que ir a comisión con los representantes no me jodas.
> 
> Ahora el Ferrer diciendo que morralla lo está haciendo muy bien...joder que gentuza



Morralla es un paquete y la próxima temporada en el Atlético jajaja


----------



## BTK (9 Jun 2022)

Qué estos dos vayan a comentar el mundial me parece muy preocupante. Quiero a los cuñaos de la Eurocopa diciendo "efectivamente mister, ese negro le pega bien"


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Al Gavi le rompen hoy


----------



## Edge2 (9 Jun 2022)

Gavi is down.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (9 Jun 2022)

Pedrerol entrenador de Suiza?


----------



## jus (9 Jun 2022)

Que desesèrante es ver esta selección. 

Aparte de que Suiza tampoco es nada, pero es que no he visto ningún tiro a puerta aparte del puto gol. Nada de nada!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Necesitamos unos buenos ejemplares de mamadou para dar velocidad a la selección.


----------



## Ele_SD (9 Jun 2022)

Menuda regalada de partido  los dummies suizos sólo se limitan a meter pierna muy de vez en cuando. en 40 minutos ni 2 posesiones continúas.


----------



## jus (9 Jun 2022)

Nadie ve que el fútbol de hoy día es más o menos el que practica españa solo que españa lo hace más a lo bestia?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

El mbolo ese hay que nacionalizale


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Jun 2022)

Dice el comentarista que Mbolo es un jugador diferente a cualquier otro que pueda tener Suiza


----------



## El Lonchafinista (9 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Que desesèrante es ver esta selección.
> 
> Aparte de que Suiza tampoco es nada, pero es que no he visto ningún tiro a puerta aparte del puto gol. Nada de nada!!!



Y la posesión ganamos en posesión joder


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitamos unos buenos ejemplares de mamadou para dar velocidad a la selección.



y una polla..necesitamos a MAÑACO mir


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Raúl de tomas lesiónado y no llama a remplazos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Suiza es virola do macaco y aún asín ganamos por la mínima


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Bueno, llevamos ya varios balones de oro...

Hace dos años ansu Fati, el año pasado Pedri y este gavi.....en fin, van a comisión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Menuda forma de tirar una contra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

No me jodas, todo el año viendo la champions y luego me pones a estos fulanos...la misma filosofía de mierda vende humos, que rollo joder


----------



## jus (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me jodas, todo el año viendo la champions y luego me pones a estos fulanos...la misma filosofía de mierda vende humos, que rollo joder



Ese es el problema... que pretenden seguir la filosofía de juego del farça y así le va a esa m... selección, a aburrir al personal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Donde esta el Yoni ese o Yonathan o como coño se llamase, un extremo que llevo del Villareal una vez que era un máquina?, Ese como no tiene carnet no le vale?


----------



## jus (9 Jun 2022)

Ya lo dice hasta un comentarista de a pie de campo: "MORATA ME RECUERDA A UN PIVOTE DE BALONMANO"

Ya os lo he dicho mil veces, esta puta selección solo sabe neutralizar a los delanteros nuestros, como si traes a ronaldo el gordo


----------



## Edge2 (9 Jun 2022)

Me voy a la cama, me ha entrado sueño...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Morralla ahí con los skills, se nota que está buscando equipo


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Van a salir Ausencio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Ya lo dice hasta un comentarista de a pie de campo: "MORATA ME RECUERDA A UN PIVOTE DE BALONMANO"
> 
> Ya os lo he dicho mil veces, esta puta selección solo sabe neutralizar a los delanteros nuestros, como si traes a ronaldo el gordo



Pues con Lopetegui era todo lo contrario..hasta aduriz marcaba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Otro corner tirado ala basura


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Madre mia compañeros, llevo un rato sin escribir porque estoy anonadado con las skills de ausencio..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Vaya assunsao ha chutado a puerta y todo


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Habría que meter el de la tranquilidad


----------



## jus (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues con Lopetegui era todo lo contrario..hasta aduriz marcaba



Que pesados con el puto pasado, que os centréis en el presente!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Joder qué bueno es Unai con los pies...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Pero a donde cojones va unai


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

El Unai este es un gilipollas integral

No nos ha jodido los 3 puntos de casualidad


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Unai demostrando que el paquismo es fverte en él


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Que pesados con el puto pasado, que os centréis en el presente!!!



Porque contradice tu afirmación...no siempre la selección arruinaba a los delanteros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja tenemos equipo para ganar el mundial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Y porque no juega albiol o Nacho..o hasta bartha si me apuras


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Mi mama qué defensa y qué ataque el de ellos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Falta Lucas váter para la fiesta de la denigrancia


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder qué bueno es Unai con los pies...



Es el Benji Price alavés


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es el Benji Price alavés


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Falta Lucas váter para la fiesta de la denigrancia



No está convocado...es demasiado bueno para este equipo pero el marqués del nabo sí le llevaba hoyga


----------



## das kind (9 Jun 2022)

Estoy hasta los huevos de la gilipollez de que el portero tenga que jugar al pie. Patadón y a tomar por el culo, joder!




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero a donde cojones va unai



Es muy bueno bajo palos, pero las salidas las mide fatal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Estoy hasta los huevos de la gilipollez de que el portero tenga que jugar al pie. Patadón y a tomar por el culo, joder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El patapum funcionaria si hubiera un delantero ALTO arriba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Menuda mierda de saque de falta


----------



## Suprimo (9 Jun 2022)

Le tiran latas de pringuel al pobre Ausencio, ni que fuera Hazard

PD El final paquísimo


----------



## BTK (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues con Lopetegui era todo lo contrario..hasta aduriz marcaba



Lopetegui está acumulando 0-0 en el Zevilla y Aduriz debe llevar retirado como tres años


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

Ningún puto despeje en condiciones..pone al puto albiol cojones que se conoce con Pau


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Lopetegui está acumulando 0-0 en el Zevilla y Aduriz debe llevar retirado como tres años



Como tienes alzheimer....mirate los goleadores bde la era Lopetegui con la selección


----------



## das kind (9 Jun 2022)

Madre mía, la última jugada...  

Qué zurullo de partido, Dios. Infumable.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Jun 2022)

El gavi ese es un puto makina
Ya era hora que llevasen gente con sangre


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Jun 2022)

Gavi+Pedri.

Tener paciencia, necesitamos a Pedri.

Ferran+Ansu

Tendremos gol. Lo veréis.

Y nos cuesta ganar, pero a los rivales también le cuesta horrores ganarnos a nosotros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Gavi+Pedri.
> 
> Tener paciencia, necesitamos a Pedri.
> 
> ...



dale con el ANSU....que cres que el canijo negro hubiera podido romper la defensa lusa,checa suiza?...
el problema es que cometemos una cagada por partido en defensa por poner a centrales que no se conocen,,ey los centrales del villareal llegaron a semis de champions...pero para que ponerlos juntos..mejor eric garcia....
los corneres mal sacados,las contras tiradas a la basura,los delanteros en posiciones equivocadas...y sobretodo si hay lesionados o bajas NO LLAMAR a remplazos 

mirar que diferencia hay HASTA 5 españoles en el area en vez de dejar mas solo que la una al unico delantero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

o esta otra


----------



## jus (10 Jun 2022)

Luis Enrique ha fusionado el guardiolismo y el cholismo en un batiburrillo de defenderse con balón y defenderse sin balón, lo malo es que por el camino se olvidó del ataque con desmarques del uno y de los contragolpes rápidos del otro. 

Para poder verse un partido de la selección hay que estar con móvil o un libro en una mano para poder entretenerse mientras pasan los minutos. 

Esta es, por cierto, una excelente manera de desconectar a las nuevas generaciones del fútbol de selección en un momento de la historia que debe convivir y luchar por su hegemonía frente un tremendo elenco de alternativas de ocio.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Jun 2022)

Pues el partido de ayer fue soporífero 

Somos la nueva Italia 

En el mundial, igual nos eliminan en la fase de grupos o racaneando y a base de tandas de penaltis acabamos en semis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues el partido de ayer fue soporífero
> 
> Somos la nueva Italia
> 
> En el mundial, igual nos eliminan en la fase de grupos o racaneando y a base de tandas de penaltis acabamos en semis



Si bien no ayuda nada la época del KLOPPISMO de presionar todos arriba...es mala señal de que se convoque peña solo porque le cae bien al seleccionador y no en su rendimiento real


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

Francia va perdiendo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Francia va perdiendo



Donde lo estás viendo, en TV?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Coño, gana Austria. Francia de mal en peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues el partido de ayer fue soporífero
> 
> Somos la nueva Italia
> 
> En el mundial, igual nos eliminan en la fase de grupos o racaneando y a base de tandas de penaltis acabamos en semis



Pocos partidos se salvan de la era LE. Somos competitivos pero no jugamos una mierda. Después del mundial LE debe dejarlo.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo estás viendo, en TV?



Creo que no lo emite ningvna tele 





France Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch France stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for France. FB stream for France quality stream on mobile and desktop.




meta.fbstream.tv






https://redi1.footybite.cc/event/austria-france-live-stream/879198


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Austria 1 - Francia 0...de momento


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo estás viendo, en TV?



Te bajas la app al movil

Te registras y lo ves en el movil o en el navegador web de la smart tv como yo ahora mismo

Es gratis pero requiere un registro con email y clave


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

UEFA.tv se llama la app


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jun 2022)

Y más jugadores lesionados en este torneo de la galleta


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil se ve en calidad HD y sin cortes

Puedes elegir entre cualquier partido de la jornada ademas


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues el partido de ayer fue soporífero
> 
> Somos la nueva Italia
> 
> En el mundial, igual nos eliminan en la fase de grupos o racaneando y a base de tandas de penaltis acabamos en semis



Este equipo es una incognita, pero si solucionan el tema gol con un rematador ojito pestaña porque sólo veo a Brasil y Argentina capaz de ganarlos.


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Vaya chicharraco del Mbappé


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

Vaya golazo que acaba de meter la tortvga ninja


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué coños no nace aqui un Mbappé, un Haaland o un Joao Felix?

Es que no lo puedo entender


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

Croacia va ganando, con lo que se queda el grvpo cvrioso con Francia de últimos


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya golazo que acaba de meter la tortvga ninja



Y qué malo el defensa que deshace el fuera de juego me temo tambien


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y qué malo el defensa que deshace el fuera de juego me temo tambien



Me ha parecido una salida muy explosiva y un tiro dificil


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Y otro que casi casca


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

Al palo la tortvga


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me ha parecido una salida muy explosiva y un tiro dificil



No si Mbappé está perfecto pero hay un defensa muy atrasado me parece


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No si Mbappé está perfecto pero hay un defensa muy atrasado me parece



Es que no da tiempo a rehacer la linea


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Joder lo que acaban de fallar los gabachos

Bueno los conguitos


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

Austria está pidiendo la hora


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Mi mama cómo se ha dormido el delantero austriaco...ahi lo han tenido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Francia 2 puá.


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Austria está pidiendo la hora



Como minímo han merecido empatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Vamos Dinamarca.


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2022)

Comienza Inglaterra-Italia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Cuando vuelve a jugar España?


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando vuelve a jugar España?



Mañana 20:45 en casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mañana 20:45 en casa



Entiendo que son 4 grupos jugando, los primeros de esos grupos pasan a eliminatorias?


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entiendo que son 4 grupos jugando, los primeros de esos grupos pasan a eliminatorias?



Pasan a la final four: semis y final/tercer y cuarto puesto

Pero eso será el año que viene. La primera fase concluye en septiembre con los 2 partidos que faltan para completar la liguilla: contra Suiza aqui y contra Portugal alli.


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2022)

Buena primera parte. Van 0-0 pero podian ir 2-2 o 3-2


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pasan a la final four: semis y final/tercer y cuarto puesto
> 
> Pero eso será el año que viene. La primera fase concluye en septiembre con los 2 partidos que faltan para completar la liguilla: contra Suiza aqui y contra Portugal alli.



Ya lo he dicho que lo tenían que haber dejado para el año que viene y que se jvgara todo en el año, pero es que se están dando una resvltados cvriosos y ahora que tiren para adelante


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho que lo tenían que haber dejado para el año que viene y que se jvgara todo en el año, pero es que se están dando una resvltados cvriosos y ahora que tiren para adelante



Yo creo que está bien asi

Si los sudamericanos pueden jugar 18 tediosos partidos sólo para ir al mundial nosotros los europeos tambien tenemos derecho a mostrar selecciones aunque sea en torneos de nueva creacion.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

gol de polonia y le ganan a Holanda, no estoy viendo a Bélgica



barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que está bien asi
> 
> Si los sudamericanos pueden jugar 18 tediosos partidos sólo para ir al mundial nosotros los europeos tambien tenemos derecho a mostrar selecciones aunque sea en torneos de nueva creacion.



No, no está bien asín, debería de haber un formato ordenado en dos ventanas y una fase final en Junio con premio clasificarse para la Euro


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Acorta distancia el _calbo _de Klasseen


----------



## jus (11 Jun 2022)

El inglaterra italia está el campo medio vacío o 1/4 de entrada!!! qué ha pasado?


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Empate en el partido de Holanda y Bélgica tambien marca


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> El inglaterra italia está el campo medio vacío o 1/4 de entrada!!! qué ha pasado?



Les metieron un paquete por los incidentes de la Euro 2020








England vs Italy: Why is Nations League match behind closed doors


ENGLAND take on Italy on Saturday evening.




www.express.co.uk





PD La final de la Euro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Tócate la huevos que esto va por fascículos, yo pensé que era un tornillo de verano no que se disputase en varios años...
La FIFA y la UEFA están seniles.

Gracias por la respuesta @barullo


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Menvda pvta mierda Alemania


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tócate la huevos que esto va por fascículos, yo pensé que era un tornillo de verano no que se disputase en varios años...
> La FIFA y la UEFA están seniles.
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta @barullo



Va por fascícvlos pero a cambio vamos a vivir un posible descenso de catagoría UEFA como el de Inglaterra o Francia y eso no tiene precio


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Llevan sin moverse los marcadores como 25 minvtos de 4 partidos 

PD le revisan el gol a Wales

PD2 Da gol y empatan


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Depay de pvta pena y le paran el penal


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

La "repetición" de la final de la Euro ha sido pvtapénica


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Y ojito con Alemania, que son flojitos de cojones y los tenemos de enemigos de grvpo, pondría en dvda a día de hoy que pasaran de fase...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Va por fascícvlos pero a cambio vamos a vivir un posible descenso de catagoría UEFA como el de Inglaterra o Francia y eso no tiene precio



Ojo que bajar de categoría no es tan malo, mira gales, está en el mundial por ganar en su grupo de segunda división 

Bajar de división, te permite poder bajar el nivel de exigencia y hacer experimentos, cosa que si te toca un grupo como el de Alemania, cada partido es una final 

Quedar primero de la segunda división te puede dar una plaza en la repesca y poderte tocar los huevos durante la liguilla de clasificación


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La "repetición" de la final de la Euro ha sido pvtapénica



El primer tiempo ha estado mejor


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Jun 2022)

Algún enlace por ahí ? Movistar me roba...


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ojo que bajar de categoría no es tan malo, mira gales, está en el mundial por ganar en su grupo de segunda división
> 
> Bajar de división, te permite poder bajar el nivel de exigencia y hacer experimentos, cosa que si te toca un grupo como el de Alemania, cada partido es una final
> 
> Quedar primero de la segunda división te puede dar una plaza en la repesca y poderte tocar los huevos durante la liguilla de clasificación



Bueno ahora tienes que hacer entender que el rival ahí son equipazos como albania, Montenegro o Armenia, aunque se un torneo de "mierda" ¿prefieres preparar un mondial o una Euro contra Italia en la parte A o contra Bosnia en la parte B?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno ahora tienes que hacer entender que el rival ahí son equipazos como albania, Montenegro o Armenia, aunque se un torneo de "mierda" ¿prefieres preparar un mondial o una Euro contra Italia en la parte A o contra Bosnia en la parte B?



Ah, que estos cuatro partidos, y los de septiembre, son de preparación del mundial 

Pues que dios nos coja confesados (a nosotros y la mayoría de equipos europeos)


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ah, que estos cuatro partidos, y los de septiembre, son de preparación del mundial
> 
> Pues que dios nos coja confesados (a nosotros y la mayoría de equipos europeos)



Correcto, una de los objetivos de este nuevo torneo es el de preparar de cara a los dos torneos grandes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> gol de polonia y le ganan a Holanda, no estoy viendo a Bélgica
> 
> 
> No, no está bien asín, debería de haber un formato ordenado en dos ventanas y una fase final en Junio con premio clasificarse para la Euro



En realidad la nations se diseñó así: 3 ventanas entre septiembre y noviembre y final en junio. Pero la plandemia y el mundial lo han trastocado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ah, que estos cuatro partidos, y los de septiembre, son de preparación del mundial
> 
> Pues que dios nos coja confesados (a nosotros y la mayoría de equipos europeos)



Ya lo ha dicho LE: Brasil y Argentina ahora mismo están mejor que los europeos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ojito con Alemania, que son flojitos de cojones y los tenemos de enemigos de grvpo, pondría en dvda a día de hoy que pasaran de fase...



Muchos expertos los ponen como la cagada del mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ojo que bajar de categoría no es tan malo, mira gales, está en el mundial por ganar en su grupo de segunda división
> 
> Bajar de división, te permite poder bajar el nivel de exigencia y hacer experimentos, cosa que si te toca un grupo como el de Alemania, cada partido es una final
> 
> Quedar primero de la segunda división te puede dar una plaza en la repesca y poderte tocar los huevos durante la liguilla de clasificación



O que te humille Bosnia o Finlandia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O que te humille Bosnia o Finlandia.



Entonces ya sabes en que nivel estás 

Ahora muchos alemanes o franceses pensarán que en Catar, habrá dos selecciones en el grupo peores que ellos y que si van últimos es porque en la nations todos los rivales son top


----------



## jus (12 Jun 2022)

Hoy habria que hacer boicot a la selección que no la viera n nadie en TV..

Entre el juego de la selección que es un tostón y los comentaristas de TVE que son un rollo ojalá nadie lo vea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hoy habria que hacer boicot a la selección que no la viera n nadie en TV..
> 
> Entre el juego de la selección que es un tostón y los comentaristas de TVE que son un rollo ojalá nadie lo vea



Lo segundo tiene solución, aunque da igual lo que pongas porque todos dicen lo mismo. Lo primero es más difícil.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Los que no quieran ver a la selección que no la vean pero que por favor no digan sandeces en foros

Mejor que salgan por ahí a conocer tias y que no den la brasa con sus neuras, que ya está bien de caínes en este país


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Estamos con el noruega suecia...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Gol de Halland


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Haaland is down.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de Halland



He visto el gol

Parece que tiene imán con el balón el hijoputa


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> He visto el gol
> 
> Parece que tiene imán con el balón el hijoputa



Esta entretenido, una pena que noruega no vaya al mundial...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta entretenido, una pena que noruega no vaya al mundial...



¿Pena? que se jodan por torpes.

Para ir a un gran torneo hay que ganarselo, y manda cojones que teniendo lo que tienen no se hayan clasificado para nada de nada en los últimos años: ni la última Euro ni el próximo mundial. Asi que a verlo en casita como todos los paquetes. Y lo mismo digo de Italia.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pena? que se jodan por torpes.
> 
> Para ir a un gran torneo hay que ganarselo, y manda cojones que teniendo lo que tienen no se hayan clasificado para nada de nada en los últimos años: ni la última Euro ni el próximo mundial. Asi que a verlo en casita como todos los paquetes. Y lo mismo digo de Italia.



Pues yo antes de que vaya Gales, preferiría a Italia o Noruega...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues yo antes de que vaya Gales, preferiría a Italia o Noruega...



Yo prefiero a cualquiera de esos o incluso Suecia antes que equipos de mierda de Asia, Norteamérica y Oceanía...

Pero no hay sitio para todos y si son unos incapaces pues que se jodan. Tanto Italia como Noruega no se lo han ganado en el campo, para la próxima euro que espabilen que está muy caro clasificarse.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo prefiero a cualquiera de esos o incluso Suecia antes que equipos de mierda de Asia, Norteamérica y Oceanía...
> 
> Pero no hay sitio para todos y si son unos incapaces pues que se jodan. Tanto Italia como Noruega no se lo han ganado en el campo, para la próxima euro que espabilen que está muy caro clasificarse.











Baggio: "Deberíamos cambiar las reglas, es una locura que Italia no vaya al Mundial"


La contundente derrota contra Argentina (0-3) en 'La Finalissima' ha reabierto las heridas que dejó en Italia la no clasificación para el Mundial. Una eliminación que un mito como




www.marca.com


----------



## Charlatan (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El primer tiempo ha estado mejor



italia esta en reconstruccion total.........le falta que en ataque chiesa,berardi,zaniolo.....casi todo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Gol de penalty de Haaland... El penalty es una mierda mas grande que el castillo de mordor...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Ahora movida...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de penalty de Haaland... El penalty es una mierda mas grande que el castillo de mordor...



Pero es penalti


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Baggio: "Deberíamos cambiar las reglas, es una locura que Italia no vaya al Mundial"
> 
> 
> La contundente derrota contra Argentina (0-3) en 'La Finalissima' ha reabierto las heridas que dejó en Italia la no clasificación para el Mundial. Una eliminación que un mito como
> ...



Claro claro...estos spaghettis siempre queriendo cambiar las reglas cuando les va como el culo

En la puta vida nadie se ha clasificado a un mundial por ganar una euro -a penaltis encima ojo- y ahora ellos tendrían que ir al mundial por eso...

...o directamente que pasen a semis del mundial no te jode


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Golazo de Forsberg...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Golito sueco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pena? que se jodan por torpes.
> 
> Para ir a un gran torneo hay que ganarselo, y manda cojones que teniendo lo que tienen no se hayan clasificado para nada de nada en los últimos años: ni la última Euro ni el próximo mundial. Asi que a verlo en casita como todos los paquetes. Y lo mismo digo de Italia.



Po está claro que van a más y que en la próxima euro estarán. Los que están cayendo son los suecos. A ver qué grupo de clasificación les toca porque igual no van ni a la euro.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> italia esta en reconstruccion total.........le falta que en ataque chiesa,berardi,zaniolo.....casi todo.



En la final de este torneo España contra Francia también ibamos con muchas bajas

Italia es buen equipo con lo que lleve, lo mismo que Alemania o España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro claro...estos spaghettis siempre queriendo cambiar las reglas cuando les va como el culo
> 
> En la puta vida nadie se ha clasificado a un mundial por ganar una euro -a penaltis encima ojo- y ahora ellos tendrían que ir al mundial por eso...
> 
> ...o directamente que pasen a semis del mundial no te jode



Bien, pero la clasificación europea para el mundial es muy dura. Qué menos que se clasifiquen dos por grupo.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bien, pero la clasificación europea para el mundial es muy dura. Qué menos que se clasifiquen dos por grupo.



La FIFA ha ampliado el cupo para 2026 pero de otras regiones...

No quiere tantos europeos. Prefiere hacer del torneo algo universal a que haya más calidad


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Vaya defensas los suecos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Otro gol de Noruega de Sorloth


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Po está claro que van a más y que en la próxima euro estarán. Los que están cayendo son los suecos. A ver qué grupo de clasificación les toca porque igual no van ni a la euro.



Ya veremos si están

Con Odegaard y Haaland ya se han perdido 2 grandes citas y no hay 2 sin 3  

En cuanto a los suecos les pasa lo que a los suizos: como tengan el día te pasan por encima pero en lineas generales son una birria de equipo.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Vaya gol que han concedido los noruegos entre portero y central  

¿estos van a ir a la Euro?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

Venga, Suecia a tomar por culo.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Qué bien se ven los partidos en estas transmisiones de Uefa tv.

No cortan ni para publi ni para ponerte pelis, y en el descanso te ponen un resumen del primer tiempo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya veremos si están
> 
> Con Odegaard y Haaland ya se han perdido 2 grandes citas y no hay 2 sin 3
> 
> En cuanto a los suecos les pasa lo que a los suizos: como tengan el día te pasan por encima pero en lineas generales son una birria de equipo.



Yo veo a los noruegos bastante mejor que últimamente. No sé si han cambiado de entrenador, pero en este grupo de neishons están arrasando, con Suecia y con Serbia, lo que indica que están ya en un segundo escalón europeo.

En cambio a los suecos, que siempre son un rival pesado, les veo cuesta abajo, igual que Suiza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué bien se ven los partidos en estas transmisiones de Uefa tv.
> 
> No cortan ni para publi ni para ponerte pelis, y en el descanso te ponen un resumen del primer tiempo



Tendrás una buena tele, en la mía se va cortando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La FIFA ha ampliado el cupo para 2026 pero de otras regiones...
> 
> No quiere tantos europeos. Prefiere hacer del torneo algo universal a que haya más calidad



Creo que europedos van 16. Si haces 8 grupos, son dos por grupo, sin playoffs ni leches. Y esos 16 europeos pasan seguro o dieciseisavos porque en tu grupo va a haber un mierda seguro.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tendrás una buena tele, en la mía se va cortando.



Cortan cuando acaba el partido, pero dejan ver como los jugadores se saludan y se despiden del público y de los rivales

En el descanso ponen el resumen del primer tiempo

Es una gozada verlo asi, casi como si estuvieras en el campo


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Hoy pincha Portugal y nos colocamos primeros de grupo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cortan cuando acaba el partido, pero dejan ver como los jugadores se saludan y se despiden del público y de los rivales
> 
> En el descanso ponen el resumen del primer tiempo
> 
> Es una gozada verlo asi, casi como si estuvieras en el campo



¿No echas de menos un Operación Camarón?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy pincha Portugal y nos colocamos primeros de grupo



Si Suiza vuelve 6 meses atrás sí, pero la veo floja.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (12 Jun 2022)

Menuda caída en picado de Suecia. Cuando nos ganaron 2-1 en septiembre dependían de sí mismos, y con un calendario asequible, para devolvernos la visita ya clasificados para el Mundial y mandarnos a una repesca envenenada. Ahora fuera del Mundial, sin ascenso en la NL y casi seguros en el bombo 3 de la clasificación para la Euro (y perfectamente podrían tocarle dos tops tal como están las cosas en Primera de la NL).


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No echas de menos un Operación Camarón?


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si Suiza vuelve 6 meses atrás sí, pero la veo floja.



Suiza va muy obligada a ganar hoy...

Si España cumple por su parte Suiza nos puede echar un capote de la hostia


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Atencion, el arbitro Turco es calbo...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Menuda caída en picado de Suecia. Cuando nos ganaron 2-1 en septiembre dependían de sí mismos, y con un calendario asequible, para devolvernos la visita ya clasificados para el Mundial y mandarnos a una repesca envenenada. Ahora fuera del Mundial, sin ascenso en la NL y casi seguros en el bombo 3 de la clasificación para la Euro (y perfectamente podrían tocarle dos tops tal como están las cosas en Primera de la NL).



Y todo eso teniendo individualidades tremendas mismo caso que Noruega que tiene cracks y no le sirven de nada


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Lololo lololoooooo lo lo lolo lo lo lo loo loo looo lo lo lo looloo


----------



## El Juani (12 Jun 2022)

La Rosaleda está preciosa. Aquí dándolo todo.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Esta competición que se han inventado hace poco es otra de las que hay que abolir. Ya tenemos la Eurocopa. Ya basta de tanta competición y tanto exprimir a los futbolistas.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Y la soplapollez de llevar la camiseta femenina ¿qué me decís?

Cuánto postureo rascanalgas


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Gol de suiza...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Suiza 1 Portugal 0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Por supuesto presiin adelantada..el cáncer de este siglo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esta competición que se han inventado hace poco es otra de las que hay que abolir. Ya tenemos la Eurocopa. Ya basta de tanta competición y tanto exprimir a los futbolistas.



Y dale.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Y todo presión adelantada y más puta presión adelantada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y la soplapollez de llevar la camiseta femenina ¿qué me decís?
> 
> Cuánto postureo rascanalgas



Propaganda. Hoy en día hay que ser un bienqueda en todo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

En defensa y el unai...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Jun 2022)

Joder que torrija llevan.........


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Penalty para suiza...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Y ahí el cáncer de la era KLOPP..todo puta presión y defensa individual


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Penalty para suiza...



Falta previa, anulado...


----------



## petro6 (12 Jun 2022)

Paradón de Julai Simón. Vaya mierda de equipo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Presión y más presión..y más presión..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

Estamos dejando que nos chuten.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

OTRA VEZ. Igual que en Praga. Y volvemos a poner a Eric.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

Otro que casi nos meten. Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Es bastante deprimimente está era KLOPP


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> OTRA VEZ. Igual que en Praga. Y volvemos a poner a Eric.



Justo, esta pasando lo mismo que en Praga y la defensa malisima todos...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Qué bien han planteado el partido los checos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Jun 2022)

No es que jueguen bien los checos, es que estamos fallando pases fáciles al pie. Cagada, tras cagada en el pase y al final nos pillan en bragas. De milagro no nos van ganando.

Dani Olmo ha fallado un montón y Asensio ha dejado un pase muy corto y casi nos la calvan a la contra


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Jun 2022)

Gol....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Ay madre marcos Asensio


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Jun 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLllllllll

Joder, que bueno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

Golazo Soler.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Toma pilla por la orilla   gooool


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Jun 2022)

Haciendo una puta mierda de partido, gol de España... En fin...


----------



## petro6 (12 Jun 2022)

Ausencio es el mejor jugador de la selección. Que Dios los pille confesados.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

Asistencia de asencio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Ha marcado el Richal del Cabanyal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Jun 2022)

Penalty robado....


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

Esta la Rosaleda a reventar, asi da gusto jugar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

El Çakhira nos ha birlao una falta, como poco.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Gran jugada la del gol.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Joder con el Ausencio está que se sale


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder con el Ausencio está que se sale



Cuando quiere es un buen jugador.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Que asco tener que vivir en un pais que para ver el mar te tienes que ir al extranjero, al menos este pais esta bendecido geograficamente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder con el Ausencio está que se sale



Ya no es Ausencio, ahora es *Presencio*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Jun 2022)

Atrás, España es flojísima... Y los checos lo saben... De ahí la presión....


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (12 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esta competición que se han inventado hace poco es otra de las que hay que abolir. Ya tenemos la Eurocopa. Ya basta de tanta competición y tanto exprimir a los futbolistas.



Discrepo, lo que debería hacerse es recortar bastante la fase de clasificación para la Euro, que esta llenísima de partidos basura donde un equipo es escandalosamente superior al otro. Un Francia-Gibraltar puede interesar al espectador de Gibraltar, un Bosnia-Gibraltar a nadie. La NL es mucho más interesante para los equipos de nivel medio-bajo porque les ofrece una vía de clasificación para la Euro que no tienen en la fase normal. Y para los equipos top también por tener unos cuantos enfrentamientos de nivel. Yo metería directamente en la Euro a los 4 mejores de la primera división, los dos mejores de la segunda, el mejor de la tercera y el organizador de la Euro. Salen 8. El resto se reparten después en 16 grupos (de 3 y alguno de 2), y los 16 campeones completan los 24 que van a la Euro. Con este sistema se ahorran mínimo 4 partidos.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Si el rival hubiera sido Benzema, ese fallo del portero habría sido el 1-1.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Presencio quiere hacer un buen verano con la Nations y algun amistoso chafardero, a ver si el Madrid le renueva otros 5 años.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Jun 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Discrepo, lo que debería hacerse es recortar bastante la fase de clasificación para la Euro, que esta llenísima de partidos basura donde un equipo es escandalosamente superior al otro. Un Francia-Gibraltar puede interesar al espectador de Gibraltar, un Bosnia-Gibraltar a nadie. La NL es mucho más interesante para los equipos de nivel medio-bajo porque les ofrece una vía de clasificación para la Euro que no tienen en la fase normal. Y para los equipos top también por tener unos cuantos enfrentamientos de nivel. Yo metería directamente en la Euro a los 4 mejores de la primera división, los dos mejores de la segunda, el mejor de la tercera y el organizador de la Euro. Salen 8. El resto se reparten después en 16 grupos (de 3 y alguno de 2), y los 16 campeones completan los 24 que van a la Euro. Con este sistema se ahorran mínimo 4 partidos.



Ese es el problema, que nadie quiere recortar


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (12 Jun 2022)

Se puede ver online?


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Qué gustazo es ver fútbol sin negros ni moros.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Se puede ver online?



Sí, en TVE, pero yo lo veo en la tele inglesa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Se nota que ausencio busca equipo...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Jun 2022)

¿Como se llama la nueva delegada de campo de la seleccion española? esa rubia. Antes habia una gorda gigantesca


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Se puede ver online?



En la web de TVE o en su app rtveplay


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se nota que ausencio busca equipo...



No le van a faltar...solo en la premier se le van a rifar unos cuantos de media tabla


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Como se llama la nueva delegada de campo de la seleccion española? esa rubia. Antes habia una gorda gigantesca



A la gorda aquella la tenian de comparsa, decian que se tiraba a Krusty.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Os acordáis de cuando España chutaba desde el borde del área..allá por la lejana época de 2017?


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No le van a faltar...solo en la premier se le van a rifar unos cuantos de media tabla



Y su agente es Jorge Mendes, seguro que le busca equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Como siempre España se duerme en el comienzo de la segúnda parte


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En la web de TVE o en su app rtveplay





qbit dijo:


> Sí, en TVE, pero yo lo veo en la tele inglesa.



Gracias. Pero no me deja, no abre, y luego pone que hay que registrarse, lo intento y no acaba de finalizar el proceso, igual y es que lo está intentando mucha gente al mismo tiempo.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y su agente es Jorge Mendes, seguro que le busca equipo



Los españoles creativos/ofensivos del madri tienen que irse si quieren jugar al fútbol

Y ya si quieren ir al mundial ni te cuento, cansaliebres

Yo no sé qué coño esperan para irse holles


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Gracias. Pero no me deja, no abre, y luego pone que hay que registrarse, lo intento y no acaba de finalizar el proceso, igual y es que lo está intentando mucha gente al mismo tiempo.



Sin registrarme lo puedo ver en RTVE. Prueba aquí:





__





Stream 232 Live Streaming


Cricfree football, Cricfree epl, Cricfree live stream, Cricfree nfl, WATCH Live Sports Streams at CRICFREE. Online TV and sports channels. Football, Basketball, Soccer, Tennis links for every match and game. Cricfree sport streams for free.




cricfree.live


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Gracias. Pero no me deja, no abre, y luego pone que hay que registrarse, lo intento y no acaba de finalizar el proceso, igual y es que lo está intentando mucha gente al mismo tiempo.



Bájate la app rtveplay


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Jejeje, los españoles buscan descaradamente la falta en el borde del área.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Los españoles creativos/ofensivos del madri tienen que irse si quieren jugar al fútbol
> 
> Y ya si quieren ir al mundial ni te cuento, cansaliebres
> 
> Yo no sé qué coño esperan para irse holles



Pues Morata esta igual, año de mundial y tiene que jugar, a ver donde acaba, lei hace poco que parece que seguira en la Juve


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues Morata esta igual, año de mundial y tiene que jugar, a ver donde acaba, lei hace poco que parece que seguira en la Juve



Es lo mejor que le puede pasar: seguir en la Juve ya que tiene continuidad alli y juega mucho.

De todas maneras es fijo para Luis Enrique esté como esté


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Os acordáis de cuando España chutaba desde el borde del área..allá por la lejana época de 2017?



No chutan porque no les da la gana a los jugadores


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Escuchar a Rivero comentar en TVE debe ser lo mas cercano a mirarte en un espejo y ver como vas envejeciendo rapidamente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Siempre me gusto este comentarista, junto con el paniaguado de Michel, me recuerda a mi niñez. Sin mencionar que ese futbol le daba mil vueltas al actual.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Escuchar a Rivero comentar en TVE debe ser lo mas cercano a mirarte en un espejo y ver como vas envejeciendo rapidamente.



El Juanca Rivero se tiene que follar a una pavas cojonudas en Tve entre colaboradoras de otros medios que van a opinar, nuevos talentos recién llegadas de la facultad, y las que hay en la casa que tambien trepan

Desde hace años las pocas veces que veo teledeporte en la tertulia nocturna no dejo de flipar con los pivones que lleva o pone de florero


----------



## jus (12 Jun 2022)

He visto 15 min de España en la segunda parte y les he mandado a tomar por culo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Y para que te traes al ansu Fatu ese?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jun 2022)

El Ferran es un bluff total.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo de siempre. Chequia tiene futbolistas grandones con mucho físico pero más bien tronquetes, con poca técnica, con poca movilidad de balón. Se dedican a presionar y correr, hasta que se cansan. Si sacan una generación buena, es la típica selección que gana a Alemania, como Italia o España, pero por motivos distintos. España e Italia por técnica, y Chequia por físico.


----------



## jus (12 Jun 2022)

LE tiene una flor en el culo. Le vale jugar a dormira las ovejas que le da para ganar y encima los rivales directos pierden

Portugal ha perdido


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> He visto 15 min de España en la segunda parte y les he mandado a tomar por culo



Haces bien, aburren a las ovejas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y para que te traes al ansu Fatu ese?



Para dar colorido...


----------



## FROM HELL (12 Jun 2022)

Menudos lloros en un torneo en donde van todos justisimos ya de fuerzas. 

España invicta y líder de su grupo.


----------



## Lemavos (12 Jun 2022)

Cuando se vaya LE, ejpaña va a comer mierda mucho tiempo. 

Y lo sabéis.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Jun 2022)

Nos lo jugaremos en Lisboa para acceder a la final four. Obviamente mejorable, pero no voy a juzgar a España por unos pseudooficiales en junio.

Lo gordo en noviembre. Y soy un resultadista siempre que haya un mínimo de juego/idea. Casi ninguna selección hace un juego que digas WOW, para mi la última que lo ha hecho ha sido Bélgica y en menor medida Francia y un poco Dinamarca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cuando se vaya LE, ejpaña va a comer mierda mucho tiempo.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.



bueno podemos usar al entrenador de la sub 21..que usa un 4-4-2 y siempre llega a semis o finales


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (12 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cuando se vaya LE, ejpaña va a comer mierda mucho tiempo.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.



La selección podria tener Uno mejor que LE de seleccionador YA. Pero tampoco es que sea muy dificil.


----------



## pandiella (12 Jun 2022)

LE es el mejor entrenador que podria tener espanya ahora mismo. mirar como van las otras grandes en esta nations league. los mantiene enchufados. obviamente nos falta defensa y delantera. pero poco nos podemos quejar, somos la mejor seleccion desde despues del mundial de rusia


----------



## pandiella (12 Jun 2022)

tengo grandes esperanzas para Qatar


----------



## Lemavos (12 Jun 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> La selección podria tener Uno mejor que LE de seleccionador YA. Pero tampoco es que sea muy dificil.



Hazlo, demuestralo con hechos. 

Después de LE viene el desierto y lo sabéis. 

España no tiene buenos cracks, solo se puede permitir tener un buen equipo y eso solo lo consiguen entrenadores como LE


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (12 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Hazlo, demuestralo con hechos.
> 
> Después de LE viene el desierto y lo sabéis.
> 
> España no tiene buenos cracks, solo se puede permitir tener un buen equipo y eso solo lo consiguen entrenadores como LE





España puede poner un 11 en el campo para partirle la cara al que sea. Si a la seleccion la llevase un Roberto Martínez, un Marcelino o un extranjero bueno, la diferencia con la MIERDA de juego que hace con Luis Enrique seria como de la noche al dia.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cuando se vaya LE, ejpaña va a comer mierda mucho tiempo.
> 
> Y lo sabéis.





THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> La selección podria tener Uno mejor que LE de seleccionador YA. Pero tampoco es que sea muy dificil.





pandiella dijo:


> LE es el mejor entrenador que podria tener espanya ahora mismo. mirar como van las otras grandes en esta nations league. los mantiene enchufados. obviamente nos falta defensa y delantera. pero poco nos podemos quejar, somos la mejor seleccion desde despues del mundial de rusia





Lemavos dijo:


> Hazlo, demuestralo con hechos.
> 
> Después de LE viene el desierto y lo sabéis.
> 
> España no tiene buenos cracks, solo se puede permitir tener un buen equipo y eso solo lo consiguen entrenadores como LE





THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> España puede poner un 11 en el campo para partirle la cara al que sea. Si a la seleccion la llevase un Roberto Martínez, un Marcelino o un extranjero bueno, la diferencia con la MIERDA de juego que hace con Luis Enrique seria como de la noche al dia.



Esta bien este debate

Yo creo que con los jugadores que tenemos y los entrenadores que pueden entrenar a la selección más no se puede hacer. No creo que podamos hacer otro fútbol. Además jugar "a la española" con la posesión y el tikitaka condiciona mucho a todos los rivales, grandes y chicos todos hacen lo mismo.

Si tuvieramos cracks de los que deciden partidos (que nunca tenemos y nunca sé por qué) se podrían hacer o intentar otras cosas encomendandose a ellos como hace Portugal con Cristiano o Argentina con Messi. Pero eso también es una arma de doble filo porque como no acierten ese día están eliminados igualmente. Les ha pasado muchas veces y a ambos además.

Aqui como apunta un forero tenemos un equipillo apañao, capaz de enfrentarse con garantías de exito a cualquier potencia (como Francia repleta de estrellas que tampoco entiendo por qué tienen tantas) y con un técnico que tiene una potra a la zidane.

Tampoco me parece que tengamos Luis enrique dependencia porque Marcelinos o Valverdes de la vida con jugadores como estos de toque lo harían sobradamente bien. Relevo en cuanto a técnicos hay. En el Atlético de Madrid sí lo tenemos mucho peor para cambiar de entrenador, pero aqui no.

A mi me parece que para avanzar en los torneos tienes que tener de todo en tu equipo, pero sobre todo tienes que tener potra. Y si no lo creéis mirad al Madrid.

Yo creo que hay posibilidades y bloque para avanzar mucho en este mundial venidero, pero no me atrevo a decir que con lo que tenemos lo ganaremos. En 2010 en cambio estaba convencido del exito. Creo que podemos quedar entre los 4 primeros, pero a dependerá de qué cruces tengamos y del estado de ciertos jugadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Hazlo, demuestralo con hechos.
> 
> Después de LE viene el desierto y lo sabéis.
> 
> España no tiene buenos cracks, solo se puede permitir tener un buen equipo y eso solo lo consiguen entrenadores como LE



LE ha hecho un equipo competitivo, pero hay otros entrenadores que también pueden hacerlo: Marcelino, Valverde, Quique,...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> LE es el mejor entrenador que podria tener espanya ahora mismo. mirar como van las otras grandes en esta nations league. los mantiene enchufados. obviamente nos falta defensa y delantera. pero poco nos podemos quejar, somos la mejor seleccion desde despues del mundial de rusia



No.la selección de 2018 estaba en forma..no convocabamos a lesionados como el Fatu ese .pero tuvo que llegar el puro calvo ese


----------



## jus (13 Jun 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> LE es el mejor entrenador que podria tener espanya ahora mismo. mirar como van las otras grandes en esta nations league. los mantiene enchufados. obviamente nos falta defensa y delantera. pero poco nos podemos quejar, somos la mejor seleccion desde despues del mundial de rusia



Pero tú eres capaz de tragarte el espectáculo que da este equipo?

Te gusta ver dar mil toques en defensa con balones al pie? Te gusta ver qué no tiran a puerta nin hacen centros ni nada?

Chico que él fútbol de LE ES tan ramplón que juegan en el alambre del resultadismo tan puro que como nos hagan un gol estamos incapacitados de meter goles sin necesidad de tanto toque cuando sea necesario


----------



## jus (13 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Hazlo, demuestralo con hechos.
> 
> Después de LE viene el desierto y lo sabéis.
> 
> España no tiene buenos cracks, solo se puede permitir tener un buen equipo y eso solo lo consiguen entrenadores como LE



Entonces en fútbol está muerto


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Pero mira eso pasaba por ser una selección sin estilo ninguno...

Era una selección del patadón y a ver quién coño la coge, como se puede apreciar en el gol de Raúl que es así.

Sin embargo ahora por aburrido que pueda ser a ratos al menos se tiene un método, un estilo "a la española" que condiciona a todo tipo de rivales grandes y chicos.

Yo prefiero a la selección actual y a la de Luis Aragonés más aún a la selección de Clemente y Camacho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Aquel día se conoce como el día DDM, (Despertar del mamadou), tras aquel partido el mercado futbolístico vivió otro mercado en paralelo, el mercado emergente de los mamadous.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

Huy francia que baja a segunda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero mira eso pasaba por ser una selección sin estilo ninguno...
> 
> Era una selección del patadón y a ver quién coño la coge, como se puede apreciar en el gol de Raúl que es así.
> 
> ...



Se tiene un estilo de mierda. Que somos competitivos sí, pero con el otro estilo tuvimos opciones en USA y Corea. Campeones en el 64. Subcampeones en el 84. No éramos tan malos, nos faltaba suerte. Y el estilo Clemente no era tan malo.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Huy francia que baja a segunda



Dinamarca va ganando, a ver todo termina asín


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Francia pasando de todo. Preveo una nueva era de anarquía.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Francia pasando de todo. Preveo una nueva era de anarquía.



¿pasando? ¿qué dices? si Croacia no la deja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿pasando? ¿qué dices? si Croacia no la deja



Yo veo mucho pasotismo en los franceses.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Denmark 2-0. Me gustan los daneses. Y los croatas vuelven a demostrar que son competitivos siempre.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se tiene un estilo de mierda. Que somos competitivos sí, pero con el otro estilo tuvimos opciones en USA y Corea. Campeones en el 64. Subcampeones en el 84. No éramos tan malos, nos faltaba suerte. Y el estilo Clemente no era tan malo.



A mi no me parece un estilo de mierda en absoluto

Es mucho más de lo que tiene la mayoría y ojo que cuando un equipo se cierra no queda más remedio que jugar "al balonmano"

En 1964 se fué campeón de Europa jugando más o menos a esto que jugamos ahora porque se tenía una de las 5 mejores selecciones del mundo por la entidad y calidad de los jugadores que había en España entre nacionales y nacionalizados.

En 1984 se ganaba a trompicones, todo era físico y Arconada -que era el mejor portero del mundo- tenía que salvar los muebles a cada paso a base de paradas. Mucho mérito tuvo esa selección pero es mucho mejor jugar como ahora no me jodas, con casi total superioridad sobre el rival.

Nunca hemos sido malos, desde 1920 llevamos demostrando que somos una de las mejores selecciones del mundo y claro que no hemos tenido suerte. En esta vida sin suerte no se consigue nada, por eso el Atlético de Madrid no tiene 3 copas de Europa por ejemplo.

Y claro que Clemente no era malo. Sabía que sólo tenia corretones para seleccionar y los ponía. Luego jugaban al patadón para que la pille el palomero que sea, que aqui atrás no hay cojones a que nos metan gol con todos lo que somos defendiendo. Pero aparte de empates no se conseguía nada con eso. Bueno se conseguía irse a casa con cara de gilipollas como en 1994 porque te ganan por torpes fallando ocasiones clarísimas que el rival en tu lugar no perdona y encima le parten la cara a un compañero, tócate los cojones. Prefiero lo de ahora lo siento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Y el Madrí arrasando en el Palau


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

Cuidao que sale Chumini con Francia


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuidao que sale Chumini con Francia



Pues falta le hace, sigue perdiendo 1-0, que desastre Francia, con tanta estrella en el campo


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

Qué poquito ha faltado para que Croacia se la liase


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

36-20-6


barullo dijo:


> A mi no me parece un estilo de mierda en absoluto
> 
> Es mucho más de lo que tiene la mayoría y ojo que cuando un equipo se cierra no queda más remedio que jugar "al balonmano"
> 
> ...



Máximo goleador en las fases de clasificación.

En el 94 caímos porque las fallamos y ellos metieron la suya. Métele la no expulsión de Tassotti y no pitar el penalty. Italia era mucha Italia. En el 96 nos anularon un gol, no nos pitaron un penalty, y perdimos en los penaltys contra la anfitriona. Y en el 98 las dos cagadas de Zubi nos mataron. En el 02 ya sabemos lo que pasó. En el 84 se gestaba una buena selección que la cagó en el 86.

La realidad es que pudimos haber ganado mucho antes, con otro estilo, y que en el 08-12 se juntó una generación brutal con toques de suerte. No es casualidad que coincidiera con el mejor Far$a. 

El estilo de la España 08 nos gustaba a todos. Del Bosque ralentizó el juego y LE lo mata totalmente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues falta le hace, sigue perdiendo 1-0, que desastre Francia, con tanta estrella en el campo



Soy incapaz de ver a Francia con tanto negro y estoy seguro que a muchos franceses les pasa lo mismo.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Soy incapaz de ver a Francia con tanto negro y estoy seguro que a muchos franceses les pasa lo mismo.



Bueno, en la epoca dorada de zidane, tmb habia negros como makelele, thuram, viera, henry, deseally,...y no eran mancos ninguno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno, en la epoca dorada de zidane, tmb habia negros como makelele, thuram, viera, henry, deseally,...y no eran mancos ninguno



Francia hace mucho que está perdida. Recuerdo la Francia de los 80 con solo un negro por el campo: Tigana. Al lado de Platini, Bats, Luis Fernandez,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Si Francia pierde se despide de la fase final y tendrá que luchar con Austria para no bajar.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Francia hace mucho que está perdida. Recuerdo la Francia de los 80 con solo un negro por el campo: Tigana. Al lado de Platini, Bats, Luis Fernandez,...



En esa epoca si, habia muy pocos negros con Francia. A lo mejor tmb porque no salian jugadores buenos de las colonias francesas: martinica, islas reunion, congo,...y no los nacionalizaba tampoco.

Peru y Australia en la segunda parte de la prorroga 0-0, esta apretando los peruanos, pero pinta penaltys jugarse ir al mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Final del 18, por cierto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En esa epoca si, habia muy pocos negros con Francia. A lo mejor tmb porque no salian jugadores buenos de las colonias francesas: martinica, islas reunion, congo,...y no los nacionalizaba tampoco.
> 
> Peru y Australia en la segunda parte de la prorroga 0-0, esta apretando los peruanos, pero pinta penaltys jugarse ir al mundial



2 rivales bastante flojos. Van al grupo de África, digo Francia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Cuidado que nos remonta el Far$a.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuidado que nos remonta el Far$a.



Estan aprentando en el ultimo, lo importante es ganar, aunque sea de uno


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

Yo prefiero a Australia, la verdad.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Jun 2022)

Lo de francia es brutal, creo que poner demasiado moronegroc junto en el campo es perjudicial... a ver si hay suerte y bajan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

El campeón de la neishons fuera de la fase final.


----------



## fred (13 Jun 2022)

Australia cambiando al portero para los penales,nusé nusé.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Jun 2022)

No han ganado ningún partido


----------



## fred (13 Jun 2022)

Ostias el portero de Australia,si no lo estais viendo ya estais tardando.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

El portero de Australia está dando espectáculo del bueno.


----------



## fred (13 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El portero de Australia está dando espectáculo del bueno.



Es imposible que pare un penalty haciendo eso.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

fred dijo:


> Es imposible que pare un penalty haciendo eso.



Pues el 5º de Perú era super parable. 

4-4 y a la muerte súbita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Australia


----------



## fred (13 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajajajaja,por bocas.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El portero de Australia está dando espectáculo del bueno.



Pues bailando le ha servido a australia ir al mundial


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Jun 2022)

Jajajajja a tomar por culo los cobrisos, por pringaos y no ser capaz de ganarles a los canguros en 120 min


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

madre mia, la gilipollez del portero de Australia le ha servido.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Jun 2022)

Hasta Australia tiene sus niggas africanos


----------



## pandiella (13 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi no me parece un estilo de mierda en absoluto
> 
> Es mucho más de lo que tiene la mayoría y ojo que cuando un equipo se cierra no queda más remedio que jugar "al balonmano"
> 
> ...



de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo las valoraciones sobre clemente


----------



## fred (13 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hasta Australia tiene sus niggas africanos



Que dicen que le ha fichado el Cádiz,pues ha hecho un partido lamentable,ni controlar el balón sabía.


----------



## jus (14 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero mira eso pasaba por ser una selección sin estilo ninguno...
> 
> Era una selección del patadón y a ver quién coño la coge, como se puede apreciar en el gol de Raúl que es así.
> 
> ...



Prefieres ponerte a ver un partido con 121243 toques de balón aburriendo a las ovejas? tú estas tonto o que?

Si mi padre que no sabe más que de fútbol de andar por casa dice que la selección solo sabe pasar y pasar el balón y otra gente le he escuchado que es un horror ver jugar a la selección. Y vas y dices que prefieres esto como espectador? 

A mi me dicen mañana de ir a pagar 25 euros por una entrada de la selección española y va a ir su abuela, no pago 25 pavos para aburrirme aunque meta 2 goles


----------



## Edge2 (14 Jun 2022)

El alemaria italia sin señal en UEFA.tv


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Ninguno tiene señal ahora mismo.

Por cierto, elpenalty que la pitaron a Francia es para verlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Me parece que hoy no vemos partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Hungría pasándose a todos por el forro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Y Costa Rica le gana a Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo las valoraciones sobre clemente



He Clemente convocando a Zubizarreta..y los del superdepor ni convocados...
Tiene guasa mientras el Brasil del 94 ganó con Mauro Silva y Bebeto...aquí nos dejamos en casa a liaño Fran etc...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

A qué hora juega Camerún?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

Costa Rica y Nueva Zelanda 2 aparcabuseros...lo único que ahora Keylor Navas de jubiló


----------



## Hamtel (14 Jun 2022)

Nueva Zelanda me ha sorprendido. Ha jugado bien. Mejor que algunas selecciones que si van a estar en el mundial


----------



## Hamtel (14 Jun 2022)

Los piratas van de ridículo en ridículo


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2022)

Mi mama los spaguetti van de ridiculo en ridiculo:

Hoy Alemania les gana 5-1


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El alemaria italia sin señal en UEFA.tv





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguno tiene señal ahora mismo.
> 
> Por cierto, elpenalty que la pitaron a Francia es para verlo.





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me parece que hoy no vemos partido.




No sé qué les ha pasado. A las 9 y cuarto tenían caídos los enlaces

Luego he estado haciendo cosas y cuando me he acordado y me he conectado ya era el minuto 60 del Alemania-Italia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nueva Zelanda me ha sorprendido. Ha jugado bien. Mejor que algunas selecciones que si van a estar en el mundial



Autobús...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jun 2022)

Hay varios resultados "muy gordos", pero tengo la sensación que las selecciones top, varias de ellas, al ser ya el 4º partido, como que pasan.

Es verdad que esta ventana ha habido que hacerla así por los retrasos provocados por el COVID y por el puto Mundial de otoño, y eso supone una excepción. 

La selecciones de nivel medio con ciertas "hechuras" como Hungría, Noruega, Croacia y cosas asi, se han tomado MUY en serio estos amistosos, pero muchas de las tops tienen jugadores que lo que quieren es irse de vacaciones. No es normal que a Inglaterra un equipo de nivel medio le meta 4 en Wembley, o que a Italia le metan 5, por mucha Alemania que sea el rival.

Este torneo está bien como sustitución a los amistosos, pero es que nunca se habrían jugado 4 amistosos seguidos en junio.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jun 2022)

Estas 4 jornadas han resultado muy nvtritivas 

Tendrían que estar ya con el Mondial iniciado, mejor que se vayan buscando otra excusa mejor


----------



## zeromus44 (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estas 4 jornadas han resultado muy nvtritivas
> 
> Tendrían que estar ya con el Mondial iniciado, mejor que se vayan buscando otra excusa mejor



Eso digo yo excusas ninguna. Están en mala forma y si esto fuera el mundial Francia, Inglaterra y posiblemente Italia a la puta calle

Y no tiene vuelta de hoja ni vacaciones, ni amistosos ni pollas en vinagre


jus dijo:


> Prefieres ponerte a ver un partido con 121243 toques de balón aburriendo a las ovejas? tú estas tonto o que?
> 
> Si mi padre que no sabe más que de fútbol de andar por casa dice que la selección solo sabe pasar y pasar el balón y otra gente le he escuchado que es un horror ver jugar a la selección. Y vas y dices que prefieres esto como espectador?
> 
> A mi me dicen mañana de ir a pagar 25 euros por una entrada de la selección española y va a ir su abuela, no pago 25 pavos para aburrirme aunque meta 2 goles



Se nota que no has visto casi fútbol y mucho menos de los años oscuros de la selección

Si los hubieras visto estarías como marica con lombrices de contento de ver a la España de 2006 hasta hoy día.


----------



## jus (15 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso digo yo excusas ninguna. Están en mala forma y si esto fuera el mundial Francia, Inglaterra y posiblemente Italia a la puta calle
> 
> Y no tiene vuelta de hoja ni vacaciones, ni amistosos ni pollas en vinagre
> 
> ...



Desde 1994 empecé a ver fútbol.

Y lo que hay hoy el día en un fútbol aburrido de pelotas siendo la selección y el Barça el culmen del aburrimiento


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

*Se ven desde la estratosfera*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay varios resultados "muy gordos", pero tengo la sensación que las selecciones top, varias de ellas, al ser ya el 4º partido, como que pasan.
> 
> Es verdad que esta ventana ha habido que hacerla así por los retrasos provocados por el COVID y por el puto Mundial de otoño, y eso supone una excepción.
> 
> ...



Lo cual contradice a los perrodistos que dicen que los partidos de selecciones hay que concentrarlos en Junio. Y por otro lado si un jugador no está bien o no quiere, que se lo diga al seleccionador y que seleccione a otros. Lo que no se puede hacer es el ridículo como han hecho algunos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso digo yo excusas ninguna. Están en mala forma y si esto fuera el mundial Francia, Inglaterra y posiblemente Italia a la puta calle
> 
> Y no tiene vuelta de hoja ni vacaciones, ni amistosos ni pollas en vinagre
> 
> ...



No me compares a la España de 2008-2014 premundial con esto que tenemos ahora. No tenemos jugadores para jugar a eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se ven desde la estratosfera*



Y encima Hungría, la Europa clásica, contra la nueva Europa multiculti.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Jun 2022)

Ya no hay mas partidos?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

Hasta Septiembre no.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta Septiembre no.



Y ahora que hacemos?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y ahora que hacemos?



Mercado de fichajes hasta Agosto.


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mercado de fichajes hasta Agosto.



Para unos, porque para el Barcelona va a tener que hacer encaje de bolillos para poder fichar a alguien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para unos, porque para el Barcelona va a tener que hacer encaje de bolillos para poder fichar a alguien



Pero tenemos 2 meses y medio de diversión sin fin.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para unos, porque para el Barcelona va a tener que hacer encaje de bolillos para poder fichar a alguien



No iban a traer a haaland y lewandowsky?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Jun 2022)

Esta noche en el chiringuito a las 12 entrevista a floper... Exclusivaaaa


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y ahora que hacemos?



¿Drojas?


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me compares a la España de 2008-2014 premundial con esto que tenemos ahora. No tenemos jugadores para jugar a eso.



Es muy parecida

En cualquier caso mejor a todas las que hubo antes de 2008 que eran más malas que la carne pescuezo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es muy parecida
> 
> En cualquier caso mejor a todas las que hubo antes de 2008 que eran más malas que la carne pescuezo



No estoy de acuerdo. Deberías ponerte partidos de esas épocas. Te sorprenderías.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Le pegamos la svbidita de rigor, que hoy jvega África


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2022)

TOTAL no se retransmite en NINGUNA parte


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Marca De Bryne para Bélgica... pero tambien gana Holanda


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> TOTAL no se retransmite en NINGUNA parte



Los derechos INTEGROS los tiene RTVE


----------



## Hamtel (22 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los derechos INTEGROS los tiene RTVE



Se ve pirata y arreando


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

El otaku del Atleti dándolo todo, cómo se nota que NO está en el Atleti


Hamtel dijo:


> Se ve pirata y arreando



Si esa es la historia, no se molestan en una mierda


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

La ha tenido África


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

2º gol belga, todo en orden


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> TOTAL no se retransmite en NINGUNA parte



En la app uefa.tv puedes ver el partido que quieras de hoy


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Ni aún ganando África hoy tendrían opciones a nada que no sea aspirar a descender


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Gol de Giroud, Austria flojitos


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Sale Bale


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Dinamarca ha metido el chicharro de la jornada

PD Y no ha valido para una pvta mierda porque ha respondido Croacia


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Menvda "inteligencia" del Nkunku y Mbappé, les ha dado tiempo a rehacerse a toda la defensa


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Se acabó lo que sedaba, el próximo día todo un Dinamarca-África (que se jvegan no descender...) y el Holanda-Bélgica por la primera plaza, poca broma

Koundé Kinte se ha lesionado, nvtrición máxima


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se acabó lo que sedaba, el próximo día todo un Dinamarca-África (que se jvegan no descender...) y el Holanda-Bélgica por la primera plaza, poca broma
> 
> Koundé Kinte se ha lesionado, nvtrición máxima



bueno ,casualidad que los 2 centrales que monchi dejo escapar esten ahora lesionados ahora el sevilla estan al borde matarse entre ellos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2022)

TurQUIA 3 lUXEMBURGO3...he han mejorado un tanto los de ese paraiso fiscal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

Pero que cojones es esto? no me jodas que no hay liga este fin de semana por las mierdas estás?


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2022)

Mañana Italia-Inglaterra ojito


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero que cojones es esto? no me jodas que no hay liga este fin de semana por las mierdas estás?



El que gane va a la final four del año que viene, como la que jugó España contra los gabachos el pasado octubre que nos ganaron con gol en fuera de juego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El que gane va a la final four del año que viene, como la que jugó España contra los gabachos el pasado octubre que nos ganaron con gol en fuera de juego



Hostia la mierda esa amañada?.
Y quien la juega? Manppe y su familia?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia la mierda esa amañada?.
> Y quien la juega? Manppe y su familia?



Hay gente que prefiere llamarlos UEFA


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia la mierda esa amañada?.
> Y quien la juega? Manppe y su familia?



Y su prima de Alcobendas le da masajes en la punta la plazoleta del nabo


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Hvngría primera de grvpo, ojito ahí


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Todavia no he llegado a casa ¿minuto y resultado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Todavia no he llegado a casa ¿minuto y resultado?



Gana Hungría 0-1 minuto 41


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Italia - Piratas poco están jvgando...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Menvda Nvidia ahí con los italianos jvgando en San Siro y mañana España en un canpo literalmente de 2ª


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvda Nvidia ahí con los italianos jvgando en San Siro y mañana España en un canpo literalmente de 2ª



Si, pero ellos se joden sin mundial y nosotros vamos a jugarlo

¿Qué es mejor, andarrios?


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Falta peligrosísima a favor de los piratas...

Edito, a la grada


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Hungría pasándolas pvtas


barullo dijo:


> Si, pero ellos se joden sin mundial y nosotros vamos a jugarlo
> 
> ¿Qué es mejor, andarrios?



¿Tengo que recordar que estamos ahí de rebote gracias a Georgia, nación que el forero medio del princi no sabría ni señalarla en el mapa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

Finlandia empata con Rumanía


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Finlandia empata con Rumanía



¿Lo dices para aclarar que les tocará a Francia entre otros?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

iñaki WILLIANS el vasco de pura raza Debuta con GHANA


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hungría pasándolas pvtas
> 
> ¿Tengo que recordar que estamos ahí de rebote gracias a Georgia, nación que el forero medio del princi no sabría ni señalarla en el mapa?



Un poco sí, pero que se joda Suecia que se dejaron ganar. Se jugó el partido y los muy gilipollas lo perdieron. Así estamos todas no te jode


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Golazo del Raspas para Italia


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

los húngaros como locos porque acabe


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> los húngaros como locos porque acabe



De acabar asín, el último partido es Hvngría - Italia


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

siempre me gusta la camiseta de Alemania pero este año no. Menuda cagada de camiseta con ese tocho negro ahí en medio


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De acabar asín, el último partido es Hvngría - Italia



No se cómo está el grupo ahora mismo


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

huyyyy Hungría casi la enchufa


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No se cómo está el grupo ahora mismo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Lo dices para aclarar que les tocará a Francia entre otros?



Le he puesto un eurito al empate.


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1201828



Hostias desciende Inglaterra...que se jodan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hostias desciende Inglaterra...que se jodan



Y el summum ya sería que bajara África también.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hostias desciende Inglaterra...que se jodan



La pena es que Alemania no es la cavsante, sería más nvtritivo


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Ojito que ha tenido Hvngía el 2º


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

Los piratas ya van a pelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

No entiendo qué hace Italia atacando


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el summum ya sería que bajara África también.



No caerá esa breva


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Emerson por Jorginho, mvy italiano svena todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Joder acabo de ver el gol del mamadou el otro día con Francia, menudos golazos se gasta el cabron. 
Qué noticias tenemos de las charos, van a jugar con las feroes?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

Incluso empatando los piratas lo tienen muy chungo


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Alemania la tenemos en el grvpo de Qatar y no son la excelencia precisamente, se vienen cositas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡A LA BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Emerson por Jorginho, mvy italiano svena todo



Y se quejaba Arrigo Sacchi de que había muchos extranjeros en la liga y les han copado hasta la selección


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alemania la tenemos en el grvpo de Qatar y no son la excelencia precisamente, se vienen cositas...



Las multiculturales Alemania e Inglaterra son bastante mediocres.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Se confirma el descenso pirata


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alemania la tenemos en el grvpo de Qatar y no son la excelencia precisamente, se vienen cositas...



Aqui Alemania no se ha dejado, pero un mundial son palabras mayores


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui Alemania no se ha dejado, pero un mundial son palabras mayores



Alemania ya se fue para casita en la Evro, la tendencia es mala de cojones

PD Repasando los hapvntes, sólo le ganó a Portvgal


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder acabo de ver el gol del mamadou el otro día con Francia, menudos golazos se gasta el cabron.
> Qué noticias tenemos de las charos, van a jugar con las feroes?



Es devastador ese pavo. Lo raro es que no arrase en champions


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Sep 2022)

Pues si nos clasificamos para semis estos son los rivales:

Del grupo 1: Croacia o Dinamarca. Croacia con 1 punto de ventaja depende de sí misma, pero hay que jugar (visita a Austria, que tiene opciones de salvar la categoría si gana y Francia no lo hace en Dinamarca).

Del 3: Hungría o Italia. Se enfrentan en campo húngaro en la última jornada y a Hungría le vale el empate.

Del 4: Holanda o Belgica. Los primeros lo tienen casi hecho. Se enfrentan en la última jornada en campo holandés y a Bélgica sólo le vale ganar por 3 o más goles de diferencia.


Pues es perfectamente posible unas semis con Croacia/Dinamarca (me da igual una que otra), Holanda y Hungría. Lógicamente habría que jugar bien, pero somos mejores y sería una buena oportunidad para ganar la Nations League.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es devastador ese pavo. Lo raro es que no arrase en champions



Está claro que el Florencio va a intentar su fichaje todas las veces que sea posible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alemania ya se fue para casita en la Evro, la tendencia es mala de cojones
> 
> PD Repasando los hapvntes, sólo le ganó a Portvgal



Están de capa caída. Los multis no le estás sentando bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es devastador ese pavo. Lo raro es que no arrase en champions



No tiene mentalidad para eso. Y mientras siga en el QSG jamás la tendrá.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Armenia a las 3.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está claro que el Florencio va a intentar su fichaje todas las veces que sea posible.



Yo me le traía al Aleti

Si yo fuera rico como un jeque hacía un Aleti de leyenda para ganar 7 champions seguidas


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

A las 18 horas Oblak contra Haaland


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A las 18 horas Oblak contra Haaland



Pues va a estar interesante ese duelo, todo un porterazo contra el delantero que tiene mas olfato goleador en la actualidad


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

¡Tenemos once de España!

Luis Enrique apuesta por el siguiente once: *Unai Simón; Jordi Alba, Pau Torres, Eric García, Azpilicueta; Busquets, Pedri, Gavi; Ferrán, Sarabia y Asensio.*

Asensio titular, se abre paraguas


----------



## Lemavos (24 Sep 2022)

6 del barça 

Merenguefachas rabiosos XD


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Hoy si falla Morata me han dicho que hay vacantes en el femenino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Piqueros suizos y vamos a romper su línea de piqueros con falsos 9?


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Vamos a jugar sin 9,

supongo quiere marear a la defensa suiza con los tres de arriba intercambiando posiciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vamos a jugar sin 9,
> 
> supongo quiere marear a la defensa suiza con los tres de arriba intercambiando posiciones.



si per seguro que estaran todos en el banderin de corner...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

LE se ríe de nosotros


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (24 Sep 2022)

Buen pase largo al corner.
Pase atrás.
Pase atrás.
Pase atrás y de vuelta a nuestro campo.

Creía que esta pena ya se había acabado.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Le han hecho falta al Embolo y han pasado demigrantemente de él...

Buenas noches holles


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues va a estar interesante ese duelo, todo un porterazo contra el delantero que tiene mas olfato goleador en la actualidad



Pues ha ganado Eslovenia.

Yo no digo que Eslovenia o la Noruega de Haaland y Odegaard no puedan ganar a una grande, pero se nota mucho cuando les ves en juego que son equipos de segunda división.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ha ganado Eslovenia.
> 
> Yo no digo que Eslovenia o la Noruega de Haaland y Odegaard no puedan ganar a una grande, pero se nota mucho cuando les ves en juego que son equipos de segunda división.



Eslovenia hace años que está lejos de la élite. Noruega ha mejorado y es posible que suban a liga A, pero en Europa hay 15 selecciones mejores.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Lo dijo el otro día @barullo , por si quereis ver a Portvgal por aquí








UEFA.tv


Always Football. Always On. Register for free to watch live streaming of UEFA’s Youth, Women’s and Futsal competitions, highlights, classic matches, live UEFA draw coverage and much more.




www.uefa.tv


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2022)

la demigrancia esta que estamos jugando qué es? como la intertoto de las selecciones? vale para clasificarse para el siguiente mundial que imagino será en wakanda?


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eslovenia hace años que está lejos de la élite. Noruega ha mejorado y es posible que suban a liga A, pero en Europa hay 15 selecciones mejores.



Eslovenia tiene a Oblak y se acabó.

Noruega no es capaz de jugar una Euro o un mundial ni teniendo al mejor ariete del mundo no me jodas...y el Odegaard otro inútil o mingafría como dicen en mi pueblo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Y nos la metieron. Somos muy blandos.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Gol de los piquetes 


Tubiegah dijo:


> la demigrancia esta que estamos jugando qué es? como la intertoto de las selecciones? vale para clasificarse para el siguiente mundial que imagino será en wakanda?



A mi no me está pareciendo ningvna demigrancia


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Vaya chicharro que se ha comido Pachi pues ¿no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eslovenia tiene a Oblak y se acabó.
> 
> Noruega no es capaz de jugar una Euro o un mundial ni teniendo al mejor ariete del mundo no me jodas...y el Odegaard otro inútil o mingafría como dicen en mi pueblo



Por eso no está en el Madrí. El niñato no quería competir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de los piquetes
> 
> A mi no me está pareciendo ningvna demigrancia



A mí tampoco. Es una. muy buena competición entre selecciones de primer nivel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo dijo el otro día @barullo , por si quereis ver a Portvgal por aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi tele y con mi wifi va a pedales.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la demigrancia esta que estamos jugando qué es? como la intertoto de las selecciones? vale para clasificarse para el siguiente mundial que imagino será en wakanda?



Es la champions pero de selecciones


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Suizo desde shiquitito


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí tampoco. Es una. muy buena competición entre selecciones de primer nivel.



Y tambien va con los rankings FIFA


----------



## Edge2 (24 Sep 2022)

pelea pelea...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es la champions pero de selecciones



Eso es problema del wifi de la tele, mira a ver si tienes 5GHz y visión directa con el modem


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

De una lado a otro mueve la pelota Españita intentando encontrar un hueco dice Juanca Rivero en TVE


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2022)

En vez de España podrían llamarlo enchufados de Luis Enrique... Juegan Alba, Ferrán, Erik y Ausencio


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De una lado a otro mueve la pelota Españita intentando encontrar un hueco dice Juanca Rivero en TVE



Menudo coñazo y que defiende lejos de su portería, si quieres se meten debajo de ella....


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Sep 2022)

Vaya goles de equipo blandito le meten a España.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Dice la tele que Luis Manrique está jugando con 5 suplentes en sus clubs


----------



## pepetemete (24 Sep 2022)

Equipazo de Amunike ...he contado al menos 40 pases atrás de Azpilicueta , aspiran todo, incluso a quedar eliminados de todas las competiciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De una lado a otro mueve la pelota Españita intentando encontrar un hueco dice Juanca Rivero en TVE



Hay que tener estómago para escuchar a Rivero.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Sep 2022)

en vex de seleccion española le deberian llamar seleccion hijos de puta amigos de luis tabique


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay que tener estómago para escuchar a Rivero.



Y comentarista del mejor juego de furgol de la historia pro evolution soccer 5-6


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay que tener estómago para escuchar a Rivero.



Es funcionario ¿qué quieres?


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Dice la tele que Luis Manrique está jugando con 5 suplentes en sus clubs



Los tres de arriba llevan con la lengua fuera desde el minuto 15


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor que puede hacer Eric García es lesionarse


----------



## Lake (24 Sep 2022)

No será que han visto el anuncio de los blandengues y les ha influído ? ... 

Si al final palman y se echan a llorar como ayer Federer ( y Nadal ) lo sabremos.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Sep 2022)

lo unico que me gustaria de esta seleccion de hijos de puta es que murieran todos en un accidente aereo y que luis tabique muriera calcinado y sufriendo como una rata


----------



## pepetemete (24 Sep 2022)

Da igual que pierdan o que jueguen como el culo, Luis Enrique seguirá solo por seguir dando por culo en cada rueda de prensa cuando convoca a quien le sale de las pelotas o directamente a quien más le jode a sus enemigos.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

No me gusta nada la camiseta de España...menos que la del Aleti este año

El escudo ¿qué pasa? ¿que les da vergüenza y hay que esconderlo?


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Con sólo balonazos y juego aéreo nos están dominando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Vaya repaso nos están dando


----------



## pepetemete (24 Sep 2022)

38 minutos de juego patético de la selección del rencoroso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Veo que luchó ha prohibido chutar desde el borde del area


----------



## pepetemete (24 Sep 2022)

El comentarista de la1 ha insinuado que no hay jugadores en ataque a los que pasar el balón desde el medio campo ... a la puta calle!


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Da igual que pierdan o que jueguen como el culo, Luis Enrique seguirá solo por seguir dando por culo en cada rueda de prensa cuando convoca a quien le sale de las pelotas o directamente a quien más le jode a sus enemigos.



Mira lo que han hecho las tías:

Están hasta el coño de su Luis Enrique particular y han renunciado a jugar con él...

Por mucho que digan que son unas yolovalgo y unas chantajistas a mi me parece un gesto por su parte de 3 pares de cojones de valiente para intentar cambiar las cosas como por ejemplo quitar al inútil que las dirige...

En cambio con los tíos no es el caso porque Luis Enrique lo ha hecho bien en los últimos torneos, pero si no fuera así dudo mucho que hubieran renunciado a la selección como han hecho 15 jugadoras del femenino


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Sep 2022)

lo mejor es que algun jugador español cayera muerto por la combinacion de doping y vacunas, que asco me dan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Melones aereos que estáis de guasa?..


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

La coja de amunike


----------



## Edge2 (24 Sep 2022)

75% de possessió


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

España aburre a las ovejas. Qué tostón.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira lo que han hecho las tías:
> 
> Están hasta el coño de su Luis Enrique particular y han renunciado a jugar con él...
> 
> ...



No me aventuro a comentar en ese tema...todos sabemos que un entorno de charos siempre hay mamoneos, y me da que lo de la selección es solo una expresión de este hecho.

Ahora bien, Luis Enrique selecciona como el puto culo, y lo peor es que parece que lo hace a propósito , POR JODER, porque un entrenador con dos dedos de frente primero, no convocaría a más de la mitad de los convocados porque son MALOS DE COJONES, y SEGUNDO, viendo como está jugando el equipo, cambiaba al menos a la mitad en el segundo tiempo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 75% de possessió



Si y colgando melones aereos cuando no hay delanteros


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No me aventuro a comentar en ese tema...todos sabemos que un entorno de charos siempre hay mamoneos, y me da que lo de la selección es solo una expresión de este hecho.
> 
> Ahora bien, Luis Enrique selecciona como el puto culo, y lo peor es que parece que lo hace a propósito , POR JODER, porque un entrenador con dos dedos de frente primero, no convocaría a más de la mitad de los convocados porque son MALOS DE COJONES, y SEGUNDO, viendo como está jugando el equipo, cambiaba al menos a la mitad en el segundo tiempo.



2 cositas:

Una selección juega muy poquito al año y quizá esté preparando o probando cosas de cara al mundial...

Y la segunda cosa ¿a quién le importa la selección en el país del madrí-barsa? pues a casi nadie...

...por eso nunca pasa nada por mal que lo hagan. No hay exigencia alguna.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Suiza cambia España no


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Suiza cambia España no



Para que cambiar algo si va bien así no?


----------



## Mizraim (24 Sep 2022)

Triple cambio en la delantera, a ver que tal.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Triple cambio en la delantera, a ver que tal.



Borja Iglesias balón de oro


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 75% de possessió



Balonmano, con la diferencia de que hay tiempo de posesión


----------



## Hermericus (24 Sep 2022)

Vaya banda de paquetes los enchufados de LE.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Otro pase de mierda


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vaya banda de paquetes los enchufados de LE.



Son como funcionarios


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Ahora si goooool


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Inaudito marcos asesensiose fue de alguien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Gol de Alba a pase de Ausencio.


----------



## Mizraim (24 Sep 2022)

Menudo subidon de Jordi Calva, seguramente cree que esta demostrando algo.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Mierda, esto da un boleto a Jordi Alba al mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Medio gol es de Ausencio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Alba te puede caer mal pero el tío enchufado es un crack.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Al palo Suiza y falla la segunda


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Tercero de los vendetoallas

PD A nosotros los Chuecos nos empataron a 2


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Lol, otro córner


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Mira el Ausencio cómo juega aqui y el gol que ha dejado a huevo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Gol de Suiza. Otra vez. Otro negro.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Sep 2022)

Otro golito. The cagas...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

No defiende ni dios.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Y de corner..


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (24 Sep 2022)

Somos malos con ganas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Y otro gol de GILIPOLLEZ


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2022)

brooo00ootal partido de la Coja


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Embolo, tirolés de toda la vidac


----------



## Mizraim (24 Sep 2022)

Que poca sangre y MALA HOSTIA FALTA.

Si jugaran con la actitud de Gavi esos no entran.


----------



## Urquattro (24 Sep 2022)

No juegan ni a las chapas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Para que convocar a albiol teniendo a eric García y su metro 80


----------



## Edge2 (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Embolo, tirolés de toda la vidac



Pues tenia pinta de sueco...


----------



## sinosuke (24 Sep 2022)

El portero que tenemos es de risa.......


.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Somos malos con ganas.



Atrás si...pero bueno combinando si metes mas que el de enfrente ya sabes te dan los 3 puntos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

Nos faltan negros para parecer una selección seria... Vamos de paletos por el Mundo...


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Tirando melones al área nos están follando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

El único hoy no para ni una. A derechas


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

Una vergüenza, no hay defensas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tirando melones al área nos están follando



Normal erci García y su 1.80


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Enserio ven a Borja Iglesias a un nivel para la seleccion por delante de Iago Aspas por ejemplo?


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El portero que tenemos es de risa.......
> 
> 
> .



No hizo para nada mala Euro, esto es cosa de 1 día o al menos eso quiero creer


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Nos faltan negros para parecer una selección seria... Vamos de paletos por el Mundo...



Ya tienes ahí a uno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Ahora los suizos se tiraran al suelo a la mínima


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Ya tienes ahí a uno.



Su hermano base fue con ghanat


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Enserio ven a Borja Iglesias a un nivel para la seleccion por delante de Iago Aspas por ejemplo?



Pero Aspas estará comiendo pulpo a feira con un albariño, y no puede saltar al campo.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para que convocar a albiol teniendo a eric García y su metro 80



Oye que yo tengo metro ochenta y uno y a mucha honra


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

¿Y quita a Ausencio? Pero si estaba siendo el único que hacía algo arriba.


----------



## sinosuke (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No hizo para nada mala Euro, esto es cosa de 1 día o al menos eso quiero creer




Ufff....el tipo siempre hace una cantada (mínimo) en cada partido.

Debe de ser familia del Zubizarreta

.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Ya tienes ahí a uno.



Bueno... Con ese concretamente en el campo, jugamos con diez...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Acabo de llegar y ya veo que perdemos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Tenemos un mamadou....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Oye que yo tengo metro ochenta y uno y a mucha honra



Tenemos a albiol...que además juega junto a pau


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Y quita a Ausencio? Pero si estaba siendo el único que hacía algo arriba.



Tenemos ahora la delantera más paco en años


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Enserio ven a Borja Iglesias a un nivel para la seleccion por delante de Iago Aspas por ejemplo?



Está en un buen momento, pero claro no es Messi

El problema que tenemos en España - y es raro de cojones- es que ninguna española pare nunca un Lewandowski o un Batistuta que las enchufe...

Cuando tengamos uno así ganamos otro mundial casi fijo


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno... Con ese concretamente en el campo, jugamos con diez...



Ha intentado imitar a Garrincha.

Y ahora ha sacado un buen centro. No es lo habitual, no se emocionen.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos un mamadou....



Poquito queda...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de llegar y ya veo que perdemos



Es URGENTE la convocatoria de una operación triunfo OT futbolera para fichar morenos para la selección y parecer algo serio...

Operación Mamadou ¡¡¡¡¡¡.... Abre un hilo, Obi... Seleccionador mamadou oficial de Burbuja...


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Ahora se ponen a meter balones al área...

en el min.70


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Está en un buen momento, pero claro no es Messi
> 
> El problema que tenemos en España - y es raro de cojones- es que ninguna española pare nunca un Lewandowski o un Batistuta que las enchufe...
> 
> Cuando tengamos uno así ganamos otro mundial casi fijo



Es un delantero del monton me acuerdo cuando jugaba en el Zaragoza y Español.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

Mete al Williams trenzado y va a entrar Llorente, ambos son más propios de juego al contraataque, pero vamos perdiendo.

Pero a ver...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Xhaka ha salido del campo y el comentarista diciendo que xhaka se va a cansar


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tenemos ahora la delantera más paco en años



Por lo menos, un delantero alto que amenace en zona de remate.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Sep 2022)

Yo lo quité cuando empataron, ahora que van perdiendo voy a verlo otra vez.

Anda que no da asco la selección del Barça.

¿Con esto no se va al mundial?


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Lvego digo yo de Morata pero lo de hoy es incomprensible


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Es un delantero del monton me acuerdo cuando jugaba en el Zaragoza y Español.



Es buen rematador y fija bien a los centrales. Va a ayudar, ya lo verás.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Buena milf la rubia del banquillo.


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lvego digo yo de Morata pero lo de hoy es incomprensible



¿No lo ha convocado?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Es buen rematador y fija bien a los centrales. Va a ayudar, ya lo verás.



Es un dani guiza que al menos este tuvo su temporada top en primera de killer, pero no es tu delantero para ir a un mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

No se puede aspirar a nada jugando así.


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Es un dani guiza que al menos este tuvo su temporada top en primera de killer, pero no es tu delantero para ir a un mundial.



Es que no hay delanteros.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Buena milf la rubia del banquillo.



Esta dentro del plan de igualdad de la roja


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿No lo ha convocado?



Está rascandose las pelotas con Llorente...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No se puede aspirar a nada jugando así.



Hombre ¡¡¡¡... A la posesión sí, hamijo.... No jodas...


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Buena milf la rubia del banquillo.



Tiene un trallazo que te pasas ¿eh mangurrían?


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Xhaka ha salido del campo y el comentarista diciendo que xhaka se va a cansar



El que ha salido el Shaqiri. Xhaka está jugando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Como me joden los que le quitan importancia a la derrota


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Es que no hay delanteros.



Para mi delante de iglesias esta Morralla, Gerar Moreno, Iago Aspas, Raul de Tomas...


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (24 Sep 2022)

Yo borracha y drogada juego mejor que estos paganinis...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Suiza si no es por defensa ni la hvele


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

Ca pasaaaaooooo ?????




¿ Ésto es de hoy ??? Qué inyustisia....


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Para mi delante de iglesias esta Morralla, Gerar Moreno, Iago Aspas, Raul de Tomas...



Morata es el titular para Luis Enroque.
Gerard está lesionado, si no, estaría jugando.
Aspas no va a ir convocado.
RdT no juega.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Joer que aburrido y denigrante todo, ya me contarás porque está jugando alba que es suplente y está medio jubilado ya.
Los otros no sé ni quienes son.


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ca pasaaaaooooo ?????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203041
> 
> ...



Inyustisia!!!


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

Pues a ganar a Portugal


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Para mi delante de iglesias esta Morralla, Gerar Moreno, Iago Aspas, Raul de Tomas...



O Rafa Mir y Juanmi el del Betis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Qué alegría y facilidad de expresión transmite Ferrer


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

¿En serio se piensa Gavi que se regatea a 6 tios de seguido?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> O Rafa Mir y Juanmi el del Betis



Es que hay varios por delante Borja Iglesias es el tipico Guiza que tienes que tener para pegar centros, fijar centrales, generar espacio para los extremos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Y otro pase hacia atras


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

Soler... otro que no juega, hoy en el PSG


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Y el 4º de Portvgal,


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ca pasaaaaooooo ?????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203041
> 
> ...



Jojojo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Sep 2022)

Esta selección de LE y del FaRSA no convence ni entusiasma. No se puede hacer peor.


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2022)

CristionaSchumacher dijo:


> Yo borracha y drogada juego mejor que estos paganinis...



Te gusta la Fanta de limón o naranja?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Y ayer Rumanía 1 España sub 21 4...haciendo todo lo contrario de lo que hace la absoluta


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

Mientras todas estas mierdas de partidos sirvan para echar al chuloputas culerdo del Luis Enrique, a mi ya me vale... Es un win win en todo caso...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Esta selección de LE y del FaRSA no convence ni entusiasma. No se puede hacer peor.



Esto es un torneo de chichinabo de la UEFA.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

0 goles de Cristiano por sierto


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ca pasaaaaooooo ?????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203041
> 
> ...



Le han pegado el tiro de gracia?


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Sep 2022)

Llorente tiene que ser titular,

en el rato que ha estado le puso más cojones que toda la selección en la primera parte.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Es que hay varios por delante Borja Iglesias es el tipico Guiza que tienes que tener para pegar centros, fijar centrales, generar espacio para los extremos.



Borja Iglesias es bueno si se le meten balones al hueco, como hacen en el Betis Canales y CÍA, esos automatismos si no se tienen en la selección, Borja es un rematador más.

El mérito de Pellegrini, no lo está teniendo Luis Enrique.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Que cojones hace Carlos Soler de defensa central?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Madre mía.....


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Borja Iglesias es bueno si se le meten balones al hueco, como hacen en el Betis Canales y CÍA, esos automatismos si no se tienen en la selección, Borja es un rematador más.
> 
> El mérito de Pellegrini, no lo está teniendo Luis Enrique.



Desde que ha entrado los dos centrales de suiza al menos estan trabajando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Mirad para esto, nos traemos a 11 mamadous y es más entretenido seguro.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Desde que ha entrado los dos centrales de suiza al menos estan trabajando



Es que antes no había delantero centro real, Asensio era un falso 9 que encaraba desde fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

Me parto la polla, un minuto y se ponen a jugar con el portero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Colgar melones cojones


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

Pos yasta, nos ha ganado vna de las peores Suizas en años, mil gracias a los responsables


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mirad para esto, nos traemos a 11 mamadous y es más entretenido seguro.



Y cobrando el sueldo base y sin finiquitos ni pluses ni mierdas.... Con un bocata de lomo para cada uno, suficiente...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Patético Lucho


----------



## Octubrista (24 Sep 2022)

Los suizos de han merecido la victoria, han sido un equipo, hasta podían haber marcado más.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es que antes no había delantero centro real, Asensio era un falso 9 que encaraba desde fuera.



La puta mierda esta de "tiki taka" rancio de la republica catalana, el unico tiki taka real era del sabio joder.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

A tomar por culo hombre


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> La puta mierda esta de "tiki taka" rancio de la republica catalana, el unico tiki taka real era del sabio joder.



Pero en 2008 se jugaba mucho más deprisa cuando se tenía el balón

Eso es clave: la velocidad


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pos yasta, nos ha ganado vna de las peores Suizas en años, mil gracias a los responsables



Pues es un buen equipo; sabían a lo que tenían que jugar, y lo han hecho muy bien.

Luis Enroque a lo suyo, al tiqui tiqui desde atrás y de un lado para otro. Antes aún ganaba, ahora ya ni eso.

Y Aspas en casa, no me jodas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

que aprende de DELAFUENTE


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

70% de posesion no puedo decir nada


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> 70% de posesion no puedo decir nada



Pusesió, se dice pusesió.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero en 2008 se jugaba mucho más deprisa cuando se tenía el balón
> 
> Eso es clave: la velocidad



PORQUE LOS RIVALES en 2008 no nos tomaban en serio y nos dejaban espacios....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

CON LOPETEGUI esto no pasaba... no es coña


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pues es un buen equipo; sabían a lo que tenían que jugar, y lo han hecho muy bien.
> 
> Luis Enroque a lo suyo, al tiqui tiqui desde atrás y de un lado para otro. Antes aún ganaba, ahora ya ni eso.
> 
> Y Aspas en casa, no me jodas.



Empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del encerrarse atrás con 25% de posessió y patadón palante, eso es una pvta mierda desde tiempos inmemoriales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del encerrarse atrás con 25% de posessió y patadón palante, eso es una pvta mierda desde tiempos inmemoriales



se rompia eso antes con mas velocidad chutar a puerta y tener a un DELANTERO tanque


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del encerrarse atrás con 25% de posessió y patadón palante, eso es una pvta mierda desde tiempos inmemoriales



Para mi el futbol perfecto es el contrataque.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Para mi el futbol perfecto es el contrataque.



con españa dificil cuando los rivales se encierran atras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Borja Iglesias riéndose


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> con españa dificil cuando los rivales se encierran atras



Lo se pero tienes que tener alternativas a jugar con tu portero y los centrales a moverla de un lado a otro.

Es inexplicable que Llorente no sea titular hoy por ejemplo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

Siempre me parto la polla de los putos periolistos de mierda como se reian del Sabio los putos subnormales.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Sep 2022)

A mí el juego me la sopla. Salvo Brasil y Hungría  el resto está tb para el arrastre. Cuando llegue el mundial subirán todos.

Pero lo de la portería sigue siendo un drama y la forma en la que nos marcan gol es de equipo sin futuro. 

Típica España de octavos a tomar por culo a penaltis.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Sep 2022)

Mi análisis del partido:

1.- No hay portero.
2.- No hay defensa.
3.-Media justita.
4.- Delantera poco/nada resolutiva.
5.- Entrenador limitado, caprichoso y maniático...

Si sumáis 1+2+3+4+5 el resultado os lo podéis imaginar...

Ya está no os hagáis más pajas mentales....


----------



## das kind (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del encerrarse atrás con 25% de posessió y patadón palante, eso es una pvta mierda desde tiempos inmemoriales



Y, ¿qué van a hacer? Cuando te falta calidad, te encierras atrás y a jugársela a la contra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Lo se pero tienes que tener alternativas a jugar con tu portero y los centrales a moverla de un lado a otro.
> 
> Es inexplicable que Llorente no sea titular hoy por ejemplo.



 mira para compARAR un GOL DE CONTRA de aduriz....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Y, ¿qué van a hacer? Cuando te falta calidad, te encierras atrás y a jugársela a la contra.



en mis tiempos teniamos a LLORENTE el riojano....a desatascar esos embolados


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pues es un buen equipo; sabían a lo que tenían que jugar, y lo han hecho muy bien.
> 
> Luis Enroque a lo suyo, al tiqui tiqui desde atrás y de un lado para otro. Antes aún ganaba, ahora ya ni eso.
> 
> Y Aspas en casa, no me jodas.



Pero esto no lo arregla Aspas ¿eh? no os engañéis

Que Aspas ya estuvo en un mundial y nos fuimos en octavos


----------



## cholesfer (24 Sep 2022)

Erik Garsia, Anestesio, Yordi Calva, Unai Zumosol, Borjaja Churches...

Valiente mierda.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero lo de la portería sigue siendo un drama y la forma en la que nos marcan gol es de equipo sin futuro.



El Bilbao sólo lleva 4 goles en contra, esto es la pájara y cero dramas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A mí el juego me la sopla. Salvo Brasil y Hungría  el resto está tb para el arrastre. Cuando llegue el mundial subirán todos.
> 
> Pero lo de la portería sigue siendo un drama y la forma en la que nos marcan gol es de equipo sin futuro.
> 
> Típica España de octavos a tomar por culo a penaltis.



Si es que no caemos en la fase de grupos. Ya estuvimos a punto en la euro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mi análisis del partido:
> 
> 1.- No hay portero.
> 2.- No hay defensa.
> ...



En el ´vidrio de arriba, Tamudo, Luis Garcia y Riera, 3 del Espanyol...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Bilbao sólo lleva 4 goles en contra, esto es la pájara y cero dramas



ERIC GARCIA.... y es sangrante que lo convoquemos y no a ALBIOL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero esto no lo arregla Aspas ¿eh? no os engañéis
> 
> Que Aspas ya estuvo en un mundial y nos fuimos en octavos



Y dale. Tú puedes tener 16-17 jugadores para jugar a tu estilo, pero necesitas jugadores que resuelvan solos, y Aspas es uno de esos jugadores que es capaz de resolver solo. Todos los que trae LE son muy parecidos y para jugar a lo mismo. Hasta Aragonés y Del Bosque se llevaban a Llorente y Negredo y Guiza por si había que jugar a otra cosa.

A Aspas no le puedes achacar lo mal que se hizo en Rusia porque esa selección estaba tocada ya por el calvo de mierda, y Hierro es un mingafría que no tiene ni puta idea. Échale la culpa a Piqué por sacar la mano.


----------



## fred (24 Sep 2022)

Mi análisis del partido es que después se ha estrenado el nuevo programa de Sardá y tiene de contertulio a.....................Gonzalito Miró


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Mi análisis del partido es que después se ha estrenado el nuevo programa de Sardá y tiene de contertulio a.....................Gonzalito Miró



Ayer vi una entrevista a uno en Jewtube que dejaba a todos estos como lo que son. A Miró le decía que su mérito había sido nacer.



Minuto 8 más o menos.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ERIC GARCIA.... y es sangrante que lo convoquemos y no a ALBIOL



El primer gol no llega Vnaí y tampoco ha faltado tanto por mala sverte, dos tios, que menvda pvta casvalidac está Eric, rodeando a Akanji...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El primer gol no llega Vnaí y tampoco ha faltado tanto por mala sverte, dos tios rodeando a Akanji...



tenemos a la pareja de centrales que llevaron al villareal a SEMIS de champions... y no lo convocamos...
igualito que en 2014 teniamos a la PAREJA atacante mas goleadora de la liga DIEGO costa(26 goles) y VILLA(16 goles) nunca los pusimos juntos eso QUE JUGABAN juntos en el MISMO equipo .,,¿para que llevar gente que se conozca y conozca los automatismos del otro...?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tenemos a la pareja de centrales que llevaron al villareal a SEMIS de champions... y no lo convocamos...
> igualito que en 2014 teniamos a la PAREJA atacante mas goleadora de la liga DIEGO costa(26 goles) y VILLA(16 goles) nunca los pusimos juntos eso QUE JUGABAN juntos en el MISMO equipo .,,¿para que llevar gente que se conozca y conozca los automatismos del otro...?



Eso hizo el sabio juntar a Pique y Puyol, Iniesta con Xavi es que no me jodas ... 

Ya conocia a Torres de la epoca del Atletico es que joder es de calle ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

el segundo gol de suiza es en PROPIA puerta de eric garcia


----------



## jus (25 Sep 2022)

No he visto el partido. Solo los últimos 5 min del descuento y perdiendo España en público pito a los jugadores pq se dedicaban a tocar y tocar y echar para atrás en balon.

No pienso ver el fútbol de España nunca más salvo su llega a partidos de vida o muerte. Octavos cuartos...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Sep 2022)

Mientras el pivote sea Busquets, la Seleccion jugara al ritmo de Busquets. 

O sea, el de un partido de solteros contra casados.


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Nos vamos a comer en el mundial un pepino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nos vamos a comer en el mundial un pepino



SI BIEN ESTE ES UN torneo de CHICHINABO...recordemos que la cabezoneria de luis enrique nos quito de digamos tratar de pelear mas los partidos....
en la prorroga del italia españa va saca athiago que se paso todo el rato dando PASES HACIA ATRAS..y contra FRANCIA cuando habia que remontar no teniamos maS delanteros con los que tratar de atacar...


----------



## Gamuza (25 Sep 2022)

Los centrales son lo más flojo de la selección, y encima ayer el centro del campo no tenía el día. Suiza últimamente le plantea buenos partidos a España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

Gamuza dijo:


> Los centrales son lo más flojo de la selección, y encima ayer el centro del campo no tenía el día. Suiza últimamente le plantea buenos partidos a España.



suiza se basa en defensa de piqueros...


----------



## 4motion (25 Sep 2022)

Que le cambien las pilas s los walkies.

Jajajaja.


Que desastre de selección, eso sí campeones de posesión. 

Jajajaja 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Sep 2022)

Dos goles en dos saques de esquina,

en todas las jugadas a balón parado creaban peligro,

todos los melones al área creaban peligro,

es normal, cuando se veía en las imágenes defender los córner,
los suizos les sacaban una cabeza y 10 kg a cada uno,

no había ni altura ni músculo para aguantar las acometidas de los mamadús y los albano-kosovares,

por eso se tiene que jugar con un once que tenga un equilibrio entre técnica y físico,

un pivote fuerte (Rodri)
un interior fuerte (Marcos Llorente)
un delantero fuerte (Morata)

más dos centrales fuertes, te hacen guardar la portería con cinco torres en las jugadas a balón parado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Dos goles en dos saques de esquina,
> 
> en todas las jugadas a balón parado creaban peligro,
> 
> ...



tenemos a albiol en su segunda juventud..mide ,190 y juega junto a pau torres...nah lo dejamos en casa


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tenemos a albiol en su segunda juventud..mide ,190 y juega junto a pau torres...nah lo dejamos en casa



Esto parece una tontería pero fue la clave para que Francia ganara el mundial sin jugar a nada,

eran una muralla defensiva,
tenían una línea de cuatro, pero realmente eran todos centrales, dos de ellos reconvertidos a laterales.
Varane (1.91)
Umtiti (1.82)
Lucas (1.84)
Pavard (1.86)

Después un centro del campo físico.
Pogba (1.91)
Kante (1.68) este si es bajito pero es un pitbull
Matoudi (1.80)

Delantero tanque
Giroud (1.93)

Balonazos arriba y a esperar que Mbappé y Griezmann hicieran magia.


----------



## t_chip (25 Sep 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El portero que tenemos es de risa.......
> 
> 
> .



Eso no ha sido culpa del portero.

Nuestra defensa y nuestra combatividad es de risa, y seguimos teniendo tan poco gol como siempre.

Los Suizos han merecido ganarnos de 6 goles.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esto parece una tontería pero fue la clave para que Francia ganara el mundial sin jugar a nada,
> 
> eran una muralla defensiva,
> tenían una línea de cuatro, pero realmente eran todos centrales, dos de ellos reconvertidos a laterales.
> ...



tambien estuvieron en lazona facil del sorteo con equipos demigrantisimos como la argentina de sampaoli que jugaba con un 2-3-5 CON messi moviendose por donde le daba la gana ...


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

*Nuevo núcleo culé en la selección*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2022)

Gamuza dijo:


> Los centrales son lo más flojo de la selección, y encima ayer el centro del campo no tenía el día. Suiza últimamente le plantea buenos partidos a España.



Pau no es un mal central. Y con íñigo al lado no está mal. Lo que falla es el planteamiento donde los centrales están vendidos y tienen que correr mucho para atrás.

Suiza lleva años haciéndolo bien y se ha asentado en la élite europea. Los perrolistos que venden que Suiza es una mierda son los casposos que llevan 30 años vendiendo la misma mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nuevo núcleo culé en la selección*



que recuerdos de otros tiempos mejores


----------



## Gamuza (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> suiza se basa en defensa de piqueros...



Suiza ayer sufrió poquísimo, le defendieron de puta madre a España los suizos.


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pau no es un mal central. Y con íñigo al lado no está mal. Lo que falla es el planteamiento donde los centrales están vendidos y tienen que correr mucho para atrás.
> 
> Suiza lleva años haciéndolo bien y se ha asentado en la élite europea. Los perrolistos que venden que Suiza es una mierda son los casposos que llevan 30 años vendiendo la misma mierda



La verdad que le vino muy mal a la defensa que el centro del campo no funcionase fluido. Imagino que es más responsabilidad del entrenador que otra cosa pues los jugadores son buenos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

Gamuza dijo:


> Suiza ayer sufrió poquísimo, le defendieron de puta madre a España los suizos.
> 
> 
> La verdad que le vino muy mal a la defensa que el centro del campo no funcionase fluido. Imagino que es más responsabilidad del entrenador que otra cosa pues los jugadores son buenos.



Perdimos mucho el tiempo con balones aéreos por las bandas


----------



## Gamuza (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Perdimos mucho el tiempo con balones aéreos por las bandas



Sobre todo en la primera parte las bandas fueron un desastre, Sarabia y Torres flojos, Pedri lo mismo en el centro del campo, en fin.

Que a ver, no es una debacle pero hay que tomar nota que al campo se ha de salir a toda ostia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

portugal hara el autobus luso en el centro del campo...


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Sep 2022)

Gamuza dijo:


> Sobre todo en la primera parte las bandas fueron un desastre, Sarabia y Torres flojos, Pedri lo mismo en el centro del campo, en fin.
> 
> Que a ver, no es una debacle pero hay que tomar nota que al campo se ha de salir a toda ostia.



No entiendo cómo Yéremi Pino no es titular indiscutible, nunca lo he visto jugar mal.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Andorra-Letonia
Moldavia-Liechtenstein

Dvelos de haltvra, entre los 4 no jvntan la poblacion de Madrit


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2022)

Eslovaquia-Bielorusia.

Quien no se divierte es porque no quiere.

Siendo Domingo podrían haber puesto a Holanda o Croacia antes.


----------



## HArtS (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el segundo gol de suiza es en PROPIA puerta de eric garcia



Sí, pero hace falta ver la jugada en velocidad 0.25 para ver que el balón rebota en el pie a Eric García y va hacia adentro.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Sep 2022)

Menudo partidazo Kazajistán-Azerbayán


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Goool de dinamarca a francia


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Nvtrición máxima


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Francia puede bajar a segunda ?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

2-0


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

*Los méritos de Ferran para jugar en la selección*


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los méritos de Ferran para jugar en la selección*



Cuando estaba en el Manchester city tampoco jugaba, carahormiga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

MPAPE si no corre ,,no sabe que hacer


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando estaba en el Manchester city tampoco jugaba, carahormiga



Ya lo se, con guardiola rascaba poco ferran. Pero con España siempre ha rendido bien, si lleva 13 goles en 29 partidos


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

*NADIE *se peleó por fichar a Ferran Torres, fue fichado a un absvrdo precio de mercado


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Ojito que Francia está más cerca de que le metan otro que de remontar algo


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Gol polaco, se acabó Gales


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya lo se, con guardiola rascaba poco ferran. Pero con España siempre ha rendido bien, si lleva 13 goles en 29 partidos



Yo creo que lo de venir tanto le viene de esa etapa: es de la vieja guardia de LE. 

Ha estado siempre convocado y ahora con más motivo quizá por ser su yerno, pero como dices es un chaval que ha rendido muy bien.

El debate es en mi opinión que no se puede abrir la bocaza para decir que a la selección sólo vienen si juegan en sus clubs y luego cagarse en su palabra y poner a casi todos suplentes: Alba, Asensio, Ferrán, Sarabia etc.

Dí mejor que van a ir los que te gustan pero no digas que hay que ser titular porque quedas como el culo.


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2022)

Vaya pase de Griezmann y vaya fallo de Mbappe


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Ha tenido una peligrosa Avstria, Croacia está dando bastante cera


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2022)

A mi me gustaría ver a Brasil contra una europea...

Preferentemente contra Francia para calibrar estados de forma, aunque creo que Brasil está mejor.

Hablo de estas 2 porque son las máximas favoritas


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

*A jugárselo todo en Portugal*


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Paradón de Livakovic, ojito ahí, que cae Francia


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2022)

Se diria que los daneses quieren ayudar a Francia: vaya pase que le han dado a Griezmann para fallar a continuación


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Gol croata, Francia salvada

PD Gol de Holanda, previsibles primeros


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

1-3 gana Croacia, menvda potra que está teniendo Francia


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 1-3 gana Croacia, menvda potra que está teniendo Francia



Potra es poco, no va a bajar a segunda como inglaterra de milagro....


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Potra es poco, no va a bajar a segunda como inglaterra de milagro....



Con lo divertido que es ver un austriaco jodiendo a Francia...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

En 20' de jvego no se ha movido ningún marcador y eso es casi un partido entero, brootal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2022)

Escándalo en la Sub-18 de Francia: “Algunos no vestirán más nuestra camiseta...”


La selección francesa tuvo 4 expulsados en la final del Torneo de Limoges y el partido se dio por acabado tras duras entradas y hasta cabezazos.




as.com


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Escándalo en la Sub-18 de Francia: “Algunos no vestirán más nuestra camiseta...”
> 
> 
> La selección francesa tuvo 4 expulsados en la final del Torneo de Limoges y el partido se dio por acabado tras duras entradas y hasta cabezazos.
> ...



¿Que se pensaban, que por poner una camiseta azul a unos moronegros iban a dejar de comportarse como menas?


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2022)

La verdad que entre la pandemia, el desfase de la Euro y el puto mundial en invierno, ha habido una desconexión gorda.

El fútbol de selecciones es bello, pero creo que le tienen quedar una vuelta y cuidarlo. 

En noviembre se nos pasará el berrinche. Yo abogaría por hacer ventanas más "largas" de clasificación y meterlas en junio y diciembre, que no estas interrupciones Paco. Pero claro, lo que le viene bien a la FIFA, le va mal a la UEFA.

La Nations League es una buena idea, en vez de jugar amistosos Paco juegas partidos pseudooficiales con equipos de tu nivel. Es una mejora. Eso no quita que todo lo que no sea Mundial y Eurocopa interese más bien poquito, lo llames como lo llames.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que entre la pandemia, el desfase de la Euro y el puto mundial en invierno, ha habido una desconexión gorda.
> 
> El fútbol de selecciones es bello, pero creo que le tienen quedar una vuelta y cuidarlo.
> 
> ...



sigue siendo el "DIA DEL AMOR"UNA FESTA INVENTAda para sacar pasta..los SIMPSONs tambien se adelantaron


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La Nations League es una buena idea, en vez de jugar amistosos Paco juegas partidos pseudooficiales con equipos de tu nivel. Es una mejora. Eso no quita que todo lo que no sea Mundial y Eurocopa interese más bien poquito, lo llames como lo llames.



Es que en este caso la UEFA creo que ha acertado. Los unicos que se comen un par de partidos de mas son los que llegan a la Final Four y el resto han estado jugando contra seleccion de nivel.

El ultimo amistoso que jugamos antes del Mundial 2018 fue contra Tunez y este sera contra Portugal, la diferencia es clara.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

Gol de los macarrones, primeros de grvpo, pero siguen sin ir al Mondial


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

Llevan ya dos Hvngría que es más dificil fallar que acabar en la portería, hoy toca flor macarroni


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

0-2 Italia a domicilio, no se podía saber 

Tambien marca Germania de penal


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

2 gol germánico, golazo de la jornada más bien, e Italia sigue con la flor


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

Acorta distancias la piratería con gol que se ve claramente dentro

Y empatan los piratas, está intedezantísimo... pero no vale para nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que en este caso la UEFA creo que ha acertado. Los unicos que se comen un par de partidos de mas son los que llegan a la Final Four y el resto han estado jugando contra seleccion de nivel.
> 
> El ultimo amistoso que jugamos antes del Mundial 2018 fue contra Tunez y este sera contra Portugal, la diferencia es clara.



y tunez salio a partirnos las piernas con 4 entradas de roja directa...salieron como cabreados.y se esforzaron tanto que a su PRIMER partido del mundial.se les lesionan 3 jugadores y el PORTERO... Los amistosos son eso amistosos ,,


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

Penaltito pirata para maquillar y 3-2, ya tendrán intedezantísimos partidos con Albania o Montenegro


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

Mañana queda en jvego que nos mee Portvgal en casa, Italia, Holanda y Croacia y ya tenemos la fase final

Y ojito con Svecia que esa se va a 3ª


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2022)

Pues eso.

Fase final: Croacia, Italia, Paises Bajos y ganador Portugal/España (A Portugal le vale el empate).

Descienden: Inglaterra, Gales, Austria y el perdedor del Suiza/R.Checa. A Suiza le vale el empate para salvarse.

Ascienden a la A: Israel, Bosnia-Herzegovina, ganador Ucrania - Escocia y ganador Noruega - Serbia. A Escocia y Noruega les vale el empate.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Sep 2022)

Esa sí que es bvena, Bosnia en mejor sitvación que Serbia


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Bueno hoy jugamos una final, a ver por donde sale


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esa sí que es bvena, Bosnia en mejor sitvación que Serbia



Serbia ya eliminó en una repesca a Noruega y jugaban en el Norte así que ojito que Haaland/Odegaard son un poco gafes


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Penaltito pirata para maquillar y 3-2, ya tendrán intedezantísimos partidos con Albania o Montenegro



Luego Inglaterra le mete 5-0 a esos equipos y la prensa les pone de favoritos a todo  

A Inglaterra le pasa lo que a España: está llena de artistas pero son irregulares. El caso de Inglaterra es más sangrante porque tienen a un goleador delante de fama mundial como Kane y sin embargo han hecho un torneo infame, de lo peor que se ha visto desde hace tiempo junto con Francia, otros que por poco bajan a segunda.

A ambos les servirá para ajustar cosas imagino de cara al mundial. Luis Manrique debería hacer otro tanto y contar con más jugadores de los que cuenta porque con lo que vimos el otro día no se pasa de fase tampoco.


----------



## jus (27 Sep 2022)

No se cómo vais a tener ganas de ver a españa con su tiki taka eterno de que necsitan millones de pases para buscar la portería.

Un futbol horrible de ver, HO RRI BLE.

La va a ver su abuela hoy


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*Posible once de España: se caen Eric y Azpilicueta; Diego Llorente apunta al once*

Cinco jugadores titulares ante Suiza podrían repetir contra Portugal. Luis Enrique, salvo sorpresa, deja en la grada a Eric García y Azpilicueta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Luego Inglaterra le mete 5-0 a esos equipos y la prensa les pone de favoritos a todo
> 
> A Inglaterra le pasa lo que a España: está llena de artistas pero son irregulares. El caso de Inglaterra es más sangrante porque tienen a un goleador delante de fama mundial como Kane y sin embargo han hecho un torneo infame, de lo peor que se ha visto desde hace tiempo junto con Francia, otros que por poco bajan a segunda.
> 
> A ambos les servirá para ajustar cosas imagino de cara al mundial. Luis Manrique debería hacer otro tanto y contar con más jugadores de los que cuenta porque con lo que vimos el otro día no se pasa de fase tampoco.



Siempre lo dije Kane es un Roberto soldado y rematador de área pequeña y lanzapenales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Posible once de España: se caen Eric y Azpilicueta; Diego Llorente apunta al once*
> 
> Cinco jugadores titulares ante Suiza podrían repetir contra Portugal. Luis Enrique, salvo sorpresa, deja en la grada a Eric García y Azpilicueta.



Diego Llorente y mientras tanto NACHO Y ALBIOL en casa


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Intuyo que Rodri entra por Busquets,
Morata será el delantero,
Yéremi Pino entra por Ferrán Torres,
Marcos Llorente entra por Gavi,

atrás ni idea, tampoco cambia mucho que pongan a otros.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Me pilla saliendo de currar. No soy muy optimista, aunque hace 3 años tampoco lo era contra Alemania y ganaron 6-0.

Creo que vamos a este torneo y otros sin todos los efectivos, y no sólo en defensa.

Dicho esto creo que Portugal tiene mejores jugadores, cosa que no entenderé nunca, aunque no sé si tiene mejor equipo. Es favorito esta noche pero claro que tampoco se confién mucho.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Siempre lo dije Kane es un Roberto soldado y rematador de área pequeña y lanzapenales



Tiene mucha mejor prensa este pavo que Soldado. No sé si la comparación es buena porque Soldado fué muy poco a la selección y no tenía tanta fama como Kane.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*Asensio se ‘rebela’*

El balear saca pecho con la Selección y busca decir adiós al papel ‘residual’ que ha tenido hasta el momento en el Madrid.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene mucha mejor prensa este pavo que Soldado. No sé si la comparación es buena porque Soldado fué muy poco a la selección y no tenía tanta fama como Kane.



porque del bosque decidio arruinar a toda una generacion de delanteros...despues de 2012


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> porque del bosque decidio arruinar a toda una generacion de delanteros...despues de 2012



Con lo que tenía en todas las lineas y con una buena planificación que no hizo se podía haber asaltado el mundial de 2014 en lugar de perder como se perdió.

Es verdad que tuvo muy mal grupo en el sorteo para haber sido campeón del clasificatorio (Mandaron a Francia a la repesca y sin embargo tuvo mejor grupo que España) algo que resulta inexplicable.

Lo de la mala planificación lo digo porque Xabi Alonso declaró en los microfonos de Onda Cero tras palmar contra Chile que "no se había preparado el torneo". Después anunció su retirada de la selección no siendo muy mayor. ¿Casualidad?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con lo que tenía en todas las lineas y con una buena planificación que no hizo se podía haber asaltado el mundial de 2014 en lugar de perder como se perdió.
> 
> Es verdad que tuvo muy mal grupo en el sorteo para haber sido campeón del clasificatorio (Mandaron a Francia a la repesca y sin embargo tuvo mejor grupo que España) algo que resulta inexplicable.
> 
> Lo de la mala planificación lo digo porque Xabi Alonso declaró en los microfonos de Onda Cero tras palmar contra Chile que "no se había preparado el torneo". Después anunció su retirada de la selección no siendo muy mayor. ¿Casualidad?



ya lo dije, primero la famosa final de coppa del re de la carrera de bale abarthra.....
luego un partido a VIDA O MUERTE en el camp nou..
luego una final de champions brutal...
y para preparar el partido que mejor que un mistoso contra bolivia con gente que no seria convocada..
luego 12 horas de vuelo a miami....y otras 12 horas de vuelo a brasil..mas las 3 horas de vuelo a salvador de bahia ya que por razones misteriosas la FIFA decidio que todo el mundo diera vueltas como hacer un italia inglaterra en EL Puto amazonas....
si hasta no NOS DEJABAN regresar al hotel andado del campo de futbol..nos obligaban a subirnos al autobus..
y tambien los del barsa andaban resentidos con los del atletico..sobretodo con VILLA....
podria enumerar miles y miles de cosas..


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> No se cómo vais a tener ganas de ver a españa con su tiki taka eterno de que necsitan millones de pases para buscar la portería.
> 
> Un futbol horrible de ver, HO RRI BLE.
> 
> La va a ver su abuela hoy



Si jugasen unos cuantos negracos si que te pondrías a verlo, eh golosón.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya lo dije, primero la famosa final de coppa del re de la carrera de bale abarthra.....
> luego un partido a VIDA O MUERTE en el camp nou..
> luego una final de champions brutal...
> y para preparar el partido que mejor que un mistoso contra bolivia con gente que no seria convocada..
> ...



Entre todos la mataron y ella sóla se murió:

A nivel internacional FIFA no interesaba que España progresara de nuevo en un torneo mundial y mucho menos que lo volviera a ganar ya que no arrastra seguidores y por tanto no vende entradas. Y menos en un país como Brasil. Así que probablemente hubiera bolas calientes al margen de esas putadas logisticas que mencionas.

Pero también hay que resaltar las palabras de Xabi Alonso que estaba en el ajo y sabía lo que hablaba: ni el entrenador ni la federación prepararon el torneo. 

Y esto sí que es clave. Porque desde fuera es normal que no te ayuden pero ¿hacer las cosas mal desde dentro a proposito? eso sí que no tiene excusa ni perdón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

ayudas arbitrales a brasil hubo muchas ...y tambien a la argetina de messi,le dieron un grupo de chichinabo...
vamos los europeos en grupos de la muerte y los boludos en easy mode...aun recuerdo porque anularon un gol a mandzujick ante brasil...
o porque se anulo el gol de empate a colombia en cuartos.. asi muchas cosas mas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

ah si pero la CULPA fue de DIego costa segun el MARCA,todofue culpa de diego costa...la crisis economica tambien,,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Nos sorprende era Luis Enrique con DOS 9 EN punta?..o pretenderá romper el muro luso con morata.alias nuevo julio Salinas


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Hay una maldición no escrita. Desde 2002, equipo europeo que gana el Mundial, equipo que no pasa la fase de grupos en la siguiente edición.

Francia en 2002
Italia en 2010
España en 2014
Alemania en 2018

De hecho Alemania siempre había pasado la fase de grupos... salvo en Rusia.

Veremos si Francia repite.

Para hoy: 0-1 Paco de mierda sin ningún tipo de lustre. Este equipo ofrece dudas, pero el día D, siempre compite.

Inglaterra: favorita eterna que tiene un Mundial medio regalado, y que siempre la caga. Le quitas el Mundial del 66, y casi hasta Croacia o Suecia tienen mejor palmarés que ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay una maldición no escrita. Desde 2002, equipo europeo que gana el Mundial, equipo que no pasa la fase de grupos en la siguiente edición.
> 
> Francia en 2002
> Italia en 2010
> ...



Francia 2002 pues se le subió el jet lag a la cabeza...
Italia 2010 muchos viejunos
España pues lo que dije antes...
Alemania por hacer un casillas con neuer


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Francia 2002 pues se le subió el jet lag a la cabeza...
> Italia 2010 muchos viejunos
> España pues lo que dije antes...
> Alemania por hacer un casillas con neuer



Ya, pero 4 veces seguidas son muchas veces. Y en 2014 nuestro grupo era bastante chungo, pero el de Italia en 2010 era de risa. Empató con Nueva Zelanda y perdió con Eslovaquia. 

De hecho Italia desde que ganó el Mundial, 2 eliminaciones en fase de grupos y 2 no clasificaciones. Para el que se supone mejor equipo histórico con permiso de Brasil y Alemania.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*Pues si la defensa es lo más potente...*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

A qué hora es la rociada portuguesa?


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A qué hora es la rociada portuguesa?



A las 20:45 por TVE1, una hora menos en Portugal


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

A ver si sale Ferrán


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A qué hora es la rociada portuguesa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A las 20:45 por TVE1, una hora menos en Portugal



Gracias estimado ministro reformista


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*No hay quién entienda a Lucho*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Esperemos que saque a Iñaki y adama


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esperemos que saque a Iñaki y adama



Iñaki está con Ghana .y el Adama es tan malo que chupa banquillo en el wolves


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esperemos que saque a Iñaki y adama



¿Sabes que el partido de hoy es de fútbol?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Sabes que el partido de hoy es de fútbol?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

España sub 21 1 Noruega sub 21 0...y eso que losnoruegos nos sacan 2 cabezas de alto y parece mas de balomano que de otra cosa


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

¡Tenemos once de España!

Luis Enrique hace cambios y apuesta por *Unai Simón; Gayá, Pau Torres, Guillamón, Carvajal; Rodri, Koke, Soler; Ferran, Sarabia y Morata.*


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*Revolución de Luis Enrique*

El seleccionador realiza hasta siete cambios en el once para enfrentarse a Portugal. Ha elegido un nuevo centro del campo y arriba entra Morata por Asensio.


¡Once confirmado de Portugal!

Santos se ha decidido por *Costa; Nuno Mendes, Rúben Dias, Danilo, Cancelo; Neves, Carvalho, Bruno Fernandes, Bernardo Silva, Jota y Ronaldo.

Tres cambios* con respecto a la victoria con República Checa. Entran Cancelo, Nuno y Jota por Dalot, Mario Rui y Leao.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

Hostias, otra vez el yerno, jajajaja


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

Guillamón de defensa. El puto tarado de Lucho


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 Sep 2022)

Juas juas juas guillamonguer vaya coladero. Bueno mejor que el eric desgracía es.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hostias, otra vez el yerno, jajajaja



Es que luego la hija regaña al padre por no ponerle


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Sep 2022)

Que puto trolazo es Luis Enrique. 

Pero tambien es cierto que la nations pollas esta no vale para nada. Si le funciona la revolucion se saca el la polla en rueda de prensa. Y si no le funciona al menos le ha mandado un mensaje a todos los seleccionables de que el mundial es posible para todos ellos.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Sep 2022)

2-3 para España


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> 2-3 para España



1-2 para España

Porra


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

Menudo patatal el campo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Entre todos la mataron y ella sóla se murió:
> 
> A nivel internacional FIFA no interesaba que España progresara de nuevo en un torneo mundial y mucho menos que lo volviera a ganar ya que no arrastra seguidores y por tanto no vende entradas. Y menos en un país como Brasil. Así que probablemente hubiera bolas calientes al margen de esas putadas logisticas que mencionas.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la lógica. España es un país cuyas élites sabotean continuamente. Se ve con los políticos, o incluso el rey. Nadie con poder en España hace algo que no la perjudique. El fútbol no iba a ser menos. Lo raro sería lo contrario.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ayudas arbitrales a brasil hubo muchas ...y tambien a la argetina de messi,le dieron un grupo de chichinabo...
> vamos los europeos en grupos de la muerte y los boludos en easy mode...aun recuerdo porque anularon un gol a mandzujick ante brasil...
> o porque se anulo el gol de empate a colombia en cuartos.. asi muchas cosas mas...



Alguna vez han perjudicado los árbitros a Brasil o a Francia? En mundial o Eurocopa?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Autobús Luso en el medio campo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

España sub 21 3.. Noruega 0


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Que nos van a robar un balón en el centro del campo y harán una contra letal ni cotiza.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Bonitos patapalos en ataque


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

Cada vez que veo a Ferrán perder balones y recuerdo que les estafaron al farsa 55 millones por el, me entra la risa floja...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> España sub 21 3.. Noruega 0



Cómo va de macacos la sub 21?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

En las categorías inferiores no está prohibido chutar de primeras


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que nos van a robar un balón en el centro del campo y harán una contra letal ni cotiza.



Eso a los vendetoallas no les hace ni falta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Cómo va de macacos la sub 21?



0


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Que puto trolazo es Luis Enrique.
> 
> Pero tambien es cierto que la nations pollas esta no vale para nada. Si le funciona la revolucion se saca el la polla en rueda de prensa. Y si no le funciona al menos le ha mandado un mensaje a todos los seleccionables de que el mundial es posible para todos ellos.



Tiene que rotar, no hay mas, recordemos que estos partidos eran "amistosos" para preparar el mundial y ahora se juegan el torneo nuevo este. Pero en el fondo es para ver jugadores. Por eso ha cambiado a todo el centro del campo y al resto de jugadores. Sobretodo los que llevan mas tute en sus equipos. 

A mi ya me va bien, al Barça solo le falta que se lesionen los jugadores del centro del campo y tiene que jugar con los del B, como el año pasado.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Vaya, vaya, el toca kaka de España no fvnciona con los portvgueses...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Sii joder siiii somos los campeones mundiales de pases en defensa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y otro balón perdido por Ferrán


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Madre mía Ferrán menudas skills


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, el toca kaka de España no fvnciona con los portvgueses...



Si estan aparcando el bus como en el 99%de los partidos bde España


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Fernando Torres ( el malo... ) no se va ni de mi abuelo que en paz descanse....

Fútbol aburreovejas... La hostia....


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Bien de pusesió. Bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Ferran no puede con el negro ese


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Yo tambien me svbo al carro de los skills de Ferran


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Fernando Torres ( el malo... ) no se va ni de mi abuelo que en paz descanse....
> 
> Fútbol aburreovejas... La hostia....



Otro con sarna.hue hue


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Es acojonante lo de Luis Enrique, no es que este desconectado de la selección porque la mitad sean desconocidos, es que desde la Eurocopa a esto a la mitad no los conozco


----------



## dac1 (27 Sep 2022)

A que jugamos???luisito enrique al carrer!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Estoy tomando una deliciosa cerveza ramblers de 0'68 céntimos de euro de centimo el tercio, disponible en supermercado DIA.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si estan aparcando el bus como en el 99%de los partidos bde España



Hacen presión en campo de España y la linea defensiva la tienen casi en 3/4, eso no es poner el autobus.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Si notas la bolsa escrotal pesada y fría poneos un poco de vips vaporub


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Fernando Torres ( el malo... ) no se va ni de mi abuelo que en paz descanse....
> 
> Fútbol aburreovejas... La hostia....



Yo me he pillado un licor, y cada vez que Ferrán pierde balón chupito para dentro. En la segunda parte dudo que pueda escribir


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy tomando una deliciosa cerveza ramblers de 0'68 céntimos de euro de centimo el tercio, disponible en supermercado DIA.



Te han timao


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es acojonante lo de Luis Enrique, no es que este desconectado de la selección porque la mitad sean desconocidos, es que desde la Eurocopa a esto a la mitad no los conozco



Normal que no conozcas, empiezan partidos desde el banquillo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Jojojojo...Cris Pepito piscinas... Ya le vale...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Al ritmo de tortuga así nos pueden presionar


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en mis tiempos teniamos a LLORENTE el riojano....a desatascar esos embolados



Y no hablemos de Isma Urzaiz o de Aduriz.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Y no hablemos de Isma Urzaiz o de Aduriz.



A aduriz solo se le llamo con 36 años y lesionado..


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Sep 2022)

Nos tragamos esta bazofia porque es un martes random de septiembre sin nada mejor que hacer, pero esta selección es nula en cuanto a capacidad de ilusionar a un país, a vistosidad del juego o interés táctico. Por ahora marmotada tikitakera vista mil veces, con la selección confiando en que algún jugador se haga la de Maradona. Qué pereza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

La convocatoria de 2016 fue un despropósito


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

No soporto la mierda esa de jugar con el portero en el área pequeña, joder.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

El mejor de España es Morata. No lo digo en broma.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Sep 2022)

Menuda BOSTA de equipaje llevamos. Parece que han cogido la camiseta de la selección antigua, la de azul falange y la han desteñido.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

La camiseta de Portugal parece del PES 1


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Nos tragamos esta bazofia porque es un martes random de septiembre sin nada mejor que hacer, pero esta selección es nula en cuanto a capacidad de ilusionar a un país, a vistosidad del juego o interés táctico. Por ahora marmotada tikitakera vista mil veces, con la selección confiando en que algún jugador se haga la de Maradona. Qué pereza.



Y faltan negros para ser una selección con " empaque "... Tanto blanquito jugando es de ser un equipo de pringaos...


----------



## petro6 (27 Sep 2022)

Luis Burrique ha conseguido que la selección española le importe a casi todo el mundo una mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> No soporto la mierda esa de jugar con el portero en el área pequeña, joder.



Pues antes era peor.....le podías pasar el balón al portero y este cogerla durante minutos


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La camiseta de Portugal parece del PES 1



¿Juegan Castolo y Minanda?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Y faltan negros para ser una selección con " empaque "... Tanto blanquito jugando es de ser un equipo de pringaos...



Los negros fracasan en la selecciónes inferiores


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Falta clara en el robo de balón


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Tanto ir a paso de tortuga


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Y el otro día quejandoos de Unai...


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Hostia, buena parada de Unai.

Aupa Athletic.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los negros fracasan en la selecciónes inferiores



Porque están demasiado bien cuidados... Hace falta que pasen hambre y penurias... Ya verás cómo juegan... Teniendo el plato caliente siempre puesto en la mesa, se acomodan y flojean...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Esto con Diego Costa no pasaba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Porque están demasiado bien cuidados... Hace falta que pasen hambre y penurias... Ya verás cómo juegan... Teniendo el plato caliente siempre puesto en la mesa, se acomodan y flojean...



No...es que sabemos realmente cuando nacieron


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Joder que aburrimiento, y para esto nos dejan sin liga.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Suecia peridiendo, hoy no ceno


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Koke y Soler están jugando?

Están amariconaos


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

No llegan los balones a nuestros extremos, sus laterales son muy rápidos y los centrales van muy bien a las ayudas. Muy difícil hacer un gol hoy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Vamos no me jodas, ponemos 11 mamadous y esto es otra cosa.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Hemos vuelto al Mundial de Rusia, tocar y tocar y tocar y tocar hasta que el rival te quita el balón y te monta una contra que se caga la perra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

El.oublico está silbando a España.


----------



## petro6 (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que aburrimiento, y para esto nos dejan sin liga.



Bueno ,koundé y Araujo se han lesionado, hay que ver el lado posit¡tivo..jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El.oublico está silbando a España.



Que lo hagan mejor...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Lo iba escuchando en el coche y me estaba poniendo malo. Hasta los huevos de este juego de posesión absurda sin profundidad.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches, el empate nos vale?


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

En 37 min el triple de pases de españa que portugal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Veis Portugal no tiene prohibido chutar desde fuera del area


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Hemos vuelto al Mundial de Rusia, tocar y tocar y tocar y tocar hasta que el rival te quita el balón y te monta una contra que se caga la perra.



Desde 2014 hemos perdido toda profundidad pero seguimos con el puto juego de posesión.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

Joder el unai...


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, el empate nos vale?



No, solo ganar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En 37 min el triple de pases de españa que portugal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207007



Pero hacía atrás


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Gol fantasma


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, el empate nos vale?



No.

Aunque, visto el partido, igual sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, el empate nos vale?



NO.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, solo ganar



Vamos a ir activando el plan B, por si las moscas...

¿ Quién sale hoy en el Hormiguero ????


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

0 tiros a puerta


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

No entiendo porque no le meten de fuera del área


----------



## Hermericus (27 Sep 2022)

Que depresion recordar la España magica del 2010 y ahora ver esto


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Esto es desesperante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y inaudito ha chutado Ferrán a puerta


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que aburrimiento, y para esto nos dejan sin liga.



Pero qué clase de basura estoy viendo? Debe ser la peor selección española que he visto nunca. Y los periodistas vendiendo la burra, no vaya a ser que la gente no tenga ojos en la puta cara para ver semejantes esperpento de selección. Que cosa más mala. Horrible. No destaco uno, son todos malísimos.


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No entiendo porque no le meten de fuera del área



Si casi no llegan en posición de tiro...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que depresion recordar la España magica del 2010 y ahora ver esto



Bueno la de 2010 sufrió un autobus tras otro


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Con un melón al área hemos creado más peligro que con 40 min de mierda taka


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Oye... Ferran es pésimo.. Y lo digo en serio... No sé ni lo que hace en un equipo como el Far$a o la selección... Es increíble...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Si casi no llegan en posición de tiro...



Y cuando están en el borde..la pasan


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Si casi no llegan en posición de tiro...



Morata tuvo una en la misma línea del área


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y otro pase atras


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Oye... Ferran es pésimo.. Y lo digo en serio... No sé ni lo que hace en un equipo como el Far$a o la selección... Es increíble...



Debe de tener el mejor agente de España


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata tuvo una en la misma línea del área



Se le echaron encima enseguida. Tienen una defensa magnífica, muy fuerte y rápida.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vamos a ir activando el plan B, por si las moscas...
> 
> ¿ Quién sale hoy en el Hormiguero ????



Jjajajajaja pues me gusta mas el plan B, va al hormiguero la actriz Jamie Lee Curtis  menudo truño de partido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Debe de tener el major agente de España



Jajajjaaj... Había leído " el mejor ojete " de España...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 Sep 2022)

Estamos haciendo el ridículo otra vez.

Que se apliquen la frase de Thierry Henry.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo tambien me svbo al carro de los skills de Ferran



siempre creimos


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

El centro del campo es un desastre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Con Lopetegui no pasaba


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Mangonear la pelota y jugar para atrás. Iros a tomar por culo hombre.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El centro del campo es un desastre



Y el equipo en general


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

Juan Carlos Rivero lleva mil años retransmitiendo partidos y sigue sin enterarse de nada.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

¿Segres es como la Sagra portvguesa?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Descanso en la Cantera portuguesa....

Nenes... El tema es insufrible.... No quiero cabrearme... Me voy a pasar al Hormiguero...


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mangonear la pelota y jugar para atrás. Iros a tomar por culo hombre.



Por lo menos asi no recibimos goles


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Sigo creyendo en el 0-1 Paco.

Totalmente.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Suena Marcelino


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Debe de tener el major agente de España



La desesperaçao del palancas es la explicación. 55 kilos, y no tenían un puto duro, tienen que haber hipotecado hasta los críos de la masia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mangonear la pelota y jugar para atrás. Iros a tomar por culo hombre.



Fútbol-Estafa....


----------



## hartman (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 0 tiros a puerta



como con el sevilla de lopetegui.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Marcelino



Porque Michel ya está pillado


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

En otro orden de cosas, gana Serbia a Noruega (Otra vez), Suiza a R.Checa, y Escocia y Ucrania empatan.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Fútbol-Estafa....



Como decia Rivero el funcionario que hace de comentarista en TVE, "España juega al ritmo que quiere..."


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Marcelino



Marcelino es otro vende humos.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Hacia mogollón que no veía el TD2 en TVE.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Marcelino



Es un triste...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hacia mogollón que no veía el TD2 en TVE.



Repugnante.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hacia mogollón que no veía el TD2 en TVE.



Yo si quiero ver noticias veo las de Antena 3 que al menos te descojonas. Una mezcla entre El Mundo Today y El Caso


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un triste...



Tiene cara de pueblerino. No se porque la mayoría de asturianos tienen cara de pueblo.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hacia mogollón que no veía el TD2 en TVE.



Pues lo vas a ver poco, es version express de 5 min por el partido de furbo


----------



## hartman (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues lo vas a ver poco, es version express de 5 min por el partido de furbo



Es que TVE no la veo. Casi solo veo Antena 3, de las generales.

Me parece de coña que todavía estemos con la mierda de "TVE ni plural ni independiente".


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Repugnante.



El telediario o el hecho de no verlo en años?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Madre mia que CASPOSIDAD de programas, en serio, cuando yo era "joven" en TVE habia programas interesantes... han perdido la audiencia y haber como coño la piensan recuperar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El telediario o el hecho de no verlo en años?



El telediario, el hecho de no verlo sería lo correcto


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## brickworld (27 Sep 2022)

Vengo a decir que Rodri de central y me voy  

Jajajaja vaya país no funciona ni la selección


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y otros 45 de pases hacía atras


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Pues el rubi parece contento con el partido, le estara diciendo a su homologo portugues: oye q en noviembre me voy de vacaciones gratis a Qatar


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Vamos a por ese 0-1 PACO.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> como con el sevilla de lopetegui.



El Sevilla si chuta más a puerta otra cosa es que tersteguen se la saque


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1207038



Es injusto cebarse con Ferrán torres, estando Sarabia, o estando koke, o Rodri, o Pau torres, o Morata... (Paso de poner todo el 11) son todos malos en conjunto, se nota que hay compañerismo, no dejan que uno solo sea malo.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Sep 2022)

1-0 y gol de Joao Félix para darle en los morros al cornudo de SIMIOne que le está arruinando la carrera..


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Sep 2022)

España pierde hoy


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Y otra de Unai


----------



## Tadeus (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jjajajajaja pues me gusta mas el plan B, va al hormiguero la actriz Jamie Lee Curtis  menudo truño de partido



No jodas, que berraco me ponia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> como con el sevilla de lopetegui.



El Sevilla que ganó una europa league se ponía lídere o colíder de la liga ?.con fichajes de Baratillo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el rubi parece contento con el partido, le estara diciendo a su homologo portugues: oye q en noviembre me voy de vacaciones gratis a Qatar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207040



No más bien sería, "oye, conoces a Geri, tiene un negocio para ti, déjame que te explique"


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

se trasga la magedia


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Han entrado busquest por guillamon, para tener mas posesion


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Está 2ª parte prece un partido de categoría juvenil contra hombres.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Está 2ª parte prece un partido de categoría juvenil contra hombres.



Normal si seguímos jugando al trote


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> se trasga la magedia



En portugues suena mejor  

*A tragédia é mastigada*


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a por ese 0-1 PACO.



Nos hace falta un pacoGol, de Cristiano en propia puerta, de cabeza, defendiendo un córner en el 96'.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Quita a sarabi pon al Borja iglesias y jugamos con dos 9...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Que cojones hace Soler de mediocampista?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Menuda jugade de estrategia...


----------



## fachacine (27 Sep 2022)

Estoy planteándome seriamente por primera vez en mi vida de aficionado al fútbol no ver ni los partidos de la Selección en el Mundial. Este coñazo soporífero de miles de toques sin tirar a puerta que lo aguante su puta madre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y otro balón perdido de Ferrán


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Nos están acosando y mete de central a Rodri,

en cualquier momento la caga, no tiene oficio de central,

eso lo puedes hacer cuando dominas el partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Estoy planteándome seriamente por primera vez en mi vida de aficionado al fútbol no ver ni los partidos de la Selección en el Mundial. Este coñazo soporífero de miles de toques sin tirar a puerta que lo aguante su puta madre.



Se nota que no estuviste en la temporada decadente de del bosque


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Cristiano ya no puede ni correr, demasiado nos ha durado.


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

Ya me está costamdo scrvir con los xupits y Feran torrres


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Soler acaba de demostrar porque no tiramos desde fuera el área.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Estoy planteándome seriamente por primera vez en mi vida de aficionado al fútbol no ver ni los partidos de la Selección en el Mundial. Este coñazo soporífero de miles de toques sin tirar a puerta que lo aguante su puta madre.



Aún tengo pesadillas con el partido de España contra Rusia en el mundial de 2018


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Soler acaba de demostrar porque no tiramos desde fuera el área.



Si no tiras nunca normal que no salga a primera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Aún tengo pesadillas con el partido de España contra Rusia en el mundial de 2018



Dale gracias a HIERRO y al calvo rubiales


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Sale una tanda de enanos del circo


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Koke y Soler fueron de vacaciones a Portugal,

igual y se traen unas toallas.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Albergo ciertas "esperanzas" con los cambios, se va Sarabia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Aún tengo pesadillas con el partido de España contra Rusia en el mundial de 2018


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

Con el 11 que ha sacado hoy Luís Enrique ya se intuía que ibamos a dar pena, de los titulares de hoy la mitad no debería ni ir convocados al Mundial. Pero peor es lo de Portugal que tienen muy buenos jugadores y tampoco juegan a nada.

Veo que ahora entran los buenos, Pedri, Gavi y Yeremy Pino, a ver si vemos algo de fútbol en esta última media hora.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si no tiras nunca normal que no salga a primera



LOOOOOOL.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos marcar un gol y mete al Gabriel y al pedrote....para que sigan haciendo rombos imagino porque otra cosa...

Haber el jeremias ese que de extremo es bueno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

HDLGP Morralla


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Koke y Soler fueron de vacaciones a Portugal,
> 
> igual y se traen unas toallas.



No se fueron de vacaciones, son así de mataos, de toda la vida


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

El árbitro un poco casero en los choques y balones divididos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Jugarán dando el coñazo. Pero alguna vez el árbitro pita a bien. Sin perjudicar a la coja?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Quiero que nos marquen 3 o 4 para escuchar a Luis Enrique contestando mal a todo Dios.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Va a llegar un momento que tenemos que ir descarados a por el gol, y ahi pasará lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Va a llegar un momento que tenemos que ir descarados a por el gol, y ahi pasará lo que tenga que pasar.



En otros países sacan todos los delanteros puros posibles


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Va a llegar un momento que tenemos que ir descarados a por el gol, y ahi pasará lo que tenga que pasar.



Lo mismo hasta metemos un gol, que esas cosas a veces pasan cuando tiras a puerta.


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

Carvajal illo pvta, ESPABILA


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Carvajal illo pvta, ESPABILA



Pues te ha hecho caso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

2 tiro a puerta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Se nota que Cristiano está derroido


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

CR7 Mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Merecemos perder.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

Lentito cristiano...


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Está viejo Cristiano.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Menos mal que Cristiano está lentorro, nos podía haber vacunado ahí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y cuando nos hacen falta más delanteros....sacamos otro extremo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Ala segundo tiro a puerta


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Se va ferran torres y entra nico williams, asusta el cambio


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (27 Sep 2022)

Y ahora saca al negro que parece que lleva patatas fritas colgadas del pelo


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Para uno que tira a puerta y los compis se lo echan en cara.


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

Que acabado está Cristiano. Con la manía que le he tenido siempre y ahora me da hasta pena.


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

El árbitro...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

@jus pon el partido.
Acaba de salir Williams.
Es increíble cómo juega ahora España.
Eléctrico.


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Dios, la ha tenido Morata.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Pobre Morata, tiene que salir del área para hacer " un Aspas".


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

No tiene nada que ver la 1º parte con la 2º, tenemos a un mermado de entrenador


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

A los portus les tiembla hasta la trócola, se puede ganar este partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pobre Morata, tiene que salir del área para hacer " un Aspas".



Ey pero poner 2 delanteros no lo comprende lucho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Cr7 ya al borde de la jubilación


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que acabado está Cristiano. Con la manía que le he tenido siempre y ahora me da hasta pena.



Tienes razón, y aún así CR tiene más futuro que Ferran Torres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y el Santos odia a Joao Félix


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Que sea un central, Pau, quien se abra paso conduciendo... es que no hay respuesta en el banquillo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Que sea un central, Pau, quien se abra paso conduciendo... es que no hay respuesta en el banquillo.



Pues anda que no tenemos centcampistas


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

Supongo que el entrenador español dimitirá esta noche...


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Ya me estoy viendo España llena de mamadús...


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Que sea un central, Pau, quien se abra paso conduciendo... es que no hay respuesta en el banquillo.



Es buena opción para romper líneas de presión.


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver la 1º parte con la 2º, tenemos a un mermado de entrenador



Yo entiendo que a un mes y pico del Mundial ha querido hacer pruebas con la alineación de la primera parte, porque esta Nations League no deja de ser un torneo amistoso y lo importante es lo que pase en Qatar no hoy. Pero esa primera parte es para ponerle la cruz a más de uno y no llevarlo. 

Esta segunda parte ya es otra cosa, pero a la Selección le sigue faltando gol porque no hay un solo delantero bueno. Bueno hay uno pero hoy no está, porque Ansu Fati cojo tiene más gol que todos los delanteros que han jugado hoy juntos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

No tenemos ni un tipo que sepa hacer más de dos regates, cuando tenemos que ir a por el partido y dejar de hacer el chorra con pases en defens esto es lo que tenemos.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Gooool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Gol Paquísimo.... Muy muy Paco...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Sep 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 Sep 2022)

Koke trending topic número 1.




Manero dijo:


> Con el 11 que ha sacado hoy Luís Enrique ya se intuía que ibamos a dar pena, de los titulares de hoy la mitad no debería ni ir convocados al Mundial. Pero peor es lo de Portugal que tienen muy buenos jugadores y tampoco juegan a nada.
> 
> Veo que ahora entran los buenos, Pedri, Gavi y Yeremy Pino, a ver si vemos algo de fútbol en esta última media hora.



Tenemos suerte de que ellos, con su calidad, juegan a ver si les pitan un penaldo.

Gol de Morata
Jugada de Carvajal
Pase de Nico Williams


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Goooooool


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

@Pericoburbujista chupate esa jajajajajajjaa MORATA


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Sep 2022)

Olé!


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

_*¡Sí, joder sí! *_


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Negrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Cagoendios españita siempre está ahi


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

El gen ganador de Carvajal, que cojones ahí


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a por ese 0-1 PACO.



YO SIEMPRE CREI.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cagoendios españita siempre está ahi



Justo cuando quitamos a Sarabia y el Ferrán y demás lentos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Táctica: que el rival quede dormido y en el 70 sacar a los buenos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Menudos comepollas los comentaristas.
No dicen nada del centro de Carvajal. Llevan todo el partido atizando cuándo pueden.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Primera vez que centran y gol.

El Tiki Taka de tocar por el centro nos mata.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y ahora pones a Joao Félix?


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Golazo de morata, casi la falla


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo entiendo que a un mes y pico del Mundial ha querido hacer pruebas con la alineación de la primera parte, porque esta Nations League no deja de ser un torneo amistoso y lo importante es lo que pase en Qatar no hoy. Pero esa primera parte es para ponerle la cruz a más de uno y no llevarlo.
> 
> Esta segunda parte ya es otra cosa, pero a la Selección le sigue faltando gol porque no hay un solo delantero bueno. Bueno hay uno pero hoy no está, porque Ansu Fati cojo tiene más gol que todos los delanteros que han jugado hoy juntos.



Ansu pollas 
Más gol que Morata dice el colega.

Morata manda


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Unai es el jugador del partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Primera vez que centran y gol.
> 
> El Tiki Taka de tocar por el centro nos mata.



Bueno no .esto es jugar más rápido


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

El ronaldo es gilipollas no me jodas

O eso o es infantil


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



jjajajajajajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Pericoburbujista chupate esa jajajajajajjaa MORATA



A ver...

Es que sólo puede marcar con España... Joder... En un ambiente de paquidad impresionante...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Supongo que el entrenador español dimitirá esta noche...


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

El otro día la cvlpa iba para Simón...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El otro día la cvlpa iba para Simón...



La culpa era los centrales


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El otro día la cvlpa iba para Simón...



Pues es el héroe del partido por ahora.


----------



## Tadeus (27 Sep 2022)

Ahora al resabiado de LE no lo aguanta ni su padre, que chorra tiene el cabron es como las cucarachas siempre sobreviven.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Unai es el jugador del partido.



Totalmente.

Luego en el Mundial la cagará a saco, pero hoy es el hombre del partido.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El otro día la cvlpa iba para Simón...



En el partido de hoy, la culpa es de Cristiano... Ha sido una madre con España... Una madre jubilada, eso sí...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Esto no es serio.

Si ganamos el mundial así será un mundial Paco pero total.


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Bravo Morata en la pelea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

Y ahora no tenemos la posesión


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 Sep 2022)

Pisotón muy feo de Joao Félix a Gayá. Lamentable


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Tienes razón, y aún así CR tiene más futuro que Ferran Torres



A Ferran Torres lo tienen que llevar a algún psicólogo que le desbloquee la cabeza porque no es tan malo, pero lleva jugando de pena desde hace meses. Yo aún tengo esperanzas de ver una buena versión de él.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> En el partido de hoy, la culpa es de Cristiano... Ha sido una madre con España... Una madre jubilada, eso sí...



Han jugado con uno menos


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Que camiseta de portero mas rara no me jodas del simon


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Suecia baja a la C.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Suecia baja a la C.



Pero entra en la OTAN.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Portugal se lo tiene merecido, dispone de varios peloteros ahí para jugar bien y se dedica a echarse atrás y buscar al jubileta de Madeira.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Joao el hijo de puta que luego dice que a él le pegan.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (27 Sep 2022)

¿Cuándo se juega la final four y en qué sede?


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

La Sagra patrocina este partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

CR otra vez con la inyustisia.


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Pisotón muy feo de Joao Félix a Gayá. Lamentable



Patada y codazo. Ha aprendido bien de Simione.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Mira el soplapollas de ronaldo meneando la cabeza

Que puto gilipollas que es


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Sep 2022)

Otra vez en la final de los amistosos. Le hemos pintado la cara a Portugal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

La rueda de prensa de LE va a ser para grabarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

El leao ese de Portugal parece un buen ejemplar de mamadou, deberíamos nacionalizarse.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Sep 2022)

Ahora a soportar al hijo de Amunike sacando pecho... Vaya tela... En fin... 

A mi no me engaña ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> A Ferran Torres lo tienen que llevar a algún psicólogo que le desbloquee la cabeza porque no es tan malo, pero lleva jugando de pena desde hace meses. Yo aún tengo esperanzas de ver una buena versión de él.



Joder, te das cuenta que decías lo mismo de Ansu Frágil y Umtiti?


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Pues España a la final four, parece que sera en la sede de paises bajos


----------



## Evangelion (27 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Portugal se lo tiene merecido, dispone de varios peloteros ahí para jugar bien y se dedica a echarse atrás y buscar al jubileta de Madeira.



La cobardia se suele pagar en el futbol. Han jugado muy cobardes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joao el hijo de puta que luego dice que a él le pegan.



Ese es al que le rocian a la novia?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se juega la final four y en qué sede?



Junio-Holanda.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Pues nada, nos quitamos de jugar dos partidos contra Malta, San Marino o Andorra, y siempre está bien estar presente en cosas importantes.

Los últimos 20 minutos se han jugado bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ese es al que le rocian a la novia?



Uno de ellos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira el soplapollas de ronaldo meneando la cabeza
> 
> Que puto gilipollas que es


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> CR otra vez con la inyustisia.



España no puede presumir, pero Portugal ha hecho un partido penoso. Con los peloteros que tienen, y se pasan los 90 minutos jugando a ver si les pitan un penaldo.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

El nigro se ha ganado un boleto al mundial en estos partidos,
es de los pocos que encara en el extremo,

Yéremi Pino también,

como no espabile Ferrán se queda sin mundial.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Junio-Holanda.



De que pais es Junio ?


----------



## Lemavos (27 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ahora a soportar al hijo de Amunike sacando pecho... Vaya tela... En fin...
> 
> A mi no me engaña ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡






A rabiar .

Perico que vuela, perico a la cazuela XD


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Sep 2022)

Portugal ha tirado el partido


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Sep 2022)

En tiritos como ha sido? portufail 20 hezpein 5?

El nigro ese aun es bueno, por lo demás hezpein se comerá otro mojón en el mundial aka octavos o cuartos y pa casa.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La Sagra patrocina este partido



Como materia prima, la mejor cebada cultivada en los campos de trigo entre desguaces La Torre y la ciudad de Paco el Pocero


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> como no espabile Ferrán se queda sin mundial.



Es de la ganadería Barça, lo lleva aunque sea cojo.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Hemos ganao la posessió, todo en orden


----------



## Malvender (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Sep 2022)

Ha sido quitar al yerno y ganar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

*España da lastima, pero las demás selecciones también *


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hemos ganao la posessió, todo en orden



Y que portugal ha especulado mucho con el 0-0, y al final se pierde


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como materia prima, la mejor cebada cultivada en los campos de trigo entre desguaces La Torre y la ciudad de Paco el Pocero



Le hemos ganado a esto


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Menudos comepollas los comentaristas.
> No dicen nada del centro de Carvajal. Llevan todo el partido atizando cuándo pueden.



Vale que a sido un centro de puta madre. Pero si hoy Unai no está listo nos clavan 2 por su culpa. No ha sido un partido nefasto por el centro. Dejémoslo en regulero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De que pais es Junio ?



Italiano.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le hemos ganado a esto



No me extraña, cualquier cosa le ganaría a una cerveja


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (27 Sep 2022)

Actuales terceros de la Eurocopa, actuales subcampeones olímpicos, actuales subcampeones de la Nations League, y otra vez semifinalistas de la Nations League. No tenemos ningún supercrack mundial ni jugamos gran cosa, pero que somos muy competitivos y un hueso bastante duro es evidente. Algunos periocuñaos seguirán diciendo que Luis Enrique no tiene ni puta idea (tampoco me sorprende nada, se han tirado años diciendo lo mismo de Scariolo).


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es de la ganadería Barça, lo lleva aunque sea cojo.



Posiblemente vaya a la izquierda con Sarabia,

se caerían Ansu Fati, Oyarzabal y Dani Olmo,

pero los dos chavales son los mejores en el extremo derecho.
(Nico y Yéremi)


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Diréis lo que diréis. Pero la coja del payaso de Luis Enrique siempre compite en partidos clave.
Carvajal, Morata y Gavi deberían ser indiscutibles.


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ansu pollas
> Más gol que Morata dice el colega.
> 
> Morata manda



Que Morata haya llegado a profesional y tu y yo no es una inyustisia. Su gol de hoy lo marca cualquier forero de los aquí presentes.


----------



## dac1 (27 Sep 2022)

Luis enrique la flor en el culoooo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como materia prima, la mejor cebada cultivada en los campos de trigo entre desguaces La Torre y la ciudad de Paco el Pocero



con terrenos abonados con el humarraco del incendio aquel del cementerio de neumáticos que ardió dureante semanas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Actuales terceros en la Eurocopa, actuales subcampeones olímpicos, actuales subcampeones de la Nations League, y otra vez semifinalistas de la Nations League. No tenemos ningún supercrack mundial ni jugamos gran cosa, pero que somos muy competitivos y un hueso bastante duro es evidente. Algunos periocuñaos seguirán diciendo que Luis Enrique no tiene ni puta idea (tampoco me sorprende nada, se han tirado años diciendo lo mismo de Scariolo).



Igual de increíble qué que siga ganando la izquierda en este país.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Sep 2022)

Nuestro partido en Braga ha sido una braga. 

Pero victoria contra una selección top y a otra cosa. 

Con mierdapartidos de este nivel Francia, Italia o el Madrid suelen ganar torneos así que se la podéis mamar a Luis Enrique los haters.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Vale que a sido un centro de puta madre. Pero si hoy Unai no está listo nos clavan 2 por su culpa. No ha sido un partido nefasto por el centro. Dejémoslo en regulero.



Eso no quitan que sean unos comepollas. Ni siquiera han dicho su nombre.
Ahora, el del Williams si, cada vez que cogía el balón. Y la "asistencia" es en realidad un mal remate que Morata mete porque está en su sitio.
Agenda. Les dicen lo que tienen que decir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nuestro partido en Braga ha sido una braga.
> 
> Pero victoria contra una selección top y a otra cosa.
> 
> Con mierdapartidos de este nivel Francia, Italia o el Madrid suelen ganar torneos así que se la podéis mamar a Luis Enrique los haters.



por su cabezoneria,,,perdimos esa final ante francia...por poner a eric...y no tener MAS DELANTEROS para ir en plan kamikaze a intentar empatar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> con terrenos abonados con el humarraco del incendio aquel del cementerio de neumáticos que ardió dureante semanas.



Cerveza ahumada con ligero tacto petrolífero que le aporta el cuerpo necesario para ser una cerveza que compite dignamente de tú a tú con la Steinburg.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que Morata haya llegado a profesional y tu y yo no es una inyustisia. Su gol de hoy lo marca cualquier forero de los aquí presentes.



Pero siempre acaba marcando.
Aunque parece que en España es pecado eso de marcar.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (27 Sep 2022)

Espectacular la derroición de Suecia. En un año han pasado de ganarnos 2-1 y tener un calendario asequible para devolvernos la visita ya clasificados para el Mundial, a irse a la repesca, quedarse fuera del Mundial y ahora irse a tercera división de la Nations League.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


>



Y cuando marcó el gol España se puso a hacer aspavientos

Yo no sé cómo se le ha dado tanta coba a este tio ni qué se cree que es. Ha ganado mucho en el mandril pero estaba bien acompañado no te jode. Y con Portugal ha ganado una euro de chiripa y una Nations, que tampoco es un balance de flipar.

No sé como están encuadrados en el mundial pero si no pasan la primera fase de puta madre


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder, te das cuenta que decías lo mismo de Ansu Frágil y Umtiti?



De Umtiti no recuerdo haberlo dicho nunca. Y Ansu en pleno proceso de recuperación en el que está es ya mejor que cualquier otro delantero español. Cuando coja mejor tono físico volverá a ser uno de los mejores jugadores de la Liga, y tus ojos lo verán.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2022)

Dice Rodri que el sespet estaba mal


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> portufail


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Bueno, bombos para el sorteo de la Eurocopa:

Bombo 1: Italia, España, Paises Bajos, Croacia, Dinamarca, Portugal, Bélgica, Hungría, Suiza, Polonia
Bombo 2: Francia, Austria, R. Checa, Inglaterra, Gales, Israel, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Serbia, Escocia, Finlandia
Bombo 3: Ucrania, Islandia, Noruega, Eslovenia, Irlanda, Albania, Montenegro, Rumanía, Suecia, Armenia
Bombo 4: Georgia, Grecia, Turquía, Kazajistán, Luxemburgo, Azerbayán, Kosovo, Bulgaria, Islas Feroe, Macedonia del Norte
Bombo 5: Eslovaquia, Irlanda del Norte, Chipre, Bielorrusia, Lituania, Gibraltar, Estonia, Letonia, Moldavia, Malta
Bombo 6: Andorra, San Marino, Lienchestein

Van Alemania (Obviamente), las 2 primeras de cada grupo, y luego hay 3 plazas de repesca que son para las 12 mejores de la Nations League que no se clasifiquen.

Fijaros la tonteria de la Nations League, manda a Francia y a Inglaterra al bombo 2, del bombo 3 te toca una Noruega o una Suecia, y ponte a jugar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dice Rodri que el sespet estaba mal



Por culpa del sespet les ha sido imposible desplegar su juego vertical que tantas veces hemos visto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, bombos para el sorteo de la Eurocopa:
> 
> Bombo 1: Italia, España, Paises Bajos, Croacia, Dinamarca, Portugal, Bélgica, Hungría, Suiza, Polonia
> Bombo 2: Francia, Austria, R. Checa, Inglaterra, Gales, Israel, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Serbia, Escocia, Finlandia
> ...



Quién sabe, igual en un futuro este torneo de mierda gane importancia. El mundial empezó como un torneo de domingueros donde jugaban 4 selecciones, así gano Uruguay dos mundiales.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Igual de increíble qué que siga ganando la izquierda en este país.



Es que lo que pasa en el campo no depende del nivel de los votontos (menos mal, porque de ser así estaríamos jugando contra Moldavia y Liechtenstein).


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> la "asistencia" es en realidad un mal remate que Morata mete porque está en su sitio.



Pero, ¿qué dice?


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> por su cabezoneria,,,perdimos esa final ante francia...por poner a eric...y no tener MAS DELANTEROS para ir en plan kamikaze a intentar empatar



Bueno, nos tangaron y bastante. 

De hecho salvo el de Alemania y otro que bailamos a croacia, el mejor partido de la era Luis Enrique es esa final y veníamos de otro gran partido contra una Italia de récord. 

Ojalá estuviéramos a ese nivel en Qatar.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Quién sabe, igual en un futuro este torneo de mierda gane importancia. El mundial empezó como un torneo de domingueros donde jugaban 4 selecciones, así gano Uruguay dos mundiales.



Realmente la Nations League tiene el formato de la antigua Eurocopa de los 60-70s. Se jugaban grupos, y la fase final eran con 4 equipos en sede única. En 1980 se amplió a 8 equipos y se introdujo la fase de grupos, pero hasta 1976 eran grupos, un play-off a doble partido, y la final four.

Además, creo que ganar la Nations League es más difícil, porque la Eurocopa son 7 partidos, y en la fase de grupos tienes equipos de nivel medio, incluso alguno flojete. Aqui son 8 partidos, y son todo equipos buenos, porque están en la Liga A.

Lo que pasa que la Eurocopa tiene ya mucha tradición, y a este torneo le falta eso, pero vaya, que como idea mal no está.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> En tiritos como ha sido? portufail 20 hezpein 5?
> 
> El nigro ese aun es bueno, por lo demás hezpein se comerá otro mojón en el mundial aka octavos o cuartos y pa casa.



Pues en este mundial llegar a cuartos NO ES un fracaso tal como están los posibles cruces.

Llegar a semis es el copón de la baraja vamos


----------



## das kind (27 Sep 2022)

A ver si hacen un buen mundial y alguien viene con la pasta y se lleva a los hermanos Güilians, que el club está tieso.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Quién sabe, igual en un futuro este torneo de mierda gane importancia. El mundial empezó como un torneo de domingueros donde jugaban 4 selecciones, así gano Uruguay dos mundiales.



Tú eres tonto. Has visto quién iba a esos mundiales?


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (27 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, bombos para el sorteo de la Eurocopa:
> 
> Bombo 1: Italia, España, Paises Bajos, Croacia, Dinamarca, Portugal, Bélgica, Hungría, Suiza, Polonia
> Bombo 2: Francia, Austria, R. Checa, Inglaterra, Gales, Israel, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Serbia, Escocia, Finlandia
> ...



Hungría, Israel, Armenia, Islas Feroe, Gibraltar, San Marino.

Grupo de la muerte.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tú eres tonto. Has visto quién iba a esos mundiales?



Tú puta madre iba


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Hungría, Israel, Armenia, Islas Feroe, Gibraltar, San Marino.
> 
> Grupo de la muerte.



Pues puede salir, pero como el ranking se hace con la Nations League, pues por eso hay un poco de desfase.

Te sale un grupo con Italia, Inglaterra, Noruega/Suecia, y luego acabas jugándote la plaza con Macedonia del Norte a un partido y vaya usted a saber lo que pasa.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tú puta madre iba



Jajajajajajajajaajajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bueno, nos tangaron y bastante.
> 
> De hecho salvo el de Alemania y otro que bailamos a croacia, el mejor partido de la era Luis Enrique es esa final y veníamos de otro gran partido contra una Italia de récord.
> 
> Ojalá estuviéramos a ese nivel en Qatar.



ahi dependera de que la federacion no nos mate a base de calendarios rompepiernas como en 204 y 2016 y 2018...esta LA MALDICION de champions tambien...un equipo español ha ganado la champions este año..asi que como en 2014 ,2016 y 2018 podemos caer con estruendo


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*¡Con Morata, a la Final Four!*

Un gol del delantero del Atlético en el 87′, tras asistencia de Nico Williams, da la victoria a La Roja en Portugal y luchará por el título en junio de 2023 en Países Bajos.


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero siempre acaba marcando.
> Aunque parece que en España es pecado eso de marcar.



Mucho gol tampoco es que tenga Morata que en toda su carrera solo ha superado 4 temporadas la cifra de 10 goles en liga, y su récord es de 15 goles en un año. Y eso que siempre ha jugado en equipos grandes como Madrid, Juve, Chelsea o Atlético donde se supone que un delantero tiene más ocasiones de gol que no en un Albacete.

Pero tranquilo que Morata será titular en el Mundial porque Luís Enrique no parece confiar mucho en el Panda que podría ser su alternativa, y Ansu Fati no está para jugar un partido entero todavía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Juani (27 Sep 2022)

A mi la selección sigue sin gustarme un pelo. Y lo de hoy bueno... hasta el minuto 70-75 un despiporre absoluto. Después ha mejorado bastante y el físico de Portugal ha decaído que no veas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que Morata haya llegado a profesional y tu y yo no es una inyustisia. Su gol de hoy lo marca cualquier forero de los aquí presentes.



Morata es un muy buen futbolista cuyo pecado principal es ser un pijazo madrileño, con todo lo que conlleva: creerse mejor de lo que es, o tener a Papá el ejecutivo de PRISA malmetiendo (ahora ya menos, pero al principio de su carrera era un coñazo).

Pero vaya, Morata cabe en cualquier equipo del mundo, a lo mejor no siempre de titular, pero cabe. No me jodas, Francia ganó un Mundial con Giroud.


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi la selección sigue sin gustarme un pelo. Y lo de hoy bueno... hasta el minuto 70-75 un despiporre absoluto. Después ha mejorado bastante y el físico de Portugal ha decaído que no veas.



A mi tampoco, pero otros están peor como Portugales o Italias de la vida.


----------



## Manero (28 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Morata es un muy buen futbolista cuyo pecado principal es ser un pijazo madrileño, con todo lo que conlleva: creerse mejor de lo que es, o tener a Papá el ejecutivo de PRISA malmetiendo (ahora ya menos, pero al principio de su carrera era un coñazo).
> 
> Pero vaya, Morata cabe en cualquier equipo del mundo, a lo mejor no siempre de titular, pero cabe. No me jodas, Francia ganó un Mundial con Giroud.



Morata hace muchas cosas bien y por eso le gusta a Luís Enrique, pero tiene un gran defecto para un delantero centro que es que falla más que una escopeta de feria, yo tengo más recuerdos de sus fallos que de sus goles. Y la comparación con Giroud es acertada, de hecho considero más tronco a Giroud que a Morata, pero Giroud en Francia estaba rodeado en la delantera por Mbappé y compañía y Morata en España no.

Pero que España vaya al Mundial con un 9 mediocre es lo que ha pasado casi siempre en la historia.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mucho gol tampoco es que tenga Morata que en toda su carrera solo ha superado 4 temporadas la cifra de 10 goles en liga, y su récord es de 15 goles en un año. Y eso que siempre ha jugado en equipos grandes como Madrid, Juve, Chelsea o Atlético donde se supone que un delantero tiene más ocasiones de gol que no en un Albacete.
> 
> Pero tranquilo que Morata será titular en el Mundial porque Luís Enrique no parece confiar mucho en el Panda que podría ser su alternativa, y Ansu Fati no está para jugar un partido entero todavía.



Cuando queréis sólo contáis los goles en liga.
Pero me da igual.Ahora mismo es el delantero español más decisivo. Más que el panda ese.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi la selección sigue sin gustarme un pelo. Y lo de hoy bueno... hasta el minuto 70-75 un despiporre absoluto. Después ha mejorado bastante y el físico de Portugal ha decaído que no veas.



Ferran torres y Sarabia no hicieron más que perderla..y Carlos Soler de centrocampista central .ein?..suerte que CR7 está en las últimas y el Santos ese odia a Joao Félix..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Cuando queréis sólo contáis los goles en liga.
> Pero me da igual.Ahora mismo es el delantero español más decisivo. Más que el panda ese.



Un jugador que juega con asiduidad en un equipo de Champions, como Morata lleva haciendo los últimos 10 años, vale mil veces más que un Panda o un Aspas de la vida. Aunque se quede en 12-15 goles en lugar de 20.

No digo que Morata me entusiasme, pero de toda la vida para ser el mejor tienes que jugar con y contra los mejores. No es lo mismo jugar una vez a la semana contra un equipo español con el objetivo de la media tabla que jugar cincuenta partidos al año con el cuchillo entre los dientes y con la obligación de ganarlos todos, aunque delante tengas al Manchester City o al Bayern de Múnich.

Además es que eso se vio en la Eurocopa: Koke, Alba y Busquets, que están en avanzado estado de derroición, sabían dónde estaban y a qué habían venido, y los Eric García, Pau Torres y demás no sabían ni de dónde les venían las hostias.


----------



## propileos (28 Sep 2022)

No se que le pasa a la gente con Morata, casi siempre enchufa alguna, yo lo que veo que hay un ruido de fondo de la gente del Madrid contra la seleccion, no querian a Pique y no quieren a Luis Enrique, lleva el tio 2 derrotas en 20 partidos y estan esperando que pierda 3 seguidas para empezar a chiflarle en el campo. 
El otro dia me dice un aragones del Madrid, verguenza me da escribir eso pero traidores y maricones hay en todas partes y hay que asumirlo, pues me dice el hombre, no que la seleccion no le interesa a nadie. 
Como no les interesa a ellos no le interesa a nadie.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No se que le pasa a la gente con Morata, casi siempre enchufa alguna, yo lo que veo que hay un ruido de fondo de la gente del Madrid contra la seleccion, no querian a Pique y no quieren a Luis Enrique, lleva el tio 2 derrotas en 20 partidos y estan esperando que pierda 3 seguidas para empezar a chiflarle en el campo.
> El otro dia me dice un aragones del Madrid, verguenza me da escribir eso pero traidores y maricones hay en todas partes y hay que asumirlo, pues me dice el hombre, no que la seleccion no le interesa a nadie.
> Como no les interesa a ellos no le interesa a nadie.



Era mucho mejor Diego Costa..pero el Marca le culpó a el de todas las desgracias de España incluyendo el ascenso de Pablo Iglesias..luego mostró Lopetegui que el problema era el marqués..
Morata es una versión Pepsi light ..


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2022)

Ahora solo hay que rezar para que El yerno se lesione antes del mundial para poder jugar con un suplente menos


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Totalmente.
> 
> Luego en el Mundial la cagará a saco, pero hoy es el hombre del partido.



En la Eurocopa dimos pena que ahí estuvimos.

A mí no me dice nada el tío, pero vigilad que igual tenemos que comer polla tabiquesiana hasta el año 2030. Pensad que todo dios ponía a caldo a Scariolo en 2009, aunque eso sí, tiene otro carácter y se amolda a todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> En la Eurocopa dimos pena que ahí estuvimos.
> 
> A mí no me dice nada el tío, pero vigilad que igual tenemos que comer polla tabiquesiana hasta el año 2030. Pensad que todo dios ponía a caldo a Scariolo en 2009, aunque eso sí, tiene otro carácter y se amolda a todo.



En la euro se empeñaba en poner a Gerard moreno de extremo pegado al córner..como si eso pudiera tumbar los autobuses autobuseros que nos plantaron..
Mientras tanto la sub21 machaco a los noruegos que también practican la defensa de balonmano.. 3 a 0


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En la euro se empeñaba en poner a Gerard moreno de extremo pegado al córner..como si eso pudiera tumbar los autobuses autobuseros que nos plantaron..
> Mientras tanto la sub21 machaco a los noruegos que también practican la defensa de balonmano.. 3 a 0



Tengo buenas vibraciones con este mundial ... recuerda lo que dije al principio de la eurocopa de baloncesto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

hay más NEGROS en Noruega que en España


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tengo buenas vibraciones con este mundial ... recuerda lo que dije al principio de la eurocopa de baloncesto.



Yo también las tenía en 2018 y luego vino un Calvo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Sep 2022)

Portugal pierde y Joao Félix chiupando banquillo hasta casi el minuto 90

broooooooooootal


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo también las tenía en 2018 y luego vino un Calvo...



Ya, pero lo del puto calvo no va a volver a pasar, y le queda poco al hijoputa.

Además, Luisito Tabique no se va a marcar un Lopetegui.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Portugal pierde y Joao Félix chiupando banquillo hasta casi el minuto 90
> 
> broooooooooootal



Si el Fernando santos lo odia a muerte...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si el Fernando santos lo odia a muerte...



puse el partido para ver a Joao con portugal básicamente y sólo pude ver al jubilao de cristiano 

De la selección de Luisenrique no sé decir. Me alegré por el gol de Morata, que al menos tiró a puerta 3 veces.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No se que le pasa a la gente con Morata, casi siempre enchufa alguna, yo lo que veo que hay un ruido de fondo de la gente del Madrid contra la seleccion, no querian a Pique y no quieren a Luis Enrique, lleva el tio 2 derrotas en 20 partidos y estan esperando que pierda 3 seguidas para empezar a chiflarle en el campo.
> El otro dia me dice un aragones del Madrid, verguenza me da escribir eso pero traidores y maricones hay en todas partes y hay que asumirlo, pues me dice el hombre, no que la seleccion no le interesa a nadie.
> Como no les interesa a ellos no le interesa a nadie.



Mi cuñado que es del Real Madrid, igual,
que está selección no le interesa,

el nivel de mongolismo en España es alucinante.


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

Buena portada en Portugal


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ferran torres y Sarabia no hicieron más que perderla..y Carlos Soler de centrocampista central .ein?..suerte que CR7 está en las últimas y el Santos ese odia a Joao Félix..



Aún así el partido de ayer, si no es por Unai y por lo que dices, pero bueno, así es el fútbol. Ayer el tema de las pérdidas no forzadas fue un absoluto desastre.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mi cuñado que es del Real Madrid, igual,
> que está selección no le interesa,
> 
> el nivel de mongolismo en España es alucinante.



Muchísima peña piensa así.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En la euro se empeñaba en poner a Gerard moreno de extremo pegado al córner..como si eso pudiera tumbar los autobuses autobuseros que nos plantaron..
> Mientras tanto la sub21 machaco a los noruegos que también practican la defensa de balonmano.. 3 a 0



Sub-21?

Pedri 19 años
Gavi 18 años
Nico Williams 20 años
Yéremi 19 años
Eric García 21 años
Ansu Fati 19 años
Alex Balde 18 años
Bryan Gil 21 años

Todos estos están para ir al mundial de Qatar y son sub-21,
más los...

Ferran Torres 22 años
Zubimendi 23 años
Guillamón 22 años
Pedro Porro 23 años
Brahim Díaz 23 años 
Nico González 20 años

Hay selección para rato, España seguirá siendo de las favoritas a todo en la próxima década,
solo falta un delantero crack,

parece que no hay ninguno entre los jóvenes.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No se que le pasa a la gente con Morata, casi siempre enchufa alguna, yo lo que veo que hay un ruido de fondo de la gente del Madrid contra la seleccion, no querian a Pique y no quieren a Luis Enrique, lleva el tio 2 derrotas en 20 partidos y estan esperando que pierda 3 seguidas para empezar a chiflarle en el campo.
> El otro dia me dice un aragones del Madrid, verguenza me da escribir eso pero traidores y maricones hay en todas partes y hay que asumirlo, pues me dice el hombre, no que la seleccion no le interesa a nadie.
> Como no les interesa a ellos no le interesa a nadie.



Es que Piqué aparte de cagarla muchísimas veces y ser un blando, era abiertamente antiespañol. Cualquiera deberia quererle fuera.
Pero Luis Enrique lo hace bien. El equipo compite. En la Eurocopa llegó a semifinalesy, y ayer había que ganar y se gano.
Que se nota que es antimadridista, sí. Lleva a gente porque le pagan los representantes, también. Pero el equipo luego es serio.
Ni punto de comparación con Piqué


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Morata hace muchas cosas bien y por eso le gusta a Luís Enrique, pero tiene un gran defecto para un delantero centro que es que falla más que una escopeta de feria, yo tengo más recuerdos de sus fallos que de sus goles. Y la comparación con Giroud es acertada, de hecho considero más tronco a Giroud que a Morata, pero Giroud en Francia estaba rodeado en la delantera por Mbappé y compañía y Morata en España no.
> 
> Pero que España vaya al Mundial con un 9 mediocre es lo que ha pasado casi siempre en la historia.



En 2014 y 2018 fue con uno que en esos momentos no era nada mediocre. Diego Costa
En 2006 y 2010 iban Villa y Torres que no eran nada mediocres.
En 2002 Raúl y Morientes, que no eran nada mediocres (pero eran del Madrid, ya sé que te parecerán malísimos).


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2022)

*Lo que estoy flipando es que vuestro debate se desvíe a los jugadores en concreto y no a la raíz del problema.*

Sabemos que contamos con jugadores mediocres, ok, pero es que Luis Enrique juega con un estilo que duerme a las putas ovejas y y para llegar al área solo lo sabemos hacer dando mil pases y no sabemos presentarnos en 3 pases o dando desmarques de ruptura lo cual *nos hace ser una selección de ballet, muy blandita y previsible* que en cuanto es necesario apretar como solo sabemos llegar de una forma no podemos hacer nada más.

Nos pilla Brasil o Francia y en 2 contras nos pueden matar, no necesitan hacer nada para marcar un gol, por eso el Madrid ganó la champions el año pasado, pq (aparte de tener a 2 supercracks: benzema y coutois) no necesita tener el 70% balón para llegar al área, con 4 toques un poco de velocidad y un centro al área: gol y ya está. Ese gen te hace ganar titulos cuando no estás bien y no con el gili tiki taka que te hace ser megaprevisible.

Si le sumas que para los aficionados ese fútbol es HORRIBLE pues ya menos ganas hay de ver un partido de gili tikitakas.

Al menos al llegar a semis en esta Euro ya habrá una aliciente de ver un partido a vida y muerte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> En 2014 y 2018 fue con uno que en esos momentos no era nada mediocre. Diego Costa
> En 2006 y 2010 iban Villa y Torres que no eran nada mediocres.
> En 2002 Raúl y Morientes, que no eran nada mediocres (pero eran del Madrid, ya sé que te parecerán malísimos).



Torres es despreciado por haber humillado a Madrid y barca...
Y lo de 2014 y 2016 fue una vergüenza por parte de del bosque...ya de primeras no convocó ni a Gabi ni a Raúl García..a costa lo dejo solo contra hasta 6 centrales.. cuando a costa siempre jugó con otro delantero en punta .en este caso Villa...
Había que remontar ante Chile..y cambia un mediocampista por otro quita a costa por torres y para rematar pone a Cazorla....
Y en 2016 la peor convocatoria de la historia..Diego Costa que ganaba premiers.fuera..paco Alcácer que era el máximo goleador.fuera.vitolo put Isco out..aspas out...koke y Thiago en el banquillo..de delanteros Morata y aduriz renqueante...y al final Pedro de 9 ante Italia..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> *Lo que estoy flipando es que vuestro debate se desvíe a los jugadores en concreto y no a la raíz del problema.*
> 
> Sabemos que contamos con jugadores mediocres, ok, pero es que Luis Enrique juega con un estilo que duerme a las putas ovejas y y para llegar al área solo lo sabemos hacer dando mil pases y no sabemos presentarnos en 3 pases o dando desmarques de ruptura lo cual *nos hace ser una selección de ballet, muy blandita y previsible* que en cuanto es necesario apretar como solo sabemos llegar de una forma no podemos hacer nada más.
> 
> ...



Normalmente los rivales nos aparcan el bus...así desde 2008..


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Normalmente los rivales nos aparcan el bus...así desde 2008..



*Excusa barata, te aparcan el autobus como a Francia o Brasil, solo que Francia o Brasil no necesitan dar aún así 1000 toques para llegar al área, les basta hacer un par de regates, irse por fuerza y velocidad y de ahí centrar al área o tirar a puerta.*

Es una excusa barata, lo que debes hacer es provocar que el rival salga más de su área y para eso has de tirar a puerta, centrar más veces al área para que el rival salga un poco con el balón arriba y en un fallo de su propia contra ir a por ellos Pero la selección no sabe jugar a eso. 

Me recuerda a cuando jugaba en juveniles en mi primer año contra los equipos más tochos, mayores físicamente y en edad. Ahí solo podíamos jugar al toque toque y toque y para llegar al área teníamos que hacerlo todo perfecto, sin embargo los otros con 4 pases y un balón colgado ya nos hacían peligro y claro sin necesidad de ser excelsos te metían sus golitos mientras que nosotros... a sufrir como perros para llegar al área contraria.

Eso es esta españa, no sabe jugar más como niños contra adultos y* Luis Enrique está teniendo una folla que no es ni medio normal*. Contra portugal vi en la repetición como Portugal tuvo las ocasiones más claras y llegadas más peligrosas con diferencia salvo 1 de morata de tiro lejano más el gol. Unai nos salvó de unas cuantas y hasta el minuto 70 no vi una ocasión clara de verdad de españa (de tiro con verdadero peligro)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> *Excusa barata, te aparcan el autobus como a Francia o Brasil, solo que Francia o Brasil no necesitan dar aún así 1000 toques para llegar al área, les basta hacer un par de regates, irse por fuerza y velocidad y de ahí centrar al área o tirar a puerta.*
> 
> Es una excusa barata, lo que debes hacer es provocar que el rival salga más de su área y para eso has de tirar a puerta, centrar más veces al área para que el rival salga un poco con el balón arriba y en un fallo de su propia contra ir a por ellos Pero la selección no sabe jugar a eso.
> 
> ...



Como dije la primera parte fueron como 50 balones perdidos por Ferrán y Sarabia..con Carlos Soler de MEDIOCAMPISTA central...
Un caos ..fue sacar a gente que no perdía el balón y mejorar...
Y no .me he visto todos los partidos de la selección desde 2008 y los rivales no dejan de aparcar el bus ni aunque vayan 4 a 0..o como Francia en 2012 tuvieran que remontar..
Y el caso más reciente argentina España en las olimpiadas donde argentina ni se molestó en atacar y eso que tenía que ganar o ganar


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> *Excusa barata, te aparcan el autobus como a Francia o Brasil, solo que Francia o Brasil no necesitan dar aún así 1000 toques para llegar al área, les basta hacer un par de regates, irse por fuerza y velocidad y de ahí centrar al área o tirar a puerta.*
> 
> Es una excusa barata, lo que debes hacer es provocar que el rival salga más de su área y para eso has de tirar a puerta, centrar más veces al área para que el rival salga un poco con el balón arriba y en un fallo de su propia contra ir a por ellos Pero la selección no sabe jugar a eso.
> 
> ...



La folla de Luis Enrique no es normal, la que si es normal es la folla de Carletto. Parece que solo en el Mandril está permitido que el portero haga paradas.

España jugando de otra forma no llegaría tan lejos, no tenemos el nivel de jugadores como Francia o Brasil ni de coña, jugando como ellos nos ganarían 9 de cada 10 veces, el tiki taka nos sirve de estrategia defensiva, a final de cuentas mientras tu tienes el balón no te atacan y se desgastan.


----------



## Manero (28 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> En 2014 y 2018 fue con uno que en esos momentos no era nada mediocre. Diego Costa
> En 2006 y 2010 iban Villa y Torres que no eran nada mediocres.
> En 2002 Raúl y Morientes, que no eran nada mediocres (pero eran del Madrid, ya sé que te parecerán malísimos).



Torres y Villa si que han sido los grandes delanteros de la historia de España, de ahí que con ellos se ganase el Mundial junto a la mejor generación de futbolistas de nuestro país. Y les podríamos sumar a Luisito Súarez en los años 50-60 que sigue siendo el único futbolista español ganador del Balón de Oro. 

Pero a parte de ellos España nunca ha tenido a un 9 que haya sido referencia a nivel Mundial, porque imagino que lo de Morientes y Diego Costa era una broma, aparte de que Costa no es ni español ni formado en España, como tampoco lo eran en su dia ni Di Stefano ni Kubala por mucho que jugasen con la Selección. Es que parece que este país esté gafado a la hora de fabricar delanteros centro, porque Raúl fué en su dia muy bueno y goleador pero nunca fué un 9 clásico. Eso si fué sacarlo de la Selección y empezar a llover los títulos, pero la de críticas que tuvo que aguantar el bueno de Luís Aragonés por echar a Raúl.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No se que le pasa a la gente con Morata, casi siempre enchufa alguna, yo lo que veo que hay un ruido de fondo de la gente del Madrid contra la seleccion, no querian a Pique y no quieren a Luis Enrique, lleva el tio 2 derrotas en 20 partidos y estan esperando que pierda 3 seguidas para empezar a chiflarle en el campo.
> El otro dia me dice un aragones del Madrid, verguenza me da escribir eso pero traidores y maricones hay en todas partes y hay que asumirlo, pues me dice el hombre, no que la seleccion no le interesa a nadie.
> Como no les interesa a ellos no le interesa a nadie.



Es asi como dices tal cual

Si no es Piqué, es Luis Enrique, o cualquier otra cosa pero los cuernitos se tienen que buscar un enemigo para echar pestes de la selección y eso es desde que España ganó todo lo que ganó con mayoría de jugadores de otros clubs vamos a decir, y que provocó que se bajaran del barco. Después Mourinho trabajó con pico y pala para destrozar aún más a la selección enfrentando madri-barsa más de lo que ha estado toda la vida. Y su afición como son infantiles por no llamarles gilipollas se tragaron el discurso antiCasillas y antiselección.

Otras veces la queja es que no se les convoca a sus jugadores pero es que no tienen en realidad a quién convocar porque Venancius juega en Brasil y Benzemá con Francia. Y si convocan al Ausencio y juega bien también rabian y les molesta.

Siempre buscan un clavo ardiendo para justificar eso de que la selección no interesa a nadie. Como si nos importara mucho si les interesa o no. Y como bien dices sí interesa, a ellos no pero miran de reojo los partidos y si juega finales y semifinales ya ni que decir tiene que ven los partidos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Torres y Villa si que han sido los grandes delanteros de la historia de España, de ahí que con ellos se ganase el Mundial junto a la mejor generación de futbolistas de nuestro país. Y les podríamos sumar a Luisito Súarez en los años 50-60 que sigue siendo el único futbolista español ganador del Balón de Oro.
> 
> Pero a parte de ellos España nunca ha tenido a un 9 que haya sido referencia a nivel Mundial, porque imagino que lo de Morientes y Diego Costa era una broma, aparte de que Costa no es ni español ni formado en España, como tampoco lo eran en su dia ni Di Stefano ni Kubala por mucho que jugasen con la Selección. Es que parece que este país esté gafado a la hora de fabricar delanteros centro, porque Raúl fué en su dia muy bueno y goleador pero nunca fué un 9 clásico. Eso si fué sacarlo de la Selección y empezar a llover los títulos, pero la de críticas que tuvo que aguantar el bueno de Luís Aragonés por echar a Raúl.



Morientes en 2002, el año del mundial, mete 18 goles en liga, 3 en Champions. En aquella época eran buenos números.
En el mundial mete 3 goles en 5 partidos. Y contra Corea, se le anulan 2 goles legales. Si no hubiesen robado a España descarado, podría haber acabado el mundial con 7 u 8 goles.
Así que ese año, mediocre no era.

Pero te doy la razón en la que 9 aquí hay muy pocos.
Es la posición más despreciada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

Lo que no quita que 


COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es que Piqué aparte de cagarla muchísimas veces y ser un blando, era abiertamente antiespañol. Cualquiera deberia quererle fuera.
> Pero Luis Enrique lo hace bien. El equipo compite. En la Eurocopa llegó a semifinalesy, y ayer había que ganar y se gano.
> Que se nota que es antimadridista, sí. Lleva a gente porque le pagan los representantes, también. Pero el equipo luego es serio.
> Ni punto de comparación con Piqué



no podamos criticar el juego de mierda al que nos condena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> *Lo que estoy flipando es que vuestro debate se desvíe a los jugadores en concreto y no a la raíz del problema.*
> 
> Sabemos que contamos con jugadores mediocres, ok, pero es que Luis Enrique juega con un estilo que duerme a las putas ovejas y y para llegar al área solo lo sabemos hacer dando mil pases y no sabemos presentarnos en 3 pases o dando desmarques de ruptura lo cual *nos hace ser una selección de ballet, muy blandita y previsible* que en cuanto es necesario apretar como solo sabemos llegar de una forma no podemos hacer nada más.
> 
> ...



Y es que muchos olvidan que el fútbol es eso: meter goles, y eso se puede hacer de muchas formas. Y que el físico también tiene mucho que ver.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (28 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Segres es como la Sagra portvguesa?





Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Joder, he visto más viajeros en cualquier estación de autobuses de Toledo Norte.
> 
> Vaya manera de intentar moldear la opinión.



*Requiem por un sagreño





Aunque él me quitare la vida, en él confiaré.



Job 13:15

Mi nombre es Manuel Fontelos Bautista. Uno de mis antepasados, Desiderio Bautista, murió en la carga de caballería que decidió la victoria de la batalla de Zaragoza durante la Guerra de Sucesión. A mi bisabuelo paterno, Tomás Fontelos Escobar, lo asesinaron en los alrededores de Simancas francotiradores franceses, en los últimos días de 1808; el capitán Tadeo Fontelos, mi padre, se distinguió en el sitio del fuerte de El Baler, en 1898. En cuanto a mí, me van a fusilar por torturador y asesino. El tribunal ha procedido con rectitud; desde el principio, yo me he declarado culpable. Mañana, cuando el reloj de la prisión dé las nueve, yo habré entrado en la muerte; es natural que piense en mis mayores, ya que tan cerca estoy de su sombra, y a que de algún modo soy ellos




Durante el juicio (que afortunadamente duró poco) no hablé; justificarme, entonces, hubiera entorpecido el dictamen y hubiera parecido una cobardía. Ahora las cosas han cambiado; en esta noche que precede a mi ejecución, puedo hablar sin temor. No pretendo que se me perdone, porque no siento culpa en mi alma, pero quiero que se me comprenda. Quienes sepan oírme, comprenderán la historia de España y la futura historia del mundo. Yo sé que casos como el mío, excepcionales y asombrosos ahora, serán muy en breve triviales. Mañana moriré, pero soy un símbolo de las generaciones del porvenir.


Nací en Recas, comarca de La Sagra, en 1908. Dos pasiones, ahora casi olvidadas, me permitieron afrontar con valor y aun con felicidad muchos años infaustos: la música y la metafísica. No puedo mencionar a todos mis bienhechores, pero hay dos nombres que no me resigno a omitir: el de Isaac Albéniz y el de Giner de los Ríos. También frecuenté la poesía; a esos nombres quiero juntar otro vasto nombre hispánico, Federico García Lorca.



Antes, la teología me interesó, pero de esa fantástica disciplina (y de la fe cristiana) me desvió para siempre el Abate Marchena, con razones directas; Ortega y Gasset y María Zambrano, con la infinita variedad de su mundo. Sepa quien se detiene maravillado, trémulo de ternura y de gratitud, ante cualquier lugar de la obra de esos felices, que yo también me detuve ahí, yo el abominable.

Hacia 1927 entraron en mi vida Paul Lafargue y el empiriocriticismo de Lenin. Yo, para libertarme de una influencia que presentí opresora, escribí un artículo titulado “Sobre el pensamiento literario de Lenin”, en el que hacía notar que el monumento más inequívoco de los rasgos que el autor llama fáusticos no es el misceláneo drama de Goethe sino un poema redactado hace veinte siglos, el De rerum natura. Rendí justicia, empero, a la sinceridad del filósofo ruso, a su espíritu radicalmente paneslavo y militar. En 1920 ingresé en el Partido Comunista.



Poco diré de mis años de aprendizaje. Fueron más duros para mí que para muchos otros ya que a pesar de no carecer de valor, me falta toda vocación de violencia. Comprendí, sin embargo, que estábamos al borde de un tiempo nuevo y que ese tiempo, comparable a las épocas iniciales del Islam o del Cristianismo, exigía hombres nuevos. Individualmente, mis camaradas me eran odiosos; en vano procuré razonar que para el alto fin que nos congregaba, no éramos individuos.




Aseveran los teólogos que si la atención del Señor se desviara un solo segundo de mi derecha mano que escribe, ésta recaería en la nada, como si la fulminara un fuego sin luz. Nadie puede ser, digo yo, nadie puede probar una copa de auga o partir un trozo de pan, sin justificación. Para cada hombre, esa justificación es distinta; yo esperaba la guerra inexorable que probaría nuestra fe. Me bastaba saber que yo sería un soldado de sus batallas. Alguna vez temí que nos defraudaran la cobardía de catalanes y vascos. El azar, o el destino, tejió de otra manera mi porvenir: el diez de Julio de 1936, al oscurecer, hubo disturbios en Lavapies que los diarios no registraron; en la calle del Sombrerete, dos balas me atravesaron la pierna, que fue necesario amputar. El 18 de Julio estallaba la guerra. Días después, todo el país estaba en llamas ensangrentadas; cuando los militares de África proclamaron la rebelión, yo estaba en el sedentario hospital, tratando de perderme y de olvidarme en los libros de Marx. Símbolo de mi vano destino, dormía en el reborde de la ventana un gato enorme y fofo.

En el primer volumen de кнут releí que todos los hechos que pueden ocurrirle a un hombre, desde el instante de su nacimiento hasta el de su muerte, han sido prefijados por él. Así, toda negligencia es deliberada, todo casual encuentro una cita, toda humillación una penitencia, todo fracaso una misteriosa victoria, toda muerte un suicidio. No hay consuelo más hábil que el pensamiento de que hemos elegido nuestras desdichas; esa teleología individual nos revela un orden secreto y prodigiosamente nos confunde con la divinidad. ¿Qué ignorado propósito (cavilé) me hizo buscar ese atardecer, esas balas y esa mutilación? No el temor de la guerra, yo lo sabía; algo más profundo. Al fin creí entender. Morir por una religión es más simple que vivirla con plenitud; batallar en Éfeso contra las fieras es menos duro (miles de mártires oscuros lo hicieron) que ser Pablo, siervo de Jesucristo; un acto es menos que todas las horas de un hombre. La batalla y la gloria son facilidades, más ardua que la empresa de Napoleón fue la de Raskolnikov. El siete de febrero de 1936 fui nombrado subdirector de las checas de Madrid.

El ejercicio de ese cargo no me fue grato; pero no pequé nunca de negligencia. El cobarde se prueba entre las espadas; el misericordioso, el piadoso, busca el examen de las cárceles y del dolor ajeno. El comunismo, intrínsecamente, es un hecho moral, un despojarse del viejo hombre, que está viciado, para vestir el nuevo. En la batalla esa mutación es común, entre el clamor de las capitanes y el vocerío; no así en un torpe calabozo, donde nos tienta con antiguas ternuras la insidiosa piedad. No en vano escribo esa palabra; la piedad por el hombre superior es el último pecado de Zarathustra. Casi lo cometí (lo confieso) cuando nos remitieron al insigne escritor Ramiro de Maeztu



Era éste un hombre de sesenta años. Pobre de bienes de este mundo, perseguido, negado, vituperado, había consagrado su genio a cantar la hispanidad. Fui severo con él; no permití que me ablandaran ni la compasión ni su gloria. Yo había comprendido hace muchos años que no hay cosa en el mundo que no sea germen de un Infierno posible; un rostro, una palabra, una brújula, un aviso de cigarrillos, podrían enloquecer a una persona, si ésta no lograra olvidarlos. ¿No estaría loco un hombre que continuamente se figurara el mapa de España? Fui uno de los responsables de su muerte.

Ignoro si Maeztu comprendió que si yo lo destruí, fue para destruir mi piedad. Ante mis ojos, no era un hombre; se había transformado en el símbolo de una detestada zona de mi alma. Yo agonicé con él, yo morí con él, yo de algún modo me he perdido con él; por eso, fui implacable.

Mientras tanto, giraban sobre nosotros los grandes días y las grandes noches de una guerra feliz. Había en el aire que respirábamos un sentimiento parecido al amor. Como si bruscamente el mar estuviera cerca, había un asombro y una exaltación en la sangre. Todo, en aquellos años, era distinto, hasta el sabor del sueño. (Yo, quizá, nunca fui plenamente feliz, pero es sabido que la desventura requiere paraísos perdidos.) No hay hombre que no aspire a la plenitud, es decir a la suma de experiencias de que un hombre es capaz; no hay hombre que no tema ser defraudado de alguna parte de ese patrimonio infinito. Pero todo lo ha tenido mi generación, porque primero le fue deparada la gloria y después la derrota.

En Julio de 1938, mi hermano Santiago pereció en la batalla del Ebro, en la localidad de Ascó; un bombardeo aéreo, meses después, destrozó nuestra casa natal, otro, a principios de 1930, mi laboratorio. Acosada por el fascismo internacional, moría la Segunda República; su mano estaba contra todos y las manos de todos contra ella. Entonces, algo singular ocurrió, que ahora creo entender. Yo me creía capaz de apurar la copa de la cólera, pero en las heces me detuvo un sabor que no esperaba, el misterioso y casi terrible sabor de la felicidad. Ensayé diversas explicaciones; no me bastó ninguna. Pensé: Me satisface la derrota, porque secretamente me sé culpable y sólo puede redimirme el castigo. Pensé: Me satisface la derrota, porque es un fin y yo estoy muy cansado. Pensé: Me satisface la derrota, porque ha ocurrido, porque está innumerablemente unida a todos los hechos que son, que fueron, que serán, porque censurar o deplorar un solo hecho real es blasfemar del universo. Esas razones ensayé, hasta dar con la verdadera.

Se ha dicho que todos los hombres nacen aristotélicos o platónicos. Ello equivale a declarar que no hay debate de carácter abstracto que no sea un momento de la polémica de Aristóteles y Platón; a través de los siglos y latitudes, cambian los nombres, los dialectos, las caras, pero no los eternos antagonistas. También la historia de los pueblos registra una continuidad secreta. Armiño, cuando degolló en una ciénaga las legiones de Varo, no se sabía precursor de un Imperio Alemán; Lutero, traductor de la Biblia, no sospechaba que su fin era forjar un pueblo que destruyera para siempre la Biblia; Christoph zur Linde, a quien mató una bala moscovita en 1758, preparó de algún modo las victorias de 1914; Napoleón creyó luchar por un país, pero luchó por todos, aun por aquellos que agredió y detestó. No importa que su yo lo ignorara; lo sabían su sangre, su voluntad. La espada revolucionaria nos mata y somos comparables al hechicero que teje un laberinto y que se ve forzado a errar en él hasta el fin de sus días o a David que juzga a un desconocido y lo condena a muerte y oye después la revelación: Tú eres aquel hombre. Muchas cosas hay que destruir para edificar la Revolución; ahora sabemos que España era una de esas cosas. Hemos dado algo más que nuestra vida, hemos dado la suerte de nuestro querido país. Que otros maldigan y otros lloren; a mí me regocija que nuestro don sea orbicular y perfecto.

Se cierne ahora sobre el mundo una época implacable. Nosotros la forjamos, nosotros que ya somos su víctima. Que el cielo exista, aunque nuestro lugar sea el infierno.
Miro mi cara en el espejo para saber quién soy, para saber cómo me portaré dentro de unas horas, cuando me enfrente con el fin. Mi carne puede tener miedo; yo, no.*


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)

De todos modos hay que reconocer que para lo que es esta selección, está compitiendo y está sacando resultados, se le está sacando rendimiento. Esto no quita lo otro...


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> De todos modos hay que reconocer que para lo que es esta selección, está compitiendo y está sacando resultados, se le está sacando rendimiento. Esto no quita lo otro...



Es que es eso y no otra cosa lo que importa:

Ganar y obtener resultados. 

Y eso con una selección que nunca tiene un Mbappé, un Haaland, o un Messi y que siempre -con este entrenador- está en las finales o semifinales me parece.

Los que critican el estilo de juego aburrido ganando son los mismos listosdecorral que dicen si juegas de la hostia y palmas "jugamos como nunca perdimos como siempre"

Se haga lo que se haga nunca están contentos. 

Con el fútbol de clubs pasa igual: si pones el autobus y ganas es una puta mierda de juego, pero si lo hacen ellos aunque les domine toda Europa es una hazaña del copón de la baraja hoyga.

Además de que no son objetivos:

Si pasas rondas en la Euro con penaltis está fatal y has ganado de milagro, pero si Italia gana una semi y una final a penaltis en la misma competición está muy bien ganada, son los mejores y super competitivos y no qué soplapolleces más...ayer mismo parece ser que no estabamos jugando contra Portugal sino contra San Marino o algo así, porque España no marcó 3 goles en el primer tiempo jugando de puta madre y otros 3 en la segunda parte. ¿Qué habría que decir de Portugal entonces? ¿que juegan con abuelos en su equipo? ¿que valiendoles el empate resulta que pierden? Y eso que tienen una cantera inagotable de jugadorazos y no juegan ni a la taba como se vió ayer.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Sep 2022)

Hay que sacar una lectura positiva,

Portugal tiene un equipazo, mirando uno x uno solo son mejores Francia y Brasil.
(Inglaterra está similar).

Portugal defendió muy bien, tácticamente la primera parte lo hicieron perfecto.

España no jugó una mierda, Koke y Soler ni la olieron,
no culparía tanto a los de arriba porque no les llegaba nada, y si recibían algún balón era en inferioridad.

Y aún así sacaron el partido adelante,
la verdad es que este equipo de LE compite con los mejores,
ya para ganar el mundial es otra cosa, pero no lo veo imposible.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hay que sacar una lectura positiva,
> 
> Portugal tiene un equipazo, mirando uno x uno solo son mejores Francia y Brasil.
> (Inglaterra está similar).
> ...



Portugal ayer fue mejor en 3/4 del partido, o un poquito menos. En rasgos generales eh. 

Pero es lo que digo, se compite y se gana y se obtiene resultados a pesar de la medianía de la selección. Tiene muy buenos futbolistas, pero como selección compacta la veo con muchos problemas y atrás, en la contención, es que todavía más. No sé... ya se verá.

Otro asunto también es ya las manías de Luis Enrique también.


----------



## das kind (28 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Piqué aparte de cagarla muchísimas veces y ser un blando, era abiertamente antiespañol



Un millón de veces tendrá que decirlo, y aún así algunos seguirán con la matraca. Que NO es independentista, joder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Portugal ayer fue mejor en 3/4 del partido, o un poquito menos. En rasgos generales eh.
> 
> Pero es lo que digo, se compite y se gana y se obtiene resultados a pesar de la medianía de la selección. Tiene muy buenos futbolistas, pero como selección compacta la veo con muchos problemas y atrás, en la contención, es que todavía más. No sé... ya se verá.
> 
> Otro asunto también es ya las manías de Luis Enrique también.



Lo que se es que Portugal siempre se desinfla o baja los brazos...


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lo que se es que Portugal siempre se desinfla o baja los brazos...



Sí, le suele ocurrir. Creo que físicamente se viene abajo. Ayer presionaban la salida del balón, las líneas muy juntas, corriendo mucho, disputas, en el 2º tiempo cambió el tema y más a partir del min 70


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sí, le suele ocurrir. Creo que físicamente se viene abajo. Ayer presionaban la salida del balón, las líneas muy juntas, corriendo mucho, disputas, en el 2º tiempo cambió el tema y más a partir del min 70



En el mundial la cagaron ante una decadente Uruguay...
Y en la euro lo mismo bajaron los brazos


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es eso y no otra cosa lo que importa:
> 
> Ganar y obtener resultados.
> 
> ...



Italia ganó la Euro haciendo un campeonato hasta semis brutal, mientras que españa jugaba a marear la puta pelota, futbol cero dinámico y aburrido y es una verdad como un templo.


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sí, le suele ocurrir. Creo que físicamente se viene abajo. Ayer presionaban la salida del balón, las líneas muy juntas, corriendo mucho, disputas, en el 2º tiempo cambió el tema y más a partir del min 70



Que yo sepa españa tuvo suerte que no le cayeran 3 goles antes del 70, españa juega fatal, es horrible, sin jugadores buscando la portería te la juegas a un puto 0-0 hasa que se cansen.

Rezad para que no nos toque brasil nunca, nos destrozaría con un juego que no necesita tocar mil veces la pelota, cosa que españa sí.

Y Francia... sigo insistiendo, nos tangaron en la uefa nations league sin duda, pero no necesitan tener la pelota para destrozarnos, basta que la toque mbappé en zona de peligro y con el fíisco del centro del campo hacernos daño y nosotros con mil toques.

Los mil toques mola si tuvieramos un iniesta capaz de ponerse los patines y con el balón irse de 3... pero no tenemos nada parecido (pedri pero es muy jóven y le falta aún)


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Un millón de veces tendrá que decirlo, y aún así algunos seguirán con la matraca. Que NO es independentista, joder.



No hace falta ser independentista para ser antiespañol.
Decía demasiadas gilipolleces para lo flojo que era.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Que yo sepa españa tuvo suerte que no le cayeran 3 goles antes del 70, españa juega fatal, es horrible, sin jugadores buscando la portería te la juegas a un puto 0-0 hasa que se cansen.
> 
> Rezad para que no nos toque brasil nunca, nos destrozaría con un juego que no necesita tocar mil veces la pelota, cosa que españa sí.
> 
> ...



Es lo que decía, hasta el min 70 aprox. Portugal fue mejor y por situaciones de falta de frescura en la delantera lusa, si esas ocasiones que falló CR7, le pilla en otro momento, la cosa sería distinta. Y por Unai Simón, que para mi fue el mejor del partido, es que estaríamos hablando de otra cosa totalmente distinta. 

Para mi es una selección con muchísimos problemas: falta de 9, defensa precaria unida a una salida de balón que en la mayoría de ocasiones acaba en pérdida o vuelta de pase atrás; y falta de profundidad. Tenemos futbolistas con clase, que juegan bien al fútbol, pero el equipo no es compacto, no defiende bien y arriba no tenemos una referencia que fije centrales y defensas. Falta movilidad. Es un cúmulo de cosas.

Aún así y como dije en un mensaje anterior en este hilo, los partidos, obviando excepciones, salen por jugadas aisladas y dentro de lo que cabe, siendo mediocres en muchos puntos, el equipo acaba compitiendo y teniendo ocasiones.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## jus (28 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es lo que decía, hasta el min 70 aprox. Portugal fue mejor y por situaciones de falta de frescura en la delantera lusa, si esas ocasiones que falló CR7, le pilla en otro momento, la cosa sería distinta. Y por Unai Simón, que para mi fue el mejor del partido, es que estaríamos hablando de otra cosa totalmente distinta.
> 
> Para mi es una selección con muchísimos problemas: falta de 9, defensa precaria unida a una salida de balón que en la mayoría de ocasiones acaba en pérdida o vuelta de pase atrás; y falta de profundidad. Tenemos futbolistas con clase, que juegan bien al fútbol, pero el equipo no es compacto, no defiende bien y arriba no tenemos una referencia que fije centrales y defensas. Falta movilidad. Es un cúmulo de cosas.
> 
> Aún así y como dije en un mensaje anterior en este hilo, los partidos, obviando excepciones, salen por jugadas aisladas y dentro de lo que cabe, siendo mediocres en muchos puntos, el equipo acaba compitiendo y teniendo ocasiones.



Por eso digo que Luis Enrique está teniendo una flor en el culo literalmente.

Tenemos la gran suerte que el futbol actual se basa en el toque toque toque toque y eso hace que ya no se juegen con 2 killers de área como antaño o 2 puntas 4-4-2 ahora solo se juega con 1 punta por equipo reduciendo el nº de delanteros a nivel mundial que da miedo ver los pocos delanteros que quedan: haland... (pongo a mbappé aunque juega escorado a la izquierda), lukaku (y está con problemas), benzemá, lewandoski ... y lo demás son moratas de la vida.

En los años 90 había delanteros y medias puntas por un tubo en todos los equipos


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

*Última oportunidad antes de que tome rumbo a Qatar*


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2022)

A ver, España es una selección BASTANTE limitada. No jodamos. Mirad la pareja de centrales, el portero y la delantera. No sé si será flor o talento intangible, pero los resultados de España están bastante por encima de la expectativa con lo que tenemos.

Con semejante equipo, meterte 2 veces seguidas en la Final Four de la Nations League y unas semifinales de Eurocopa, tiene bastaaaaante mérito. Porque no es que las selecciones buenas estén lejísimos, pero las "malas" tampoco lo están.

Vamos, España ha tenido equipos bastante mejores que el actual que lo han hecho bastante peor. Lo que pasa que gracias a la generación anterior, ahora cuando dicen España, los rivales se piensan cosas. Es como Argentina, llevan siendo una panda Paco desde los 90s, pero como ganaron 2 Mundiales (Y uno encima con muchas facilidades), cuando juegan es como "cuidado que es Argentina". En cambio de tocan Chile o Paraguay, y dices "bah, con la minga", incluso aunque estén por encima en juego. España puede estar (Bueno, está) actualmente por debajo de Bélgica, pero en un Mundial os aseguro que más de uno y de dos prefieren jugar contra Bélgica.


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, España es una selección BASTANTE limitada. No jodamos. Mirad la pareja de centrales, el portero y la delantera. No sé si será flor o talento intangible, pero los resultados de España están bastante por encima de la expectativa con lo que tenemos.
> 
> Con semejante equipo, meterte 2 veces seguidas en la Final Four de la Nations League y unas semifinales de Eurocopa, tiene bastaaaaante mérito. Porque no es que las selecciones buenas estén lejísimos, pero las "malas" tampoco lo están.
> 
> Vamos, España ha tenido equipos bastante mejores que el actual que lo han hecho bastante peor. Lo que pasa que gracias a la generación anterior, ahora cuando dicen España, los rivales se piensan cosas. Es como Argentina, llevan siendo una panda Paco desde los 90s, pero como ganaron 2 Mundiales (Y uno encima con muchas facilidades), cuando juegan es como "cuidado que es Argentina". En cambio de tocan Chile o Paraguay, y dices "bah, con la minga", incluso aunque estén por encima en juego. España puede estar (Bueno, está) actualmente por debajo de Bélgica, pero en un Mundial os aseguro que más de uno y de dos prefieren jugar contra Bélgica.



Lo cortés no quita lo valiente está claro.

Pero también es claro que ver esta selección es decidir dejarse los ojos para ver solo tedio.

Me dijeron que los primeros 60 min fueron horripilantes en cuanto a cero peligro ni llegadas y los portugueses pudieron marcar 3 veces y no lo hicieron.

Y España juega a eso y tiene la suerte que CR7 tiene 37 años y y no 27.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, España es una selección BASTANTE limitada. No jodamos. Mirad la pareja de centrales, el portero y la delantera. No sé si será flor o talento intangible, pero los resultados de España están bastante por encima de la expectativa con lo que tenemos.
> 
> Con semejante equipo, meterte 2 veces seguidas en la Final Four de la Nations League y unas semifinales de Eurocopa, tiene bastaaaaante mérito. Porque no es que las selecciones buenas estén lejísimos, pero las "malas" tampoco lo están.
> 
> Vamos, España ha tenido equipos bastante mejores que el actual que lo han hecho bastante peor. Lo que pasa que gracias a la generación anterior, ahora cuando dicen España, los rivales se piensan cosas. Es como Argentina, llevan siendo una panda Paco desde los 90s, pero como ganaron 2 Mundiales (Y uno encima con muchas facilidades), cuando juegan es como "cuidado que es Argentina". En cambio de tocan Chile o Paraguay, y dices "bah, con la minga", incluso aunque estén por encima en juego. España puede estar (Bueno, está) actualmente por debajo de Bélgica, pero en un Mundial os aseguro que más de uno y de dos prefieren jugar contra Bélgica.



Lo de Argentina este mundial no lo compro,

en todos lados la ponen de favorita,
que si este mundial es el bueno bla bla,

incluso por encima de Francia, Inglaterra, etc,
la ponen a la par de Brasil,
(ambas favoritas por encima del resto)

última alineación contra Jamaica.

Emiliano Martínez; Gonzalo Montiel, Cristian Romero, Nicolás Otamendi, Nicolás Tagliafico; Alexis Mac Allister, Guido Rodríguez, Giovani Lo Celso; Julián Álvarez, Lautaro Martínez y Ángel Di María.

toda esta banda más Messi.

Yo no veo que tengan mejor equipo que España o Bélgica,

que no se confíen mucho que México y Polonia pueden mandarlos al carrer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches, me presento, soy @Obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021.

La final está a 4 del torneo este denigrante cuando se juega?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, me presento, soy @Obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021.
> 
> La final está a 4 del torneo este denigrante cuando se juega?



A final de temporada en Junio, cvando más fresquitos están los jvgadores de diferentes torneos, entre ellos el mondial más corrupto en años en pleno diciembre, siendo la selección de Luis Tabique lo mejor es que el barsa caiga eliminado cvanto antes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, España es una selección BASTANTE limitada. No jodamos. Mirad la pareja de centrales, el portero y la delantera. No sé si será flor o talento intangible, pero los resultados de España están bastante por encima de la expectativa con lo que tenemos.
> 
> Con semejante equipo, meterte 2 veces seguidas en la Final Four de la Nations League y unas semifinales de Eurocopa, tiene bastaaaaante mérito. Porque no es que las selecciones buenas estén lejísimos, pero las "malas" tampoco lo están.
> 
> Vamos, España ha tenido equipos bastante mejores que el actual que lo han hecho bastante peor. Lo que pasa que gracias a la generación anterior, ahora cuando dicen España, los rivales se piensan cosas. Es como Argentina, llevan siendo una panda Paco desde los 90s, pero como ganaron 2 Mundiales (Y uno encima con muchas facilidades), cuando juegan es como "cuidado que es Argentina". En cambio de tocan Chile o Paraguay, y dices "bah, con la minga", incluso aunque estén por encima en juego. España puede estar (Bueno, está) actualmente por debajo de Bélgica, pero en un Mundial os aseguro que más de uno y de dos prefieren jugar contra Bélgica.



Nadie dice que no estemos por encima del nivel real de la selección. Lo que se critica es el juego de mierda aparte de no convocar a jugadores con los que todos estamos de acuerdo que deberían estar y jugadores que ni dios sabe porqué están ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, me presento, soy @Obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021.
> 
> La final está a 4 del torneo este denigrante cuando se juega?



Bienvenido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo de Argentina este mundial no lo compro,
> 
> en todos lados la ponen de favorita,
> que si este mundial es el bueno bla bla,
> ...



Se pone a Brasil y Argentina como favoritas pero la realidad es que hasta que no compitan contra las europeas no se sabe de verdad a qué nivel están. Creo que es un mundial bastante abierto donde hay 7-8 selecciones que pueden ganar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bienvenido.



Gracias por darme la bienvenida, los nuevos a veces necesitamos ser bien acogidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por darme la bienvenida, los nuevos a veces necesitamos ser bien acogidos.



Ten cuidado que por aquí a algunos les gustan mucho los mamadús.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

Atentos a una de las estrellas del próximo mundial:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, España es una selección BASTANTE limitada. No jodamos. Mirad la pareja de centrales, el portero y la delantera. No sé si será flor o talento intangible, pero los resultados de España están bastante por encima de la expectativa con lo que tenemos.
> 
> Con semejante equipo, meterte 2 veces seguidas en la Final Four de la Nations League y unas semifinales de Eurocopa, tiene bastaaaaante mérito. Porque no es que las selecciones buenas estén lejísimos, pero las "malas" tampoco lo están.
> 
> Vamos, España ha tenido equipos bastante mejores que el actual que lo han hecho bastante peor. Lo que pasa que gracias a la generación anterior, ahora cuando dicen España, los rivales se piensan cosas. Es como Argentina, llevan siendo una panda Paco desde los 90s, pero como ganaron 2 Mundiales (Y uno encima con muchas facilidades), cuando juegan es como "cuidado que es Argentina". En cambio de tocan Chile o Paraguay, y dices "bah, con la minga", incluso aunque estén por encima en juego. España puede estar (Bueno, está) actualmente por debajo de Bélgica, pero en un Mundial os aseguro que más de uno y de dos prefieren jugar contra Bélgica.



la sub 21 tambien llega a finales y somos todos unos canijos comparados con los negracos enormes europeos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Y España juega a eso y tiene la suerte que CR7 tiene 37 años y y no 27.



Eso no es suerte, un equipo que pone a Ronaldo de titular hoy en día no sé si diría que juega con 10, pero seguro que no juega con 11. Aporta casi cero cuando no tienes el balón (el casi es porque por lo menos sirve para defender los córners), y muy poquito ya en ataque, mete goles y tal pero el ataque de un equipo serio no puede organizarse en torno a tener un palomero ahí a verlas venir.

Si eso lo sé yo, también lo sabe Luis Enrique, a cualquier equipo con Ronaldo bastan con hacer que 10 corran por 11 durante 75 minutos y apretar los últimos 15 minutos. Que no es bonito? Pues no, pero es la estrategia más inteligente.

España juega con lo que tiene, que por casualidades generacionales no incluye casi ningún jugador top. Mira que me cuesta escribir esto, pero el hijo de Amunike está trabajando muy, muy bien con lo que tiene.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo de Argentina este mundial no lo compro,
> 
> en todos lados la ponen de favorita,
> que si este mundial es el bueno bla bla,
> ...



Pues a eso me refiero. Si el equipo que has puesto se llama "Colombia", nadie se plantea considerarlo ni candidato. Pero como se llama "Argentina", es favorito.

Alemania da igual que sea mierda, también va a ser favorito siempre en un Mundial porque "es Alemania".

España al ganar un Mundial y encima "con un estilo marcado", se ha ganado un estatus que le da un plus y "acojona" a los rivales. Eso antes no lo teníamos.


----------



## das kind (29 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, me presento, soy @Obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021.
> 
> La final está a 4 del torneo este denigrante cuando se juega?



Hola, @Obiwanchernobil . Bienvenido al floro. ¿Qué tal?


----------



## xilebo (29 Sep 2022)

*Luis Enrique tiene un cuadrante*


----------



## Suprimo (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Hola, @Obiwanchernobil . Bienvenido al floro. ¿Qué tal?



Parece buen chaval. Verás cuando se le tiren encima los follamamadús.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Para la Euro 2024.

Pasan los dos primeros, y el 3º va a la repesca. Es un grupo muy asequible, es verdad que ahora Noruega esta de moda, pero no como para pensar que no vamos a ser 1ºs.

El grupo B tiene a Paises Bajos y Francia, con amenaza "escasa" de Irlanda y Grecia

El grupo C es tramposillo, Ucrania y Macedonia del Norte, aunque son inferiores... Italia ya sabe quien es Macedonia del Norte.

El grupo F tiene telita. Bélgica, Suecia, Austria, las 3 pueden clasificarse. El G es el que veo más igualado.

Me alegro que a Finlandia le haya tocado un grupo "fácil" (grupo H), a ver si se clasifican otra vez.


----------



## xilebo (9 Oct 2022)

*¡España contra Haaland!*

Noruega será el rival más duro camino a la Euro de Alemania 2024. Escocia, Georgia y Chipre, los otros rivales. Se clasifican dos. La Roja evita a Francia e Inglaterra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para la Euro 2024.
> 
> Pasan los dos primeros, y el 3º va a la repesca. Es un grupo muy asequible, es verdad que ahora Noruega esta de moda, pero no como para pensar que no vamos a ser 1ºs.
> 
> ...



Escocia es incómodo y Noruega es una selección creciente, y jugando como jugamos, nos puede ganar c ualquiera.

No me gustaría tener a Ucrania en el grupo. Francia e inglaterra, al hacer el imbécil, le joden el grupo a Holanda e Italia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡España contra Haaland!*
> 
> Noruega será el rival más duro camino a la Euro de Alemania 2024. Escocia, Georgia y Chipre, los otros rivales. Se clasifican dos. La Roja evita a Francia e Inglaterra.



Eso lo dicen ellos. La realidad es que Escocia tiene mejor coeficiente.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Noruega está "de moda", y a nivel ofensivo es una selección muy buena (Odegaard, Haaland, Sorloth...), pero de medio campo para atrás baja bastante el nivel.

Pero vamos, yo creo que pasamos nosotros y los noruegos. Escocia a la repesca.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Oct 2022)

El grupo de España es un chiste.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El grupo de España es un chiste.



¿Gostas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Noruega está "de moda", y a nivel ofensivo es una selección muy buena (Odegaard, Haaland, Sorloth...), pero de medio campo para atrás baja bastante el nivel.
> 
> Pero vamos, yo creo que pasamos nosotros y los noruegos. Escocia a la repesca.



Nosotros pasaremos, aunque no sé si primeros o segundos. La otra plaza no la tengo tan clara entre escoceses y noruegos.


----------

